# Canyon Torque Thread



## Jan1210 (26. Oktober 2008)

hi @ all,
postet hier einfach alles rein was mit euren Torques zu tun hat!
Fragen, Bilder, Videos ,Anregungen, Antworten, usw...
also los gehts
greetz jan


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

Hat sich ja nicht viel getan 

Naja, ich steuer mal was bei, bekomme die Tage mein Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (4. November 2008)

Welches wird es den??? ES X.X FR X.X ...


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

Ist gebraucht, dh. weiß ich das nicht so genau, aber nach meinen recherchen müsste es ein FR sein, das ES hat kein Gusset am Oberrohr, oder?
Mich interessiert das BJ. bin mir da auch noch nicht sicher, 07 oder 08 hat jedenfalls einen Evolver X6 on Board und die Züge werden denke ich durch die Dämpferbefestigung geführt, was für ein rel. neues Modell sprechen müsste, vllt. kann jemand da genauer eingehen auf die Jahrgangsunterschiede.

Dürfte mit meinem Aufbau rel. leicht werden, jedoch ohne Haltbarkeitskompromisse, freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, Bilder vom aufgebauten Zustand werden am WE vllt. sogar vorher folgen.


----------



## SouthRanger (4. November 2008)

Hast du das Bike nicht gesehen??? Sollte relativ einfach zu erkennen sein!

Konnte selbst ein gebrauchtes ES erstehen. Bin super zufrieden! Auch den Evolver kann ich dir nur empfehlen!

Tja, da tun sich ganz neue Märkte auf... wenn ich so an die Lieferzeiten denke, ist ein junges Gebrauchtes durchaus eine ALternative!


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

an was erkenne ich es genau?

Hab es schon gesehen,
auf dem Rahmen steht nur F8,
auf dem Oberrohr zum Steuerrohr ist
ein Gusset, was für FR sprechen würde.

Lass mich jedoch gern von eurem wissen berieseln,
bin noch neu im Canyon Universum und muss
da mein Wissen erstma auf den Aktuellen
Stand bringen, wälze auch schon fleissig
Seite um Seite im Forum um.


----------



## Tshark (4. November 2008)

Wenn es der Vorbesitzer nicht geändert hat, erkennt man die nicht-FR Modelle an den drei Kettenblättern vorne. Die FRs haben 2KB und Bashguard.


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2008)

wie wäre es mit einem Foto


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

jop, ich lad ein Bild hoch, dauert 2 Minuten.

Edit:









wäre dankbar wenn ihr ein paar Infos hättet, BJ und Modell,
also hab genau das gleiche Modell gesehen hier im Fotoalbum, von den Decals usw. jedoch war da die Zugführung anders und die Rohre scheinen runder,
hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## Tshark (4. November 2008)

Müsste ein 07er Torque sein. 07 gab es noch kein ES, da nannte sich das noch Torque oder Torque FR.
07 Müsste es wegen der Schriftzüge sein, die waren 06 noch anders designed (wie auch der Rahmen, der wurde 07 neu aufgelegt). 08 kann es nicht sein, denn da würde es erstens Torque ES heissen und zweitens hätte es - wie du schon erkannt hast - einen runden Rohrsatz.
Soweit ich weiss hatte 07 das FR und das normale Torque noch den gleichen Rahmen - allerdings bin ich mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

Ok, das ist doch schonmal ne Information,

nur ums mal zusammenzufassen, verbessert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege...

die erste Serie vom Torque hatte auch eckige Rohre jedoch eine andere Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme, war degressiver angelenkt.

2007 wurde die Wippe und Aufnahme geändert, die Kinematik wurde überarbeitet.
noch etwas?

Ab 2008 aufgliederung in ES und FR und ab da dann runde Rohre.

soweit richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshark (4. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ok, das ist doch schonmal ne Information,
> 
> nur ums mal zusammenzufassen, verbessert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege...
> 
> die erste Serie vom Torque hatte auch eckige Rohre jedoch eine andere Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme, war degressiver angelenkt.



Stimmt



decolocsta schrieb:


> 2007 wurde die Wippe und Aufnahme geändert, die Kinematik wurde überarbeitet.
> noch etwas?



Ausstattung hat sich wohl auch geändert.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Ab 2008 aufgliederung in ES und FR und ab da dann runde Rohre.
> 
> soweit richtig?



Fast. Es gab schon 07 zwei Versionen vom Torque - das FR und das "normale", tourenorientierte. Letzteres nennt sich seit 08 ES. Die runden Rohre gibt es auch nur am ES Rahmen, der FR hat nach wie vor eckige.


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

Ok, was hat dann 07 den Unterschied zwischen normal und touren gemacht? Die Ausstattung oder auch Rahmendetails?
Weiter oben schreibst du ja, das sie warsch. den gleichen Rahmen hatten, nur die Ausstattung den Unterschied gemacht hat.

Naja, 07 klingt doch gut 

Verdammt, freu ich mich aufs Aufbauen


----------



## Tshark (4. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ok, was hat dann 07 den Unterschied zwischen normal und touren gemacht? Die Ausstattung oder auch Rahmendetails?
> Weiter oben schreibst du ja, das sie warsch. den gleichen Rahmen hatten, nur die Ausstattung den Unterschied gemacht hat.



Das ist mein Kenntnisstand, ja. Ich hab auch grad nochmal nachgeguckt im Katalog von 07 (hab ich hier noch als .pdf, bei Interesse -> PM), da haben die Rahmen auch die gleiche Bezeichnung. Der Ausstattung auf deinem Bild nach zu urteilen dürfte es sich um ein Torque 9.0 handeln.


----------



## SouthRanger (4. November 2008)

...genau! Siehe XTR Parts!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2008)

08 das ES hat eine andere Geo und leichtere runde Rohre.
Das 08er FR hat hinten eine Maxle. 

07 war nur die Ausstattung unterschiedlich - deins war also ein leichterer Aufbau, da kein FR auf dem Rahmen steht und die komische Kurbel da dran ist, also ein 9.0 mit ORO, Lyrik 2-step und 5.1d/340 Laufrädern (hab den Katalog hier).


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

komische Kurbel = XTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (4. November 2008)

Stell doch mal dein geplanten Aufbau vor!


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

-2005er FOX Talas 36
-Hope Laufräder mit Messerspeichen und Alexrims, weiß leider nicht welche genau, jedoch irgendwo in der 400g. Zone und trotzdem sehr haltbar.
-Kindshock I900 Automatische Sattelstütze 
-Flite Sattel mit Titanstreben
-60er Syntace Superforce 31.8 mit Titanschrauben
-Sunline V1 Lenker mit 38mm rise
-Louise FR 180 vorne und hinten
-XT Kurbeln
-XT Umwerfer
-XT Shadow Schaltwerk kurz
-XT Kassette
-Holzfeller Pedale
-Minion 2,5 oder 2,35er Reifen muss noch schauen wg. Gewicht 

sollte soweit alles sein, hier und da werden noch einige Schrauben gegen Titan und Aluschrauben getauscht, hab da noch ein paar rumliegen.


----------



## frankZer (4. November 2008)

Der Aufbau ließt sich sehr gut. Stell unbedingt Bilder rein, wenn du fertig bist.
Noch ein paar Fragen und ANmerkungen:
Um welche Felgen handelt es sich genau? 400g und haltbar an so einen Rad klingt interessant, da die Sun SOS schon grenzwertig ist.
Der V1 Lenker und der Superforce Vorbau passen farblich nicht allzu gut, oder gibts den V1 mittlerweile in schwarz?
Langen dir die 180er Bremsscheiben?
Mach dir bitte die 2,5" Minions drauf, in 2,35" sind die mMn zu schmal für nen Torque.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2008)

Die 2005er Talas ist aber doch was kurz, oder? Warum behältst du nicht die Lyrik?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. November 2008)

Hallo,

für alle Interessierten: ich verkaufe einen wenig gefahrenen Canyon Torque 1 Rahmen in Größe L.

Weitere Infos gibt es hier. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2008)

Also, Lenker ist leider Grau, gibts aber imho mittlerweile in schwarz, sieht trotzdem recht schick aus.

Die 180er Scheiben reichen, das Rad wird nicht im Bikepark benutzt, und für alles andere reichen 180er Scheiben bei meinem Gewicht von 75 Kilo aus, bin lange nur 200er gefahren, sieht aber hässlich aus und war eig. übertrieben.

Hab grad genau geschaut,
Felgen sind Alex DP28, wiegen 490 oder 500 gramm,
also doch etwas schwerer, jedoch in der Klasse trotzdem
recht leicht, gibt es aber anscheinend nicht mehr, hab sie 
zumindest nicht auf der HP gefunden, ob sie halten wird sich
zeigen, wie gesagt, werde damit nicht in den Park fahren
dafür bau ich mir im Sommer wieder ein extra Rad auf,
da das jetztige verkauft wurde. Laufradsatz Gewicht
liegt bei 1770g. Speichen sind Sapim CX-Ray 

Die Talas sollte eig. nicht zu tief bauen,
das Torque soll ja angeblich auf die 36 zugeschnitten
sein, ok, meine hat halt leider nur 150, anstatt 160
wie die neueren, aber wird denke ich klar gehen.

Ok, Reifen kommen die 2,5er drauf.. 

Hab mal was gelesen von verstellbarem Lenkwinkel am
Torque, ist das möglich? Wippe drehen oder so?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## decolocsta (7. November 2008)

So, Rad ist da, aufgebaut usw. Fotos kommen morgen 


nur eine Sache verdutzt mich etwas, am Hauptdrehpunkt hinter dem Tretlager hab ich 2 versch. Abstände zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, könnt ihr bitte bei euch schauen ob es auch so ist, wäre noch von Vorteil wenns das gleiche Modell wäre, um es genau festzulegen.










Desweiteren hätte ich ne Frage zum Revox,
ist es normal das er relativ Laut schlürft?

Er fühlt sich soweit normal an, aber schlürft sehr ungeöhnlich laut, normal oder Luft in der Dämpfung?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2008)

Das Schlürfen macht meiner nur im Stand, geht beim Fahren weg. 
Und auch nur wenn ich an der Dämpfung rum gedreht habe...ich muss den bei mir übrigens komplett zu drehen an allen drei Rädchen und dann nur so 3-4-5 Klicks auf, sonst ist das Bike ein Flummi.
Äh, Revox? Evolver doch?

PS: dieses endlose Purple vom 2009er...da könnte man sich glatt das Umlackieren überlegen.


----------



## decolocsta (7. November 2008)

ähhm, ja  Evolver 

Ok, beim Fahren fühlt sichs echt gut an,
und man merkt auch nix, nur im Stand ist er unheimlich laut, also überdurchschnittlich, kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## SouthRanger (7. November 2008)

Also mein Evolver macht den gleichen Lärm und das schon immer! Sollte aber nicht stören, oder? Die Einstellung von dem Teil ist so ne Sache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

nicht stören, wollte nur wissen ob das so normal ist, kenne viele Dämpfer im Vergleich, bzw. hatte viele, keiner hat so geklungen, jedoch fühlt sich der Dämpfer gut an, macht nicht den Eindruck als sei er defekt.

Noch was, die Kolbenstange ist stark mit Öl beschmiert,
also klar, ist ja Schmieröl drin, damit da nix trocken läuft,
jedoch finde ich das es nicht gerade wenig ist, also nicht
soviel das sich tropfen bilden, jedoch schon ne gute Ladung,
auch normal so?

Danke jedenfalls für die Antworten.


----------



## gonzo63 (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe mein Torque (FR 8) seit Mai 2008 und das Geräusch des Dämpfers (Evolver) ist mir direkt, am Tag der Lieferung aufgefallen. Hatte Anfangs auch meine Bedenken, ist aber auch nur im Stand und ansonsten bin ich vollends zufrieden.

Das die Kolbenstange stark verölt ist scheint mir nicht normal zu sein, evtl. ist da ne Dichtung hin? Bei meinem ist jedenfalls alles trocken, bis auf einen ganz leichten Film. Sprüh regelmäßig Gabeldeo drauf und wisch alles überflüssige ab... spricht danach auch immer besser an!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## SouthRanger (8. November 2008)

Dito! Meiner hat auch einen ganz leichten Film und das ebenfalls bei regelmässiger "Salbung"! ...aber sei beruhigt, das viele Öl das du da siehst wird irgendwann von alleine weniger


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

Aber was ist wenn da halt bei mir Schmieröl in der Luftkammer ist?
Bei einem Kollegen ist auch ein 5th Element Air direkt vom Service gekommen, und der hat geölt wie Sau, da war auch einfach etwas mehr Schmieröl am start.


----------



## cos75 (8. November 2008)

Bei Rock Shox Dämpfern steht in der Service Anleitung, dass in die Luftkammer etwas Schmieröl gegeben werden soll. Wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist kannst du ja selber nachschauen.


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

Das Schmieröl drin ist steht ja ausser Frage, die Frage ist nur wieviel davon normal auf der Kolbenstange ist...


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> So, Rad ist da, aufgebaut usw. Fotos kommen morgen
> 
> 
> nur eine Sache verdutzt mich etwas, am Hauptdrehpunkt hinter dem Tretlager hab ich 2 versch. Abstände zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, könnt ihr bitte bei euch schauen ob es auch so ist, wäre noch von Vorteil wenns das gleiche Modell wäre, um es genau festzulegen.




dazu hat keiner was zu sagen?


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

Hab ma ein Bild gemacht vom Öl auf der Kolbenstange, 
bin heute gefahren, und finde alles fühlt sich absolut Ok an,
keine Spur von Deffekt, nur das Öl macht mir noch sorgen,
bin eher der Stahlfederfahrer hatte nicht die Masse an Luftdämpfern, deshalb interessiert mich ob das so normal ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2008)

Na meiner sieht auch so aus, hat sich in dem letzten 6 Monaten nicht verändert. Irgendwann wird alles Öl raus sein und dann muss man halt nen Service machen (lassen). Das andere Problem verstehe ich nicht - da man mit dem Hauptlager die Flucht des Hinterbau einstellt wäre es ja Zufall wenn des auf beiden Seiten gleich wär???

Fährts denn gut :.D ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

Hallo CX, also, danke, du sorgst für gut beruhigung, hab jetzt auch von anderer Seite gehört das es so normal sein soll, bin etz echt beruhigt.

Also weiß nicht ob man da die Flucht einstellen kann,
war zumindest bei keinem Rahmen so den ich bisher hatte,
aber mir geht es ja nur darum ob das so normal ist, bzw. ob
ihr das auch so habt, wäre super wenn einer mal kucken könnte,
will nur sicher gehen das alles passt, hab den Rahmen gebraucht bekommen und Lager wurden getauscht bei einem örtlichen Bikeladen, nicht das die Jungs da irgendwie ******** gebaut haben.

Fahren tut es sich verdammt gut, bin begeistert.......


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2008)

-Fox Talas 2005
-Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsic
-Syntace Superforce 31.8 60mm
-Sunline V1 Lenker Midrise
-Louise FR 180/180
-Flite mit Titangestell
-Kindshock Autostütz
-Maxxis Minion F und Highroller 2.5
-XT Shadow short
-XT Kassette
-XT Umwerfer E-Type
-XT H2 Kurbel
-Holzfeller Pedale
-Hope Pro II Naben
-Alexrims FD28
-Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen

dürft soweit alles sein 



Wäre toll wenn ihr auch eure Torques posten könntet


----------



## thto (8. November 2008)




----------



## Manusa (8. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage zu Torque.
Eigentlich würde ein Nerve AM besser zu mir passen aber ich finde das Torque "netter" 
Könnte man mit dem Torque auch "Touren" fahren wenn man zum Beispiel die Kettenblätter wechselt oder ändert sich die Fahreigenschaften nicht wirklich? Ok das Gewicht ist noch hoch, aber was beeinflusst noch die Fahreigenschaften? Geometrie?
Ich bin auch nicht der übelste Downhillfahren oder Marathonfahrer...

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich will...

Oder macht das keinen Sinn?

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## schappi (9. November 2008)

das Torque ES ist für Touren konzipiert.
Ich bin mit meinem Torque FR schon EnduroTouren von 6h, 64km und 1500hm im Harz gefahren.
Das ist dann nur eine Sache der Kondition. Das es ist aber eindeutig für EnduroTouren gedacht. Braucht aber etwas Schmalz in den Oberschenkeln.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gonzo63 (9. November 2008)

@Patrick...

... ich finde es kommt darauf an was man sich unter "Touren" vorstellt!

Ob ich jetzt über 50 km Asphalt, in angemessenem Tempo, durch die Gegend fahre, oder es über die selbe Distanz auf Wald- und Feldwegen, vllt. auch mal was extremer nen Trail runter knatter... macht, für mich, kaum nen Unterschied!

Hab mein Torque (FR 8) noch nicht gewogen, schätze aber mal es kommen schon min. 16,5 kg zusammen und somit für "Touren" schon enorm! Das läßt sich aber durch die Geometrie (Sitzposition) erträglich gestalten. Hängt aber, natürlich, von jedem selber ab... ich komm damit zurecht!

Also, ich bewege das Teil jeden Tag. Fahre damit zur Arbeit, toure schon mal mit meiner Partnerin und lass es, ab und an, auch mal durch den Teuto-Burger Wald bzw. im bergischen Land knattern.

Meine Meinung: "Wenn die Geometrie, die Sitzposition und alles Weitere passen, ist das Torque ein "Allrounder"! Man kann einfach alles damit machen und besonders da, wo andere absteigen, einfach laufen lassen!!

Gruß gonzo

PS: ... aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und ganz persönliches Empfinden... ich bin absolut zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2008)

mein´s


----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2008)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## matziie (9. November 2008)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Canyon Torqou Fr 7.0
Habt ihr Ideen wo man so eins  gebraucht bekommen könnte?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## AMul (9. November 2008)

matziie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Canyon Torqou Fr 7.0
> Habt ihr Ideen wo man so eins  gebraucht bekommen könnte?
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Immer mal wieder im Bikemarkt schauen


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

Mir ist beim Evolver was aufgefallen,

er hat ja eigentlich 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge
wird zumindest nur so angeboten,
bei mir habe ich lediglich 65-66mm gemessen,
kann es sein das Canyon Custom Dämpfer verbaut,
ist ja in der Bikeindustrie gängig, was eig. auch logisch
wäre, da ursprünglich auch schon ein Pearl oder DHX,
mit 65mm Hub verbaut war aus dem 160mm Federweg
resultieren, bei 70 mm Hub wäre ja die Federwegsangabe
von 160mm falsch da es dann 177mm wären, 

kurz gesagt, ist der Evolver im Torque für
Canyon angepasst worden im Hub?


----------



## Manusa (10. November 2008)

Bei mir sind die Touren so ca 30 bis 40 km und dann Waldwege und auch Asphalt. Dachte immer die Tourtauglichkeit hängt von der Geometrie ab... 
Das einzige was mir noch bedenken macht ist das Gewicht..
Oder soll ich dann lieber bei Nerve bleiben?

Patrick


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2008)

30-40 km waldwege und asphalt... da macht das torque eigentlich gar keinen sinn. da würde ich dir eher ein grand canyon empfehlen.


----------



## Manusa (10. November 2008)

Hallo,

meinte natürlich nicht nur Touren... hab mich da vllt falsch ausgedrückt. Such halt so ne mischung, deswegen ja eignetlich das Nerve, aber wie schon geschrieben gefällt mir das Torque besser


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2008)

aber was willst du mit nem freeride bike wenn du nur waldwege fährst? waldweg heißt für mich so was hier:







versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber nur wegen dem tollen aussehen ein torque kaufen und dann ~17 kg durch die gegend treten?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2008)

Manusa schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Touren so ca 30 bis 40 km und dann Waldwege und auch Asphalt.
> ...
> Oder soll ich dann lieber bei Nerve bleiben?


Klingt für mich nach Grand Canyon, Nerve XC oder Nerve AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (10. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mir ist beim Evolver was aufgefallen,
> 
> er hat ja eigentlich 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge
> wird zumindest nur so angeboten,
> ...



laut hier anscheinend nicht... die "bike" misst doch immer den realen Federweg, vielleicht hat jemand einen Test herumliegen?

@deco: Wie gefällt dir denn die 36 bis jetzt, vor allem im Vergleich zur Travis?

Gruß
kailer


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

naja, ich wiederhole meine Frage, mal von den unterschiedlichen Modellen abgesehen.

ist der Evolver im Torque für
Canyon angepasst worden im Hub?

der 222er Evolver hat normal 70 Hub,
im Tork anscheinend nur 65mm, kann das
bestätigt werden, oder ist es eher so
das Manitou den Dämpfer zwar mit 70
angibt, er jedoch in wirklichkeit 
generell weniger hat?


----------



## hopfer (10. November 2008)

dazu habe ich mal diese liste erstellt die auf den Bike angaben und Mountan-Bike angeben beruht:

Bike:

Torque 2007 161mm (mit Evolver 70mm Hub)

Torque Fr 2007 161mm (mit Evolver 70mm Hub)

Torque ES 2008 168mm (mit Monarch 66mm Hub)

Torque FR 2008 178mm (mit Evolver 70mm Hub)

Bike: Übersetzungsverhältnis 2007 2,30
Bike: Übersetzungsverhältnis 2008 2,54545455


Mountainbike:

Torque ES 2008 162mm (mit Monarch 66mm Hub)

Torque FR 2008 172mm (mit Evolver 70mm Hub)

Mountainbike: Übersetzungsverhältnis 2008 2,45454545


LG hopfer

PS: mein Dämpfer hat 70mm hub ich habe ihn aber nachgekauft. bleibt also nur noch Canyon Special.


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

Ok, ich versuche es nochmal.....


Ja, der Evolver wird mit 70mm Hub angeboten,
bzw. nur so, steht so auf der HP und sämtlichen
Inet Shops, ABER ich habe persönlich gemessen
Luft raus, draufsetzen soweit komprimieren
bis ein harter Anschlag kommt, und da kommen
66mm raus, dh. meine Frage, ist der Evolver
für Canyon angepasst, oder hat er generell 
weniger als 70 und wird nur so verkauft?

Manitou ist ja sehr fleissig was Custom
Dämpfer für versch. Bikeschmieden angeht.


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> @deco: Wie gefällt dir denn die 36 bis jetzt, vor allem im Vergleich zur Travis?
> 
> Gruß
> kailer




kann man etz nicht so vergleichen, waren ja
2 versch. Klassen, die Travis ist ein Traum,
wegen versch. gründen, ich kenne mich sehr
gut mit Manitougabeln aus, kann sie mit verbundenen
Augen zerlegen und zusammenbauen, innerhalb
von Minuten, dh. ist ein Service reine routine
und die Gabel läuft dadurch dauerhaft gut,
bei Fox trau ich mich nicht ran 

Die Fox hat schon einen strafferen Charakter,
spricht jedoch trotzdem sehr gut an, und erfüllt
meine kriterien, die Travis ist halt ne andere
Gewichts und Einsatzklasse.


----------



## kailer (10. November 2008)

Ich hatte bisher Evolver mit 51 und 57 mm Hub, die waren beide genau den Angaben entsprechend. 

Anscheinend wurde für das 2007er Modell ein modifizierter Dämpfer verbaut, für 2008 einer mit vollem Hub.

@deco: danke für die Einschätzung! Ich fahre momentan die Travis mit 15cm und bin am überlegen, ob ich sie da  dran schrauben soll, oder nicht. Werd ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren...

Gruß
kailer


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

siehe oben


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

Achja, was man noch sagen kann, Travis ist wirklich Sahne, als DH Gabel mMn weit vor Boxxer und erst recht der 888, sehr plush, nutzt den vollen Federweg, ist sehr linear und weich, Dämpfung ist sehr angenehm.

Bin die 2007er mit Intrinsic Dämpfung als Doppelbrücke gefahren und die 2006er mit TPC + als Singlecrown, beide toll.

36 ist aber auch weit vorne dabei, leider nicht so Servicefreundlich


----------



## timothekid (10. November 2008)

was hat das frx eigentlich für ne bremsaufnahme?
hab mir überlegt im nächsten jahr eins selber aufzubauen
oder halt komplett und paar sachen auswechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (10. November 2008)

Ne ganz normale IS2000, zumindest war es 07/08 noch so^^, 09 könnte es sogar postmount sein.


----------



## timothekid (10. November 2008)

ah hab gerade im katalog gelsesn das der rahmen 180 mm federweg hat
im internet stehn aber 200 mm. auf dem frame bild stehn auch 180 mm travel drauf...jedoch auf dem komplettbike pic wieder 200??????


----------



## markus92 (10. November 2008)

Wurde hier schonmal geklärt, es sind ganze 200mm.


----------



## timothekid (10. November 2008)

puuuhhh, nochmal glück gehabt^^


----------



## frankZer (10. November 2008)

Hier mal mein Torque:





[/URL][/IMG]
Mittlerweile ist vorne ein anderes Laufrad drin, da die SOS in Wildbad den Geist aufgeggeben hat, und hinten machts die Felge auch nicht mehr lang. Daher demnächst mit Sun Single Track. Der Lenker wird ein wenig breiter und leichter, sowie ein Satz leichtere Griffe.
Gabel (Tuning) und Dämpfer (Service) gehen im Winter zu Motopitkan und dann ist hoffentlich alles so, wie ich will.
Dann hab ich aber auch das halbe Rad umgebaut, oder ich hab wieder ne neue Idee was man ändern könnte....


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

Was soll am Dämpfer so sein wie du willst?

Interessiert mich was dir daran nicht entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (10. November 2008)

Der Dämpfer ist in Ordnung, daher auch nur nen Service zur Materialpflege. Aber die Leistung der Lyrik überzeugt mich nicht 100% (Ansprechverhalten ist mies), daher das Tuning, wobei ich wohl auf einem hohen Niveau jammere.


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2008)

Ja, bei der Lyrik bin ich auch 2 geteilter Meinung, fahre selber keine aber kann durchaus mitreden 
Ansprechverhalten ist eig. ganz ok, nur finde ich die Progression setzt zu früh ein und sie gibt den Federweg nicht so gerne frei, also finde z.b. eine VAN fühlt sich da schon wesentlich "plusher" an, aber denke ein tuner kann da einiges rausholen, Rock Shox Gabeln bieten da ja unendlich potential.


----------



## gonzo63 (11. November 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist in Ordnung, daher auch nur nen Service zur Materialpflege. Aber die Leistung der Lyrik überzeugt mich nicht 100% (Ansprechverhalten ist mies), daher das Tuning, wobei ich wohl auf einem hohen Niveau jammere.



Hi,

fahre selber die Lyrik (MotionControl) und war anfangs auch nicht begeistert. Als ich das Bike bekam, zusammen gebaut und die erste Runde gedreht hatte, hab ich mich gefragt wie ich (mit ca. 65 kg) da auf die 160mm Federweg kommen sollte?

Das hatte sich aber schnell geklärt! Bei wurde, zum Einen, die falsche Gabel (sollte die Mission Control rein) verbaut, zum Zweiten, war ne zu harte Feder (falsche Angabe auf der HP) drin!
Letztere wurde dann geordert und ausgetauscht und siehe da, deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten und Ausnutzung des, fast, gesamten Federwegs... bei Sprüngen... ohen Durchschlagen!

... vielleicht solltest du es mal mit einer weicheren Feder probieren?

Ist immer noch günstiger, als direkt ne neue Gabel ein zu bauen!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2008)

Hm, diese weiche Feder option die vorgeschlagen wird, auch in anderen Threads, sollte mit Vorsicht genossen werden,
wichtig ist nicht nur die Ausnutzbarkeit des Federwegs sondern auch der SAG.


----------



## gonzo63 (11. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hm, diese weiche Feder option die vorgeschlagen wird, auch in anderen Threads, sollte mit Vorsicht genossen werden,
> wichtig ist nicht nur die Ausnutzbarkeit des Federwegs sondern auch der SAG.



Warum das???

Bei der normalen (Freeride) Sitzposition, mit tiefem Sattel, gestrecktem Oberkörper... ist schließlich ein Freerider... passt das, mit ner weichen Feder! Man bekommt recht wenig Gewicht auf die Gabel, sitzt viel zu aufrecht!

Alles andere kann man mit ner vernünftigen Einstellung, der Dämpfung, in den Griff bekommen!

... bei mir ist das so, dürfte normal bei allen anderen auch so sein?


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2008)

lol, nein, ist nicht bei allen so,

das kommt in erster Linie schonmal auf das Gewicht an,

die Standard Feder ist für Leute um die 70 Kilo gedacht,
da hat man im Stand zwischen 3 und 4cm Negativfederweg,
geht man nun in dieser Gewichtsklasse über zu einer weichen Feder nimmt der Negativfederweg zu, und bei 5 oder 6cm ist das sicher nicht mehr Feierlich vom Fahrgefühl.

Mit der Dämpfung kannst du soviel rumstellen wie du willst, der Sag bleibt gleich und hat damit null zu tun.


----------



## frankZer (11. November 2008)

Die Federhärte pass schon (30 - 35 % Sag, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und Zentral überm bike bin). Die Endprogression setzt auch etwas zu früh ein trotz offfener Druckstufe, da gehen etwa zwei Zentimeter sinnvoller Federweg verloren.

@ Gonzo63: du redest hier glaube ich von der einstellung fürn uphill, beim downhill solltest eher mehr druck aufs vorderrad geben und den sattel brauch ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Also der Evolver hatt bei mir 70mm Hub sprich nach Aussage von Canyon so um die 170mm Federweg.
Er wurde auch mal gemessen von irgendeiner Bikezeitschrift da warens 172mm.
Der Lagerabstand is auch nicht normal.
Und du hast ein Freeride model Deco, auf dem Oberrohr nach dem Torque steht FR=Freeride.Und es ist braun also is das das Torque Freeride 9.0.
Unterschied zum normalen Torque, schwerer.

Bald kommt auch ein Bild von meinem wurde einiges geändert.


----------



## decolocsta (12. November 2008)

meins ist schwarz, Elox 
es steht nicht FR auf den Rahmen, sondern F8 
hast du 70 Hub bei dir gemessen?
Habe von anderer Seite auch Fedback
bekommen, das der Dämpfer nur 66mm Hub hat,
hier ein Bild von einem Kollegen, ich hoffe
er hat nix dagegen:


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Sorry hatt im Endurothread so braun ausgesehen na dann is es das Topmodel vom Enduro das 9.0.
Auf der rechten seite vom Torque müsste FR stehen wenns eins wär.
Also meiner hatt echt 70mm Hub hab ich schon paar mal gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. November 2008)

ich glaube eher es ist ein 2007er rahmen. also der vorgänger des FR. das ES kam erst 2008 neu und hat nen runden rohrsatz, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Mein ich auch bloß das es 07 noch nicht ES hieß aber trodzdem ein Enduro war.


----------



## kailer (12. November 2008)

also ich finde den unterschied zwischen enduro und freeride ziemlich konstruiert bei den torques. aber canyon versteht sich halt gut mit den bikebravos...  

wenn ich mir im frühjahr ein torque fr hole, dann jedenfalls nicht als (leicht-)freerider, sondern als stabiles all mountain / trailbike - oder sind das auch inzwischen zwei verschiene kategorien...  

@geisterjunge: wie schätzt du denn die stabilität deines torque im vergleich zu dem ert ein? spürt man z.b. einen unterschied in der seitensteifigkeit in kurven oder beim flatterverhalten bei high-speed? 
und: wieviel wiegst du mit ausrüstung?

danke
kailer


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Also ich wiege ca 73 kg.
Man merkt schon nen großen unterschiedt, das Torque is schon ne ecke steifer als das ERT.
Da ich auch ne 66 drin habe im Torque is der Lenkwinkel ein bisschen flacher so das es noch ruhiger is bei highspeed.Finde das Torque auch wendiger und direkter.Das ERT is halt auch mehr auf Uphill und Touren ausgelegt.


----------



## kailer (12. November 2008)

Danke! Ich hatte auch mal ein ert, das war mir zu wabbelig. aber ich wiege auch zehn kilo mehr als du. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das torque im vergleich zum patriot anfühlt...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Ja stimmt is recht wabbelig, nehm es aber eh nur zum Touren mit paar kleinen Abfahrten.


----------



## decolocsta (12. November 2008)

Das Tork ist massiv Steif, du wirst zum Patriot schon ne deutliche ecke mehr Vortrieb spühren


----------



## kailer (13. November 2008)

Dass das torq steifer als ein patriot ist, würde mich ziemlich überraschen... aber ohne Probefahrt kann ich das natürlich nicht ausschliessen. Wie sich Seitensteifigkeit in Vortrieb umwandelt, musst du mir aber erklären


----------



## decolocsta (13. November 2008)

fahr mal ein Bullit und danach z.b. ein Switch, dann weißt du wie sich das auswirkt, die Kraft im Wiegetritt geht nicht in Flex verloren sondern landet auf der Piste.

Und das des Tork steifer ist als ein Patriot wäre keine große Kunst, will dem Patriot nicht unterstellen Flexi zu sein, aber rein konstruktionsbedingt ist das so, trotz massiver Rohrstärken gibt es am Orange nicht die Abstützung durch 2 (bzw. 3 wenn man den Dämpfer mitzählt) Verbindungspunkten am Hauptrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2008)

So hier:





[/URL][/IMG]

Updates:

Griffe Reverse
Dämpfer MotoPitkan getuned
Dura Ace Kassette
Boxegide
Marzocchi 66 RCV mit weicher Feder
Reifen Maxxis Swampthing
Hope Satelklemme
Hope Schnellspanner
Swissstop Beläge vorne-hinten a2z
Schwalbe Downhillschläuche
Bremsen neu befüllt war ne schwarze Soße
Ne menge Dreck aus Osternohe


----------



## kailer (13. November 2008)

Okay, im Wiegetritt spielt das vielleicht eine Rolle, andere Faktoren sind für den Vortrieb aber wesentlich wichtiger. Und die Seitensteifigkeit ist für andere Dinge als den Vortrieb wichtiger, darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Also nur vom Rahmen angucken kann man die Steifigkeit sicher nicht bewerten. Fahr mal ein Patriot, vielleicht änderst du dann deine Meinung. 
Beim Viergelenker ist ausserdem das Hauptlager dasjenige, das die meiste Belastung aufnimmt, weil die Kräfte am Tretlager wirken. Die anderen Lager weiter oben können an der Stelle nicht "helfen". Der Zudem ist der Horstlink noch eine Schwachstelle für die Steifigkeit, die man bei einer "Baumarktschwinge" nicht hat...


----------



## kailer (13. November 2008)

@ghost-boy

Ziemlich schick! 

Die Eloxalteile passen alle zusammen und der Schlamm passt super zur Rahmenfarbe!

Gute Reifen! Hätte ich zur Zeit auch gerne.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2008)

Danke, ja die Reifen sind echt der knaller sogar bei übelst rutschigen Matsch ham die noch grip und auf Asphalt brauchst keine Bremse mehr so kleben die.Sind 42a 2,5 zoll 2ply.


----------



## decolocsta (13. November 2008)

Die Seitenkräfte werde freilich auch von 
den oberen Lagern gestützt. Kann auf ein großes Spektrum an Rahmen und Bikes zurückblicken, in denen ich meine Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, die steifsten Rahmen waren Eingelenker nie. 

Eine gute Seitensteifigkeit findet man z.b.  bei einem Tork, dem SX bzw. älterem Enduro oder auch einem Liteville 301 man kann da sicher auch das Reign hernehmen usw.
alles Rahmen die 2 mal am Rahmen abgesützt werden, unten und oben, rein von der Logik spricht das für wesentlich mehr Seitensteifigkeit sorgt, das geht in dem Rahmen nicht bei einem Eingelenker, egal wie Fett irgendwas konstruiert wird.
Ich rede rein von der Seitensteifigkeit des Hinterbaus, nicht vom Rahmen ansich, rein die Seitensteifigkeit, und das ist nicht nur in der Theorie so.

Geh zu deinem Rad, halt mit der einen Hand den Sattel pack mit der anderen das Hinterrad und verdrück es in eine Richtung, du wirst sehen wie der Hinterbau sich bewegen kann und dann mach das gleiche beim Tork oder SX 

Genauso wie man Konstruktionsbedingt davon ausgehen kann das ein Patriot sich verdammt gut beschleunigen lässt, da durch den Kettenzug der Hinterbau auseinandergezogen wird und man dadurch Vortrieb pur (abgesehen vom Flex ) gewinnt, das kann man rein vom ansehen sagen, wenn man eben gewisse Erfahrungen sammeln konnte und weiß wie sich was verhalten muss.

Orange würde kaum eine neue Rahmenlinie erschaffen die zur Eurobike vorgestellt wurde die nun mehrfach abgestützt ist wenn es nicht für mehr Seitensteifigkeit sorgen würde


----------



## kailer (13. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Geh zu deinem Rad, halt mit der einen Hand den Sattel pack mit der anderen das Hinterrad und verdrück es in eine Richtung, du wirst sehen wie der Hinterbau sich bewegen kann und dann mach das gleiche beim Tork oder SX



Okay, mach ich. Ein besserer Test wäre aber: Eine Hand an den Lenker und dann mit dem Fuss gegen das Tretlager / die Kurbel drücken. 


Nach deiner Argumentation sind eingelenkige Motorräder grundsätzlich weniger steif als viergelenkige Mountainbikes 
Ich dagegen sage: Kommt auf die Konstruktion an! 



decolocsta schrieb:


> Orange würde kaum eine neue Rahmenlinie erschaffen die zur Eurobike vorgestellt wurde die nun mehrfach abgestützt ist wenn es nicht für mehr Seitensteifigkeit sorgen würde



Gutes Stichwort! Am 14.11., also in acht Minuten, gehen die 2009er Orangen online...  Da!

Und ich behaupte mal, dass sich Orange aus Marketinggründen den Viergelenkern zugewandt hat... jeder 12jährige weiß ja schließlich: je mehr desto besser, also besser vier als eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. November 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Okay, mach ich. Ein besserer Test wäre aber: Eine Hand an den Lenker und dann mit dem Fuss gegen das Tretlager / die Kurbel drücken.
> 
> 
> Nach deiner Argumentation sind eingelenkige Motorräder grundsätzlich weniger steif als viergelenkige Mountainbikes
> ...



Motorräder mit Fahrrädern vergleichen ist lächerlich, aber ok, ein 4 Gelenker Motorrad ist sicher steifer als ein Eingelenker Motorrad

ausserdem fährt man mit dem Motorrad eher selten im Wiegetritt


----------



## kailer (14. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Motorräder mit Fahrrädern vergleichen ist lächerlich, aber ok, ein 4 Gelenker Motorrad ist sicher steifer als ein Eingelenker Motorrad
> 
> ausserdem fährt man mit dem Motorrad eher selten im Wiegetritt



Okay, jetzt mal ohne Smilies:

Natürlich gibt es viele Unterschied zwischen Motorrädern und Fahrrädern, aber du wirst wohl zugeben, dass Seitensteifigkeit bei beiden eine große Rolle spielt. Wenn es also grundsätzlich einen deutlichen Vorteil von Viergelenkern in dieser Hinsicht geben würde, wären Eingelenker Motorräder wohl nicht mehr erhältlich. Stattdessen stellen sie die die absolute Masse dar, Viergelenker werden nur bei Kardanantrieben wie bei BMW eingesetzt - und das ist der springende Punkt: Bei der Frage nach Vier- oder Eingelenker ist die Art des Antriebs entscheidend, nicht die Stabilität, weil letztere einfach durch eine massive Bauweise bei beiden Systemen erreicht werden kann. 

Da ich Dir aber ohne weiteres zugestehe, dass du mehr Ahnung von und Erfahrung mit Rädern hast, leihe ich mir mal eben die Autorität von Peter Denk, der in irgendeiner Bikebravo folgendes gesagt hat:

"Die Hammerschmidt Kurbel bedeutet das Aus für alle Viergelenker"

Gruß
kailer


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2008)

Unsinn. 
Da hat im Hammerschmidt-Fred Lutz2000 das Gegenteil behauptet - aber lass die Konstrukteure drüber streiten. 

Der Vergleich mit Motorrad ist ja wohl albern (auch wenn ich da an die alten 60er Jahre Guzzis denke, die immer Schlangelinien fuhren) , denn da gehts nicht um wenige Gramm mehr oder weniger. Mein erstes Viergelenker Fully (abgestützer Eingelenker: Ventana MarblePeak) war dermassen weich im Hinterbau, da hats gereicht um ne Kurve zu fahren und es fing an übelst zu flexen.
Das Tork ist eine ganz andere Nummer, irgendwo muss das Rahmengewicht ja auch herkommen. Schon mein ES hat einen sehr steifen Hinterbau (wes man vom Rahmen nicht sagen kann), aber das Tork ist da noch ne ganze Ecke steifer, da tut auch der Rahmenvorderteil seinen Teil zu mit den Vierkantrohren usw. - Wiegetritt ist allerdings mit dem Tork mE nicht so der Bringer im Vergleich mit nem guten Eingelenker, da der Hinterbau dabei mitpumpt. 
Es federt halt dann auch noch - das tun ja viele Eingelenker dann nicht, wie auch beim Bremsen.

Mein Tork hat übrigens 70mm Hub am Dämpfer und ich hatte mal 165mm Federweg gemessen im Montageständer (also ohne heftigstes Zusammendrücken).

PS: ich wiege netto 86kg und fahre 2000hm-Touren und Bikepark damit. Es ist ein XL.


----------



## kailer (14. November 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Da hat im Hammerschmidt-Fred Lutz2000 das Gegenteil behauptet - aber lass die Konstrukteure drüber streiten.



Weil Lutz das Gegenteil behauptet hat, ist das also Unsinn? Okay. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Motorrad ist ja wohl albern, denn da gehts nicht um wenige Gramm mehr oder weniger.



Genau, wie in der Formel 1: Die Dinger wiegen so viel, da ist das Gewicht dann ganz egal... 

Das Torg ist bestimmt ein super Rad, mir war nur diese absolute Aussage von deco zu viel. 
Eingelenker werden schon genug von planlosen Bikebravolesern gedisst, das ist eben ein emotionales Thema für mich 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Tork hat übrigens 70mm Hub am Dämpfer und ich hatte mal 165mm Federweg gemessen im Montageständer (also ohne heftigstes Zusammendrücken).



Hast du die Luft nicht voll rausgelassen? Dann muss man nicht heftigst drücken, um den vollen Hub zu bekommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2008)

Ich zitier jetzt mal nicht. 

Ich wollte den Montageständer nicht umschmeissen oder Turnübungen veranstalten. Vielleicht bekommst du ja 170mm raus.

Ich fang auch keine Motorraddiskussion mit dir an *lol* mein altes Moped auf dem Bild hatte übrigens eine Antriebsschwinge, die war erheblich steifer als der Pressstahlrahmen...ganz normale motorisierte Zweiräder, wie auch das Tork ein ganz normales MTB ist. Nix Formel 1, CC-Race oder son Quatsch.

Lutz hat das sehr schön erklärt, les das mal durch. Von wegen Drehmomentabstützung.  Klang recht schlüssig. Ist mir aber egal, da sich mE Hammerschmidt nicht durchsetzen wird, weil es wie alles von Truvativ erstmal auseinanderfallen wird. 

Egal - das Tork ist mal ein echt gelungenes Bike.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. November 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. November 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chris_da_masta (16. November 2008)

hi,
hab ich grad eben entdeckt. was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. November 2008)

... das es möglich sein sollte Dinge so zu fotografieren das der Betrachter sehen kann worauf es dem Fotografen wohl ankommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2008)

Wenn es das ist wonach es aussieht kam das aber auch nicht über Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2008)

@chris: Makromodus an der Kamera aktivieren u. für genügend Licht sorgen! (die Taste mit dem Blümchen...)

@cxfahrer: seh ich auch so.


----------



## maddin80 (16. November 2008)

was soll man denn da sehen, Tauchrohr-Abnutzung?! Die sehen recht blank aus.

Gruß


----------



## chris_da_masta (16. November 2008)

ok. hab noch ein foto gemacht.


----------



## bernd_andre (16. November 2008)

Hi
Das Problem kenn ich auch von meiner Manitou Sherman. Der Dreck sammelt sich hinter der Brücke und schmiergelt die Rohre blank.
Ansich denke ich sollte das kein Problem sein, bis auf das die Buchsen schneller getauscht werden müßen, bevor die Gabel zu viel Spiel bekommt.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## j0hns3n (17. November 2008)

.


----------



## decolocsta (20. November 2008)

Hier ein Update:





15,1 Kilo


----------



## Cortezsi (20. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hier ein Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2008)

Gutes Fahrrad !


----------



## frankZer (21. November 2008)

Sieht gut aus, evtl. noch ein schwarzer Sattel, der sticht in weiß so heraus. Das Gewicht ist auch verdammt gering, könntest du mal dazu ne genaue Teileliste posten? Am Besten mit den Einzelgewichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2008)

Schwarze Sättel sind für Langweiler!


----------



## Deco Redux (21. November 2008)

Hab sehr aufs Gewicht geachtet, viele Schrauben hab ich durch Alu oder Titanschrauben ersetzt, teile nur leichte und Haltbare Sachen verwendet usw. bald kommen noch Magnesium Pedale und paar XTR Sachen dann werd ich so bei 14,7 Kilo sein, ohne Kompromisse eingegangen zu sein.

-Fox Talas 2005 36 2400g.
-Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsic
-Syntace Superforce 31.8 60mm 136g.
-Sunline V1 Lenker Midrise 260g.
-Louise FR 180/180
-Flite mit Titangestell
-Kindshock Autostütz
-Maxxis Minion F und Ardent
-XT Shadow short
-XT Kassette
-XT Umwerfer E-Type
-XTR Kurbelset 770g.
-Holzfeller Pedale
-Hope Pro II Naben auf Alexrims FD28 mitSapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen
1770g.

Gewichte hab ich jetzt nur die paar im Kopf.


----------



## Cortezsi (21. November 2008)

Deco Redux schrieb:


> -Fox Talas 2005 36 2400g.
> -Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsic
> -Syntace Superforce 31.8 60mm 136g.
> -Sunline V1 Lenker Midrise 260g.
> ...



Schöne Zusammenstellung! Macht Spaß!


----------



## loxa789 (30. November 2008)

vielleicht hat es ja schon einer geschrieben wieviele mm Federweg hat nun das Torque FR 2009 wirklich. Auf den Fotos steht 170 mm in der Wippe im Text 160.
danke Loxa789


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. November 2008)

FR=170mm
ES=160mm

aber die rechenkünstler aus dem forum kamen mal auf mehr federweg...


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2008)

zahlen, zahlen, nix als zahlen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> zahlen, zahlen, nix als zahlen....



Das gehört aber in den "teuer geworden" Fred .


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2008)

denke mit meinem Statement kann ich beide Bereiche abdecken


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)

Verbaut hab ich jetzt eine 36 VAN RC2, 
zusätzlich Kleinigkeiten geändert, XTR Trigger usw.


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Verbaut hab ich jetzt eine 36 VAN RC2,
> zusätzlich Kleinigkeiten geändert, XTR Trigger usw.



Schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## Büscherammler (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Sattel sah auch schon mal  besser aus


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)

Der hat schon massigst was runter, wird aber demnächst geschwärzt mit Lederfarbe...


----------



## FrankenRider (12. Dezember 2008)

schuhcreme


----------



## Alpenkind (12. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt mal was anderes. Am Ende dieser Saison hatte ich viel Spiel in den DuBush- Buchsen am DHX 4.0, sodass ich diese gewechselt habe. Dabei viel mir auf, dass der Bolzen völlig krumm war. Also neuen bei Canyon bestellt. Dieser hat aber jetzt in den neuen Buchsen Spiel. Canyon nimmt sich der Reklamation der Passgenauigkeit nicht an, mit der Begründung, dass das Spiel die Funktion nicht beeinträchtige. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit Spiel und wenn ja, wie sieht Eurer Lösungvorschlag aus?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)

hört sich nach verschlissenen Gleitbuchsen im Dämpferauge an, einfach wechseln, kosten keine 2 Euro das Stück...


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich hätte auch mal n Frage an die Torqueerfahrenen. Ich spiele in letzter Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken mir nen Torque-Rahmen zuzulegen. Hab schon das 2008er Torque ES getestet und war auch voll begeistert davon. Naja, jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Probelm, da ich es finanziell natürlich auch nicht immer so dicke habe, schau ich eben nach nem gebrauchten Rahmenset. Wie seht Ihr das? Ist wohl besser erst eins ab Modelljahr 2007 zu nehmen, oder? Ich habe nämlich ein 2006er Modell angeboten bekommen, aber irgendwie trau ich mich da nicht so ran, weil ich hier im Forum schon öfters von Problemen des 2006er Modells bezüglich Ansprechverhalten habe. Mit dem richtigen Dämpfer soll es wohl besser sein, aber prinzipiell sollen die Modelle ab 2007 (mit der leicht veränderten Umlenkung) besser sein, oder?
Vielen Dank schon für Eure Hilfe,

m.f.G.

Volker

PS: Ach ja, sollte einer von Euch ein Torque in "M" hergeben, kann er sich gern per PM melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab eins is aber leider ein S Rahmen.


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich hab Deins auch schon im Bikemarkt gesehen, aber S ist mir leider zu klein 
Und was meinst Du bezüglich der Modelljahre? Lieber ab 2007, oder?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2008)

ja


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Alpenkind (14. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hört sich nach verschlissenen Gleitbuchsen im Dämpferauge an, einfach wechseln, kosten keine 2 Euro das Stück...



Habe ich ja. Leider mit dem Ergebniss, dass der Bolzen und die Buchsen noch immer Spiel haben. Schon spürbar weniger, aber Spiel .

Ich überlege noch etwas anderes. Hat sich jemand schonmal Buchsen und Abstandhülsen als ein Stück drehen lassen und wenn ja, wie ist das Ergebniss?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2008)

Ein-Stück-Buchsen gibts von Rockshox in 12mm x 46mm für 15mm Auge. Bei hibike. 
AFAIK bedingen die PTFE Gleitlager eine glatte Oberfläche der Buchse, sonst verschleissen sie schnell. Vielleicht ein Erklärung, warum die Answer-Alu-Halbschalenbuchsen das Gleitlager so schnell verschleissen.

Doof sind bei Rockshox lediglich die beiden Gummiringe, aber die kann man ja auch durch was härteres ersetzen oder eine entsprechend breitere Buchse etwas runterschleifen.


----------



## 13bb (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Canyon ESX6.0 und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque ES zu bestellen.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen, lohnt sich der Schritt vom ESX zum Torque ES?

Ich möchte öfters mal in den Bikepark gehen, aber auch Touren und evtl. mal wieder einen Alpencross fahren.

Ist der Fahrwerks Unterschied von 140 auf 160mm groß?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja.
Mein ES(X) hat hinten im Vergleich quasi KEIN Fahrwerk, wenns mal schnell und rumplig wird.

Vor allem ist das Tork merklich steifer, was aber wenn du unter 80kg wiegst vielleicht nicht so wichtig ist.  
Vielleicht reicht dir dann ne Lyrik vorn.

Mir war das Tork ES zu nah am Nerve ESX, hab daher das FR genommen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

man... einmal hätte auch gereicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (16. Dezember 2008)

Der Schritt ist schon recht Groß.
allerdings Solltest du Folgendes dir anschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323755

Anngeblich soll der Dämpfer besser geworden sein 
Daher meine Empfelung:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/154164/cat/all 

LG Peter


----------



## 13bb (19. Dezember 2008)

Das ESX mit einer RS Lyrik auszustatten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. 

Das Torque FR ist mir schon zu viel.

Wie sind denn die Touren- bzw. Bergaufeigenschaften des Torque ES?
Vom Gewicht her liegt es ja auf dem gleichen Nieveau wie das ESX6.


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2008)

13bb schrieb:


> Das ESX mit einer RS Lyrik auszustatten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
> 
> Das Torque FR ist mir schon zu viel.
> 
> ...



Das kommt auf deine Oberschenkel an.
Ich habe mit meinem FR 9.0 schon Touren von 16000hm und 65km Länge gefahren.

Ich habe den Vergleich ES zu Torque
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte für ein neues TourenBike: Torque ES.
Das ESx ist zwar bergauf etwas schneller, aber dafür ist Der Hinterbau de Torque um mehrere Klassen besser.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freistiler (19. Dezember 2008)

Äh, 16000?


----------



## Astaroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Alpencross vielleicht?!?


----------



## hopfer (19. Dezember 2008)

eine 0 zufiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi93 (19. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich stöbere jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit hier im Canyon thread und bin ernsthaft am überlegen mir ein Torque FR von 2008 zuzulegen (mit ner lyrik)

Die einzige Frage die mir gerade kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist, ob das Bike auch härtere Bikepark bzw. Freeride/Downhill einsätzte aushält?


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

why not, der Rahmen ist alles andere als Leichtbau, massiv und sorglos konstruiert.


----------



## chrissi93 (19. Dezember 2008)

okay und wie siehts mit der lyrik aus?

danke auf jedenfall


----------



## JayPKay (19. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> why not, der Rahmen ist alles andere als Leichtbau, massiv und sorglos konstruiert.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

ja, ein Tork mit Unfallschaden....denke nicht das Rahmen für sowas konzipiert sind


----------



## JayPKay (20. Dezember 2008)

Jup, hast ja recht. 
Obwohl's wohl nur blöd umgekippt ist, halt auf Stein rauf. Naja, zählt nicht wirklich, aber trotzdem erstaunlich.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2008)

ist aber normal a so,

ist teils beängstigend was für dünne Rohrstärken bei den Rahmen im Einsatz sind, nicht nur Canyon, allgeimen in der Industrie, zum einen werden Rahmen konifiziert an allen ecken und enden, und teils wo es möglich ist, Rohre mit dünnen Wandstärken verbaut, was aber wenn richtig durchgeführt nichts über die Stabilität aussagt. 

Kuck ma die Boxxer an, ne Gabel für durchaus harten Einsatz, und da sind auch Sachen vorgekommen wie z.b irgendwo am Hang ein Golfballgroßer Stein bei einem liegendem Rad gegen das Standrohr geknallt ist und da ein Loch drin war.

Sind halt alles Zugeständnisse an Gewichtseinsparung,
und Rahmen und Bauteile werden auf Robustheit im normalen Fahrbetrieb ausgelegt, sowas wie dort vorgekommen geht weit über das hinaus, denke das Torque wäre nicht der einzige Rahmen gewesen der so verdellt wäre bei so einer Aktion.


----------



## Groudon (20. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leuts,
würdet ihr mir bei dem Unterschied Torque ES 9.0 / 8.0 und Cube Fritzz The One mehr zum Torque Raten? Denn das 8.0 wiegt ja auch so etwa wie das Fritzz. Was ist dann alles möglich? Also auch paar Touren damit gängig? Möglich auch 'n AlpenX?


----------



## Fonz! (21. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

hab eine frage zu dem torque FR Baujahr 09 zwecks laufräder ...
kann ich folgende Naben verbauen ...

Naben:
Achse HR: 10 x 135
VR-Achse: 20 x 110 mm für Steckachse

gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2008)

HR 12 x 135 Maxle
VR 20  x 110 Maxle bzw. Fox Steckachse (also ganz normal wie immer)
steht auch so im Text. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2008)

PS zum AlpenX mit dem Torque ES: warum nicht? Ich dachte immer des wär dafür gemacht. 
Auf Schotterwegen ist das aber sicher übertrieben.


----------



## Tim777 (26. Dezember 2008)

FR 2009 oder FRX 2009 für den Park

Hallo, suche ein voll bikeparktaugliches Bike. Reicht das FR oder sollte ich besser das FRX nehmen. Ist das FR für den Park irgendwie eingeschränkt (z.B. Drop-Höhe, mehr als 3 m Höhe werde ich aber eh nicht springen).

Liebe Grüße aus dem kalten Taunus, Tim


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Dezember 2008)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Ist das FR für den Park irgendwie eingeschränkt (z.B. Drop-Höhe, mehr als 3 m Höhe werde ich aber eh nicht springen).



dann reicht das FR vollkommen, hat alles problemlos mitgemacht auch größe sachen und auf der dh, lags sehr gut und war schneller als gedacht


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Dezember 2008)

So is es bei mir hats auch alles super mitgemacht


----------



## EddieMeduza (26. Dezember 2008)

Torque FR hat bei mir auch bisher im Park alles mitgemacht. Bilder gibt in meiner Galerie oder von anderen zur Genüge, die ein FR in Action zeigen. Ob Du ein FRX  willst, hängt m.E. hauptsächlich davon ab, ob Du das Bike auch bergauf treten willst. 

Es wird garantiert jemand widersprechen, beim FRX ist das jedoch kein besonderer Spaß mehr. Wie andere bereits erwähnt haben, das FR kriegst Du auch noch mit purer Beinkraft 1000-2000hm hochgeprügelt. Bin damit fast alle Gardaseetouren im Frühjahr gefahren und habe danach mein AM8.0 verkauft.

Wenn nur bergab, würde ich zum FRX tendieren, allein schon wg. des mehr an Federweg. Dann vll. sogar zum 8.0 LTD, oder warum nicht das neue BigHit3? 

Beste Grüße,
  Eddie


----------



## fatjoetheboy (30. Dezember 2008)

hi  hab nee frage ? glaubt ihr die totem wird unter den rahmen passen  bei dem torque fr8 aus 2007


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2008)

fatjoetheboy schrieb:


> hi  hab nee fage ? glaubt ihr die totem wird unter den rahmen passen  bei dem torque fr8 aus 2007



Ja, passt.


----------



## fatjoetheboy (30. Dezember 2008)

ohne  probleme und um genau zu sein geht es um eine totem solo air


----------



## anulu (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich will mir im Januar oder Februar ein Torque ES 7.0 bestelln. Dacht mir jetz muss ma was neues her nachdem ich jetz knapp 5 Jahre mim gleichen Hobel rumheiz. 
Jetzt is bei mir nur das Problem mit der Größe... Laut dem Perfect Position System auf de Canyon HP wird mir Rahmengröße "M" epfohlen. Ich bin 182cm groß un Schrittlänge liegt bei 82cm. Allerdings schein ich damit ziemlich an der Grenze zu liegen zwischen M un L (wenn ich die Schrittlänge um 2cm veränder springts auf größe L um)
Jetz wollt ich mal fragen zu welcher größe ihr mir raten würdet. Ich will mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren bis ca 40km aba hauptsächlich kleinere Touren, so den Berg hochradeln un runter richtig Gas geben. In Bikeurlaub solls demnächst auch am liebsten mal gehen so Richtung Alpen, gardasee. 

Hoff des is der richtige Thread dazu, dass sich ja um en Torque handelt 
mfg anulu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (30. Dezember 2008)

anulu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will mir im Januar oder Februar ein Torque ES 7.0 bestelln. Dacht mir jetz muss ma was neues her nachdem ich jetz knapp 5 Jahre mim gleichen Hobel rumheiz.
> Jetzt is bei mir nur das Problem mit der Größe... Laut dem Perfect Position System auf de Canyon HP wird mir Rahmengröße "M" epfohlen. Ich bin 182cm groß un Schrittlänge liegt bei 82cm. Allerdings schein ich damit ziemlich an der Grenze zu liegen zwischen M un L (wenn ich die Schrittlänge um 2cm veränder springts auf größe L um)
> Jetz wollt ich mal fragen zu welcher größe ihr mir raten würdet. Ich will mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren bis ca 40km aba hauptsächlich kleinere Touren, so den Berg hochradeln un runter richtig Gas geben. In Bikeurlaub solls demnächst auch am liebsten mal gehen so Richtung Alpen, gardasee.
> ...



Im Zweifel das kleinere (M). Zur "Not" kannst Du ja noch was am Vorbau machen, z.B. das coole VRO von Syntace.

Ist kein M aus dem Probefahrforum fuer Dich in Schlagdistanz?

Gruss

Langley


----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin 1,86, hab rel. lange Beine, mir passt das M perfekt.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bin 1,86, hab rel. lange Beine, mir passt das M perfekt.



dito


----------



## xstephanx (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ca. 180 gross und das FRX in M passt auch sehr gut .
Ich denke, dass sich das bei dem ES auch nicht soooo unterscheiden wird, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2008)

anulu schrieb:


> ... Ich bin 182cm groß un Schrittlänge liegt bei 82cm...



Bin 20cm grösser und hab 18cm mehr Schrittlänge - und das XL passt perfekt  - was sagt uns das jetzt ? 
anulu hat einen LANGEN OBERKÖRPER (bzw. kurze Beine, Sitzriese usw.)...könnte also gehen beim ES, könnte aber auch was kurz sein...


----------



## anulu (31. Dezember 2008)

ok danke schonma 
naja ansonsten stimmen die Angaben die beim PPS bei der eingestellten Größe angezeigt werden so ziemlich.. 2-3 cm unterschied aba da zeigt das System immer noch M an.
Ne leider is keins in meiner Umgebung zum Probefahren... aba denk M dürfte dann passen. Bin auch schon desöfteren das Nerve XC von 2008 von meinem Cousin probegefahrn in M hat auch sehr gut gepasst. (Ja weis die Geometrie unsoweiter is anders aba beides Canyon  )
alles klar denk es wird dann eins in M im krassesten Fall kann mans ja noch umtauschen 

so jetz bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Farbe... entweder schön weiß mit schwarzer Gabel oder komplett schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2008)

komplett schwarz, da anodisiert


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Dezember 2008)

> anulu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...



Hallo,

bin 1,80m Groß, und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm, stand auch vor der Entscheidung in Größe M oder L. bin dann in Koblenz beide Probegefahren in M und L.
Habe mich für das M entschieden weil: Wendiger in den Trails, etwas weniger Gewicht, Optisch sieht es für mich besser aus. War dieses Jahr in den Dolos und im Vinschgau damit, bin selbst steilste Rampen damit hochgekommen.

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Farbe der Gabel wählen könnte, dann wäre es Weiß. 
Viel Spaß damit, wenn Du es hast

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Cholfa (31. Dezember 2008)

anulu schrieb:


> Ich bin 182cm groß un Schrittlänge liegt bei 82cm.



Hi,

ich bin 1,81cm groß und habe eine 86cm Schrittlänge. Mein Torque sollte sowohl Freeride als auch Tourentauglich sein. Bei Canyon hatte man mir zu dem M geraten, aber von der Oberrohrlänge kam mir das einfach zu kurz vor.
War dann zweimal bei Canyon und bin beide Größen probegefahren, und das M war mir definitiv zu kurz.

Wenn Du das Torque mehr für Freeridelastige Touren einsetzen willst, wäre das L wohl die richtige Größe, bei überwiegendem Bikeparkeinsatz eher M.

Das mit dem längeren Vorbau kannst Du übrigens vergessen. Wenn Du M nimmst um ein verspieltes und wendiges Bike zu haben, wirst Du mit dem längeren Vorbau eine böse Überraschung erleben. Dann wäre L mit kurzen Vorbau die bessere Wahl.


----------



## anulu (31. Dezember 2008)

mh naja ich nehms in M glaub... vertrau auf euch un einfach auch mal auf des PPS System.
Im Notfall wirds zurückgeschickt aba da ich bis jetz ein Bike gefahrn bin was mir fast zu groß war tendier ich lieber zum kleinen glaub das is einfach besser un wo ich nich hochkomm wird halt geschoben 
Hab leider immoment auch keine Möglichkeit nach Koblenz zu fahrn.

Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## loxa789 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich stand vor der dem gleichem Problem sl 82 cm Canyon sagte M habe mich aber für S entschieden da ich das Bike nur für den Bikepark und für single Trails gekauft habe finde ich das für die richtige Wahl


----------



## SouthRanger (1. Januar 2009)

Eine andere Frage an die Runde der Torkisten:

Wer fährt von euch eine 22 - 36 KB Übersetztung? Ich habe da nämlich ein andauerndes Problem alla chainsuck zwischen großen KB und dem Rahmen. Eventuell kann mir da jemand Tips geben? 
Es handelt sich um ein 08er Torque ES in M.

Merci,
da Ranger


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich mit der OE Shimano Kette auch. ich habe dann auf eine SRAM PC991 kette gewechslt und der Spuk war weg.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2009)

Das musst du mir aber erklären, wie da eine SRAM Kette einem Chainsuck entgegen wirken kann.

und SouthRanger, erklär mal bitte genauer, wie sich die Kette zwischen dem großen KB und dem Rahmen verklemmen kann?


----------



## SouthRanger (1. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und SouthRanger, erklär mal bitte genauer, wie sich die Kette zwischen dem großen KB und dem Rahmen verklemmen kann?



Ok, dann mal weiter ins Detail :

die Kette befindet sich vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel und verklemmt sich dabei zwischen Kettenstrebe und 36 KB. Das passiert i.d.R. in Bergaufpassagen (wo man es nun mal übergaupt nicht brauchen kann!), da bergauf der Hinterbau etwas in den Federweg sinkt und somit die "kritische" Stelle, der "Klemmpunkt" sozusagen auch noch bevorzugt wird. Das 36 KB ist neu und Kettenverschleiß schließe ich mal aus. Ich hab schon einiges an Setup (Kettenlänge, Dämpfersetup) ausprobiert, bekomme den Suck aber nicht weg...

=> HELP


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2009)

Wie muss ich mir das verklemmen vorstellen,

wird die Kette hochgezogen?

Also du bist vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, und im normalen Fahrbetrieb verklemmt sich dann deine Ketten zwischen dem großem KB und der Kettenstrebe, obwohl du auf dem kleinen KB bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (1. Januar 2009)

...ja ganz genau. Ich bin mitten im Tritt und zu einem beliebig ungünstigen Zeitpunkt kommt dann der Klemmer zusammen. Der Klemmer ist genau zwischen den Zähnen des 36 KB und dem Beginn der Strebe.

Hat überhaupt jemand am ES/FR diese Übersetzung? (Am FR ist ja im Standard 24/36) Es wäre ja schon mal etwas wenn ich wüsste dass dieses Setup funzen kann!


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2009)

Das klingt schon etwas nach Verschleiss, KB oder Kette, 
die 2. Möglichkeit wäre (was mir auch schon passiert ist) das dein Kettenblatt einen faulen Zahn hat  bei mir war mal ein Zahn etwas verbogen und einmal war einer gespalten, das hat genau den von dir beschriebenen effekt hervorgerufen,
Schalt mal auf dein großes KB, so das die Kette das kleien freilegt, und dann kuck es dir genau an, jeden Zahn und kuck ob es Auffälligkeiten gibt, diese kann auch sehr klein und schwer mit dem Auge zu sehen sein.

PS: Das Setup kann funzen,  hab diese nicht am Tork, aber schon an anderen Bikes gefahren, funzt und gibt keien Bedenken.


----------



## SouthRanger (1. Januar 2009)

Also wenn das 22-36 machbar ist, dann werd ich das doch noch hinbekommen!

Danke erstmal, ich werd das kleine KB nochmal näher beäugeln, evtl nochmal das 32 KB aufziehen um nach dem AUsschlußverfahren diesem Problem Herr zu werden!

Weitere Anregungen herzlich Willkommen! 

Greets,
Ranger


----------



## Tiger 2001 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi,

hatte das selbe Problem. Es lag die Vermutung nahe, das die Steighilfen des 36er Blattes die Kette anhebt und sich dann die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt verklemmt. Die Lösung in meinem Fall war recht einfach. Abstandhalter unter die Kurbellagerschale. Die Kettenblätter erhalten einen größeren Abstand zur Kettenstrebe. Dann  unter das kleine Kettenblatt kleine Distanzringe. Dadurch wird der Abstand des kleinen Kettenblatts zur Kettenstrebe wieder kleiner, aber der Abstand der Kettenblätter untereinander wird größer. Die Steighilfen des 36er Blattes haben so in fast jeder Kettenposition keine Chance die Kette anzuheben.
Bei mir war das die Lösung.

Gruß
T.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2009)

mir persönlich sagt diese Lösung garnicht zu, nix für ungut, nur meine Meinung


----------



## Tiger 2001 (1. Januar 2009)

@decolocsta

Dann machs einfach nicht so! Zwingt dich ja keiner, funktioniert aber.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe 22 36 Saint. 
Ich weiss nicht ob das Symptom das gleiche ist, aber die Kette verklemmt sich gelegentlich auch abrupt. allerdings bleibt sie beim Schalten vom 36 aufs 22 zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern hängen und zieht sich dann beim Weitertreten nach hinten hoch.
Ich hatte es darauf geschoben, dass das 36er kein Saint sondern XT ist (dünneres Blatt, mehr Platz zwischen 22 und 36)und schalte daher jetzt entsprechend vorsichtig. Eine Lösung wie von Tiger2001 beschrieben finde ich daher nicht sinnvoll.

Das vorher beschriebene Problem hatte ich aber auch schon gehabt (am ES mit 22 36) und es lag wie von deco beschrieben an einem leicht verschlissenen Kettenblatt. Die Zähne dürfen KEINE Grate haben - abfeilen!
Die Kettenlinie sollte aber auch so sein, dass auf dem kleinen Blatt in keinem Gang hinten die Kette am grossen Blatt schleift!


----------



## SouthRanger (2. Januar 2009)

Hm, also Verschleiß konnte ich weder an Ritzel noch an Kette feststellen.
Ich habe heute erstmal ein 32er KB aufgezogen und beobachte bei der nächsten Ausfahrt, ob das Verklemmen weg ist. Falls nicht gibts dann doch neues 22er KB und Kette! Die Kettenlinie passt.

Die Idee, den Abstand zwischen den KB zu vergrößern finde ich gar nicht schlecht, allerdings vermute ich wird der Schaltvorgang dann auch darunter leiden!?


----------



## Tim777 (2. Januar 2009)

Passende Größe für FR 9.0 bei 1,77 m (Schrittlänge 88)

Hallo,

danke noch mal an RaceFace89, Ghost-Boy und Eddie-Meduza für Eure Rückmeldungen zu meiner Frage ob FR 9.0 2009 oder FRX 2009 für den Park.

Inzwischen habe ich auch noch mal mit jemanden von Canyon telefoniert, der selbst im Park fährt, der mir das auch noch mal bestätigte, dass das FR 9.0 für den Park voll tauglich ist und voll dafür konzipiert wurde.

Nun zu meiner Frage welche Größe. Der oben erwähnte Mitarbeiter bei Canyon würde bei meiner Größe (1,77 m; Schrittlänge 88) Größe S nehmen. Ich hatte eher an M gedacht (evtl. sogar L), auf keinen Fall S. Was meint Ihr?

Grüße aus dem Taunus, wo z.Z. Fitness-Studio-Wetter herrscht, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Januar 2009)

Ich würde S nehmen, ich selber bin 172cm und finde es perfekt.
Falls du viel im Park oder Singeltrails fährst würd ich aufjedenfall S nehmen.
Da des ganze Bike einfach kompakter ist und somit verspielter.Geht auch noch gut Berg auf.


----------



## loxa789 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bei fast gleichen Werten wie Ghost-Boy auch s genommen. Leider wird es erst in Februar geliefert.


----------



## Mike J (2. Januar 2009)

apropro liefertermin ...

hab ein torque fr 8 in scharz rahmengröße l am 07.12 bestellt per telefon bestellt und noch keine mail ... 
hab dann mal bei canyon angerufen und die dame am telefon ist all meine angaben durchgegangen usw ... aber ne mail hab ich immer noch nich bekommen... 
was meint ihr was soll ich jetzt machen? warten und immer mal wieder nachfragen ? 

achja am telefon hat sie gesagt geplanter liefertermin 12.01.08
wenn das klappt fänd ich das supa 

MfG Mike


----------



## loxa789 (2. Januar 2009)

12.01.08 toller termin dann kannst ja schon fast ein jahr tork fahren. schreib mal nen bericht.

habe am 07.12 per mail bestellt habe zwei mails erhalten. liefertermin ist 07.02.09


----------



## Mike J (2. Januar 2009)

oh sry hab mich vertippt hab nartürlich am 7.12.08 bestellt und der geplante liefertermin ist der 12.01.2009 
also bekomms auch erst bald

sry fürs verschreiben 

wasn für tork hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## SouthRanger (3. Januar 2009)

Kurze Rückmeldung zum Chainsuck:

habe auf 22-32-KB Setup umgebaut und gleich getestet
-> keine Klemmer mehr!

Somit schließe ich einen Verschleiß erstmal aus.  Allerdings wirft das nun die Frage auf warum die 22-36 Combo nicht "reibungslos" funktionieren mag!? Nach dem Winter werde ich ohnehin Kassette und Kette wechseln, eventuell probier ich es dann nochmal. Was meint ihr? Oder ein anderes 36 KB? (ist ein XT)

Schade wäre es schon, mit 22-32 fehlen ja nun 2 Gänge (oder?), die ich schon bei Zeiten benötige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-one (3. Januar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Passende Größe für FR 9.0 bei 1,77 m (Schrittlänge 88)
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



nimm das "S"
ich bin auch 1,77m und bin bestens mit meinem "S" zufrieden
ich fahre mit dem Bike 50km Touren und springe mit dem Bock auch ohne Probleme 3m Drops...
mit dem "M" wirst du auf Touren ein wenig zufriedener sein, aber im Downhill, oder bei verspielten Singletrails ist das S bei deiner Größe angebrachter.


----------



## FreerideNRW (3. Januar 2009)

> Nun zu meiner Frage welche Größe. Der oben erwähnte Mitarbeiter bei Canyon würde bei meiner Größe (1,77 m; Schrittlänge 88) Größe S nehmen. Ich hatte eher an M gedacht (evtl. sogar L), auf keinen Fall S. Was meint Ihr?



*Größe M!!!*

S ist bei 177cm viel zu klein. 



> nimm das "S"
> ich bin auch 1,77m und bin bestens mit meinem "S" zufrieden



Weil du dich daran gewöhnt hast, aber im Endeffekt ist es dir zu klein.



> mit dem "M" wirst du auf Touren ein wenig zufriedener sein, aber im Downhill, oder bei verspielten Singletrails ist das S bei deiner Größe angebrachter.



M ist in diesen Einsatzbereichen immer noch wendig genug. Der etwas längere Rahmen bietet dir im Downhill auch eher Vorteile.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2009)

Seh ich auch so - M ist bei 88cm Schrittlänge sicher die bessere Wahl. 
Bei so langen Beinen stösst man bei S ja mit dem Knie an den Lenker!



SouthRanger schrieb:


> ... Oder ein anderes 36 KB? (ist ein XT)...



Bei XT fällt die Kette zwischen die Schalthilfe des 36er und das kleine Ritzel, da die Schalthilfe (diese Beule im Kettenblatt) nicht weit genug nach "unten" reicht. Da passt genau die Kette zwischen und verhakelt sich.  ...müsste man mal schauen ob das Saint oder SLX auch so wenig Material hat.


----------



## thto (3. Januar 2009)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> *Größe M!!!*
> 
> S ist bei 177cm viel zu klein.
> 
> ...



fahre bei 175cm auch M mit sehr kurzem vorbau (glaub 40mm)
endurotouren und ganz wenig bikepark ... mir taugts..
wobei canyon damals für nur bikepark mir S empfohlen hatte ...


----------



## stereotom (3. Januar 2009)

Sogar mit 183/86 würde ich mich für das M entscheiden. Die Geometrie ist zu meinem Stereo in 18" so gut wie identisch und ich fahr mit dem richtig lange Touren. Und auf die Handlichkeit würde ich nicht verzichten wollen. Vor Allem in kurz aufeinander folgenden engen Anliegern bin ich Fahrern mit längeren Radständen überlegen und kann Kicker am Ende der Anlieger somit weiter und überhaupt Springen. Auf geraden Downhills hat imho ein längerer Radstand den Vorteil.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Januar 2009)

die Aussage des Canyon Mitarbeiter bezog sich: Nur im Einsatz im Bikepark?

Willst Du "nur" ausschließlich im Bikepark fahren?

Dann nimm es in S.

Ich 180/86, habe auch eines in M, weil ich auch Touren damit fahren will. 

Aber, wenn Du mal eine Tour mit Freunden fahren willst, dann könnte Größe M besser sein. 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## -=riChi=- (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fühle mich mit meinen 180/ 87 Schritt auf einem L mit DH-Vorbau sehr wohl. Fahre auch bisher aber auch eher Touren mit leichten sich steigernden Hüpfansätzen.


----------



## prong (4. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand eine Quelle, bei der ein Evolver ISX-6 222 *verfügbar *ist.

Danke & Gruß, 

prong


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

Mal was grundsätzliches.....

....wie kommen alle drauf, bzw. gehen davon aus das ein kleinerer Rahmen im Bikepark die bessere Wahl wäre???
Was ist Bikepark? Springen und Tricksen, ok, dann vllt. eine Nummer kleiner....

oder eher harte Abfahrten, verblockte Stücke, schnelle ruppige Passagen, Steinfelder mit Kokosnussgroßen Geröll? In diesem Fall ist die Nummer kleiner sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Hier im meinem Umfeld habe ich den Ochsenkopf, der so ruppig ist das man am liebsten mit einem 300mm Monsterbike runterplügen möchte und zum anderen den Silbersattel, der ebenfalls eher Abfahrtsorientiert ist, weniger auf trickserein, dh. sehe ich beim Wort Bikepark eher weniger Slopestyle lastigen vor Augen.

K.a. wie es bei euch ist....

Nur um mein Statemant nochmal zu wiederholen:

Bikepark bedeutet nicht automatisch das man einen kleineren Rahmen wählen sollte, es kommt eher darauf an was man dort anstellen möchte, gehts um springen und tricksen, oder gehts um abfahrten, danach sollte sich die Wahl der Rahmengröße richten.


----------



## hopfer (4. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Quelle, bei der ein Evolver ISX-6 222 *verfügbar *ist.
> 
> Danke & Gruß,
> 
> prong



Ich hole mal deine anzeige auf die neue Seite sonst geht sie unter 

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

Googel ist dein Freund


----------



## Tim777 (4. Januar 2009)

Danke an alle, die eifrig mitdiskutiert haben wegen meiner Frage zur richtigen Größe fürs FR. Habe mir auch mal (wo möglich) Eure Action-Fotos angeschaut. Jetzt schlafe ich noch mal drüber und werde dann versuchen, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden (das wird es wohl immer sein). Aber wie gesagt, danke dass sich so viele engagiert haben beim mitdiskutieren. So stelle ich mir ein Forum vor. Mir hat es auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen.

LG aus dem winterlichen Taunus (muss mal nachschauen, obs zum Skifahren reicht in den nächsten Tagen auf dem Feldberg), Tim


----------



## prong (4. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Googel ist dein Freund



kleiner schlaumeier. lesen -> denken -> posten.
verfügbar war das stichwort.
> verfügbar <


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.google.de/products?q=Manitou+Evolver+&btnG=Produkte+suchen&hl=de


----------



## prong (4. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/products?q=Manitou+Evolver+&btnG=Produkte+suchen&hl=de



Immernoch: VERFÜGBAR (LIEFERBAR) in 222


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.fahrrad-versand.eu/manitou-evolver-isx6-2008-p-14165.html
http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/manitou-evolver-isx6-2008-p-14165.html
http://www.trekkingrad-shop.de/manitou-evolver-isx6-2008-p-14165.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/manitou-evolver-isx-6/14165.html?c=18
http://www.quelle.de/cgi/kooperation.cgi?action=product&shop_id=274488&ae_id=200004486831&akk_id=200004356433&sku=G008008022552&stat=MTL221863&afServiceID=a002&afPartnerID=472580-3335&affmt=2&affmn=73
http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=A5f99fc2f531f853993f3c03f7b9ed3f5&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=&productID=9fd356eea40afd811304af8202923fdd
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p39302_Daempfer-Federbein-Manitou-Evolver-ISX-6.html


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

Und noch einer
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/159682/cat/19


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

Und jetzt such dir einen aus


----------



## prong (4. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und jetzt such dir einen aus



Nochmals: V-E-R-F-Ü-G-B-A-R. Es geht um erhältlich, lieferbar, auf Lager, kaufbar.....

Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, dass ich hier posten würde, wenn ich die von Dir gelisteten Adressen noch nicht durch hätte. 

Also: Hast Du vor in letzter Zeit erfolgreich einen Evolver ISX-6 222 erworben? Wenn ja, dann sei so nett und sag mir bitte die Quelle.

Danke & Gruß,

prong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

Nö hab ich nicht.
Aber wenn da steht das er inerhalb von 3-7 Tagen lieferbar ist, is er doch verfügbar oder?
Also was stelst du dich so an? Bestell ihn halt da wo er am günstigsten ist und gut ist, der wird scho kommen wenn der gelistet ist.


----------



## mattt (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin etwas am schwanken zwischen Torque ES/FR. Als Allrounder lässt mich neben dem Gewicht die absenkbare Talas jedoch zum ES tendieren, allerdings finde ich die hintere Steckachse am FR und den "sorglosen" Evolver Dämpfer dann wieder... tja.. 

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungswerte zum 2009er RS Monarch im Torque ES? Der Dämpfer soll ja im Vergl. zum Vorjahr laut Canyon progressiver geworden sein. Und ganz allgemein: wie hohe Drops traut ihr dem ES zu mit einem mittelmässig sauber landenden Rider mit 85kg? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Beste Grüsse
Mathias


----------



## fitze (5. Januar 2009)

mattt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin etwas am schwanken zwischen Torque ES/FR. Als Allrounder lässt mich neben dem Gewicht die absenkbare Talas jedoch zum ES tendieren, allerdings finde ich die hintere Steckachse am FR und den "sorglosen" Evolver Dämpfer dann wieder... tja..
> 
> ...



Da könnte man jetzt auch wieder so eine Grundsatzfrage stellen wie oben zum Thema Bikepark<->Radgröße... (Ich sehe das übrigens genauso. Kompakter Rahmen ist schon OK, aber ich wollte meinen auch im Bikepark nicht kleiner haben)

Was ist für dich ein Drop? Sprung von ner Mauer auf nen geraden, harten Untergrund? Oder von nem NS o.Ä. in eine Schräge Landung? Bei zweiterem wird das Torque sicher nicht der limitierende Faktor sein. Alles was man in den Bikeparks findet sollte kein Problem darstellen...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Januar 2009)

> decolocsta schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal was grundsätzliches.....
> ...



Hi,
da stimme ich dir zu 
es ist doch in der Tat schwierig, jemanden Hilfe zu leisten, wenn derselbige noch nicht einmal in der Lage ist zu Beurteilen wie sein Fahrstil ist, bzw in welche richtung denn er möchte. Ich möchte niemanden zu nahe treten, aber es ist mir in der letzten Zeit immer öfters aufgefallen.

Mein Tipp ging daher ins Technisch verspielte, da bei uns der Singletrail-Anteil sehr hoch ist. 

Man sollte sich Grundsätzlich Gedanken gemacht haben, was will ich? Wo will ich in 1-2 Jahren Fahrtechnisch stehen? Will ich ein FR-Bike und eher Technisch spielen, oder eine Pistensau mit derben Sprüngen etc.

Das Forum verkümmert daher in ein Sprachrohr: "Hey ich will ein Bike, was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen" 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Akira (6. Januar 2009)

Ok dann frage ich auch mal.

Bis Juli08 bin ich ein DaBomb Sputnik Rahmen gefahren. Ich wohne in Magdeburg und bin deshalb viel in der Stadt unterwegs. Dabei möchte ich jedoch ab und zu mal Treppen oder Absätze runterspringen. Dabei kommt es auch vor 1m Höhe zu überwinden und dabei im Flat zu landen (treppenstufen).

Nachdem mir nun meine Gabel (RockShox Psylo sl) und mein Vorderrad samt Bremse(Magura HS33) gklaut wurde, möchte ich mir nun ein neues Bike zulegen. Ich habe vor dieses Jahr endlich auch mal Urlaub mit dem Rad in den Bergen zu machen und dabei schöne Abfahrten zu bewältigen. Aber auch auf meinen Spass in Magdeburg möchte ich nicht verzichten.

Meine Wahl. Torque FR 7.0 (mehr Geld kann und will ich nicht ausgeben)

Nun meine Frage^^: Ist das Bike jetzt eventuell schon zu überdimensioniert für meine Zwecke?
PS: 183 groß ca 68kg schwer Schrittlänge 85  ---> würde Größe M wählen


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn du gelegentlich damit mal nach Thale oder in den Harz willst, wirst du es nicht bereuen. 
Bei der Grösse k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (6. Januar 2009)

mal allg.
Wie sieht es bei Canyon mit garantiemäßigen Inspektionen aus? Da muss ich das Bike doch bestimmt wieder hinschicken. Wie lange dauert dann sowas?


----------



## Astaroth (6. Januar 2009)

Akira schrieb:


> mal allg.
> Wie sieht es bei Canyon mit garantiemäßigen Inspektionen aus? Da muss ich das Bike doch bestimmt wieder hinschicken. Wie lange dauert dann sowas?



bis das Bike fertig ist
hab mein Torque seit dem ich es hab noch nie zu Canyon zurück gesandt um eine Inspektion machen zu lassen. Das einzige was ich von meinem Bike mal eingesandt hab war die Totem Coil und die war undicht. All die anderen Sachen kannst du mit Sicherheit selbst überprüfen und  selbst reparieren wenn´s nötig ist (gehe ich zumindest davon aus).


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Fox hat sehr eigene Ansichten was Garantieerhalt angeht; wenns nach denen geht muss man nach 12 Monten eine kostenpflichtige Inspektion machen um die Garantieleistungen zu erhalten.

Kannst das Geld natuerlich auch sparen.Nach 2 Jahren sind Reperaturen ja eh kostenpflichtig. Aber bei dem DHX mach ich mir keine Sorgen, der hält schon auch ohne Inspektion allerhand aus.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2009)

Akira schrieb:


> mal allg.
> Wie sieht es bei Canyon mit garantiemäßigen Inspektionen aus? Da muss ich das Bike doch bestimmt wieder hinschicken. Wie lange dauert dann sowas?



Darüber hab ich gestern mit einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter gesprochen: grundsätzlich verändert sich dein Garantieanspruch nicht, wenn du keine Inspektionen machen lässt. Das bezieht sich aber nur auf den Rahmen. Was die Gabel / den Dämpfer angeht sind die Bedingungen der Hersteller zu beachten (s. o.) Den Service kann aber auch eine autorisierter Hänlder in deiner Nähe durchführen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2009)

hat schon einer von euch sein frx ltd bekommen? War ja ne Zeitlang für KW01 lieferbar.


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hat schon einer von euch sein frx ltd bekommen? War ja ne Zeitlang für KW01 lieferbar.



Also, wir haben am Starttag der neuen Homepage bestellt und in der 2ten Mail stand als Lieferdatum der 26.01. drin.

Jetzt haetten wir auch noch keinen Platz im Wohnzimmer - da steht noch der Weihnachtsbaum. Und das das Bike bei *dem* Wetter nicht in die kalte Garage muss ist doch klar, oder? 

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2009)

Muuuuuuuahahah!!! der war gut.

Mein Liefertermin ist auch der 26.! Bin ma gespannt, ob DHL das dann alles an dem Tag auf die Reihe bringt.


----------



## fatjoetheboy (6. Januar 2009)

hi, ich habe da eine frage wegen dem steuersatz von meinem torque Baujahr 2007 ,des ist ja ein integrierter . Ich hab mir eine totem bestellt und frage mich ob die unter den rahmen passsst ,aber falls nicht könnte ich doch den integrierten steuersatz durch ein normales auswechseln um einen halben centimeter zu gewinnen damit die totem dan passt :frage hab ich recht und ob des möglich ist falls?


----------



## Free_Willy (6. Januar 2009)

Hi @ all

laut Canyon, werde ich ab der KW6 stolzer Besitzer eines Torque FRX 9.0 sein  und wehe es wird später :kotz:

ich hätte da mal ne Fräge an euch FRX-Biker: 
Hat einer von euch schon mal das vordere Kettenrad, dass beim 2009er 36 Zähne hat durch ein kleineres ersetzt ? Oder meint ihr das funzt gar nicht ?

Gracias schon mal im voraus


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2009)

warum zum teufel ein kleineres?

warum zum teufel sollte es ein problem sein auf ein kleineres zu wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Willy (6. Januar 2009)

warum zum teufel, warum zum teufel ?

weil man dann eben leichter zu den geilen Trails kommt zum teufel


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2009)

jooo werde wohl ähnliche Probleme bekommen. Gut wär ne hammerschmidt. aber 650 Takken?


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2009)

Free_Willy schrieb:


> warum zum teufel, warum zum teufel ?
> 
> weil man dann eben leichter zu den geilen Trails kommt zum teufel



wenns dir um Uphilleigenschaften geht, warum zum Teufel dann kein Torque FR?


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Jo, baut Euch nen Lift, den Rest macht das FRX.

Ich mein, geht alles, aber man muss schon hartgesotten sein....

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2009)

rauffahren is ausgeschlossen... aber hinkommen is der punkt. immerhin 5km.

obwohl. ich hab da schon leute mit ganz anderen karren rauftreten sehen.


----------



## fitze (6. Januar 2009)

Free_Willy schrieb:


> warum zum teufel, warum zum teufel ?
> 
> weil man dann eben leichter zu den geilen Trails kommt zum teufel



Und wie zu Teufel soll man die tollen Trails mit nem kleinen Kettenblatt schnell runter kommen? Da tritt man sich ja tot


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2009)

36 ist da perfekt für so ein Rad, braucht man ein 32er Blatt oder so, dann reicht auch ein Torque FR 

ein FRX hat nicht viel jenseits des Bikeparks verloren....ausser man steht halt eben auf die Brachialoptik und den Federweg.


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Hört Hört!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

...wir werden sehen. Und ich glaube niemand hat vor, mit nem FRX Touren zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Willy (7. Januar 2009)

ok,ok jungs

ich bedanke mich jetzt mal für euere statements ....ich werde es einfach mal mit nem 32er antesten.........auch wenn ich nen berg wie ja fitze schreibt nur noch sehr, sehr verzögert runter kommen werde  

ich mach meldung ob es gefunzt hat


----------



## decolocsta (7. Januar 2009)

ne, mach keine Meldung, interessiert niemanden.


----------



## Free_Willy (7. Januar 2009)

.....scheiss Pupertät was.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

jaja die Jugend.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

*doppelpost*


----------



## maddin80 (8. Januar 2009)

Moin!
Ich habe am meinem FR8.0 24/34 und komme die "Berge" hier recht gut hoch!
Bin der Meinung, 34 reichen vollkommen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (8. Januar 2009)

Bekomme nächste Woche hoffentlich mein FR 8.0!!!

Kann mir denn jemand sagen welche Angaben bzgl. der Schaltung stimmen, die im Katalog oder auf der Homepage?

	    Katalog vs. 		    Internet
Schaltwerk:  Shimano Deore XT Shadow   oder Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer	:    Shimano Deore XT	    oder Shimano SLX E-Type
Schaltgriff:  SRAM X.9    		    oder Shimano Deore XT RapidFire

Danke schon mal im Voraus für euer Hilfe!


----------



## Groudon (8. Januar 2009)

Das Schaltwerk wird ein Shimano Deore XT Shadow sein, da die normalen XT Schaltwerke nur für Touren-Räder genommen werden. 

Die Schalthebel werden Shimano Deore XT RapidFire sein, da sich die X.9-Hebel nicht mit Shimano-Schaltwerken verstehen (wie auch X.7 und X.0 Hebel).

Bei dem Umwerfer habsch leida kA.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Januar 2009)

es gibt auch x.9 schalthebel die mit shimano können. aber die werden wohl leider nicht dran sein


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2009)

seit wann gibt es die?


----------



## T.V. (8. Januar 2009)

Gibt es nicht. Die Sram Schalter mit Zahlen in der Bezeichnung sind nur mit Sram Schaltwerken kompatibel. Die Sram Schalter für Shimano heißen Attack.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Januar 2009)

die x.9 gibt's wohl nicht. aber es gibt z.b. sram-attack-trigger für shimano

klick

edit: wer lesen kann...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2009)

die wirst du auch später nicht finden, weils die nicht gibt.....


...ich hasse es wenn Leute keinen Peil haben und ihr Halbwissen verbreiten, und andere sich davon vllt. auch noch beeinflussen lassen.

Merken!!! Nur zur Tastatur greifen wenn man sich wirklich sicher ist was man schreibt, bzw. die Infos auch wirklich stimmen.!


----------



## Hans der Bär (8. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ...wir werden sehen. Und ich glaube niemand hat vor, mit nem FRX Touren zu fahren.



a) Lügner.  
    Tour ist relativ. Mal 20-30km fahren ist kein Problem.
    Bergauf?  Ich steh auf Schmerzen. 

b) Kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> die wirst du auch später nicht finden, weils die nicht gibt.....
> 
> 
> ...ich hasse es wenn Leute keinen Peil haben und ihr Halbwissen verbreiten, und andere sich davon vllt. auch noch beeinflussen lassen.
> ...



junge deine anmachen hier, gehen mir langsam ziemlich auf den senkel! ich erinnere dich nur an deine ergüsse bezüglich deines torque rahmens (es oder fr oder nix von beidem...) da lagst du auch nicht immer richtig.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2009)

ja, hab mich dafür ja auch entschuldigt.....Junge, junge, hab damit klar gemacht, hallo, das war eine Fehlinformation, Junge, ok Junge?
Wenns dir auf den Senkel geht, kannst mich gern auf Ignore schmeissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Januar 2009)

der ton macht die musik... mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## maddin80 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Mein Fr 8.0 2008 hat:
-XT Shadow Schaltwerk
-XT Rapidfire Hebel
-XT Umwerfer

zu nem 2009er kann ich nichts sagen!


----------



## fox hunter (8. Januar 2009)

hi, klinkemich mal grad dazwischen. hat das torque eigentlich en voll oder nur en semi integrierten steuersatz?würde meinen gerne tauschen und ne acros big ball rein machen. frage ist geht das überhaupt, weil wenn der voll integriert ist gehts ja nocht weil die schalen ja im rahmen eingearbeitet sind. 
danke für eure tipps.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Januar 2009)

mal eine kurze frage:
wie verhält sich der hinterbau des torques mit luft- bzw. stahl-öldämpfern. degressiv, progressiv oder doch linear?

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen rad und schwanke zwischen torque fr (7 oder 9) und votec v.sx. über den torque-hinterbau habe ich gehört, dass er sich nur schwer optimal einstellen lässt. entweder hat man bei sprüngen mit durchschlägen zu kämpfen oder ist auf trails hölzern unterwegs. den goldenen mittelweg gäbe es nicht.

vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere torquefahrer (objektiv) dazu äußern.


----------



## T.V. (9. Januar 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hi, klinkemich mal grad dazwischen. hat das torque eigentlich en voll oder nur en semi integrierten steuersatz?würde meinen gerne tauschen und ne acros big ball rein machen. frage ist geht das überhaupt, weil wenn der voll integriert ist gehts ja nocht weil die schalen ja im rahmen eingearbeitet sind.
> danke für eure tipps.



Moin,

laut Beschreibung ist es ein "internal" Headset. D.h. konventionelle Technik mit Lagerschale, nur das eben diese Schale im Rahmen verschwindet um die Einbauhöhe zu verringern. 

Bei einem Lager direkt im Rahmen müßte es "intergrated" Headset heißen. So zumindest die Übersetzungen. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand von Canyon bestätigen (oder jemand der bei seinem Torque nachgeschaut hat).


----------



## fox hunter (9. Januar 2009)

habe bei canyon per mail nachgefragt aber bis jetzt noch keine antwort. ich werds wohl mal probieren. danke schonmal.


----------



## T.V. (9. Januar 2009)

Du kannst ja kurz hier reinschreiben, was die Antwort von Canyon war.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Das große Geheimniss wird gelüftet:

Es ist ein integrierter Steuersatz, kein teil- oder semiintegrierter!


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen ob ich an mein Torque Fr 8.0 mit adapter für ISCG problemlos eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel verbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir einer sagen ob ich an mein Torque Fr 8.0 mit adapter für ISCG problemlos eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel verbauen kann?



Nein, geht mit Adapter am Torque Fr 8.0 nicht.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben warum das nicht geht. Ist das Stützdrehmoment zugroß das der Adapter übertragen müßte, oder geht es aus Platzgründen nicht?


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

imho weil schonmal kein Zuggegenhalter am Start ist.....

edit:

ok, das wäre wohl nicht das Problem:


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

meinst du für den Schaltzug?


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

ahh ok danke das bild erklährt es.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

ist das das einzigste prob, denn da könnte man sich schon was einfallen lassen. Dachte erher das es zu problemen bei der Drehmomenteinleitung in den Rahmen kommt da der adapter ja nur mit der Schraube gehalten wird an dem sonst der e-type Umwerfer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben warum das nicht geht. Ist das Stützdrehmoment zugroß das der Adapter übertragen müßte, oder geht es aus Platzgründen nicht?



Ich weiss nicht genau, was du mit Adapter meinst... Wenn du so einen Adapter zum klemmen unters Tretlager meinst, dann kann mans vergessen, falls du schon ne ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen dran hast, dann gehts...


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

es gibt da einen Original ISCG adapter von CANYON damit ist auch beim 08er FRX die Kefü befestigt. dieser ist meines wissens nach unter dem trttlager und wird zusätzlich durch die e-type befestigung gesichert.
danke für deine schnellen Antworten
Gruß Michael


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> es gibt da einen Original ISCG adapter von CANYON damit ist auch beim 08er FRX die Kefü befestigt. dieser ist meines wissens nach unter dem trttlager und wird zusätzlich durch die e-type befestigung gesichert.
> danke für deine schnellen Antworten
> Gruß Michael



Das Probem ist noch nichtmal das Drehmoment selbst, welches auf die ISCG Tabs abgeleitet wird, das könnte man umgehen indem man den Adapter an der E-Type Befestigung gegen das verdrehen sichern könnte...

Es ist einfach so, dass so ein ISCG Adapter nicht den ISCG Standard erfüllt. Der Adapter bzw. dessen Tabs stehen über das BB Gehäuse über während beim ISCG Standard die Tabs leicht nach innen versetzt sind.









Hier kann man den "feinen" Unterschied sehen... Es wird mit Adapter wohl einfach Platzprobleme geben...


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

ok, danke das ist verständlich dann wird es wohl doch nichts mit Hammerschmidt an meinem 08er Torque 8.0

Gruß Michael


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich bin neu hier (1. post, und gleich im canyon-forum  ).
Komme aus dem CC-/Touren-Bereich, aber das langt mir mittlerweile nicht mehr. Hab mich deshalb nach nem uphillfähigen Enduro umgeschaut und bin beim Torque hängengeblieben. Was soll ich sagen, es hats mir einfach angetan  
Hab mich jetzt über mehrere Tage hier im Forum in die Materie (canyon, Torque, Enduro + Freeride) eingelesen, hab aber noch ein paar Fragen.

Bin grad noch unschlüssig, ob ich das ES 9.0 oder das FR 9.0 bestellen soll.
Einsatzbereich wären Touren bis 40km, ab und zu 1500hm am Stück und dann natürlich stark verblocktes Gelände technisch anspruchsvoll abzusteigen, aber auch mit mehr oder weniger Speed mal runterzuheizen.
Desweiteren sollten drops bis nem Meter kein Prob sein. 
Ans Springen wollt ich mich auch mal wagen. Hält das ES 2-3-Meter-Sprünge aus? (Im Bikepark war ich allerdings noch nie und ich habs bis jetzt ehrlichgesagt auch net vor dieses Jahr mal zu gehen.)
Wenn nein würd ich stabilitätsbedingt doch lieber zum FR greifen, das Mehrgewicht würde nur ne untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Viel mehr bedenken macht mir da die VAN im FR. Is die Tourengeeignet für zB längere uphill-Passagen am Gardasee? Sollte ich dann zwecks TALAS doch besser aufs ES zurückgreifen?

Ich freu mich schonmal auf eure Kompetenten Antworten.

Gruß

PS: Hat schonmal einer das raw-finish vom FR 9.0 in echt gesehen? Doch lieber anodized nehmen? 

Dankeee


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Januar 2009)

ja, ich hab das raw schon gesehen. sieht aus wie unlackiertes alu und ist es glaub ich auch so weit ich das erkennen/erfühlen konnte.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

@Metallfranke
ich fahre seid knapp einem Jahr eine 08er Torque 8.0 mit RS Lyrik Gabel. Und muß sagen das die uphill eigentschaften wirklich klasse sind, ich nutze die Gabelabsenkung nur sehr selten da das Bike auch mit vollen 160mm wirklich gut klettert. Wegen den Sprüngen muß ich dir sagen das das sowohl mit dem ES und est recht mit dem FR kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Langley (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo !

Sobald das Wort Touren fällt muss man auch das Gewicht betrachten. Da spricht alles für das ES. Ganz ehrlich würde da aber auch die AM Reihe reichen, am coolsten das mit der HS Kurbel.

Zur 3 Meter Frage: Ich denke, das hat zu 2/3 mit dem Können des Fahrers zu tun.

Ich glaube: Wenn jemand im Bikepark richtig loslegen will, braucht er ein FRX.

Die FR/ES Reihen sind dafür da, das man da hoch fahren kann wo man nachher wieder runter will.

Aber da es nun ein Torque werden soll denke ich mal das bei Dir das ES sinnvoller ist.

(Bikepark Hintergrund: Ich kenne und liebe nur Whistler, und da brauchts absolutes Hardcore Material).

Gruss

Langley


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> ... Viel mehr bedenken macht mir da die VAN im FR. Is die Tourengeeignet für zB längere uphill-Passagen am Gardasee? Sollte ich dann zwecks TALAS doch besser aufs ES zurückgreifen?...



Mit abgesenkter Gabel ist es schon bequemer lange steile Bergaufpassagen zu fahren - zB zum Altissimo hoch. Die letzten Kurven musste ich eh schieben, da sich die 17kg langsam bemerkbar machten - wäre also wohl genauso mit nicht absenkbarer Gabel gegangen. 
Es bäumt sich jedenfalls nicht so schnell auf, auch nicht mit nicht abgesenkter Gabel. Aber für so lange Touren tät ich die Absenkung vorziehen (FR2008 mit Lyric U-Turn).

PS Kumpel von mit hat die 36van im Prophet und fährt eigentlich alles was ich auch fahre bergauf, auch wo ich die Gabel absenke. Aber es kostet ihn schon mehr Körner als mich...


----------



## maddin80 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!
In unseren Breit könnte man noch ein FR nehmen, wenn es dann aber mal richtung Aplen gehen sollte, würde ich zum ES raten aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts.

Habe auch noch eine Frage, fahre das 2008 FR mit Lyrik, kann mir wer sagen, wo die Gabel so ans Limit kommt (Sprunghöhe).

Danke!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

Hmm danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Nochmal zur Problematik ES <-> FR: ich hab halt irgendwie Angst dass sich mein Spektrum immer mehr in den Bereich Freeride verschiebt. 3000Euro sind ne Menge Holz, ich kann mir jetzt kein Bike kaufen nur um in 2 Jahren festzustellen dass das Material (Rahmen) an seine Grenzen kommt  am FR lässt sich ja durch andere Reifen/LRS, anderen Lenker usw auch noch Gewicht einsparen, den ES Rahmen kann man aber nicht nachträglich stabiler machen.
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein würde mir der FR Rahmen mit der ES Ausstattung am besten taugen.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine wirren Gedankengänge ^^

Noch ne Frage zum Hinterbau: der hat ja neuerdings x-12 beim FR. Spürt man da tatsächlich nen Unterschied zur Steckachse bzw wäre dieser Unterschied ein Kaufgrund fürs FR?


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

Zur X12 achse kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da ich noch die 12er Maxle 360 drin habe, die ist zusammen mit dem FR Hinterbau Bocksteiff.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

@maddin80
Das mit den Sprunghöhen und -weiten ist immer so ne sache die extrem von deiner Fahrtechnik und der Landung abhängt. Ich traue z.B. Torque (fahre auch das 2008 mit Lyrik) deutlich mehr zu als meine "Fahrkünste" es zulassen, und dabei bin ich damit schon deutlich über 8m weit gesprungen und habe auch schon Drops von an die 3m gemacht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## simdiem (9. Januar 2009)

@ Metalfranke

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Den Fr Rahmen mit dem Evolver aber der 36er Talas wäre für mich auch die erste Wahl. 
Ich habe an meinem Nerve  an der 32 TAlas die qr 15 Steckachse, und ich muss dir sagen, dass ich von dem system vollkommen überzeugt bin. einmal die Steckachse eingestellt (wird meist ab Werk schon gemacht) musst du sie nur noch 5 -6 Umdrehungen reindrehen und den Hebel umklappen. Fertig. Jedesmal die gleiche Spannkraft und das Rad sitzt da, wo es sitzen soll.
Dass eine Steckachse aufgrund ihres größeren Durchmessers und der einseitigen Verschraubung, ein Größeres Biegemoment aufnehmen kann ist logisch. Ob man das beim Fahren merkt, weiss ich nicht. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall die Zukunft.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das FR nehmen, und einige Verschleissteile, bzw Teile die deine optimale Sitzposition bestimmen durch leichtere ersetzen. Fertig ist ein super robustes Bike, andem du dir wegen des Rahmens keine Sorgen mehr machen müsstest!

Gruß Simon


----------



## maddin80 (9. Januar 2009)

@Michael
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Will dieses Jahr zum 1. mal in den Bikepark mit dem Bike, war mir halt was unsicher wegen der Gabel.
Werde es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen und testen!

Weiß zufällig noch jemand ob man beim 2008 FR 8.0 auch ne doppelbrücken Gabel montieren kann?

Gruß!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2009)

@metalfranke: Gewicht? Grösse? 
Bei Rahmen S oder M kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass du ein ES so schnell an die Grenzen bringst. 
Wenn du ein FR gegen Steine und Bäume werfen willst, hats auch schnell ne Beule. 
Die Maxle (X-12 wär mir aber neu...) hinten bringt sicher etwas, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass das alte FR OHNE Maxle auch sehr steif ist.  

Wie gesagt es macht einen Unterschied ob du einen oder zwei Zentner wiegst.

PS Ich habe mich letztes Jahr in Hahnenklee mal ein paar kleine Drops getraut und hatte das Gefühl dass die noch viel zu lasch waren für das Bike ...


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

Das Torque, egal ob Es Fr wie auch immer, ist keine Bergziege und es gibt in der Klasse bessere Bikes zum Bergauffahren....

...stichwort Sitzwinkel, 

hier braucht man sich keine Objektive Meinung erwarten, das Torque ist heilig und kann alles 

Es ist ein geiles Fahrrad! Für mich ein Traum, mit supertollen Details, Qualitativ ganz weit vorn, es ist sehr handlich, liegt extrem gut auf der Piste und das Fahrwerk schluckt, aber eins kann das Torque nicht herausragend gut, das ist klettern.


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich wieg ca 75kg bei 177,5 cm, werds mir also in Mbestellen.
Ich hab lange über das AM nachgedacht, aber wie schon gesagt: ich hab angefangen mit CC und bin immer mehr in die "ruppigere Richtung" abgedriftet...ich denk ein AM wär zwar bequemer und zumindest die kommende Saison noch ausreichend, aber auf Dauer nicht das richtige Gerät für mich.
Ich hab schon mit meinem Cube den Fehler gemacht mir einzureden, dass ich sowieso nie ein Fully will, mir HT ausreicht, ich niemals springen will usw blablub. (Das Ht hat mir zwar bei meiner Fahrtechnik geholfen, is jetzt aber an seiner Belastungsgrenze)
Will jetzt einfach auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Gruß  und danke, dass ihr euch alle meinetwegen gedanken macht (bzw schon gemacht habt)



decolocsta schrieb:


> hier braucht man sich keine Objektive Meinung erwarten, das Torque ist heilig und kann alles



omg was soll ich jetzt davon halten ^^
Woanderst gehts auch nicht objektiver zu...ich sag nur " canyon is *******, weil der erik zabel jetz bei denen is "


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Januar 2009)

@maddin80
das 2008 FR hat offiziell von CANYON keine Freigabe für eine doppelbrücke nur das FRX. Technisch möglich ist es jedoch eine Doppelbrückengabel zu montieren, fraglich ist nur ob es sinn macht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (9. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hier braucht man sich keine Objektive Meinung erwarten, das Torque ist heilig und kann alles




Amen!

@Michael: Danke!


----------



## hopfer (9. Januar 2009)

Das Fr hat 2009 eine Maxel Steckachse!
(2008 Maxel Steckachse)
(2007 Schnellspanner)

LG Peter


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das Fr hat 2009 eine Maxel Steckachse!
> (2008 Maxel Steckachse)
> (2007 Schnellspanner)
> 
> LG Peter



jo sorry habs verwechselt....
werd wohl das FR nehmen, das kann ich gewichtsmäßig immer noch tunen und der rahmen hat denk ich etwas mehr reserven als der vom ES.

gruß


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid, ich les hier immer, mehr Reserven als ES, ES dies, ES das, ich mutmaße 90% der Leute hier bringen das ES nichtmal im Ansatz an die Grenzen, jedoch wenn man hier liest bekommt man den Eindruck man kann das ES gerademal zum lockeren CC fahren nutzen.....

...k.a. ob es nur mir so geht, aber als Noob hätte ich total das bedenken das ES zu kaufen wenn ich nach den Infos hier gehen würde, hätte permanent Angst das mir die Kiste unter Arsch explodiert.

Also ich sag mal so, der ES Rahmen sollte mehr als genug Reserven haben, punkt


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Hey Hey, der Metalfranke will aber Reserven, falls es halt doch mal unverhofft zu einem 13m Drop kommt oder dazu ein übel dickes Roadgap zu überwinden! Er will ja auch mal in den Bikepark und da brauchts Reserven... Wie kommt Canyon überhaupt drauf ein ES zu bauen, mit wenig Reserven?

Gestern noch Tour und CC fahrer, morgen BigMountain Hucker, die Zeit vergeht schneller als man denkt!


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

oh meine fresse und jetzt überlegt mal wo man diesen eindruck am ehsten bekommt.....ja genau richtig: in diesem forum! ^^

bikepark hier, bikepark da...ohne 888 und konsorten kannst sowieso vergessen... blablub. jeder sagt was anderes

tschuldigung dass ich nachgefragt hab und auf nummer sicher gehn will, müsst mir deswegen net so dumm kommen. 
und mit reserven mein ich net unbedingt von der stabilität her...die steckachse vom FR is wohl auch für die zukunft interessanter als der schnöde schnellspanner vom ES

aber ich bedanke mich, dass ihr meine Kaufentscheidung doch nochmal in ein anderes licht gerückt habt. werd die sache nochmal überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> oh meine fresse und jetzt überlegt mal wo man diesen eindruck am ehsten bekommt.....ja genau richtig: in diesem forum! ^^
> 
> bikepark hier, bikepark da...ohne 888 und konsorten kannst sowieso vergessen... blablub. jeder sagt was anderes
> 
> ...



Fühl dich mal bitte nicht so auf den Schlips getreten! Das alles enthält eine gute Portion Ironie und diese sollte auch arg übertrieben sein, zudem der Unterhaltung dienen!

Klar ist es so, dass man hier im Forum suggeriert bekommt, dass nichts unter 200mm Federweg im Wald fahrbar ist, doch mache ich es trotzdem regelmäßig!

Dir wird das ES nicht unter dem Hintern wegbrechen, jedoch wirst du es nicht bereuen, da es sicherlich tourentauglicher ist als das FR, auch wenn da die Unterschiede nur marginal sind und zugleich haltbar und und mit genügend Reserven!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2009)

Nu lass ihn doch, der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. 
...


----------



## LimaBravo (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich lese da gerne mit und mach mir so meine Gedanken. Will mir ein neues Spielzeug holen nur welches ? 
AM, ES, oder gar ein FR
Wenn ich da so über Federweg und Festigkeit lese und ich dann über meine Bike Realität nachdenke frage ich mich halt, ob ich so ein Bike ES; FR überhaupt fordern kann. 
Gewicht: Habe keinen Bikepark in vertretbarer Nähe, also muß ich in erster Linie selber raufstrampeln
Federweg: will ich wirklich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit steile anspruchsvolle Trails, Sprünge,... fahren, die Verletzungsgefahr scheint mir nicht unerheblich, bzw. nehm ich dann eine entsprechende Schutzausrüstung?
aus diesen Vernunftgründen wird es ein AM werden, da hab ich ein klein bischen Freeride und hab keine großen Nachteile beim hochkommen und runter komme ich mit dem AM auch überall, aber trotzdem reizt mich ein ES
so muß jeder sein Glück finden und schlauer ist man erst danach.


----------



## thto (9. Januar 2009)

kauf dir das torque ES


----------



## stereotom (9. Januar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> jo sorry habs verwechselt....
> werd wohl das FR nehmen, das kann ich gewichtsmäßig immer noch tunen und der rahmen hat denk ich etwas mehr reserven als der vom ES.
> gruß



Wollte dazu auch noch was sagen:

Stell dir vor du möchtest eine Tour mit ca 1000hm machen mit tollen Trails zum runterfahren. Jetzt hast du dein Race und ein FR dastehen. Welches rad willst du nehmen? Wenn du ein Race und ein ES hast, welches wirst du dann nehmen? Wäre doch viel besser wenn du dann das ES hättest.

Wenns in Bikepark geht oder richtig ruppig werden soll wäre das FR natürlich besser, aber wie oft wird das der Fall sein? Und das ES macht auch alles mit. Hat halt keine Steckachse aber der Hinterreifen macht auch ohne seine Arbeit gut.

Ich glaube dass du dich mit dem FR immer die Frage stellst: Soll ich nun die Reserven mitschleifen für die zwei Sprünge auf meiner Tour oder nem ich doch lieber das schnelle Race? Mit dem ES wirds diese Frage nicht geben denn das nimmst du dann immer weils einfach in jeder Hinsicht Spaß macht...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2009)

Jepp dem kann ich zustimmen. Das Torque ES is absolut tourentauglich und auch bergauf richtig gut. Leider hab ich mich damals für ein Nerve entschieden, das Torque ES wär besser gewesen. Habs schon probiert, fährt sich klasse.

Umtauschen wollt Canyon aber nach 1 Jahr nicht.


----------



## stereotom (9. Januar 2009)

Somit ist wiederum eine Daseinsberechtigung für ein FR gegeben, wie bei mir mit dem Stereo. Und der Einsatzbereich wäre dann richtig groß - als wie nur mit dem ES/einem Enduro.


----------



## LimaBravo (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von dem Sun Ringlé Laufradsatz der im ES 7 verbaut ist im Vergleich zum Mavic Crossmax SX.
Hat jemand mit Sun Erfahrung ?


----------



## Langley (9. Januar 2009)

Wir haben Sun Ringle auf unserem Nerve ES 7 2007. . Keine Probleme, und es war schon mit Whistler kucken... ( aber nur bis blau ).

LG

Langley


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Januar 2009)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> mal eine kurze frage:
> wie verhält sich der hinterbau des torques mit luft- bzw. stahl-öldämpfern. degressiv, progressiv oder doch linear?
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen rad und schwanke zwischen torque fr (7 oder 9) und votec v.sx. über den torque-hinterbau habe ich gehört, dass er sich nur schwer optimal einstellen lässt. entweder hat man bei sprüngen mit durchschlägen zu kämpfen oder ist auf trails hölzern unterwegs. den goldenen mittelweg gäbe es nicht.
> ...


ist meine frage so abwegig, dass niemand darauf antworten mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (9. Januar 2009)

bin gerade am überlegen ob ES7 oder ES8 die bessere Wahl ist.
kaum ein Gewichtsunterschied
Bermsen Elixir zu The One
Sun zu Mavic
und 400  
AM8 zu ES7 ----1,4 kg Gewicht ist auch nicht die Welt und bietet vermutlich größeren Spassbereich.

welches soll ich nehmen ?

AM8 - ES7 - ES8


----------



## Fonz! (9. Januar 2009)

mal auch eine frage von mir ...

ist es möglich an einem tork fr 8.0 von 2009 eine truative shiftguide
zu installieren da ja serienaustattung nichts mit kettenführung ist und
ich ungerne ohne ins gelände möchte ... gibt es da mit der montage probs wegen Innenlagermontage wird zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen geklemmt ...


gruss


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Januar 2009)

Hat ISCG Aufnahme, also solte es kein Problem sein


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

@ Nico Laus

wüsste nicht warum sich der Torque Hinterbau schwer einstelle lassen sollte. Geht eig. nicht schwerer oder leichter als bei anderen Rädern. Der Hinterbau relativ progressiv angelenkt, harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Evolver, jedoch wird er sicher auch mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer hervoragend arbeiten, keine Frage.

Was sind für dich hohe Sprünge?

@Fonz

Shiftguide geht imho nicht so einfach, der Etype Umwerfer steht da etwas im Konflikt dazu...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Wollte dazu auch noch was sagen:
> 
> Stell dir vor du möchtest eine Tour mit ca 1000hm machen mit tollen Trails zum runterfahren. Jetzt hast du dein Race und ein FR dastehen. Welches rad willst du nehmen? Wenn du ein Race und ein ES hast, welches wirst du dann nehmen? Wäre doch viel besser wenn du dann das ES hättest.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal eine sehr vernünftige Antwort, dem kann man nichts weiter hinzufügen!



Nico Laus schrieb:


> ist meine frage so abwegig, dass niemand darauf antworten mag?



Der Evolver ISX6 ist wohl mit der beste Dämpfer für den Torque Hinterbau, wenns um Luft geht... Das hab ich sogar mitbekommen, obwohl ich mit Canyon 0,0 zu tun habe...

Stahlfederdämpfer kannste wohl alle fahren, da diese nicht zum durchsacken neigen, wie z.B. ein DHX Air...

Nun liegts an dir, was dir mehr zusagt, jedoch ist der Evolver ISX6 sehr sensibel und wesentlich leichter als ein Stahlfederdämpfer, lediglich in den paar kalten Wintermonaten mag er nicht soo recht, ist aber weniger als ein 1/4 Jahr, in dem man eh nicht so oft rauskommt wie in den wärmeren Jahreszeiten...


----------



## Langley (10. Januar 2009)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> bin gerade am überlegen ob ES7 oder ES8 die bessere Wahl ist.
> kaum ein Gewichtsunterschied
> Bermsen Elixir zu The One
> Sun zu Mavic
> ...



ES 7 ! Hat doch prima Teile zu nem tollen Kurs !

Dazu kommen dann noch gute Pedale,  (evtl. ) andere Griffe, usw. 

Gruss

Langley


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Januar 2009)

EDITH sagt:

Es ist nicht allein der EVOLVER ISX6, der in den kalten Wintermonaten nicht so richtig mag, wie im Sommer...

Allgemein die ganzen Federelemente, ob Gabeln, Dämpfer, Stahlfeder oder Luft, wollen im Winter nicht so recht aus den Pushen kommen... Die einen gehen besser ab, die anderen eher schlechter... Gerade Luftfederelemente mögen die kalten Temperaturen nicht so gern jedoch auch Stahlfederdämpfer bzw. Gabeln können ihre Sensibilität verlieren, wenns mal richtig kalt wird... Wollte das nur nochmal klarstellen, damit mein Post oben nicht falsch verstanden wird, es wirkt sich nicht nur auf den Manitou Evolver ISX6 aus!


----------



## stereotom (10. Januar 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine sehr vernünftige Antwort, dem kann man nichts weiter hinzufügen!
> ....



Wenns hier ein Smiley gäbe, der sich selber auf die Schulter klopft, dann hätte ich den jetzt genommen...


----------



## Fonz! (10. Januar 2009)

was gibt es dann an alternativen zwecks schaltbarer kefü ?
oder ist es nur ein gefrimmel zwecks installieren bei der shiftguide da
es an anderen bikes mit e-type ja auch gehen sollte ... 

danke schon mal für die antwort deco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Januar 2009)

Schaltbare Kefüs für EType wären mal die Heim 3 Guide, wobei die nicht großartig edel ist. Dann kommt eine Zweig bzw. Dreist von G-Junkies, mit spezieller ETYPE Grundplatte und Halter , das edelste wäre natürlich für 150Eruo und mehr eine e13 DRS...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Januar 2009)

Oder selber was basteln


----------



## maddin80 (10. Januar 2009)

Morgen!

Habe auch schon nach einer K.-Führung gesucht und habe eigentlich nur die Dreist von den G-Junkies gefunden. Der Unterschied zur 2G ist, das die 2G keine E-Type Grundplatte zur Auswahl hat.
Wenn Du auf den Umwerfer verzichten kannst, solltest Du jede K-Führung montieren können!

Gruß


----------



## Fonz! (10. Januar 2009)

mmmhhh ...

naja hol mir jetzt mal eine truative shiftguide und teste das ganze mal ob das klappt da ich es schon an anderen freireitern mit umwerfer gesehen habe muss das doch auch beim tork klappen und 150,- euronen will ich nicht ausgeben da ich dann evtl. bis sommer wenn die erfahrungsberichte positive soweit sind auf hammerschmidt umsteigen will dahr erstmal lowbudget ...


gruss


----------



## GerhardO (10. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch hier im C-Forum einen Fred, der genau das Thema Kettenführung behandelt. Soviel ich weiß, sind an der KeFü noch ein paar "Bastelarbeiten" zu tätigen, bevor das Ganze funzt. Hängt wohl mit der Asymetrie des Hinterbaues zusammen.

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht und bin zu faul, um nach dem Fred zu suchen... 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2009)

omg.....du stellst die Frage ob es geht, dir wird gesagt, NEIN, geht nicht, und dann machst es trotzdem, bitte erspar mir in Zukunft die Mühe mir die Finger für dich wundzutippen, wenn du eh von vorne herein beschlossen hast ne Sache zu machen ungeachtet des Feedbacks.


Ja, du hast es bei verdammten Freireitern mit Umwerfern gesehen, aber wir reden hier von einem ETYPE Umwerfer!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Januar 2009)

@Fonz!

les dir das mal durch, da wird dir geholfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251645


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2009)

Es wurde ihm schon geholfen




pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Schaltbare Kefüs für EType wären mal die Heim 3 Guide, wobei die nicht großartig edel ist. Dann kommt eine Zweig bzw. Dreist von G-Junkies, mit spezieller ETYPE Grundplatte und Halter , das edelste wäre natürlich für 150Eruo und mehr eine e13 DRS...


----------



## Fonz! (10. Januar 2009)

ok... ok...

bin ja überzeugt dann eben die e13 mit dieser komischen etype platte 
und danke hab es anfangs nicht wirklich gecheckt warum da ich dachte man kann die kefü evtl. so hindrehen aber keine chance ...

die für iscg oder innenlager montage ? zwecks e13


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2009)

das hindrehen ist nicht das Problem....

sondern der Etype Umwerfer, das steh im Konflikt mit dem Shiftguide.


----------



## Fonz! (10. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das hindrehen ist nicht das Problem....
> 
> sondern der Etype Umwerfer, das steh im Konflikt mit dem Shiftguide.



genau das hab ich anfangs nicht geblickt ...
aber man lernt ja nie aus deshalb danke 

und zwecks montage bei der e13 ISCG 05 oder Tretlagermontage


----------



## wunny1980 (11. Januar 2009)

also bei mir passt die shiftguide. die e-type aufnahme ist beim 08er modell auch am rahmen. man brucht die e-type grundplatte nicht. kefü muss etwas an den hinterbau angepasst werden. ich hab nur ne andere rolle genommen.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2009)

ja, das man es irgendwie hinfremeln kann ist schon klar,

aber imho keine schöne Lösung,

die Etype Platte ist 2,5mm dick, der Shiftguide ebenso,
erstens kommt deine Rechte Kurbel eben diese 2,5mm weiter 
nach rechts, die Kettenlinie ist nicht mehr optimal, desweiteren 
fehlt dir auf der linken seite 2,5mm an der Kurbelklemmung da
die Achse sich verkürzt...

... das es so funktioniert und keine Probleme gibt mag sein,
ist aber trotzdem nicht DIE Lösung, bzw. für jemanden der gerne
innerhalb der Spezifikationen bleiben möchte wie mich, nicht das richtige.


----------



## wunny1980 (11. Januar 2009)

wie du ja schon sagtest sind e-type grundplatte und shiftguide grundplatte gleich dick.2,5mm.  so dick wie auch der spacer des tretlagers ,den man montieren muss wenn keine grundplatte verwendet wird.also ist doch mit der kettenlinie und der achsklemmung alles wie vom hersteller vorgegeben wenn ich nur die shiftguide montiert habe. und es ist auch genau wie vorher mit e-type grundplatte. und so hat es canyon ja ausgeliefert. der umwerfer ist wie gesagt am rahmen befestigt. die e-type grundplatte habe ich natürlich nicht mehr montiert.


----------



## Duempelhuber (12. Januar 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das FRX9.0 LTD? Bin am überlegen mir ein FRX zu holen, aber noch unentschlossen ob das normale FRX9.0 oder die LTD Variante...


----------



## fox hunter (12. Januar 2009)

ich überlege auch mir das frx 9 zu kaufen. finde das einfach nur geil. das ist ein bike, da würde ich nix dran ändern, außer evtl ner zweifach kurbel.. würde eher das 9 und nicht das ltd kaufen. mit dem ltd bist halt direkt festgelegt. und ich find das 9 einfach geiler, schon von der optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Januar 2009)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> wie du ja schon sagtest sind e-type grundplatte und shiftguide grundplatte gleich dick.2,5mm.  so dick wie auch der spacer des tretlagers ,den man montieren muss wenn keine grundplatte verwendet wird.also ist doch mit der kettenlinie und der achsklemmung alles wie vom hersteller vorgegeben wenn ich nur die shiftguide montiert habe. und es ist auch genau wie vorher mit e-type grundplatte. und so hat es canyon ja ausgeliefert. der umwerfer ist wie gesagt am rahmen befestigt. die e-type grundplatte habe ich natürlich nicht mehr montiert.



korrigier mich falls ich falsch liege,

aber der Innenlagerspacer wird ja durch die Grundplatte des Umwerfers ersetzt und diese kann ich ja nicht einfach weglassen, oder hab ich einen massiven denkfehler drin?


@fox hunter

FRX auf 2 Fach umrüsten halt ich für


----------



## Langley (12. Januar 2009)

Wir haben das Ltd. bestellt.

Der Unterschied besteht ja wohl nur in Optik und Gabel.

Fuer mich als (50%, Rest D) Canadierin kam rot-weiss gerade recht, optimal! Wir wollten auch unbedingt eine Doppelbrücke, alles andere ist mir im Sommer in Whistler zu wabbelig. Es haette aber durchaus auch eine RSx Air Doppelbruecke statt der teuren Fox sein dürfen. Der Preis von der Kombi jedoch ist genial, ich finde die Ausstattung mehr als gelungen.

Nach wie vor sehe ich aber kaum einen Sinn im normalen neuner, da doch dann lieber ein Torque FR.

Take care !

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2009)

wie wunny schon sagte haben die torques ab 2008 die e-type umwerferaufnahme im rahmen integriert. somit wird die e-type grundplatte nicht benötigt.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie wunny schon sagte haben die torques ab 2008 die e-type umwerferaufnahme im rahmen integriert. somit wird die e-type grundplatte nicht benötigt.



ok, da wird wohl mein denkfehler liegen ,
bin jetzt von der Konstruktion von meinem 07
ausgegangen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Wir haben das Ltd. bestellt.
> 
> Der Unterschied besteht ja wohl nur in Optik und Gabel.
> ...
> ...



Naja Unterschied, ich lese da noch was von FR2350 statt Deemax und ner HolzfellerOCT Kurbel - v.A. hat es logischerweise einen anderen Lenkwinkel und kostet mal schlappe 600 Eus weniger. Fürs verblockte Freireiten ist ne Totem sicher auch angenehmer, mal schaun was die bei e... kosten wird ...


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Januar 2009)

> wie wunny schon sagte haben die torques ab 2008 die e-type umwerferaufnahme im rahmen integriert. somit wird die e-type grundplatte nicht benötigt.


somit kann eine halteplatte für die kettenführung montiert werden? das sind mal gute nachrichten.


----------



## Langley (12. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss ja nie so genau was Ihr unter freeride versteht, aber was das 9er kann kann ein T FR auch. 

Oder Ihr erklärt mir mal, wieso FRX aber keinesfalls FRX Ltd.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2009)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> somit kann eine halteplatte für die kettenführung montiert werden? das sind mal gute nachrichten.



weiß ich nicht, aber scheint so. sollte das aber nicht auch mittels iscg gehen? da gibt es doch sowieso mehr kefüs für, oder nicht? 
meins soll heute erst fertig sein, aber daraus wird glaub ich nix mehr.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nie so genau was Ihr unter freeride versteht, aber was das 9er kann kann ein T FR auch.
> 
> Oder Ihr erklärt mir mal, wieso FRX aber keinesfalls FRX Ltd.
> 
> ...



a.) 600 Euro
b.) verblockte Trails (langsame Kurven usw) (obwohl der KäptnFR machts auch so vor mit Boxxer)
c.) so komische Tricks mit Lenker verdrehen usw.

Ich brauch sowas eh nicht, bevor ich nicht mein FR ausgereizt hab. Bis dahin bin ich wohl Rentner  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> somit kann eine halteplatte für die kettenführung montiert werden? das sind mal gute nachrichten.



das ist richtig. aber nur beim 08er modell.da sind die e-type befestiegungen auch am rahmen. also !!keine!! e-type grundplatte nötig.
beim 09er sind die halterungen ja an der schwinge angebracht, also kann man an allen 09ern auch ne iscg kefü montieren und braucht keine e-type grundplatte. muss halt nur immer an den hinterbau angepasst werden.

wie man auf dem bild erkennen kann wird der umwerfer nur am rahmen befestigt




und so schauts ja jetzt beim 09er aus
http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/116_img_big.jpg

und nochmal den 08er rahmen. 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KTnD7EV-SaQ/R-6aERaBB4I/AAAAAAAAAe0/nG9qsfTNst8/s1600-h/Torque+FR.jpg


----------



## Fonz! (12. Januar 2009)

so da ich nun kompl. verwirrt bin und ich nun keinen plan mehr habe was ich nun für eine kefü an mein canyon tork fr 8.0 mod. 2009 schrauben soll frag ich jetzt einfach mal was würdet IHR mir empfehlen ?! preislich kein limit gesetzt soll leicht und funktionell sein  ...

p.s. danke schon mal im voraus für antworten ...


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

falls dein rahmen wirklich so ausschaut:





dann kannst du eigentlich alle schaltbaren kefü mit iscg oder tretlagerklemmung verwenden.

die shiftguide ist schon sehr schwer und die lagerklemmung der orginal rolle ist echt beschissen. darum habe ich auch eine rolle von sherman racing genommen. funktion ist sehr gut. und ist günstig.
ansonsten:

e.thirteen DRS
NC-17 Stinger   
MRP LRP 2 Alloy  
77designz FreeDuo 

usw.
die mrp schaut recht leicht und funktional aus.
die nc-17 ist unschlagbar günstig und eigentlich baugleich zur mrp. die werde ich mir auch bestellen. nur halt tretlagermontage. an deiner stelle würde ich in jedem fall iscg nehmen.  

ps.:die shaman racing enduro hat bei mir nicht gepasst,weil die grundplatte zu dick ist und an den schrauben vom kleinen kettenblatt schleift. und an den schrauben wollte ich nix abschleifen.


----------



## Fonz! (12. Januar 2009)

ok was mich aber verwirrt ist iscg und iscg 05 was da der unterschied und was brauch ich nun davon ...


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

da würde ich mal bei canyon nachfragen was das für ein iscg standard ist. und den unterschied zwischen den beiden kennt google.


----------



## Fonz! (12. Januar 2009)

ok ... der nette herr von canyon meinte iscg 05 da werd ich mir mal die 
NC-17 Stinger bestellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dropomat (12. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie wunny schon sagte haben die torques ab 2008 die e-type umwerferaufnahme im rahmen integriert. somit wird die e-type grundplatte nicht benötigt.



Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Torque FRX 2009 Rahmen aus.

Auf der Herstellerseite sehe ich beim FRX Rahmenset immer noch eine geschraubte Aluplatte mit ISG Bohrungen und keine geschweisste Aufnahme wie beim Torque FR oder ES!

Ist das nur ein veraltetes Bild oder kommt beim FRX immer noch diese Sonderlocke zu Einsatz???

Hat jemand Erfahrungen beim Umrüsten des FRX auf 2-fach. Ich denke ich benötige einen E-Type Umwerfer. Passt dann noch eine Kettenführung? Z.B. NC 17 Stinger?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2009)

beim fr und es ist die iscg-aufnahme auch nur eine aufgeschraubte alu-platte wie man auf dem bild ja sieht.


----------



## dropomat (12. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> beim fr und es ist die iscg-aufnahme auch nur eine aufgeschraubte alu-platte wie man auf dem bild ja sieht.



Das ist richtig. Allerdings wird diese von drei Schrauben gehalten. Der Lochkreis entspricht IMHO ISCG Standard. Die aufgeschraubte Platte hat einen größeren Lochkreis (wahrscheinlich ISCG 05).

Frage an alle: Hat jemand ein 2009er FRX? Mein FRX kommt nächste Woche und ich wollte schon im voraus Teile für dei Umrüstung auf 2fach Kettenblätter bestellen.


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

So, nochmal zu der Kettenführung für ein Torque FR 8.0 2008, kann man da nun z.B. ne Shiftguide montieren? Habe leicht den Durchblick verlohren!  Gruß


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

ja. geht. e-type platte ab. umwerfer am rahmen festmachen. shiftguide anpassen und anbauen.


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

hab ich doch 1 seite vorher schon bilder von reingestellt.


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

sollte man nicht bevor man den Umwerfer am Rahmen montiert spacer in Dicker der E-Typeplatte zwischenlegen, damit der Abstand gleichbleibt?


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

ja. muss man. ist aber doch kein problem.


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

Nein, ist es nicht, wollte nur bestätigt haben. Das Anpassen, ist das viel Arbeit, wie stark hast Du denn die Shiftguide verändert?


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

Das heißt dann wohl auch, das man die ZweiG von den G Junkies auf die gleiche Art und Weise montieren könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

aber nur 2mm oder so an der vorderen halterung. 
da die e-type platte vorne am umwerfer befestigt ist(zur kurbel hin) muss hinten nix unterbaut werden.nur die 2 mm an der vorderen befestiegung, da die befestiegung am rahmen etwas versetzt zur hinteren steht.so wars bei mir.wie du an denem rahmen sehen kannst ist der umwerfer mit der hinteren schraube schon mit dem rahmen verbunden. ich mache morgen mal bessere bilder. dann kanns heder sehen.


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

Super, danke und bitte ein Bild wie Du die Shiftguide angepasst hast!  Gruß


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Das heißt dann wohl auch, das man die ZweiG von den G Junkies auf die gleiche Art und Weise montieren könnte?



da musst du aber sehr viel schleifen wegen dem hinterbau. sonst müsste es passen


----------



## maddin80 (12. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen mal auf die Fotos gespannt! Das schleifen sollte wohl kein Problem sein! Bin auf die Bilder morgen gespannt! Danke nochmal!


----------



## heiopei (12. Januar 2009)

dropomat schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Torque FRX 2009 Rahmen aus.
> 
> Auf der Herstellerseite sehe ich beim FRX Rahmenset immer noch eine geschraubte Aluplatte mit ISG Bohrungen und keine geschweisste Aufnahme wie beim Torque FR oder ES!
> 
> ...


Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und werde morgen hoffentlich einen Canyon-Techniker an die Strippe kriegen, welcher genaue Informationen hat. Ich werde wohl die e13-DRS montieren, welche optional mit E-Type-Umwerfer-Grundplatte erhältlich ist, so daß man die Umwerfer-Grundplatte weg lassen kann.
Und ja, ich bin auch so ein Wahnsinniger, der mit einem FRX bergauf fahren wird...


----------



## Michael_MTB (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bring mal ein anderes Thema.
Im Sommer möchte ich meinen ersten Alpencross machen, wahrscheinlich eine einfachere Standartroute. Sehr gern würde ich auf dieser Tour mit meinem Torque fahren welches bei ca 15 kg liegt. 
Nun zu meiner Frage hat einer von euch schon einen Alpencross mit seinem Torque oder einem ähnlich schweren Bike gemacht? Wie waren eure erfahrungen dabei, ist es eine quälerei oder machbar? Ich selbst fahre ca. 4000 km im Jahr und fahre auch den einen oder anderen Amateur Marathon. An sonsten hätte ich noch mein Marathon Hardtail zur auswahl. wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Januar 2009)

so.hier mal ein bild ohne kurbel.





und hier der 2mm spacer an der vorderen befestiegung.
die hintere befestiegung ist da wo die schraube etwas raus guckt.





die fotos sind mist weil ich nur ein handy hier hab.


----------



## LimaBravo (12. Januar 2009)

anderer thread


----------



## LimaBravo (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bin noch immer am überlegen.

ES 7 -ES 8 

welchses würdet ihr nehmen?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2009)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin noch immer am überlegen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht unbedingt die The One oder die Mavicräder willst tät ich mir die sparen. Ich find die The One gut aber das Entlüften (s.Fred im Bremsenforum) nervig. Die SunFelgen sind ok.


----------



## maddin80 (13. Januar 2009)

@wunny:
Danke für die Bilder, das ohne Kurbel hat mir schon geholfen 

Die Sun-Felgen, fahre die Equilizer29, habe keine Probleme. Zur The One, das Entlüften ist reine Übungssache. Nach dem 2. oder 3. mal ist das kein Problem mehr!

Gruß


----------



## LimaBravo (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

gegen die Sun Laufräder spricht also nichts, sind mir eigendlich lieber, kann ich im Falle eines Schadens daran wenigstens selber reparieren und sind dadurch auch billiger im betrieb. 
Bleibt die Bremse, ist die THE ONE hochwerdiger bzw. hat sie eine bessere Bremsleistung, .... als die Elixir.


----------



## maddin80 (13. Januar 2009)

Zur Elixir kann ich nichts sagen, bin sie noch nicht gefahren. Die Bremspower von der The One (wenn sie entlüftet ist) ist enorm, auch im Gelände top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zitat Mountainbike 01/2008: "200mm Disc Überragend, Fazit 200mm: Mit exzellenten Werten bei der Standfestigkeit und Bremsleistung spielt die The One mit 200er-Dics vor allem auf langen, ruppigen Trails ihre Trümpfe aus. Eine relativ leichte Top-Bremse für anspruchsvolle Abfahrer. Kauftip!"

Die Elixir war nicht im Test!

Gruß


----------



## Jogi (13. Januar 2009)

sind bei den Canyons die Bremsen, hier vor allem die THE ONE, nochmal entlüftet, dh. betriebsbereit, oder muss man da nochmal selbst Hand anlegen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. Januar 2009)

die bremsen sind tiptop fertig zum einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (13. Januar 2009)

Elixir war im der Bike im Bremsentest im vorletzten Heft. 
Und in der Mountainbike ist sie im aktuellen Heft im Bremsentest Sieger. mit Überragend. Sie ist eben extrem gut zu dosieren. Und beissen tut sie auch sehr gut.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2009)

Was die schreiben, hat soviel Gewicht wie ein Hasenfurz....und der stinkt ja bekanntlich und wiegt nix....


----------



## maddin80 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte massive Probleme mit meiner The One, habe das Bike bekommen und die Bremspower war voll fürn Arsch. Hatte dann hier im Forum Hilfe gesucht und gefunden, Bremse mit nem Bleedingkit entlüftet (mit der Luft im Bremssystem hätte man ne Sauerstoffflasche befüllen können). NAch dem Entlüften, perfekt!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich nicht als FAN italienischer Fahrradteile bezeichnen kann, so muss ich doch eingestehen das die "The One" brachiale Bremspower an den Tag legt. Diese ist nicht mit der einer Avid Juicy 7 (mit Koolstop Belägen getuned) oder Ähnlichem zu vergleichen. Somit kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Elixir besser sein könnte als die "The One". Getestet hab ich diese aber noch nicht.

@maddin80: jaja, dass ist Canyon Style. Kann auch nicht schaden, alle Schrauben nochmal nachzuziehen. Bei mir war das Ritzelpaket nur "handfest" angezogen und hat sich nach den ersten paar Metern gelöst. Muss halt alles rel. schnell gehen, und darf möglichst nichts kosten.


----------



## nova-maju (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich hatte das Problem auch bei meiner Avid Juicy von Canyon. Jetzt bekomme ich eine The One. 

Mal ne Frage: Passt eigentlich das BleedingKit von Avid auch bei Formula?


----------



## maddin80 (14. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Januar 2009)

dito

übringens hab ich Gestern mit Canyon telefoniert: Die FRX LTD sind pünktlich lieferbar. Jeppppppiiiiieeeeeeee!!! das wär das 1.mal seit ich den laden kenn.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2009)

> Hi, ich hatte das Problem auch bei meiner Avid Juicy von Canyon. Jetzt bekomme ich eine The One.


du hattest probleme mit der einen und bekommst jetzt von canyon eine andere?


----------



## nova-maju (14. Januar 2009)

Nein, sorry. Ist etwas missverständlich...

Bei meinem alten Nerve hatte ich anfangs auch die Probleme mit Luft im System. Habs dann selbst entlüftet.

Nun hab ich mir ein Torque bestellt mit ner TheOne dran.


----------



## dropomat (15. Januar 2009)

heiopei schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und werde morgen hoffentlich einen Canyon-Techniker an die Strippe kriegen, welcher genaue Informationen hat. Ich werde wohl die e13-DRS montieren, welche optional mit E-Type-Umwerfer-Grundplatte erhältlich ist, so daß man die Umwerfer-Grundplatte weg lassen kann.
> Und ja, ich bin auch so ein Wahnsinniger, der mit einem FRX bergauf fahren wird...


Hallo heiopei,

hast Du schon Infos von Canyon bekommen bezgl. Torque FRX und ISCG Aufnahme?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2009)

man, ich kannst kaum noch abwarten. Will endlich aufsitzen. Kann man mit der Kiste denn auch nen Stückle bergauf radln, oder stirbt man sich da einen wech? Ich mein nur von der Geo her, das die Federelemente und die Serienübersetzungen dafür wenig geeignet sind is mir klar.


----------



## maddin80 (15. Januar 2009)

Mit Power in den Waden und Willen sollte das schon gehen! Nur den Wiegetritt würde ich mir verkneifen!


----------



## heiopei (16. Januar 2009)

dropomat schrieb:


> Hallo heiopei,
> 
> hast Du schon Infos von Canyon bekommen bezgl. Torque FRX und ISCG Aufnahme?
> 
> ...


Jo, Danke der Nachfrage! Ich bin gestern von einem kompetenten Techniker zurück gerufen worden. Die Schwinge des FRX hat keine Gewinde, wie das FR, so daß der Umwerfer an einer entsprechenden E-Type-Kettenführung oder eben direkt am Tretlager, also konventionell, befestigt werden muß.

Grüße, Olli


----------



## chrissi93 (18. Januar 2009)

so hallo leute,

ich wollt mal fragen was ihr vom neuen fr 7.0 haltet, bezüglich den parts und dem preisleistungsverhältnis.

also, sind die parts hochwertig, und kann man sie unbesorgt kaufen?

ein paar sachen kann ich mir auch selber beantworten aber so sachen wie z.b die parts von sun ringle und trutativ?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Naben/Felgen an meinem alten FR8 und sind bisher problemlos. Ab und zu mal nachzentrieren. Die Hussefelt Teile sind schwer aber stabil.
IMHO ist das FR7 aufgrund der absenkbaren Gabel das vielseitigste der FRs dies Jahr.

Edit: die Equalizer sind etwa ähnlich wie die SOS, also nix für harten Bikepark Einsatz. Dafür halt was leichter ...also mehr Enduro


----------



## EddieMeduza (18. Januar 2009)

Dafür ist aber die Fox Gabel beim 8.0 ne andere Kategorie.

Finde es gut, daß Canyon das FR nun noch mehr auf Freeride trimmt. Habe das FR8.0 von 07 und habe eigentlich nur drei Dinge, die es zu bemängeln gibt

a) keine ICSG Aufnahme, da haben sie wohl dazu gelernt in 09
b) die Sun SOS Felgen: Die sind nach nem guten Jahr voll im Eimer (Dellen und butterweich), bin aber auch viel im Park gerockt.
Da sollten die Deetrax/Deemax von diesem Jahr wohl ne ganze Ecke besser sein.
c) Sattelstützenklemme. Ist ein bekanntes Ärgernis, habe an meinen beiden Canyons diese dauernb rutschende Canyon Klemme durch ein ahem hochwertigeres Markenprodukt ersetzt und rutschen gehörte der Verganenheit an.

Beste Grüße,
  Eddie


----------



## Jogi (19. Januar 2009)

EddieMeduza schrieb:


> [...]c) Sattelstützenklemme. Ist ein bekanntes Ärgernis, habe an meinen beiden Canyons diese dauernb rutschende Canyon Klemme durch ein ahem hochwertigeres Markenprodukt ersetzt und rutschen gehörte der Verganenheit an.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Eddie



Bei der Sattelstützenklemme haben sie auch dazugelernt. die 09er Modelle
haben ne neue Klemme, bei der der Exzenter geändert wurde.


----------



## maddin80 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Nochmal ne ganz kurze Frage zu einer Kettenführung am Torque. Wenn ich ne Kefü montiere, muss ich dann auch die Schaltung was nachstellen weil die Kette mehr unter Spannung steht?

Gruß


----------



## VoikaZ (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Maddin,

also normalerweise sollte es nix ausmachen, das die Kette etwas mehr gespannt ist.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (21. Januar 2009)

Ok, danke!

Werde es mal testen, wenn die Kefü da ist!

Gruß


----------



## maddin80 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi!
@ wunny 1980
Danke, hat geklappt! War zwar was arbeit, nun passt aber alles! 

@VoikaZ
Hast Recht, die mehr SPannung macht nichts!


----------



## moudi (25. Januar 2009)

Dann versuche ich es halt noch hier:
Habe im Frühling 08 ein Torque FR9 von 2007 gekauft und eine Saison gefahren.Habe nun festgestellt dass der Dämpfer an der unteren Aufnahme ausgeschlagen ist.
Habe es noch mit neuen Buchsen probiert,haben aber einfach spiel.
Kann doch nicht sein nach einer Saison auf Touren?!
(Für Bikepark hab ich meinen DHler)

Kennt ihr das Problem?Ist so etwas Garantie?
Laut Canyon muss ich den Dämpfer natürlich einschicken damit sie beurteilen können.
Falls es sowieso kein Garantiefall ist,werde ich ihn garnicht erst
einschicken,Da es zu lange dauert (aus der Schweiz)

Danke für eure Antwort


PS: Bereits nach einem Monat fahren war die Zugstufe damals defekt,was ich aber bei AKIRA machen liess,
weil die Saison gerade angefangen hatte und ich nicht eine
Ewigkeit auf meinen Dämpfer warten wollte


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Januar 2009)

Is normal war bei mir schon zwei mal, wurde aber viel im Park gefahren.
Musst halt wieder neue Buchsen und vieleicht das Aluding was im Däpferauge ist wechseln.
Bring ihn halt wieder zu Akira kosten dürfte das auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## wunny1980 (25. Januar 2009)

hallo
hast du auch die gleitlager im dämpfer getauscht??
als bei mir die buchsen ausgeschlagen waren, musste ich auch neue lager einbauen.kosten nur ein paar euros.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Januar 2009)

Ja habs das letzte mal bei MotoPitkan machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (25. Januar 2009)

Ok,vielen Dank.
Wusste nicht das mann diese Ringe im Dämpferauge auch wechseln kann. Dachte die gehören fix zum Dämpfer

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Januar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167127/cat/45

Was haltet ihr preislich von dem Rahmen?
Was würdet ihr dafür noch ausgeben?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Januar 2009)

Also 650-700â¬, denke wÃ¤re angemessen.


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2009)

4Stroke schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167127/cat/45
> 
> Was haltet ihr preislich von dem Rahmen?
> Was würdet ihr dafür noch ausgeben?



700-750 locker.....würde ich sagen


----------



## FreerideNRW (25. Januar 2009)

Es ist und bleibt ein gebrauchter Rahmen!!!

Daher halte ich 600 für angemessen.


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2009)

komisch das dann die Torks für mehr Geld über den Tisch wandern...


----------



## FreerideNRW (25. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> komisch das dann die Torks für mehr Geld über den Tisch wandern...



Es gibt halt Leute die zahlen....


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2009)

Naja, und eben diese bestimmen den Preis, also ist deine Aussage bezüglich des angemessenen Preises ja so nicht richtig, schon die 07er Modelle gehen um die 700 weg, der Ghost Boy will seins in der unbeliebten größe S ja auch nicht unter 680 vertickern, und das da oben ist eben ein 08er mit dem neueren Evolver, wenn man bedenkt was der Dämpfer allein kostet sind eher 700 realistisch, bzw. angemessen, und der Bikemark, Ebay usw. sind nicht überflutet von Torks, von dh. macht man da noch keine Schnäppchen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Januar 2009)

Ja aber des will keiner.


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2009)

Was imho leider an der größe liegt,

ist genau wie damals mit den Switch Rahmen, war ja früher Rocky Fanboy 

18" (M) waren selten und teuer....

die 16,5" (S) hat man hinterher geschmissen bekommen zu dumping Preisen, sogar Nagelneue Komplettbikes, ungefahren OVP für 1600 in Ebay....wo ich damals auch zugeschlagen hab.

Aber bekommst sicher noch los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideNRW (25. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja aber des will keiner.



alles eine Frage des Preises ...ansonsten ebay!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Januar 2009)

Ja mal schauen, werd ihn wieder aufbauen und fahren.


----------



## Astaroth (26. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja mal schauen, werd ihn wieder aufbauen und fahren.




Kein Norco mehr?


----------



## decolocsta (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## chrissi93 (26. Januar 2009)

hallo leute,

ich bin drauf und dran mir ein torque aus dem outlet zu bestellen!

es ist allerdings das erste bike, dass ich dann selbst aufbauen muss. und das bereitet mir sorgen, denn ich bin nicht so der große bastler.

gibts es da noch andere möglichkeiten, also z.B. dass canyon das rad komplett liefern kann oder kann man das bike auch beim lokal shop aufbauen lassen?


vielen dank und gruß chrissi


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2009)

du musst doch nur räder einhängen, lenker gerade stellen und pedale dran schrauben. das kriegste auch noch hin.


----------



## chrissi93 (26. Januar 2009)

mehr ist das nicht

ich dachte immer man muss da noch alle möglichen leitungen verlegen und einspeichen und so.

aber ne "bauanleitung" bekommt man, oder?

danke und gruß chrissi


----------



## nova-maju (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist wirklich so. Lenker dranschrauben. Pedal dran und ab gehts...
Ne Anleitung ist aber auch dabei. Da steht dann auch nochmal alles drin.


----------



## User85319 (26. Januar 2009)

deco: zufrieden mit der i900? 

schönes tork ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Januar 2009)

@Astaroth: Doch Norco kommt morgen.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Januar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> deco: zufrieden mit der i900?
> 
> schönes tork ^^



jo, zufrieden, bisher nix negatives


----------



## salamandrina (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage an alle die bereits ein Torque Fr.... fahren.
Zumal ich sehr scharf auf einen Freerider bin und die Torque FR's
in die engste Wahl fallen, möchte ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch mit dem FR auch schon einige Uphills bestritten hat.
Leider sind in unserer  schönen Gegend überhaupt keine Bikeparks vorhanden und die Aufstiegsmöglchkeiten mit Bergbahnen sehr begrenzt, entsprechend muss ich mir, abgesehen von einigen wenigen Wochenendausflügen die Abfahrten selber erstrampeln.
 Lässt sich z.B mit einem 16kg schweren Fr-8 ein 1200
Hm Aufstieg (Forstweg)  mit vertretbaren Strapazen bewältigen... würde mich über eine Rückmeldung sehr freuen. 

LG


----------



## frankZer (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar keinen 1200hm Uphill und würde den sowieso nicht hochkommen ohne zu schieben, jedoch geht es wenn du genug Kondtion mitbringst. Das Torque ist sehr antriebsneutral und wenn man möchte bringt man es auf etwa 15kg. Ist sicherlich keine Rennfeile aber man kommt hoch.


----------



## fitze (27. Januar 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> Lässt sich z.B mit einem 16kg schweren Fr-8 ein 1200
> ...



Absolut problemlos. Fahre mit meinem Hardtail auch nicht leichter/schneller hoch.


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit meinemFR9.0 schon 1600hm, 65km, 6h Touren im Harz gefahren und bin über 50 und wiege über 100kg.
Dann wirst du die 1200hm auch schaffen, man ist halt etwas langsamer (bergauf) unterwegs.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit meinemFR8 schon 2200hm, 65km, 6h Touren am Gardasee gefahren und bin fast 50 und wiege unter 90kg.

 Wie rechnet man das jetzt von Schappi´s Werten auf deine Werte zurück.. Schappi ist älter als ich, aber schwerer und fährt weniger Höhenmeter...also müsstest du jünger und leichter sein wie ich um mehr wie ich zu schaffen...


----------



## Astaroth (27. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> @Astaroth: Doch Norco kommt morgen.



Dann Viel Spaß damit


----------



## GerhardO (27. Januar 2009)

Selbst 850 Hm "Tork auf den Schultern" sind kein großes Problem.

Aber ich bin auch noch keine 50 ... 


G.


----------



## kürbis (27. Januar 2009)

heute kam endlich mein torque fr7.0 an,...aber die gabel lässt sich nicht traveln weil rock shox mist gebaut hat


----------



## Groudon (27. Januar 2009)

kann men denn die Domain sonst traveln? =P


----------



## Big D (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, über U-turn von 115 - 160mm glaub ich


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinemFR8 schon 2200hm, 65km, 6h Touren am Gardasee gefahren und bin fast 50 und wiege unter 90kg.
> 
> Wie rechnet man das jetzt von Schappi´s Werten auf deine Werte zurück.. Schappi ist älter als ich, aber schwerer und fährt weniger Höhenmeter...also müsstest du jünger und leichter sein wie ich um mehr wie ich zu schaffen...



Bei mir kommt ja noch verschärfend dazu, daß ich mit Typen wie denen hier biken muss:








Der eine hat dauern Reifenpannen weil er Contireifen fährt, und die anderen stehen dabei und geben ihm gute Ratschläge bis er platzt  und mit Fahrradschläuchen um sich schlägt:




Das ist wie 500hm extra

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## salamandrina (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten... das wird mir die Entscheidung um vieles erleichtern.. zur Zeit fahre ich ein mittlerweile über 15Kg schweres auf DH "frisiertes" Radon Stage und kann mich echt nicht über zu schwere Uphills beklagen....
Eure direkten Erfahrungen sind natürlich der beste Anhaltspunkt und ermutigen mich sehr, hatte nämlich bedenken ob das hinhaut..
@Cxfahrer: ich bin jünger und leichter, also dürfte ich auch schneller sein 
uphill wenigstens;
@Schappi: Alter schützt vor Freeride nicht  - genau richtig so... wir haben einen über 60jährigen in unserer Truppe, der letzes Jahr vom Racer zum Moorewood MBuzzy Fahrer mutierte.... einfach geil....

wünsch euch allen was


----------



## JaniK (28. Januar 2009)

Hello!

What size of bushes I need for evolver for torque FR 2008?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7466

THX


----------



## prong (28. Januar 2009)

Canyon specifies 22,2 x 8.



JaniK schrieb:


> Hello!
> 
> What size of bushes I need for evolver for torque FR 2008?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7466
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (28. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Canyon specifies 22,2 x 8.



I think that is dimension for fox dhx air bushes on 2006 Torque. Are you sure?


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

22,2mmx8mm is absolutely correct. I just changed them on my TRF9.0
To change the bushings you need a special tool to press the worn out bushing out and the new one in 
I went to a local MTB dealer who handled this for me and charged 3 â¬ for this.
Regards
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte das PTFE Gleitlager heisst 12.5x15 ?
Also 12.5mm breit, Durchmesser 15mm aussen und 12mm innen? Ich suche nämlich auch noch nach einer günstigen Quelle.


----------



## fitze (28. Januar 2009)

Dämpferbuchsen und Gleitlager sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die Buchsen sind 22,2x8. Gleitlager halt je nach Dämpfer unterschiedlich.
Und für die Dämpferbuchsen benötigt man eigentlich gar kein Werkzeug. Habe ich schon mehrfach gewechselt.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

ist die dämpferbuchse das was im dämpfer steckt und das gleitlager das was im rahmen steckt oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## JaniK (28. Januar 2009)

shock bushes=Dämpferbuchsen


----------



## wunny1980 (28. Januar 2009)

die gleitlager sitzen im dämpferauge
die buchsen im gleitlager. nix am rahmen!!

fox gleitlager

http://bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/small/20016.jpg

manitou gleitlager

http://bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/small/18048.jpg


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> shock bushes=Dämpferbuchsen



Die Dinger sind in der Tat 22,2x8mm, für 12mm Dämpferauge  - aber fürs Tork braucht man auch die Distanzhüsen, da zwischen der Wippe ca. 48mm Platz ist.

Besser wäre eine Buchse über diese geamte Breite, damit die Schraube nicht verbiegt.


----------



## wunny1980 (28. Januar 2009)

es sind genau 46mm und dafür gibt es passende buchsen. für fox. 
für manitou gibts die bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind in der Tat 22,2x8mm, für 12mm Dämpferauge  - aber fürs Tork braucht man auch die Distanzhüsen, da zwischen der Wippe ca. 48mm Platz ist.
> 
> Besser wäre eine Buchse über diese geamte Breite, damit die Schraube nicht verbiegt.



bei genug Drehmoment verbiegt die Schraube jedoch nicht, die Schraube spannt das so vor das eben keine Scherkräfte auf sie kommen, da eben die Buchsen durch die Vorspannung keine Bewegung nach oben oder unten zulassen, Stichwort Haftreibung .


----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2009)

vielleicht hilft ja die Skizze, um den Aufbau zu verstehen:


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen und Gleitlager sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die Buchsen sind 22,2x8. Gleitlager halt je nach Dämpfer unterschiedlich.
> Und für die Dämpferbuchsen benötigt man eigentlich gar kein Werkzeug. Habe ich schon mehrfach gewechselt.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Tobi das ist korrekt!
aber was als erstes (leider) verschleißt ist das PTFE Gleitlager 12,5mm. Bekommt man als 2er set bei Hibike ArtNr. 11120294 für 15  und um das zu wechseln braucht man ein Einpresswerkzeug. Die Alubuchsen 22,2x 8 mm  alleine zu wechseln bringt es nicht. Wenn das Gleitlager ausgeschlagen ist bekommt man dioe Buchsen mit der Hand rein und raus, wenn das Gleitlager neu ist muss man die Alubuchsen mit den Schraubstock verpressen um den Dämpfer nachher wieder zwischen die Umlenkhebel zu bekommen. Da ist nämlich kein Spiel.


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft ja die Skizze, um den Aufbau zu verstehen:



Jogi 
deine Zeichnung ist leider nicht korrekt., da du die Dämpferbuchsen als Distanzhülsen bezeichnet hast. Zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und dem Rahmen kommen noch (schwarze) Distanzhülsen


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte das PTFE Gleitlager heisst 12.5x15 ?
> Also 12.5mm breit, Durchmesser 15mm aussen und 12mm innen? Ich suche nämlich auch noch nach einer günstigen Quelle.



Hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/D...inger?osCsid=dcb6c5b5d1f7810d736c8217a4ed37ab


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Tobi das ist korrekt!
> aber was als erstes (leider) verschleißt ist das PTFE Gleitlager 12,5mm. Bekommt man als 2er set bei Hibike ArtNr. 11120294 für 15  und um das zu wechseln braucht man ein Einpresswerkzeug. Die Alubuchsen 22,2x 8 mm  alleine zu wechseln bringt es nicht. Wenn das Gleitlager ausgeschlagen ist bekommt man dioe Buchsen mit der Hand rein und raus, wenn das Gleitlager neu ist muss man die Alubuchsen mit den Schraubstock verpressen um den Dämpfer nachher wieder zwischen die Umlenkhebel zu bekommen. Da ist nämlich kein Spiel.




Das Gleitlager bekommt man für 1,50 auch in jedem Stahlfachhandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (28. Januar 2009)

Hi!

here
http://bike-components.de/catalog/D...id=82&osCsid=dcb6c5b5d1f7810d736c8217a4ed37ab

you have two >Einbaubuchsenset < 6 or 8 mm

if 8; then you can not choose 22,2 mm and the item on picture is not correct. I took everything apart while greasing the new bike when it arrieved.

if 6, then you CAN choose 22,2 and the item IS CORRECT.

Are you sure that 6 x 22,2 mm is wrong?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2009)

8mm bolt needs an 8mm pin. If wunny is right, then you would need this set (afaik it is steel - aluminum would be better. But it is still better than a 4  - piece assembly. Forget about Haftreibung).

Hibike: 
Rock Shox 12mm x 12mm Dämpferbuchsen 46x8mm, für ein Dämpferauge, 3tlg.    Hier klicken für Bild   


passend für Bar, Ario, MC3, MC3R & Pearl 
12,90 EUR inkl. MwSt, zzgl. Versand

Sowas lässt sich mit Drehbank natürlich fix selber aus Alu basteln. Das Problem bei den Original-Manitou Halbschalen ist, dass diese das PTFE beim Einpressen beschädigen und beim Drehen zuviel Haftung am PTFE haben. PTFE Buchsen sind für GLATTE Oberflächen gemacht, am besten polierter Stahl!


----------



## wunny1980 (28. Januar 2009)

ich meinte diese hier

http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=A0..._2&productID=18f69a6b7aa8c3d7a968cfdf3e272ec5

Fox Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu 46x8mm für ein Dämpferauge       
11,90 EUR inkl. MwSt, zzgl. Versand
Art.-Nr. 14430110  

die freundin meines bruders hat in ihrem 07er tork nen fox dämpfer und die oben genannten buchsen. läuft super. ist viel besser beim einbauen des dämpfers. nicht diese fummelarbeit mit den distanzhülsen. 

aber einen großen vorteil von wegen festigkeit mag ich auch bezweifeln. der schwachpunkt ist doch immer die alubuchse in der mitte vom dämpferauge. da wird die kraft ja eingeleitet und somit ist immer in der mitte der knickpunkt. da hilft auch nur so eine durchgäniege buchse aus stahl wie sie xcfahrer gepostet hat. und abscheren ist bei einer m8 er schraube die richtig angezogen ist schon schwer.


----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Jogi
> deine Zeichnung ist leider nicht korrekt., da du die Dämpferbuchsen als Distanzhülsen bezeichnet hast. Zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und dem Rahmen kommen noch (schwarze) Distanzhülsen




OK, wird schon so sein, ich hab halt mein Torki noch nicht. Bei meinem Rotwild sieht es so aus wie auf meiner Skizze. Sollte auch nur ne Prinzip-Skizze sein.

Diese Gleitbuchsen können normalerweise nicht sooo teuer sein, sind "Pfennig-Artikel" aus der Industrie. Der Name fällt mir grad nicht ein aber die Fa. KS-Gleitlager (z. Bsp.) stellt solche her.


----------



## Big D (28. Januar 2009)

Weiss einer wo ich mal eine Gescheite (untere Dämpferschraube) her bekomme?

Mir sind jetzt schon 2 originale Canyon Schrauben arg verbogen.


----------



## excalibur7706 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein Torque FR 8 (2009) gekauft.

Habe zum Evolver folgende Fragen:
1. Kann man bei euch auch den Volumeneinsteller (rotes Drehrädchen mit Stufen 1-4) endlos im Kreis drehen?
2. Ist das normal, daß der Dämpfer beim schnellen Ausfedern ächzt, legt sich das mit der Zeit (Einfahren)?

Hat jemand ein Grundsetup für 75kg, den die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind recht zäh!

Gruß und Dank

Excalibur


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2009)

1. ist normal
2. ist normal, bleibt

9-10 Bar, Druckstufen beide auf, Volumen auf 1 und Zugstufe so das halt passt


----------



## fitze (29. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Tobi das ist korrekt!
> aber was als erstes (leider) verschleißt ist das PTFE Gleitlager 12,5mm. Bekommt man als 2er set bei Hibike ArtNr. 11120294 für 15  und um das zu wechseln braucht man ein Einpresswerkzeug. Die Alubuchsen 22,2x 8 mm  alleine zu wechseln bringt es nicht. Wenn das Gleitlager ausgeschlagen ist bekommt man dioe Buchsen mit der Hand rein und raus, wenn das Gleitlager neu ist muss man die Alubuchsen mit den Schraubstock verpressen um den Dämpfer nachher wieder zwischen die Umlenkhebel zu bekommen. Da ist nämlich kein Spiel.



Das Gleitlager musste ich noch nie wechseln. Bisher haben aber (Bei drei unterschiedlichen Dämpfern) die Buchsen immer ohne Schraubstock reingepasst. Der Einbau des fertigen Dämpfers mit diesen zusätzlichen Distanzhülsen ist aber in der Tat ein Krampf.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schappi (29. Januar 2009)

Klar wenn du das Gleitlager nicht wechselst "fallen" die Buchsen so ins ausgeschlagene Gleitlager rein.
Ich habe nach einem Jahr und 40.000hm so viel Spiel gehabt, daß es klapperte. Dann beides bestellt und die neuen Buchsen als erstes im alten Gleitlager ausprobiert: Ergebniss Viel Spiel,
Dann Neues Gleitlager einpressen lassen und die alten Buchsen probiert: Passt ohne viel Kraftaufwand rein. kein spiel mehr.
Ich fahre jetzt neues Gleitlager mit alten Buchsen.

Mein Händler (der nur MTB macht) sagte auch, das es immer die Gleitlager sind die als erstes verschleißen. Wenn man zu lange wartet und das PTFE ganz abgerieben ist, dann kommt es zu Reibung Stahl auf Alu und die Alu- Buchsen verschleißen dann schnell.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

eine frage an diejenigen, die ein 2009er torque mit dem evolver haben. ist bei euch die highspeed-druckstufe auch extremst schwergänging? habt ihr da ne rasterung? bei mir ist es so schwergängig, dass ich absolut nicht sicher war in welche richtung ich drehen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2009)

Rasterung bei Druckstufe nicht wirklich spürbar (sowohl rotes Rädchen als auch schwarzes). Das rote dreht sich mit der schwarzen immer mit, also erst schwarz und dann rot drehen.
Rechtsrum ist zu - wenn die also am Anschlag ist, merkst du das schon....

PS:


Big D schrieb:


> Weiss einer wo ich mal eine Gescheite (untere Dämpferschraube) her bekomme?
> 
> Mir sind jetzt schon 2 originale Canyon Schrauben arg verbogen.


Sag ich doch dass eine durchgehende Buchse 46x8mm stabiler wär als dieses Spacer-Gebastel! So muss die Schraube alles tragen und verbiegt!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

es war denke ich mal links am anschlag, aber es lies sich verdammt schwer nach rechts drehen, so dass ich anfangs wirklich absolut nicht sagen konnte ob es links oder rechts am anschlag ist. hab dann versucht mich zu erinnern in welcher position es der canyon-mitarbeiter belassen hat. in der anleitung steht halt man solle auf keinen fall weiter als der anschlag drehen. das ist eben ein bisschen blöd, wenn man nicht weiß in welcher einstellung sich das rädchen befindet und der drehwiderstand so enorm hoch ist.


----------



## fitze (29. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Klar wenn du das Gleitlager nicht wechselst "fallen" die Buchsen so ins ausgeschlagene Gleitlager rein.
> Ich habe nach einem Jahr und 40.000hm so viel Spiel gehabt, daß es klapperte. Dann beides bestellt und die neuen Buchsen als erstes im alten Gleitlager ausprobiert: Ergebniss Viel Spiel,
> Dann Neues Gleitlager einpressen lassen und die alten Buchsen probiert: Passt ohne viel Kraftaufwand rein. kein spiel mehr.
> Ich fahre jetzt neues Gleitlager mit alten Buchsen.
> ...




Ne, ich hab nie die Gleitlager gewechselt, weil ich immer den kompletten Dämpfer (neu) gewechselt hab. Da waren natürlich auch neue Gleitlager drin. Und es waren auch neue Buchsen dabei. Ging trotzdem immer ohne Pressen. Die Originalen am Evolver waren noch am festesten, aber auch die gingen mit etwas festem ziehen/drehen raus. Scheinbar gibt es da gewisse toleranzen. Ausgeschlagen war bei mir bisher nichts.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Januar 2009)

Kurze Frage zur Torque ES Serie:

Ich schwanke z.Zt. zwischen den 3 Modellen 7.0, 8.0 und 9.0.

Beim 9.0 bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher weil es über die Hammerschmidt noch so wenig Langzeit-Fahrberichte gibt. Man kauft fast die "Katze im Sack". Hinzu kommt der Preis. Eigentlich ist das 9.0 raus.

Bleibt nur noch das 8.0 und das 7.0

Da bin ich mir unsicher ob ich die 400 Aufpreis für bessere Laufräder (Mavic Crossmax SX) und bessere Bremsen (Formula The One) investieren soll. Weiß einer was die Sun Ringlé Equalizer 27 Laufräder können?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Torque ES Serie:
> 
> Ich schwanke z.Zt. zwischen den 3 Modellen 7.0, 8.0 und 9.0.
> 
> ...



ich hab mir das 9er bestellt: im Vergleich zum 8er mit XT-Kurbel ist das 9er mit HS ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen. Auch die CM SX LaufrÃ¤der sind klasse.
Mmn ist das 9er das ES mit der besten Preis-Leistung.

Hab auch mit dem 9Ltd geliebÃ¤ugelt, der Mehrpreis von 700e steht  aber in keiner Relation zu den verbauten Teilen (meine Meinung)

Edit: ein Kumpel hat das Nerve ES 7 mit den SunRingle EQ27 Felgen, die sind nichtmal geÃ¶st


----------



## l.o.k.i (30. Januar 2009)

@Flitschbirne

Stand auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe mich dann schlussendlich aus den selben Gründen wie Jogi für das 9.0 entschieden.

Ich finde die Hammerschmidt und die neuen Crossmax SX super hab mir beides auf der Eurobike angeschaut und die Hammerschmidt probegeradelt. Über Haltbarkeit kann ich jetzt natürlich nichts sagen, bin aber optimistisch und bei normalen Kurbeln ohne Bashring habe ich die Kettenblätter auch schon des öfteren verbogen und Zähne verloren. Also no risk no fun  wird schon halten


----------



## schatten (30. Januar 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Weiß einer was die Sun Ringlé Equalizer 27 Laufräder können?



Bei mir haben sie bisher gehalten (Torque ES7).


----------



## martin82 (30. Januar 2009)

Will mir auch ein 7ner holen, was soll denn an den Equalizer so schlecht sein, sind halt n bisschen schmal,
kann eigentlich jemand was zum "neuen" monarch sagen, ist der jetzt besser oder nicht?


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (30. Januar 2009)

So hier is mal meins vor ner woche eingeflogen. natürlich schon benutzt mittler weile. hab da abert noch keine fotos. 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/7/0/3/2/_/large/24012009446.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. Januar 2009)

Das Lila kommt ja mal viel besser als ich dachte


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2009)

die farbe hat was.
welche rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## JaniK (30. Januar 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Weiß einer was die Sun Ringlé Equalizer 27 Laufräder können?



 I have Torque FR 2008 with equalizer 29, and walls are quite soft. If you get snakebite on the rocks, you will probally also get one or more dents.
Mine is after three snake bites (when going really fast) is almost ready for garbage bin.

On my previous bike I had mavic 321 and after snake bite no dents. 

Also Formula the one are *really super* brakes. (i had maguras LouiseFR, formula biancos, shimano)


But for 400 euros you can buy a least 10 rims and elixir brakes will also stop you.


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. Januar 2009)

@Janik: But don't snakebites occur when you do drops and crazy freeride stuff? I don't think that I will ever drop from higher than one meter.

But you are right. 400 is a s...load of money

@all: Ich muss schon sagen Canyon hat das ganz geschickt gemacht: Wenn man sich dafür entscheidet das ES 8.0 zu kaufen sind die 200 zur Hammerschmidt nicht wirklich das Hindernis. Da denkt sich manch einer (inklusive mir): Ach komm. Für 200 nehm ich die auch noch mit...

Arg...

Ich warte aber auf jedenfall noch ab bis ein Händler das Cube Fritzz mal zum Probe fahren hat. Aber das kostet ja auch 3k und dann hätte man bei Canyon die Hammerschmidt...

Schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## hopfer (31. Januar 2009)

das Fritzz gibt es doch frühestens im März zu fahren wen du dann erst bestellst dauerst ganz schön lang bist du das Canyon hast!

für was willst du die Kare den hernehmen?

LG Peter


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (31. Januar 2009)

das is Rahmengr. M.
und es fährt sich extrem gut und macht fett laune. vorallem in der luft liegt es voll stabil.
hab erst gedacht das lila will i haben. als i dann bestellt hatte dacht i, schitt das schwarz wär doch besser gewesen. aber als i es aus dem karton genommen hab fand i es total hammer. is mal was anderes und ja eh grad voll im trend. also hab es nich bereut mit der farbe.
grüße steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=NofeaR=- (31. Januar 2009)

also ehrlich. rein von der optik her würd i das fritzz nich kaufen. da gefällt mir das torque schon um einiges besser. aber das is ja au geschmackssache. und vorallem wo für du es brauchst genau. wie hopfer schon gefragt hat.


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. Januar 2009)

Die Karre nehm ich her für längere Touren, schön easy bergauf und dann schnell und easy bergab 

Leichte Bikepark-Rides sollten auch mal drin sein. Krasse Drops und sowas ehr nicht...

Da passt das Torque ES doch oder?


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (31. Januar 2009)

ja klar! dafür, würd i sagen, sogar recht gut.


----------



## githriz (1. Februar 2009)

Hey Nofear, wie gross bist Du denn?
Ich hab mir das Tork in S bestellt, bei 175 und 83er SL.
Ich hoffe mal das passt, die Probefahrt in koblenz war da auch nicht so aufschlussreich da nur auf dem flachen Parkplatz.


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (1. Februar 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Hey Nofear, wie gross bist Du denn?
> Ich hab mir das Tork in S bestellt, bei 175 und 83er SL.
> Ich hoffe mal das passt, die Probefahrt in koblenz war da auch nicht so aufschlussreich da nur auf dem flachen Parkplatz.



hi
ich bin au 175cm groß. und ich finde M echt passend. is wie für mich gemach.


----------



## FreerideNRW (1. Februar 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Hey Nofear, wie gross bist Du denn?
> Ich hab mir das Tork in S bestellt, bei 175 und 83er SL.
> Ich hoffe mal das passt, die Probefahrt in koblenz war da auch nicht so aufschlussreich da nur auf dem flachen Parkplatz.



Größe M beim Torque finde ich bei 175cm passender.


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (1. Februar 2009)

jo find i au. und i muss sagen das i damit super zurecht komm. kleiner wöllt i es garnich haben. wär dann eben au echt zu klein glaub i.


----------



## githriz (1. Februar 2009)

Verdammt, jetzt bringt ihr mich wieder ins Grübeln.
Bei der Probefahrt fand ich es gut das das Tork so schön aufs Hinterrad geht in S, also ohne Antritt nur mit Schwung nach hinten.
 Und beengt fand ich es eigentlich auf den paar Metern auch nicht.


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (1. Februar 2009)

hmm hast dir auf der homepage von canyon die rahmengr ausrechnen lassen? die ham da n prog mit dem du das machen kannst.
aber ich weiß nich S? aber wenn es dir bei der probefahrt taugt hat dann is doch ok oder?!


----------



## kürbis (1. Februar 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt bringt ihr mich wieder ins Grübeln.
> Bei der Probefahrt fand ich es gut das das Tork so schön aufs Hinterrad geht in S, also ohne Antritt nur mit Schwung nach hinten.
> Und beengt fand ich es eigentlich auf den paar Metern auch nicht.



ich fahre es in S und bin 173 

ist halt ein wenig spielerischer. ich bin auch s und m probegefahren und mir gefiel es in s besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (1. Februar 2009)

Also das PPS darf man auch nicht überbewerten. Das geht bei MTB's nur nach der Schrittlänge, ich glaube sogar Modellunabhängig in den gleichen Schritten.
Tja und das Fahren auf plattem Asphalt ist ja auch nicht so aussagekräftig.
Ich glaube das man mit meiner Größe beides gut Fahren kann, das S mehr in Richtung Freeridetauglichkeit geht und M eher in Tourentauglichkeit.
So hab ich mir das zumindest ausgemalt und hoffe das meine Rechnung so aufgeht.
Wäre schön wenn ein paar Leute in meiner Größenordnung mit Rahmengröße S berichten wie zufrieden sie sind.

Edit: da war ich noch am tippen, danke kürbis!


----------



## -=NofeaR=- (1. Februar 2009)

ok jedem wie es ihm gefällt. ich komm mit M super aus. und kann damit unter mir au tango tanzen im freeride bereich. aber i muss zu meiner schande au gestehen das i nich wie einige hier die möglichkeit hatte S u. M vorher probe zufahren. wohne da zuweit weg. aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner größe.


----------



## Eisbäcker (1. Februar 2009)

n´abend, ich war gestern mal in koblenz, eigentlich wollt ich mir die hammerschmidt am es angucken und probefahren. macht eigentlich auch nen ganz guten eindruck. 
aber! der dämpfer am es spricht ja mal garnicht an. ich bin zum vergleich auch das fr gefahren, welches einen deutlich besseren eindruck macht (dämpfer und gabel). insofern man das bei einer fahrt über den parkplatz bei minusgeraden beurteilen kann. 
was können mir denn die besitzer des es zum fahrwerk sagen?
wie verhält es sich im trail? bei schnellen steinpassagen und bei drops im 2m bereich?
bei mir müßte es bei einer körpergröß von 1,85m und schrittlänge von 0,87m wohl das L sein. welche größe fahrt ihr und wie kommt ihr damit auf touren und auf dem trail zurecht?

ansonsten kann ich noch folgendes sagen, der mitarbeiter war echt sehr nett und hat sich viel zeit genommen, schade finde ich allerdings das canyon für einen kürzeren oder längeren vorbau 20 euronen verlangt. da die räder sowieso aufgebaut werden ist es doch egal ob die nen kurzen oder langen vorbau aus dem lager holen.

vielen dank


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2009)

Ist halt nen König. Der Dämpfer war letzte Saison schon kacke und ist es sicherlich auch geblieben. Der Evolver performt wesentlich besser. Die Talas geht sehr gut, wenn sie eingefahren ist.



Eisbäcker schrieb:


> n´abend, ich war gestern mal in koblenz, eigentlich wollt ich mir die hammerschmidt am es angucken und probefahren. macht eigentlich auch nen ganz guten eindruck.
> aber! der dämpfer am es spricht ja mal garnicht an. ich bin zum vergleich auch das fr gefahren, welches einen deutlich besseren eindruck macht (dämpfer und gabel). insofern man das bei einer fahrt über den parkplatz bei minusgeraden beurteilen kann.
> was können mir denn die besitzer des es zum fahrwerk sagen?
> wie verhält es sich im trail? bei schnellen steinpassagen und bei drops im 2m bereich?
> ...


----------



## ES7.0 (1. Februar 2009)

> Ist halt nen König. Der Dämpfer war letzte Saison schon kacke und ist es sicherlich auch geblieben. Der Evolver performt wesentlich besser. Die Talas geht sehr gut, wenn sie eingefahren ist.



Also das ist ehrlich gesagt auf das aktuelle Modell bezogen meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Fahre ein 09er Torque ES8 und das Fahrwerk spricht jetzt schon gut an und wird ja wohl nach dem Einfahren nur noch besser. Und ja ich hab es schon auf verbockten Passagen und beim Dropen getestet. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das das Rebound vom Monarch Kälte nicht so gern mag. Vielleicht kommt daher dein Eindruck...

Gruß Sven


----------



## nova-maju (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ne CB Joblin und möchte die an mein Torque ES ranschrauben. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich am besten den Zug verlege?

thx


----------



## hopfer (2. Februar 2009)

am besten verlegst du das teil mit Kabelbindern entlang des Schaltzuges fürs Schaltwerg und gehst bei der Sattelrohr hoch und befestigst das teil dann noch mal im Sattelrohr Dreieck.

LG Peter


----------



## nova-maju (2. Februar 2009)

ok, vielen Dank. Gibt es eigentlich was schöneres als 0815 Kabelbinder um das ganze an der Sitzstrebe/Sattelstüzte zu befestingen?


----------



## stereotom (2. Februar 2009)

Könnte man nicht eventuell am Unterrohr andere Halterungen verwenden, die zwei Leitungen führen können? So wie am Cube Stereo?







Dort könnte man zusätzlich den Zug für das Schaltwerk unterbringen. Und dort wo jetzt der Schaltwerk-Zug ist könnte der für die Stütze untergebracht werden. Am Sattelrohr nach oben wären dann so Klips ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (2. Februar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Also das ist ehrlich gesagt auf das aktuelle Modell bezogen meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Fahre ein 09er Torque ES8 und das Fahrwerk spricht jetzt schon gut an und wird ja wohl nach dem Einfahren nur noch besser. Und ja ich hab es schon auf verbockten Passagen und beim Dropen getestet. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das das Rebound vom Monarch Kälte nicht so gern mag. Vielleicht kommt daher dein Eindruck...
> 
> Gruß Sven



welche größe hast du denn? also du bzw. dein rahmen 
sieht echt schick aus, hast du auch schon fotos in aktion gemacht?

@ all 
welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze vom es?

thx


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2009)

31.6


----------



## LimaBravo (3. Februar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Ist halt nen König. Der Dämpfer war letzte Saison schon kacke und ist es sicherlich auch geblieben. Der Evolver performt wesentlich besser. Die Talas geht sehr gut, wenn sie eingefahren ist.



Hallo,

mein zukünfiges T. ES8 ist unterwegs
hätte da ein paar Fragen an euch

zum Dämpfer:
habe von sehr kompetenter Stelle den Rat bekommen auf den Evolver umzubauen, anscheinend hat der Monarch wirklich nicht nur einen schlechten Ruf, wie seid ihr zufrieden, bzw. hat wer disbezüglich einen Vergleich und kann mich beraten ob der Monarch ausreicht, ist der Evolver uphill punkto absacken, wippen besser?

Welche Kettenführung hat sich bewährt, werde auf 2 fach 20/36 umrüsten, denkt ihr ist 20/38 auch möglich-schaltbar ?

Welche Pedale? möcht Klickpedale wie gewohnt, fahre jetzt am XC Time mit Käfig. 

würde mich über Erfahrungen freuen um vieleicht keine Fehlkäufe zu tätigen.

lg


----------



## schatten (3. Februar 2009)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> zum Dämpfer:
> habe von sehr kompetenter Stelle den Rat bekommen auf den Evolver umzubauen, anscheinend hat der Monarch wirklich nicht nur einen schlechten Ruf, wie seid ihr zufrieden, bzw. hat wer disbezüglich einen Vergleich und kann mich beraten ob der Monarch ausreicht, ist der Evolver uphill punkto absacken, wippen besser?


Fahr den Monarch doch erst mal und bilde dir ein eigenes Urteil. Der Monarch hat seine Schwächen nicht beim Uphill, sondern beim Downhill: Druckstufe überdämpft und dadurch schlechtes Ansprechen und mangelnde Progression, deshalb Durchschläge. Diese Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf das 2008er Modell. Ein Vergleich zwischen 08 und 09 würde mich aber auch mal interessieren


> Welche Kettenführung hat sich bewährt, werde auf 2 fach 20/36 umrüsten, denkt ihr ist 20/38 auch möglich-schaltbar ?


Wegen Kefü, bemühe mal die Suchfunktion. Es gibt wohl keine, die ohne Nacharbeit paßt (Kollision mit dem Hinterbau). 20/38 kann ich nichts zu sagen.


> Welche Pedale? möcht Klickpedale wie gewohnt, fahre jetzt am XC Time mit Käfig.


Ich habe mich direkt für Plattformpedale entschieden. ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Wenn du mit den Time zufrieden bist, warum nicht einfach die nehmen?


----------



## githriz (4. Februar 2009)

Das FR9 hat ja UST Felgen. 
Sind da auch tubeless Reifen drauf oder kommen die mit Schlauch?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Februar 2009)

so weit ich weiß kommt das fr 9 ohne schlauch. frag mal canyride, er hat bereits ein fr 9 und ich glaube er hatte das in nem anderen thread erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Februar 2009)

jo, aber er hat nur erwähnt, dass es auf den Reifen steht. "Reingeschaut" hat er auch nicht so weit ich weiß. Bleibt also eine Frage die noch zu klären wär.


----------



## heiopei (4. Februar 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Das FR9 hat ja UST Felgen.
> Sind da auch tubeless Reifen drauf oder kommen die mit Schlauch?


FRX hat auch UST Felgen aber Schläuche montiert, wird wohl beim FR9 nicht anders sein...


----------



## LimaBravo (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kann schon jemand eine Aussage punkto 2009er Monarch im Torque ES machen

lg


----------



## kailer (4. Februar 2009)

Also, wenn der Monarch sich irgendwie verändert hätte, würde RS wohl groß damit angeben. Beim Pearl gab es meines Wissens die ganzen Jahre über keinerlei Veränderungen.  
Der Evolver ist aber mit Sicherheit eine Verbesserung. Das ist einfach der beste Luftdämpfer. Wenn man ihn nicht kennt, vermisst man andererseits auch nix


----------



## maddin80 (5. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Mal ne einfache Frage, was sind UST-Felgen?


----------



## loxa789 (5. Februar 2009)

felgen die man mit und ohne schlauch fahren kann. du brauchst dafür aber den richtigen  ust reifen und etwas latexmilch.


----------



## ES7.0 (5. Februar 2009)

```
welche größe hast du denn? also du bzw. dein rahmen
sieht echt schick aus, hast du auch schon fotos in aktion gemacht?
```

Das ist Rahmengröße M und ich bin 175cm.

Bilder in action gibt es bis jetzt nur bewegt... Bin auf dem Vid der vordere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcQQBPl2Stg

Das Rad geht echt gut. Auch der Monarch macht mir bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, hab aber auch noch keine richtig große Sachen gedropt. Aber er hat aus Hüfthöhe ins flat bei meiner abstimmung mit ca 25-30% sag noch deutlich reserven...

Gruß Sven


----------



## simdiem (5. Februar 2009)

Sind Felgen die Tubeless geeignet sind. Also Wie beim Auto, ohne Schlauch.
Gruß Simon

Edit: loxa war schneller


----------



## ES7.0 (5. Februar 2009)

```
Hi!
Mal ne einfache Frage, was sind UST-Felgen?
```

Hier findest du noch genaue infos.

http://www.mavic.de/mtb/technologies/UST.1.3069.aspx

Brauchst nur eine UST Felge und den Tubeless Reifen

Gruß Sven


----------



## maddin80 (5. Februar 2009)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute, wenn wir grad bei UST sind. Kann mir einer verraten, ob es mit einer Handpumpe möglich ist einen Schlauchlos reifen vom leeren Zustand aufzupumpen?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Dichtheit zw. Reifen und Felge erst durch den Luftdruck selber hergestellt wird und somit mit der Leitung einer Handpumpe nicht erreicht werden kann. Hab aber keine Ahnung.


----------



## schatten (5. Februar 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Also, wenn der Monarch sich irgendwie verändert hätte, würde RS wohl groß damit angeben.


Der Monarch vom Torque ist ein OEM-Teil (222 mm EBL, Tuning D), den gibts nicht einzeln zu kaufen.



ES7.0 schrieb:


> Das Rad geht echt gut. Auch der Monarch macht mir bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, hab aber auch noch keine richtig große Sachen gedropt. Aber er hat aus Hüfthöhe ins flat bei meiner abstimmung mit ca 25-30% sag noch deutlich reserven...


Das klingt doch schon mal gut. Mein 08er Monarch ist bei Halbmeter-Flatdrops bei 25% Sag durchgeschlagen.


----------



## maddin80 (5. Februar 2009)

Und nochmal zu UST, wirklich auch nur ganz kurz!
Sind die SunRingle Equilizer 29 LR am Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 UST Felgen?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2009)

nein


----------



## maddin80 (6. Februar 2009)

Nochmals Danke! Gruß


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Februar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Bilder in action gibt es bis jetzt nur bewegt... Bin auf dem Vid der vordere
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcQQBPl2Stg
> 
> ...




starke Trails, und schöner Speed.


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. Februar 2009)

schönes vid, allerdings hab ich nach ner zeit nur noch pixel geshen 
aber vorallem schöner langer trail. 
wo gib it denn sowas? 
warst du etwa im Januar schon in den Alpen biken?


----------



## ES7.0 (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Quali ging bei Youtube leider nicht besser...

Nein es sind nicht die Alpen, "nur" der Pfälzer Wald der mir aber manchmal besser gefällt als die Alpen

In die Alpen geht es erst im August.

Gruß Sven


----------



## maddin80 (6. Februar 2009)

Schöner Trail im Video, aber sagt mal, das 1. lied kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (6. Februar 2009)

Denke mal du kennst das aus Roam...

Abr zurück zum Torque. Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich vom 09er Monarch zum Evolver. Würd micht mal interessieren, ob der wirklich soviel besser ist.

Gruß Sven


----------



## LimaBravo (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

würd mich auch interessieren, mein ES 8 ist unterwegs und ich werde es mal mit dem Monarch fahren, bin aber schon mal auf der Suche nach einen Evolver, wo bekommt man diesen günstig

lg


----------



## maddin80 (6. Februar 2009)

Kenne bis jetzt nur den Monarch aus dem 08 Nerve ES 8.0, weiss nicht ob sich da 2009 was verändert hat. Finde das der 08 Monarch sehr gut anspricht, aber jenachdem, was Du vorhast, würde ich zum Evolver greifen.


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Denke mal du kennst das aus Roam...
> 
> Abr zurück zum Torque. Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich vom 09er Monarch zum Evolver. Würd micht mal interessieren, ob der wirklich soviel besser ist.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Der Evolver ist klasse und lässt sich sehr individuell auf deinen Fahrstil abstimmen, er hat jedoch auch 6 ,in Worten sechs, Parameter, die abgestimmt werden müssen. und das kann dauern!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2009)

Naja, 6 Parameter, klingt viel isses nicht.

eig. ist es ganz einfach, zumindest wenn man das max an Ansprechverhalten will...

...beide Druckstufen komplett auf, Volumen auf 1 oder 2, im Piggy Mindestdruck, Zugstufe das sie eben passt, und Hauptkammer mit dem richtigen Druck befüllen, fertig.

Zumindest als Grundsetup erstmal ideal, bei bedarf kann man ja dann einzelne Parameter erhöhen.


----------



## Fonz! (8. Februar 2009)

kleine frage mal nebenbei

spiel mit dem gedanken evtl. die truative kurbel gegen shimano xt zu tauschen welche kurbelarmlänge haben die 2009er Torks ?!

P.S. Danke schon mal im voraus hab soweit nichts gefunden evtl. haben die leute die schon ein 2009er daheim haben mal die möglichkeit zu schauen denk 175 oder 170 


gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2009)

also 175 sollte Standard sein.


----------



## loxa789 (8. Februar 2009)

habe da meine bedenken, da die truvative kurbel breiter baut(oder habe ich nur den Eindruck da sie sehr wuchtig ist) das,dass Tretlagergehäuse nicht zu breit für die xt ist. sollte es doch passen werde auch ich auf xt 2fach umbauen. Das nächste Problem könnte die Schwinge für den Hinterbau sein. Glaube das die xt Kurbel daran nicht vorbei kommt. Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte belehrt mich von etwas besseren.


----------



## Fonz! (8. Februar 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> habe da meine bedenken, da die truvative kurbel breiter baut(oder habe ich nur den Eindruck da sie sehr wuchtig ist) das,dass Tretlagergehäuse nicht zu breit für die xt ist. sollte es doch passen werde auch ich auf xt 2fach umbauen. Das nächste Problem könnte die Schwinge für den Hinterbau sein. Glaube das die xt Kurbel daran nicht vorbei kommt. Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte belehrt mich von etwas besseren.



jop fragen über fragen die wohl geklärt werden müssten  wäre echt super


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2009)

nein, Tretlagergehäuse ist nicht zu breit und es gibt da keine Probleme mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja, 6 Parameter, klingt viel isses nicht.
> 
> eig. ist es ganz einfach, zumindest wenn man das max an Ansprechverhalten will...
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja so froh, daß wir dich hier im Forum haben:
decolocsta erklärt die Welt in 5 Worten.


----------



## ES7.0 (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Einschätzung!
 Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Monarch zufrieden. Mal schauen wie er sich bei den gröberen Sachen macht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## messerclub-illi (8. Februar 2009)

Super erste Ausfahrt mit meinem FR8 (2009)   keine 5 min unterwegs bremse ich an meiner Heimabfahrt kurz hab ploetzlich ein zischen ( das ich sogar an meinem bein merkte) und siehe da im Reifen nen 2-3cm riss und der schlauch auch hin... Später habe ich gesehen das an dem Anbremspunkt Scherben lagen und ich mir wahrscheinlich eine beim bremsen "eingebremst" habe....... bin Ziemlich enttäuscht von den super duper stabilen Muddy Mary's    Daher meine Fragen:
Weiss wer biss zu welcher Reifenbreite das FR von 2009 zugelassen ist_?  und welche Alternativen gibts denn zur Muddy Mary?  hier in Tschechien ist Schwalbe nicht so verbreitet wie bspw Maxxis
Danke
Illi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Gegen Scherben schützt der beste Reifen nicht. Maxxis Minion is ne gescheite Alternative.


----------



## Fonz! (9. Februar 2009)

so nochmal das thema wegen kurbelgarnitur ...
hab gerade bei canyon angerufen und der meinte nach rücksprache das truative ab diesem jahr nur noch 170 mm Kurbel bei Rahmengröße M verbaut,
dazu meinte dann noch der Mitarbeiter da sich der Rahmen der Tork ES Serie mit der Tork FR gleichen , daher dürfte die geschichte mit einer Shimano XT Kurbel keine Probleme machen ...

was meint ihr dazu trau den frieden nicht so ganz


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

Es IST kein Problem... guck ma in anderen Canyon Foren. Es gibt Leute die schon die XT Kurbel ans FR 2009 montiert haben. 

Guckst du:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279299


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (9. Februar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Es IST kein Problem... guck ma in anderen Canyon Foren. Es gibt Leute die schon die XT Kurbel ans FR 2009 montiert haben.
> 
> Guckst du:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279299



wenn ich jetzt noch die info bekomme welche kurbelarmlänge das ist bin ich dir sehr dankbar und bestell mit die XT


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei mir ist ne Hammerschmidt montiert. Schreib doch ma ne PN an einen, der sein FR8.0 schon hat.

Normalerweise wird aber die 175mm Kurbel verbaut. 5mm mehr oder weniger sind aber nicht sonn Drama. Wenn du nur DH fährst und viel Bodenfreiheit brauchst, ist vielleicht die kurze Version sinnvoll.

Ich würde aber immer zur 175mm greifen, da man dadurch mehr Moment erzeugen kann und besser bergauf kommt.


----------



## messerclub-illi (9. Februar 2009)

ich kann heut abend mal gucken was die kurbelaenge am FR8 ist.....wenn ich es nicht wieder vergesse


----------



## Fonz! (9. Februar 2009)

super wäre cool danke


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

die Größe steht zumindest bei XT Kurbeln auf der Innenseite der Kurbel im Bereich Pedalverschraubung.


----------



## T.V. (9. Februar 2009)

Moin,

beim Torque FR8 (2009) in L ist eine 175er Truvativ Kurbel verbaut. XT ist kein Problem, habe ich gerade selbst eingebaut. Tretlagergehäuse ist 73mm breit.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2009)

Bei 170cm Körpergrösse wirst du eine 170mm Kurbel brauchen, darüber dann eher ne 175mm Kurbel. 
Wenn du nur bergab fährst auf heftigen Strecken usw., könnte eine 165er Kurbel mehr Bodenfreiheit bringen.

Ansonsten ist die Truvativ beliebig durch irgendeine andere moderne Kurbel mit der gleichen Innenlagerbreite ersetzbar, ich hab zB ne alte Saint dran.


----------



## Merlin2033 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich musste am Wochenende feststellen, dass sich bei meinem ES 7.0 auch wasser im Rahmen gesammelt hat. Danach hab ich hier mal nachgelesen und das mit der Abflussbohrung gefunden. Ist das denn die einzige Möglichkeit? Ich finde es nicht so prickelnd mein fast neues Torque anbohren zu müssen. Wer hat das alles schon gemacht? Und jedes mal sattel raus und austrocknen zu lassen habe ich auch keine lust! Hat das jemand sonst eine Lösung?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

Is da keine Ablaufbohrung im Tretlager? Bei meinem Nerve is eins drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2009)

Nein, aber man soll sein Radl ja eh auf dem Kopf stehend aufbewahren zwecks Öl an die Schmierstellen der Gabel, da läuft dann das Wasser eh raus.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

ich wette dass nicht ma 5% aller Leute machen. *g*


----------



## prong (9. Februar 2009)

Schau in mein Album, da ist das Foto der Bohrung meines TES. Wirklich  kein Problem. Habe deswegen damals extra bei Canyon angerufen.



Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Ich musste am Wochenende feststellen, dass sich bei meinem ES 7.0 auch wasser im Rahmen gesammelt hat. Danach hab ich hier mal nachgelesen und das mit der Abflussbohrung gefunden. Ist das denn die einzige Möglichkeit? Ich finde es nicht so prickelnd mein fast neues Torque anbohren zu müssen. Wer hat das alles schon gemacht? Und jedes mal sattel raus und austrocknen zu lassen habe ich auch keine lust! Hat das jemand sonst eine Lösung?


----------



## wartool (9. Februar 2009)

ich habe mal gaaanz wichtige und dringende Frage an Euch...

kann man in einem 08er Torque FR auch nen Schnellspanner hinten fahren??? oder geht das nicht (kenne mich mit den Achstypen noch nicht so gut aus)!

THX


----------



## schatten (9. Februar 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> kann man in einem 08er Torque FR auch nen Schnellspanner hinten fahren???



Nein, das hat eine Maxle-Steckachse. Torque ES würde gehen.


----------



## preumi (9. Februar 2009)

@ Fonz
Hab an meinem Torque FR8 2009 Größe M eine XT-Kurbel mit einer Länge von
175mm verbaut,passt perfekt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. Februar 2009)

Danke an Schatten.. dachte ich mir...


----------



## Fonz! (9. Februar 2009)

preumi schrieb:


> @ Fonz
> Hab an meinem Torque FR8 2009 Größe M eine XT-Kurbel mit einer Länge von
> 175mm verbaut,passt perfekt.
> Gruß



danke hab mir xt bestellt hoff ich kann bald fahren


----------



## maddin80 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Zum Wasser am Lager. Unten am Rahmen habt Ihr eine Schraube, die den Schaltzug an der richtigen Position hält, wenn Ihr das Rad abstell, einfach die Schraube raus drehen und in einem leichten Wingel an eine Wand lehnen, dann sollte das Wasser (Feuchtigkeit) ohne Probleme ablaufen können. Bei der Grundreinigung, das Lager ausbauen und mal gründlich sauber machen, es könnte sich auch was dreck drinnen sammeln.

Gruß


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2009)

3mm Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren und Ruhe ist.
Habe ich auch gemacht fahre ich schon 1,5 Jahre mit herum. ist von Canyon abgesegnet.
Macht es euch nicht so schwer. Warum Canyon die Bohrung bei den aktuellen Modellen noch nicht nachgepflegt hat ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## maddin80 (11. Februar 2009)

Das zum Thema Verbesserungen von Canyon!


----------



## Merlin2033 (11. Februar 2009)

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mein Canyon nicht anbohren möchte. Wenn es kein Problem wäre und nötig, dann würde es canyon doch von werk aus machen oder?

Und das lager ausbauen um evtl. vorhandene späne wegzunehmen hab ich keine lust zu.

Aber das mit der Schraube jedesmal wegschrauben kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? ich kenne mich dann will ich nämlich schnell aufs rad und vergiss diese schraube und dann ist sie weg! tja mals überlegen!!! hmmmm


----------



## loxa789 (11. Februar 2009)

Habe ein Tork fr(09) zuhause das hat auch eine Bohrung im Tretlagergehäuse.
lg Loxa789


----------



## oldie-pilot (11. Februar 2009)

also mein FR08 hat auch ´ne Bohrung unterm Tretlager...
und ich würd auf jedenfall eine setzen-schon wegen dem gewichtsvorteil...


----------



## prong (11. Februar 2009)

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Bohren und fertig 
2. Lager vergammeln lassen
3. Weiter über das Thema nachdenken



Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mein Canyon nicht anbohren möchte. Wenn es kein Problem wäre und nötig, dann würde es canyon doch von werk aus machen oder?
> 
> Und das lager ausbauen um evtl. vorhandene späne wegzunehmen hab ich keine lust zu.
> 
> Aber das mit der Schraube jedesmal wegschrauben kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? ich kenne mich dann will ich nämlich schnell aufs rad und vergiss diese schraube und dann ist sie weg! tja mals überlegen!!! hmmmm


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo der doofe Fragen Frager (also ich)  ist wieder da

kann mir einer die Funktionalitaet des FCS hebels erklaeren (and der Mega K und an der one glaub ich)

meine FR8 liegt grad ruecklinks das es nach ca 5 min Fahrzeit neues Beinkleid fuer hinten benoetigt daher kann ich nich testen was der macht


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (12. Februar 2009)

Fährt jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet ein Torque FR das man eventuell mal eine kleine runde fahren könnte.
Am besten Region Heiligenhaus/Essen/Velbert...

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> Hallo der doofe Fragen Frager (also ich)  ist wieder da
> 
> kann mir einer die Funktionalitaet des FCS hebels erklaeren (and der Mega K und an der one glaub ich)
> 
> ...




http://www.formula-brake.it/en/support/download/85

2.2 FCS
To adjust the FCS to meet your requirements, turn knob
27.
WARNING: When adjusting the FCS, the lever must
be in its resting position.

Druckpunkteinstellung.


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

das hab ich ja auch gelesen........ aber irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch was die Bedeutung des hebels is....sprich was soll der

meine Maguras hatten sowas nich  

Edit:
Bedeutet Druckpunkteinstellung....das ich da einstellen kann wenns richtig zur sache geht.....aslo...... entweder erst am Griff oder gleich beim antippen oder in der mitte halt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2009)

der druckpunkt wandert näher zum lenker oder eben weiter weg. ich hab zwei bikes mit diesen hebeln und ich habe sie noch nie benutzt.


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

super danke.....

muss schnellsmoeglich meinen neuen reifen aufziehen (Mininon 2.5 3C mischung )
das ich mal mit meinem rad auch mal laenger als 5 min fahren kann.....

ich denke ich werd mit dem druckpunktdingens rumspielen....

weil bei meiner ersten fahrt empfand ich den druckpunkt als sehr sehr spaet (also fast am Lenker)  is nich so mein ding beseonders weil ja wenn die bremse heiss wird der druckpunkt wandert ....... oder is das nicht so das problem bei formula bremsen?   bei meinen Maguars war das teilweise extrem


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2009)

weiter weg wirst du ihn auch nicht bekomme  der druckpunkt ist mir noch nicht gewandert. wegen meiner könnte er aber auch weiter außen sein. aber die hebel sind am anschlag und in die andere richtung kommt er nur noch näher zum lenker... nicht wunder, dass ein hebel nach unten zeigt und der andere nach oben. formula-bremshebel lassen sich links wie rechts montieren.


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mein Canyon nicht anbohren möchte. Wenn es kein Problem wäre und nötig, dann würde es canyon doch von werk aus machen oder?
> 
> Und das lager ausbauen um evtl. vorhandene späne wegzunehmen hab ich keine lust zu.
> 
> Aber das mit der Schraube jedesmal wegschrauben kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? ich kenne mich dann will ich nämlich schnell aufs rad und vergiss diese schraube und dann ist sie weg! tja mals überlegen!!! hmmmm




Hast du dir mal ein Innenlager angeschaut?
Hier:http://bike-components.de/catalog/image_plug.php?products_id=21103
Da brauchst du nichts demontieren von wegen Spänen und so, ist auch von innen gekapselt. Aber wie lange das hält wenn es immer in Wasserbad steht?
Überleg noch schön weiter.
ein Einwand fehlt hier noch:
Und was ist mit der Garantieeee??


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

Wie bekommt ihr da eig. alle Wasser rein?

Mr. Dampfstrahler?

Flüsse durchqueren?

mit dem Bike im Schwimmbecken fahren?


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

Kondenswasser im Rahmen!
Fahren bei Regen und Schnee!

Hast du bei deinem Torque schon einmal unten die Schraube der Zugfürung rausgeschraubt und probiert ob da Wasser rausläuft. Ich habe mich gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

bei mir is da kein Wasser, nur Fett, massig Fett


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> s...
> 
> weil bei meiner ersten fahrt empfand ich den druckpunkt als sehr sehr spaet (also fast am Lenker)  is nich so mein ding beseonders weil ja wenn die bremse heiss wird der druckpunkt wandert ....... oder is das nicht so das problem bei formula bremsen?   bei meinen Maguars war das teilweise extrem



Druckpunkt ist ein Problem bei der Formula (siehe the-one-Fred im Bremsenforum), da die ab Werk meist nicht richtig entlüftet/befüllt sind. Wundere dich nicht wenn du dein Bike wieder umdrehst und der Druckpunkt ist ganz weg! 
Ich hab meinem Mechaniker hier mal zugeschaut, er hat das Ding drei-viermal entlüftet und es kam immer noch Luft raus. Jetzt sind sie überbefüllt und der Druckpunkt wandert beim Bremsen nach aussen, da kein Druckausgleich mehr möglich ist. Argh. Also wieder was DOT rauslaufen lassen...und wieder entlüften...
Aber sonst ne prima Bremse


----------



## maddin80 (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich bei Regen fahre, ist da ratz fatz so viel wasser drinne, kaum zu klauben. Die Suppe läuft am Schnellspanner rein. Habe das jetzt mit Sanitärklebeband zu gemacht. Das nervt total!


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

das laeuft durch den schnellspanner rein?
 wie denn das hast du die Sattelstuetze zu weit draussen?

also ich hatte auch wasser im Rahmen aber lief eigentlich immer umgehend unten raus

Nur den strebenschutz am Hinterbau musste von zeit zur zeit mal verschoben werden weill das Neopren wasserdicht ist


----------



## mhedder (12. Februar 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich hier so rein platze.

Bei mir steht in nächster Zeit ein Bikekauf an, und da liebäugle ich unter anderem mit dem Torque ES 9.0.

Hier haben ja schon einige Leute das 2009er Modell mit der Hammerschmidt. Kann mir jemand mal das "reale" Gewicht mitteilen?

Wäre echt dankbar.


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

reale gewicht der Hammerschmidt oder des ES 9.0?

Also was die Canyon Angaben angeht die scheinen zu stimmen so einige Leuts die die 2009er schon erhalten haben bestaetigten das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (12. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> reale gewicht der Hammerschmidt oder des ES 9.0?
> 
> Also was die Canyon Angaben angeht die scheinen zu stimmen so einige Leuts die die 2009er schon erhalten haben bestaetigten das



Sorry, für die unklare Ausdrucksweise. Das komplette Rad meine ich natürlich...

Wäre schön, wenn mal jemand nachgewogen hätte...


----------



## maddin80 (12. Februar 2009)

@messerclub-illi

Hi, der Sattel ist nicht zu wiet draußen. Ja, genau an der Stelle läuft es an meinem Torque 8.0 2008 rein. Das Problem seinen aber mehrere zu haben.


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

@mhedder.....  es haben leute nachgewogen weis aber nicht ob gerade auch fuer dein Bike.. aber das allgemeine feedback war Angaben von Canyon stimmten aufs Gramm

@maddin 
is ja komisch...also ich hatte da noch kein probleme mit. Rutscht die sattelstuetze von alleine rein oder sowas?


----------



## axxis (12. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> @mhedder.....  es haben leute nachgewogen weis aber nicht ob gerade auch fuer dein Bike.. aber das allgemeine feedback war Angaben von Canyon stimmten aufs Gramm



Aufs Gramm? Anscheinend bist du tatsächlich so töricht, dass es dir selbst nicht einleuchtet, warum das Schwachsinn ist. Was soll die krampfhafte Schöntuerei - hilft das hier irgendjemanden?


----------



## maddin80 (12. Februar 2009)

ne ne da ist alles fest. Durch das Tape erst einmal behoben.


----------



## Taunuswichtel (12. Februar 2009)

Mal ein paar Zahlen zu der Gewichtsfrage :

Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon im Laden und habe die Bikes an meine mitgebrachte Waage gehängt, da es ja bei den Canyons seit dem Umzug in den Glaspalast ja angeblich keine Waage mehr im Hause gibt. 

Torque ES 8 Gr. L  mit 545 Pedalen (567g)  13,8 Kg

Torque ES 9 Gr. S mit Flatpedals (c.a. 300g) 14,0 Kg


Torque FR 9 Gr. M mit 545 Pedalen (567g) 15,7 Kg

Ich habe mich gewundert, da die Räder soviel wiegen wie es im Katalog steht - aber inklusive Pedale !!!

Hoffentlich habe ich bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen können.


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

@axxis  siehe Taunuswichtel  sonst no comment


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

ich kann die Gewichte wie oben gepostet so nicht glauben.

Hatte auchmal ne optimistenwaage die alles gut 1 Kilo leichter gemacht hat


----------



## Mike J (12. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> super danke.....
> 
> muss schnellsmoeglich meinen neuen reifen aufziehen (Mininon 2.5 3C mischung )



könntest du dich vllt mal bei mir melden wenn du den reifen drauf hast ... ?
wollt ihn mir demnächst auch drauf machn aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das im hinterbau passt ... könnst du vllt mal deine erfahrungen dann posten ? *bitte bitte * 


MFg


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (12. Februar 2009)

Mike J schrieb:


> könntest du dich vllt mal bei mir melden wenn du den reifen drauf hast ... ?
> wollt ihn mir demnächst auch drauf machn aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das im hinterbau passt ... könnst du vllt mal deine erfahrungen dann posten ? *bitte bitte *
> 
> 
> MFg




passt, siehe meine Galerie. Aber wenn Du ab und an Asphalt fährst ...
... Klettverschluss ist ein sch****dreck dagegen


----------



## prong (12. Februar 2009)

Fahren im Gelände bei Nässe/Regen.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr da eig. alle Wasser rein?
> 
> Mr. Dampfstrahler?
> 
> ...


----------



## messerclub-illi (13. Februar 2009)

ja der passt...... gestern raufgezogen  der sieht sogar nen bissl kleiner als der serienmaessige MM aus. Fahrerfahrungen kann ich noch keine liefern....  aber das tat ja schon jemand......

Hoffe is nich ganz so schlimm von wegen Klettverschluss und so....


----------



## githriz (13. Februar 2009)

Kann evt einer von euch der das aktuelle FR 09 mit den Deemax Laufrädern hat mal ein Foto von der Hinterradnabe Ritzelseitig machen?

Vielen lieben dank schonmal dafür!


----------



## l.o.k.i (13. Februar 2009)

ich habe am 10.2 mein Torque ES 9.0 2009 erhalten. 
Heute schaltete die Hammerschmidt nach ca 40min Tour nicht mehr, also wenn der Zug entspannt wurde geschah nichts.
Es war kein Schmutz oder Eis zu erkennen das den Schaltvorgang stören konnte. Das zurückdrücken der Schraube (an dem der Zug befestigt ist) auf der Unterseite der HS war nicht möglich obwohl der Zug davor tatsächlich locker war.

Erst zuhause nach abspülen mit 1l warmen Wasser funktionierte das Schalten wieder!!!
Bei den Touren davor bei Temperaturen um die 5°C konnte ich keine Probleme bei der Funktion feststellen mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass der Freilauf unterschiedlich laut ist egal ob Overdrive oder nicht.

Kann es sein das die Hammerschmidt eingefroren ist, die Temperatur lag um die 0 +- 3°C, oder liegt hier ein Defekt vor?   
Wenn die HS bei den Temperaturen schon einfriert dann ist sie für den Winter ja total nutzlos. Ich will doch nicht bei jeder Tour eine Thermosflasche mit warmenTee für die HS mit nehmen oder vor jedem Schaltvorgang draufpissen zum Auftauen 

Gibt ja hier einige die schon eine HS fahren wie ist das bei euch??


----------



## LimaBravo (13. Februar 2009)

bin auch heute im Schnee unterwegs gewesen, dieser versaute Umwerfer hat tadellos funktioniert
ich denke die Hammerschidt wintertauglich zu machen wird eine Herausforderung werden, vielleicht die Anlenkung und das ganze Umfeld einfetten, oder mit Frostschutz einsprühen, oder einen Abweiser, Abdeckung verbauen.

lg


----------



## Mike J (14. Februar 2009)

ok ... thx für euere antworten zum minion !!


----------



## l.o.k.i (14. Februar 2009)

Dreck war der HS bei den ersten Ausfahrten auch ganz egal.
Jedoch gestern war ich, bis auf 500m Anfahrt auf einer geschlossenen Schnee und Eisdecke unterwegs (hat die letzten 3 o 4 Tage) geschneit. Und so sauber wie gestern war die HS auch nicht mehr seit dem auspacken.

Fetten o Frostschutz auftragen bei der Anlenkung bringt meines erachtens sicher nichts da es dort eigentlich nichts zu schmieren gibt. Bei mir hats eindeutig drinen geklemmt.

Ich werde heute einfach mal das Bike 1h in den Schnee stecken und schauen ob sie wieder einfriert, und stecken bleibt.

So genug Probleme beschrieben jetzt muss ich auch noch ein paar positive Sachen zum Torque loswerden:
Klettereigenschaften sind echt super 25% bei Schnee und Eis kein Problem (1,2kg schwere DH-Reifen mit 3-5mm Spikes)
Der Monarch funktioniert trotz der Temperaturen super bin echt erstaunt. Ich hatte bezüglich des Dämpfers am meisten Bedenken vor dem Kauf. (fahre jetzt mir 30% Sag auf Schnee und Eis)
Fox 36 ist auch top funktioniert aber bei den Temperaturen nicht ganz so fein wie der Monarch  oder vielleicht muss sie nur noch mehr eingefahren werden.


----------



## ES7.0 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Überprüfe mal, ob alle Einstellmöglichkeite sich in der Werkseinstellung befinden. Das Werkssetup findest du auf der beiligenden FOX cd. Meine Gabel war ziemlich weit von dem Grundsetup weg und hat dadurch einfach schlecht angesprochen. Sie wurde aber nach den ersten Ausfahrten nocheinmal deutlich besser.

Gruß SVen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (14. Februar 2009)

@ES7.0
danke für den Tip hab schon mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt und bei mir waren auch nicht die Werkseinstellungen drinen, fahr sie mit weniger Druck wie auf der Foxpage beschrieben (nutzte fast den ganzen Federweg) und die Dämfung habe ich auch verringert.
Sie geht schon ganz gut, nur der Unterschied zwischen der hochgelobten Gabel und dem doch hier im Forum oft schlecht geredeten Dämpfer empfinde ich nicht.
Dämpfer und Gabel sind großartig, müssen jetzt nur noch lange halten


HS ist heute bei 0-3°C nicht eingefroren auch 2h unter Schnee begraben hat sie problemlos überstanden, also mal schauen wies weiter geht.


----------



## PhoEnjX (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo euch allen!...

Ich bin noch relativ frisch hier im Forum und kÃ¶nnte schonmal die erste richtig gute Hilfe gebrauchen...

Im Moment bin ich begeisterter Touren und...ja, wie sagt man, All-Mountain-Biker mit meinem Cube AMS 125 K18...

Um sofort auf den Punkt zu kommen, spreche ich die Sache doch gleich direkt an...Ich mÃ¶chte mir zum Ende nÃ¤chsten Jahres, wenn es passt ein Enduro kaufen, weil ich auf jeden Fall mehr SpaÃ und Action auf Abfahrten, technischem Terrain und mehr vielleicht sog. SpaÃreserven (Federweg, Einsatzbereich etc. ...) ... ...

Ich denke mal, dass ich jetzt einen Roman mal auÃen vorlasse...um die vielen Fragen von mir zu erleichtern, mache ich das jetzt mal so...


*Fakten:*

Ich mÃ¶chte ein neues Enduro, bisher auf jeden Fall von Canyon!

 Ich mÃ¶chte damit mehr SpaÃ und Action auf Abfahrten (Kein Bikepark...) und auch mal  auf technischem Terrain fahren...Einfach nur ein hÃ¶heres Level fahren als bisher und damit mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten auf den oben genannten Einsatzgebieten Ich will mit dem Bike aber auch ohne Lift gut hochkommen ...Am besten wÃ¤re es, wenn das Enduro auch noch fÃ¼r den harmlosen Einsatzzweck ( gemÃ¼tliche Hausrunde z.B...) anpassbar wÃ¤re...Also ein Allroundtaugliches Bike...aber mit dem deutlichen Schwerpunkt auf Action und eben Enduro

Ich habe mich vorzeitig schon etwas auf die Canyon Torque Reihe fixiert (Optik,Test- und Erfahrungsberichte, Preis und natÃ¼rlich die den passenden Einsatzzweck...

 Ich mÃ¶chte spÃ¤ter (je nach Preis im nÃ¤chsten Jahr... zwischen 2300 und hÃ¶chstens 3000 â¬ ausgeben...

 Bisher fahre ich ein 22" Cube AMS 125 K18 Touren/All-Mountainfully...Ich bin 20 Jahre jung, 1,93 m groÃ und habe (falls das hier von Bedeutung ist, extrem lange Beine (SchrittlÃ¤nge dÃ¼rfte nach der letzten Messung bei 91-95 cm liegen...)...

*Fragen:*

1. Welches der beiden Canyon Torque's ist dafÃ¼r besser geeignet? (Wo liegen die Unterschiede? ...

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=771

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=768

2. Wie sieht es aus mit der RahmenhÃ¶he und der damit verbundenen Sitzposition aus?...(Sollte ich, wenn ich einen 22" Tourer habe auch ein 22" (Bei Canyon "XL") ES oder FR nehmen? We sieht das VerhÃ¤ltnis da aus zwischen den beiden Bikeklassen?...

3. Was habt ihr fÃ¼r Erfahrungen mit euren Torque's?  (Abfahrt, Bergauf, Trailsurfen etc...) ...

4. Ich hÃ¤tte auf jeden Fall Lust auf einen Selbstaufbau, weil mir die Gabel "Marzocchi 55 ATA Micro z.B und auch andere Komponenten (Naben, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe etc.) sehr gefallen, da macht ein der Bau seines eigenen zusammengebastelten Traumbike ja gleich noch mehr Lust!...Aber soweit ich weiÃ, wÃ¼rde ich ja dann Geld unnÃ¼tzt in die Tonne schmeiÃen, wenn ich dadurch 1000 â¬ mehr bezahle, als wenn ich mir gleich das ohnehin TOP ausgestattete Torque Ã¼ber Canyon kaufe (und nicht nur den Rahmen...) ...Mir ist es eigentlich wirklich egal, Hauptsache die hÃ¼bsche Torque Reihe, ich hoffe die werden sich wohl bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr nicht negativ verÃ¤ndern...



KÃ¶nnt ihr mal da eventuell helfen?...Das fÃ¤nde ich echt super!...

Verzeiht, die etwas unÃ¼bersichtliche Schreibweise, ich weiÃ, ich komme manchmal nicht auf den Punkt...

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## wartool (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo PhoEnjX

die gleichen Gedanken, wie du mache ich mir seit ca 7 Monaten.
Mein Tipp in diesem Fall: bau selbst auf.. besonders in XL bekommst Du bestimmt gÃ¼nstig nen entsprechenden Rahmen (ich habe nen FR gekauft, weil der haltbarer ist.. vor allem mit 180er Gabel). Falls du wissen mÃ¶chtest, wo du LaufrÃ¤der und Avid Code gÃ¼nstig bekommen kannst.. schick mir ne PN.. Den Rest (Kurbel usw) habe ich von Hibike.. aber auch da kannst Du bestimmt ein paar Euros sparen, wenn Du irgendwo im Netz bissl rumsuchst.

Folgende Komponenten verwende ich:

Torque FR aus 2008 in GrÃ¶Ãe LARGE (large, weil ich bergauf auch kurbeln muss.. und das medium dafÃ¼r nicht gut geeignet wÃ¤re - dafÃ¼r aber handlicher und verspielter wÃ¤re) - aber gut.. irgendwo muss ich Kompromisse machen.

Avid Code 203 vorne und hinten

Trigger und Schaltwerk X9

Umwerfer und Kurbel XT 3fach 175mm

Marzocchi 66 ATA 2009er Modell

Als DÃ¤mpfer war beim Rahmenkit ein Swinger 6way dabei

Was den Vorbau angeht muss ich mal gucken, wenn morgen die Gabel da ist..

Ach ja.. LRS: Hope pro 2 mit schwarzenSpeichen und DT 5.1er Felgen.

Das ganze wird ca bei 2600â¬ rauskommen- incl. allem.

Bilder folgen, sobald das Teil fertig ist


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2009)

PhoEnjX schrieb:


> ...Ich bin 20 Jahre jung, 1,93 m groß und habe (falls das hier von Bedeutung ist, extrem lange Beine (Schrittlänge dürfte nach der letzten Messung bei 91-95 cm liegen...)...(Sollte ich, wenn ich einen 22" Tourer habe auch ein 22" (Bei Canyon "XL") ES oder FR nehmen?



Du liegst mit deiner Grösse bei XL schon richtig, wenn du nicht in den Biekpark oder springen etc. willst. 
Das FR fällt aber eh was kürzer aus, hat auch einen kürzeren Vorbau. Nimm das FR !

Wenn du unbedingt basteln willst, hol dir doch einen Rahmen aus e*** oder aus dem Bikemarkt - oder nimm ein Komplettbike und schlachte es. 
Aber ne 55ATA dran schrauben  wo man so eine geile Fox bekommt...


----------



## Timbozim (16. Februar 2009)

Schnellspanner hinten am Torque 9.0 wie gehts genau?

Laufrad rein, Achse durchschieben und ins gegenüberliegende Rahmenteil reinschrauben.. Um die Achse so richtig fest drehen zu können, Schnellspannerhebel "nach hinten" umklappen so dass er in die Aussparung der Achse eingreift, nun kann der Schnellspannhebel als Hebelarm zum festdrehen verwendet werden. Nach festdrehen den Schnellspannerhebel "nach vorne" umklappen wie ein normaler Schnellspanner. 
Beim nach vorne umklappen überwinde ich zwar einen Klemmpunkt an dem es schwerer geht, richtig fest fixiert ist der Hebel dann aber nicht in Umklapprichtung. Habe ich vorher zu lasch angezogen?
2. Problem/ Frage: Wenn der Schnellspanner so fixiert wurde kann sich der Schnellspannhebel im Kreis drehen, zwar dreht er sich nicht lose aber ich kenne es von einem normalen Schnellspanner, dass der Hebel nach dem Festklemmen sich nicht bewegt.
Habe ich da alles richtig gemacht?


----------



## messerclub-illi (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Timbo
hast du ......weil das ding is ja kein normaler schnellspanner is mehr ne Steckachse
und das du den Hebel frei bewgen kannst is normal..... 

ich hatte es bei meiner ersten aus fahrt komplett falsch gemacht (hatte handfest zugeschraubt)  zum glueck ging mir nach 5 min der Hinterreifen kaputt....und als ich schiebend zu hause ankam war die steckachse nur noch halb drin..... Glueck im Unglueck

btw gibt auch  nen video (habs bei youtube gesehen) wie dieses maxle system funzt.. das rearmaxl funktionert genauso wie das verbessert maxle system fuer vorne,...... ganso wie du es beschrieben hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (16. Februar 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Kann evt einer von euch der das aktuelle FR 09 mit den Deemax Laufrädern hat mal ein Foto von der Hinterradnabe Ritzelseitig machen?
> 
> Vielen lieben dank schonmal dafür!




rein interessehalber möchte ich das auch mal sehen, also kann jemand so ein foto machen!


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Februar 2009)

Kurze Frage an die Leute mit einem Torque ES? Was für Pedale fahrt ihr?

Ich wollte mir eins holen wo auch ein Klickmechanismus mit dabei ist wie z.B. beim Shimano PD-M 545 XT oder dem Mallet von CrankBrothers.

Ist die Frage ob die Dinger bei ruppigem Downhill/Bikepark was taugen wenn man nicht eingeklickt ist. Die sehen nicht so rutschfest aus finde ich. Habt ihr mit den beiden Pedalen Erfahrungen gemacht bzw habt ihr was besser gefunden?


----------



## Moonshaker (16. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr die Mallet und bin top zufrieden. Hab aber längere Pins reingeschraubt ca. 1cm lang von daher krallen die sich bei mir auch "uneingeclickt" in die Schuhsohle. Bei den Mallets kann man die Pins tauschen und in jedem gut sortierten Metallhandel für 3-4  20 Pins in deiner Wahllänge kaufen.

mfg MooN


----------



## LimaBravo (16. Februar 2009)

@Moonshaker

und wie gehts dir mit den langen Pins beim ausklicken, ist eine schnelle Fußdrehung möglich um im Fall der Fälle schnell rauszukommen ?

Habe jetzt die Time montiert, bin aber mit der Standfestigkeit ausgeklickt nicht zufrieden und will andere. Bitte um eure Erfahrungen mit Klick`s Pedale bei anspruchsvollen Euduro.


----------



## messerclub-illi (16. Februar 2009)

das fand ich bei der mallet extrem doof..... verdrehtes knie inkl  aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2009)

Shimano 647 sind ja ganz gute Pedale, aber ausgeklickt geht garnichts. 
Dann lieber Flats auf Tour. 
Manche sagen, die Wellgo d10







sind gut, such mal im entsprechenden Forum.


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2009)

Hey Leuts..

ich habe mal eine Frage an die FR besitzer, die auch noch den originalen 6-way Dämpfer nutzen...

Ich habe mir einen 08er Rahmen mit Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft. Erste Auffälligkeit: der verbaute ISX 6 Way ist nicht schwarz beklebt, sondern silbern beklebt.. beschriftung sieht soweit identisch aus.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich bekomme den Dämpfer via SPV nicht entsprechend meinen Vorstellungen eingestellt. 

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich via SPV die Wippfreiheit soweit reduzieren könnte, um mit dem Radl gescheit bergauf pedalieren zu können. - Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man mit dem 1-4er Verstellknopf am SPV Piggypack dann die SPV-Rate reduzieren könne, um die Federung "smoover" für Abfahrten, etc zu machen.

Liege ich damit falsch, und die SPV Geschichte dient echt lediglich der einmaligen Anpassung...? Das würde also für mich bedeuten, dass ich dann theoretisch "unten" den Druck am SPV erhöhen müsste, um ihn oben vor einer Abfahrt wieder zu reduzieren? - ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, da der Dämpfer ja auch im Torque ES verbaut wird.. und dort ja eher auf Wippfreiheit geachtet wird...

Ein weiterer Punkt, der mich stutzig macht ist der, dass der Dämpfer ziemlich laut schmatzt.. ist das normal? - Fumktion scheint i.O.

Also finale Frage.. ist das Teil evtl nur defekt, und ließe sich sonst in dem Sinne einstellen, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe?

Ergänzend:
Meint Ihr, dass das Verhalten des Dämpfers normal ist.. und ich am Ende mit dem FR-als tourentauglichem Aufbau falsch liege - zumindest mit dem Dämpfer - ich also nie Wippfreiheit und gute Abfahrtsperformance ohne Luftdruckänderungen hinbekommen werde?


----------



## githriz (21. Februar 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man mit dem 1-4er Verstellknopf am SPV Piggypack dann die SPV-Rate reduzieren könne, um die Federung "smoover" für Abfahrten, etc zu machen.



Der 1-4 Versteller regelt die Endprogression, ist also ein einstellbarer Durchschlagschutz.
Versuch doch mal mit der Lowspeed Druckstufe abzustimmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2009)

Der Evolver 6-way hat kein SPV.

Das woran du rumdrehst ist die Volumenverstellung der Progressionskammer (da geht ein kleiner Kolben drin hin und her ja nachdem wie weit du drehst), mit dem der Durchschlagschutz je nach Fahrsituation (Drops) angepasst wird.

SPV ist ja im Prinzip (man möge mich ggfs. korrigieren) eine starke Druckstufe, die durch ein Trägheitsventil bei schnelleren Schlägen öffnet. Wenn du also die Lowspeed Druckstufe zudrehst für bergauf, wippt da auch nix mehr. Solltest du halt für bergab wieder aufdrehen. 
Das Seufzen und Schmatzen ist normal. Du musst den Dämpfer sehr exakt einstellen, nicht nur pi mal Daumen. SuFu.

Da war einer schneller!


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2009)

ok.. danke schonmal.. habe ich beim 13ten durchlsesen der Anleitung dann auch so kapiert 

Also letztendlich bleibt nur die Frage, ob das Verhalten so normal ist...und ich am Ende halt nen DHX5 kaufen muss, den ich mittel Propedal "locken" kann.. oder ob es ähnlich mit dem isx möglich wäre...

Oder ob der Dämpfer halt kaputt sein könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

Wieso locken?
ich denk das Torque war ne Fehlentscheidung,
du brauchst eher ein Nerve oder so....




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Evolver 6-way hat kein SPV.
> 
> Das woran du rumdrehst ist die Volumenverstellung der Progressionskammer (da geht ein kleiner Kolben drin hin und her ja nachdem wie weit du drehst), mit dem der Durchschlagschutz je nach Fahrsituation (Drops) angepasst wird.
> 
> ...





Klar hat der Evolver SPV, nur eben andersrum 
In den Manuals steht ja auch nirgends eine Druck
Angabe für eine Intrinsic Kammer, dort ist immer
die Rede von der SPV Kammer, auch beim Evolver.

Aber im Prinzip hast schon recht.
Aber irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2009)

Haha.. habe ein Nerve AM 8.0 ausm letzten Jahr ;-).. brauche trotzdem was stabileres, mit dem ich trotzdem hochkurbeln kann... das Torque ES hätte bestimmt auf Dauer keine 180er Gabel vertragen...


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

Aber warum muss das Heck ein Hardtail sein?

Ich hab noch nie den Vorteil von gelockten
Federelementen verstanden, wenn du irgendwo in
der Pampa bergauf kurbelst soll der Hinterbau
doch trotzdem für Traktion sorgen, das bischen
Wippen nimmt doch kaum Energie, und falls du
mit dem Rad einen Marathon fahren willst, war es
die falsche Entscheidung, wir reden hier von einem
Freeridebike.


PS: Du hast einfach den neueren Evolver, deshalb
die grauen Sticker.


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2009)

hrrhrr also Marathons fahre ich nicht... nur bergab ;-P


aber das Wippen ist mom schon recht extrem.. ich werde einfach noch ein bissl mit der Lowspeed rumspielen.. mal sehen, wie das wird... das wippen momentan ist bei ca 35% sag und gescheitem Ansprechverhalten halt zu viel... dass ich kein Hardtailfeeling bekommen werde ist mir klar.. das will ich auch nicht... Aber komplettes Schaukelstuhlfeeling ist auch verkehrt 

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten 

und.. grau sind die Aufkleber nicht.. die sind wie ALUFOLIe spiegelnd.. mit entsprechender Beschriftung.. ist aber auch egal.. habe ihn halt immer nur in schwarz gesehen...


----------



## LimaBravo (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

sind der 2007 Evolver und der Neuere 2008er mit den grauen Stiker baugleich ?

lg


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

schwer sowas über Ferndiagnose zu beurteilen, aber extremes Wippen ist mir Fremd. Aber k.a. was für dich Wippen ist und wie extrem es ist.


----------



## githriz (21. Februar 2009)

Wieviel Druck fährst du denn im Piggy?
Die Anleitung empfiehlt 50% - 70% des Körpergewichts.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2009)

Ich musste die Lowspeed bei mir fast zu drehen, um eine Veränderung zu spüren (bei ca. 165/120 - lang nicht mehr gemessen ...). Ich glaub echt dass es da Fertigungstoleranzen gibt.
Aber kaputt ist da bestimmt nichts.

@githriz: Körpergewicht aber in lbs.! Dann passt das - 90kg = ca. 210lbs x 0.6 = 120psi.


----------



## SouthRanger (21. Februar 2009)

Ha! Das ist mein Stichwort:

ich hab auch den Evolver, bin super zufrieden, nur...

ich hätte sogerne auch eine Anleitung dafür!!!???
@igithriz: du hast sie nicht rein zufällig digital und könntest sie mir zukommen lassen?

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Hersteller HP, also schon mal da gewesen!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2009)

SouthRanger schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Hersteller HP, also schon mal da gewesen!
> 
> MfG



Apropos: http://www.manitoumtb.com/depts.asp?deptid=12

Das steht beim Evolver ausdrücklich was von Shims und nix von SPV, im Gegensatz zum Swinger. 

Es gibt keine Anleitung für den Evolver speziell, man bekommt nur eine pauschale Anleitung die für alle Dämpfer gilt. Reicht ja auch.

PS bei mir wippt da nix in dem Sinne dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Antrieb und Schaukeln gäbe - auf Asphalt zB sackt das Bike beim Antritt weder ein noch schaukelt es sich auf, solange ich nicht in den Wiegetritt gehe. Dass es im holprigen Gelände schaukelt ist ja normal.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

das steht:



> Choose between 4 or 6 levels of adjustment in either shim-based or SPV based damping systems.




k.a. was die damit sagen wollen, aber du hast da def. ein auf SPV basierendes Dämpfunssystem...von der Grundtechnik.

Ich hatte letztens meine Travis komplett offen und hatte die Dämpfunseinheit in der Hand, ok, Gabel und Dämpfer sind 2 paar Schuh, aber trotzdem kann man da vergleichen.

kuck ma hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4333258&postcount=563


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Februar 2009)

Hey kann mir jemand schnell mal die Innenlagermaße vom 07 Torque sagen?
Nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

73


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Februar 2009)

Und Achslänge?


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2009)

118 imo....was haste denn vor....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2009)

Super Danke.Werds jetzt mal als Enduro aufbauen, mit denn Teilen vom Ghost.
Und da brauch ich ein neues Innenlager.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2009)

Was haste da momentan für ne Kurbelgarnitur verbaut?

Normal passt das vom Ghost zu 100 pro ans Tork.

Edit: seh grad, ne Deore oder XT mit Octalink Innenlager, 
da sind doch sicher Spacer verbaut, wenn du die weglässt
kannst du das Innelager normal verwenden.
Bin mir grad aber nicht 100 prozentig sicher ob
die Shimanolager damals 68 und 73 kompatibel waren,
denke aber ziemlich sicher das ja.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2009)

Also des ein 68 Octalink(ohne Spacer) und des ist nicht kompatibel zum 73.
Außerdem würde dann die Achslänge auch nicht stimmen und die Kettenlinie.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2009)

kk


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2009)

Was soll das jetzt heißen?


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2009)

Kay Kay.....Ok Ok.....K K


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2009)

Wider was gelernt


----------



## githriz (22. Februar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @githriz: Körpergewicht aber in lbs.! Dann passt das - 90kg = ca. 210lbs x 0.6 = 120psi.



Absolut richtig. 




SouthRanger schrieb:


> ich hätte sogerne auch eine Anleitung dafür!!!???
> @igithriz: du hast sie nicht rein zufällig digital und könntest sie mir zukommen lassen?



Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## Manusa (22. Februar 2009)

Wie ist denn die max. Reifenbreite beim Tourqe ES und FR?

Patrick


----------



## Temtem (22. Februar 2009)

Ich würde nicht mehr als 2,4 Hinten einbauen aber vorne locker 2,5 wenn nicht sogar 2,7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (22. Februar 2009)

so auch mal eine frage von mir ist es normal das
der manitou dämpfer der im FR verbaut ist beim 
ausfedern so komische geräusche macht hört sich
an wie ein schaben


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2009)

der macht schon ordentlich Sound der Dämpfer, ist normal.

In der Hinterbau geht locker ein 2.7er Maxxis, je nach Felgen-Reifenkombi geht da einiges rein.


----------



## Fonz! (22. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> der macht schon ordentlich Sound der Dämpfer, ist normal.
> 
> In der Hinterbau geht locker ein 2.7er Maxxis, je nach Felgen-Reifenkombi geht da einiges rein.



danke


----------



## wunny1980 (22. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> der macht schon ordentlich Sound der Dämpfer, ist normal.
> 
> In der Hinterbau geht locker ein 2.7er Maxxis, je nach Felgen-Reifenkombi geht da einiges rein.



bei mir passt nur ein 2.4er reifen. alles was dicker ist schleift am umwerfer wenn man aufs kleine ritzel schaltet. und wenn ich den endanschlag vom umwerfer passend einstelle schaltet er nicht mehr runter.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, kommt auf den Reifen und die Felge an,

auf einer DT Swiss 4.1 baut ein Reifen deutlich schmaler als auf einer Doublewide, sollte klar sein.

Desweiteren ist 2.4 nicht gleich 2.4...


ein 2.4er Betty baut breiter als ein 2.5er Minion.
ein 2.7er Minion baut gerademal so breit wie ein Betty usw.

Ich hab hinten einen 2.4er Ardent verbaut, dieser baut auch dicker als
alte 2.5er Maxxis usw.
Man kann also nichts pauschalisieren, die Breitenangabe
der Hersteller in Zoll gibt schon lange keine Sichere Auskunft
darüber wie breit ein Reifen baut, jedenfall hat man beim Tork hinten
relativ viel Platz wenn man vergleich wie schmal es bei anderen
Herstellern zugeht.

Eine genaue Felgen-Reifenkombi würde sicheren Aufschluss
drüber geben ob man platz hat oder nicht, die Frage nach
der max. Breite ist leider etwas unpräzise gestellt, genauso
hab ich die Frage auch beantwortet


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist 2.4 nicht gleich 2.4...
> ein 2.4er Betty baut breiter als ein 2.5er Minion.
> ein 2.7er Minion baut gerademal so breit wie ein Betty usw.



das wusste ich nicht. hab noch nicht getestet ein maxxis zu montieren.
ich hab die big bettys 2.4 mit sunrims eq29 felge (standard). und da ist bei 2.4 schluss.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, der Betty ist schon sehr breit 

Naja, eig. bringt das alles nix, in das Torque gehört eh nix anderes, breiteres rein als ein Betty, Muddy Marry oder eben die ganze 2.4er udn 2.5er Maxxis palette, was breiteres gehört da nicht rein, und die oben genannten sollten alle passen.


----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Februar 2009)

2.5er minion passt locker


----------



## decolocsta (24. Februar 2009)

dieser baut wie gesagt auch schmaler als ein 2.4er Big Betty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Februar 2009)

oder aber auch insgesamt kleiner als der 2.35 MM


----------



## Temtem (25. Februar 2009)

Ich würde nicht mehr als 2,4 reifen hinten verbauen weil ich hatte wegen der reifen breite schon probleme mit der geometrie
Bei den 2009 modelle werden nur noch 2,35 muddy marrys verbaut
Und ich finde den sound vom dämpfer einfach nur geil


----------



## decolocsta (25. Februar 2009)

hä? geoprobleme? bitte erklären.....


----------



## maddin80 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Also das mit den Geo. Problemen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Nur weil die Reifen was breiter sind??????? Hm


----------



## Temtem (25. Februar 2009)

Hy
1.ich hattre probleme mit den reifen weil er im ersten gang des umwerfers geschliefen ist hab ich mier erstmall gedacht produkstsions vehrler des reife (big betty)
2.Dan ne weile spater bin ich dan zu meinen lokal handler gefahren bin um das schaltwerk zu justeren lassen.
3.Dan auf den kassen bong stand hinterher:Achtung der hinter reifen wär zu breit rahmen ries wär die folge; Ja und dan wahr ich so schlau und hab nicht auf die gehört und bin hinterher einfach weiter gefahren und dan nach so 5 tagen ist es dan halt passiert der albtraum bei der lanhung eines bunny hops (35-40cm hoch) ist das schaltwer dan die kassete hoch und hat so 2-3cm vom hinter bau gelenks mit genommen.(die reperatur hat nichts gekostet weil zum glück 6jahre garantie auf den rahmen).
Und ich glaube es ist bei sehr vielen die geo nen bisen im arsc.. weil Canyon bei allen fr und frx modellen nur noch 2,35 verbaut


----------



## decolocsta (25. Februar 2009)

das ist alles absoluter schmarn, so schmarrig das ich da nichtmal drauf eingehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (25. Februar 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hy
> 1.ich hattre probleme mit den reifen weil er im ersten gang des umwerfers geschliefen ist hab ich mier erstmall gedacht produkstsions vehrler des reife (big betty)
> 2.Dan ne weile spater bin ich dan zu meinen lokal handler gefahren bin um das schaltwerk zu justeren lassen.
> 3.Dan auf den kassen bong stand hinterher:Achtung der hinter reifen wär zu breit rahmen ries wär die folge; Ja und dan wahr ich so schlau und hab nicht auf die gehört und bin hinterher einfach weiter gefahren und dan nach so 5 tagen ist es dan halt passiert der albtraum bei der lanhung eines bunny hops (35-40cm hoch) ist das schaltwer dan die kassete hoch und hat so 2-3cm vom hinter bau gelenks mit genommen.(die reperatur hat nichts gekostet weil zum glück 6jahre garantie auf den rahmen).
> Und ich glaube es ist bei sehr vielen die geo nen bisen im arsc.. weil Canyon bei allen fr und frx modellen nur noch 2,35 verbaut



kann man das auch verständlich auf deutsch vormulieren??
das hat doch nix mit der geometrie zu tun. selten so ein schwachsinn gehört. dein händler scheint ja ein echt schlauer fuchs zu sein. der kann sogar schaltwerke falsch einstellen und dann dem reifen die schuld in die schuhe schieben.


----------



## maddin80 (26. Februar 2009)

Also, haben ich das richtig verstanden, der Reifen scheuert am Rahmen oder im ersten Gang des Umwerfers?! Da bist noch ca fünf Tage mit gefahren, ne wie geil, selber schuld!
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, der Reifen scheuert am Rahmen und davon soll der brechen, ne ist klar!


----------



## Cortezsi (26. Februar 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hy
> 1.ich hattre probleme mit den reifen weil er im ersten gang des umwerfers geschliefen ist hab ich mier erstmall gedacht produkstsions vehrler des reife (big betty)
> 2.Dan ne weile spater bin ich dan zu meinen lokal handler gefahren bin um das schaltwerk zu justeren lassen.
> 3.Dan auf den kassen bong stand hinterher:Achtung der hinter reifen wär zu breit rahmen ries wär die folge; Ja und dan wahr ich so schlau und hab nicht auf die gehört und bin hinterher einfach weiter gefahren und dan nach so 5 tagen ist es dan halt passiert der albtraum bei der lanhung eines bunny hops (35-40cm hoch) ist das schaltwer dan die kassete hoch und hat so 2-3cm vom hinter bau gelenks mit genommen.(die reperatur hat nichts gekostet weil zum glück 6jahre garantie auf den rahmen).
> Und ich glaube es ist bei sehr vielen die geo nen bisen im arsc.. weil Canyon bei allen fr und frx modellen nur noch 2,35 verbaut



Geiler Post, ich lach immer noch...


----------



## langer.andi (26. Februar 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hy
> 1.ich hattre probleme mit den reifen weil er im ersten gang des umwerfers geschliefen ist hab ich mier erstmall gedacht produkstsions vehrler des reife (big betty)
> 2.Dan ne weile spater bin ich dan zu meinen lokal handler gefahren bin um das schaltwerk zu justeren lassen.
> 3.Dan auf den kassen bong stand hinterher:Achtung der hinter reifen wär zu breit rahmen ries wär die folge; Ja und dan wahr ich so schlau und hab nicht auf die gehört und bin hinterher einfach weiter gefahren und dan nach so 5 tagen ist es dan halt passiert der albtraum bei der lanhung eines bunny hops (35-40cm hoch) ist das schaltwer dan die kassete hoch und hat so 2-3cm vom hinter bau gelenks mit genommen.(die reperatur hat nichts gekostet weil zum glück 6jahre garantie auf den rahmen).
> Und ich glaube es ist bei sehr vielen die geo nen bisen im arsc.. weil Canyon bei allen fr und frx modellen nur noch 2,35 verbaut



OMG! 

Und das war nur die Rechtschreibung. Gross-klein und Satzbau mal aussen vor gelassen...

Kann das mal jemand übersetzen?


----------



## maddin80 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich übersetze mal:

Blub blub blah blah blub blub blub...... dict.leo.org konnte beim Übersetzen auch nicht helfen


----------



## messerclub-illi (26. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das ist alles absoluter schmarn, so schmarrig das ich da nichtmal drauf eingehen werde.




und wenn decolocsta darauf nicht eingeht dann ist das wirklich megaschmarn

und das ist ernst gemeint


----------



## decolocsta (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## schappi (26. Februar 2009)

ja,
denn sonst postet er auf alles was nicht bei ...3 auf den Bäumen ist!


----------



## wunny1980 (26. Februar 2009)

wie war das nochmal mit der pisa-studie??


----------



## Manusa (26. Februar 2009)

Kann man das Optitune eigentlich auch nachträglich machen lassen, oder sogar selber machen?
Oder kann das auch jeder andere Händler machen?

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (26. Februar 2009)

Also bei Luftfederelementen macht man es eh selbst. Und fuer Fox Stahlfederelemente kann ich versichern, das man es auch selbst hinbekommt. Die Federn gibts z.B. bei Toxoholics.

Take care

Langley


----------



## simdiem (26. Februar 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hy
> 1.Ich hatte Probleme (dass du offensichtlich Probleme hast, haben wir alle gemerkt ^^) mit den Reifen, weil er im ersten Gang des Umwerfers geschliffen hat. Da habe ich mir erst einmal gedacht, dass es ein Produktionsfehler des Reifens sei. (big betty)
> 2.Dann eine Weile später bin ich dann zu meinen lokalen (besser, örtlichen) Händler gefahren, (bin<-- einmal bin reicht) um das Schaltwerk (zu<-- nicht schlecht, weiter rechts wäre es besser gewesen) justieren zu lassen.
> 3.Dann stand hinterher auf dem Kassenbong: Achtung der Hinterreifen wäre zu breit; Rahmenriss wäre die Folge; ja und dann war ich so schlau und habe nicht auf die gehört und bin hinterher einfach weiter gefahren und dann nach so 5 Tagen ist es dann halt passiert. Der Albtraum: Bei der Landung eines Bunny Hops (35-40 cm hoch) ist das Schaltwerk dann die Kassette hoch und hat so 2-3 cm vom Hinterbaugelenk mitgenommen.(Die Reperatur hat nichts gekostet, weil zum Glück 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen).
> Und ich glaube es ist bei sehr vielen (VIELEN WAS??? ) die Geometrie ein wenig im Arsch.. weil Canyon bei allen fr und frx Modellen nur noch 2,35 Zoll Reifen verbaut.(



Was hab ich übersehen?



wunny1980 schrieb:


> kann man das auch verständlich auf deutsch vormulieren??



Aua. Du hast die Intelligenz auch mit Löffeln gefressen oder...


----------



## Manusa (26. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr eure Torque´s alle pünktlich bekommen,
oder hat jemand aktuell ein Torque bekommen bzw die zusage bekommen?
Gerade bei der Nerve AM reihe list man ja so viel von verspätung.

Patrick


----------



## wunny1980 (26. Februar 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Aua. Du hast die Intelligenz auch mit Löffeln gefressen oder...



verdammt  
es war spät. 
zu meiner rettung kann ich ja einfach sagen ich hätte mich vertippt.
das v liegt ja nah am f


----------



## simdiem (26. Februar 2009)

läuft


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo

ich hab mal eine Frage: bei meinem relativ neuen Torque 9.0 baumelt hinten der mäxle spannverschluss im geschlossenen zustand durch die gegend, ist also locker, lässt sich aber nicht festdrehen etc...ist das normal? eher nicht oder? der dreht sich beim fahren nämlich auch heimlich raus...wie behebe ich das ganze?
grüße


----------



## messerclub-illi (27. Februar 2009)

als das hatte ich bei meiner ersten und biher einzigen fahrt auch.


ich hoffe die loesung gefunden zu haben..
wenn du die achse eindehst bis sie handfest ist dann musst du den schnellspannverschluss in diese Aushoehlung durecken und dann kannst du die achse mit schmackes festziehen danach einfach den schnellspanner umlegen (deutlicher Widerstand sollte bemerkbar sein)  und dann is gut


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> als das hatte ich bei meiner ersten und biher einzigen fahrt auch.
> 
> 
> ich hoffe die loesung gefunden zu haben..
> wenn du die achse eindehst bis sie handfest ist dann musst du den schnellspannverschluss in diese Aushoehlung durecken und dann kannst du die achse mit schmackes festziehen danach einfach den schnellspanner umlegen (deutlicher Widerstand sollte bemerkbar sein)  und dann is gut



na das probier ich doch direkt mal aus, danke =)


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen wie ihr so eure Bikes sauber macht...nass?, trocken?, womit? was ist am sinnvollsten/am praktischsten?
danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Februar 2009)

Wasser und Spüli


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wasser und Spüli



/signed

Kette mit Zahnbürste (Einfach an die Kasette Halten und kurbeln) und der Rest mit Schwamm, Wasser und spüli.

Lass dir keine spezialreiniger aufschwatzen! Die bringen im Endeffekt genausoviel. 

Danach noch bissel Brunox Gabel Deo (Nach jeder Fahrt sowieso) ran und gut is.


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (28. Februar 2009)

gut dann steig ich mal von klopapier und pinsel auf schwamm um...obwohl das mit dem papier echt leicht ging ..naja probieren


----------



## Timbozim (28. Februar 2009)

Dr.Mett.Wurst schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage: bei meinem relativ neuen Torque 9.0 baumelt hinten der mäxle spannverschluss im geschlossenen zustand durch die gegend, ist also locker, lässt sich aber nicht festdrehen etc...ist das normal? eher nicht oder? der dreht sich beim fahren nämlich auch heimlich raus...wie behebe ich das ganze?
> grüße



Ich hatte auch das Problem. In der spärlichen Gebrauchsanweisung habe ich nichts gefunden. Erst ein Anruf bei Canyon hatte Licht ins Dunkle gebracht.

Am anderen Ende der Steckachse ist eine Kunststoffschraube mit der du die Spannkraft des Spannverschlusses einstellen kannst!


----------



## JaniK (1. März 2009)

Dr.Mett.Wurst schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage: bei meinem relativ neuen Torque 9.0 baumelt hinten der mäxle spannverschluss im geschlossenen zustand durch die gegend, ist also locker, lässt sich aber nicht festdrehen etc...ist das normal? eher nicht oder? der dreht sich beim fahren nämlich auch heimlich raus...wie behebe ich das ganze?
> grüße



Unfortunatelly Torque FR with maxle has problem with sunringle Demon hub (maybe also with other hubs).






You have to cut the frame (in english *FILE*, my german is ) in three places where you see white dents from the hub. So you will get even surface for hub to lean on. On the other side you cut hanger (it is on the inside side of the frame).

It is the only way to loose the play on rear hub. I wonder why canyon did not solve this problem in second production year of torque with maxle.

I am really pissed with canyon. It had torque 2006, and my new torque FR 2008 has still bent seat tube so you can not insert seatpost completelly (with special tool I diid file the inside), like the first production torques in 2006. Come on... Lutz and co.; Details make the bike feel o.k.!!!!!

p.s.: I sent this photo (among others) to canyon but they never replayed it.


----------



## LimaBravo (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe bei meinen ES 8 von heuer am Hinterrad, Crossmax SX, eine gerissene Speiche  gehabt, ich habe sie ausgetauscht und das Rad natürlich nachzentriert.
Welche Speichenspannung soll ich einstellen ?
Hat jemand von euch ein Park Tool Spannungsmessgerät und könnte mir die Spannung posten oder einen Reverenzwert zum Vorderrad.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (1. März 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> Unfortunatelly Torque FR with maxle has problem with sunringle Demon hub (maybe also with other hubs).
> http://www.shrani.si/f/a/N3/1528edyw/contact-point.jpg
> You have to cut the frame (in english *FILE*, my german is ) in three places where you see white dents from the hub. So you will get even surface for hub to lean on. On the other side you cut hanger (it is on the inside side of the frame).
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe die Konstruktion der Achsaufnahme ebensowenig.

Das linke Ausfallende hat diese Nasen im Abstand von 18,5 mm:




Die Achse der Deemax Laufräder hat an der linken Seite 19,9 mm:




Wenn man die Achse handfest anzieht fressen sich die Nasen nach kurzer Fahrt in den Spacer:




Dadurch entsteht Spiel und die Achse muss nachgezogen werden.
Die Deemax Spacer haben nur einen dünnen Kragen, der gibt recht schnell nach. Viele Laufräder für Rear Maxle haben an diese Stelle aber einen massiven Spacer, der liegt dann nur an den drei Nasen an.

Hat diese Konstruktion irgendeinen tieferen Sinn? Alle Steckachshinterbauten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sind an der Stelle flach um eine formschlüssige Verbindung zur Achse herzustellen.

Die rechte Seite ist so ausgeführt:


 



Auf meine Anfrage bei der Werkstatt Hotline bekam ich die Antwort das dies lediglich einen optischen Mangel darstelle.

Ich fände es toll wenn ein Canyon MA den Grund für diese Ausführung  erklären könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> Unfortunatelly Torque FR with maxle has problem with sunringle Demon hub (maybe also with other hubs).



My Maxle/SunringleDemon came loose also a few times, but then it was ok. 
I never thought about how the hub spacer or the inside of the frame fit together. I just tightened it. Forget about it and tighten it - it will hold up soon.

Regarding the seatpost: the seattubes (as with many many  other frames too ! ) are sometimes not machined correctly inside. 
I had my frame redone with a now 31.8 seattube inner size by Canyon. Not every bike shop has this tool in the lenght you need for a 400mm seatpost. But it may be easier to find a shop that has it than to send the complete bike to Canyon.


----------



## JaniK (2. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> My Maxle/SunringleDemon came loose also a few times, but then it was ok.
> I never thought about how the hub spacer or the inside of the frame fit together. I just tightened it. Forget about it and tighten it - it will hold up soon.
> 
> Regarding the seatpost: the seattubes (as with many many  other frames too ! ) are sometimes *not machined correctly* inside.
> I had my frame redone with a now 31.8 seattube inner size by Canyon. Not every bike shop has this tool in the lenght you need for a 400mm seatpost. But it may be easier to find a shop that has it than to send the complete bike to Canyon.




At first maxle and sunringle demon worked quite fine, but with few rides play showed. I did tension maxle with brutal force, but it was worse and worse. (btw: I know how to tension maxle; I am mtb biker for last 18 years).

So I made this  (thx githriz for the photos)





Now is completely o.k. I wanted to make photo of what I actually did (my frame), but I was not able to make good enough macro photo indoor. But I will do it soon outside.


Seatpost tube is BENT, not only badly machined inside. 
This debate was here (I don't know which page)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229010

Kind regrads!

I do not expect canyon will ever admit this problem.


githriz schrieb:


> Auf meine Anfrage bei der Werkstatt Hotline bekam ich die Antwort das dies lediglich einen *optischen Mangel* darstelle.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. März 2009)

Für alle die auch auf die Idee kommen sollten irgendwie am Rahmen rum zu flexen und zu schleifen hier ein kurzer Auszug aus den Canyon AGBs:

"...Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung *sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen* oder der Gabel (wie z.B. Gravuren oder Lackierungen) oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch..."

Nur so als Hinweis


----------



## JaniK (2. März 2009)

I clearly understood that I lost warranty on the frame *by fixing the problem*.
But do you want to ride your bike that has 1 cm play on the rear wheel (with warranty) or have the FR bike with 12 mm axle that works like it should  (rock solid).

My new bike came damaged and I send damaged swing arm to canyon. And what have they done. They filed/cut a little bit of material and send it back to me. What they are pros and I am just a stupid biker? Thrust your common sense. 
If Canyon claims that is not the problem, there is even easier decission for next bike. 


I also lost warranty by cleaning the sign canyon from the frame. A little bit of DOT oil and some rubbing. I really don't like left indent of the letters Canyon. 

You only live once, I did have mixed emocions when I cut/file the frame, but I never regret it. 
Now is like it should be. Rock solid and black!!!


----------



## schappi (2. März 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Für alle die auch auf die Idee kommen sollten irgendwie am Rahmen rum zu flexen und zu schleifen hier ein kurzer Auszug aus den Canyon AGBs:
> 
> "...Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung *sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen* oder der Gabel (wie z.B. Gravuren oder Lackierungen) oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch..."
> 
> Nur so als Hinweis



Was willst du uns damit sagen?
Das du Reichsbedenkenträger bist?
meine Kumpels in Österreich lachen sich schier kaputt über solche Anmerkungen.
Die habe uns gegenüber den Spruch geprägt: " und was ist mit der Garantieee??
der kommt dann auf der Tour bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit.

Ich halte solche Modifikationen um "intollerante Konstruktionen" zu korrigieren für absolut legitiem.
Ich habe auch keine Minute gezögert um mein Tretlagergehäuse anzubohren, damit das Wasser, was sich dort sammelt einen Ablauf zu geben. Auch 1 Modelljahr später hat Canyon es nicht geschafft dies Bohrung in der Konstruktion nachzupflegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## T.V. (2. März 2009)

Im 2009er Torque ist ein Loch im Tretlager....


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. März 2009)

Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen. Ich wollte keinen angreifen damit oder damit aussagen, dass die Leute die sowas machen bescheuert sind...

Von mir auch kannst du mit deinem Bike machen was du willst. Muss jeder selber wissen...


----------



## Alvers (2. März 2009)

Hi

Kann mir einer sagen, ob man beim FR 7.0 die Federgabel vorne absenken kann?

Mfg


----------



## Stacked (2. März 2009)

Laut Canyon Homepage mit U-Turn. Sollte also absenkbar sein (45 mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. März 2009)

Hi

habe hier shcon ein bisschen geschaut aber ncihts gefunden...
hat noch niemand selbst geschissene fotos vom 2009 torque frx9.0?
sind doch shcon welche ausgeliefert oder?!?

MfG SFT


----------



## Tim777 (2. März 2009)

Schau mal in der Galerie nach, da ist mindestens eins drin.

Zur Not kann ich noch mal welche aus dem Showroom posten, die ich vor zwei Wochen gemacht habe. FRX Ltd findest Du in meinem Album.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. März 2009)

hi

welche galerie meinst du??
dh/fr bikes?
da hab ich shcon gesucht, nichts gefunden!

ja bitte poste sie mal


----------



## Tim777 (2. März 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> hi
> 
> welche galerie meinst du??
> dh/fr bikes?
> ...



Ich meine die Canyon-Galerie, da ist ein FRX 9.0 (sieht aber aus wie im Katalog)

hier aus dem Showroom in Koblenz





















Grüße, Tim777


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. März 2009)

danke!
ich wusst garncih dass es ne canyon galerie gibt^^


----------



## Langley (2. März 2009)

Gegenüber seinem grossen Bruder sieht das FRX aber schon schwächlich aus, oder ? 

Ups, ist mir so rausgerutscht...

Take care

Langley


----------



## heiopei (2. März 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe hier shcon ein bisschen geschaut aber ncihts gefunden...
> hat noch niemand selbst geschissene fotos vom 2009 torque frx9.0?
> ...


Jo, in meinem Album


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. März 2009)

hi heiopei

wie bist du mit der saint zufrieden??
wieso keine getriebekurbel(mir will der name einfach nicht einfallen:-D)?


----------



## Alvers (2. März 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Homepage mit U-Turn. Sollte also absenkbar sein (45 mm).



Ok, danke. Hab es mir gerade bestellt, bin mal gespannt wann es kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (2. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Gegenüber seinem grossen Bruder sieht das FRX aber schon schwächlich aus, oder ?
> 
> Ups, ist mir so rausgerutscht...
> 
> ...



wie heißt der bruder??


----------



## Langley (3. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> wie heißt der bruder??



Na: FRX LTD.; der darf ja auch auf gehobener Position stehen.... 

Take care

Langley


----------



## messerclub-illi (3. März 2009)

mal wieder ne typische frage von mir (also ne dumme Frage)
wenn ihr luft auf nen daempfer pumpt die pumpe abschraubt und dann wieder ranmacht wie gross ist da der Luftdruckunterschied?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. März 2009)

unterschiedlich. kommt halt drauf an ob man beim abschrauben den gewissen punkt in einem zug erwischt oder mit den fingern umgreifen muss. der verlust bewegt sich bei mir so zwischen 5-10 psi.


----------



## messerclub-illi (3. März 2009)

ok also ist das nen normaler bereich..... hui  glueck gehabt.


Danke


----------



## T.V. (3. März 2009)

Bei den meisten Pumpen ist kein Druckverlust. 

Wenn man aber die Pumpe wieder anschließt gibt es natürlich einen Druckausgleich. Wenn das Volumen der Kammer klein ist macht sich das bemerkbar.

Mit anderen Worten: Du pumpst 5 bar in die Kammer und schraubst die Pumpe ab. Dann sind auch 5 bar drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (3. März 2009)

aha desto langer der schlauch zum barometer desto "hoeher" der "Druckverlust"

kein Wnder das mein Evolver gestern abend mir nen Rennrad SAG lieferte


----------



## decolocsta (3. März 2009)

Luftverlust beim abschrauben hat man je nach Pumpe kaum bis garnicht,
beim Aufschrauben jedoch muss sich der Schlauch mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer füllen,
und da geht natürlich einiges raus.


----------



## harke (3. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Na: FRX LTD.; der darf ja auch auf gehobener Position stehen....
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



dann ist das nen druckfehler,..auf den rahmen steht jeweils FReaX

einziger unterschied ist doch die gabel..hmm was noch


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> auf den rahmen steht jeweils FReaX



wo?!?


----------



## harke (3. März 2009)

oben am steuerrohr!!


----------



## Tim777 (3. März 2009)

An die FR-Fahrer mit Maxle-Steckachse hinten,

das Problem, dass die sich oft löst wurde ja schon hier diskutiert. Ich musste sie bist jetzt auch immer wieder nachziehen, sogar, wenn es nur eine Weile im Keller stand. Habe sie jetzt wieder fest angezogen und scheint nun zu halten. Habe noch nix abgefeilt am Rahmen. Wie habt Ihr das denn auf Dauer gelöst? Ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig, dass das Hinterrad hält.

Grüße, Tim777.


----------



## heiopei (3. März 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> hi heiopei
> 
> wie bist du mit der saint zufrieden??
> wieso keine getriebekurbel(mir will der name einfach nicht einfallen:-D)?


Hi,
ich bin mit der Saint sehr zufrieden! Nicht zu schwer, total stabil und auch noch hübsch!
Mit der Hammerschmidt habe ich auch geliebäugelt aber die ist 
1. noch zu teuer
2. ein bischen zu schwer und
3. zu neu (wer weiß ob sich da nicht noch die ein oder andere Kinderkrankheit zeigt; ich kaufe nur ungern technische Neuerungen der 1. Generation)


----------



## Grubert (7. März 2009)

hätte ne kurze frage bezüglich des torque 9 von 2007 mit der lyrik 2-step: habe gehört und gelesen das die Gabel beim langen downhills nicht mehr komplett ausfährt und das sie spiel hat. Sind diese und andere Probleme bei den Bikes die zurzeit im Outlet sind bereits behoben, denn die neuen Lyrik 2-steps haben die Probleme ja auch nicht mehr?!


----------



## Temtem (8. März 2009)

Hatte jemand schon ein abgerissenes Schaltauge?
 Weil mir ist das letztens passiert bei ner Treppen fahrt.
Wie teuer ist ein Schaltauge für das fr8.0


----------



## wartool (8. März 2009)

Soo.. hier mal bissl was anderes... mein neu aufgebautes Torque FR als Tourenbomber

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5665989&postcount=11517

weitere Bilder im Forum... und .. jaaa.. ich weis.. die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. März 2009)

sehr nett, jedoch passt der lange Vorbau nicht ganz zu deinem Austattungsschwerpunkt, sollte gegen einen kürzeren getauscht werden.


----------



## schappi (9. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> sehr nett, jedoch passt der lange Vorbau nicht ganz zu deinem Austattungsschwerpunkt, sollte gegen einen kürzeren getauscht werden.



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
das ist ein Syntace VRO Vorbau, der in der Länge und Geometrie verstellbar ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2009)

Ja aber leider wird er beim Zurückklappen nicht viel kürzer, sondern nur höher (ist wohl ein M). 
Wenn man den auf 70mm klappt, siehts auch noch bescheiden aus und die Lenkzentrale baut dann für bergab viel zu hoch (hab das gleiche Problem mit dem VRO an meinem Nerve).


----------



## wartool (9. März 2009)

es ist ein SMALL 

aber keine Angst.. ich will damit nur das benötigte Maß ermitteln, um dann nen anderen "festen" Vorbau zu kaufen!


----------



## decolocsta (9. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja aber leider wird er beim Zurückklappen nicht viel kürzer, sondern nur höher (ist wohl ein M).
> Wenn man den auf 70mm klappt, siehts auch noch bescheiden aus und die Lenkzentrale baut dann für bergab viel zu hoch (hab das gleiche Problem mit dem VRO an meinem Nerve).


----------



## schappi (9. März 2009)

Nun ich habe auch ein Nerve Es mit VRO Vorbau und kann deine Einstellung nicht teilen.
Die Variabilität ist von allen verstellbaren Vorbauten die Beste. und beim VRO ist das Aussehen nicht das entscheidende Argument.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2009)

Ich bezog das 
a) auf das Bike von wartool, da er seinen Vorbau ganz nach vorn geklappt hat
und 
b) auf mein Nerve, das einen VRO ECO in M und der sieht auf ganz kurz echt bescheiden aus und baut auch ein wenig höher als der teure VRO, zusammen mit nem Syntacelenker mit Rise erst recht (s. meine Fotos). Druck aufs Vorderrad erfordert einige Verrenkungen.

Am Tork hatte ich anfangs einen VRO in S mit Syntace Lowriser, das hat zwar von der Höhe gepasst, aber war mir zu weich. 
Daher hab ich wieder den Holzfeller 70mm dran aber mit nem Holzfeller Lenker mit doppelt so viel Erhöhung wie serienmässig verbaut. Ist stabiler und kommt auch vom Lenkerwinkel mir angenehmer. 
Einige Verfechter des "niedrigen Lenkers" (MR., Komposter) halten das immer noch für zu hoch. 
Aber ich bin ja schliesslich 202cm gross - jedem seins.


----------



## Wern (10. März 2009)

Servus
Will an meinem 08er Torque den Dämpfer wechseln.
Was meint ihr kann ich für den 1 Saison gefahrenen Monarch noch verlangen?
Welche genauen Masse hat der Dämpfer?
Das wichtigste:
Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen, Erfahrungen für das Torque als den Evolver ISX6 Air?

Gruss Wern


----------



## prong (10. März 2009)

Es gibt leider keine passende Alternative. Monarch oder Evolver.
Andere Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge passen nicht, oder haben <65mm Hub.

Evtl. noch ein Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder. Aber der in einem TES?



Wern schrieb:


> Servus
> Will an meinem 08er Torque den Dämpfer wechseln.
> Was meint ihr kann ich für den 1 Saison gefahrenen Monarch noch verlangen?
> Welche genauen Masse hat der Dämpfer?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (10. März 2009)

Falls jemand von euch seinen VRO in S loswerden will -> PM


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

Mir ist der diesjährige Holzfeller-Lenker (70 cm) etwas zu schmal (letztes Jahr war er etwas breiter - ich meine ich hätte einen mit 72 cm - kappiere allerdings nicht, warum er dieses Jahr schmaler ist).

Welche Breite fahrt Ihr denn und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2009)

Holzfeller 70cm. Der ist gleich breit wie der ursprünglich montierte.
Breiter wär mir in engen Trails zu unhandlich, da Kniekontakt in Kurven. Schmaler will aber auch nicht, hab ich beim Nerve (66) probiert, fährt sich zu CC.


----------



## harke (11. März 2009)

servus meine bremsscheiben klingen erbärmlich beim bremsen...boah..man denkt es fährt ne lok durch den wald!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2009)

Da hast du bestimmt mit deinen Butterstullenfingern auf die Scheiben gepatscht. Kauf dir beim Polo ne Flasche Bremsreiniger.


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Holzfeller 70cm. Der ist gleich breit wie der ursprünglich montierte.
> Breiter wär mir in engen Trails zu unhandlich, da Kniekontakt in Kurven. Schmaler will aber auch nicht, hab ich beim Nerve (66) probiert, fährt sich zu CC.



Ich meine ja den, den Canyon original draufmacht: Holzfeller 70 cm. Den 2008er Holzfeller mit 72 cm (oder so) ist an meinem Enduro. Den finde ich definitiv besser als den Holzfeller-World-Cup, der werkseits an meinem 2009er FR 9.0 ist.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (11. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da hast du bestimmt mit deinen Butterstullenfingern auf die Scheiben gepatscht. Kauf dir beim Polo ne Flasche Bremsreiniger.



greift bremsenreiniger nicht die dichtungen an?


----------



## schappi (12. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> greift bremsenreiniger nicht die dichtungen an?



Nein!


----------



## Wern (12. März 2009)

Hi 
Werde mir jetzt den Evolver bestellen. Ist es richtig das ich zwei mal die 22.2 x 8mm Dämpferbuchsen brauch?
Beispiel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374
Torque ist ES Modell von 08 und neuer Dämper ist Evolver ISX 6 Air.
Noch mal die Frage von oben: Was meint ihr kann man noch für einen 1 Saison gefahrenen Monarch 4.2 verlangen?

Gruss Wern


----------



## prong (12. März 2009)

22,2 x 8 ist korrekt. Den Monarch kannst Du Dir ins Regal legen, falls mal Ersatz gefragt ist. Viel wirst Du dafür sicher nicht bekommen.



Wern schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde mir jetzt den Evolver bestellen. Ist es richtig das ich zwei mal die 22.2 x 8mm Dämpferbuchsen brauch?
> Beispiel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374
> Torque ist ES Modell von 08 und neuer Dämper ist Evolver ISX 6 Air.
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2009)

Wern schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde mir jetzt den Evolver bestellen. Ist es richtig das ich zwei mal die 22.2 x 8mm Dämpferbuchsen brauch?
> Beispiel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374
> Torque ist ES Modell von 08 und neuer Dämper ist Evolver ISX 6 Air.
> ...



Hier sucht einer einen im Nachbarthread.

Buchse: *das* ist die untere! 
Warum passen die vom Monarch denn nicht? Ist doch auch mm-Maß.


----------



## prong (13. März 2009)

Manitou != RockShox



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum passen die vom Monarch denn nicht? Ist doch auch mm-Maß.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5679942&postcount=1000


----------



## harke (13. März 2009)

aldi! =$$$$$$$


----------



## decolocsta (13. März 2009)

Imo haben Manitou und Rock Schrott verschiedene Buchsenmaße.


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. März 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Ich habe seit einer Woche ein Torque ES 9.0 

Fette Kiste. Bin total begeistert. Vor allem die Hammerschmidt möchte ich trotz all dem Hype nicht mehr missen.

Zu meiner Frage:

Die Fox Talas Gabel hat ja diese 12mm Steckachse. Da ist ja auf der einen Seite dieser kleine Hebel den man einrasten lassen kann und auf der anderen Seite ist aber einfach ein Loch. Gibt es für dieses Loch irgendwelche Abdeckkappen? Ich möchte da ungern Dreck usw reinkommen lassen...

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2009)

es sind 20 mm  ich weiß nicht ob es dafür abdeckkappen gibt, aber das ist auch nicht nötig. in diesem loch ist ja nix drin, also macht es auch nichts wenn da ein bisschen dreck rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Imo haben Manitou und Rock Schrott verschiedene Buchsenmaße.



 Beuge mich selbstverständlich deiner grossen Erfahrung  aber zumindest hab ich sowohl die (15x12x12mm) Gleitlager als auch die 22x8mm Buchsen von Swinger 3way, Pearl und Evolver schon einmal quer durchgetauscht - und ob die Rockshox 46x8mm zum Evolver passt sehe ich wenn die Hibike liefern kann.


----------



## decolocsta (13. März 2009)

ab Vivid, Monarch 12,7mm Buchsenmaß wie Fox und Manitou hat 12mm.


----------



## prong (14. März 2009)

passt nicht



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beuge mich selbstverständlich deiner grossen Erfahrung  aber zumindest hab ich sowohl die (15x12x12mm) Gleitlager als auch die 22x8mm Buchsen von Swinger 3way, Pearl und Evolver schon einmal quer durchgetauscht - und ob die Rockshox 46x8mm zum Evolver passt sehe ich wenn die Hibike liefern kann.


----------



## harke (14. März 2009)

edith


----------



## fatjoetheboy (15. März 2009)

hi leute , ich hab ein problem mit meiner kurbel wenn ich trette dann knarzt es kömisch .ich bin mir sicher das es von der kurbel kommt und nicht vom dämpfer oder den gelenken 
danke im voraus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. März 2009)

bitte.


----------



## decolocsta (15. März 2009)

nix zu danken.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2009)

@fatjoetheboy:

könnte sein:

- Ritzelpaket nicht richtig angezogen
- Tretlager
- Sattelstütze knackt manchmal - ölen hilft


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2009)

Er hat doch geschrieben dass es von der Kurbel kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2009)

ja hat er. ich war mir bei einem meiner Räder auch schon 100% sicher das es die Kurbel ist, nach wochenlangem suchen und rummachen war es dann doch das Ritzelpaket.

die anderen beiden Fälle hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (15. März 2009)

@fatjoetheboy

also wenns wirklich von der kurbel kommt hilft es vllt die kurbel + innenlager komplett zu zerlegen, alles zu putzen und ordentlich zu fetten und wieder korrekt einzubaun;-).
auf dem weg entdeckst du vllt ein kaputtes teil, dann ist klar woher es kam...


----------



## simdiem (16. März 2009)

Ich dachte auch mal, dass es bei mir die Kurbel wäre, dabei war es das Pedalgewinde, dem ich zu wenig fett spendiert hatte. Probier mal das.


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

RS-Maxle-Steckachse im FR 2009 und Hammerschmidt

Hatte vor ein oder zwei Wochen optimistisch gemeldet, dass meine RS-Maxle-Achse hinten jetzt nicht mehr locker wird. Stimmt leider nicht mehr. Lockert sich permanent und ich muss sie immer weiter nachziehen. Nervt etwas. Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Was sagt Canyon eigentlich dazu?

Wenn ich bei der Hammerschmidt in der großen Übersetzung fahre (Overdrive-Modus?) und hinten auf den großen Ritzeln bin (1-3), dann hört man aus dem Getriebe leichte Geräusche und spürt auch etwas Reibungswiederstand. Ab den 4. Ritzel von wird es dann besser. Ist das normal oder ist bei mir was falsch eingestellt?

Sonst ist das FR schon eine tolle Spaßmaschine, vor allem mit der Fox-Gabel und dem Evolver. Macht schon echt Laune.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## githriz (20. März 2009)

Wie man die Klemmkraft der Maxle einstellt weißt du?
Sind die Mavic Hülsen komplett in die Achsaufnahme "eingematscht"?
Die müssen rundherum verhunzt sein damit sich kein Spiel entwickelt!


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Wie man die Klemmkraft der Maxle einstellt weißt du?
> Sind die Mavic Hülsen komplett in die Achsaufnahme "eingematscht"?
> Die müssen rundherum verhunzt sein damit sich kein Spiel entwickelt!



Ja, an der Klemmkraft der Maxle liegt es nicht. Die habe ich schon ziemlich fest eingestellt. Die Mavic Hülsen sind vermutlich noch nicht komplett "eingemascht" (treffendes Wort). Ich dachte, wenn sie sich in einer Stellung richtig in die 3 "Nasen" im Ausfallende eingegraben hat, dann ist es gut (zumindest bis zum nächsten Radausbau). Na ja, ich werde einfach in den nächsten Tagen immer schön nachziehen. Hört ja dann hoffentlich auch bei mir auf, wenn die Distanzhülsen komplett "eingemascht" sind (ist ja schon ein bissle merkwürdig).

Danke githriz für die schnelle Antwort.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (20. März 2009)

kann man die feder in der fox van 36 selber tauschen,wo bekommt man die und wie geht das?oder nur beim service?bin zu schwer für die kiste glaub ich


----------



## Langley (20. März 2009)

Kann man, siehe Manual auf der Fox Homepage, Feder gibts bei toxoholics.de

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. März 2009)

kann man selber tauschen. Es gibt 3 Federn die gut verfügbar sind, die extraharte von 95-105kg ist schwer zu bekommen.

Toxoholics sollte die Federn haben. Anrufen, fragen!


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> kann man die feder in der fox van 36 selber tauschen,wo bekommt man die und wie geht das?oder nur beim service?bin zu schwer für die kiste glaub ich



wie schwer bist du denn?


----------



## harke (20. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> wie schwer bist du denn?



105 kilo mit montur!
ok danke werd da mal anrufen


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> 105 kilo mit montur!
> ok danke werd da mal anrufen



Dann wird die mittlere Feder (bis etwa 80 kg; ich meine, die ist standardmäßig von Canyon aus drin (wenn Du nicht über Optitune was anderes bestellt hast)) wohl nicht mehr ausreichen.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. März 2009)

will auch die 95-105kg Feder ham, und glaube das das der Grund ist weshalb mein Rad nicht kommt.


----------



## Manusa (20. März 2009)

Ich habe alles standard bestellt und bekomme mein Rad trotzdem nicht


----------



## speedhuem (20. März 2009)

@Tim777

Ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst mit dem Geräusch bei der Hammerschmidt. 
Ich hab das auch. Speziell, wenn man aus dem Wald kommt und etwas Dreck im Ritzel mitläuft hab ich das Gefühl etwas mehr Reibung zu haben. Wenn es sauber ist läufts super, mit der kleinen Geräuschänderungen beim Wechsel der hinteren Ritzel.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Jogi (20. März 2009)

Das Geräusch im Overdrive-Modus kommt von den Planetenrädern, die im Normal-Modus nicht im Engriff sind. Das ist vollkommen ok. Ein wenig mehr Reibung im Getriebe ist technisch bedingt und bei entsprechendem Druck in den Beinen vernachlässigbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salamandrina (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

fahre seit ein paar Wochen das Torque 9.0 mit HM und habe auch ein leichtes Geräusch wenn ich hinten die grösseren Ritzel fahre, auch ohne Overdrive.
Spüre man sogar als leichte "Vibration" in den Pedalen. Kommt aber meiner Meinung nach von der Kette die an der Kunststoffführung an der Getriebebox schleift, zumal sich die Kette beim runterschalten auf kleinere Ritzel zusehends von dieser Führung entfernt, und sowohl Geräusch als auch "Vibration" weniger werden. Die Führung kannn man auch verstellen. Ich hoffe aber dass sich das einschleifen wird.

Zum Thema Maxle an der Hinterachse: Hab bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt was ich tun sollte, zumal ich eigentlich keine Lust habe an meinem neuen BIke rumzufeilen, wie hier im Forum als Lösung vorgeschlagen. Der Freundliche Herr am Telefon hatte mir gesagt dass sich da grad jemand im Hause damit intensiver beschäftigen würde, ich solle meine Rufnummer hinterlassen, man würde sich innerhalb weniger Tage bei mir melden.
Nun sind aber leider bereits 2 Wochen rum und immer noch kein Anruf...
werde wohl noch mal anrufen müssen. Wäre auch ganz nett wenn sich hier im Forum mal jemand der Canyon Leute melden würde, zumal ja nicht wenige das selbe Problem haben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. März 2009)

wenn du was neues weißt, bitte melden. bei mir sind die naben-enden mittlerweile leicht verhunzt. hab nen ganz schönen schock bekommen als die steckachse nach ner tour kurz vor draußen war...


----------



## heiopei (21. März 2009)

Ich hatte auch bei der ersten Ausfahrt schon das Problem der sich lösenden Achse und habe seit dem Abschleifen keine Probleme mehr. Da Nabendurchmesser bzw. Nabenhülsendurchmesser nicht zum Innendurchmesser der Eifädelhife an der Schwinge passen, muss entweder die Nabe oder die Schwinge bearbeitet werden. Da die Materialstärke der Nabe hierfür nicht in Frage kommt bleibt nur die Schwinge und auf die Radeinfädelhilfe kann man auch getrost verzichten. Nach dem Abfeilen oder -schleifen der Nasen liegt die Nabe vollständig auf und Alles ist gut! 
Diese Lösung wäre auf offiziellem Wege für Canyon allerdings doch sehr kostenintensiv...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. März 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Zum Thema Maxle an der Hinterachse: Hab bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt was ich tun sollte, zumal ich eigentlich keine Lust habe an meinem neuen BIke rumzufeilen, wie hier im Forum als Lösung vorgeschlagen. Der Freundliche Herr am Telefon hatte mir gesagt dass sich da grad jemand im Hause damit intensiver beschäftigen würde, ich solle meine Rufnummer hinterlassen, man würde sich innerhalb weniger Tage bei mir melden.
> Nun sind aber leider bereits 2 Wochen rum und immer noch kein Anruf...
> werde wohl noch mal anrufen müssen. Wäre auch ganz nett wenn sich hier im Forum mal jemand der Canyon Leute melden würde, zumal ja nicht wenige das selbe Problem haben



Kann mal wer das Problem so schildern, dass jemandem der noch nichts darüber gehört hat klar wird was los ist? Ich hab schon die SuFu benutzt, aber so richtig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht.

Wär echt cool.


----------



## salamandrina (22. März 2009)

Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&page=27
ca. in der Mitte

Grüsse


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. März 2009)

Supi... Danke für den Link. Zu der Zeit war ich grad im Urlaub und hab nix mitbekommen.

Hab mir grad ma die Posts durchgelesen. So richtig befriedigend finde ich die Lösung ja nicht. Werde aber dennoch die Flex raussuchen. Auch die Idee mit dem entfernten Canyon Schriftzug hats mir angetan.


----------



## Tim777 (22. März 2009)

Danke an Euch für Eure Rückmeldungen zu meinen Fragen wegen der Maxle-Steckachse und der Hammerschmidt-Kurbel. Hilft mir. Thx. 

War gestern auf einem Trail am Feldberg im Taunus unterwegs. Weiter oben lag noch etwas Schnee, unten gings schon. Bin leider noch ziemlich schlapp (Winter und Krankheit). Aber für ein paar Sprünge hats noch gereicht. Das FR hat sich gut gemacht.

Grüße und viel Spaß im nun nahenden Frühling beim Biken bzw. Freeriden, Tim777


----------



## stereotom (22. März 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und weiß deshalb nicht ob das eventuell schon besprochen wurde. Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass Canyon an einen speziellen FR-Rahmen denkt, der eine reduzierte Tretlagerhöhe hat? Somit wäre in Kombination mit der Hammerschidt ein viel tieferer Schwerpunkt möglich.


----------



## hopfer (22. März 2009)

angeblich gibt es für 2010 ein neues Torque aber was das genau wird weiß keiner so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoernche99 (22. März 2009)

> fahre seit ein paar Wochen das Torque 9.0 mit HM und habe auch ein leichtes Geräusch wenn ich hinten die grösseren Ritzel fahre, auch ohne Overdrive.
> Spüre man sogar als leichte "Vibration" in den Pedalen. Kommt aber meiner Meinung nach von der Kette die an der Kunststoffführung an der Getriebebox schleift, zumal sich die Kette beim runterschalten auf kleinere Ritzel zusehends von dieser Führung entfernt, und sowohl Geräusch als auch "Vibration" weniger werden. Die Führung kannn man auch verstellen. Ich hoffe aber dass sich das einschleifen wird.


 
Da bin ich jetzt ein bisl beruhigt. Diese in den Pedalen zu spürenden Vibrationen hatte ich gestern auch plötzlich gehabt, als ich bei uns im Wäldchen ein wenig geübt hab. Hab erst gedacht, daß nach nem kleinen Drop etwas den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Oder die Kurbel/ Pedale oder Innenlager hätten sich irgendwie gelöst. Oder evtl.das Ritzelpaket.War ein sehr doofes und störendes Gefühl.Dort ist der Boden sehr sandig.Nach kurzer Fahrt auf der Straße waren die Vibrationen verschwunden. Heute bei der Tour im Wald hatte ich auch absolut keine Vibrationen mehr. Denk es lag an dem Sand. "Sand im Getriebe"

Bin aber mit dem Torqi und der Hammerschmidt nach 5 Touren mehr als zufrieden. Das Problem mit der Hinterachse hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, ich werde aber morgen die Nasen auf jeden Fall wie beschrieben entfernen. Dann sollte es ja gut sein. Ein Bekannter hatte nämlich das Problem gleich auf der ersten Tour gehabt. Sehr ärgerlich.

Gruß


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. März 2009)

Moin,
ich habe vor mir eine Totem in das 09er FR 9.0 zu hauen muss ich mir dann auch nen anderen Steuersatz besorgen, weil eine Tapered Steerer Totem hab ich noch nirgends gefunden....wenn ja,welchen Steuersatz....oder oder oder???

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2009)

wirst dir wohl ne 1 1/8 Totem besorgen müssen und unten nen reducer verbauen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. März 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort,
so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht...hier hat doch einer in das 09er torque eine 66 ata eingebaut, wie hat ers denn gemacht?auch so?


----------



## stereotom (23. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> angeblich gibt es für 2010 ein neues Torque aber was das genau wird weiß keiner so genau.



Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall noch bis zur Eurobike abwarten. Wenn sich da bezüglich der Tretlagerhöhe was tun sollte, würde ich mir dann doch in den a beißen.

Gibts vielleicht mehr Meinungen oder Hinweise zu diesem Thema?


----------



## hopfer (23. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373830&highlight=2010
auf seite 2/3/4 steht was zum Torque

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (23. März 2009)

Danke dir, aber da steht nichts dazu. Wenn ich wüsste, dass sich 2010 nichts tun wird, würde ich vielleicht noch ein 2009er kaufen. Vermutlich ist es aber eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wegen der Hammerschmidt das Tretlager nach unten versetzt wird. Canyon müsste ja dann für ein Modell verschiedene Rahmen anbieten, da die HS natürlich nicht durchgehend einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. März 2009)

Das Ding hat doch so schon ein tiefes Tretlager. Denk nicht das die des noch tiefer machen.
Kann des mal einer messen beim 09?
Würd mich mal interessieren ob sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## hopfer (23. März 2009)

wehr lesen kann......


Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Das Torque 2010 bekommt eine gründliche Frischzellenkur. Viele hier genannten Vorschläge werden sich in der Tat im neuen Modell wiederfinden. Leider kann ich keine technischen Details verraten. Eine neue Kinematik , mehr Federweg, alle Fräs und Schmiedeteile wurden zu 100% neu gestaltet.
> Viel praktische neue Details und neue Lagertechniken kommen zur Anwendung. Ein neuer Rohrsatz rundet das Bild ab .Das bewährte Konzept mit dem liegenden Dämpfer über dem Unterrohr ist aber selbstverständlich gleich geblieben.
> Trotzdem macht das "alte" 2009 auch weiterhin mir viel Freude ;-)
> ...




obwohl zugegeben nichts von einem Tretlager da steht.
aber eine neue Kinematik

LG Peter


----------



## stereotom (23. März 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch so schon ein tiefes Tretlager. Denk nicht das die des noch tiefer machen.
> Kann des mal einer messen beim 09?
> Würd mich mal interessieren ob sich da was geändert hat.



Mit 15mm (ES und FR) über den Radachsen ist es auf normaler Höhe. Eher sogar ein wenig hoch, finde ich. 40mm tiefer wären mit der HS doch gut möglich? Auf den Schwerpunkt würde sich das extrem gut auswirken.


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2009)

dann darfst du aber nur noch beim geradeaus fahren in die Pedalen treten.....


----------



## Jogi (24. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Mit 15mm (ES und FR) über den Radachsen ist es auf normaler Höhe. Eher sogar ein wenig hoch, finde ich. 40mm tiefer wären mit der HS doch gut möglich? Auf den Schwerpunkt würde sich das extrem gut auswirken.



bei 160mm Federweg und 25% Sag *IST* es 40mm tiefer


----------



## stereotom (24. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> dann darfst du aber nur noch beim geradeaus fahren in die Pedalen treten.....



Wie Recht du hast. Das wäre natürlich nicht so toll. An das habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Somit ist es natürlich unwahrscheinlich dass das Tretlager herab gesetzt wird.


----------



## DaBot (25. März 2009)

Ui, dann wird 2010 vielleicht doch ein FRX fällig


----------



## schotti65 (26. März 2009)

Wern schrieb:


> Servus
> Will an meinem 08er Torque den Dämpfer wechseln.
> Was meint ihr kann ich für den 1 Saison gefahrenen Monarch noch verlangen?
> Welche genauen Masse hat der Dämpfer?
> ...



Falls das Problem noch besteht:

Ich hab das FR 8.0 aus November 2008.

War mit dem Evolver unzufrieden, Durchschläge, 2x in 4 Monaten die Buchsen gewechselt, am Ende ca. 3,5bar Verlust an einem Nachmittag Bikepark (Thale).
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof an den zig Knöpfen richtig zu drehen aber im Ergebnis ist mir das auch egal.

Ich wollte einen Stahlfederdämpfer und hab jetzt den 08' Fox VAN R von GoCycle für 155,- + 20,- für 2 x Stahlbuchsen.
Gewicht 840g mit Feder (selbst gewogen), das sind 340g mehr als der Evolver (500g).
Mit 500er Feder bei 84kg Fahrergewicht nackicht.

Der Dämpfer ist super. Bisher 2 verlängerte WEs in heftigem Terrain + 10 Tage LaPalma - alles schön. Flatdrops bis knapp 1m ohne Durchschlag.
Kann den Dämpfer nur empfehlen.

schotti

ED @schlaumeier:
Ich vergleiche hier nicht 2 Dämpfer, schon allein deshalb nicht weil der eine 4 Knöpfe + 1 Ventil mehr hat als der andere, ich hab lediglich auf eine (für mich) funktionierende, preiswerte Alternative hingewiesen.


----------



## decolocsta (26. März 2009)

lol, den Van R mit dem Evolver vergleichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitty232 (29. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich schon eine Rückinfo von Canyon bzgl. des Maxle-Problems? 

Einige von euch haben geschrieben das sie den Rahmen wie ein paar Seiten vorher beschrieben bearbeitet haben, also die überstehenden Nasen abgefeilt... meine Frage wäre wie ihr das gemacht habt. Ist da eine Flex nötig oder kriegt man das von Hand abgefeilt?
Bin nicht so der Handwerkerkönig und wüsste gerne vor der Bestellung eines FR 9.0 was auf mich zukommt, für den Fall das eine Nachbearbeitung des Rahmens dann auch bei mir nötig wäre.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## harke (29. März 2009)

Spitty232 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich schon eine Rückinfo von Canyon bzgl. des Maxle-Problems?
> 
> ...



und was ist mit der garantie wenn man da am rahmen rumflext?


----------



## arnie987 (29. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe bei meinem Torque 3, Bj.06, den Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger 4-Way) wegen Ölverlust ausgebaut. Dabei habe ich mir leider nicht gemerkt an welche Stelle die vier Unterlegscheiben hingehören. Wenn es einer von euch weiß bitte melden  Danke im voraus


----------



## salamandrina (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab nun erneut bezÃ¼glich des Maxle Problems bei Canyon angerufen, man hat mir versichert mich diesmal diesbezÃ¼glich zurÃ¼ckzurufen.... passiert ist nichts... ich hab dann kurzerhand die Flachfeile in die Hand genommen und die Teile plangefeilt (geht sehr leicht und schnell) und damit basta. 
Die Garantie fÃ¼r den Rahmen kÃ¶nnen die sich von mir aus auch in die Haare schmieren. Mir ist wichtiger wenn das Hinterrad fest sitzt, zumal ich mich mit dem Bike schlussendlich doch in recht gefÃ¤hrlichem GelÃ¤nde bewege. Allerdings finde ich das Verhalten von Canyon vÃ¶llig daneben. Sich schlicht und einfach Ã¼ber ein hÃ¤ufig auftretendes und sicherheitsrelevantes Problem auszuschweigen ist nicht das was ich mir unter gutem Service vorstelle. Ich nehme mal an die befÃ¼rchten eine Lawine an Reklamationen loszutreten, wenn sie den Fehler einmal anerkennen, bleiben dann lieber still und lassen den Kunden mit seinem Problem alleine, bis der dann notgedrugen zur Feile greift, und somit ohnehin keinen Anspruch mehr auf irgend etwas hat. 
Ich finde das Bike trotzdem super, fÃ¼r 3000 â¬ dÃ¼rfte man aber erwarten dass solche MÃ¤ngel im 2ten Jahrgang behoben sein sollten, zur Not eben 
auch direkt im Canyon Werk mit der Feile (und mit Garantie)
Nebenbei bemerkt handelt sich ohnehin nur um wenige mmÂ² OberflÃ¤che, die ohnehin von der Achse zerschlissen wird.... auf der rechten Seite ist's eh nur am Schaltauge und hat somit mit der
Rahmengarantie Ã¼berhaupt nichts zu tun...


----------



## wunny1980 (29. März 2009)

ich habe meinen rahmen auch mit der feile bearbeitet. 
meine sicherheit ist mir doch wichtieger als die garantie. und wenn so ein laden wie canyon nicht in der lage ist einen rahmen den anbauteilen entsprechend zu konstruieren, und dem kunden ein unsicheres fahrrad liefert, wirft das schon ein sehr schlechtes licht auf canyon. die können natürlich nicht so einfach eine änderung durchführen weil das ja viel geld kostet. aber sie sollten dem kunden gestatten den fehler zu beheben, ohne das die garantie flöten geht. 
und ich feile den rahmen lieber selber ab, als das von einen in der canyon-werkstatt machen zu lassen.


----------



## Manusa (29. März 2009)

Bei mir hält sie bis jetzt. Wo schleift ihr denn da was weg? Kann da mal jemand nen Foto machen? Ich seh da nichts.

Danke


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

es gibt schon zig fotos davon... musst ma suchen.


----------



## Manusa (29. März 2009)

Freeman, dass warten lihnt sich wirklich.
Ich hab mich auch total geärgert...
Hoffe deins kommt auch bald.

Bild muss ich dann mal suchen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

willst du damit sagen, dass deine Karre da ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (29. März 2009)

Ich hab die schon am Mittwoch abgeholt...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

jepp, hab grad selber den post von dir im anderen fred entdeckt. haste schon ein paar nette runden gedreht? wie macht sich die hs?


----------



## Manusa (29. März 2009)

Werde morgen mal ne größere Runde drehen.
Die Hammerschmidt ist bis jetzt hammer, ein Freund von mir fährt die Hammerschmidt jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen, er ist auch zufrieden.
Haben uns mal nen kleine drop gebaut


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

fürn fr9.0 ist nen kleiner drop min. 1m hoch


----------



## Manusa (29. März 2009)

Bin noch am üben, aber das kommt 
macht echt Spaß, ist ja mein ersten Fully


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

schließ mich ma an, bin auch nicht so der held in sachen runterplumpsen. man wird halt älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (30. März 2009)

I finally made photos of the filled swing arm for Torque FR 2008 and 2009 with maxle. 
So you can solve problem of the play on the rear tire.
I know photos are shitty, but this is best what I can do right now. 
But I hope you get the point.
The bike was upside down.











This are instructions what to do. Have in mind, that this is quite easy, but you can also f**k the frame. Some experiance in filling is welcome and have the right file for the job. Do not improvise !!! Better give it to someone who can do it right.





and now:
mstaab *please* answer:

Did I lost warranty on the frame or not by doing this? You do not have to explain in details. Just yes or no.

Thanks for the answer!!!

Not for me (I don't care), but for dz Germans


----------



## Spitty232 (1. April 2009)

Besteht das Maxle-Problem eigentlich bei allen FR? Also auch dem 8.0 und 7.0? Schätze die haben die selben Rahmen verbaut, oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. April 2009)

ja, das sind die gleichen rahmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2009)

Bei den Ringle Naben (oder auch bei Veltec. usw.) tritt das Problem aber nicht auf (bei meinem jedenfalls). 
Scheint an den Mavic Naben zu liegen.

PS wenn ich mir das Foto vom Schaltauge ansehe haben die wohl das Ausfallende rechts dies Jahr verändert (ist wohl zu oft abgerissen) ????


----------



## wunny1980 (1. April 2009)

ich habe ne ringle nabe. da tritt das problem auch auf.


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2009)

Ich hab bisher keine Probleme einer sich lösenden Achse bei meinen DT Naben beobachten können. Werd aber mal nachschauen ob da irgendwelche Verformungen sind...


----------



## wunny1980 (1. April 2009)

bei mir hat sich die maxle auch nicht gelöst.ich möchte es aber nicht so weit kommen lassen.


----------



## JaniK (1. April 2009)

I have sunringle demon hub  (torque FR 8 /2008). my friend has (Torque FR 8 /2009) with Mavic deetrax hub.
On both bikes there was/is play on the rear tire.
And this is not problem of the maxle. Rear hubs does not sit right on the frame.


I must say, it a shame on Canyon, by not reacting properly on this problem. As far as I think, I see now what of company Canyon is.
I bought 3 canyons (ES 2005, Torque 2006, Torque 2008), recommened to many of my friends (at least 5 of them bought it) but the common sense tells you that canyon does not stand behind their product. No more canyon for me in future... and for sure no more recommendations from me.


----------



## githriz (1. April 2009)

Bei Canyon driftet die Corporate Identity und das Corporate Image schon ganz schön auseinander.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Unternehmensphilosophie:



> Canyon ist Technik in Reinkultur. Wir bauen Fahrräder, die sich durch technische Perfektion, hochwertige Komponenten und klare Formen auszeichnen. Unermüdliche, harte Arbeit und die unbedingte Hingabe zur Perfektion sind die Grundlage für unsere Produkte.
> Roman Arnold,
> Geschäftsführer / Inhaber



Hier nachzulesen.

Die fehlerhaft konstruierte Achsaufnahme ist ärgerlich und unnötig, die mangelnde Bereitschaft dazu Stellung zu beziehen ist m.E. eine Katastrophe. Damit beschädigt Canyon sein Image enorm.
Mag sein, dass Aussitzen kurzfristig lukrativ erscheint, eine nachhaltige Entwicklung fördert man so aber nicht.

Btw, wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn mal jemand deswegen stürzt?
Wer ist dann in der Beweispflicht?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2009)

Nachhaltigkeit ist bei Canyon mom. eh nicht notwendig. Solang die Bikes so billig bleiben, kauft jeder wieder dort. Egal wieviel Ärger man hatte. Ich kann ein Lied davon Singen wie unfähig dieser Laden ist, ware inzwischen schon gut 3 Monate auf mein FR 9.0... soviel Theater. Das gleiche hatte ich vor 2 Jahren auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2009)

Jetzt heult nicht rum. Hier gehts ums Bike, nicht um den tollen Service.
Die Designer der Ausfallenden scheinen die Richtlinien von RockShox kreativ interpretiert zu haben:
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/RearMaxleFrame_ES4-310498-000_B.pdf

Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal gesehen, wie stark die hintere Bremsleitung bei der Formula auf Zug geht beim Einfedern (bzw. beim Ausfedern sonst an der Bremsscheibe schleift)? Ich hab die jetzt an die Sitzstrebe verlegt, war mir zu heikel.


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2009)

Man man man, da les ich mal wieder im Forum und schon hab ich Angst dass mein Bike am A**** ist. Dabei hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, vielleicht sollte ich besser nicht nachgucken


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2009)

News: wer die Fox 36 mit extra harter Feder (95-106kg) geordert hat, muss sich noch lange gedulden.
Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass Canyon an diese Federn nicht ran kommt. Oder es wird zumindest noch sehr lang dauern.

Hat die schon mal jemand gesehen? Gibt es diese ominöse extra harte Feder überhaupt? Wer weiß wie man das Ding tauscht. Ist doch sehr leicht, oder?

edit: hab ma im manual gestöbert...

http://toxoholics.de/manuals/foxforx/06_36_gr.pdf


----------



## Tim777 (1. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal gesehen, wie stark die hintere Bremsleitung bei der Formula auf Zug geht beim Einfedern (bzw. beim Ausfedern sonst an der Bremsscheibe schleift)? Ich hab die jetzt an die Sitzstrebe verlegt, war mir zu heikel.



Kannst Du mal ein Foto posten?

Gruß, Tim777


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2009)

Ich wieg mit Zeug so um 105kg und mir war die ganz harte Feder viel zu hart! Hab jetzt die grüne und ohne Vorspannung funktinierts prima, bissi Druckstufen bla bla und gut is... Im Zweifel gibts die harte Feder beim hibike oder so. Und tauschen ist mit der entsprechenden Nuss kein Problem, hab sogar ich hinbekommen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich will eigentlich die ganz harte Feder haben um keine Durchschläge zu produzieren. Wie hoch kannst du mit der grünen Feder droppen ohne Durchschlag?


----------



## axl65 (2. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage zum Steuersatz!!!

Habe mir jetzt ein Torque ES Rahmen gekauft und möchte meine Lyrik einbauen.Nun ist ja dort der Steuersatz unten mit 1,5 und oben mit 1 1/8 verbaut.
Was für einen günstigen Steuersatz kann ich denn nun nehmen um das unten auszugleichen???Was ist mit der Einpresstiefe des Steuersatzes???Was müsste ich noch beachten???

Ich bin für jeden Tipp offen und dankbar!!!

axl


----------



## harke (2. April 2009)

shame yeah...

i think the correct answer for our maxxle problem would be 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEu_...torder=asc&start=2610&feature=player_embedded


STAABBBII  WE LOVE U


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit unserem Qualitätsmanagement gesprochen - selbstverständlich bleibt die Rahmengarantie erhalten wenn die Nasen abgefeilt werden. Das ist im Moment sicher die beste und schnellste Lösung, eine Änderung des Ausfallendendesigns ist für 2010 bei FRX und FR geplant - Wir sind etwas erstaunt darüber das die FR und FRX Rahmen seit 3 Jahren ohne Änderungen und mit den unterschiedlichsten Laufrädern problemlos verkauft wurden und dieses Jahr im Forum diese Probleme auftreten und möchten uns dafür entschuldigen.

VG

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (3. April 2009)

mal schön das jemand sich von seiten canyon's meldet und etwas 
klarheit in die sache bringt (lange hat es gedauert ...)

trotzdem bin ich über die ganze sache unzufrieden und es schreckt
mich schon zum teil ab an meinem neuen rahmen mit einer feile rum
zu fuschen (sorry für die ausdrucksweise ...)
da ich selber in einer großen fa. tätig bin und der informationsfluss
meist bescheiden ist hier evtl. ein vorschlag meiner seite ...

bitte einen extra thread (sticky!) der das problem nochmals aufnimmt
da ich soweit nur in diesen thread von dem problem gelesen habe 
dort sollte nochmals detalliert erklärt werden (bis jetzt weitgehend auf
englisch) was zu tun ist am besten nochmals mit bildern die jeder versteht
(nicht jeder ist hier ein heimwerkerkönig) und dazu sollte sich gleich von
anfang an jemand von canyon anwesend sein und mit rat und tat zu seite
stehen ...

p.s. meine persönliche meinung


----------



## JaniK (3. April 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> die FR und FRX Rahmen seit 3 Jahren ohne Änderungen und mit den unterschiedlichsten Laufrädern problemlos verkauft wurden und dieses Jahr im Forum diese Probleme auftreten und möchten uns dafür entschuldigen.




thank you for the answer. This problem is only for torques with maxle.
That is only model 2008 FR, 2009 FR. About FRX I do not know.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2009)

Weil das hier ja von jemand bezweifelt wurde, die Gleitlager und die 46x8x12mm Buchse von Rockshox (für Ario, Pearl usw.) passen prima in den Evolver. Dadurch hat man eine stabile durchgehende, nicht dreifach geteilte Buchse mit einer schön glatten Stahloberfläche (im Gegensatz zur geteilten 22x8 Buchse aus Alu):



und hier noch mal ein Bild wo man die umverlegte Bremsleitung (weisser Kabelbinder) und mein neues Schaltwerk (kurz hätte auch gepasst!) sieht:



Alles klar für zwei Tage Endurotour 

PS @ axl: hat sich da jemand schon die Teile fürs 901 besorgt und du hast den kümmerlichen Rest bekommen?


----------



## decolocsta (3. April 2009)

les bitte genau was dieser jemand bezweifelt hat.....




decolocsta schrieb:


> ab Vivid, Monarch 12,7mm Buchsenmaß wie Fox und Manitou hat 12mm.



soll ich nochmal genau erklären oder wird diesmal der Wortlaut richtig verstanden?


----------



## excalibur7706 (3. April 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem neuen, nicht benützten Torque FR 8 in der Größe M (Black) hat, bitte eine private Nachricht!


----------



## axl65 (3. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS @ axl: hat sich da jemand schon die Teile fürs 901 besorgt und du hast den kümmerlichen Rest bekommen?



Nein,er hat damit sein 301 aufgebaut.
Sozusagen ein Deal unter Litevillern.
Kannst Du mir was zu meinem obengenannten Problem sagen???

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> les bitte genau was dieser jemand bezweifelt hat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@deco
Dich meinte ich nicht, ich hab das mit mm und zoll schon kapiert. 
Aber du bist ja auch der Ansicht dass es langt, beim Eishockey zwei Pucks übereinander zu legen und den Fuss drauf zu tun und dann kann man den unteren nicht mit nem dritten Puck wegknallen 

@Axl: ich weiss es nicht. Ich hab da mal im Trek Remedy Fred glaub was zu gelesen, was es für Reduziersteuersätze für unten gibt. Ansonsten ändert sich durch sowas ja die Bauhöhe nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (3. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @deco
> Dich meinte ich nicht, ich hab das mit mm und zoll schon kapiert.
> Aber du bist ja auch der Ansicht dass es langt, beim Eishockey zwei Pucks übereinander zu legen und den Fuss drauf zu tun und dann kann man den unteren nicht mit nem dritten Puck wegknallen
> 
> @Axl: ich weiss es nicht. Ich hab da mal im Trek Remedy Fred glaub was zu gelesen, was es für Reduziersteuersätze für unten gibt. Ansonsten ändert sich durch sowas ja die Bauhöhe nicht.




Der Puck vergleich hinkt massiv, aber egal, da hat halt jeder seine Meinung, klar sind durchgehende Buchsen nice, und besser in "", aber die Mehrteiligen wie von Canyon verbaut sind so schlecht nicht, da die Schraube oder so nicht verbiegen kann, falls man die Sache richtig anzieht, da ja die Haftreibung....ach wurscht......die Lust jemanden von der Wahrheit zu überzeugen ist mit dem schönen Sommeranfang verschwunden


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2009)

Juti, dann hilf doch mal dem Axl mit seinem Reduziersteuersatz, da weisst du doch bestimmt auch Bescheid.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. April 2009)

ich sach nur 

und nochwas:


decolocsta schrieb:


> ...aber die Mehrteiligen wie von Canyon verbaut sind so schlecht nicht, da die Schraube oder so nicht verbiegen kann, falls man die Sache richtig anzieht, da ja die Haftreibung...



die Schraube kann sogar brechen, habs ausprobiert.


----------



## decolocsta (3. April 2009)

Ja, weil du zu vorsichtig bist um sie richtig anzuziehen, denn wenn du das getan hättest wäre keine Belastung auf der Schraube, oder du warst zu unvorsichtig, so unvorsichtig das du es mit dem festschrauben übertrieben hast.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. April 2009)

Das Rad kam grad vom Canyon Service. Da geht man davon aus, dass die das richtig gemacht haben. Ich benutzte immer nen Drehmo.


----------



## drdownhill (4. April 2009)

Hab eine Frage:
Hab mein FRX 9.0 am Donnerstag abgeholt.... Hab etwas Spiel am Hinterrad entdeckt. Die Steckachse sitzt aber bombenfest. Ich merks wenn ich das Hinterrad oben anfasse und nach links und rechts bewege.....Hab schon rumgesucht, bin aber nicht drauf gekommen, was es sein könnte. Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2009)

Ich tippe auf Lagerspiel der Deetrax. Das sollte nicht sein, ist aber einstellbar.


----------



## drdownhill (4. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Lagerspiel der Deetrax. Das sollte nicht sein, ist aber einstellbar.



Danke...Wie kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## ES7.0 (4. April 2009)

Hallo! 

Also ich habe das auch bei meinen Crossmax SX von Anfang an. Gefällt mir auch nicht. Aber schau mal in die Anleitung von Mavic, da steht das das Spiel bereits Werksseitig optimal eingestellt ist... kommt mir auch komisch vor aber scheinbar gehört ein leichtes spiel so. In der Anleitung steht auch beschrieben wie du es anderes einstellen kannst...

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drdownhill (4. April 2009)

Hört sich so an als hättest du davon aber nicht gebrauch gemacht? Warum nicht? Fuktionierts nicht?

Leider ist bei meinem Bike keine Anleitung für die Laufräder dabei (Nur für den Schlauchwechsel)... wo kann man noch etwas über diese Einstellungen (Naben/ Nabenspiel) nachlesen? Auf der Homepage von Mavic hab ich auch nichts passendes gefunden....


----------



## ES7.0 (4. April 2009)

Richtig, das Spiel ist minimal bei mir (aber wie bei dir nur am Hinterrad spürbar). Hab es so gelassen, da in der Anleitung stand das dieses System bei der Auslieferung bereits richtig eingestellt ist. Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus das das so gehört...

Stimmt das manual kannst du scheinbar nicht auf der Mavic seite downloaden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## heiopei (4. April 2009)

Nabenspiel ist definitiv nicht O.K.! Auch nicht wenn die Dinger so geliefert werden!
Einfach den mitgelieferten Mavic Plastik-Einstellschlüssel bei eingebautem Rad ansetzen und die Einstellschraube so weit drehen bis gerade kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist! Fertig!


----------



## drdownhill (4. April 2009)

SUPER!!!!

Danke! Hat funktioniert!!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2009)

gut dann weiß ich ja wie ich es machen muss, wenns bei mir dann auch so sein wird.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2009)

gut dann weiß ich ja wie ich es machen muss, wenns bei mir dann auch so sein wird.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2009)

Da war wohl jemand schneller beim Antworten... erledigt.


----------



## Synch (4. April 2009)

Könnte mir einer auf die schnelle bitte die Nabenbreite und Durchmesser von dem 2009er Torque FR nennen? Danke.


----------



## Mike J (5. April 2009)

Hallo ... 

hab auch diese kleine Spiele wenn ich am Hinterrad wackel ... aber wie stell ich das bei den Deetraks ein ? 
Check das iwie nicht ... hab auch keinen Schlüssel oder iwas von Mavic ... hat vllt mal jmd ein Bild wie der aussieht ? 

...Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. April 2009)

eigentlich sollte auch bei den Deetraks der Lagereinstellschlüssel dabei sein. Ist glaub ich eh der gleiche wie bei Deemax.


----------



## x-raj (5. April 2009)

ja hätte ich bitte rückruf 0178-1409949


----------



## x-raj (5. April 2009)

sorry sollte nicht hier hin :-(


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. April 2009)

also ich würde die numma ma geschwind löschn. *g*


----------



## Mike J (5. April 2009)

thx @ freeman 

aber der war bei mir nicht dabei


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. April 2009)

kostet nicht die Welt. Etwa 8â¬. is aber schon Ã¤rgerlich, geb ich zu

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike J (5. April 2009)

Danke für die links ... denk ich werde mir dann mal einen besorgen aber muss jetzt sowieso das raddl zu canyon bringen ... wegn der ersten inspektion ... dachte mir die erste lass ich machn wegen dem problem der ausfallenden und ich hab im wiegetritt seiz gestern ein knacken ... und jetzt noch das mit der nabe .... na supa


----------



## speedhuem (6. April 2009)

Hi.
Irgend so ein Knacken hab ich jetzt auch kürzlich bemerkt. Genau lokalisieren konnte ich es auf die Schnelle nicht.
Kennt jemand das Problem...tritt nicht ständig auf!

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## maddin80 (6. April 2009)

Moin Zusammen!

Wie ist denn das Inspektionsintervall bein Torque FR 8.0 2008. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal machen und was kostet diese Inspektion? 

Gibt es für die SunRingle Deamon Naben am 2008 FR 8.0 auch einen Schlüssel um das Nabenspiel einzustellen?

Gruß


----------



## Tim777 (6. April 2009)

heiopei schrieb:


> Nabenspiel ist definitiv nicht O.K.! Auch nicht wenn die Dinger so geliefert werden!
> Einfach den mitgelieferten Mavic Plastik-Einstellschlüssel bei eingebautem Rad ansetzen und die Einstellschraube so weit drehen bis gerade kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist! Fertig!



Danke, bei mir war auch Spiel. Habe aber das Problem, dass der Schlüssel nicht bei der Vorderradnarbe passt. Beim Versuch, mit einem "Zapfen" anzuziehen, sind mir dann gleich zwei abgebrochen (nachdem beim Hinterradnarbe anziehen schon einer abgebrochen war). Wo bekomme ich den passenden Schlüssel für vorne?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## githriz (6. April 2009)

Der passt auch vorne, allerdings nicht mit allen 4 sondern nur mit zwei von den Pinöseln.
Die Scheibe muss auch extrem feinfühlig angezogen werden, weniger ist hier oft mehr. Sonst spannst du die Lager axial vor, das vertragen die schlecht.
Angeblich ist der Schlüssel extra so fragil, um Schäden vorzubeugen. Hast also quasi bekannschaft mit der überlast Sicherung gemacht!


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. April 2009)

hi,

kann mir jemand verraten was bei einem torque es 9.0 alles an Zubehör mitgeliefert wird. Werkzeug? Anleitungen? Transportsicherung für Bremssattel? Lackstift? etc...
Also was ist neben Verpackungsmaterial alles im Karton? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Manusa (6. April 2009)

speedhuem schrieb:


> Hi.
> Irgend so ein Knacken hab ich jetzt auch kürzlich bemerkt. Genau lokalisieren konnte ich es auf die Schnelle nicht.
> Kennt jemand das Problem...tritt nicht ständig auf!
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch manchmal ein Knacken, kann aber auch nicht sagen wo es genau herkommt. Es ist aber immer nur beim starken antreten.
Kennst das Problem jemand?


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2009)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten was bei einem torque es 9.0 alles an Zubehör mitgeliefert wird. Werkzeug? Anleitungen? Transportsicherung für Bremssattel? Lackstift? etc...
> Also was ist neben Verpackungsmaterial alles im Karton?
> ...



also, was mir jetzt so einfällt: 
jede Menge Anleitungen auf Papier und CD (Fox)
Transportsicherung für Bremssattel
Speichenschlüssel für Crossmax SX
Nabenschlüssel
Adapter für Umwerfer 
(kein Lackstift, meins ist schwarz eloxiert)
Speichenmagnet (der aber nicht auf die fetten Speichen passte )
...

weiß jetzt nicht alles auswendig, schau aber heut abend mal nach, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. April 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> also, was mir jetzt so einfällt:
> jede Menge Anleitungen auf Papier und CD (Fox)
> Transportsicherung für Bremssattel
> Speichenschlüssel für Crossmax SX
> ...



das wär super!


----------



## 9mmBong (6. April 2009)

Gilt des au fürs Torque ES 7 von 2009?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. April 2009)

Nachtrag:
ein paar Schrauben (für die Umwerfer-Platte)
2 schwarze Buchsen mit O-Ring auf der einen Seite (keine Ahnung, wofür die sein sollen)
und ein Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel
2x Tubeless-Adapter














9mmBong schrieb:


> Gilt des au fürs Torque ES 7 von 2009?



Das Mavic-Zubehör wird dann halt fehlen


----------



## l.o.k.i (7. April 2009)

Hatte das gleiche Zubehör bei meinem Torque ES9.0 dabei jedoch fehlte die Fox CD.

@Jogi
Die 2 schwarze Buchsen mit O-Ring auf der einen Seite sind die Adapter für die Vorderradnabe von 20mm auf 15mm soweit ich weiß.

Wie funtioniert das mit dem Tubeless-Adapter, bei mir war kein Ventil dabei.


----------



## heiopei (7. April 2009)

Die schwarzen Plastikteile, sowie die Teile in den Plastiktüten, oben auf dem Bild, sind das Mavic Zubehör...


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. April 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> ein paar Schrauben (für die Umwerfer-Platte)
> 2 schwarze Buchsen mit O-Ring auf der einen Seite (keine Ahnung, wofür die sein sollen)
> und ein Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel
> 2x Tubeless-Adapter



perfect, vielen dank

ist ja doch einiges dabei.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein gebrauchtes ES zu kaufen, allerdings lässt sich die talas laut besitzer aufeinmal nicht mehr absenken . kennt jemand das problem?
wie war das bei canyon mit dem service? gut? schlecht? schnell? langsam? wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis ich das teil zurück bekomme?
die schicken die gabel wahrscheinlich auch an toxoholics, oder?


----------



## prong (8. April 2009)

Die Einstellung der Absenkung man selber vornehmen, wenn sie nicht mechanisch defekt ist. Dafür benötigt man Werkzeug, das Fox Service Manual und sollte kein Grobmotoriker sein, da die Gabel beim Einstellen unter Druck steht. 



Eisbäcker schrieb:


> perfect, vielen dank
> 
> ist ja doch einiges dabei.
> Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein gebrauchtes ES zu kaufen, allerdings lässt sich die talas laut besitzer aufeinmal nicht mehr absenken . kennt jemand das problem?
> ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. April 2009)

Hab schonmal ein Talas Problem am Nerve gehabt. Canyon bestand darauf, dass ich die Gabel ausbaue und an Canyon schicke. Die senden die dann weiter an Toxo. Von Toxo geht die Gabel an Canyon zurÃ¼ck und dann zu dir. Sprich: Das dauert ewig, kostet aber nix! Hatte vorher mit Toxo Kontakt aufgenommen, und die haben gesagt es sei kein groÃes Problem ich sollte die Gabel einfach an Toxo senden. Hab mich dann aber doch fÃ¼r die 0â¬ Variante entschieden, weil eh keine Bikesaison war.

und nein, ich hatte nicht das gleiche Problem wie du es beschrieben hast. Bei mir hat sich der Talas Hebel wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt von "allein" verstellt. Was natÃ¼rlich auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders war. Das Problem wurde von Toxo vollstÃ¤ndig beseitigt.


----------



## Jogi (8. April 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Zubehör bei meinem Torque ES9.0 dabei jedoch fehlte die Fox CD.
> 
> @Jogi
> Die 2 schwarze Buchsen mit O-Ring auf der einen Seite sind die Adapter für die Vorderradnabe von 20mm auf 15mm soweit ich weiß.
> ...



wie das mit dem Tubeless-dingens funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht, hab noch nicht ausprobiert. Ventil war auch nicht dabei.


----------



## wartool (8. April 2009)

hiho.. kann mir einer der Torque FR Modell 2008-Besitzer unter Euch evtl sagen, wie das "Schaltauge" bei euch aussieht? Meines ist gerissen - ich habe ein neues bestellt (bin leider noch nicht zum Basteln gekommen). Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass die enden total unterschiedlich aussehen. Wenn ich mein gebrochenes zusammensetze und das andere darüberlege... passen weder die 3 Bohrungen, die das ganze gegen Verdrehung sicher, noch ist die Form identisch!?!?!

Deshalb die Frage: sieht Euer Schaltauge eher wie ein Haken (so sieht das mir zugeschickte Teil (Werksinterne Nummer 13), oder eher, wie eine "Acht" (das alte defekte Teil aus)?
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das was schief gelaufen ist.. komme leider erst morgen zum testen am Rad.. würde aber halt gerne schon heute reklamieren, falls sich wirklich rausstellt, dass das Teil verkehrt ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2009)

Muss wie eine *8* aussehen. 
Ist Bestellnummer 1001667 lt. Hotline und kostet unverschämte 25 Euro incl. Versand.

Ich hab mal was irgendwo gesehen dass sich das Teil einfach nachbauen lässt - hat das einer schonmal gemacht? Ich könnte auch so drei-vier als Ersatzteil gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (8. April 2009)

hab gerade mit toxoholics gesprochen, man kann die gabel auch direkt an die schicken. sollte nach drei bis vier tagen zurück kommen


----------



## wartool (8. April 2009)

Danke an CX-Fahrer

habe mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen.
Die haben sich entschuldigt und sofort ein neues Schaltauge rausgeschickt... also am Ende doch guter Service - Fehler passieren jedem mal


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. April 2009)

An alle mit Crossmax SX Laufräder ich hab auch ein leichtes Spiel der Nabe, aber man braucht schon ein bisschen Kraft. Wie fest habt ihr die Nabe nachgezogen das Ihr garkein Spiel mehr habt? Ich trau mich irgendwie nicht fester, hab schon relativ fest für den Platikschlüssel zu und trotzdem noch ein bisschen Spiel. Oder muss ich da richtig mit Kraft festziehen?

genauer: Also die Bremsscheibe kommt an den Bremsbälgen an wenn ich am Rad etwas fester rüttle auch wenn man sich in die Kurve lehnt schleif die Bremse etwas.

Schnellspanner sitzt bomben fest geht auch nicht mehr fester.

danke


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. April 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> ...und sofort ein neues Schaltauge rausgeschickt...



glaubst du das wirklich? Ich hatte vor gut einem Monat ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein ehemaliges Nerve 2007 bestellt. Ging auch "sofort raus". 3 Wochen später angerufen, und natürlich war noch nix versandt.  Naja, jetzt brauch ichs nicht mehr. Pfeifen!


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. April 2009)

mein Schaltauge war nach 10Tagen da.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. April 2009)

Das ist toll. Solls ja auch geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> glaubst du das wirklich? Ich hatte vor gut einem Monat ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein ehemaliges Nerve 2007 bestellt. Ging auch "sofort raus". 3 Wochen später angerufen, und natürlich war noch nix versandt.  Naja, jetzt brauch ichs nicht mehr. Pfeifen!



Ja.. das Teil war heute in der Post!! - auf den Rückholschein für die anderen warte ich noch.. aber egal.. erstmal ist Ostern gerettet :-D

Vielen Danke an Canyon :-D

Echt klasse!!


----------



## Lelles0815 (10. April 2009)

Hallo erst mal,

ich hab mal ne Frage an die ES Fahrer hier.
Wie macht sich denn der 4.2er Monarch so ?? Im letzten Jahr hat man ja von vielen Undichtigkeiten gehört und die Allgemeinheit war nicht so zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer....hat RS da nachgebessert ??

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## l.o.k.i (10. April 2009)

Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Monarch. Spricht gut an, flood gate funktioniert auch, dass heißt man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied (war glaub auch letztes Jahr nicht immer so) zwischen offen und geschlossen. Ist eine feine Kletterhilfe besonders auf Asphalt. Ah ja dicht ist er natürlich auch und einstellen ist kinderleicht.
Hatte auch vor dem Kauf Bedenken wegs dem Monarch bin jetzt aber wie bereits geschrieben sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Can07 (10. April 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Mein Monarch funtzt auch sehr gut. Nur hohe Drops verkraftet dieser Dämpfer nicht so gut. Aber die fahr ich auch nicht mit dem ES. Für unsere Gegend hier ein sehr guter Dämpfer.


----------



## Grubert (10. April 2009)

habe den Monarch im 2008er Torque....funzt bei mir einwandfrei, superleicht zum einstellen, im floodgate-modus merkt man auch einen deutlichen unterschied.
Bin eig sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Bis jetzt auch noch keine Defekte.


----------



## LimaBravo (11. April 2009)

Torque ES8 2009, rund 700 km und 12000 hm alles bestens auch der Monarch, hab nicht einmal nachgepumpt, dürften gegenüber 2008 nachgebessert haben

lg


----------



## Wern (11. April 2009)

Moin
An alle die den Monarch gegen den Evolver getauscht haben:
Auf welcher Seite ist wer bei eurem Evolver das Piggy Back? Auf der gleichen Seite wie die Zugstufenverstellung oder um 180° verdreht?
Problem ist folgendes: Denke nicht das der Evolver wie im folgenden Link in den Torque ES Hinterbau passt. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366

Bei Canyon ( http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=876 ) ist das Piggy Back auf der selben Seite wie die Zugstufenverstellung. 
Wie habt ihr dieses Problem gelöst? Kann man den Dämpfer so umbauen das der Einbau funktioniert oder geht es evtl auch in dieser Einstellung?

Gruss WErn


----------



## prong (11. April 2009)

Nein, der Einbau ist kein Problem, da die Kolbenstange verdreht werden kann. Habe den Monarch bei meinem TES gegen den Evolver getauscht. 




Wern schrieb:


> Moin
> An alle die den Monarch gegen den Evolver getauscht haben:
> Auf welcher Seite ist wer bei eurem Evolver das Piggy Back? Auf der gleichen Seite wie die Zugstufenverstellung oder um 180° verdreht?
> Problem ist folgendes: Denke nicht das der Evolver wie im folgenden Link in den Torque ES Hinterbau passt. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366
> ...


----------



## Wern (11. April 2009)

wie kann ich die Kolbenstange verdrehen? Einfach drehen oder muss ich mit Werkzeug ran?
Danke für die Info

GrussWern


----------



## prong (11. April 2009)

Mit gesunder Handkraft ging das. Kannst Du auch sehen, wenn Du einen Blick in das Service Manual von Manitou wirfst.




Wern schrieb:


> wie kann ich die Kolbenstange verdrehen? Einfach drehen oder muss ich mit Werkzeug ran?
> Danke für die Info
> 
> GrussWern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (14. April 2009)

Weiss jemand was für Formula The One Beläge Original in der Bremse verbaut sind- organisch oder gesinthert oder organisch mit aluträgerplatte? BIn mit den originalen recht zufrieden!


----------



## Grubert (14. April 2009)

@benzofat: bei formula werden original immer organische verbaut!


----------



## salamandrina (14. April 2009)

hallo,

hab Ihr auch das Problem dass die Formula One bei geringster Feuchigkeit
winselt dass man sich schämt zu bremsen ? (sofern man das nicht sowieso tut)
hat jemand von euch mal die Koolstop Beläge probiert ?


----------



## githriz (14. April 2009)

Grubert schrieb:


> @benzofat: bei formula werden original immer organische verbaut!


 
Ist das so?

Lt. Formula werden bei "The One" und "Mega" gesinterte Beläge eingesetzt.


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

Quietschen bei Nässe spricht für gesinterte Metallbeläge.


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2009)

Es sind gesinterte.


----------



## harke (14. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab Ihr auch das Problem dass die Formula One bei geringster Feuchigkeit
> winselt dass man sich schämt zu bremsen ? (sofern man das nicht sowieso tut)
> hat jemand von euch mal die Koolstop Beläge probiert ?



ja is fürchterlich


----------



## Grubert (14. April 2009)

sry aba ich habe gehört, dass formula organische beläge verwendet...kann sein das sich das mitlerweile bei der The One geändert hat....in meiner ORO 08 waren organische beläge drinnen.


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2009)

Hat schon jemand bei ner The One die Beläge gewechselt? Bei mir lassen sich die Kolben ums verrecken nicht zurückdrücken... Habt ihr da einen guten Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. April 2009)

kann zur The One nix sagen, aber die Kool Stop sind ziemlich sicher besser als die Originalen. Hab bei meinen Juicys einige Hersteller und Varianten probiert. Kool Stop ist am Besten. Meine Meinung. Ob sich diese Erkenntnis auf die The One übertragen lässt? kA


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2009)

Bisher gibts nur die Orginalen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. April 2009)

Und genug Bumms hat die "The One" allemal.


----------



## JaniK (14. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei ner The One die Beläge gewechselt? Bei mir lassen sich die Kolben ums verrecken nicht zurückdrücken... Habt ihr da einen guten Tipp?



Put back in your old brake pads. Push apart them with big flat screwdriver. Remove old pads. Instal new pads.


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2009)

Tjo, da ging leider net viel...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

*klugscheiß-ein*

"leicht" lassen sich die Kolben nie zurückdrücken, hast schonmal mit 2 großen Schlitzschraubenziehern probiert? Beide reinhalten, dann drehen. Am besten die alten Beläge dazu drinlassen, da sonst die Kolben was abbekommen.

*klugscheiß-aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (15. April 2009)

Also ich find die verbauten Beläge sehr gut! Wenns man mit einer Hope vergleicht, wo man die originalen gar nicht brauchen kann. Das mit dem quietschen stimmt schon aber ich fahre auch eher wenns trocken ist... Und die Power und Dosierbarkeit usw. sind ja wohl top!

Beim Belag bin ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter... Nehme einfach mal an, dass es gesintherte sind, sollte beim Ausbau ja leicht zu sehen sein. Was ist denn der Vorteil bzw. Nachteil der organischen? Sicher mal die kürzere Lebensdauer oder die etwas bessere Performance u v. weniger quietschen?

Wenn ich schon am fragen bin, etwas Off-Topic sozusagen zur verbauten Hammerschmidt an meinem Torue FR 9.0. Ist die bei euch im kleinen virtuellen Kranz auch geräuschlos und dann im übersetzten Gang eher laut (so ein Zahnrädchenrattern?)? Mich hat die Lautstärke dieses ratterns des Getriebes etwas überrascht, weils mich ziemlich nervt. Auf dem Waldweg ist das Geräusch nicht so gut hörbar aber auf der Teerstrasse schon und wenn man eine längere Tour fährt hat man davon irgendwann einen Nervenzusammenbruch oder bin ich einfach zu pingelig? Ich finde dass einen enormen Nachteil zur geschalteten KeFü. Der einzige Vorteil von HS ist meiner Meinung nach die Bodenfreiheit und das war dass auch schon.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

Bremspower ist mit organischen schlechter. Dafür besseres Verhalten bei Nässe.

Deine HS Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen anderer. Hier gibs nen Fred dazu: klick


----------



## Jogi (15. April 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> ...Der einzige Vorteil von HS ist meiner Meinung nach die Bodenfreiheit und das war dass auch schon.



und lässt sich immer und überall schalten


----------



## schappi (15. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Tjo, da ging leider net viel...



Das hört sich an als wenn die Bremse etwas "überfüllt" ist, Hatte ich bei meiner Code auch.
Danz einfache Abhilfe:
Die Bremsgriff waagerech stellen Entlüftungsschraube am Reservoir des Bremsgriffs öffnen , dann die Kolben zurückdrücken (achtung es läuft etwas Bremsflüssigkeit aus, von einer 2. Person mit Lappen gleich aufsaugen lassen) und dann Entlüftungsschraube wieder schließen lassen. Fertig!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> *klugscheiß-ein*
> 
> "leicht" lassen sich die Kolben nie zurückdrücken, hast schonmal mit 2 großen Schlitzschraubenziehern probiert? Beide reinhalten, dann drehen. Am besten die alten Beläge dazu drinlassen, da sonst die Kolben was abbekommen.
> 
> *klugscheiß-aus*



Das ist wirklich Klug*******rei was du da von dir gibst. Wenn die Bremse beim Entlüften so weit gefüllt wurde, daß nicht mehr genug Volumen im Reservoir zum Zurückdrücken der Kolben verbleibt, machst du mit deiner Methode nur die Bremse kaputt. Die Kolben müssen sich mit sanftem Druck bis zur Endstellung zurückdrücken lassen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

Heute zuviel Sonne abbekommen, oder? 

...das die Brechstangenmethode nicht hilft dürfte klar sein, vom bloßen Anschauen bewegen sich die Kolben aber auch nicht zurück.


----------



## benzofat (15. April 2009)

Die Maxle Steckachse finde ich übrigens auch etwas seltsam...Das Ding schraubt man rein, zieht es an und legt den Fixierhebel um. Die Achse hat aber die Tendenz sich ständig zu lockern bzw. aus dem Gewinde zu drehen. Dass kanns doch nicht sein. Wird ja irgendwann gefährlich, wenn das Hinterrad dank plötzlich Spiel bekommt. Habt ihr Lock tight verwendet oder sonst einen Trick? Ich wüsste nicht was man daran falsch machen kann, ist ja fast idiotensicher.


----------



## axl65 (15. April 2009)

Ne ganz wichtige Frage an die Torque 2009 Rahmenbesitzer:

Ich habe einen Rahmen und muss jetzt einen Umwerfer dazu bestellen.
Ist es ein E-Type und wird der am Tretlager montiert oder auf dieser Aluplatte oberhalb des Tretlagers???
Die Löcher in der Platte haben kein Gewinde,wie wird dann der Umwerfer befestigt???
Schnelle und zuverlässige Antworten,vielleicht sogar mit Bild,wären toll!!!

Danke !!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> Die Maxle Steckachse finde ich übrigens auch etwas seltsam...Das Ding schraubt man rein, zieht es an und legt den Fixierhebel um. Die Achse hat aber die Tendenz sich ständig zu lockern bzw. aus dem Gewinde zu drehen. Dass kanns doch nicht sein. Wird ja irgendwann gefährlich, wenn das Hinterrad dank plötzlich Spiel bekommt. Habt ihr Lock tight verwendet oder sonst einen Trick? Ich wüsste nicht was man daran falsch machen kann, ist ja fast idiotensicher.



Das Thema ist nicht neu, such mal danach. Gibts schon zig mal. Die Konstruktion ist nicht zu Ende gedacht und muss (händisch) nachgearbeitet werden. 

*Und SO wirds gemacht:*



JaniK schrieb:


> I finally made photos of the filled swing arm for Torque FR 2008 and 2009 with maxle.
> So you can solve problem of the play on the rear tire.
> I know photos are shitty, but this is best what I can do right now.
> But I hope you get the point.
> ...





*Das ganze wurde inzwischen auch von Canyon abgesegnet:*



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute mit unserem Qualitätsmanagement gesprochen - selbstverständlich bleibt die Rahmengarantie erhalten wenn die Nasen abgefeilt werden. Das ist im Moment sicher die beste und schnellste Lösung, eine Änderung des Ausfallendendesigns ist für 2010 bei FRX und FR geplant - Wir sind etwas erstaunt darüber das die FR und FRX Rahmen seit 3 Jahren ohne Änderungen und mit den unterschiedlichsten Laufrädern problemlos verkauft wurden und dieses Jahr im Forum diese Probleme auftreten und möchten uns dafür entschuldigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## knicker (16. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand mitlerweile eine Schaltbare Kettenführung für das 2008 Torque FR8 gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (16. April 2009)

Tönt etwas improvisiert, könnten eigentlich die Leute bei Canyon machen, wenn ihnen das Problem bekannt ist. Muss mir das mal am Bike genauer anschauen...

Finds ziemlich gefährlich. Wenn man die Steckachse nach jedem fahren anziehen muss, weil einem sonst irgendwann einfach mal das Rad bei einem Drop o.ä. entgegenkommt....
Zum Glück ist vorne die Foxsteckachse ohne Probleme drin.


----------



## maddin80 (17. April 2009)

Hi!
@ knicker

Ja, es gibt eine, die Truvativ Shiftguide.
Du musst einfach die Umwerferhalterung demontieren, Unterlegscheibe unter Schrauben am Umwerfen packen damit der Abstand sich nicht ändert und die Shiftguide per Lagerklemmung montieren. Damit die Shiftguide passt, muss sie noch etwas angepasst werden, kann morgen mal 2 Fotos machen und reinstellen. Guck in mein Album, da siehst Du das Ergebnis.

Gruß


----------



## Mike J (17. April 2009)

Zum Thema Rear Maxle : 

Also... ich war heute in Koblenz und hatte einene Werkstatttermin wegn Erstinspektion und wegn dem ganzen Ärger mit dem Spiel in der Nabe und den zerfressenen Endanschlägen. 
Hab dem netten Mitarbeiter die Situation erklärt und auch die Bilder und Stellungnahme zum wegfeilen der Ausfallenden ausm Forum gezeigt...geguckt gemacht getan ... keine Antwort ... er sagte mir das er mit Herrn Staab spricht und alles klärt! Das war um 9 Uhr um 17 Uhr konnte ich mein Radl abholen ... hab den ganzen Tag im Regen im Auto in Koblenz verbracht ... geil ... naja!
Als ich dann wieder kam erklärte mir der Mitarbeiter das ein Mechaniker das Problem wohl doch schon kannte ... ab war nix mit abfeilen ... die haben mir neue Endanschläge gegeben die etwas abgedreht wurden und jetzt passen  ... hat alles in allem doch supa gut geklappt ... LOB AN CANYON SUPA INSPEKTION

Hoffe das das Problem damit nun gegessen ist ..


PS: alle Torque Modelle mit Mavic Laufrädern die im Showroom stehn haben Spiel am Hinterrad ... hab an allen gefühlt hatte ja schließlich Zeit ... nur das FRX LTD. mit den DT Swiss hatte es nicht


MFG Mike


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Na großartig. Was ist jetzt besser? Endanschläge nachbearbeiten, oder Feilen?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2009)

Na wenn du ne Drehbank hast - ich nicht...

Machen sollte man schon was daran. Die Gewinde von Maxle und Ausfallende leiern sonst irgendwann zu sehr aus, ist ja bloss Alu (daher auch KEINESFALLS Gewalt anwenden beim einschrauben der Maxle!!!).


----------



## axxis (18. April 2009)

besteht das Problem auch beim Fr 7.0 mit dem Sun Ringle Demon LRS?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

ich weiß nur von der Kombi mit Deemax Naben. FR von DTSwiss soll passen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2009)

Sun Ringle Demon sind im Enddurchmesser der bremsseitigen Hülse auch grösser als diese 18.5mm im Bild.
Ja, es wackelt nach jeder Abfahrt. 
Veltec/Nope2way ist schmaler.


----------



## benzofat (18. April 2009)

Also so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht, muss einfach ab und zu nachziehen, da die Achse sich leicht lockert aber ich frage mich welcher idiot dass konstruiert hat bzw. getestet hat? Nach 2mal fahren habe ich den Mangel bemerkt und die Leute bei Canyon nicht... So ein Bike wird doch getestet. Des weiteren ist es doch Sache von Canyon zumindest bei jetzt ausgelieferten Bikes dies gleich vor der Auslieferung zu beheben!.... Zumal es etwas ist, dass dir unter Umständen dass halbe Bike zerstören kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

Canyon schafft es nicht mal überhaupt Bikes auszuliefern, wie sollnse denn auch noch das auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. April 2009)

Mike J schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rear Maxle :
> 
> PS: alle Torque Modelle mit Mavic Laufrädern die im Showroom stehn haben Spiel am Hinterrad ... hab an allen gefühlt hatte ja schließlich Zeit ... nur das FRX LTD. mit den DT Swiss hatte es nicht
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so ne kakke, wieso machen sie es nicht wie bei dir ??? gleich das Problem beheben ???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

Die Antwort ist simpel, mit Reparaturen verdient Canyon kein Geld sondern mit Verkauf. Die haben momentan soviel zu tun, 
dass sie sich nicht um solch unwichtigen Kleinkram kümmern können.

Immerhin ist doch nicht so tragisch, wenn dir hinten das Rad rausplumst.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2009)

Na das kanns ja nicht, denn die Maxle lockert sich ja nicht (eigentlich), sondern nur der Sitz des Rades.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

ah ok, also kann sich die Maxle def. nie von allein ganz rausdrehen? Die Steckachse die ich am Rad habe (Marzocchi) würde sich wenn sie lose sitzt durch Vibrationen rausdrehen können.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2009)

Vertrauen würde ich darauf nicht, aber wenn der Klemmhebel fest umgeklappt ist, spreizt sich ja diese Seite der Achse auf und verkeilt sich im Ausfallende des Hinterbaus.
Allerdings (und daher das eigentlich) hab ich mich gelegentlich schon über einen lose rumbaumelnden Hebel gewundert unterwegs, obwohl ich ihn vorher festgezogen hatte.
Ich glaube im Vergleich zur vorderen Maxle ist die Klemmkraft nicht sehr gross...

Kann aber auch sein dass ich mich unterwegs wo dran verkeilt hab (Geäst, Steine) weil das Ding so weit raussteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (18. April 2009)

Man muss sie einfach ziemlich stark anziehen, dann löst sie sich nicht mehr, zumindest scheint es so. Das Spiel an sich geht noch. Werdes beim nächsten Service dann wegschleifen lassen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

dann machste aber bestimmt den Rahmen hin, oder aber die Distanzhülsen bekommen Macken.


----------



## benzofat (18. April 2009)

Also wenn ich fest anziehe oder nicht gleich schleifen lasse? Also ich habs nicht mit Brachialgewalt angezogen... Einfach genügend, sonst fliegt mir das Rad um die Ohren. Wenn ich zuviel Geld hätte würde ich die eh gegen eine fixe Steckachse tauschen, ich wechsle ja das Hinterrad nicht täglich und die Maxle passt mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. April 2009)

in Canyon-Katalog wird überall rumgeprollt das sie die perfekten Bikes bauen wollen 

Dann frag ich mich warum sie das Problem nicht beheben


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2009)

Das Schaltauge abschleifen sollte ja nun jeder Depp hinbekommen, und an dem wackelt es am meisten (und da nervt es am meisten, weil sich die Bremssattelausrichtung dabei ja verstellt).
Die drei kleinen Nasen auf der anderen Seite haben sich bei mir recht schnell plattgedrückt gehabt - ich hab sie jetzt mal endgültig weggedremelt. 
An der Maxle sollte man nicht wie ein Ochse rumwürgen, die ist HOHL und könnte mal ganz schnell kaputtgehen bei Gewaltanwendung. 

Eine normale Schraubachse ist doch fix eingebaut, brauchst nur das Gewinde im Rahmen wegbohren  ....

Ich glaub Canyon hat grad andere Sorgen als ein paar Kunden die sich über wackelnde Hinterräder beschweren.


----------



## benzofat (19. April 2009)

Canyon hat die Lieferungen überhaupt nicht im Griff. War ja abzusehen, dass die Bikes auch diese Saison beliebt sind und viele Bikes bestellt werden. Bestellungen in die Schweiz sind ziemlich improvisiert. Aus Express-Bikes wird dann schnell einmal eine 7 wöchige Wartezeit und bei jeder Bestellung inkl. meiner ist etwas schiefgelaufen. Es wurden Teile angerechnet die nie bestellt wurden, falsche Bestellbesätigungen verschickt usw. Klar sind sie in gewissem Masse auch von Zulieferern abhängig aber im Endeffekt ist das dem Kunden egal, der nervt sich über Canyon und nicht über SRAM oder wen auch immer...


----------



## DaBot (19. April 2009)

DT FR macht bisher definitiv keine Probleme.


----------



## djsouth2004 (19. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage, hat hier noch niemand ein FRX 9 LTD bekommen?
War schon 2008 eigentlich eins der Bikes die ich näher ins Auge gefasst habe, aber bisher nur von Canyon aus Fotos gesehen.
Wäre fürn paar Bidler dankbar


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

doch langley


----------



## terrible$one (19. April 2009)

am frx 9.0 wackelt auch das hinterrad? ich dachte das hat die selben achsaufnahmen wie das frx ltd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

jo, am frx9 gibts das gleiche Problem weil auch die Kombi mit den Deemax Naben. Bei den DTswiss Naben (frx9 ltd) passt es. Die sind klein genug.


----------



## terrible$one (19. April 2009)

aber das ausfallende ist doch anders alsam fr rahmen da ist doch ne glatte aulage fläche!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

ok, da weißt du mehr als ich. Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Müsste sich mal Langley zu äußern.


----------



## terrible$one (19. April 2009)

naja musst du mal bei den rahmen also wenn du ihn einzeln kaufen würdest auf der hompegae kucken und vergrößern auf den hinterbau da siehste das.


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. April 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Ich hab ein Torque ES 9.0 von 2009 mit Mavic Crossmax SX Felgen drauf. Jetzt habe ich mir neulich den ersten Platten gefahren (fieser rostiger Nagel) und habe eben mit Mühe und Not überhaupt den Mantel von der Felge bekommen mit diesen Plastik Mantelhebern oder wie man sich auch immer nennt.

Ich bei wahrlich kein Anfänger in Sachen Reifenmontage. Ich hab in meinem Leben bestimmt schon 20-30 mal einen Schlauch gewechselt.

ABER: Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem nachdem ich den neuen Schlauch reingefummelt habe ich bekomm den Mantel einfach nicht mehr über die Felge drüber. Mir ist eben schon ein Mantelheber gebrochen weil ich zu krass hebeln musste. Die Spannung ist einfach zu groß, Ich bin gerade ein bisschen ratlos. Habt ihr vllt ein paar Tipps? Und jetzt sagt bitte nicht: Lass es im Laden repapieren


----------



## harke (19. April 2009)

du must die reifenseiten ins felgenbett bringen..dann kömmt er auf der anderen seite ohne probleme drüber

mir ist übrigens der freilauf an den mavic deemaxx gestern gebrochen?, das heißt die kasette lässt sich in jede richtung drehen

sollte ich das rad zu canyon schicken und nen monat kein bike haben oder lieber in den laden`?oder kann man das selber reparieren?gibts garantie auf den freilauf?bike ist 2monate alt


----------



## benzofat (19. April 2009)

Also nur damit ich keinen Scheiss mache. Beim einen Ausfallende muss man die 3 Nasen runterschleifen und auf der Schaltaugenseite auch diesen diesen leicht hervorstehenden 3/4 Kreisstreifen. Habt ihrs mit ner Feile gemacht? Die 3 Nasen liegen ja relativ frei aber dort beim Schaltauge muss man ja schauen, dass man nicht noch oben etwas wegschleift, ist ja mit einer Feile nicht so einfach oder bin ich zu doof?....


----------



## githriz (19. April 2009)

Bau das Schaltauge dafür ab.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> Also nur damit ich keinen Scheiss mache. Beim einen Ausfallende muss man die 3 Nasen runterschleifen und auf der Schaltaugenseite auch diesen diesen leicht hervorstehenden 3/4 Kreisstreifen....



so hab ich es verstanden. *hier stand Unfug*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (19. April 2009)

Auf der rechten Seite musst du nur das Schaltauge planschleifen, nicht den Rahmen.


----------



## l.o.k.i (19. April 2009)

Haben jetzt alle Torques mit Mavic Laufrädern Spiel im Hinterrad oder nur die FR bzw. die mit Steckachse? Weil beim meinem ES 9.0 2009 mit Schnellspanner hinten bleibt auch immer ein Spiel erhalten egal wie fest die Einstellschraube und Schnellspanner zuknalle.


----------



## dirkr (20. April 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Haben jetzt alle Torques mit Mavic Laufrädern Spiel im Hinterrad oder nur die FR bzw. die mit Steckachse? Weil beim meinem ES 9.0 2009 mit Schnellspanner hinten bleibt auch immer ein Spiel erhalten egal wie fest die Einstellschraube und Schnellspanner zuknalle.




Ich habe kein Spiel!
Modell ES 9.0 2009


----------



## schappi (20. April 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Ich hab ein Torque ES 9.0 von 2009 mit Mavic Crossmax SX Felgen drauf. Jetzt habe ich mir neulich den ersten Platten gefahren (fieser rostiger Nagel) und habe eben mit Mühe und Not überhaupt den Mantel von der Felge bekommen mit diesen Plastik Mantelhebern oder wie man sich auch immer nennt.
> 
> ...



Bei tubeless musst du den Reifenwulst seifen, den Reifenwulst ins Tiefbett der Felge drücken und mit der Montage des Reifens gegenüber dem Ventil beginnen und den letzten Rest Wulst am Ventil überspringen lassen, dann klappt das auch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## l.o.k.i (20. April 2009)

@dirkr
Auch nicht wenn du ein bischen fester wackelst? und wie fest hast du die Nabe angezogen?

danke


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. April 2009)

@all: Hab es hingekriegt mit dem Mantel. Der Tip von harke mit dem Felgenbett war super. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht.

@schappi: Danke für den Tip aber ist kein Tubeless. Ich überlege jedoch evtl umzurüsten. Für Enduro zu empfehlen? Was ist wenn auf einer Tour was passiert? Da ist Schlauch wechseln doch einfacher...

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (20. April 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt für muddy marry ust für mein Es 9.0 entschieden. Der Nobby Nick ist voll fürn A... (wenig Gripp und Snakebites) weiß nicht wieso man so einen Reifen überhaupt an ein Enduro mancht?? Nur das das Gewicht ein bisschen besser ausschaut. Der Fatalbert vorne ist OK aber mehr nicht.

Kannst ja auf der Tour dann auch leicht einen Schlauch einziehen musst hald nur das TubelessVentil davor rausschrauben (sollte in 1min erledigt sein). Und vorallem sollte es weniger Platten geben


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> ...Der Nobby Nick ist voll fürn A... (wenig Gripp und Snakebites) ...



entspricht zu 100% auch meiner Erfahrung. Der Nobby reicht nur fürs XC fahren auf Straße und Wiesen, das wars dann aber auch schon. Probier mal Big Betty oder Muddy Mary. Die taugen etwas mehr.


----------



## dirkr (21. April 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> @dirkr
> Auch nicht wenn du ein bischen fester wackelst? und wie fest hast du die Nabe angezogen?
> 
> danke



Nein kein Spiel.

Und solltest Du welches haben verschwindet es auch nicht wenn du den SS stark anziehst, denn das Spiel kann ja nur von den Lagern kommen.


----------



## kijan (21. April 2009)

Sind die Torque FR 2008 bereits Hammerschmidt kompatibel? Die 2009er sind es, oder?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. April 2009)

2009er alle. 2008 keine Ahung. Mit ICGS wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## schappi (21. April 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @all: Hab es hingekriegt mit dem Mantel. Der Tip von harke mit dem Felgenbett war super. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht.
> 
> @schappi: Danke für den Tip aber ist kein Tubeless. Ich überlege jedoch evtl umzurüsten. Für Enduro zu empfehlen? Was ist wenn auf einer Tour was passiert? Da ist Schlauch wechseln doch einfacher...
> 
> Micha



Mit tubeless passiert nichts mehr!
Der Reifen verliert auch mit einem Dorndurchstich nur sehr sehr langsam die Luft. 
WQenn du noch zusätzlich Milch einfüllst wird jeder Durchstich sofort abgedichtet. Bei einer aufgeschlitzten Seitenwand kann man immer noch einen Schlauch einziehen.
Wer Tubelessfelgen hat und darauf Schläuche fährt hat es selber schuld.
Ich fahre auf meinem ES6 seit 3 Jahren Tubeless (FA UST) und habe seit dem keine Panne mehr gehabt. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. April 2009)

Jupp, seh ich genauso. Heißt das, du fährst die Milch dauerhaft im Reifen? Härtet die nicht aus? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## kijan (21. April 2009)

Haben die 2008er Torques schon tapered Steuerrohre?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2009)

Nein. Und ne ISCG Aufnahme hats auch nicht.


----------



## kijan (21. April 2009)

keine iscg = schlecht
kein tapered steuerrohr = gut

naja. aber merci für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

Update.SLX Kurbel 175mm 896g. Gewicht 16,26kg.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2009)

sehr nice, aber wieso ist dein Rad so schwer  kann an den Parts nix auffälliges erkennen, ne 2 Kilo Gabel usw. eig. voll im Soll


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

Würd ich auch mal gern wissen.Denk mal Reifen, Schläuche, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Pedale. Da geht schon noch weng was.
Aber es läßt sich auch so sehr gut beschleunigen, man merkt das Gewicht eigentlich nicht so.


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2009)

Wunder mich nur, hab ja genau den gleichen Rahmen wie du, sogar in M, also ne Nummer größer, dh. schwerer, ne dicke 3 Kilo Totem, ne 500gramm Kindshock Telestütze und und und, ok, halt schon bei allen anderen Parts aufs Gewicht gekuckt, aber ich häng bei 15,6 Kilo.........und meine Hängewaage ist auf +-1g. genau.

Vllt. ist deine Waage einfach gemein


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

Meine is auch ziemlich genau. Naja Gewicht is nich alles und so lang ich es noch den Berg hoch bekomme is alles gut.


----------



## frankZer (21. April 2009)

Schönes Torque.
16,3 sind doch okay, zwischen 16,5 und 15,5 ist fast alles drin. wobei man an den Torques für < 16kg an allen ecken aufs Gewicht achten muss. Was tut man nicht alles für die 15 vorne. wenn ich mit meinem soweit bin gibts auch mal wieder bilder.


----------



## DaBot (21. April 2009)

Ich hab keinen Plan was meines wiegt, Berg hoch gehts schwer und runter machts Spass, das langt mir...


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neuester Stand 













Will aber die Tage schönere Bilder machen, werde dh. zwangläuftig nochmal eins posten müssen


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2009)

Dann aber mit der Mauer bitte  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (22. April 2009)

Hi Deco,

schaut echt gut aus mit der Totem   
Meine sollte heute auch endlich eintreffen 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)




----------



## DaBot (22. April 2009)

Welche Totem ist das denn? Solo Air oder 2-Step? Oder gar Coil? Sieht echt fein aus...


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Coil  danke


----------



## DaBot (22. April 2009)

Jetzt brauch ich auch eine... 

Vielleicht kommt die aber auch ins ESX


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Hab da schonmal ein paar Worte über PM ausgetauscht mit einem Kollegen hier....

....kurzer Statement, die Totem tut dem Tork sehr sehr gut, da im Grundsetup mit einer 36 der Lenkwinkel relativ steil ist, mit der Totem rückt man den Lenkwinkel in eine leicht aggressivere Position.
Finde die Geo so weitaus ausgeglichener und passt besser zu mir und meinen Einsatzzweck, der schon stark Tourenorintiert ist aber der Fokus liegt auch stark auf schnellen ruppigen Trails, und da passt die Geo so ne ecke besser.
Desweiteren ist die Totem wirklich ne wucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (22. April 2009)

Hör auf!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2009)

Hurra, mal wieder was zum Ärgern - und ich wusste, dass es so kommen würde, als ich in den Webshop geschaut hab, und ich habs dem Mitarbeiter an der Hotline gesagt vorher, ich will das das ausschaut wie eine *8* - so ist das eben bei Canyon, dem grossen Chaotenhaufen : 
- Schaltauge Tork *FR8 2008* bestellt zwei Stück für 41.70
- Schaltauge Tork *FRX 2007* bekommen zwei Stück für 41.70

Und morgen früh gehts dann OHNE Ersatzschaltauge in den Urlaub  ...und natürlich, wie immer "wir schicken ihnen sofort einen Rückholschein und die richtigen Teile blabla" da wart ich bei ner andern Sache schon 6 Monate drauf


----------



## VoikaZ (22. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hab da schonmal ein paar Worte über PM ausgetauscht mit einem Kollegen hier....



Der Kollege hat heut Post bekommen 
Näheres nachher per PM..

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## DaBot (22. April 2009)

Wäre auch interessiert an Meinungen usw zur Totem...


----------



## frankZer (22. April 2009)

Meinungen zu längeren Gabel im Torque würden mich auch interessieren.

@deco: bist du mit obigem Aufbau bei 15,6 kg?


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

ja, haargenau 

und das ist keine optimistenwaage, sondern eine sehr teure Hängewaage die auf 1g. genau geht...

genau sinds glaub ich 15,64, aber die 4 darf ich ja sicher weglassen


----------



## VoikaZ (22. April 2009)

Na, dann will ich auch mal 
Heut ist endlich meine Totem Coil gekommen 
Natürlich gleich eingebaut und getestet. Erster Eindruck, einfach geniales Ansprechverhalten. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber wie es ausschaut muß ich die extraharte Feder wohl noch durch ne harte ersetzen (nutze bis jetzt nur ca 150 mm):
Hier mal ein Bild (dreckig und mit Schlechtwetterbereifung):






Besseres Bild kommt in den nächsten Tagen, dann natürlich sauber und mit der Sommerbereifung (der Spacer am Vorbau kommt auch noch raus) 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Hammergeil, dein Tork gefällt mir noch ne ganze Ecke besser als meins,
die Totem in schwarz passt da soooo gut rein, sauschönes Bike.

Ist das ein L?


----------



## theworldburns (22. April 2009)

find ich gut, dass alle meinem trend folgen und ne totem reinsetzen


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ist das ein L?



Ist ein M und zwar mein alter/schöner Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (22. April 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> find ich gut, dass alle meinem trend folgen und ne totem reinsetzen



Ich hab kein Geld


----------



## VoikaZ (22. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hammergeil, dein Tork gefällt mir noch ne ganze Ecke besser als meins,
> die Totem in schwarz passt da soooo gut rein, sauschönes Bike.


Hi, freut mich das es Dir gefällt. Wollte mir am Anfang ne weiße Totem holen, hab mich dann aber doch für die schwarze Gabel entschieden (weiß wär glaub ich to much gewesen)



hopfer schrieb:


> Ist ein M und zwar mein alter/schöner Rahmen


Richtig und ich bereue es nicht mir den Rahmen gekauft zu haben 
Wer weiß, vielleicht tausch ich es im Winter ja gegen ein Froggy 



theworldburns schrieb:


> find ich gut, dass alle meinem trend folgen und ne totem reinsetzen


Echt? Hast Du auch ne Totem drin? Auf dem Bild, das ich von Deinem Bike am Recher habe ist noch ne Talas drin. Sorry, das ich mich bei Dir nicht mehr wegen der Kettenführung gemeldet hat, programmiert ist ja schon alles, Prototyp war auch schon fertig, hab das Projekt dann aber wegen Zeitmangel für ne Weile auf Eis gelegt (außerdem will ich erst noch ne Version mit ner Shaman-Rolle probieren)

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## fitze (22. April 2009)

Kann das eigentlich auch nur bestätigen. Der Lenkwinkel mit einer 18er Gabel (In meinem Fall eine 66) passt dem Torque besser als die originalen 16. Vor allem wenn es etwas abfahrtsorientierter sein soll. Und Gewicht passt auch. Ich liege momentan trotz Stahlfederdämpfer, MuddyMary und 10mm-Achse hinten bei 15,9kg

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## theworldburns (23. April 2009)

jawohl, die talas war zwischendurch mal drin aber hat net wirklich gut funktioniert, bei dem preis ne frechheit. hab seit märz letzten jahres mit unterbrechung ne totem drin ja


----------



## der_hannes (23. April 2009)

Moin Leute, habt ihr jetzt alle am Rahmen und am Schaltauge rumgefeilt?
und gibts erstatzhülsen? denn die auflagefläche ist schon ein wenig dezimiert worden.
gruß hannes


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2009)

och Leut, das wurde doch jetzt 10 Seiten durchgekaut......

grad hat der Thread sich ma wieder auf was anderes konzentriert da kommt wieder einer aus dem Loch der zu Faul ist paar Seiten einzustudieren....


----------



## der_hannes (23. April 2009)

hey ich habs ja alles gelesen, dachte nur es gibt vielleicht auch wen der es nicht gemacht hat (außer dem einen der es direkt bei canyon hat machen lassen) und ne anderen patentlösung parat hat  ist ja nu auch schon ain paar wochen her... und da könnte es ja nu auch mal sein, dass sogar canyon ne neue lösung angeboten hat!!
@decolocsta
na denn konzentrier dich wieder anderweitig kleines kätzchen bevor dein schleifchen noch verrutscht 

gruß hannes


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2009)

paar wochen? ähhh, nein, genau vor 3 Tagen wurde das zum letzten mal durchgekaut, ca. weit über 10 Seiten lang, mit Statement von Canyon, bebildeter Anleitung, 100 Erfahrungen von Usern.....was willst du mehr???

Aber ich sag schon nix mehr


----------



## JaniK (23. April 2009)

der_hannes schrieb:


> hey ich habs ja alles gelesen, dachte nur es gibt vielleicht auch wen der es nicht gemacht hat (außer dem einen der es direkt bei canyon hat machen lassen) und ne anderen patentlösung parat hat  ist ja nu auch schon ain paar wochen her... und da könnte es ja nu auch mal sein, dass sogar canyon *ne neue lösung* angeboten hat!!



buy and replace your sunringle hub with DT swiss rear hub and no more problems 
dt has smaller diameter contact point with the frame and no "hand job" is required.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_hannes (23. April 2009)

jau thanks janik!! now i got another  solution i took the dremel and dremelte in the dinstance bushing and on the other side i did it how it is described in here...  erste abfahrt hats auch schon ausgehalten... 
na denn tschüss


----------



## fatjoetheboy (25. April 2009)

hier mal mein torque 8 aus 2007


----------



## theworldburns (25. April 2009)

wenn man mehr erkennen könnte sicher toll


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. April 2009)

hey

kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich den Durchschlagschutz (Bottom Out) beim DHX5.0 drehen kann ??? Der bewegt sich bei mir kein stück !!!

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## theworldburns (25. April 2009)

das blaue einstellrädchen am ende des ausgleichsbehälter lässt sich in der tat schwer drehen, dafür sind aber rundherum mehrere bohrungen angebracht, steck da mal nen innensechskantschlüssel rein und versuchs damit nochmal zu drehen. ich meine 4mm hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. April 2009)

nur in 2 Löchern sind Innensechskant schrauben. aber 2mm

und in den anderen is nur ein stink normales loch

ich probiers mal !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (25. April 2009)

du sollst da nichts losschrauben sondern den inbus als verlängerung nutzen um den blauen knopf einfacher drehen zu können, stichwort hebelwirkung


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. April 2009)

@MTB-Timmel: Wir könnten uns mal treffen, dann kann ich dein Rad einstellen und mal ne Runde damit drehen . Hoffe das meins die Tage kommt, dann sollten wir mal im Duett die Trails rocken.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. April 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> du sollst da nichts losschrauben sondern den inbus als verlängerung nutzen um den blauen knopf einfacher drehen zu können, stichwort hebelwirkung



ok habs verstanden 

@Freeman: jop gerne ^^


----------



## theworldburns (26. April 2009)

geht doch


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. April 2009)

hat funktioniert, er is im letzten Federwegsbereich jetzt spürbar härter geworden


----------



## Grubert (26. April 2009)

Habe gesehen dass viele ans Torque eine Totem geschraubt haben. Wie seid Ihr mit der Gabel zufrieden und wie funzt sie im Torque?
MFG


----------



## Iznogoud (26. April 2009)

Jetzt wenden ich mich mal an die Torque-Fraktion bzw. an die Torque-Hammerschmidt-Fraktion.
Ich hab das Nerve AM mit Hammerschmidt und bin echt begeistert. Nur eins stört mich in letzter Zeit immer mehr. Der Topspeed im Downhill ist lächerlich, d.h. die höchste Übersetzung ist einfach zu niedrig. Serienmäßig ist ja das 22er Kettenblatt verbaut. Leider war kein 24er dabei. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit nem 24er Kettenblatt? Schon klar, das sind nur 2 Zähne mehr aber schon mal die richtige Richtung.
Die Torques sind ja eher bergab ausgelegt, da müsste der fehlende Druck im Downhill noch mehr stören, oder?
Bergauf würde mich das 24er Kettenblatt nicht stören. Da kann ich dann endlich mal das 34er Ritzel nutzen.
Wär mal interessiert, was ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Hammerschmidt gemacht habt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

Ich mach mal ne einfache Rechnung auf:

22x1,6 zu 11 = 35,2:11 = 3,20
24x1,6 zu 11 = 38,4:11 = 3,49 (9% länger)
                    44 : 11 = 4,00 (25% länger)

für gewöhnlich bin ich mit meinem Nerve wie folgt bergab unterwegs gewesen:
mittleres KB vorne und 2. letztes Ritzel hinten. Macht:
                    32 : 12 = 2,66 (17% kürzer)

Für mich jedenfalls wirds allemal passen. Man muss schon arg schnell unterwegs sein, damit das 24 nicht reicht.


----------



## Tim777 (27. April 2009)

weiterhin Probleme mit dem Lagerspiel der neuen Deemax-Laufräder.

Wurde hier ja schon mal erwähnt, wie man das Spiel der neuen Deemax-Naben einstellt. Bei mir habe ich das jetzt bei der hinteren Felge immer wieder machen müssen. Lockert sich immer wieder, was kann ich dagegen unternehmen? Danke für praktische Hinweise.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (27. April 2009)

der_hannes schrieb:


> jau thanks janik!! now i got another  solution i took the dremel and dremelte in the dinstance bushing and on the other side i did it how it is described in here...  erste abfahrt hats auch schon ausgehalten...
> na denn tschüss



Hab ich nicht verstanden. Bitte noch mal auf deutsch. Habe bei mir übrigens nicht gefeilt, sondern einfach darauf geachtet, dass beim Aus- und Einbauen des Hinterrades die eingedrückten Stellen der Distanzringe (oder wie die Dinger heißen) wieder genau in die Nasen passen, seitdem keine Probleme mehr (bis jetzt ).

Sonst macht das Gerät sehr viel Spaß (Touren, lokal Trails im Taunus und Winterberg )
Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (27. April 2009)

@Iznogoud
Also ich hab garkeine Probleme mit der Übersetzung der HS an meinem Torque ES. Wo ich fahre ists immer steil genug damit ich nicht treten muss, höchstens um aus Spitzkehren zu beschleunigen und da sind die leichteren Gänge eh besser. 
Ich persöhnlich hätte sogar lieber ein 20 als ein 22 Kettenblatt.



@tim
Das mit dem Lagerspiel nachstellen hab ich an meinen Crossmax SX auch, nach 1000hm Downhill kann is sogar von Hand nachziehen so locker wirds.
Fester anziehen ist auch nicht drinn sonst dreht sich das Rad nicht mehr gscheit.
Vielleicht wirds ja mit der Zeit besser


----------



## Tim777 (27. April 2009)

Danke an Dich l.o.k.i. Mir scheint das dennoch nicht normal, die Deemax sind top Laufräder, die von vielen Pros gefahren werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nach jeder Abfahrt vom Servicemechaniker nachgestellt werden müssen. Irgendwas wissen wir vielleicht nicht.

@canyon: Jungs und Mädels in Koblenz, was ist zu tun?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

haben die "alten" gelben auch diesen Ärger gemacht?


----------



## salamandrina (27. April 2009)

Hab bei meiner Van 36RC2 im Torque den Eindruck dass die Feder verdammt hart ist.
hab die Gabel mal aufgeschraubt, drin ist die violette Feder, ich wiege gute 78kg.
Laut Einstufung von Fox (siehe unten), müsste ich theoretisch die noch härtere Feder, nämlich die Blaue bestellen - bin echt unschlüssig was ich machen soll ?
welche Federn fahrt Ihr denn? 
Habt Ihr auch den Eindruck dass die Gabel sehr straff ist, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein
wäre für ein paar Tips und Erfahrungen sehr dankbar

_Schwarz:Fox Forx Feder für Modelle Fox 36 Van 160mm - Jahrgang 2006 - 2009 Federhärte: Black 35 lbs/in (ca. kg 41-54_ g

*Violett:Fox Forx Feder für Modelle Fox 36 Van 160mm - Jahrgang 2006 - 2009 Federhärte: Viola 40 lbs/in (ca. kg 54-68)* ist die die ich drin hab

_Blau: Fox Forx Feder für Modelle Fox 36 Van 160mm - Jahrgang 2006 - 2009 Federhärte: Blu 45 lbs/in (ca. kg 68-82)_


----------



## githriz (27. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> hab die Gabel mal aufgeschraubt, drin ist die violette Feder


 

Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

evt. Druckstufe zu weit zugedreht? Feder min. vorgespannt?


----------



## 13bb (27. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner Van 36RC2 im Torque den Eindruck dass die Feder verdammt hart ist.



Den Eindruck habe ich auch.
Bin bisher die RS Pike gefahren und im Vergleich kommt mir die Van auch sehr straff vor (wiege ca. 80Kg).
Vielleicht muss man sie erst etwas einfahren?


----------



## DaBot (27. April 2009)

Hatte den gleichen Eindruck. Hatte die ganz harte Feder bei 105kg und ohne Vorspannung und alle Druckstufen offen trotzdem schlechte Federwegsausnutzung. Hab jetzt theoretisch ne viel zu weiche drin, also eine drunter, aber das passt jetzt besser, da lässt sich mit Vorspannung und Druckstufen arbeiten.


----------



## DaBot (27. April 2009)

Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (27. April 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> @Iznogoud
> Also ich hab garkeine Probleme mit der Übersetzung der HS an meinem Torque ES. Wo ich fahre ists immer steil genug damit ich nicht treten muss, höchstens um aus Spitzkehren zu beschleunigen und da sind die leichteren Gänge eh besser.
> Ich persöhnlich hätte sogar lieber ein 20 als ein 22 Kettenblatt.



und weil es auf die HS kein 20 Kettenblatt gibt, hab ich mich für`s 8er entschieden, auf 20/36 umgebaut und damit sehr zufrieden.

lg


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. April 2009)

es ist echt der hammer, wenn ich hinten die achse reinstecken will dann muss ich die Nabe auf den Ausfallenden auflegen. 
wenn ich die nabe passend in die ausfallenden steck, grig ich die achse nicht rein

es ist zum kotzen


----------



## der_hannes (28. April 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht verstanden. Bitte noch mal auf deutsch. Habe bei mir übrigens nicht gefeilt, sondern einfach darauf geachtet, dass beim Aus- und Einbauen des Hinterrades die eingedrückten Stellen der Distanzringe (oder wie die Dinger heißen) wieder genau in die Nasen passen, seitdem keine Probleme mehr (bis jetzt ).
> 
> Sonst macht das Gerät sehr viel Spaß (Touren, lokal Trails im Taunus und Winterberg )
> Grüße, Tim777



ehm ja machs genauso wie du, hab nur mit dem dremel (dem zahnarztbohrer für heimwerker) die drei stellen auf dem Distanzring weiter ausgefräßt...   und andere seite, das schaltauge plangefräßt..
spiel in der nabe hab ich aber leider auch  naja mal sehen....
aber sons wirklich geiles gerät!!
gruß hannes


----------



## l.o.k.i (28. April 2009)

Bin mit der HS absolut zufrieden und will nie mehr normale Schaltung fahren ,die HS muss nur noch die Haltbarkeit beweisen  und dann sind Umwerfer für mich gestorben


----------



## salamandrina (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

Rahmengrösse ist S, die Druckstufen sind beide komplett offen und die Vorspannung auf minimum.... ich hol mir jetzt einfach mal die nächstweichere Feder und hoffe dass das dann nachher besser passt...
mit meiner HS bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden.... auch die Übersetzung ist bei weitem ausreichend, wenn man voll in die Pedale tritt in nur leicht geneigten Passagen, geht einem doch ohnehin auch abwärts die Puste aus (mir jedenfalls).

Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Setup des Bikes zurecht. ich muss sagen ich hab da so meine Probleme und zwar weiss ich aufgrund meiner Unerfahrenheit eigentlich nicht, wohin ich das Setup auslegen soll. Will heissen ich verstehe zwar was ich wo verstellen kann, weiss aber eigentlich nicht wann sich das Bike wie verhalten sollte....

Vielleicht könnte da mal jemand ein paar tips rüberwachsen lassen
wäre echt dankbar.

abgesehne davon muss ich aber sagen, dass sich das bike auch ohne grosse verstellerei einfach genial fährt


----------



## theworldburns (28. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte da mal jemand ein paar tips rüberwachsen lassen
> wäre echt dankbar.



bittegern 

http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=75

damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, persönliche vorlieben weichen natürlich davon ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (28. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rahmengrösse ist S, die Druckstufen sind beide komplett offen und die Vorspannung auf minimum.... ich hol mir jetzt einfach mal die nächstweichere Feder und hoffe dass das dann nachher besser passt...
> [...]
> ...


 
Hab ich mir fast gedacht, das FR 9.0 in S hat z.B. auch 170mm Kurbeln, das in M hat 175er. Hab ich mir vorher keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, ist aber schön das Canyon die verschiedenen Größen sinvoll aufbaut.
Ist das eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller so?

Btt: Ich wiede ca 80 kg fahrfertig, habe die mittlere Feder drin und überlege die nächsthärtere anzutesten da sie mir etwas weich erscheint. 
Ich vermute eher das entweder deine Kartusche nicht ganz i.O. ist (siehe hier), oder das du einfach mehr zeit brauchst um das Fahrwerk einzufahren.
Ach ja, und du hast nicht aus Versehen die Dämpfung anstatt komplett offen komplett zu gedreht? Ich will nicht deinen Intellekt beleidigen, aber so etwas kann halt auch mal passieren.
Ansonsten ruf doch einfach mal bei Toxoholics an, die sind Importeur von Fox.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rahmengrösse ist S, die Druckstufen sind beide komplett offen und die Vorspannung auf minimum.... ich hol mir jetzt einfach mal die nächstweichere Feder und hoffe dass das dann nachher besser passt...
> mit meiner HS bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden.... auch die Übersetzung ist bei weitem ausreichend, wenn man voll in die Pedale tritt in nur leicht geneigten Passagen, geht einem doch ohnehin auch abwärts die Puste aus (mir jedenfalls).
> ...



also ich wiege nackt ca. 74 kg und mir ist die standardfeder (blau) fast schon zu weich. vorspannung und highspeeddruckstufe fast ganz zu und nutze den federweg bei nem 1,5 -2 m drop fast komplett.


----------



## salamandrina (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab gestern, bevor ich antwortete dass ich die Druckstufen offen hab, extra nachgesehen und beide extreme, also ganz offen oder ganz zu getestet.... wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied erfühlen konnte. Ist das möglicherweise ein Hinweis auf den Defekt an der Kartusche ?
... mein Intellekt geht gar nicht zu beleidigen - habe nämlich keineshttp://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/wink2.gif

Muss mir das mit der Kartusche mal genauer durchlesen...

@theworldburns: vielen Dank für die Anleitung damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also ich wiege nackt ca. 74 kg und mir ist die standardfeder (blau) fast schon zu weich. vorspannung und highspeeddruckstufe fast ganz zu und nutze den federweg bei nem 1,5 -2 m drop fast komplett.



Das ist aber immerhin viel besser als bei den meisten anderen Leuten, die viel zu harte Federn fahren und den Federweg NIE ausnutzen.

Wenn der 2m Drop mit das härteste ist darf eine optimal eingestellte Gabel sogar ruhig mal durchschlagen. 

Ich finds schade wenn Leute mit ner zu harten Gabel den Hügel runterfahrn und die Gabel hat nur die Hälfte vom Federweg genutzt nur weil es theoretisch sein könnte das da ja mal irgendwann ein 10m Abgrund den Weg kreuzt...

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

@Langley: was wiegst du, und welche Feder hast du drin?


----------



## githriz (28. April 2009)

Da hast du zwar recht Langley, aber wenn man sich das Ansprechverhalten versaut weil man die Druckstufen und den Preload voll reinknallen muss damit es nicht regelmäßig durchschlägt ist man mit der härteren Feder wohl besser bedient.


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @Langley: was wiegst du, und welche Feder hast du drin?



Also: Drin ist in der Fox 40 die blaue Titanfeder und was ich wiege sag ich nicht.... Aber: Bei meinem 90KG Husband laesst sich die Feder dank Vorspannung optimal einstellen. Für mich halt ohne jede Vorspannung.Werde ab Mitte Juni Details berichten, müssen die 40 mal auf der A-Line ausprobieren. Bei uns ist das Setup zugegeben sehr einseitig auf den Whistler Bikepark ausgerichtet.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> ...90KG Husband laesst sich die Feder dank Vorspannung optimal einstellen. Für mich halt ohne jede Vorspannung....



Somit schonmal unter 90kg. Sorry wusste nicht wer von euch beiden hier immer am schreiben ist. 
thx


----------



## Tim777 (28. April 2009)

@ der hannes: danke, nachdem ich meine "Lösung" aufgeschrieben hatte, kam mir der Verdacht, dass Du vielleicht das gleiche gemeint hast (wußte halt nicht was "dremel" (?) bedeutet). Danke für die Aufklärung. Dachte auch, am Schaltauge kann ich ja auch noch abfeilen, hatte aber keine Lust bislang, es auszubauen. Vllt. am Wochenende.

Grüße, Tim777

P.S. viel Spaß mit Euren Torques.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

kann mir jmd sagen ob der Schlitz zwischen Nabe un Rahmen normal ist ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

so ausm bauch raus... NEIN, ist nicht normal. liegt die Distanzhülse auf den 4 Nasen auf? Dann ist es das bekannte Problem.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

es ist ein halbkreis *ohne unterbrechungen* - also bei mir sind keine "nasen", in den man von oben die nabe reinschieben kann, geht halt bei mir nicht, liegt auf dem halbkreis auf !!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

mhhh... der halbkreis sollte doch auf der Seite des Schaltauges sein. 

guckst du: klick

na jedenfalls... das muss weg!

EDIT: ok... die bilder vom link oben sind von einem FR und nicht von einem FRX. Von daher kanns da anders sein. Mach mal bitte Bilder von beiden Seiten wenn das Rad draußen ist.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

beide bilder auf em kopf, da ich das fahrrad umgedreht hab

Seite wo die Bremse ist:





Seite wo die Schaltung ist:


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

Jo... damit ist klar, Schaltauge ist gleich und hat den Halbmond. Die andere Seite hat diesen ebenfalls. Das IST das bekannte Problem. Außerdem versteh ich jetzt auch, weshalb du so Schwierigkeiten hast die Achse rein zubekommen. Hilft nur Feilen. 

Die Halbmonde sollen denke ich mal das "Einfädeln" erleichtern, und haben sonst keine Funktion. In Kombination mit den Deemax Hülsen scheinen die Maße nicht zu passen, und deswegen zwickst es auch mit deiner Achse. Daher kann man die auch bedenkenlos wegfeilen. Meine Einschätzung der Lage.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

ok danke

wäre jetzt echt nett, wenn sich mal ein *Canyon Mitarbeiter dazu äußern könnte* und mir sagen was ich machen soll, und wo dann nicht gleich die Garantie erlischt

es geht ja nicht nur mir so !!!

Edit: ja so einfach was wegfeilen kann ich net/will ich net, hab da iwie bedenken


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

guck ma in den link in meinem vorletzten post. Canyon hat zum "Feilen" das OK gegeben. Kannst aber auch beim nächsten Service machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

also es ist nicht unsicherer wenn die Achsenverlängerung jetzt net 100%ig in den Halbmonden drin ist ???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

nö, das System hält wenn es richtig konstruiert ist eh auf "Reibung" zw. den Hülsen und dem Rahmen. Die Nasen haben ziemlich sicher keine "tragende" Funktion. Meine Vermutung ist, das diese ausschließlich eine "Einfädelhilfe" sind. Ist nen nettes Feature, aber nicht notwendig.

Wenn die Vorspannung der Maxle nachlässt (z.B. dadurch, dass sich die Nasen/Halbmonde einarbeiten oder in die Hülse drücken) hält das System aber immer noch über den Formschluss zw. Steckachse und Rahmen. Rausfallen kann da also nix. Gesund ists aber nicht. Sollte schon ordentlich vorgespannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

ok viiiielen dank erstmal - jetzt kann ich wieder schlafen 

Edit: ja die Maxle hab ich jetzt ordentlich zugedreht


----------



## frankZer (28. April 2009)

kann man nicht die Distanzhülse zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende drehen? Der außendurchmesser im bild rechts ist je etwas kleiner.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

Wenn du das 1. Bild mit dem "Spalt" meinst... nein, sieht nur so aus. Ist ja auch ein "Drehteil", daher sollte der Durchmesser überall gleich sein. Was da so assymmetrisch aussieht ist der Halbmond auf dem die Hülse aufliegt.


----------



## frankZer (28. April 2009)

nein, meine die schwarze Distanzhülse zwischen Rahmen und eigentlichem Nabenkörper. Diese dann um 180° drehen. Wenn ich das auf den Bildern, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, richtig gesehen habe ist der Innendurchmesser aber unterschiedlich. Bei Hope Naben wäre dies halt möglich gewesen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh ok. Wenn das gehen sollte, dann wärs ne super lösung. Aber warum hats noch keiner probiert? Bei meinen Marzocchi Distanzhülsen ist ähnlich. Die bekommt man "falschrum" eigentlich nicht richtig montiert, sprich die gehen nicht sauber auf die Nabenseite.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

ah ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst

die schwarze Hülse is wirklich nicht ganz rund, aber ich konnte sie auch nicht drehen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

@MTB-Timmel: kannste mal die Hülsen umdrehen und nochmal dein "Schlitz" bildchen machen. Wär echt super. Danke.

DREHEN meint die Seite vertauschen... Nabenseite der Hülse zur Rahmenseite drehen. Das "dicke" Ende zur Nabe, das "dünne" zum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

ah jetzt check ich wie dus meinst, aber dann müsste ich das schwarze ding ja iwie von der nabe wegmachen, das ich es umdrehen kann und das is fest an der nabe dran


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

was heißt du kannst die nicht bewegen? Die kann man doch bei ausgebautem Rad einfach von den Naben runterziehen und dann andersherum wieder draufstecken, oder nicht?


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Mal ne *Reifenfrage*:

Fahre zur Zeit vorne MuddyMary 2,5 FR und hinten MM 2,35 FR. Leider hau ich mir ständig Platten rein, vorallem SnakeBites.
Jetzt überleg ich was ich ändern kann:
- Downhillschläuche, aber bringen die was?
- MM in DH Version, aber die sind natürlich mal so 300g schwerer.
- Maxxis? Aber da stellt sich dann wieder die Frage welche passen in welcher Grösse. Schmaler als die MM sollten sie nicht sein.
Was sind so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

fährst du denn Tubeless? Hast du trotzdem noch Snakebites?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

hatte gestern auch nen Platten, mit einem Schlag war die Luft raus

auch ein riesen loch und fahre auch Mudy Mary


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

Tubeless oder mit Schlauch?

Hast du am FRX ne 34-11 Kassette mit Shortcage? oder ne Rennradkassette mit 27-11?


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Ganz normal Schlauch...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

Wenn du beim Schlauchsystem bleiben willst solltest du DH Schläuche fahrn. Sonst kann man nur zu tubeless raten. Oder normaler Schlauch und sehr viel mehr Luftdruck.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

Sram pg970 dh 11-26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

1. Danke, ist die Info von der Homepage (das Bild zeigt eine 34-11 Kassette und in der Spec steht 26-11) oder bei dir am Rad nachgesehen?

2. Haste das mit dem Umdrehen der Hülsen nochmal probiert?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2009)

ich hab des Rad schon drin, und wenn ich jetzt wieder ausbau muss ich zum einbauen mir nen Helfer holen  der die Schaltung hebt und meine mutter musste das heute schon 2mal machen und ich will net nomal fragen

ich schau morgen mal ob ich es auch so hingrig - ok ???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)




----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Schlausystem bleiben willst solltest du DH Schläuche fahrn. Sonst kann man nur zu tubeless raten. Oder normaler Schlauch und sehr viel mehr Luftdruck.



Luftdruck ist schon bei 3,5bar. Hat die MM DH denn ne verstärkte Karkasse?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2009)

k.A.

DH Schläuche sind halt einfach um einiges dicker als "normale" Schläuche. Daher vertragen die in Sachen Snakebites auch einiges mehr.


----------



## frankZer (28. April 2009)

Also, 3,5 bar sind für MM oder eigentlich alles außer CC-Race Reifen zuviel. ich Fahr mit meinen BigBettys um die 2 bar max 2,5bar mit x-Light Schläuchen, damit man auch genug Grip hat. Die DH Version hat eine stärkere Karkasse, hilft demnach auch gegen Snakebites, wie es mit den Gummimischungen aus sieht weiß ich nihct, aber auf der schwalbe Homepage wird dir sicher geholfen. DH-Schläuche sind auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Jogi (28. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Luftdruck ist schon bei 3,5bar. Hat die MM DH denn ne verstärkte Karkasse?



3,5 bar ?? ist  das nicht ein bissel zu viel.

ich fahr 1,8 - 2,0 bar und das reicht eigentlich
hatte zwar gestern nen snakebite, aber ich glaub das lag an dem blöden Leicht-Schlauch. Jetzt hab ich nen fetten Schlauch drin, ich glaub, der ist fast so schwer wie der Reifen selbst


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Bei unter 3bar hau ich die an jeder Kante durch...


----------



## Wern (28. April 2009)

Achtung jogi
ich habe schon mehrere Meinungen gehört das DH Schläuche keinen Sinn machen. Haben nur unnötig Gewicht. Besser in einen anständigen Mantel investieren. Ich kann dies nicht erklären, habe aber selbst auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht. Ein sehr schwerer Schlauch von Maxxis hat bei mir keine Erfolge gebracht, genau so viele Snakebites wie mit meinem normalen SV13 von Schwalbe.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (28. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Bei unter 3bar hau ich die an jeder Kante durch...



Dann solltest du mal deine Fahrweise überdenken, ein bischen das Vorderrad lupfen macht ab und an sinn. Ich hatte bislang nur Snakebites bei offentsichtlichen Fahrfehlern bzw. hatte ich nicht mehr die möglichkeit der sörenden Kante auszuweichen.


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Die Platten sind meistens hinten!

Vielleicht liegts einfach an der Tatsache dass ich mit Kram ca. 105kg auf die Wage bringe...


----------



## theworldburns (28. April 2009)

nein, ich wiege 5 kilo weniger und mach mir bei 2 bar mit leichten schläuchen so gut wie nie was kaputt. von was für kanten reden wir denn? wenn ich im sitzen und 40 sachen übern kantigen hochen bordstein kachel hack ich mir bestimmt auch die schläuche kaputt aber im gelände mit ansatzweise aktivem fahrstil sollte man das wirklich auf ein minimum reduzieren können.


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Keine Plan...

2 bar wär mir eh zu wenig, wird mir dann zu schwammig... Werd mal verschiedenes ausprobieren.


----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Bei unter 3bar hau ich die an jeder Kante durch...



Vieleicht solltest du mal in ein Fahrtechnikseminar investieren??
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Vielleicht will ich nicht um jeden Kiesel aussen rum fahren...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (28. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Vielleicht will ich nicht um jeden Kiesel aussen rum fahren...?




Trotz der 105 kg sind 3,5 bar einfach viel zu viel!!!
Fahre mal mit 2,2 Bar und dann wirst Du merken,daß Du immer noch etwas Luft ablassen kannst.Du musst auch nicht um jeden Kiesel rumfahren,das ist Quatsch.
Sicherlich kann man sich mal nen Snakebite holen,ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert und ich fahre auch über felsige Untergründe,ruppige Wurzeltrails als auch Bordsteinkanten.
Wiege mit Gepäck auch 95 kg.Meine Reifen sind vorne Muddy Mary 2,5 GG und hinten Big Betty 2,4 TC,jeweils mit ganz normalen Schwalbe Schläuchen.

Trau Dich einfach mal damit raus und Du wirst merken,wievel Potenzial Du verschenkst wenn Du mit dem überhöhten Druck fährst.


axl


----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Vielleicht will ich nicht um jeden Kiesel aussen rum fahren...?



Beratungsresistent?


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Wenn du so tolle Tipps abgibst  Nimm dir doch n Beispiel an axl!

@axl: Danke, werds mal versuchen.


----------



## theworldburns (28. April 2009)

weil er dir nun gesagt hat dass du 2,2 statt 2,0 bar probieren sollst? 
so ganz ernst kann man dich leider nicht nehmen.


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Trotz der 105 kg sind 3,5 bar einfach viel zu viel!!!



Vielleicht ließt du mal... 
Zeigt mal wieder den freundlichen Umgangston mancher Zeitgenossen.


----------



## theworldburns (29. April 2009)

zeigt eher dass du ne mimi bist. wenn hier die einhellige meinung ist um die 2 bar zu fahren und das allein auf dieser seite 4 mal geschrieben worden ist, dann wartest du bis einer den lustigen winke smilie macht um ihm dann zuzuhören? das is wirklich beratungsresistent. 
amüsant wärs trotzdem zu sehen wie du mit 3,5 bar im gelände herumschlidderst um dir bei nächster gelegenheit n snakebite zu holen - gibts fotos?


----------



## ES7.0 (29. April 2009)

Also da kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen du fährst wirklich zuviel Luftdruck auf deinen Reifen. Ich fahre vorne und hinten Fat Albert auf meinem Torque ES8 mit 2 bar und wenn ich da 3,5 bar drauf hätte müsste ich wirklich um jeden Kiesel außenrum fahren. Aber nur weil der Reifen dann eine so schlechte performance hat. Lass mal luft runter und du wirst merken wieviel mehr der Reifen dann an Grip hat. Und wie schon gesagt wenn man halbwegs aktiv fährt passiert da auch nix. 

Mal eine andere Frage gibt es hier noch andere die an ihrem ES8 von 09 auch Spiel am Hinterrad der Crossmax SX haben? Bei mir war das leider schon seit dem Auslieferungszustand so...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

Nö, nicht am Crossmax SX. Dafür aber bei den Deemax. Hast du denn keinen Lagereinstellschlüssel dazu bekommen. Wenn ja, nutzte den.


----------



## ES7.0 (29. April 2009)

Ja, doch der war dabei. Verwundert mich nur, da in der Anleitung extra steht das das Speil der Nabe bereits Werksseitig perfekt eingestellt ist. Naja wenn das perfekt ist

Bei Canyon geht ja leider mal wieder keiner ans Telefon. Mal schauen wie lange ich heute wieder in der Warteschlange hänge. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## DaBot (29. April 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> zeigt eher dass du ne mimi bist. wenn hier die einhellige meinung ist um die 2 bar zu fahren und das allein auf dieser seite 4 mal geschrieben worden ist, dann wartest du bis einer den lustigen winke smilie macht um ihm dann zuzuhören? das is wirklich beratungsresistent.
> amüsant wärs trotzdem zu sehen wie du mit 3,5 bar im gelände herumschlidderst um dir bei nächster gelegenheit n snakebite zu holen - gibts fotos?



Oh Gott...

Danke für die Meinungen der Anderen, werd mal verschiedenes austesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

@ES7.0: versuch mal, ob du ohne Schlüssel also von Hand die Einstellschraube drehen kannst. Wenn dem so ist, solltest du unbedingt das Spiel nachstellen.


----------



## githriz (29. April 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen ob der Schlitz zwischen Nabe un Rahmen normal ist ???
> 
> Bild vom Schlitz


 
Da muss ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben

Das "schwarze Teil" ist eine Distanzhülse, die ist nur mit einem O-Ring gesichert und kann einfach mit den Fingern abgezogen werden.
Könnte sein das die Achse ohne Distanzbuchse in den Halbkreis passt.
Dadurch würde natürlich der Hinterbau etwas stärker vorgespannt, das würde ich persönlich aber eher fahren als den Originalzustand. Die Hülse passt iirc nicht auf die andere Seite.
Die sinvollste Lösung ist m.E. den Halbkreis am Schaultauge und am Rahmen wegzufeilen. Das ist von Canyon abgesegnet, wenn du zweifelst schreib dem Staabi eine Mail, er wird es dir bestätigen.
Mit dem Spalt wie auf dem Foto gezeigt zu Fahren würde mir zumindest Bauchschmerzen bereiten, dafür ist das System nicht konstruiert.

Wann hast du dein Radl denn bekommen? Das Problem ist von Canyon vor ein paar Wochen bestätigt worden, würde mich wundern wenn die die Räder immer noch so rausschicken.

So sieht das bearbeitete Schaltauge aus:




Und so die linke Seite(FR 9.0):




Kann man leider nicht so gut erkennen, die Nasen sind weggedremelt.
Sieht zwar auf dem Foto so aus als ob es nicht ganz plan wäre, ist es aber.

Das geschwärzte (was ein bisschen wie Eddingstriche aussieht) am Hinterbau kam übrigens so von Canyon, hab ich erst auf dem Foto gesehen. Ob da im Farbbad was schiefgelaufen ist?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

@githriz: Danke für deine Aufklärung. Mein FR9.0 sollte heute kommen, das FRX nächste Woche. *freu*

Dann kann ich die Feile schonmal parat legen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. April 2009)

und welches nimmst du letztendlich?


----------



## theworldburns (29. April 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Oh Gott...



der hat mir nie gegen durchschläge geholfen, den arsch bewegen schon eher


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. April 2009)

@githriz

danke für dein statement ... habe es letzte Woche Donnerstag bekommen


----------



## George_M (29. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @githriz: Danke für deine Aufklärung. Mein FR9.0 sollte heute kommen, das FRX nächste Woche. *freu*
> 
> Dann kann ich die Feile schonmal parat legen.


 

Servus, wie lange ist es denn bei dir her, dass du bestellt hast? Warte nun mehr als 5 Wochen, Liefertermin war KW 16, der absolute Witz!!! Hoffe, dass ich das Bike nicht erst Ende der Saison bekomme, ansonsten schicke ich es den Kollegen direkt wieder zurück! Kaum Antworten auf Emails, wenn ja nach sehr langer Zeit erst, sehr schlechter Kundenservice


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. April 2009)

@all und insbesondere @ES7.0:

Hab auch ein kleines Spiel am ES9 mit Crossmax SX hab aber leider keinen Plan wie ich diesen Schlüssel benutzen soll. Steht nix in der Gebrauchsanleitung drin.

@Freeman_1982: Welche Einstellschraube meinst du genau?

Bevor das Spiel hinten nicht weg ist trau ich mich nicht nach Winterberg

Wäre sehr dankbar für Tips


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

@Mettwurst82: Gute Frage, mein FR9.0 ist jetzt da. Freu mich grad riesig. Bin mir inzwischen nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das FRX wirklich brauch?!? Wär halt nur fürn Bikepark. Das FR ist schon ziemlich fett, steht momentan bei einem Bekannten (neben seinem Torque ES8.0). Es wirkt schon alles sehr stabil, genau das will ich ja. Bin sehr unschlüssig, ob ich noch abwarten soll, bis das FRX auch da ist. Die Anfälligkeit der Totem ist mir ja auch nicht so geheuer.

@George_M: das FR9.0 habe ich glaub ich am 6. oder 7. Februar bestellt. Liefertermin war glaub ich 12. März. Bin mir grad nicht so sicher. Bin so froh, dass es jetzt da ist.

@Flitschbirne: Der Schlüssel ist doch sicher ein Halbmond und hat Noppen?!? Dann Steck den Schlüssel so auf die Nabe, dass die Noppen in die Löcher auf der Nabe einrasten. Drehen... fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. April 2009)

ich würde beim fr bleiben. damit ist auch ne tour drin und ne totem kannst du immer noch einbauen, wie man ja hier im forum sieht. damit bleibst du also vielseitiger und hast auch im park ne menge spaß.


----------



## George_M (29. April 2009)

Diese Warterei kotzt mich dermaßen an... und dann diese Frechheit, keinerlei Stellungnahme dazu zu bekommen! Man kauft ja nicht etwas für 50 euro, wir reden hier von 3000 euro! Ich würde sagen, dass war das erste und letzte Mal. Ansonsten scheiß ich ehrlich gesagt auf Canyon und bau mir für 2000 euro mehr ein Litevile auf. Da muss man bestimmt nicht wochenlang auf eine Email warten


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

auf die Mail sicher nicht, aber auf den Rahmen dafür leider umso länger.

Das FR ist schon ziemlich dick, aber nen FRX Rahmen ist dicker. *grins* Die Totem... naja, werd ich nicht nachrüsten. Weiß nichtmal ob es eine Totem mit Tapered Steer überhaupt gibt. Wenn dann hohl ich mir lieber noch nen richtig fettes Demo 8 oder sowas. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke... *träum*

Hab mit dem Bekannten bei dem das Rad grad noch steht schon einen Deal gemacht. Er bekommt den Evolver... ich bau dafür nen gescheiten Stahldämpfer ein. Wie wärs mitm DHX5.0.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. April 2009)

also wenns FRX erst nächste woche kommt und am We wieder schönes wetter ist, kannst ja mal mein FRX anglubschen zum Vergleich !! und dann entscheiden !!


----------



## DaBot (29. April 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> der hat mir nie gegen durchschläge geholfen



Mir allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

@MTB-Timmel: Super Idee. Ma gucken, ob ich Sonntag Zeit zum Fahren finde. Morgen werde ich das Setup machen und Freitag auch mal ne Runde drehen, wenns trocken genug ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (29. April 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Ansonsten scheiß ich ehrlich gesagt auf Canyon und bau mir für 2000 euro mehr ein Litevile auf.



Warum hast Du das Liteville nicht direkt bestellt/gekauft wenn Dir die 2000,-  nichts ausmachen?


----------



## George_M (29. April 2009)

Ich dachte naiverweise, dass auf deutsche Unternehmen wie Canyon ein wenig Verlass ist und ich nicht mit so einer Unzuverlässigkeit / Unprofessionalität gerechnet habe. Vermutlich werden 5 Riesen leider nicht ausreichen, um ein Liteville aufzubauen! Mal sehn, wie lange sich die Herrschaften aus Koblenz gedulden und ob ich dann noch Lust drauf habe, sonst wie gesagt andere Baustelle


----------



## axl65 (29. April 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden 5 Riesen leider nicht ausreichen, um ein Liteville aufzubauen!



Bei einem Liteville 301 solltest Du mit  3500,- hinkommen.Da musst Du halt alles bei verschiedenen Versendern kaufen und auch mal auf Schnäppchen achten.
Ein 901 wird vielleicht etwas teurer aber  5000,- sollten es auch nicht werden.
Auf den 901 Rahmen musst Du aber wohl noch etwas warten,wie lange weiss im Moment wohl niemand genau. 

axl


----------



## axl65 (29. April 2009)

Mal eine Frage zum Monarch Dämpfer.
Meinen Geschmack trifft die Bauchbinde dieses Teils überhaupt nicht.
Als ich den Dämpfer das allererste Mal sah,dachte ich an Disco Plattencover von 1973.

Hat eventuell jemand ähnliches empfunden und den Aufkleber entfernt???Gibt es vielleicht Bilder davon???
Oder muss ich hier den Trendsetter mimen???

axl


----------



## George_M (29. April 2009)

Wenn schon, dann natürlich das 901


----------



## Jogi (29. April 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Monarch Dämpfer.
> Meinen Geschmack trifft die Bauchbinde dieses Teils überhaupt nicht.
> Als ich den Dämpfer das allererste Mal sah,dachte ich an Disco Plattencover von 1973.
> 
> ...



Darüber hab ich mit bereits Gedanken gemacht, bevor ich das gute Stück in Händen hatte. Wenn der Sticker nicht bald von alleine abfällt, werd ich demnächst etwas nachhelfen


----------



## md_m6 (30. April 2009)

....hab als Anhang ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. April 2009)

@Freeman_1982: Den von dir beschriebenen Schlüssel habe ich leider nicht. Da waren nur so komische Plastiksachen dabei... Fehlt mir vllt Zubehör?


----------



## BikerDurden (30. April 2009)

Hi @all,

ich bin am Torque ES 8,0 interesiert. Wollte mal diejenigen fragen die schon erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer gemacht haben, wie der so ist?

Hab gehört, dass die erste Version des Manitu dämpfers sehr anfällig war?!

Wie ist es bei der jetzigen "2. Generation"? kann mir da jemand helfen und Erfahrungsberichte nennen?

Schon mal im voraus vielen Dank.

Grüße
BikerDurdern


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

@Flitschbirne: mein Einstellschlüssel ist auch aus Plaste. Sieht aus wie sonn "normaler" Maulschlüssel mit "pins"

Hab aber Deemax, von daher kanns bei dir anders sein.



So nach einem vollen Tag Arbeit an einem fabrikneuen Canyon Torque FR9.0 kann ich auch mal ein paar Sätze zu dem Gerät verlieren.







1. es sieht super aus, und fährt sich klasse
2. Hammerschmidt ist der Hammer, und im Overdrive ziemlich laut. Ausserdem scheint ein noch nicht näher definiertes Knack-Geräusch aus der Gegend um die HS zu kommen, wenn man kräftig in die Pedale tritt. Ist wie ein Lastwechselgeräusch.
3. das Rad kam bei mir mit Macken an:
   a) der Bremschlauch der Hinterradbremse ist aufgeschlitzt, aber nicht undicht. Weiß jemand ob das Problematisch ist, oder nur ne optische Macke? Ich kanns schwer einschätzten, ist ja immerhin ordentlich Druck auf der Leitung wenn man den Hebel anlegt.






   b) Ausfallenden/Schaltauge passen nicht zur Deemax Nabe (bekanntes Problem), die Abstandshülsen waren daher aus dem Karton heraus schon teilweise zerdrückt (vermutlich durch die Erstmontage bei Canyon). Die Modifikation der Enden hat mich gut 2h gekostet, jetzt sind beide eben und die Halbkreise entfernt. Die Nabe sitzt jetzt super und das Einstellen des HR Bremssattels wird dauerhaft sein.










4. Geradeauslauf des Rades ist phänomenal
5. der Dämpfer lässt sich wirklich nur sehr schwer abstimmen
6. Maxle Achse hinten ist nen Qual, zum Glück muss man das nicht so oft machen
7. Amaturen find ich nicht besonders toll, Matchmaker Lösung am Nerve sieht da viel besser aus und passt auch besser. So ist es beim FR9.0 nicht möglich, die Bremsen so weit nach innen zu schieben, dass man eine "richtige" Einfingerbremse hat. Das Tauschen von Bremsgriff und Schaltung am Lenker geht nicht, habs probiert. An sich wäre das die Lösung um die Bremsen weiter nach innen zu bekommen, allerdings kollidiert die Befestigung der Bremse dann mit dem Trigger. MIST.
8. 36 VAN gibt beim Einfedern komische Geräusche von sich. Hört sich an, als würde die Feder am Tauchrohr schaben.

nochmehr Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (30. April 2009)

Das mit dem Schlauch schätze ich nicht so kritisch ein. Solange die Drahtseil-Ummantelung noch unbeschädigt ist würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Was hast du da für schicke Flat Pedals drauf? Ich such nämlich noch brauchbare für Winterberg...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

Truvativ Holzfeller. Fahr ich schon seit 3 Jahren an allen Rädern. Sind hammermäßig robust, saugefährlich (lange dünne pins) und unkaputtbar. (guck ma in mein Fotoalbum, da sind die in groß drin)

Das mit der Drahtseilummantelung hab ich mir auch so gedacht. War halt nicht sicher, ob die schwarze Hülle auch "tragende" Struktur ist, oder nur als Kratzschutz drüber ist.


----------



## githriz (30. April 2009)

Hab Schalt- und Bremshebel getauscht:



 



Find ich besser so.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

ja, aber dann ragen mir die Trigger zu weit in die Handfläche, weil dichter kann man die ja nicht an die Bremse ran machen. Hab ich zumindest so festgestellt.


Was ich mich auch frage ist, wieso merken wir sowas schon nach wenigen Stunden, und Canyon nicht nach Monaten?!?!?


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

Dämpfer ist nicht schwer abstimmbar 

High und Lowspeed voll raus
Piggy auf Volumen "1" stellen
50 PSI rein also minimaldruck
Hauptkammer nach dem passenden SAG einstellen, 
zwischen 21 und 23mm vom Hub.

perfekte Grundeinstellung, bei Bedarf können die einzelnen
Parameter erhöht werden, fahre aber schon seit anfang an
so ohne Durchschläge, durchsacken usw. und man hat die 
volle Sensibilität.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

kUUUhl, dank dir. Haste ja glaub ich schonmal gepostet, war nur zu faul zum suchen. *g*

kontest du einen Unterschied feststellen, ob du im Piggy 0 PSI oder 100PSI drin hattest? Also ganz ehrlich: ich konnte es nicht. Die Verstellung von "1" auf "4" merkt man aber. Mein Dämpfer gibt bei zu geringer Zugstufe ziemlich stöhnende Geräusche von sich, ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

0 PSI und einmal einfedern = Service  das darf man auf keinen Fall machen... 

Die Geräusche sind normal, dacht am Anfang auch der ist putt  ist ungewöhnlich Laut, aber normal. 

Naja, wenn du den Unterschied zwischen 1 und 4 merkst dann merkst auch einen bei mehr oder weniger Luft 

aber Teste erstmal 50 PSI, also Minimaldruck, bin bisher noch nicht durchgeschlagen und man hat das max an Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsausnützung.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

naja... 0 hat ich nicht drin, waren so etwa 10PSI. Aber richtig gemerkt hab ichs nicht.
Der Piggy ist also ausschließlich als Durchschlagschutz gedacht?!?

Druckstufen hab ich nach ner Weile rumprobieren auch beide voll aufgedreht.


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

Ohje, 10 sind auch nicht gut, aber toi toi toi das nix passiert ist  
Denk aber das erst verkraftet hat 


Nein, nicht ausschließlich als Durchschlagsschutz.
Aber mein oben beschriebens Grundsetup das mein Hauptsetup ist  holt man
das max an Ansprechverhalten und Schluckfreudigkeit raus, harmoniert absolut
perfekt mit dem Hinterbau. 
Bei 70-73 Kilo fahr ich 10,5 Bar in der Hauptkammer, hier machen sich wirklich 0,1 Bar
bemerkbar. Bin anfangs mit 10 Bar gefahren hab aber so Bergauf usw. oft über 50% SAG gehabt und mit 10,5 Bar fühlt sich die Geschichte weitaus harmonischer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

das mit dem Druck in der Hauptkammer kann ich so bestätigen. Dort merkt man den Unterschied gut. Morgen werde ich mal ne größere Runde machen und sehen wie das Fahrwerk harmoniert.

War sehr überrascht, dass die Fox36 mit der "Standard" Feder ziemlich gut passt. Wollte eigentlich die härteste Feder (2 Stufen härter) haben. Das wär auf jeden Fall nen Fehler gewesen.


----------



## axl65 (30. April 2009)

Frage zum Umwerfer am ES 2009.

Es ist ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut,dazu eine SLX- 2 Fachkurbel.
Da der Umwerfer ja nun an dieser Platte angebaut wird und somit die Halterung am Innenlager entfällt,müsste ja nun eigentlich ein Spacer eingesetzt werden???
Wenn ja,muss einfach so sein weil die linke Kurbel sonst Spiel hat,auf welche Seite kommt dann der Spacer???
Habe ihn jetzt auf der Seite wo die Kettenblätter sind eingesetzt,da läuft die Kette aber ziemlich schräg!!! 

Wer kann mal bei seinem 2009 Torque kurz nachsehen und mich informieren???

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!

axl


----------



## githriz (30. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 0 PSI und einmal einfedern = Service  das darf man auf keinen Fall machen...


 
Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

Die Frage hab ich mich nicht getraut zu stellen.


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

Brauch da keine offzielle Pressemeldung von Canyon um das zu wissen, 
war damals beim Swinger schon nix anderes, wenn der Trennkolben nicht unter Druck steht kann Öl in das Luftreservoir kommen und somit Luft ins Ölreservoir, was beides nicht so toll ist  

Heist ja auch Minimal und Maximaldruck, wenn das nix sagen würde könnten die ja auch 0-xxx PSI draufschreiben, nicht 50-xxx


----------



## githriz (30. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Brauch da keine offzielle Pressemeldung von Canyon um das zu wissen,
> war damals beim Swinger schon nix anderes, wenn der Trennkolben nicht unter Druck steht kann Öl in das Luftreservoir kommen und somit Luft ins Ölreservoir, was beides nicht so toll ist
> 
> Heist ja auch Minimal und Maximaldruck, wenn das nix sagen würde könnten die ja auch 0-xxx PSI draufschreiben, nicht 50-xxx


 
Geht nicht darum dir ans Beinchen zu pinkeln.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar stichhaltigen Infos zu dem Dämpfer.
Der von dir angesprochene Min/Maxdruck bezieht sich z.B. lt. Manual auf alle Dämpfer mit SPV. Der am FR verbaute Evolver hat aber eine Intrinsic Dämpfung.
Ist das jetzt das gleiche und hat nur einen anderen Namen?

Mal davon abgesehen, nur weil man einen Mindestdruck vorschreibt heißt das nicht das etwas zwingend kaputtgeht wenn man ihn unterschreitet (Ok, das war Klug********rei).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (30. April 2009)

eigentlich sollte der druck im piggy die druckstufe beeinflussen - ich hab grad 115psi drin aber die lowspeed scheint nicht mehr recht zu wollen. hab aber auch stetigen ölverlust an der hauptdichtung, schade eigentlich weil ich so furchtbar viele km damit noch net runtergerissen hab... naja geht auch mit n bisschen geschaukel bergauf


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

geht mir ähnlich wie githriz. Will auch mehr über den Dämpfer wissen. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist fürn A******.


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum dir ans Beinchen zu pinkeln.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar stichhaltigen Infos zu dem Dämpfer.
> Der von dir angesprochene Min/Maxdruck bezieht sich z.B. lt. Manual auf alle Dämpfer mit SPV. Der am FR verbaute Evolver hat aber eine Intrinsic Dämpfung.
> ...




Wenn Manitou von Luft in der SPV Kammer reden meinen die trotzdem auch die Dämpfer mit Intrinsic, Intrinsic funktioniert im Prinzip auf SPV Basis


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

schaut euch das mal an klick


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

Jo, is aber imo Bullshit....

...hab denk ich ein Grundsetup genannt, ohne ne schmucke Tabelle, anhand der kann jeder seinen Dämpfer abstimmen.

Im Prinzip alles offen, alles auf min. und dann kucken wo man mehr braucht und bei Bedarf Volumen verkleinern also von 1 auf 2 gehen oder weiter und oder den Druck im Piggy erhöhen....Dudes, its not Rocket Science


----------



## Andi-one (30. April 2009)

@Freeman_1982

wie groß ist denn die Auflagefläche der Holzfeller-Pedale???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

ich trage Schuhgröße 46 1/2 bis 47 und die Pedale sind für mich groß genug.
Reicht dir das?


----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2009)

Kann bestätigen das die Holzfeller vom Grip mit das beste sind, auch vom System, großes Lager direkt an der Kurbel, keine Kurbelfressaufnahme und schöne Optik....


----------



## Andi-one (1. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Reicht dir das?


 NEIN 

würde mich über genaue Angaben freuen...

da die Five Ten sehr breit ausfallen suche ich größere Pedale, die Sudspin III von NC 17 sind mir definitiv zu schmal...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Mai 2009)

ok. ich mach morgen mal Bilder mitm Maßband daneben. Wenn ichs vergessen sollte, schreib mir ne PN.

Falls du mit 510 die Schuhe meinst, die hab ich auch. Fahr die hohen mit Knöchelschutz. In Größe... richtig: 47! Passen perfekt auf die Holzfeller. Mom. ich mach mal nen bild von der Sohle.

edit: mist, die Sohlen sind so dreckig, dass man die Abdrücke der Pins von den Holzfellern nicht sehen kann. Also dann doch morgen (ähhh... nachher mein ich) ein Bild mit Maßstab.

edit2: Fotoalbum geht grad nicht, daher hier als Anhang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo fahre ein Tork Fr7 2009 mit Standardfedern möchte nun aber weichere einbauen da ich nur etwa 70 kg mit Ausrüstung wiege. Wer von euch hat da vorallem beim Dämpfer Erfahrung was für eine Feder ich brauche. Eingebaut ist eine 350x 2,8 Innendurchmesser der Feder beträgt 35mm die Länge ist 150mm.
lg loxa789


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Mai 2009)

@Freeman_1982: Ich hab den Schlüssel gefunden. Ich hatte vergessen, dass ich im Keller noch den Mantelheber liegen hatte. Da ist der am anderen Ende dran 

@All: Mir ist aber was anderes aufgefallen: Ich hab irgendwie minimales Spiel am Hinterrad am ES9er. Ich könnte mir evtl vorstellen das Problem gefunden zu haben.

Hier mal ein Bild aus der Mavic Bedienungsanleitung:





Genau das wo der Smiley so abge****t drein schaut habe ich nämlich bei mir am Rad. Das Problem ist einfach wenn ich die Gegenmutter vom Schnellspanner so reindrehe wie in der Grafik links mit nettem Smiley dann krieg ich den Schnellspanner überhaupt nicht mehr zu 

Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Mai 2009)

ich glaub nicht das du was falsch machst. Erst Handfest reindrehen, dann Hebel umlegen. Wenn dann noch Spiel drin ist, kommt es woanders her.

Mach vielleicht mal ein Bild von der Klemmung zum Rahmen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Mai 2009)

Hoffe man erkennt was...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Mai 2009)

ok sieht gut aus. Daran liegts also nicht. Inzwischen hab ich auch von MTB-Timmel gehört, der hat ebenfalls Spiel in seiner Nabe obwohl alles sauber aufliegt und das Lager vorgespannt ist. Bei meinen Deemax ist es das gleiche. Mit dem Lagerschlüssel hab ich selbiges angzogen bis die Noppen weggeflogen sind, aber wenn man kräftig gegen das Rad drückt machts immer noch klack... klack. Man kanns auch an der Bremscheibe sehen. Die bewegt sich leicht hin und her. Kein Plan was da zu tun ist, das einzig sinnvolle scheint mir regelmäßig die Lager nachzuziehen. Meine waren heute schon nach einer 3h Tour so locker, dass ich die mit der bloßen Hand nachziehen konnte.

Meine 2007er Deetraks veranstalten nicht solchen Zirkus. ;(


Hab übringens mein Cockpit jetzt doch umgebaut. Das mit den Bremsgriffen ging einfach überhaupt mal garnicht. Jetzt komm ich zwar mitm Daumen beim Fahren an die Trigger, dafür kann ich vernünftig Bremsen. Canyon... hat sich das bei euch mal jemand angesehen, bevor ihr sonn MIST an Kunden ausliefert? Inzwischen steht auch mein Entschluss bzgl. dem Sattel fest. Die Beziehung wird umgehend aufgelöst. Ne absolute Frechheit diesen Italien Schrott zu verbauen. Werde mir wohl wieder nen Spezi Avatar Gel holen, gleiches Spiel wie beim Nerve im Jahre 2007.


----------



## githriz (1. Mai 2009)

Ich find den Sattel bis jetzt ganz gut.
Da ist halt jeder Arsch verschieden.
Spiel in der Hinterradnabe habe ich auch, bin mal gespannt wo sich das hinentwickelt.
Der Einsteller sollte aber keinsfalls so fest gezogen werden das die kleinen Nasen abbrechen. Das vertragen die Lager nicht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Mai 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> ...Da ist halt jeder Arsch verschieden....



stimmt, allerdings sind die Selle Sattel grundsätzlich nie für Fahrer "größeren" Kalibers geeignet. Ist jedenfalls meine Feststellung. Die sind halt für kleine italienische Radfahrer um die 1,70 und entsprechenden Popos gemacht.  Bei gut 1,90 Länge passt das dann nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## DaBot (2. Mai 2009)

Das Sattelproblem hab ich auch  Mit dem Spezi kam ich leider nicht so zurecht... Was gibts denn noch so für Möglichkeiten für Grosse (Leute)  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den SQ-Lab?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Mai 2009)

wo grigt man die Nabenschlüssel her ??? bei mir war nur einer dabei und da sind 2 Noppen (die mittleren) abgebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (2. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wo grigt man die Nabenschlüssel her ??? bei mir war nur einer dabei und da sind 2 Noppen (die mittleren) abgebrochen



vor einiger Zeit schrieb ich hier ja auch schon mal, dass mir die Noppen auch fast alle abgrochen sind (3 von 4; habe garantiert nicht sehr fest angezogen). muss bei mir hinten das spiel immer wieder durch nachziehen beseitigen. Canyon hat wohl noch nichts geschrieben hier dazu. Habe jetzt die 3 fehlenden noppen durch 2 mm Rundstäbe ersetzt (löcher gebohrt und mit sekundenkleber eingeklebt. ist zwar improvisiert, funzt aber gut.

Na, sonst klappt mein Bike super. mir gefällts. Macht viel laune.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Mai 2009)

danke für den tipp

ich probiers auch mal ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2009)

die Idee mit dem Löcher bohren und Nägel durchstecken hatte ich gestern auch. Das wird denk ich länger halten.

den Link für den Nabenschlüssel hab ich vor einigen Wochen schonmal gepostet.


----------



## Tim777 (2. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem Löcher bohren und Nägel durchstecken hatte ich gestern auch. Das wird denk ich länger halten.
> 
> den Link für den Nabenschlüssel hab ich vor einigen Wochen schonmal gepostet.



wollte bewußt kein metall als "Ersatz-Noppen", dachte dann weiten sich die Bohrungen in der Nabe immer weiter aus und verhunzen irgendwann. Fand Holz deshalb besser. (mein Rundholz ist aber zu weich (von einem Eisdielen-Fähnchen ). Na ja, das waren meine Überlegungen.

Grüße und viele schöne Stunden beim Freeriden, Tim777


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> kostet nicht die Welt. Etwa 8. is aber schon ärgerlich, geb ich zu
> 
> klick



falls noch jemand nach dem schlüssel sucht, hier nochmal der link.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Mai 2009)

Zahnstöcher !!! ich probiers mit denen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

können bitte mal die FR9.0 und 8.0 Fahrer ihre Erfahrung mit der Fox36 zum besten geben.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Gabel ungewöhnlich "stramm" ist obwohl laut Canyon ja ohne Optitune nur ne blaue Feder verbaut ist. Sprich die 2. Härte von den 4 möglichen. Um sicherzustellen das dem so ist hab ich die Feder mal rausgeholt... es ist die blaue.






Selbst wenn ich die Federvorspannung ganz rausnehme, hab ich im Sitzen höchstens 25-30% Sag. Nur im Stehen mit nach vorn beugen kann ich die Feder auf etwa 50% Sag zusammendrücken. Laut der oben gezeigten Tabelle sollte ich voll ausgerüstet die gelbe Feder fahren. Wie zum Henker passt das zusammen? Auffällig ist auch, dass die Gabel bei Drops und voll aufgedrehter Highspeeddruckstufe zum Durchschlagen neigt.

Mein Konflikt ist:
Variante A) Harte Feder + offen Druckstufen = kein Druchschlagen aber wenig Sag (passt dann überhaupt nicht mehr zum Hinterbau)
Variante B) Weiche Feder + zugedrehte Druckstufe = kein Durchschläge aber echt mieses Ansprechen bei ruppigen Passagen (ausprobiert)

was denkt ihr, bzw würde ich mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Mai 2009)

also beim DHX kann man noch nen Durchschlagswiederstand einstellen, der regelt dann nur die Härte im letzten Federwegsbereich, also nicht wie bei der Druckstufe über den vollen Federwegsbereich 

weiß aber nicht ob das bei der 36 auch geht !!!

Edit: regelt nicht die Lowspeed Druckstufe dan ansprechverhalten am anfang des federwegs ???? wenn du die ganz auf machstsollte sie doch besser ansprechen bei ruppigen Passagen


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> können bitte mal die FR9.0 und 8.0 Fahrer ihre Erfahrung mit der Fox36 zum besten geben.
> 
> ...



Die Federhärte ist mit 30% SAG schon genau richtig!

Mit der High speed Druckstufe machst du jetzt die Abstimmung, daß die Gabel noch vernünftig anspricht aber nicht durchschlägt,
Digital:
Ganz auf oder ganz zu ist nicht, da musst du dich schon Schrittweise rantasten.
Und vergiss die Low speed Druckstufe nicht!
Die ist verantwortlich für das eintauchen der Gabel beim Bremsen und an stufen. Wenn man die jedoch auch wieder ganz reindreht wird dier Gabel auch wieder hölzern im Ansprechen.
Also wieder Klick für Klick reindrehen bis der Kompomiss stimmt.
Das Abstimmen der Gabel und des Dämpfers braucht schon seine Zeit, das ist nicht in 5 Min getan
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Schappi, nur mal so gefragt: welche Feder fährst du in der 36er? Wir dürften so in etwa die selbe benötigen.

Gruß


----------



## DaBot (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte laut Tabelle die gelbe, war aber zu hart und hab jetzt die grüne drin...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

ich werde mir auch die grüne ordern, woher hast du die? Scheint momentan nirgendwo lieferbar.


----------



## 9mmBong (3. Mai 2009)

Warte jetzt seit ner Ewigkeit auf mein Tork, was meint ihr kann ich bei Canyon anrufen und nach ner Stunde in dr Warteschlange denen sagen, dass die die grün Feder einbaun solln?
Was kostet Optitune eigentlich, weil bei der Bestellung ist mir das irgendwie entgangen...

Thx


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

60â¬. Ich wÃ¼rde es an deiner Stelle wie wir selber machen. Mit Optitune wird die Lieferzeit noch lÃ¤nger. Ist auch echt nicht schwer. Brauchst ne 32er Stecknuss und das wars. Kann jeder.


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi, nur mal so gefragt: welche Feder fährst du in der 36er? Wir dürften so in etwa die selbe benötigen.
> 
> Gruß



ich habe die Gelbe drin und die ist OK so: beim Springen nutze ich den ganzen FW aus. Auf Trails bleibt immer noch etwas an FW übrig
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## George_M (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt erklärt sich für mich auch die lange Lieferzeit, Optitune muss es schuld sein *zwinka* .... 

Hab ich auch mit geordert, wiege voll ausgerüstet ca. 100kg, Canyon sagte, ich solle die härteste Feder nehmen!

Macht das denn Sinn??? Vermutlich ist die grüne auch noch ausreichend oder? 

An meiner Bestellung wurde bestimmt noch eh null bearbeitet, dann bestelle ich das Optitune ab und besorg mir die Feder selbst, sofern die momentan irgendwo verfügbar sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

@schappi: Danke!

ich besorg mir jetzt erstmal die grüne und wenn die immer noch nicht reichen sollte kommt halt iwan noch die gelbe.

Frage: woher bekommt man denn die Feder? Nür über Toxo? Ich finde keinen anderen Händler.

/EDIT:
hab mir mal von Hand die Konsequenzen eines Umstiegs auf die gelbe ausgerechnet. Und die passt genau (Sitzten geht der Sag von 30% auf 24% zurück / Stehen geht der Sag von 50% auf 40% zurück). Mist. Also Meinung geändert: ich besorg mir erstmal die gelbe.

Frage bleibt: woher bekomm ich die am schnellsten.


----------



## Langley (3. Mai 2009)

Was spricht gegen Toxo? Die bekommen doch laufend Nachschub aus USA.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

eigentlich nix.
Hab aber erst einmal was bei denen machen lassen, und daher keine Ahnung wie lang es wohl dauern wird. *grins*
Ich ruf Morgen früh einfach mal an, dann werd ich ja sehen wie lang es dauert.


----------



## Andi-one (3. Mai 2009)

ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen bei 89kg (nackisch) die gelbe Feder und muss ganz klar sagen, dass es die bessere Wahl ist, sobald es in Richtung Springerei etc. gehen soll.
Zum Trailssurfen ist die grüne ausreichend...

Low und High habe ich jetzt komplett raus gedreht!
wie es jetzt beim Tourenfahren mit dem Wippen etc. aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich die letzten Tage nur schieben war!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

das festigt meinen Entschluss die gelbe zu nehmen.
Weiß zufällig jemand welche Feder mann für den DHX 5.0 nehmen sollte, damits zur gelben Feder der Fox36 passt?


----------



## DaBot (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meine vom HiBike bekommen, wohne nebenan, aber die haben ja auch 'n Onlineshop. Toxo haben sich bei mir nie gemeldet, hatte ihnen mehrere Mails wegen der Feder geschrieben...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Mai 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> ...Toxo haben sich bei mir nie gemeldet, hatte ihnen mehrere Mails wegen der Feder geschrieben...



wollt denen jetzt mal noch nix unterstellen, aber mir gings genauso. Tel ist bisher keiner rangegangen, und Mails hamse nicht beantwortet. Werde es morgen nochmal probieren. Die bei Haibike hab ich auch grad entdeckt. klick (54,90â¬)

Allerdings: Lieferzeit 3 Wochen. 

edit: kann mir noch jemand die BuchsenmaÃe fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer sagen. Also gemessen hab ich 21,8mm Einbaubreite und Bolzendurchmesser 8mm. Stimmt das?


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. Mai 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Hat jemand vom Torque ES9 (2009) die Sattelstützenbreite im Kopf oder kann die mal messen zwecks Nachrüstung mit Teleskop Stütze?

Gibt nämlich von der Kind Shock immer eine 30,9mm und eine 31,6mm Version.

Was ich mich auch frage ist ob die gut mit sowas zusammen funktioniert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k392/a13663/little-joe-%232.html

BTW: Kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen der I900 und der I950?


----------



## Grubert (4. Mai 2009)

@Flitschbirne: Die I900 is die alte Version(2008), di 950 is neu (mit härterem Kopf soweit ich weiß).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (4. Mai 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Hat jemand vom Torque ES9 (2009) die Sattelstützenbreite im Kopf oder kann die mal messen zwecks Nachrüstung mit Teleskop Stütze?
> 
> Gibt nämlich von der Kind Shock immer eine 30,9mm und eine 31,6mm Version.



31,6 mm. Habe selber die I900R drin


----------



## maddin80 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Hatte bei meinem FR8.0 2008 auch null PSI im Piggy (hat Canyon wohl beim Zusammenbauen vergessen), hatte dann bei Canyon (Technik) angerufen. Die haben mir auch gesagt, das 0-PSI def ungesund für den Dämpfer sind!

Zu den Pedalen, Fahre auch die Holzfeller, Halt extrem gut, Pinns extrem übel wenn die sich mal ins Schienbein graben sollten (Schoner an :-D )

Gruß


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Torque FR 7.0 (2007) mit dem Answer Swinger Coil X4 Dämpfer.
Nr. 1 Hat mich bis jetzt noch nie gestört aber egal wie ich den Dämpfer oder Feder eingestellt habe, hatte ich 0 sag! Was ich erst als vorteilhaft bei Touren empfunden habe, den bei leichtern Sprungen hat er zimlich normal für mich gearbeitet...
Nr. 2 Jetzt hab ich festgestellt, wenn ich das Bike leicht am Sattel anhebe, das der ganze Hinterbau locker ist! (hab alle Schrauben mehrmals überprüft und nachgezogen auch dei hinter der Kurbel)
Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich voran das liegen kann?
Ob evt. jetzt ein Lagerspiel in der Schwinge vorhanden ist, da der Dämpfer nicht richtig gearbeitet hat?
Will das Bike nach Canyon schicken, sobald ich das Schreiben von dem bekomme, weiß aber nicht ob ich zu dem Spiel im Hinterbau auch noch was über den Dämpfer schreiben soll?
Ist das normal, dass der Answer Swinger Coil X4 Dämpfer nur arbeitet, wen er wirklich belasstet wird? Ist das schon mal jemandem aufgefahlen?
Konnte letztens ein neueres Modell mit dem Fox Dämpfer fahren, da war es nicht so...

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Cholfa (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Iceman,

ist die Feder von deinem Dämpfer vielleicht zu hart? Was wiegst Du denn und welche Härte steht auf der Feder?

Kommt da Spiel von der Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

Tippe auch mal auf viel zu harte Feder, oder aber auf vollständig zugedrehte Druckstufen.

Die Lager sind ziemlich sicher deshalb hopps gegangen.


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ich wiege so ca. 90kg ist die orginale Feder drin und die Drcukstuffe ist immer offen! Deswegen versteh ich das ganze nicht....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2009)

Die  Gleitlagerbuchse des unteren Dämpferauges ist nach ca 1 Jahr verschlissen und muss ausgetausch werden. Das ist normal beim Torque auch mit dem Evolver ISX6


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

lol, ich hau da locker 3 im Jahr durch...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wiege so ca. 90kg ist die orginale Feder drin und die Drcukstuffe ist immer offen! Deswegen versteh ich das ganze nicht....
> 
> Gruß



mhhh dann ists echt seltsam. Sollte schon etwa 20-25% Sag im Sitzen ergeben.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

Im sitzen? dann hast ja im stehen 50% und man fährt mit einem CC Lenkwinkel durch die Gegend.....0 SAG im sitzen muss bei einer Gabel nix schlechtes bedeuten und kann absolut normal sein...

PS: Druckstufe hat mit SAG nix zutun


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> lol, ich hau da locker 3 im Jahr durch...



Bei Heißdüsen wie dir kann das schnell passieren, der Verschließ des Gleitlagers hängt sehr von der Dämpfereinsetllung und dem Fahrprofil  (Sprüngen) ab.
Ich als gesetzter älterer Herr springe nur noch 50cm Kicker.
ASber wenn man wie du 5m Drops springt ist das was anderes.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Im sitzen? dann hast ja im stehen 50% und man fährt mit einem CC Lenkwinkel durch die Gegend.....0 SAG im sitzen muss bei einer Gabel nix schlechtes bedeuten und kann absolut normal sein...
> 
> PS: Druckstufe hat mit SAG nix zutun



Er hat nen problem mitm dämpfer, nicht mitr Gabel.


----------



## frankZer (4. Mai 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ...Answer Swinger Coil X4 Dämpfer.
> Nr. 1 Hat mich bis jetzt noch nie gestört aber egal wie ich den Dämpfer oder Feder eingestellt habe, hatte ich 0 sag! ...
> Nr. 2 Jetzt hab ich festgestellt, wenn ich das Bike leicht am Sattel anhebe, das der ganze Hinterbau locker ist! (hab alle Schrauben mehrmals überprüft und nachgezogen auch dei hinter der Kurbel)
> ...
> Ist das normal, dass der Answer Swinger Coil X4 Dämpfer nur arbeitet, wen er wirklich belasstet wird? ...



kein Sag macht keinen Sinn, entweder ist die Feder zu hart, dann nutzt du auch sonst nicht den ganzen Federweg oder der Dämpfer war hin. Dann bist du vielleicht etwas spät dran mit reklamieren.

Wie schon gesagt Gleitlager oder Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## x-cite (4. Mai 2009)

Wollte mir eigenltich auch ein Tork FR 8.0 zulegen .... 
aber das muss ich mir noch überlegen ....

Ist das denn bei jedem Tork so ??? Also das spiel mit dem Hinterrad ??
Muss man da also immer was abfeilen ??? 

Andi


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei Heißdüsen wie dir kann das schnell passieren, der Verschließ des Gleitlagers hängt sehr von der Dämpfereinsetllung und dem Fahrprofil  (Sprüngen) ab.
> Ich als gesetzter älterer Herr springe nur noch 50cm Kicker.
> ASber wenn man wie du 5m Drops springt ist das was anderes.
> 
> ...




Najaaaa, ich bin auch kein Darren Barrecloth 
Der Verschleiss ist jedoch trotzdem sehr hoch, also an der hinteren Buchse, das liegt aber eher an anderen Faktoren das die schnell hingeht.
Liegt zum großen Teil auch mit daran das an der Wippe sehr viel Bewegung im Spiel ist. Dann kommt halt nich dazu das da recht viel Öl hinkommt da der Evolver ja schon gut subbt  und dadurch wäscht sich die Buchse schnell aus. Und dann ist halt entscheident wieviel man fährt und wie man fährt man muss aber kein Monsterdropper sein  


@Freeman_1982


ups


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum dir ans Beinchen zu pinkeln.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar stichhaltigen Infos zu dem Dämpfer.
> Der von dir angesprochene Min/Maxdruck bezieht sich z.B. lt. Manual auf alle Dämpfer mit SPV. Der am FR verbaute Evolver hat aber eine Intrinsic Dämpfung.
> ...




So, bin inzwischen ein bissl schlauer was den Mindestdruck im Piggy betrifft.

Laut Toxo Homepage

*"DHX- und DHX Air-Dämpfer benötigen für die ordnungsgemäße Funktion einen Boost Valve-Druck (im Ausgleichsbehälter) von mindestens 8,62 Bar. Wenn Sie den Dämpfer mit einem Boost Valve-Druck von unter 8,62 Bar verwenden, kann es zur Emulgierung kommen."*

Stellt sich die Frage was "Emulgierung" ist.

Emulgierung kommt von Emulsion (soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte) und bedeutet: 

*"In einer Emulsion liegt ein fein verteiltes Gemisch zweier Flüssigkeiten, wie Öl und Wasser, vor. Eine Flüssigkeit (Phase) bildet kleine Tröpfchen, verteilt in der anderen Flüssigkeit. Die Phase, die Tröpfchen bildet, nennt man innere Phase oder auch disperse Phase."*

Meine Interpretation des Problems: 
Wenn der Druck im Piggy nen Mindestwert unterschreitet, vermischt sich das Öl mit der Luft und die Dämpfung wird unwirksam. Der Dämpfer kann dann natürlich "zerstört" werden weil er zumindest theoretisch voll "durchrauschen" kann.

Zumindest würde ich das so verstehen. Gebt mal euren Senf dazu ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

ähm, is ja nicht so als ob ich das schon gesagt hab, aber mir will irgendwie keiner glauben, warum auch immer 

Muss ja schon ne offizielle Meldung sein um glaubhaft zu sein 



> wenn der Trennkolben nicht unter Druck steht kann Öl in das Luftreservoir kommen und somit Luft ins Ölreservoir,


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

ich für meinen Teil würde gern die Technik verstehen und nicht nur glauben. "Das ist so weils schon immer so war" ist keine Erklärung. Sorry


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

Ähm, hab ich dir nicht versucht die Technik näher zu bringen?

Anscheinend nicht detailiert genug, hier nochmals etwas genauer:

Du hast ne Ölkammer und ein Luftreservoir, dieses dient in erster Linie zum Volumenausgleich, darum nennt sich das auch Ausgleichsbehälter.
Getrennt werden die 2 Kammern durch einen Trennkolben, der unter einen gewissen Mindestdruck stehen muss damit eben beides dort bleibt wo es sein soll und sich 
nicht vermischt.....


....Mail das ma an Toxo durch ob die das so absegnen können 


Edit:

nochmal etwas genauer.....







im Prinzip sind alle Dämpfer so aufgebaut, ob Luft oder Stahlfeder is egal.

Oben sieht du die Kammer wo die Kolbenstange reingeht, da ist das Öl drin das der Dämpfung dient,
unten im Piggy sitz der Trennkolben, im Piggy ist Luft.
Wenn du einfederst schiebt sich die Kolbenstange in die Ölkammer, dadurch nimmt sie Volumen ein,
damit der Dämpfer nicht platzt gibt es den Ausgleichsbehälter, auch bei Dämpfern ohne externen Ausgleichbehälter ist
dieser vorhanden, intern. Das Volumen in der Ölkammer nimmt zu und schiebt den Trennkolben im Ausgleichbälter nach
vorne. Die Luft wird komprimiert. Ohne Luft und dadruch Druck auf dem Trennkolben...bla bla den Rest kennst ja


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

ok, jetzt wirds mir etwas klarer. Obwohl so 100% hab ichs glaub immer noch nicht gerafft. Wieso sollte der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen, wenn im Piggy kein Druck ist? Nach deiner Erklärung sorgt doch der Druck im Piggy nur dafür, das das Öl ausm Piggy wieder in den Dämpfer zurück gedrückt wird? Oder?

Erklärungsversuch: fängt evt. das Öl an "Auszugasen" wenn es nicht mehr unter dem Druck steht? Ähnlich überhitzter Bremsflüssigkeit, nur halt bei Raumtemp? Das würde dann wieder zu dem von mir schon vorhin angeführten Effekt führen, dass die Druckstufe völlig ausfällt und auch keine Dämpfung mehr vorhanden ist. Der Dämpfer "rauscht" also durch. Aber mechanischen Schaden wird er deshalb meiner Einschätzung nach dennoch nicht nehmen. Kurzzeitig zu wenig Druck macht ihm also nix, sonder nur das Fahren "ohne" Piggymindestdruck.


----------



## DaBot (4. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Najaaaa, ich bin auch kein Darren Barrecloth
> Der Verschleiss ist jedoch trotzdem sehr hoch, also an der hinteren Buchse, das liegt aber eher an anderen Faktoren das die schnell hingeht.
> Liegt zum großen Teil auch mit daran das an der Wippe sehr viel Bewegung im Spiel ist. Dann kommt halt nich dazu das da recht viel Öl hinkommt da der Evolver ja schon gut subbt  und dadurch wäscht sich die Buchse schnell aus. Und dann ist halt entscheident wieviel man fährt und wie man fährt man muss aber kein Monsterdropper sein
> 
> ...



Doofe Frage: Bekomm ich die Lager von Canyon?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ok, jetzt wirds mir etwas klarer. Obwohl so 100% hab ichs glaub immer noch nicht gerafft. Wieso sollte der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen, wenn im Piggy kein Druck ist? Nach deiner Erklärung sorgt doch der Druck im Piggy nur dafür, das das Öl ausm Piggy wieder in den Dämpfer zurück gedrückt wird? Oder?
> 
> Erklärungsversuch: fängt evt. das Öl an "Auszugasen" wenn es nicht mehr unter dem Druck steht? Ähnlich überhitzter Bremsflüssigkeit, nur halt bei Raumtemp? Das würde dann wieder zu dem von mir schon vorhin angeführten Effekt führen, dass die Druckstufe völlig ausfällt und auch keine Dämpfung mehr vorhanden ist. Der Dämpfer "rauscht" also durch. Aber mechanischen Schaden wird er deshalb meiner Einschätzung nach dennoch nicht nehmen. Kurzzeitig zu wenig Druck macht ihm also nix, sonder nur das Fahren "ohne" Piggymindestdruck.




nene, du liegst komplett falsch 

Also, der Trennkolben muss unter Druck stehen um eben "dicht" zu sein, das ist das ganze Geheimnis. Wenn einmal Luft im Öl und umgekehrt ist, gibts kein Zurück mehr, dann ist ein Service fällig, also hat nix mit kurz fahren zutun, weil es nichts bringen würde den Dämpfer dann wieder mit Luft zu fahren, da das Kind dann schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Schaden direkt nimmt der Dämpfer imo nicht, die Leistung leidet, da das Öl aufschäumen kann und man ggf. Dämpfungsverlust in Kauf nehmen muss, was eher ein temporäres Problem ist, kaputt geht da eig. eher nichts.

Aber bedeutet nicht das sofort was passiert wenn man keine Luft im Piggy fährt, aber wie gesagt, sollte man nicht machen, und auf keinen Fall länger, aber besten nie nie nie 



zwecks Lager k.a.  eher ma auf die Lagerbezeichnung kucken und dann in Ebay kucken, sollte günstiger sein.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

OK, jetzt noch die letzte Frage: Wieso ist der nur dicht, wenn Druck im Piggy ist? Den Rest hab ich jetzt geschnallt, und ist auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Iceman79 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Gibt´s auch so ein Bild für den Answer Swinger Coil X4 Dämpfer???
Hab mich schon damals versucht zu informieren aber nichts gefunden!
Und gefahren wird das Bike nicht so oft, wird nur beim schönen Wetter rausgehollt  

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Bekomm ich die Lager von Canyon?



Nee die Gibt es nicht bei Canyon sonder hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18048_Fuehrungsbuchsen-fuer-Swinger.html
Passen auch für Evolver.
Wenn du das Bike am Sattel leicht hochhebst und Spiel im Hinterbau feststellst da muss die Buchse gewechselt werden.
Die Buchse muss allerdings ein und ausgepresst werden. Dazu kann man sich für über 30 Euro ein Werkzeug kaufen oder in einen kompetenten Bikeladen gehen, der so ein Werkzeug hat (Achtung nur wenige Bikeläden kennen sich damit aus) da zahle ich 4 Arbeitslohn (bei mitgebrachter Buchse) für den Buchsenwechsel
Wenn du zu lange wartest sind die Teile:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uminium-Einbaubuchse-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html

Auch noch mit verschlissen und müssen mit gewechselt werden.
Also nicht auf die lange Bank schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Nr1 - das Bike hat nich Garantie, mein Fahradhändler vor Ort, hat gesagt, dass er da nich rum fumelt, so lange das Bike noch Garantie hat...
Nr2 - Das Spiel läßt sich nicht ermitteln! Das kann jeder der Buchsen sein...
Nr3 - Damit ist der Fehler aber nicht die Uhrsache behoben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein Bruder, der 4-5 mal in Jahr mit dem Bike fährt den Hinterbau so bearbeitet, dass die Lager speil haben.
Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Canyon und dann wird das Bike eingeschickt.

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2009)

Dein Fahrradhändler vor Ort kann dir aber sicher sagen, wo das Spiel herkommt. Und warum der Dämpfer nicht einfedert. 

Wenn der dir das nicht sagen kann ist er eine Pfeife. 
Wegen einer verschlissenen Buchse oder ner falschen Feder tät ich das Bike nicht einschicken - das hat nämlich nichts mit Garantie zu tun. Es reicht übrigens im Zweifel einmal durch Salzwasser zu fahren um die Lager des Hinterbaus zu beschädigen.

Und rechne mit 1-2 Monaten bis du das Bike wiederhast wenn du es einschickst. Dann kannst du dich freuen, wenn es nach 3 Wochen wieder da ist.


----------



## JaSon78 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Bin gerade verwirrt. . .

Könnte mir bitte einer gerade DEFINITIV bestätigen, dass das Torque FR8.0 (2008) hinten eine 12x135 mm Steckachse hat (bzw. das korrekte Maß mitteilen)?

Danke & Grüße
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2009)

Ja definitiv 12x135 MAXLE .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Mai 2009)

und das fr9.0 hat 12x150 Maxle?!? ich glaub das bei mir iwo gelesen zu haben. kann da wer bestätigen?


----------



## JaSon78 (6. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja definitiv 12x135 MAXLE .



THANKS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-cite (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tork-Freunde 

Würde mir gerne auch eins holen ...... aber :
Besteht denn der "Fehler" mit dem Spiel am Hinterrad bei jedem Tork Modell ??
Oder sind nur vereinzelt Exemplare von dem ganzen betroffen ?

Ein Meister der Feile muss man nicht sein, um das Problem selbst zu beheben ???


----------



## axl65 (6. Mai 2009)

x-cite schrieb:


> Hallo Tork-Freunde
> 
> Würde mir gerne auch eins holen ...... aber :
> Besteht denn der "Fehler" mit dem Spiel am Hinterrad bei jedem Tork Modell ??
> ...




Torque ES Rahmen 2009 mit Hope Pro 2 Nabe und Schnellspanner-keine Probleme bis jetzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Die MAXLE Aufnahme des* FR* hat dieses kleine Problem mit div Naben und man muss kein Meister der Feile sein um das Schaltauge abzufeilen und links die drei Nuppis abzudremeln. 
Mir ist es eine ganze Weile nichtmal aufgefallen, ich hab halt immer die Achse nachgezogen...das tut der Achse aber auf Dauer nicht gut.


----------



## oldie-pilot (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab das FR 8.0 von 2009 und habe auch keine probleme mit dem Maxle system


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Mai 2009)

Moin moin,

tut mir leid das ich eine wahrscheinlich oft gestellte Frage stelle...Aber was ist das für eine Achse am Canyon fr 9.0? Ein Maxle system? Nicht im ernst oder? Und schraubachsen kompatibel is das wahrscheinlich nicht oder? Welche Breite hat der Hinterbau? 12 x 135? Bin ich da richtig informiert?

Bin ratlos.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

12x150 und Maxle. Nix mit Schraubachse.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Mai 2009)

Wo krieg ich so eine Achse her? Ich werd mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen aber von einer Privatperson. Ich hoffe da ist eine Achse dabei. Wäre ja auch doof was will er damit. Aber wo kriege ich zur Not eine her? Bei hibike haben die nur morewood modifikationen...bleibt sich das gleich?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

Maxle is Standard. Sollte es zu kaufen geben. Wie du richtig festgestellt hast: die Achse gehört zum Rahmen und nicht zum Laufrad. Von daher...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Mai 2009)

Ok der Verkäufer sagt das ist ein normaler 135mm Hinterbau. Kann man mit Steckachse (welche denn? Ich kenn nur die Maxle und ne Schraubachse), 10 mm Schnellspanner oder 10mm dt tru-bolt fahren. What ever.

Ich werds ja sehen. Ich hole den Rahmen ja da ab und lass mich überraschen.


----------



## frankZer (7. Mai 2009)

Dann wirds wohl ein 2007er Rahmen sein. Also normaler Schnellspanner, somit sollten die 10mm Versionen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2009)

Hab mal den Dämpfer getauscht, bis jetzt keine schlechte Entscheidung.


----------



## 13bb (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Habe heute den ISX6 von Canyon zurückbekommen, nachdem er beim Neurad (FR8.0) undicht war.
Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment die beiden Dämpferschrauben angezogen werden müssen?

Außerdem hab ich ein Problem mit der Van 36.
Sie kommt mir sehr straff vor und bei offener Druckstufe/NAchgiebigkeit komme ich im Sitzen nur auf einen SAG von 22mm (Standardfeder/ca. 80kg).
Mit 80kg müßte ich ja eigentlich schon an der oberen Grenze der Standard Feder sein?
Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Cholfa (8. Mai 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment die beiden Dämpferschrauben angezogen werden müssen?
> 
> Außerdem hab ich ein Problem mit der Van 36.
> Sie kommt mir sehr straff vor und bei offener Druckstufe/NAchgiebigkeit komme ich im Sitzen nur auf einen SAG von 22mm (Standardfeder/ca. 80kg).
> ...



Hi,

angezogen waren Sie bei mir mit 12N.m. 10 - 12 sollten auch ausreichen.

Welche Feder ist den in der Gabel?
Wie sitzt Du denn drauf? Nur auf dem Sattel oder stützt Du dich auch mit dem gleichen Gewicht auf den Lenker wie beim fahren?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Mai 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe heute den ISX6 von Canyon zurückbekommen, nachdem er beim Neurad (FR8.0) undicht war.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment die beiden Dämpferschrauben angezogen werden müssen?
> 
> ...



Was war undicht dran?


----------



## JaniK (8. Mai 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Ok der Verkäufer sagt das ist ein normaler 135mm Hinterbau. Kann man mit Steckachse (*welche denn*? Ich kenn nur die Maxle und ne Schraubachse), 10 mm Schnellspanner oder 10mm dt tru-bolt fahren. What ever.
> 
> Ich werds ja sehen. Ich hole den Rahmen ja da ab und lass mich überraschen.




On my torque FR 2008 is maxle 150 X 12. It is written (white on black) on the maxle.


----------



## 13bb (8. Mai 2009)

Die Hauptkammer hat ziemlich schnell an Druck verloren.

Ja, ich sitze normal auf dem Rad und verbaut ist die Standardfeder.


----------



## Cholfa (8. Mai 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Die Hauptkammer hat ziemlich schnell an Druck verloren.
> 
> Ja, ich sitze normal auf dem Rad und verbaut ist die Standardfeder.



Das ist vom SAG her bei deinem Gewicht relativ normal. Kannst Du auch in dem Thread nachlesen.
Du solltest die Gabel erstmal 10 - 20 Stunden einfahren und mal ein paar Sprünge machen und schauen wieviel Federweg Du nutzt.


----------



## theworldburns (8. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hab mal den Dämpfer getauscht, bis jetzt keine schlechte Entscheidung.



wie nun, einfach so? kann mir kaum vorstellen dass jemand mit dem isx unzufrieden sein sollte?!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Mai 2009)

stahldämpfer ist nen stahldämpfer. da kann der luftdämpfer noch so gut sein. wills halt partout mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Mai 2009)

und? ich hab gar keine Lust auf schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Manitou...Der Vivid 5.1 kommt morgen ich kaufe mir den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer^^ Weiß nicht ich fühle mich bei Luftdämpfern unwohl. Ist Gefühlssache.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Mai 2009)

ja wie gesagt, bin 2 Jahre Luftfahrwerk gefahren. Jetzt will ich Stahl fahren. Ma gucken wie es sich über die Zeit macht.


----------



## githriz (9. Mai 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Habe heute den ISX6 von Canyon zurückbekommen, nachdem er beim Neurad (FR8.0) undicht war.


 
Meiner dreht auch gerade eine Ehrenrunde.
Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert?


----------



## theworldburns (9. Mai 2009)

@githriz
auf garantie oder im service?


----------



## 13bb (9. Mai 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Meiner dreht auch gerade eine Ehrenrunde.
> Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert?



Insgesamt 4 Wochen. 
Es hat schon über eine Woche gedauert, bis ich den Rückholschein bekommen habe und danach ist halt auch noch Ostern dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## githriz (11. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> @githriz
> auf garantie oder im service?



Auf Garantie. Der Dämpfer war leider ab Werk defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoernche99 (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Freeman, 
wie schwer bist du denn, weil du ne 650er Feder verbaut hast?
Sieht super aus mit dem 5.0.
Hab das auch noch vor.
Weiß jemand den Unterschied vom DHX 5.0 zum 4.0 ?Welche Funktion fehlt?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall ist die 650er für mich zu hart.  hab mir jetzt noch ne 550er bestellt und guck ma wie sich die macht. Die 650er bräucht ich nur bei Drops die ich in meinem Leben wohl nicht mehr fahren werde. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, dürfte aber die 100derter Marke locker sprengen.

DHX 4 hat glaub ich keine Druckstufeneinstellung/Pedalplattform sonst baugleich.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Mai 2009)

beim DHX 4 kann man das Kammervolumen nicht einstellen.
beim DHX 3 ist das Pro Pedal fest eingestellt und nicht verstellbar.


----------



## hoernche99 (11. Mai 2009)

@decolocsta
zum 4.0 
Das Kammervolumen nicht einstellbar? Bezieht sich das dann auf den Durchschlagschutz? Oder was hat das für einen Nachteil?

Gruß


----------



## decolocsta (11. Mai 2009)

Also man hat eig. keinen richtigen "Nachteil"

Wird als Durchschlagsschutz verkauft, ist es aber nur bedingt.
Ist vergleichbar mit der 4 Stufen Volumen verstellung am Evolver.

Also man kann das Volumen im Piggybag damit verkleinern oder vergrößern und so
die Kennlinie etwas anpassen, aber brauchen tut man das nicht wirklich.


----------



## hoernche99 (11. Mai 2009)

Super,
dann würde mir auch bei meinen Fahrkünsten der 4er reichen. Der is nämlich um einiges günstiger. 
Dank dir für die schnelle Antwort.

LG


----------



## theworldburns (11. Mai 2009)

vielleicht liegt es auch an der charakteristik des torque aber: hat jemand überhaupt mal nen harten durchschlag mit seinem erlebt? ich bin mit rucksack und allem drum und dran sicherlich bei bald 100kg aber nen harten durchschlag bei dem es wirklich nen ruck getan hat und der federweg einfach zuende war wie mit den alten stahlfeder dämpfern anno dazumals hatte ich eh nie. ich würde mir n dämpfer wünschen der linearer ist statt kammer kleiner und damit der dämpfer progressiver


----------



## decolocsta (11. Mai 2009)

also hatte auch noch keinen Durchschlag, auch bei richtig harten landungen.....finds aber ok, nutzt trotzdem gut den Federweg, die letzten 2mm Hub sind meine Reserve, falls ich mal vom Mond drop


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Mai 2009)

nen richtigen Durchschlag wos richtig gekracht hat, hatte ich auch noch net. Aber ziemlich an der Grenze. auch nur noch ca. 2mm Reserve.

seit ich das Bottom Out aufgedreht hab, is er spürbar im letzten Federwegsbereich härter geworden.


----------



## salamandrina (12. Mai 2009)

hallo muss leider von den vielgelobten Deemax Laufrädern schlimmes berichten, mein Hinterrad ist nämlich schon im A...... Hab gestern bemerkt dass eine Speiche lose rumbaumelt und als ich genauer hinschaue sehe ich doch glatt dass da ein Stück Aluminum an der Nabe runtergebrochen ist, und zwar genau das Teil an dem die Speiche eingehängt ist, zudem ist die Verankerund der nächsten Speiche auch bereits beschädigt.... und das alles nach noch nicht mal 300 Km und wirklich nur sanften Abfahrten, also keine bösen Sprünge usw... ist das ein Einzelfall oder sind solche Schäden bekannt?
werde mich heute mal an Canyon wenden, mal sehen wie die reagieren - ich hoffe schnell, da ich keine lust hab lange rumzuwarten... mal sehen

Fotos im Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (12. Mai 2009)

@ deco 

wieviel druck fährst im piggy, wieviel in der hauptkammer?
ich meine mich zu erinnern dass du sehr viel leichter bist als ich aber um nen verhältnis herauszufinden. entweder bin ich seit ner weile zu doof das richtig einzustellen oder der dämpfer hat n knacks weg aber ganz glücklich werd ich mit meinen einstellungen nich mehr


----------



## decolocsta (12. Mai 2009)

Piggy 50 PSI
Hauptkammer 10,5 bar

ca. 75 Kilo Fahrfertig


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Mai 2009)

sachma... gibts eingentlich die guten alten gelben Deemax Felgen für nen FR? wären dann hinten 150mm x 10mm Maxle, oder? Ich kann sowas nicht finden. Gab es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> @ deco
> 
> wieviel druck fährst im piggy, wieviel in der hauptkammer?
> ich meine mich zu erinnern dass du sehr viel leichter bist als ich aber um nen verhältnis herauszufinden. entweder bin ich seit ner weile zu doof das richtig einzustellen oder der dämpfer hat n knacks weg aber ganz glücklich werd ich mit meinen einstellungen nich mehr



Hat sich bei mir in Finale bewährt:
175psi Hauptkammer 130psi Piggy Stufe 2-3 bei ca.95kg incl. Rucksack FF etc., durch den höheren Druck im Piggy musste ich aber die Druckstufen entsprechend weiter auf drehen. Immer so bis auf 3mm ausgenutzt (die 2m Drops hab ich nicht gemacht, nur Kicker und Rumpelstrecken). Sahnemäßig!

Die gelben Deemax hab ich erst wo im Angebot gesehen für 135/12 Steckachse.


----------



## theworldburns (12. Mai 2009)

ich wiege fahrfertig noch mehr als du aber wenn ich 175psi in der hauptkammer fahren würde hätte ich höchstens 15% sag - irgendwas stimmt hier net 
ich fuhr jetzt zuletzt am WE 150psi in der hauptkammer und 140 im piggy, ganz ruhig war das fahrwerk damit bergauf noch immer nicht trotz komplett geschlossener lowspeed druckstufe. gleichzeitig konnte ich den gesamten federweg trotzdem nicht nutzen, highspeed druckstufe komplett offen, bottom out auf 1
ich denke über son komisches dämpfertuning nach 

stärkere lowspeed ohne die highspeed dabei zu beeinflussen und weniger progressiv, wenn das ginge


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Mai 2009)

ich wiege 100kg mit allem drum und dran. in der hauptkammer habe ich 150 psi, im piggy 110 und volumen auf 1. druckstufe beide offen. zugtufe auf ganz schnell. in willingen habe ich den federweg bis auf 2mm voll ausgenutzt.(alle sprünge und northshores gefahren) bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Mai 2009)

salamandrina schrieb:


> werde mich heute mal an Canyon wenden, mal sehen wie die reagieren - ich hoffe schnell, da ich keine lust hab lange rumzuwarten... mal sehen



Freu dich, die haben ein "technisches Problem"

Ich brauch selbst Dämpferhülsen für meinen Canyon fr 9.0 2007 + Vivid 5.1 2009.

Hat jemand einen Hersteller parat der identische Hülsen verbaut? Oder weiß jemand wo ich die schnell herbekomme?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Freu dich, die haben ein "technisches Problem"
> 
> Ich brauch selbst Dämpferhülsen für meinen Canyon fr 9.0 2007 + Vivid 5.1 2009.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Hersteller parat der identische Hülsen verbaut? Oder weiß jemand wo ich die schnell herbekomme?



Da sollten auch die von Fox passen. 
Gibt es beides bei Hibike. 
Halbzoll: 12.5X46mm unten und oben 12.5X22mm. Oder?

Was die Dämpferwerte angeht, das Verhältnis passt ja. 
Vielleicht sind die Dämpfer leicht unterschiedlich, vielleicht die Dämpferpumpen nicht genau. 
Ich hab den Sag gemessen (30%), bevor ich den Piggy VOLL aufgepumpt habe, dann den Piggy aufgepumpt, dann das Volumen auf 2, dann die Druckstufen auf ca. Mitte und dann während ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark dranrumgedreht. Die 175psi sind auch mit einer andern Pumpe so.


theworldburns schrieb:


> ... 150psi in der hauptkammer und 140 im piggy, ganz ruhig war das fahrwerk damit bergauf noch immer nicht trotz komplett geschlossener lowspeed druckstufe. gleichzeitig konnte ich den gesamten federweg trotzdem nicht nutzen, highspeed druckstufe komplett offen, ...
> stärkere lowspeed ohne die highspeed dabei zu beeinflussen und weniger progressiv, wenn das ginge


Ich bin ja nicht so der Bescheidwisser, aber mit 140psi im Piggy machst du AFAIK die Highspeed-Druckstufe fast komplett zu, da kannst du die an den Rädchen aufdrehen wie du willst, das bleibt bockhart. 
Nimm mal weniger Druck in den Piggy und stell erst die Highspeed und dann Lowspeed ein. Wiegetritt schaukelt IMMER!


----------



## decolocsta (12. Mai 2009)

ähm, ich hoffe das ich das grad falsch rauslese, dein Piggy war hoffentlich nicht leer?



> Ich hab den Sag gemessen (30%), bevor ich den Piggy aufgepumpt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

deco, ob der leer war weiss ich nicht mehr, aber warum soll das schaden, ist ja kein SPV. Da ist dann halt kein Druck auf der Dämpfung - und gefahren bin ich ja nicht. Jedenfalls ist er zur Zeit nicht kaputt


----------



## decolocsta (12. Mai 2009)

Das hat nix mit SPV zutun....im Prinzip ist die ganze Geschichte nicht anders aufgebaut als die SPV Dämpfer. Hatten das Thema ja schon ausführlich besprochen, hast sicher mitgelesen, dh. muss ich dazu nichts weiter sagen, keine Luft im Piggy und einfedern ist ein absolutes No-Go ab Evolver, DHX usw. ist egal. Es gibt einen Mindestdruck und der darf nicht unterschritten werden, heist ja 50-175PSI nicht 0-175


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

Na im Zweifel geb ich dir mal recht. Ich hatte es nach der Anleitung gemacht, die man ja mitbekommt. 

Ich bin aber echt verblüfft wie unterschiedliche Drücke hier gefahren werden und daß man mit komplett offener Zugstufe unterwegs sein kann ohne ständig auszuhebeln...aber ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Mai 2009)

das mit der offenen Zugstufe versteh ich auch nicht so ganz


----------



## wunny1980 (12. Mai 2009)

ich mag das so mit offener zugstufe. da hebelt es mich nie raus. ist aber echt geschmacksache. bei meinem downhiller mit dhx 5 habe ich die nicht komplett offen(4klicks) und vom ausfedern sind beide gleich schnell. der dämpfer am torq ist mir sonst zu langsam.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

Das zu langsam in Verbindung mit dem im Vergleich zu meinem recht niedrigem Druck kann ich mir nur über anderes Öl oder Fertigungstoleranzen erklären. Bei 150/110 hat er bei mir voll durchgeschlagen schon bei kleinen Kickern und unkontrollierbar geschaukelt bei offener Dämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (12. Mai 2009)

dann muss das irgend einen anderen grund haben. ich habe mit der einstellung 35% sag.
auch bergauf schaukelt es nicht.im wiegetritt minimal.so wenig das es nicht stört.
läuft wunderbar. kann ja auch am baujahr liegen. meiner ist von 08.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. Mai 2009)

mal ne kleine Frage zu Pro Pedal, sollte ich das rausdrehen (also ganz nach - drehen) wenn ich im Gelände fahr ???


----------



## Starkbier (12. Mai 2009)

ist zu empfehlen..wird dadurch schluckfreudiger


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da sollten auch die von Fox passen.
> Gibt es beides bei Hibike.
> Halbzoll: 12.5X46mm unten und oben 12.5X22mm.



Der örtliche Watz up hat mir gesagt die gibt es nur vom Hersteller des Rahmens.


----------



## JaniK (12. Mai 2009)

Hi, the strange guy again!

I had feeling that even after filing frame (Torque FR 2008) that some play can be feeled. I was pretty sure that contact surface between hub and frame is too small.  
I had constant problem with slight rubbing of my rear brake, expecially after hard turns or landings. could not set it right.
So I made this:
[url=http://www.shrani.si/?1I/e8/2wLM6aaf/p1060478.jpg]
	
[/URL]

I filled the holes on the frame with liquid aluminium (2 component glue for aluminium). Now no more problems with brake rubbing. 

Now is same as Torque FRX.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2009)

Ah Knetmetall. 
Looks good!

@phildelonge: wir reden vom selben Teil oder? bzw. Fox


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Mai 2009)

Genau das nicht

Ich meinte die kleinen Spacer...Habe mich da vllt falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2009)

Spacer brauchst du nur wenn du unten eine Buchse hast, die nicht 46mm breit ist. 

Also entweder eine 46mm Buchse kaufen (s.o.) oder dir 2 Spacer á 12mm für 8mm Bolzen für von zB 22mm auf 46mm drehen. Kannst meine haben.


----------



## speedhuem (13. Mai 2009)

@JaniK

Hi. I think this approach is a very nice alternative compared to the filing off of the material. How long does the 2 compound glue take to dry? And now the problem with the brakes is really gone?

Then I think I will solve the damn problem this way 

Greetings
speedhuem


----------



## JaniK (13. Mai 2009)

speedhuem schrieb:


> @JaniK
> 
> Hi. I think this approach is a very nice alternative compared to the filing off of the material. How long does the 2 compound glue take to dry? And now the problem with the brakes is really gone?
> 
> ...



But anyhow you *MUST FIRST FILE* the material on the frame and hanger. I filled these holes, because the contact point between hub and frame is so small (4 x 3 mm2) and it looses all the benefit of the 12 mm axle.

The material takes 2 hours to be completelly hard, but you can work on it at least 10 minutes. more than enough.
I have heard that  loctite 3430 is same thing. but be on the safe side ask someone.


it is funny that word to file (schleifen?) and to fill (fullen?) are so simmilar in english. I guess my texts are kind of unclear.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> ... file (schleifen?) and to fill (fullen?) are so simmilar in english. I guess my texts are kind of unclear.



No way. People just dont read. 

file = feilen 
fill = füllen


----------



## nellsen (14. Mai 2009)

Hi.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Torque2 '06 in L zu verkaufen. Also nur Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel. Leider hab ich keine Vorstellung was ich dafür verlangen könnte. 
Ich bin max. 500km damit gefahren und der Rahmen hat halt die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen oder sonstiges...
Kann jemand realistisch einschätzen was ich noch verlangen könnte?

Danke,
nellsen


----------



## fatjoetheboy (14. Mai 2009)

hi, ich hatte eine nette conversation mit einem freund, der meinte ob man nicht die schwinge von einem frx nicht in einem fr einbauen könnte. Glaubt ihr das ist möglich? Ich mein, wenn ja sollte es ja die gleiche geometrie sein. oder ? Würde nämlich maximalen federweg und weniger gewicht im gegensatz zum frx bedeuten. Mfg fabi


----------



## timothekid (14. Mai 2009)

also ich hab kein plan ob das was damit zu tun hat 
aber beim frx sind doch auch längere kettenstreben
und da is bestimmt noch ein bischen mehr was anners..


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2009)

geht, wurde so auch schon in Ebay verkauft, finds aber iwi Gay...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hab mich schon geärgert als ich gesehen hab dass es fü 250 wegging. 
Denn ein FRX in XL gibts ja nicht und der Radstand wär sicher 2cm länger geworden zum FR, wäre vielleicht ganz interessant gewesen auszuprobieren.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2009)

könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem FRX Hinterbau Probleme mit der Bodenfreiheit geben könnte. Das FRX hat nen anderes Tretlageroffset als das FR. Könnte also sein, dass ein FR Rahmen mit FRX Schwinge zum "Aufsetzen" neigt.


----------



## Paul Bearer (15. Mai 2009)

Moin! Ich habe den Seegerring (Sicherungsring), der die Bremsbelag-Schraube von der Formula Oro sichert, verloren. Weiß jemand, wo man Ersatz bekommt. Dank im voraus.


----------



## hopfer (15. Mai 2009)

Beim Bike laden um die Ecke der Formula führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul Bearer (15. Mai 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Beim Bike laden um die Ecke der Formula führt.


Danke für den Tipp. Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen  
Das ist in München aber offenbar einfacher als hier...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

gibts in jeder Eisenwarenhandlung. Loctite tuts aber auch.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bekomme einen TFR09' rahmen, wollte mal nachfragen welche einbaubreite das teil hinten hat und ob ich einen DEEMAX 09 LRS mit 12mm Schraubachse OHNE Maxle verbauen kann! nochwas, habe gehört dass im rahmenset noch ein zweiter konus dabei sein soll mit dem man ohne probleme eine normale 1 1/8 gabel verbauen kann. Jönnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

vielen dank im voraus!

mfg

ares.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

12er Schraubachse bekommst du rein, wenn du die Gewinde für die Maxle mit einem 12er Bohrer ausbohrst. Zumindest die Schraubachse von meiner VELTEC Hinterradnabe wäre dann lang genug. 
Ich denke die Garantie ist dann aber futsch. 
Warum nimmst du keinen Deemax mit der passenden Maxle???

Hörensagen hilft bei Canyon nicht. Also schriftlich anfragen wg. dem Steuersatzreducer.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

ja das hat mir tibor simai vorhin erzählt, nun ist eben nur die frage ob nur er so einen fsa reducerkonus passend zum eingebauten fsa55 steuersatz bekommen hat oder ob der serienmäßig bei jedem frameset auch für nicht canyon fahrer dabei ist. Hat die maxle wohl 10mm oder wie? Das mit der EInbaubreite wäre auch noch ein wichtiger punkt! Sind schon 135mm oder? Garantie bei canyon? ist eh ne glückssache...

also: 1. hat jemand nen FRAMESET gekauft? war da ein zweiter 1 1/8 Konus für 1.5schale dabei?
2. Ist die hintere achsaufnahme 10mm oder warum müsste ich da aufbohren?

danke im vorraus.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

achso und noch wichtiger: 3. 135mm oder 150mm, bei canyon finde ich keine informationen gehe daher von 135mm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoernche99 (15. Mai 2009)

@Freeman 1982
Ich denk ich probier das auch mal mit dem DHX 5.0. Ich finde, das sieht echt super aus. Mir gefallen Dämpfer mit Feder irgendwie besser. Vielleicht, weil ich sonst auch immer welche mit Feder gefahren bin.

Das Teil hab ich jetzt mal hier im Forum *zum Verkauf* angeboten. Unter der *Rubrik Dämpfer*. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.

Ich denke von Freeman und mir gibts dann nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Gruß


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Habe grade die verbaute 650er Feder gegen eine 550er getauscht. Jetzt passt das Verhältnis Vorn-Hinten etwas besser. Im Gelände läuft der DHX spitze.

Mein Plan bzlg. Federung sieht so aus:

supersoft: Fox 36 (blau) und DHX 5.0 mit 450er
Hometrails : Fox 36 (grün) und DHX 5.0 mit 550er  --> wird mein Dauersetup
Bikepark: Fox 36 (gelb) und DHX 5.0 mit 650er

Die blaue Feder war in der 36er verbaut, leider kommt man zur Zeit einfach nicht an die anderen ran. Habe mir jetzt in Amiland die grüne und gelbe geordert. 25$ das Stück. Bin mal gespannt.

650er Feder am DHX war verbaut, 550er hab ich jetzt eingebaut. 450er muss ich noch auftreiben. Sieht aber auch schlecht aus. Evt. passt ne Manitou 450er mit 2.75 (sollte baugleich zur fox 450er mit 2.8 sein.)

Bis jetzt schlägt sich das Fahrwerk gut, mitm einstellen des Dämpfers hab ich noch so meine Probleme. Das Bottom Out muss ich mir noch ansehen.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

Kann mir nur jemand bitte bitte ganz kurz sagen ob das Torque FR hinten 135 oder 150 hat?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

müsste runter gehen und messen. Bin mir "nur" zu 95% sicher das es 150mm ist. Hier schifft es grad. Wenn du ein bissl Zeit hast mess ich gleich mal.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

Ja hey, freeman, du bist ja auch am gehrenberg unterwegs, ich geb dir n bierchen aus wenn dus mi sagen könntest!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

so hat grad aufgehört... geh mal messen was die Einbaubreite des Deemax Hinterrades ist.


*EDIT*
tadaaaa... es ist bei meinem FR9.0 in Größe L 135mm.

beim FRX kann ich nicht messen, habs heute morgen wieder in den Versandkarton verpackt und es geht morgen auf die Rückreise.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

boa danke, das mit dem bierchen steht! 135mm büüüüüüüüüddeeeee!!!!


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

uuund???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

was fehlt dir noch?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Mai 2009)

Muss ich das Hinterrad für das Fr 9.0 2007 asymetrisch zentrieren? Bzw. bringt das bei dem Rahmen irgendeinen unterschied? Hab davon echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

So, nochmal schönere Bilder (zum ersten mal das Bike geputzt ) und jetzt nochmal 220g. leichter dank NC17 MG1 Pedalen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

geiler Wald, wo ist das? Wie macht sich die KS - Stütze?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Ist in Bayreuth 


Die Stütze ist der Hammer, kostet ja nix, besser kann man 115 Eu net investieren....  ist halt leider nicht ganz leicht....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Der Wald sieht echt übelst geil aus. Bike natürlich auch... 

kUhl, dass deine KS hält. Wenn man den Fred dazu hier bei IBC verfolgt könnt man leich zweifeln.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Klar muss man hier und da vllt. Abstriche machen, z.b. das der Sattel nur mit einer Schraube geklemmt wird, meine Stütze hat ziemlich geknackt an der Sattelklemmung, hab da nen Gummi rein und seitdem ist Ruhe, dafür kostet die Stütze fast nix, wenn man bei der Konkurenz kuckt, zahlt man sich schon nen Wolf, hier 115 Eu, 2 Jahre fahren, dann auf den Müll und ne neue....

...

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## frankZer (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes und funktionelles Torque mit einem respektablen gewicht, da doch einige schwere parts dran sind. verdammt, ich will mein Torque wieder aufbauen (noch zwei wochen warten).
Welche pedale hattest du, dass du mit der MG version 220g sparen kannst?


----------



## frankZer (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes und funktionelles Torque mit einem respektablen gewicht, da doch einige schwere parts dran sind. verdammt, ich will mein Torque wieder aufbauen (noch zwei wochen warten).
Welche pedale hattest du, dass du mit der MG version 220g sparen kannst?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Truvativ Holzfeller 580g.
NC17 MG1 360g. 



Ja, wenn man kuckt das ich ne 3 Kilo Totem Coil! am Start hab, dazu die Kindschock Stütze um die 600g. und mein Bike null Kompromisse was Stabilität angeht eingeht finde ich das Gewicht auch sehr sehr nett, vor allem ist das ja noch der ältere 07er Rahmen der auch etwas schwerer ist als die aktuellen.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

hey, kann mir jemand die einbaubreite hinten des Torque fr 2009 nennen? 135mm oder 150mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

steht doch schon mehrfach geschrieben, 12/135mm ! Du hast dich sogar schon bedankt dafür - was ist los, zuviel getrunken?
Aufbohren musst du weil 12mm Gewinde Schraubachse nicht dieselbe Steigung wie 12mm Gewinde der Maxle hat. Damit man die dann da durch stecken kann.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. Mai 2009)

das danke bezog sich auf die aussage dass freeman in keller geht, den edit hatte ich danach nicht mehr gelesen! jetzt hab ichs geblickt, danke nochmal!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

keine ding...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Mai 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Muss ich das Hinterrad für das Fr 9.0 2007 asymetrisch zentrieren? Bzw. bringt das bei dem Rahmen irgendeinen unterschied? Hab davon echt keine Ahnung.


blaa


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

nein, da is nix asymetrisch.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

hab grad was entdeckt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186526/cat/42/date/1228674562

der hat den DHX 5.0 AIR genau entgegen gesetzt eingebaut wie ich meinen DHX 5.0.
Macht es einen großen Unterschied, wierum der Dämpfer sitzt? Ich bin da rein nach
dem Kriterium "Platz" vorgegangen.

Merkt man den Unterschied durch die höheren ungefederten Massen? Mhhh... muss auch
mal gucken ob der sorum überhaupt (gut) reinpasst.

könnt mitm Piggy ziemlich eng werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (16. Mai 2009)

wie herum der dämpfer sitzt ist ziemlich egal. wenn er reinpasst ohne anzustoßen ist alles wunderbar. dieses gerede mit ungefederten massen ist ziemlich dämlich, wenn man bedenkt dass der reifen ebenfalls einige cm federweg hat und auch leicht dämpft - du wirst es nicht merken wie herum der dämpfer sitzt. ich hatte ne yeti mit ner rohloff, die ist ja nun bekanntermaßen nicht gerade leicht, trotzdem hab ich nicht die bohne davon gemerkt dass die ungefederte masse am hinterbau groß sein könnte oder dergleichen, alles humbug.

@ deco
cooles mopped, du willst die totem aber nich wieder rauswerfen oder? und brauchst du denn keine kettenführung? ich bin ja nicht lange ohne gefahren aber die wenigen wochen haben mir gereicht...
übrigens wiegt meins ziemlich genau 15,05 kilo grad, samt totem und männerreifen. in etwa 2 wochen sinds dann 14,85


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

joa zu dem schluss bin ich jetzt auch gekommen. Schwinge, Reifen, Felge, Kassette wiegen sooo viel, dass die 20g Unterschied für die ungefederten Massen völlig egal sein sollten. Ausserdem kommt man besser an die Einstellknöpfe, wenn der Dämpfer so eingebaut ist wie bei mir.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

@TWB

? Wie kann deins auf einmal 15,05Kilo wiegen wenn dein letzter Stand irgendwo bei 15,5 war, wo hast du auf einmal fast ein halbes Kilo gedrückt? Würde mich jetzt schon stark interessieren.

Totem bleibt warsch. mal kucken, aber eig. ist die Gabel schon der absolute Traum  Kefü überlege ich schon lange, vllt. kommt auch mal eine, dann musst du mich auf jedenfall beraten  Aber eig. passt es so, trotz ruppigster Trails verlier ich selten die Kette, man muss seinen Fahrstil etwas anpassen dann gibt es eig. keinen Kettenverlust, auch sollte der Umwerfer dementsprechen eingestellt sein. Was mich von der Kefü bisher abgehalten hat ist das Gewicht


----------



## VoikaZ (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

@ Deco: Einfach nur geil Dein Torque und das Gewicht ist natürlich 
Ich hab es leider noch immer nicht geschafft Bilder vom sauberen Torque zu machen (kaum ist es sauber, ist es auch schin wieder dreckig  ), kommen aber in nächster Zeit, versprochen.
Warte noch auf ne neue Maxle (das Bike ist letzte Woche genau damit auf nem großen Stein gelandet , ich konnte sie zwar so hinbiegen, das ich noch fahren kann, die neue sollte aber die nächsten Tage kommen )

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, war das erste mal das die Kiste geputzt wurde, hab sowas von aufgepasst bis das Foto im Kasten war das kein Dreck drauf kommt


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo nochmal, da ich den tfr09 rahmen ohne dämpfer bekomme wollte ich mal fragen was ihr denn so empfehl? grundsätzlich würden michdie unterschiede zwischen luft und feder interessieren, gewicht ist nicht gaaanz so wichtig! danke, ares.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Hol dir nen Evolver, gibts zz. passend im Bikemarkt fürs Tork.
Spricht nicht groß schlechter an als Stahl, ist leichter auch wenns dir nicht so wichtig ist, lässt sich dank Luft genauestens abstimmen auf dein Gewicht und harmoniert bestens mit dem Hinterbau. Der Evolver kann eig. alles was ein vergleichbarer Stahlfederdämpfer auch kann.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Mai 2009)

also hat ein Stahlfederdämpfer keinerlei vorteile gegenüber dem Luftdämpfer? Der Evolver hat keine Plattform fürs Uphillen oder? Was ist mit dem DHX5 Air? Der hat mir am Nerve sehr gute Dienste gleistet und geht auch wesentlich billiger weg als der Evolver!


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Der DHX Air hat keinen mittleren Federwegsbereich, harmoniert schlechter mit dem Torque als der Evolver, kann man zwar mit der kleinen Luftkammer und evtl. Luftkammer auslegen etwas kompensieren, aber ich würde da klar zum Evolver tendieren, im Bikemarkt sollte der Preis denk ich auch ok sein.

Naja, Stahlfederdämpfer sind etwas schluckfreudiger und man sagt ihnen nach sensibler zu sein, wobei diese Ansicht nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, da moderne Luftdämpfer schon sehr sehr gut ansprechen, der Evolver oder auch DHX arbeiten beide schon auf kleinste Bodenunebenheiten, kommt aber auch immer auf den Rahmen und die Kinematik an.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Mai 2009)

Also das mit der sensibilitÃ¤t muss ich dem DHX auch lassen, der hat super gearbeitet! Im Bikemarkt bekommt man einen isx6 fÃ¼r 330â¬, aber neu auch schon fÃ¼r 450â¬ meinst du auch dass 330â¬ ein wenig too much sind?

danke schonma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, würde eher sagen 250 sind ein angemessener Preis, wobei der den du meinst glaub ich direkt aus einem Neurad rausgebaut wurde, falls ich mich nicht irre....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

hey leute... der dämpfer den er verkauft ist nagelneu... ich finde das 350 ein fairer preis ist. Man zahlt neu immerhin 450!!! Werde meinen wohl auch bald verticken. Wenn ich aber keine 300 bekomm dann bleibt der halt als Ersatz. Verschenken muss man ja nix. Und die sind halt nagenneu.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Mai 2009)

naja von verschenken spricht ja keiner, habe 280â¬ geboten, der dÃ¤mpfer war 2 monate im einsatz und ist definitiv nicht neu und hat vor allem keine Garantie wenn ich ihn kaufe. Ich denke der Preis ist schon fair oder?


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2009)

sehe ich das richtig dass man für ein 2007er torque fr eine dämpferlänge von 222mm benötigt ?

danke für eine antwort 

TT


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Ja


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ja



dein torque ist absolut deluxe


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

danke


----------



## bliz2z (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab zwar schon die Suche benutzt aber nicht 100% das gefunden was ich brauche. 

Für ein 2007er Canyon Torque mit dem Evolver Dämpfer. Welche *Dämpferbuchsen* muss ich bestellen?

Bei Hibike hat es ja eine grössere Auswahl aber welche ist die richtige Grösse für mich?
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/9759a57c99ce95a0f416ee6e4d40fbcb/Answer Dämpferbuchsen x .html


----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ? Wie kann deins auf einmal 15,05Kilo wiegen wenn dein letzter Stand irgendwo bei 15,5 war, wo hast du auf einmal fast ein halbes Kilo gedrückt? Würde mich jetzt schon stark interessieren.



es war bei 15,3 oder so 
geändert hab ich: p6 -> thomson masterpiece, xt umwerfer -> xtr, shamanracing carbon bash 38t -> lite god 36t, ti fly -> slr tt

dann liegt hier noch ne pro II nabe herum und ich warte auf meine bestellten revolution speichen, damit bin ich dann bei unter 14,9 

übrigens hab ich den dämpfer gestern zu pepe tuning geschickt, bin gespannt was der draus macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2009)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar schon die Suche benutzt aber nicht 100% das gefunden was ich brauche.
> 
> Für ein 2007er Canyon Torque mit dem Evolver Dämpfer. Welche *Dämpferbuchsen* muss ich bestellen?
> 
> ...



für vorn sinds auf jeden fall die 22,2mm x 8mm
hinten solltest  du 2 schwarze spacer mit dabei haben. falls du die auch hast, dann sinds ebenfalls 22,2mm x 8mm hinten. wenn du keine spacer dabei hast kann ich es dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2009)

Gleitlager fÃ¼r Answer am besten die bei Hibike 2.90â¬/2stk 12x12mm vom RS Pearl (oder im gut sortierten Eisenwarenhandel gleich einen Sack voll kaufen), DÃ¤mpferbuchsen ebenso die vom Pearl oben 22x8mm unten besser 46x8mm, auch bei Hibike am billigsten (gilt NUR fÃ¼r 2007 und 2008- 2009 ist anders!!!). 
Bis RS Pearl hat Rockshox das gleiche 12mm-MaÃ wie Answer, die spÃ¤teren RS haben wie FOX dann Halbzoll. 
Warum kommen diese Fragen alle drei Tage und keiner guckt mal nach?


----------



## bliz2z (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das die Info schon öfters gepostet wurde.. Habs leider nicht gefunden und den ganzen Thread wollte ich nicht durchlesen. 

Vielen Dank euch und schönen Sonntag noch .


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Mai 2009)

Scheiß Sonntag

Mein Torque steht seit gestern abend und heute Prasselts aus Eimern


----------



## decolocsta (17. Mai 2009)

@twb

zusammengerechnete Gewichte zählen nicht  die Waage muss sprechen
deine schätzung kommt mir etwas optimistisch vor.....


----------



## fynx (17. Mai 2009)

hey, ich hab mal eine frage:

ich fahre ein canyon torque fr 7.0

In meinem Dämpfer ist eine 350x2,8 Feder verbaut. Laut dieser Seite. http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f müsste ich eine 277,5er feder verbauen wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe. 

nur zur sicherheit (habe noch nicht so viel ahnung), gewicht ist fahrfertig etwa 68kg, hub des dämpfers müsste 69mm sein und der Federweg ist 170mm. 

sollte ich jetzt eine 250er oder eine 300er feder nehmen?

danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Mai 2009)

hab noch ne Rechner zu bieten: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

bei 30% Sag, dann wäre 300er genau richtig. Was willste den damit fahren... viel Droppen, dann lieber die 300er bei ruppigen Trails lieber 250er mit Vorspannung.


----------



## fynx (17. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hab noch ne Rechner zu bieten: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
> 
> bei 30% Sag, dann wäre 300er genau richtig. Was willste den damit fahren... viel Droppen, dann lieber die 300er bei ruppigen Trails lieber 250er mit Vorspannung.



danke wie ist es denn mit dem hub? kann ich auch eine feder mit anderem hub fahren oder sollte der genau so sein wie der jetzige? 
vielleicht ne blöde frage, aber davon habe ich noch garkeinen plan


----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @twb
> 
> zusammengerechnete Gewichte zählen nicht  die Waage muss sprechen
> deine schätzung kommt mir etwas optimistisch vor.....



das kommt schon hin, wenn der dämpfer wieder da is mache ich es sauber und hängs für dich an die waage


----------



## frankZer (17. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ...
> übrigens hab ich den dämpfer gestern zu pepe tuning geschickt, bin gespannt was der draus macht


kannst du dann mal was dazu schreiben, wenn du den Dämpfer wieder hast? 
Würde micht interessieren, ob man noch viel verbessern kann. Auch wenn ich eigentlich mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden bin und die Gabel weilt in Österreich, damit die auch mal gut funktioniert.


----------



## fynx (17. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hab noch ne Rechner zu bieten: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
> 
> bei 30% Sag, dann wäre 300er genau richtig. Was willste den damit fahren... viel Droppen, dann lieber die 300er bei ruppigen Trails lieber 250er mit Vorspannung.



hauptsächlich singletrails und auch mal etwas größere sprünge. drops auch ab und an aber eher selten. klingt so als ob ich mit der 300er besser bedient wäre.


----------



## theworldburns (17. Mai 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> kannst du dann mal was dazu schreiben, wenn du den Dämpfer wieder hast?
> Würde micht interessieren, ob man noch viel verbessern kann. Auch wenn ich eigentlich mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden bin und die Gabel weilt in Österreich, damit die auch mal gut funktioniert.



ich bin prinzipiell zufrieden mit dem dämpfer. mir scheint nur irgendwann die lowspeed n bisschen abhanden gekommen zu sein, daraufhin hab ich den druck im piggy erhöht was wiederrum zur folge hatte dass ich druckstufe und durchschlagschutz ganz raus gemacht hab und immernoch 3-5mm hub am ende übrig sind, ich will aber auch mal durchschlagen 

ich hoffe der pepe macht das wieder heil


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Mai 2009)

@fynx: ich würde ne 300er nehmen und diese bei dicken Dropps durch Buttom-Out und Propedal unterstützen. Für Trails (fast) ohne Vorspannung und offenem Propedal.


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich bin prinzipiell zufrieden mit dem dämpfer.



War ich eigentlich auch... Bis ich nen Stahlfederdämpfer probiert hab


----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> War ich eigentlich auch... Bis ich nen Stahlfederdämpfer probiert hab



erzähl, wo liegt der unterschied pro's und con's! bin saugespannt!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2009)

Ich auch. Fahr nen Vivid will mal wissen warum ich den fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

erzählt doch mal!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2009)

Ich persänlich finde die Federung der Stahldämpfer angenehmer.

a) fühle ich mich selbst sicherer als wenn ich nur mit nem Luftkolben fahren würde

und

b) denke ich nicht nur das die Einstellmöglichkeiten überwiegen sondern man auch schnell mit nem Luftdämpfer in die Kacke greifen kann. Auch wenn der Evolver wohl als ein Wunder von Manitou gilt sind DHX und Vivid doch im allgemeinen die Dämpfer über die man nie was schlechtes hört. Ausserdem vertraue ich nicht auf Manitou die haben nie gute Dämpfer gemacht auch wenn viele sagen das der Evolver so toll sein soll glauben mag ich es nicht. Hab aber auch noch nie einen gefahren.

(das ist meine Meinung wenn ich falsch liege dann sry)


----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

ja, also eigentlich bin ich auch kein fan von manitou! habe bisher nur schlechtes von denen gesehen, hatte mal nen swinger 3-Way, der war sowas von Schrott!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

Also, ich glaube nicht das es für einen Leihen möglich ist beim Fahren
den Unterschied zw. nem Evolver und nem DHX zu "erspüren". Bin ja
beide mal gefahren.
Es gibt aber eine Schwäche die Luftfahrwerke prinzipbedingt mit sich
bringen: Das Ansprechverhalten. Stellt sich die Frage, wie man das an
einem Bike vergleichen kann.

Ein einfacher Test legt die Fakten offen:
Hebt das Fahrrad am Vorderrad oder Hinterrad oder gleich komplett an,
und lasst es aus etwa 20-30cm zu Boden fallen. Auf die Räder, versteht
sich. 

Selbst wenn ihr ein Luftfahrwerk mit sehr geringem Druck fahrt, die
Zugstufe voll zudreht (max. Dämpfung) und die Druckstufe ganz offen
ist... Das Fahrrad wird "Hüpfen".

Jetzt nehmt ihr ein (halbwegs gescheit eingestelltes) Fahrrad mit
Stahlfahrwerk und macht den gleichen Test...

DAS ist der Unterschied zw. Stahl und Luftfahrwerk!


----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

omg, die aussagen hier sind so spastenhaft das ich drauf nicht eingehen werde....

jaja, über vivid und co hat man nie schlechtes gehört


oh, ja, der fahrrad am sattel anheb test....oh gott....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

hab drauf gewartet: peace!!!

Mir ist klar das der Test nicht taugt, aber probiers halt aus. Es IST so.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

oh gott, ja es ist so, na und? gibt das irgend einen aufschluss über das Fahrverhalten?

Das ist Systembedingt und hat null mit der Performance zutun...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

...meine worte, wie du sicher gelesen hast.

Und nein, wie ich auch schrieb kann wohl höchstens ein Profi den Unterschied bei Fahren erspüren.


----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> oh gott, ja es ist so, na und? gibt das irgend einen aufschluss über das Fahrverhalten?
> 
> Das ist Systembedingt und hat null mit der Performance zutun...



wird im DH-Wettkampf eigentlich auch mit Luftdämpfern gefahren? würde doch eigentlich sinn machen da Sie ja teilweise in der Performance identisch sind aber wesentlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

klar...


zum Vivid:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350275

will den Dämpfer nicht schlechtreden, nur die Fakten aufzeigen, Rock Shox haben in den letzten Jahren leider deutliche Qualitätsprobleme.
Hab aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir den Vivid anzukucken.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2009)

Durch die starke Umlenkung am Hinterbau ist das Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers eigentlich kein Thema. Ein Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich spüre ich beim Evolver im Torque auch nicht. 
Es ist halt nervig, die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden - aber Federn dingeln auch. Und den Manitou gibts ja auch mit Stahlfeder mit der gleichen Dämpfung.
Ich würde das eher an der Dämpfung festmachen als an Luft oder Stahl (der Swinger ist ja normal mit SPV, das ist wahrhaft schlimm).


----------



## theworldburns (18. Mai 2009)

was hab ich da nur losgetreten... 
das is ein rad mit dem ich sicher 5 mal mehr bergauf als bergab fahre, wenn das fahrwerk bergab klaglos arbeitet bin ich damit zufrieden, und das tut es. 
ich bin sicherlich keinen deut schneller wenn ich die rocket-science-high-performance einer stahlfeder statt einer luftfeder habe, die dämpfung auf die es wirklich ankommt is ja doch die gleiche. definitiv spürbar unterschiedlich wird das ganze wenn der luftdämpfer warm wird, beim evolver hält es sich noch in grenzen, ein groß übersetzter dhx war aber zumindest in der anfangszeit zum reinen DH fahren eher ungeeignet (wurde da was geändert?).
zudem hat der evolver eine sehr effiziente lowspeed druckstufe. über das nette kleine drehrädchen in kombination mit dem luftdruck im piggy lässt sich der dämpfer recht fein so einstellen, dass er beim normalen geradeaus und bergauffahren möglichst wenig wippt aber auch bei unebenheiten dann doch noch anspricht. 
wer nun das letzte bisschen an performance herauskitzeln mag, dem sei es nicht  vergönnt sich ein stahlfedermodell zuzulegen, ich brauche es nicht, probieren würde ich es aber auch mal - wenn auch garantiert nur mit wenig bis keinem "aha" erlebnis, ich fahr ja nich zum ersten mal fully


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> klar...
> 
> 
> zum Vivid:
> ...




Sicher ist der Vivid nicht das non-plus-ultra aber ich komme mit dem Dämpfer sehr gut zu recht und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme. Wer mir zwar noch eine andere Federhärte besorgen aber dann hat sichs. Ist halt geschmackssache, wie so vieles. Und kommt natürlich auch aufs Setup an. Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

doch, er ist (technisch) das non plus ultra, leider hat RS wie gesagt ziemliche Qualitätsprobleme, egal ob Dämpfer oder Gabeln...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2009)

Ich denke technisch ist der Stoy von Bos mindestens gleichwertig und vorallem qualitätiv sehr viel besser...aber hab mich nie wirklich mit BOS beschäftigt

Man soll die Finger davon lassen wofür man kein Geld hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

da zahlst aber auch gleich das doppelte


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2009)

Joa ich glaub 700 kostet der +/-

Aber toll isser trotzdem

und die Idylle pro erst


Gut genug davon


----------



## fitze (19. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> was hab ich da nur losgetreten...



Ich übernehme ne Teilschuld 

Also sagen wir mal so: Es liegen keine Welten zwischen Stahl und Evolver, aber es gibt schon einige Unterschiede in der Charakteristik. In meinem Haupteinsatzgebiet, dem Pfälzer Wald macht das in der Tat weniger Unterschied als z.B. in Portes du Soleil wo sich die Höhenmeter sehr schnell summieren und der Evolver warm wird. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Ansprechverhalten vom Stahlfederdämpfer deutlich besser. Losbrechmoment ist beim Luftdämpfer immer spürbar. Beim Fahren macht das zwar keinen Unterschied, weil wenn er mal arbeitet dann isses ok, aber irgendwie störts doch. Außerdem war mir der Evolver im mittleren Federwegsbereich irgendwie zu schnell am Durchsacken um dann gegen Ende rercht hart zu werden. Mein jetziger Roco ist da schön linear und gibt den Federweg gleichmäßig frei. Das Hinterrad saugt sich fast am Boden fest. Beim Evolver war das nie so (wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, das an einem nicht perfekten Setup lag, aber da hab ich viel probiert und bin nie glücklich geworden). Für mich ist der wirklich einzige Nachteil der Stahlfeder gegenüber Luft natürlich das Gewicht. Ansonsten nur Vorteile. Aber das Mehrgewicht von 362g  ist es mir definitiv wert. Solange noch ne 15 vorm Komma auf der Waage steht ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## theworldburns (19. Mai 2009)

ne 15 vorm komma  viel zu viel ;D

feinfühligkeit geht immer n bischen auf kosten der platformdämpfung, hast du keine probleme mit nem schaukelnden fahrwerk, bzw stört es dich nicht? ich mag es garnicht.


----------



## fitze (19. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ne 15 vorm komma  viel zu viel ;D
> 
> feinfühligkeit geht immer n bischen auf kosten der platformdämpfung, hast du keine probleme mit nem schaukelnden fahrwerk, bzw stört es dich nicht? ich mag es garnicht.



Ne, TST-Hebel ganz umgelegt und ich hab zur Note ein Hardtail


----------



## MT3ike (19. Mai 2009)

Erstmal hallo,

Ich verfoge diesen Thred jetzt schon doch etwas länger da ich mir ein Enduro zulegen möchte und am Torque ES hängengeblieben bin....welches am Sonntag geordert wurde   

Jetzt benötige ich aber etwas hilfe: Ich möchte nähmlich den vorbau des torque auf holzfeller (weiß) wechseln, nur weiß ich nicht welches Maß die Steckachse der Fox hat. 1 1/5" .... bin da als nowbie etwas überfordert. 

Zwar könnte ich nachmessen, aber da muss ich warten bis mein Bike erst mal zu mir kommet 

Danke für Antworten im vorraus


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

1 1/8

Steuerrohr....  Die Steckachse ist was anderes.....die hält dein Vorderrad


----------



## MT3ike (19. Mai 2009)

ähhhh.... genau Steuerrohr (*schäm*) solche ausrutscher sollten nicht sein ;-)

Danke decolocsta

Du weißt nicht noch zufällig wie lang der verbaute Easton EA 70 vorbau des ES 8.0 ist?
Es sollte aber kein Problem sein den holzfeller vorbau zu montieren, oder ? (wegen der länge des Steuerrohres)


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2009)

k.a. wie lang der ist, vllt 90mm 

der Holzfeller sollte problemlos passen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub er meint "hoch", oder? 
Das kann man ja erstmal mit Spacern ausgleichen.
90mm Vorbaulänge wär doch auch sinnlos lang am Torque, ich denke 65mm reichen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. Mai 2009)

quatsch 20 sind perfekt


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Na ich wollte gemässigt sein ist ja ein ES


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. Mai 2009)

Ach quatsch...

und überhaupt Vorbauten sind total überbewertet...Lenker sowiso...ich war schon immer n' Joystickfan


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2009)

zur Vorbaulänge am TES 8:


			
				CANYON schrieb:
			
		

> Gr. S + M: 75 mm
> Gr. L: 90 mm
> Gr. XL: 100 mm
> siehe auch TES 8 Specs


----------



## GerhardO (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hätt noch nen Thomson Elite mit 70 mm rumliegen.

Habs mal ausprobiert, um das Tork mal auch für "normale" Touren zu benutzen. Hat sich durch ein Zweitrad erledigt... 

G.


----------



## 9mmBong (20. Mai 2009)

MT3ike ich wünsch dir schon ma viel spass beim warten, ich habs mir in grösse M vor 2 monaten als expressbike bestellt, hab mitlerweile den 4ten liefertermin aber angeblich solls gerade im aufbau sein....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

So es gibt news... Das "Knacken" meines Antriebsstrangs kam nicht von der
HS Kurbel, sonder von dem (wie bei Canyon üblich) nicht angezogenen 
Ritzelpaket. Jetzt hab ich ne verhunzte Nabe. MIST. Die HS hatte also definitiv
nix mit dem Knacken zu tun. Das extreme Overdrive Geräusch ist natürlich 
immer noch. Werde Canyon mal ne Mail schreiben, ob das nen Garantiefall ist.
Immerhin hatte ich genau den gleichen Mist auch bei meinem letzten Canyon Bike.
Nabe war dort auch nach wenigen 100km total hin weil nur handfest angezogen.
Bild hab ich leider nicht gemacht. Auf jedenfall arbeiten sich die beiden "seperaten"
kleinsten Ritzel in die Nabe rein. Das hat zu Folge, dass sich dort Material
aufschiebt und man den ganzen Mist nur mit erheblicher Gewalt abgezogen
bekommt. Man bin ich sauer. Nicht nur auf Canyon, denn von denen kann man
nicht erwarten alle Schrauben korrekt anzuziehen. Viel schlimmer ist für mich,
dass ICH es gewusst habe und nur zu faul war es nach dem Auspacken zu
kontrollieren. Jetzt bin ich schon etwa 200km damit gefahren und hatte dieses
seltsame Knackgeräusch bei hohen Pedalkräften. Habe dann heute alles zerlegt
und tada... entdecke das Dilemma.

@Canyon: Wenn ihr zu blöd seid nen Ritzelpaket anzuziehen, dann solltet IHR vielleicht
nen Bausatz verkaufen. Dann gehts schneller und IHR macht keine Fehler.
Man man man was für Pfeifen.


----------



## theworldburns (20. Mai 2009)

dass sich die ritzel in den freilauf arbeiten ist ganz normal, solang du sie noch irgendwie ab und wieder draufbekommst ist es nicht kaputt sondern nur gebrauchsspur.


----------



## ARES3001 (20. Mai 2009)

ist das echt so, ich hatte das bei meiner hope nabe nämlich auch, und ich wusste nicht warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (20. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4293513&postcount=3

bild 3 sieht zwar nicht schön aus, das ist aber unvermeidlich wenn der freilaufkörper aus alu ist, und die ritzel lose zusammengeschraubt sind, wie eben die äußeren bei shimano. der funktion tut es trotzdem keinen abbruch. ich denke wenn die kassette lose war, begünstigt das noch, dass sich die ritzel weiter auf den freilaufkörper fressen, aber nach 200km sollte das trotzdem noch kein totalausfall sein. 
der radhändler um die ecke freut sich übrigens über jeden kunde der möglichst lange mit nem möglischt komisch und laut knackenden fahrrad einfach weiterfährt, bis wirklich was kaputt geht! weiter so!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

das ist nicht normal. Hatte das beim Nerve auch schon.
Habs abgefeilt, und die Kassette richtig angezogen. Danach
bin ich 1,5 Jahre ohne diese Macken in der Nabe gefahren.
Die Kassette muss halt angezogen sein, dann passierts nicht.

edit:
hab mir grad mal den Link angesehen... die heutigen Kassetten
haben ja dieses vernietete Paket. Wenn die kleinen Ritzel mit
diesem gut fest verspannt sind, sieht man keine Spuren durch
Einarbeiten.


----------



## theworldburns (20. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> die heutigen Kassetten
> haben ja dieses vernietete Paket. Wenn die kleinen Ritzel mit
> diesem gut fest verspannt sind, sieht man keine Spuren durch
> Einarbeiten.



doch, sieht man. bin auch immer am kämpfen die kassette vom freilauf zu schlagen, hab mich aber damit abgefunden dass die ersten paar ritzelchen immer festgefressen sind. ja ich ziehe die kassette fest genug an, eher zu fest.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

naja... werds ja nach ner weile beim FR auch überprüfen können.
Beim Nerve war nach dem korrekten Anziehen jedenfalls Ruhe.
40Nm sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen. Das bringt man nicht
mal eben mitm kleinen Schlüssel zusammen.


----------



## theworldburns (21. Mai 2009)

ich bekomm sie wunderbar fest mit meinem doch recht großen rollgabelschlüssel und ner nuss, trotzdem fressen sie, da kannst du nichts gegen tun, ausser rad angucken statt fahren.


----------



## axxis (21. Mai 2009)

Der DHX 4.0 an meinem 7er Torque quietscht beim Ausfedern. Also nur beim Ausfedern, nicht aber beim Einfedern. Das Phänomen tritt erst seit kurzem auf. An der Kolbenstange war bis jetzt 1x Brunox Deo und 1x 2,5 W Gabelöl - mein einziger Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (21. Mai 2009)

wegen dem ritzelpaket nachziehen.
da brauch ich doch son kasettenabzieher den ich auf den drehm.schl.
stecke und ein kettengegenhalter oder?


----------



## ARES3001 (21. Mai 2009)

jop


----------



## timothekid (21. Mai 2009)

cool^^


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Was haben die 2009er Torques für einen Steuersatz bzw. was für Gabeln? Kann ich in einem 2009er Torque noch eine normale gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft verwenden? Mit welchen Steuersatz? Ist der beim Rahmen dabei?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

hängt davon ab, was für ein Torque... FRX FR oder ES.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Fr


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

tapered steer. Mein oben 1 1/8 unten 1.5

möglicherweise kann man für unten einen Reduziersteuerstatz bekommen. Hab da aber keine Ahnung ob es das auch für Tapered Steer gibt.


----------



## Iznogoud (21. Mai 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> wegen dem ritzelpaket nachziehen.
> da brauch ich doch son kasettenabzieher den ich auf den drehm.schl.
> stecke und ein kettengegenhalter oder?


 
ne, doch nich beim festschrauben. es sei denn, dein ritzelpacket lässt sich in beide richtungen drehen. Dann is aber was kaputt.


----------



## checkb (21. Mai 2009)

@Samy

Brauchst einen Reduziersteuersatz, gibt es bei Canyon für ca. 90,00 Euro. Genaues kann dir Axl65 sagen.

checkb

PS: Brauchste mehr Federweg?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Jo, was Axl dazu geschrieben hat, hab ich schon gelesen und Canyon auch eben angeschrieben.
Eigentlich würden mir die 140mm noch reichen, aber bei der Gelegenheit rüste ich lieber gleich auf.

Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (21. Mai 2009)

Hoffe nichts passiert.

checkb


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Nö, nichtmal n Kratzer, nur der Rahmen ist schrott


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

alter Falter... sowas kennt man sonst nur vom Nerve Rahmen. Was muss man anstellen um DAS zu schaffen?

edit: ok, du hast einen Nerve Rahmen. Dachte du hastn Torque


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Nee das kommt ja jetzt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

wie haste das gemacht, wenn ich nochmal fragen darf. Die 2 Fälle die mir bekannt sind, haben eine etwas unsanfte Vorderradlandung hingelegt, ohne jedoch deswegen zu Stürzen.


----------



## -=riChi=- (21. Mai 2009)

Wallride heisst aber anner Wand fahren..... nicht gegen die Wand....

Schaut auf jeden Fall übel aus und mit Garantie wird da auch nix mehr zu schaukeln sein..


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

War ne unsanfte Vorderradlandung plus Gegenanstieg danach. Also nix mit Vorderrad entlasten, zumal ich währenddessen grade über den Lenker abgestiegen bin.


----------



## MT3ike (22. Mai 2009)

@SamyRSJ4 : Autsch! Das sieht aber verdammpt nicht gut aus!

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie lang hat Canyon bei euch gebraucht euch die E-mail für die Überweisung/Rechnung zu senden? Hab mein Bike am letzten Sontag geordert, auch ne email mit mit der Bestellbestätigung bekommen wo auch stand dass mein Bike am 1. Juni kommt, aber von einer rechnung bis jetzt keine Spur. Mach mir langsam Sorgen!


----------



## timothekid (22. Mai 2009)

Iznogoud schrieb:


> ne, doch nich beim festschrauben. es sei denn, dein ritzelpacket lässt sich in beide richtungen drehen. Dann is aber was kaputt.



keine ahnung hab das bike ja noch nicht^^
wollte nur schonmal vornachfragen da es bald kommen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (22. Mai 2009)

Hatt einer en Foto wo man genau die Ritzel nachziehn soll ? Weil meins kommt theor. am Mo und muss dann erstma von den Canyon-schlampereien befreit werden...THX


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich bau mein Ritzel heute nochmal ab, um die Beschädigungen abzufeilen. Dann kann ich ja ma nen Paar Bilder machen. Gibs aber erst gegen Abend.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Mai 2009)

Ja schick mal n paar bilder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt bei welchem Gewicht welche Feder im DHX 4.0 im TFR 09?


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2009)

Samy 

bestell das Torque mit Optitune für Gabel und Dämpfer, wenn du schwerer als 80kg bist
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

ja schick bitte bilder, bei mir knackt es jetzt auch schon 

Man so ein Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

1. Ich bin grad verwirrt, denn bei der Einbaubreite widerspricht
das Maßband den Angaben auf der Maxle. Weiß einer wieso?
Gemessene Einbaubreite ist 135mm, auf der Maxle steht 150mm.
Von wo nach wo misst man das?










2. Ritzelpaket:
So gesagt getan, ich habe die 3 Einzelritzel nur mit roher Gewalt
abnehmen können, das Ritzelpaket lies sich nur durch Abfeilen der
Kaltverformungen abnehmen. Anschließend geradegefeilt und dann
wieder Montiert. MIT 40Nm. Hab anschließend probiert es mit nem
kleinen 20cm Schlüssel fester zu bekommen... keine Chance. 40Nm
ist einfach sauviel. ACHTUNG: auf dem letzten Bild ist die Kettenpeitsche
fürs "Festziehen" falschrum aufgesetzt. Das Bild hab ich anschließend
"gestellt" dabei ist mir der Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Mai 2009)

danke für die tollen bilder, ich hoffe meine deemax sehen nicht auch so aus!
einbaubreite ist 135mm!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

jepp Einbaubreite ist 135mm, aber wieso steht auf der Maxle 150mm?


----------



## bliz2z (22. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht weil die Ausfallenden dicker sind beim Torque? Sieht zumindest so aus.. die 135mm sind Innenmass.

Wieso sollten deine Deemax anders aussehen?


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2009)

Na vor der Eisdiele hat er nicht so viel Drehmoment abbekommen!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

wohl eher nicht


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

Was is jetzt eig. euer problem mit den Freiläufen?

Das ist normal bei Alufreiläufen das sich da die Kassette reinfrisst, absolut normal, da helfen auch 100NM nix.....

Und runter bekommt man die Kassette auch relativ leicht, einfach am großen Ritzel mit der Kettenpeitsche fixieren und am kleinsten mit einem Holz ansetzen und ma vorsichtig gegen die Tretrichtung einen Schlag geben, und schon sollte die ganze Sache runtergehen, feilen usw. bring auch nix, da sich die Kassette wieder reinfrisst.....

...itz no Rocket Science...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

ich habs schonmal geschrieben... an meinem Nerve war nach dem Abfeilen und dann korrekten Anziehen Ruhe. Für 1,5 Jahre... keine weiteren Spuren. Obs beim Torque auch so sein wird... fragt mich in einem Jahr wenn die Kassette getauscht wird. Bisdahin kann mir keiner erzählen dass das normal ist. Man kann ja auch schön sehen, dass es ausschließlich die kleinsten 3 Ritzel sind die Ärger machen. Wenn die richtig mit dem Ritzelpaket verschraubt sind passiert da nicht mehr viel. Aber beweisen kann ichs nicht mehr. Hab halt von meinem verkauften Nerve und dessen Freiläufkörper keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

Es ist normal......aber Canyonfahrer sind eh so extrem Beratungsresistent, dreht euch doch eure Gewinde aus den Freiläufen und Feilt dran rum, ich sag aber trotzdem nochmal, vllt. hört ja der eine oder andere auf mich....ES IST NORMAL


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ...an meinem nerve war nach dem abfeilen und dann korrekten anziehen ruhe. Für 1,5 jahre... Keine weiteren spuren.



punkt

bevor ichs vergesse... das ist deins, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

@deco... ist es auch normal wenn ich im kleinsten ritzel voll reintrete (bergauf^^) das es dann richtig knattert ??? da musste ich heute nichtmal richtig hinhören, war schon gut zu hören 

einfach bissele fester ziehen ??? das es halt nemme so knattert...oder is es was ganz anderes ???


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

ja, ist meins, warum?


Was knattert wo?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

@Tim: ich glaube, bei dir muss nur die Schaltung richtig eingestellt werden. Wenns beim Treten rattert liegts entweder an der Schaltung oder an der Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

wie solls denn sonst rattern wenn ich nicht voll reintritt ??? wann kantterts bei dir ???

ich hab den kleinsten Gang drin, fahr bergauf, trete voll rein und es kannert hinten

die Kefü schleift nur wenn ich in größere Ritzel schalte


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

ich hatte kein Rattern, bei mir hats nur geknackt wenn ich mit aller Kraft reingetreten habe. z.B. im Wiegetritt. Wenns hinten im kleinsten oder größten Gang rattert, ists ziemlich sicher nur der Begrenzer des Schaltwerks der nicht richtig eingestellt ist. 

Wenns heute Nacht trocken bleibt geh ich morgen an den Berg. Kommst auch, dann stell ichs dir ein.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

meld mich PN


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> punkt
> 
> bevor ichs vergesse... das ist deins, oder?




Warum zum 2.?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

Hab deine Frage schon gelesen... wollt aber dem lieben Frieden wegen nicht drauf antworten.

Bitte:



decolocsta schrieb:


> Es ist normal......aber Canyonfahrer sind eh so extrem Beratungsresistent...



Du zählst also auch zu unserer eingeschworenen Gemeinschaft.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

Doch antworte, weil ich beim besten willen keine Vorstellung von hab auf was du hinaus willst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

du bist selber Canyonfahrer  so interpretiere ich das zumindest mal


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wie solls denn sonst rattern wenn ich nicht voll reintritt ??? wann kantterts bei dir ???
> 
> ich hab den kleinsten Gang drin, fahr bergauf, trete voll rein und es kannert hinten
> 
> die Kefü schleift nur wenn ich in größere Ritzel schalte



bei mir hat's auch beim bergauffahren geknarzt ohne ende. bis ich die ausfallenden bearbeitet habe, damit die nabe richtig sitzt.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Mai 2009)

die Ausfallenden hab ich schon weggeschliffen, daran sollte es also net liegen


----------



## harke (23. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Was is jetzt eig. euer problem mit den Freiläufen?
> 
> Das ist normal bei Alufreiläufen das sich da die Kassette reinfrisst, absolut normal, da helfen auch 100NM nix.....
> 
> ...



hm meiner ist auch kaputt 
warum nimmt man da alu?
und wie kommt das eigentlich??^^
ich les nochmal


----------



## decolocsta (23. Mai 2009)

Alu = leicht


----------



## Tim777 (25. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> So es gibt news... Das "Knacken" meines Antriebsstrangs kam nicht von der
> HS Kurbel, sonder von dem (wie bei Canyon üblich) nicht angezogenen
> Ritzelpaket.
> 
> @Canyon: Wenn ihr zu blöd seid nen Ritzelpaket anzuziehen, dann solltet IHR vielleicht nen Bausatz verkaufen. Dann gehts schneller und IHR macht keine Fehler. Man man man was für Pfeifen.



Habe bei mir mal nachgeschaut (hatte nämlich auch schon das laute knallende Geräusch bei heftigem Wiegetritt; kenne ich aber auch von meinen anderen Bikes). Zumindest bei mir ist das Ritzelpacket absolut vorschriftsmäßig mit mind. 40 Nm angezogen (von Canyon). Canyon hat also zumindest bei mir alles richtig gemacht mit der Montage. Wollte ich nur mal zu deren Ehrenrettung mailen.

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen und sommerlich heißen Taunus, hatte gestern viel Spaß auf den Freeridetrails hier mit meinem FR , Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klebstoff (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin ganz frisch hier im Forum und auch recht frisch mit meinem Torque unterwegs und habe auch direkt mal eine Frage. Ich wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Topic aufmachen also frage ich einfach mal hier.

Ich habe ein Torque FR 7 von 09 mit einem fox dhx 4.0 Dämpfer. Die Federhärte beträgt 350. Wenn ich jetzt den Sag messe komme ich auf ganze 13mm was in etwas 19% entspricht. Nun meine Frage. Sollte ich eine 300er Feder probieren oder gibt es da noch etwas weichere? Mein Gewicht liegt fahrfertig bei 70kg. Ich wundere mich auch schon weil eine 350er Feder ja schon recht weich ist. Aber um auf einen Sag von 25-30% zu kommen werde ich wohl eine weichere Feder fahren müssen!?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten

Besten Gruß


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Mai 2009)

Hast die Feder so wenig wie möglich vorgespannt? Also so etwa 1/2 bis max. 1 Umdrehung. Wenn du mehr hast... dann zurück drehen.


----------



## Klebstoff (25. Mai 2009)

Ich denke weniger Vorspannung geht nicht. Bei einer 1/2 bis 1 Umdrehung sitzt die Feder doch Total locker oder habe ich grade einen Denkfehler? 

Ich habe mich bei der Vorspannung auf mein Gefühl verlassen, also so das die Feder im unbelasteten Zustand nicht "wackeln" kann. Aber so locker wie es eben möglich ist.

Edit.: So, ich habe es nochmal eben getestet. Selbst wenn ich die Feder ganz locker drehe komme ich auf einen Sag von nur 16mm


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

Du brauchst bei deinem Gewicht die weichere Feder, ein Torque sollte mit 30-40% SAG gefahren werden, damit du auch in steilen Wurzeligen Passagen noch Negativfederweg zum Ausfedern des Hinterades hasst. Wenn du zu wenig Negativfederweg hast fängt sonst dein Hinterrad in Stzeilstücken an zu stempeln.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Klebstoff (25. Mai 2009)

Hey Schappi! Danke schon mal 

Ich habe den SAG im stehen gemessen und nicht im sitzen da meine Fahrposition ja auch im Stehen ist.

Würdest du mir eine 300er oder eine 250er Feder empfehlen? Jetzt ist wie gesagt eine 350er verabaut. Irgendwo gibts doch bestimmt den passenden Rechner für sowas online oder?

ich wusste garnicht das man das torque fr mit 30-40% SAG fahren soll. Das sind doch schon DH-werte oder?


----------



## aibeekey (25. Mai 2009)

ich fahr das torque mit ner 250er feder und hab so knapp 30% sag damit... gewicht ca 63 kg...
hab zwar das 2007er mit dem swinger, aber das is ja egal was das angeht.
mit 70 kg sollt die 300 also gut passen 

edit: ups hab dein "fahrfertig" überlesen.... wenn die 70 kg bei dir incl helm, protektoren etc sind, dann wohl doch besser die 250er. die 63 sind bei mir ohne alles ^^


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

90kg, Torque FR. welche Feder im DHX 4.0?


----------



## BlackCry (25. Mai 2009)

Größe 1.82
Gewicht 63kg
Schrittlänge 85 cm
Einsatzbereich: Zurzeit eher der Enduro Fahrer und nicht der Freerider, also auch mal Touren etc.
Laut Canyon Größe M aber in einem anderem Thread wurde erwähnt dass man L lieber bequem nehmen soll oder M als sportliche Variante.
Soll ich nun L oder M nehmen? Ich fahre gerne Touren aber ich nähere mich auch Drops an
Ach ja, rahmen: Torque Fr 8
MfG Benny


----------



## checkb (25. Mai 2009)

L


----------



## Klebstoff (25. Mai 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Größe 1.82
> Gewicht 63kg
> Schrittlänge 85 cm
> Einsatzbereich: Zurzeit eher der Enduro Fahrer und nicht der Freerider, also auch mal Touren etc.
> ...


am besten nach canyon zum probefahren habe ich auch so gemacht



marx. schrieb:


> ich fahr das torque mit ner 250er feder und hab so knapp 30% sag damit... gewicht ca 63 kg...
> hab zwar das 2007er mit dem swinger, aber das is ja egal was das angeht.
> mit 70 kg sollt die 300 also gut passen
> 
> edit: ups hab dein "fahrfertig" überlesen.... wenn die 70 kg bei dir incl helm, protektoren etc sind, dann wohl doch besser die 250er. die 63 sind bei mir ohne alles ^^



Danke marx Dann werde ich wohl die 250er nehmen. 

Gibt es noch gute Alternativen zu den Fox Federn? Titan ist ja mal schweineteuer und sonst habe ich nichts gefunden. Toxoholics und jemand bei ebay haben aber schon mal die 250er auf Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Größe 1.82
> Gewicht 63kg
> Schrittlänge 85 cm
> Einsatzbereich: Zurzeit eher der Enduro Fahrer und nicht der Freerider, also auch mal Touren etc.
> ...



M hast die gleiche Größe wie ich auch und ich fahre damit Tagestouren.
L wäre zu behäbig
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 90kg, Torque FR. welche Feder im DHX 4.0?



Johan
 bestell den Dämpfer doch mit Optitune von Canyon
Und frag mal Evel Knievel der kennt sich mit Stahlfederdämpfern aus.
Hier habe ich einen gute Federrechner gefunden:
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
Du brauchst entweder eine 400er oder 450er Feder sind die 90 kg mit Ausrüstung und Rucksack?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

schappi,
Hab grade mit Canyon telefoniert, u.a. um das Optitune zu bestellen. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter konnte mir aber nicht mal annähernd einen Ratschlag geben, welche Federhärte bei meinem Gewicht sinnvoll wäre. Es gäbe keine Tabelle "Gewicht->Feder" und die Federhärte hinge sehr vom Fahrstil ab. Toll... 
Deshalb frag ich hier nach, ihr solltet ja wohl wissen, was ihr für eine Feder fahrt und ob ihr damit glücklich seid . Wenn ich dann weiß, welche ich brauche, ruf ich nochmal an und bestelle die als Optitune. 

Hat schonmal jemand Optitune NUR für die Gabel oder NUR für den Dämpfer bestellt? Gibts das billiger, als wenn man beides umbauen lässt?

Samy


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

Samy nach dem Rechner
brauchst du für 30% SAG eine 400er Feder für das Torque FR (175mm FW, 70mm Dämpferhub).
bei 25% Sag eine 450er
Ich fahre auch mit mindesten 30% Sag und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Setup
Optitune muss man bei 2 Stahlfederelementen sowieso getrennt bestellen
Du könntest doch mal im deisterthread hoerman fragen, der hat dein Gewicht und an seinem Santa Laubfrosch einen DHX5
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

danke!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> ... Irgendwo gibts doch bestimmt den passenden Rechner für sowas online oder?...



find grad nur den hier... 

http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

gibt aber noch mehr.

uhhppss. da war schon jemand schneller.


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> danke!



Frag doch mal Tommy bei Saikls, der kann dir vieleicht 2 verschiedene Fedren bestellen, die ihr dann ausprobieren könnt, Tommy fährt doch auch ein Santa mit DHX 5


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

Jo ich frag mal ein bisschen rum...


----------



## loxa789 (25. Mai 2009)

Eine blöde Frage wie habt ihr den sag bei dem DHX4 ermittelt. Möchte keinen Kabelbinder auf den Dämpfer ziehn. Gibt es da noch eine andere einfache Lösung? Schappi wie kommst du auf einen Federweg von 175mm Laut Canyon haben wir nur 170mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage wie habt ihr den sag bei dem DHX4 ermittelt. Möchte keinen Kabelbinder auf den Dämpfer ziehn. Gibt es da noch eine andere einfache Lösung? Schappi wie kommst du auf einen Federweg von 175mm Laut Canyon haben wir nur 170mm.



Nimm den Gummipuffer am ende des Dämpfers und schieb den vorsichtig  herunter. Ich habe das mit einem Lineal ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wollte ich mir die Feder bestellen und dann sehe ich das Toxoholics 12,95 als Versandkostenpauschale nimmt


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage wie habt ihr den sag bei dem DHX4 ermittelt. Möchte keinen Kabelbinder auf den Dämpfer ziehn. Gibt es da noch eine andere einfache Lösung? Schappi wie kommst du auf einen Federweg von 175mm Laut Canyon haben wir nur 170mm.



Ich meine in einem test die messung von 175mm gesehen zu haben.
Sag ermitteln bei Stahlfederdämpfer:
geht am besten zu 2. mit der Dämpfer Auge zu auge Mthodeund dem Maßband
Du hast die 222mm Gsammtlänge und 70mm Hub.
Du setzt dich drauf und der 2. misst die eingefederte Gsamtlänge wen sie zwischen 222-21mm= 201mm=30% Sag
und 222-25mm= 197mm=35% Sag 
ist ist alles OK den Durchschlagschutz stellst du dann über Endprogression und Highspeed Druckstufe ein. Nur echte Dropper brauchen die nächst stärkere Feder
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mir die Feder bestellen und dann sehe ich das Toxoholics 12,95 als Versandkostenpauschale nimmt



bestell die doch hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19782_DHX---Van-R-Stahlfeder-fuer-216-222-mm.html


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

jaja die Versandkostenpolitik von Toxo ist mir auch schon sauer aufgestoÃen. Statt 3,90 wollen die 12,95â¬ und auch nur per Nachnahme. Frechheit. DafÃ¼r besorgen die halt alles sehr schnell und zuverlÃ¤ssig.


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Bike-components hat für den Preis nur eine 700er Feder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (26. Mai 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Größe 1.82
> Gewicht 63kg
> Schrittlänge 85 cm
> Einsatzbereich: Zurzeit eher der Enduro Fahrer und nicht der Freerider, also auch mal Touren etc.
> ...



Bin 1,77 und 88 Schrittlänge: Fahre FR von 2009 in Größe M und denke manchmal, S wäre noch besser, würde Dir also zu M raten, keinesfalls L (wie gesagt, so würde _ich_ es machen, andere stehen eher auf L)

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 1,74 und fahre S. Nur diese Fragerei wird dich hier nicht wirklich zur Erkenntnis bringen. Es ist doch alles Geschmackssache. Am besten wäre wenn du Dir jemanden suchst der ein FR hat oder eben mal den Ausflug nach Canyon machst.

Ganz ehrlich, ohne Prbefahrt würde ich nicht so einen Haufen Kohle ausgeben. Ich bin froh das ich S und M im direkten Vergleich gefahren bin.

Ich würde ja den kleineren Rahmen nehmen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> Bike-components hat für den Preis nur eine 700er Feder da.



Fragt mal bei mountainbikes.net an. Die schicken per Rechnung. Meine vivid Feder kostet mit versand 30 Euro.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Mai 2009)

Hab ne 500er Fox Feder.....40 Eu und sie gehört einem von euch


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

brauch ne 450er für meine Sammlung. Hast die auch? fürn 222mm Dämpfer. 450x2.8 von Fox


----------



## decolocsta (26. Mai 2009)

nur 500x2.8 die passt aber sicher auch


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

joa... ne 550er hab ich ja auch da. Ne 500er wär mir zu "dicht" dran. Daher hätt ich gern noch ne 450er.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Mai 2009)

nein, die sind nicht dicht dran  da liegt einiges zwischen...


zwischen der 500 und 550er liegen fast 100g. die 500er ist deutlich weicher als die 550er, k.a. ob tolleranz, aber es liegt viel dazwischen härtetechnisch.


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Ich kann bald vielleicht mit einer 350x2,8 dienen wenn die 250er bei mir klargeht


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

ich wieg mit ausrüstung 63kg und hab auch ne 350x2.8 Feder...wie kannst du dann mit 70kg ne 250x2.8 Feder brauchen ????? sehr komisch iwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

oh ja... ich fand deine 350 iwie nen bissl weich. Hihi


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

ja wiegst ja auch einiges mehr als ich  aber mir passt sie


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ich wieg mit ausrüstung 63kg und hab auch ne 350x2.8 Feder...wie kannst du dann mit 70kg ne 250x2.8 Feder brauchen ????? sehr komisch iwie



Was hast du für einen SAG gemessen bei deinem Gewicht mit der Feder? Kann ja kaum sein das du auf irgendwas zwischen 25-40% kommst.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

die 350 is fürn Timmel genau richtig... weniger würde ich an seiner Stelle nicht fahren. Bin hinter ihm gefahren und er nutzt den Federweg vollstens aus. Jedenfalls beim rumhoppsen.


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> die 350 is fürn Timmel genau richtig... weniger würde ich an seiner Stelle nicht fahren. Bin hinter ihm gefahren und er nutzt den Federweg vollstens aus. Jedenfalls beim rumhoppsen.



Gut, das ist natürlich auch Fahrstilabhängig. 

Miss doch bitte trotzdem mal deinen SAG. Rein aus interesse

Gruß


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

70mm Hub ... 51mm wenn ich draufhocke

19mm Sag das sind ca. 28 % des Hubs

und ich hab alle erlaubten Umdrehungen am Vorspannring gemacht


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

im Sitzen oder im Stehen?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

im sitzen ...ich setz mich ganz normal aufs rad, ohne wippen, ganz vorsichtig, und steig wieder ab


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Fährst du auch im sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (26. Mai 2009)

wollt ihr jetzt ernsthaft frx und fr in einen topf schmeißen??? ganz andere federwege -> andere übersetzung -> unterschiedliche federn für ein gewicht


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

@Timmel: das erklärt den sag von 28%. Im Stehen hast du dann weniger.
@klebstoff: ja macht er um zur Piste zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

im stehen hab ich dann weniger ??? hääääääääääääää muss ich mal testen

@klebstoff ...ich mess morgen mal den Sag im stehen und schreibs hier dann rein


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @Timmel: das erklärt den sag von 28%. Im Stehen hast du dann weniger.
> @klebstoff: ja macht er um zur Piste zu kommen.


 das mache ich auch, aber ich sitze im auto. haha



MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> im stehen hab ich dann weniger ??? hääääääääääääää muss ich mal testen



hihi, mach das und danke für die mühe


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. Mai 2009)

kein problem ... is aber eig doch keine Mühe  interessiert mich ja selber


----------



## loxa789 (27. Mai 2009)

weil wir immer noch beim Sag einstellen sind, stellt man den Sag nun im stehn oder sitzen ein. danke loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (27. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für dämpferbuchsen man beim torque fr braucht?

sind dass die normalen 22er mit 8er gewinde?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber halbzöllig oder 12mm je nach Dämpfer. Beim 07/08 FR find ich unten ja 46/8 besser, aber 09 geht nur 22/8.

Das mit dem Sag im Sitzen, aber da tät ich die Bergabfahrsattelhöhe nehmen. 
Ich zB komme mit auf Trethöhe ausgezogenem Sattel extrem weit über die Hinterachse (ist dann aber bis MAX raus).


----------



## ARES3001 (27. Mai 2009)

dh. das beim 09er die schwinge dünner geworden ist? oder hat die so ausbuchtungen die dann die dämpferaufnahme verschmälern?

also fakt: 22/8 beim 09er FR oben und unten?


----------



## Klebstoff (27. Mai 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> weil wir immer noch beim Sag einstellen sind, stellt man den Sag nun im stehn oder sitzen ein. danke loxa789



So wie du die meiste Zeit fährst. Da es bei mir nur Bergab geht stelle ich den Sag im stehen ein. Der Unterschied zwischen SAG im sitzen und im stehen ist ja schon nicht ohne.


----------



## ARES3001 (27. Mai 2009)

Bergab fährt man doch im stehen oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. Mai 2009)

@klebstoff...ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen, im sitzen und stehen is der Sag gleich

gibts vllt nen Trick wie man den sag im stehen besser rausbekommt ???


----------



## Klebstoff (27. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Bergab fährt man doch im stehen oder hab ich da was verpasst?



Mist, da hab ich mich verschrieben. Natürlich nur im stehen.

@timmel. Nicht einfedern. Einfach aufsteigen und dann gucken ohne zu wippen. Keine ahnung was du da falsch machst


----------



## Tim777 (28. Mai 2009)

leichtes Klacken, wenn ich mein FR 9.0 (2009) mit Fox 36 RC2 und Formula One Bremsen im Stehen mit angezogener Vorderradbremse leicht nach vorne schiebe. dachte erst, es wäre Spiel im Steuersatz, der ist aber richtig eingestellt, das ist es wohl nicht. Wenn ich die Hinterradbremse auch ziehe und das Rad leicht nach vorne schiebe, ist das klacken plötzlich weg. mir ein Rätzel, was das ist. Kann das evtl. von der Vorderradbremse kommen? Wenn ich das gleiche z.B durchführe und die Vorderadbremse nicht ziehe, dafür aber z.B. das Vorderrad gegen eine Wand stelle, dann klackt nix. Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Grüße aus dem Taunus, Tim777


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2009)

Spiel der Beläge im Sattel???


----------



## githriz (28. Mai 2009)

Oder Gabelspiel, Spiel in der VR-Nabe.
Halt deine Hand an die Bauteile die in Frage kommen.
In der Regel spürt man das recht deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Bergab fährt man doch im stehen oder hab ich da was verpasst?


 
Ich hab festgestellt dass ich mit dem Torque doch recht vieles im Sitzen fahre, wo Mitfahrer mit hinten 140mm schon im Stehen fahren .

Natürlich im Bikepark usw. im Stehen. Aber wenn ich den Sag im Stehen bei mir auf 30% machen würde, tät das Bike beim kleinsten Berg aufwärts SO einsacken. dass ich überall hängen bliebe mit den Pedalen.

PS im Sitzen hab ich auch 35% ....

Das muss jeder für sich und seine Fahrweise und Körpergrösse rausfinden, diese "_ich fahr 40% weil das ist so schön fluffig_" Vorgaben kann man echt nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

ich denke im bikepark sollten min. 35% sein, ich denke das kann man so allgemein schon hinstellen oder? das tork hat doch schon relativ gute bodenfreiheit?

übrigens, schaut euch mal den bolivien trip von rob j an, der ist dort gerade auch mit seinem tork unterwegs.


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab festgestellt dass ich mit dem Torque doch recht vieles im Sitzen fahre, wo Mitfahrer mit hinten 140mm schon im Stehen fahren .
> 
> Natürlich im Bikepark usw. im Stehen. Aber wenn ich den Sag im Stehen bei mir auf 30% machen würde, tät das Bike beim kleinsten Berg aufwärts SO einsacken. dass ich überall hängen bliebe mit den Pedalen.
> 
> Das muss jeder für sich und seine Fahrweise und Körpergrösse rausfinden, diese "_ich fahr 40% weil das ist so schön fluffig_" Vorgaben kann man echt nicht verallgemeinern.



Der Punkt warum jeder was anderes sagt ist u.A. Der Einfluss des Drucks im Piggy Back der ISX6 der hat einen riesen Einfluss auf die Progression des Dämpfers viel viel mehr als das Stellrädchen 1-4.
Ich habe meinen Druck im Piggy Back jetzt einmal probeweise erhöht und habe eine völlig andere Dämpfercharakteristik.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer ist echt der einzige der schnallt, les da scho ne zeitlang mit, is mir aber zu müsig darauf zu antworten.

Kurz gesagt, 30% SAG im Sitzen einstellen ist hier richtig, alles andere zerstört die Fahrbarkeit,
desweiteren sind 30% am Dämpfer keine 30% am Heck.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> cxfahrer ist echt der einzige der schnallt, les da scho ne zeitlang mit, is mir aber zu müsig darauf zu antworten.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, 30% SAG im Sitzen einstellen ist hier richtig, alles andere zerstört die Fahrbarkeit,
> desweiteren sind 30% am Dämpfer keine 30% am Heck.


Warum sind 30% am Dämpfer keine 30% am Heck. das tork ist doch recht linear angesteuert?


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> cxfahrer ist echt der einzige der schnallt, les da scho ne zeitlang mit, is mir aber zu müsig darauf zu antworten.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, 30% SAG im Sitzen einstellen ist hier richtig, alles andere zerstört die Fahrbarkeit,
> desweiteren sind 30% am Dämpfer keine 30% am Heck.



Gut das wir dich haben, was würden wir bloß ohne dich machen???
Prof. Decolocsta erklärt die Welt!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## terrible$one (28. Mai 2009)

wo kann man den trip anschauen von rob?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

startseite mtb-news.de dann auf bolivien klicke


----------



## theworldburns (28. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Gut das wir dich haben, was würden wir bloß ohne dich machen???
> Prof. Decolocsta erklärt die Welt!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



hier raffen wirklich einige nicht genau, was das fahrwerk eigentlich bezwecken soll. oft hab ich keine lust auf absolut banale fragen zu antworten, so auch er. dass er sich darüber aufregt ist legitim. wir reden hier von sportgeräten für 2000 und aufwärts und die leute nehmen sich nichtmal die zeit darüber nachzudenken was sie davon erwarten und dazu beitragen können eben diesen zielzustand zu erreichen. stattdessen einfach mal dumm gefragt was die anderen so machen und für allgemein richtig empfunden wird. richtwerte gibt man ja gern ab aber die fahrwerke der unbedarften bis auf den klick/das psi genau vom computer aus einzustellen muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Warum sind 30% am Dämpfer keine 30% am Heck. das tork ist doch recht linear angesteuert?



Linear ist das Yeti 303, sonst gibt es imo nicht die Welt an Linearen Fahrwerken, entweder neigt ein Fahrwerk zur Degression oder Progression, und das Tork ist recht Progressiv angelenkt.

Danke TWB


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

So, Feder ist geordert und dann wird ausprobiert und eingestellt bin gespannt was das Fahrwerk dann so kann

Danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Tips

Und ja, ihr habt recht. Einen groben Richtwert kann man hier gut geben aber das pers. Setup ist ja immer individuell.


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Gut das wir dich haben, was würden wir bloß ohne dich machen???
> Prof. Decolocsta erklärt die Welt!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hauptsache gelabert...


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hier raffen wirklich einige nicht genau, was das fahrwerk eigentlich bezwecken soll. oft hab ich keine lust auf absolut banale fragen zu antworten, so auch er. dass er sich darÃ¼ber aufregt ist legitim. wir reden hier von sportgerÃ¤ten fÃ¼r 2000â¬ und aufwÃ¤rts und die leute nehmen sich nichtmal die zeit darÃ¼ber nachzudenken was sie davon erwarten und dazu beitragen kÃ¶nnen eben diesen zielzustand zu erreichen. stattdessen einfach mal dumm gefragt was die anderen so machen und fÃ¼r allgemein richtig empfunden wird. richtwerte gibt man ja gern ab aber die fahrwerke der unbedarften bis auf den klick/das psi genau vom computer aus einzustellen muss nun wirklich nicht sein.



Ich sage Ã¼berhaupt nichts dagegen *was* Deco inhaltlich sagt,
sondern die Art* wie * er es sagt!
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

warum müsst ihr euch eigentlich immer gegenseitig so niederdiskutieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2009)

Lasst uns doch jetzt einfach mal über Reifen reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist ne gute idee, alternativ könnte doch ma wieder über Spiel im Hinterrad diskutiert werden?


----------



## theworldburns (28. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich sage überhaupt nichts dagegen *was* Deco inhaltlich sagt,
> sondern die Art* wie * er es sagt!
> Gruß
> Schappi



einigen muss man vor augen halten dass sie nicht den geringsten schimmer haben von dem was sie tun


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. Mai 2009)

ah gut, im sitzen den Sag einstellen auf 30 %...so mach ich es jetzt 

zum Hinterradspiel:

seit ich gefeilt habe hat sich die Nabe nicht mehr gelockert, also feilen bringts definitiv


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch jetzt einfach mal über Reifen reden.



Klasse Idee!!
Was willst du denn wissen??
Ich werde versuchen es euch Ahnungslosen zu erklären!

Schappi


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Was haltet ihr von einer Minon F/ Ardent Kombi?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

minion ist top! in 1ply 2.5 optimaler allrounder mit wenig gewicht, ardent kenn ich nicht! Mein Bikepark Reifen ist und bleibt Muddy Mary 2.5 DH


----------



## Tim777 (28. Mai 2009)

ich muss sagen, ich lerne doch manches von Euch. Dazu ist das Forum doch da, um von Euren Kenntnissen zu profitieren, oder nicht? Habe z.B. mein Fahrwerk im Heck auch noch mal auf etwa 30 % SAG eingestellt und dafür etwas mit dem Piggy und der Zugstufe experimentiert, nun läuft es viel besser.

Mal an die Experten unter Euch, was ist mit meiner Frage zu meinem Problem mit dem leichten Klacken (siehe oben)?

Grüße und dank an Euch alle für die guten Anregungen,

Tim777


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

Ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse??!!
Geht beim Torque recht schnell.
Heb das bike mal leicht am Sattel an, wenn es dann Klackt ist es die Dämpferbuchse (immer die untere die ausschlägt) da gibt es aber auch einen eigenen Thread zu.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

naja zieh doch erstma die dämpferschrauben fest, hat bei meinem nerve beim klacken auch immer geholfen


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mal eine (vielleicht blöde) Frage.

Ist es richtig das eine 250x2,8 Feder mit gleichem Innendurchmesser wie eine 350x2,8 Feder ca. 1,5cm kürzer ist? Das die Windungen dünner sind ist ja klar, aber so viel kürzer?

Und noch was: Wie wechsel ich am besten die Dämpferfeder? Gibt es da irgendwas auf das man besonders achten sollte?

Danke schon mal


Edit: hier die antwort von Deco

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5959153#post5959153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger_Simon (28. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,
Schon seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der suche nach dem "Perfekten Bike", für mich, da nun das Trek Remedy 7 in M scheinbar nicht mehr zu erhalten ist wird das hier bald zur "Unendlichen Geschichte" (Wobei ich nen haarigen Riesendrachen auch nehmen würde, hätte sicher viel flow).
Bin nun auf das Torque ES 8.0 gestoßen, doch nun ergeben sich für mich ein paar Fragen *räusper*:
-Wie viel bringt es wirklich auf die Waage?Herstellerangaben haben ja teilweise leichte Probleme mit den geeichten Waagen
-Was hält das Rad aus?Ist es für den Bikepark zugelassen?
-Wie verhält es sich auf Touren?Zieht es einem alle Kraft aus den Beinen oder werden auch 2000hm mit Eleganz und Spaß runtergerissen?
Was man wohl schon an meinen Fragen erkennt, dies ist mein erstes Fully, bin bisher ein uraltes Hardtail meines Vaters gefahren und nun muss was neues her.
Ich bin 1,74m groß, wiege ~55kg. Das Einsatzgebiet wird wohl von Touren (bis hin zum Alpencross) bis eventuell zum gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz genutzt werden.
Ich hoffe der Text ist nicht zu lang(-weilig) geworden und das sich jemand findet der bereit ist diese Fragen zu beantworten.
Mfg ein vll-bald-Canyon-Besteller


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Die Herstellerangaben von Canyon sollen soweit stimmen, musst halt Pedal zurechnen.
Das Rad hält denk ich alles aus was du ihm vor die Räder wirfst  ausser dein echter Name ist Josh Bender 
Voll Tourentauglich


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Bevor du ein Canyon kaufst solltest du dir klar machen das Canyon im moment massive organisatorische Probleme hat und Lieferzeiten sogut wie gar nicht einhalten kann. Wenn du wirklich nur ganz selten in Bikepark möchtest wäre das nerve am vielleicht eher die richtige wahl bei 2000hm uphill.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Ist dein Nerve Broken?
Wenn ja, was is genau Sache?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

mein nerve hat vor einiger zeit ne delle im oberrohr abbekommen. Der lenker hat sich verdreht und die Leitung von der juicy hat eine delle ins oberrohr gedrückt. vor ein paar wochen ist der rahmen dann an der stelle gerissen (eigentlich gestaucht). Der flachere Lenkwinkel durch den Umbau und die IXS DH Strecke in Wildbad haben da wohl auch ihren Teil zu beigetragen.
Mein Tork FR müsste morgen ankommen, deswegen die ganzen technischen fragen.
Hab mir übrigens nen isx6 geholt
grüße,
ares.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

etz könnte ich sagen......ICH HABS DIR JA GESAGT, das deinem Nerve dein Hardcoreumbau und der damit andere Einsatzzweck nicht gut tut.....  ich sags jedoch nicht.....


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

ich hab dir ja schon recht gegeben  
bist du eigentlich mit deinem tork oft im bikepark unterwegs? wie macht es sich da so im schnellen downhill?


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (28. Mai 2009)

An das Nerve habe ich auch schon gedacht, da mich jedoch auch eine härtere Gangart reizt liegt das Torque ES mehr in meinem Bereich. 
PS: Die angeführten 2000hm dienten als leicht überzogene Angabe, die würde ich nur im Sonderfall runterreißen, z.B. bei einem Alpencross.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Alpencross mit dem Torque? Ich weiß eben wirklich nicht ob das Nerve da evtl. eher dein Fall ist. Ich hatte mit meinem Nerve Bergab schon viel Spass, bis vor ein paar wochen. Wenn du vom Hardtail kommst ist ein Tork eben auch mal ne ganz andere Galaxy in die du dann plötzlich stößt. Also ich würde mit dem Tork wahrscheinlich keinen AlpenX machen. Aber wenn man Zeit mitbringt geht das bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ich hab dir ja schon recht gegeben
> bist du eigentlich mit deinem tork oft im bikepark unterwegs? wie macht es sich da so im schnellen downhill?




das mit dem mir recht geben hab ich garnicht mitbekommen 
aber ja, das tut grad gut zu hören  obwohl ich eig. nicht recht haben will in der Sache, da ja mein Recht Schaden für dich bedeutet, was ich dir natürlich nie gewünscht habe 


Bin nie mit dem Tork im Bikepark, hab dafür meine 230mm Rakete 
Aber haben hier schon richtig harte Trails die von der Ruppigkeit (dicke Stein und Wurzelfelder) dem Park in nix nachstehen, und es macht sich gut, obwohl es verdammt kurz ist und eig. eher auf Wendigkeit anstatt Laufruhe setzt (auf dem Papier) lässt sich der Rahmen diese Fakten nicht anmerken, Laufruhe ist da, Rad lässt sich sehr aktiv fahren, Bügelt ohne jetzt wenig Rückmeldung zu vermitteln.
Der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr sehr gut.
Du wirst denk ich sehr begeistert sein


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (28. Mai 2009)

Naja das ES 8.0 soll ja ohne Pedale "nur" 13.8kg wiegen, denke wenn man es da nicht zu eilig hat sollte das durchaus Alpencross fähig sein. Das es viel aushält kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen aber weiß jemand ob dies auch von Canyon bestätigt ist? Konnte nichts in Richtung Bikepark finden auf der Herstellerseite was das ES angeht.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2009)

Schau dir die Garantiebedingungen an von Canyon dann weisst Bescheid - man darf "keine Sprünge" machen.

Das passt schon. Vergiss den Support von Canyon - aber die Torques sind schon gut!

PS: @ ares: gute Wahl mit dem ISX, nur Geduld!


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Bei Canyon gibts keine expliziten Bikepark genehmigungen oder verbote soweit ich weiß. Ich weiß aber auch dass ich nicht der einzige war der damit im Bikepark gefahren ist. Du musst halt mit dem Rahmen aufpassen da das Gewicht auf Kosten von dünnen Wandstärken zustandekommt. Das hatte in meinem Fall verherende Konsequenzen.
Das Gewicht ist bei Canyon relativ realitätsnah. 

Aber nochmal, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es im Moment so einfach ist an ein Canyon zu kommen. Lieferzeiten sind wirklich nicht ohne atm.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Also mein Tork Fr soll morgen kommen. Welches bekommst du?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

@cx: das mit dem isx war eigentlich auch nur ein schnellschuss weil ich den relativ günstig und schnell über bekannte bekommen habe. mal schaun, ich muss ihn ja nicht im rahmen verkleben und kann dann doch noch auf den roco umsteigen der meine zweite wahl wäre.

@deco:
1137mm beim L ist doch nicht kurz oder? Ein Ironhorse sunday hat bei der größe 7mm mehr, merkt man die paar mm so krass?

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe bist du was Teilegewichte angeht ganz gut unterwegs. Hab gerade meine Saint Kurbel mit 22/40+e.13 Bashguard und mg1 Pedalen gewogen: 1705g kommt mir das nur soviel vor oder ist das wirklich zu schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also mein Tork Fr soll morgen kommen. Welches bekommst du?


Wenn du mich meinst, ich bekomme nur einen Torque FR Rahmen in raw silver. Und wenn er wirlich morgen kommt, er wurde gestern abgeschickt, und ich das Teil dann auch zusammengebaut bekomme, dann gehts bis montag nach Leogang.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Schick schick, raw silver... Mit welcher gabel?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Suntour Durolux. Ich kenne alle, ausnahmslos alle doofen sprüche über Suntour... nur rein prophelaktisch


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der Lenkwinkel von 67,5° ändert wenn ich ne 180er gabel mit 565mm statt 160mm mit 547mm Einbaulänge nehme?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Suntour und Rs und keine Ahnung wer alles ist doch eh das gleiche. Wie wir ja alle wissen stellt Suntour für fast alle großén Hersteller die Castings her. Ich fahre eine Boxxer im Fr.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Die Gabel passt da doch gut rein, ist aber ne 160er, oder?

Die 180er wäre es !!!! 

K.a. hab ein M, ist schon recht kompakt, kommt aber immer drauf an mit was man es vergleicht, aber ja, 1140 ist schon nicht gerade kurz, sondern sehr lang, bist du dir sicher mit der Angabe, mein Downhiller kommt auf genau den gleichen Radstand und das Ding ist ein Schiff


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der Lenkwinkel von 67,5° ändert wenn ich ne 180er gabel mit 565mm statt 160mm mit 547mm Einbaulänge nehme?




2cm sind 1° so p mal daumen 


Aber 565 sind ideal im Tork, sagt soger unter der Hand der lieber Herr Lutz


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

@phil: dein tork hat hinten 160 oder?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

170. Vivid mit 222mm und 70 Hub.


----------



## JaniK (28. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der Lenkwinkel von 67,5° ändert wenn ich ne 180er gabel mit 565mm statt 160mm mit 547mm Einbaulänge nehme?



http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 2cm sind 1° so p mal daumen
> 
> 
> Aber 565 sind ideal im Tork, sagt soger unter der Hand der lieber Herr Lutz


Astrein, ich traus mich ja gar nich zu sagen deco, aber ja ich hatte und habe somit immernoch die 180er Version. 
Naja jetzt mal wirklich über 1140mm Radstand lenkwinkel von 66°, das sind keine wendigen specs die mein tork dann haben wird oder?

@RS: aaalter sagma, ich hab grad dein nerve gesehen! Sagma bist du nen double zu kurz gesprungen oder wie hast du das angestellt.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


merci! genau das habe ich gesucht, auf meinem mac gehen die ganzen programm-rechner nich!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich? Ach was, hab zu stark in die pedale getreten 
Bisschen frontlastig gelandet und voll in den Gegenanstieg.


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

wie bekomme ich eigentlich die feder aus meinem dhx dämpfer?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich eigentlich die feder aus meinem dhx dämpfer?


im zweifelsfall mit sprengstoff.


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

hat sich schon erledigt^^

nochmal ne blöde frage...dann ist auch schluss mit blöden fragen, aber mit dem thema hab ich mich nich nicht so beschäftigt.

habe vorhin als ich den vorspannring im ausgebauten zustand drehen wollte den ganzen dämpfer über die kolbenstange gedreht. ist das irgendwie schlimm? also kann man da was kaputt machen wenn man die kolbenstange dreht?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Nach fest kommt ab ;-)


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

so das sind die stats fürs L mit ner Durolux 180:

Lenk°:66
Sitz°:71
Radst: 1144

falls es jemand interessiert. bei mir kommen da schon glückshormone auf wenn ich da an downhillstrecken denke.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

traus dich ruhig zu sagen, die 180er passt wie gesagt besser ins tork


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

so, jetzt ist die vorfreude so groß dass ich euch mit so einem wartezimmer scheiss nerve:

Produkt / Service:                     DHL PAKET                                                                             Empfänger:                     RASOULUTION GBR                                                            Status:                                          Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.​                                                                                                      Status von:                     28.05.09 18:38                                                                                                      Nächster Schritt:                       Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum
was heißt das? ist das teil morgen da?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt ich fahr Boxxer und Vivid im FR und bin sehr zufrieden. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ein bissel federweg schadet keinem was.


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Nach fest kommt ab ;-)



frage sollte drauf abzielen ob der kolben verschraubt ist und ich da irgendwas gelöst habe.

blöde fragen stellen, dafür ist ein forum ja da. aber manche antworten


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Ja das sollte morgen kommern.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> frage sollte drauf abzielen ob der kolben verschraubt ist und ich da irgendwas gelöst habe.
> 
> blöde fragen stellen, dafür ist ein forum ja da. aber manche antworten




Ich sags nur weil ich selber schon viel kaputt gemacht habe. Habe schon zwei Maxle Schnellspannkits auf dem Gewissen...


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

welche einbauhöhe hat die boxxer? und das 08er tork hat doch 160mm hinten oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Ich sags nur weil ich selber schon viel kaputt gemacht habe. Habe schon zwei Maxle Schnellspannkits auf dem Gewissen...



haste denn ne antwort auf meine frage?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein 07er Torque...


Ich habe keinen DHX daher kann ich dir da leider nicht helfen. Habe nur erfahrungen mit Vivid und Rocco.


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

deco, du hast doch scheinbar ordentlich plan!?

kannst du mal kurz was dazu sagen? ich habe den kolben 1-2mal rumgedreht, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher dann wieder zurück. aber so genau weiß ich nicht ob er wieder in der originalposition ist. leider war ich da kein stück bei der sache. mist
also, ist es ein problem wenn die kolbenstange eine umdrehung verdreht ist?


danke


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Kolben? falls du das meinst was ich denke  kannst du drehen wie du willst, macht nix, drehs dir so das du gut an die Zugstufenschraube rankommst 


07er Tork hat mit einem 70mm Hub Dämpfer schon gute 170mm Fw, Originalhub sind 66 oder 68mm.


----------



## Klebstoff (28. Mai 2009)

alles klar, danke

und mit welchen drehmoment muss mann die dämpferschrauben anziehen?


----------



## ARES3001 (28. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Kolben? falls du das meinst was ich denke  kannst du drehen wie du willst, macht nix, drehs dir so das du gut an die Zugstufenschraube rankommst
> 
> 
> 07er Tork hat mit einem 70mm Hub Dämpfer schon gute 170mm Fw, Originalhub sind 66 oder 68mm.


Originalhub ist atm 67mm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. gibts 70mm hub dämpfer fürs 09er torque fr?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2009)

Homepage Canyon:
_*L	Dämpferlänge	222/70*_ beim FR

und _*L	Dämpferlänge	222/63*_ beim ES

Es gab/gibt ISX mit weniger als 70mm Hub bei 222mm. Mein 08er hat 70mm.


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also mein Tork Fr soll morgen kommen. Welches bekommst du?



Schick, schick, schick,
Genau passend für SteingartenI und Steingarten II (insbesondere den geplanten Drop vom Felsen)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2009)

07 wurden die ISX mit weniger Hub verbaut aus denen 160mm gekommen sind 
danach ging man anscheinend auf die Standard mit 70mm.


----------



## Klebstoff (29. Mai 2009)

hey deco, eine frage noch an dich:
 mit welchen drehmoment muss mann die dämpferschrauben anziehen? beim torque fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2009)

puh, k.a. mach das nach Gefühl, von seitens Canyon war ma was mit 20-25Nm im Raum gestanden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, 

jedenfalls kannst du da schon gut anziehen, musst du auch machen, aber jetzt nicht mit Verlängerung am Imbus plus draufstemmen hantieren


----------



## Klebstoff (29. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> puh, k.a. mach das nach Gefühl, von seitens Canyon war ma was mit 20-25Nm im Raum gestanden, bin mir aber nicht sicher,
> 
> jedenfalls kannst du da schon gut anziehen, musst du auch machen, aber jetzt nicht mit Verlängerung am Imbus plus draufstemmen hantieren



Hatte es gestern erstmal mit 12nm angezogen weil ich da mal irgendsowas gelesen habe. 
Bin bei sowas immer etwas pingelig
Wenn irgendwer den genauen Wert weiß bitte bescheid sagen

Danke für die ganzen tips, besonders an deco

Edit: Falls es jemanden interessiert
250x2,8 fox feder wiegt 278g


----------



## theworldburns (29. Mai 2009)

mehr als 12-15nm sollte nicht nötig sein, 25 is aber wirklich zu viel, ich zieh die nach handgefühl einfach ziemlich fest an, feierabend


----------



## maddin80 (29. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Habe gerade mal in die Torque Anleitung geschaut, leider stehen die Nm nicht darin :-(


----------



## Tim777 (29. Mai 2009)

Hamburger_Simon schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Schon seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der suche nach dem "Perfekten Bike", für mich, da nun das Trek Remedy 7 in M scheinbar nicht mehr zu erhalten ist wird das hier bald zur "Unendlichen Geschichte" (



Es wird doch hier im Bikemarkt eins angeboten, ist zwar das 8er aber das es gebraucht ist, kostet es vllt so viel wie das 7er. das wäre doch was für dich, oder nicht?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

Hab meine Dämpferschrauben auch mit 20 bis 25 Nm angezogen. Sicher ist sicher. Und für die Bolzen ist das noch nicht viel.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Mai 2009)

geb dir ausnahmsweise ma recht  bin echt kein Freund von hohen Drehmomenten, lebe eher nach der Philosophie lieber weniger als zuviel, aber bei den Dämpferschrauben kann man ruhig anknallen, und die Schrauben am Tork machen 20-25Nm leicht mit, dann gibts wenigstens keine Klagen wegen verbogenen oder gebrochenen Schrauben, bei zuwenig Drehmoment bekommt die Schraube ggf. Scherkräfte ab.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

ich könnte ja mal ein Bild hochladen, was passiert wenn die Schraube nur handfest angezogen ist. So zur Abschreckung...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2009)

"Scherkräfte" wie du das nennst bekommt sie so oder so - du meinst dass die Haftreibung bei höherer Vorspannung grösser ist. Daher ist es schon richtig die heftig anzuknallen. Eine gute M8er Schraube verträgt schon einiges (was ist das eigentlich für eine Materialgüte?), da dreht wohl eher der Inbus durch.
Es sind auch schon bei der neuen 09er Wippe (ohne die Hülsen) Schrauben verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ich könnte ja mal ein Bild hochladen, was passiert wenn die Schraube nur handfest angezogen ist. So zur Abschreckung...




Schick mal bitte nen Link von denen oder das Bild an meine e-mail-addresse [email protected] vllt trau ich mich dann auch mal fester zu drehen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

Kann das Bild erst hochladen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin... Montag. Bei mir ist mal der Dämpfer am Nerve abgerissen, weil die Schraube nicht richtig angezogen war. Bild folgt. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man die Standard Drehmomentvorgaben für M-Schrauben der verschieden Güteklassen verwenden kann. Das Problem ist... in dem Schraubverbund ist auch Alu im Spiel. Wie das dann mitm Verspannungdreieck ausschaut?? Kein Plan, ist jedenfalls nicht so einfach.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

So, mein Torque FR7 ist gestern gekommen und es fast alles umgebaut.
Hat noch jemand eine 400 oder 450er x 2.8er Feder für den DHX? Ich hätte eine 350er zum Tausch.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Juni 2009)

ich hab jetzt eine, aber die geb ich nimmer her... 

Geheimtipp zum Bestellen von Fox Federn (sowohl Dämpfer als auch Federgabel):
Shop
36er Federn
DHX Federn

Das ganze dann auch noch zum Spottpreis und schneller lieferbar als die deutsche Konkurenz. Echt ne Frechheit von Toxo und Co. Als ob das Zeuch aus Gold wär. Lieferzeit ist ähnlich wie in DE. 4 Tage, kommt eh mitm Flieger. Tracking ist über Fedex möglich. Sehr nice.

So und hier noch das versprochene Bild für Leute die sich nicht trauen die Dämpferschrauben anzuziehen...


----------



## bowling (1. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab bei meinem Torque ES 7 vor kurzem versucht die Kassette zu demontieren, zwecks putzen und Freilauf fetten. Ich musste die ersten Ritzel fast mit Gewalt mit nem Schraubenderher runterhebeln, die ursache ist auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen. Die Verzahnung der Kassette hat sich total in die Nocken des Freilaufs gefressen, Canyon hat gesagt das wäre normal und ne Anleitung von DT Swiss mitgeschickt, auf der bschrieben ist, wie man damit verfährt. Habt ihr das an Euren Torques auch schon beobachtet?


----------



## ARES3001 (1. Juni 2009)

ja das ist normal, das hatte ich an meinem Hope laufrad und an meinen Deemax, und das war auch alles schön festgezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Juni 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn für kassetten? ich habe bisher nur shimano kassetten gefahren, wo zumindest die größten 6 ritzel zu einem "block" zusammengefasst waren und auf einem durchgehenden Träger sitzen. Da konnten sich diese nicht "einarbeiten". Bei mir waren es immer nur die kleinsten 3.


----------



## ARES3001 (1. Juni 2009)

jo si isses


----------



## bowling (1. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, trotzdem tut so ein Anblick im Herz weh!


----------



## ARES3001 (1. Juni 2009)

wegfeilen, weiterfahren!


----------



## hopfer (1. Juni 2009)

@ bowling du solltest dir eine neue Kassette kaufen und zwar eine Shimano XT diese besitzt einen Alu-Spider welcher das ein-fressen teils verhindert. ausserdem spast du dir auch noch ein par gr.


----------



## para1236 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Hat schon jemand herausgefunden was beim FR7 beim Dämpfer so knarrt.
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich so lautes Knarren, dass es schon unangenehm wird. Ich vermute es kommt von der oberen Dämpferbuchse vielleicht ist die Reibung zu groß. Aber die Buchsen sind ja beschichtet und brauchen nicht geschmiert zu werden.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und die Ursache gefunden.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2009)

Zum DHX 4 hab ich auch noch eine Frage.
das habe ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden:

"Über das Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter lässt sich der Druck einstellen, der im Endeffekt nichts Anderes macht, als über einen Trennkolben zum Öl, dieses am Fluß 'zu behindern' / Dämpft.
Um so mehr Druck in der Kammer um so schwerer ist es für den Dämpfer, genauer für die Kolbenstange, sich zu komprimieren bzw. in den Dämpfer einzufedern. Sprich somit wird die Druckstufe härter und man kann z.B. eine weichere Feder mit hilfer der hydraulischen Dämpfung 'härter' machen."

Stimmt das so? Kann ich also bis zu einem gewissen Maße eine zu weiche Stahlfeder durch den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter härter machen?

Wenn ja, um wieviel härter kann man den Dämpfer damit machen? 
Plus 5 bar macht die 350er zu einer 400er

Danke!


----------



## decolocsta (1. Juni 2009)

probiers halt ma aus, minimaldruck rein, draufsetzen, maximaldruck rein, draufsetzen 
dauert auch nicht länger als den Text über mir zu schreiben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2009)

Jo, mein Rad ist im Moment noch nicht fahrfertig, deshalb vertreib ich mir die Zeit damit, dumme Fragen zu stellen


----------



## Klebstoff (1. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Zum DHX 4 hab ich auch noch eine Frage.
> das habe ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden:
> 
> "Über das Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter lässt sich der Druck einstellen, der im Endeffekt nichts Anderes macht, als über einen Trennkolben zum Öl, dieses am Fluß 'zu behindern' / Dämpft.
> ...



edit: da hab ich mist geschrieben danke deco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Juni 2009)

nein hat es nicht, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man doch lieber die Finger von der Tastatur nehmen...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. Juni 2009)

Gibt jetzt Bilder von meinem Torque in meinem Fotoalbum wer mag kann ja mal reingucken ;-)


----------



## canYOn_/ (1. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Homepage Canyon:
> _*L    Dämpferlänge    222/70*_ beim FR
> 
> und _*L    Dämpferlänge    222/63*_ beim ES
> ...



*in meinem ES-Rahmen steck Monarch, der 70mm Hub hat.*

ich habe jetzt vor, den Monarch-Dämpfer aus meinem Torque ES 
gegen
FOX VAN oder DHX 4-5 zu tauschen. 
Ergebnis der Berechnung der Federhärte hat mich etwas irritiert.
_Fahrgewicht:95 Hub:70 FW:160 Empfohlene Federhärte: 354,56 =>350_
Ich dachte, ich brauche mindestens 500... 

Evtl. hole ich mir 2 Feder - weichere für DH (45% SAG) und härtere für FR (30% SAG)

Freue mich über eure Empfehlungen, was die _Federhärte _angeht.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2009)

K.A. wieviel Hub der hat - aber so steht es auf der Canyon Seite. 
222mm Dämpferlänge verändert keine Geo, egal wieviel Hub. Federweg mit 70mm Hub sind 170mm ca.
Hast du den von Schotti mal probiert?


----------



## canYOn_/ (1. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> K.A. wieviel Hub der hat - aber so steht es auf der Canyon Seite.
> 222mm Dämpferlänge verändert keine Geo, egal wieviel Hub. Federweg mit 70mm Hub sind 170mm ca.
> Hast du den von Schotti mal probiert?



an schotti  hatte ich bereits gedacht. Ich hatte bereits auf seinem Tork gesessen, aber halt noch nicht gefahren. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat er sich für die 500. Feder entschieden.


----------



## schotti65 (2. Juni 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat er sich für die 500. Feder entschieden.



So isses.


----------



## Klebstoff (2. Juni 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> *in meinem ES-Rahmen steck Monarch, der 70mm Hub hat.*
> 
> ich habe jetzt vor, den Monarch-Dämpfer aus meinem Torque ES
> gegen
> ...



also ich habe mich nach dem federrechner gerichtet und nach meiner eingenen messung mit lineal^^
die erfahrungen hier aus dem forum haben mir auch geholfen. 

ich bin mit meinen fahrfertigen 70kg bei einer 250er feder in meinem dhx 4.0 gelandet und muss sagen das es sich um welten besser fährt als mit der 350er. ich dachte auch erst das es schon etwas zu weich ist, aber es ist so einfach der burner
jetzt brauche ich aber wohl oder übel noch eine weichere feder für meine domain.

warum dachtest du das du mindestens ein 500er brauchst? wenn das rad mit dem von dir genannten sag gefahren werden soll, was auch nur sinn macht würde ich mich auf jeden fall für die weichere entscheiden!


----------



## Freerider_01 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute
hatte in letzter Zeit ein Knacken im Hinterbau von meinem Torque ES und nachdem ich die total kaputten Hauptlager gewechselt habe, und das nix gebracht hat, habe ich alle anderen Lager kontrolliert und bin fündig geworden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das ist ein "Lager" dass die Wippe mit der Sitzstrebe verbindet bzw. die Verbindung lagern sollte. Mitlerweile bin ich ziemlich angepi**t, denn vor kurzem war auch schon das Ventil vom Monarch kaputt nd bei der Hotline ist auch nie wer zu erreichen....
LG


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

komm, das Ventil kannste auch selber wechseln.....


...Leute, ihr kauft für scheiss wenig Geld verdammt viel Fahrrad, Support ist kacke, na und? dafür spart ihr einige Taler, man muss halt lernen selber sein Rad machen zu können damit man nicht auf den Service von Canyon angewiesen ist, fertig.

Ventil kostet 50cent, aus und einbauen kannst du das locker mit einer Pinzette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo war heute mal in Schladming und habe versucht mein Tork mal auf einer WC Strecke zu testen. Leider war das Wetter sehr schlecht und daher der Boden sehr weich. Bin mehr durch die Gegend gerutscht als gefahren. War mit meinen Mallet Pedal bei Schlamm rastet auch dieses nicht mehr richtig ein und dem Muddy Mary (dachte der wäre ein brauchbarer Schlammreifen) etwas überfordert. Was fährt ihr ansonsten für eine Ausrüstung. 
Lg LOXA789


----------



## ARES3001 (2. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...Leute, ihr kauft für scheiss wenig Geld verdammt viel Fahrrad, Support ist kacke, na und? dafür spart ihr einige Taler, man muss halt lernen selber sein Rad machen zu können damit man nicht auf den Service von Canyon angewiesen ist, fertig.



Ja wenn Canyon das so kommunizieren würde wäre ja alles in Ordnung und man wüsste auch vor dem Kauf worauf man sich einlässt. 

Da aber Canyon mit tollem Service wirbt, und Testberichte dies bestätigen kann man vom Käufer nicht erwarten dass er sich darauf einzustellen hat das man über wochen keine Reaktion von Canyon bekommt.


----------



## theworldburns (2. Juni 2009)

muddy mary is n intermediate, also mischreifen auch für feuchtes gelände. matsch is ne andere nummer


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

Musste heute mal wieder meine Deemax Lager nachstellen. Ist das bei euch auch so??? Nach 2-3 Fahrten kann mann sowohl vorn als auch hinten die Nachstellringe mit der Hand bewegen. Für vorn hat mir hier jemand einen Tipp gegeben... der Schlüssel passt zwar eigentlich nicht in die vorgesehenen Bohrungen, aber die Abstände zwischen den entferntesten Bohrungen ist identisch mit dem Abstand der entferntesten Nippel aufm Schlüssel. Richtig aufgesetzt kann man damit also auch die VR Nabe nachziehen.


----------



## hoernche99 (3. Juni 2009)

Servus,
ich hab beim Bikefestival am Gardasee mal nen Deemax Menschen wegen dem gleichen Problem gefragt. Mußt auch nach 2-3 mal hinten nachziehen.
Er meinte, daß die Achse fettfrei sein sollte, da in der Nabe wohl außen auf beiden Seiten ein Dichtring sitzt. Dieser kann sich bei gefetteter Achse leicht auf der Achse verdrehen.
Wenn die Achse fettfrei ist (also besonders an den Enden, wo wohl dieser Ring sitzt), sollte das Problem behoben sein und es ist Ruhe.
Habs noch nicht ausprobiert. Hatte nach dem See noch keine Zeit zu fahren. 
Gut, daß ich immer schön die Achse vorm Einbau eingefettet hab
Der Mechaniker sagte mir aber, daß das völlig unnötig sei,da sich die Nabe ja nicht auf der Achse dreht. Is eigentlich logischUnd raus bekommt man sie trotzdem. 
*Also Achse fettfrei einbauen und evtl. vorhandenes Fett auf dem Dichtring entfernen. *Dann sollte es funzen.
Bitte nach dem Testen mal kurz schreiben , ob`s stimmt. Hab erst nächste Woche dafür Zeit.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## githriz (3. Juni 2009)

Wäre ja das geringere Übel wenn sich lediglich der Ring losdreht.
Das kann man ja prüfen indem man z.B. mit Bleistift eine Markierung über die Nabe & den Einstellring anbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3nl (3. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...Leute, ihr kauft für scheiss wenig Geld verdammt viel Fahrrad, Support ist kacke, na und? dafür spart ihr einige Taler, man muss halt lernen selber sein Rad machen zu können damit man nicht auf den Service von Canyon angewiesen ist, fertig.



Ich habe jetzt den gesamten Thread durchgearbeitet und bereits mehrmals solche Aussagen gelesen, was z.B. das Abschleifen oder das lockere Ritzelpacket angeht und kann nur den Kopf schütteln. Sollten sich Mängel bei dem Fahrrad einstellen die von der Fabrikation und Entwicklung her rühren hat der Verkäufer die Pflicht dafür Sorge zu tragen, ob ich jetzt 10K oder 3K hinlege.


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

Heyo, ich musste gestern feststellen dass meine Saint Kurbel mit 40er Bashguard und 40er Kettenblatt nicht aufs Torque passen da zuwenig Platz zwischen Kette und Hinterbau wÃ¤re.

Nun habe ich von einem HÃ¤ndler das angebot bekommen fÃ¼r  300â¬ eine Hammerschmidt zu bekommen. 

Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken, kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen ob was am Torque Rahmen plangeschliffen werden muss oder ob die Hammerschmidt nur draufgeschraub werden muss?

Was brauch ich denn fÃ¼r die Montage der HS am TORK Rahmen an Werkzeug?


----------



## Mogart (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

wollte mal eure Meinung hören. Derzeit fahre ich ein Big Hit FSR I Baujahr 2008 mit einer RS Boxxer Team mit flacher Brücke!! , Formula The One (vorn) und einem Race Face DIABOLUS Steuersatz.

Vergangenes Wochenende war ich im Bikepark und hatte einen heftigen Sturz. Mein Giro Remedy Helm war danach gebrochen.

Nun habe ich nach bisher zwei heftigen Stürzen (einmal auf den Helm/Kopf und einmal einen Achillesfersen Anriss) mein Hobby ernsthaft überdacht. 

DH ist momentan zu heftig für mich, zumal ich wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin Touren arg vermisse. 
Nun suche ich ein Enduro bzw Freerider, welches beides zulässt. Bikepark Besuche wenn es mal wieder juckt aber halt auch Touren.

Die Zeitschrift FREERIDE urteilte über das Torque FR 8, dass es ein wirkliches Allround Bike sei.

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht weshalb sie für einen Enduro Test nicht ein Modell der ES Serie gewählt haben? Würde ja eher in das Schema passen.

Ich wüsste nun gerne von euch. Ist das Torque FR8 uphill tauglich, ich spreche von hochalpinen Touren mit 300- 600 hm zw. 20- 30 km. BEQUEM?!!

Dann wüsste ich gerne was ein Torque FR8 in Größe XL wiegt. Die angegebenen Gewichte beziehen sich mit Sicherheit auf Rahmengröße S. Wieviel Gramm kommen wohl dazu? Stimmen die Angaben von Canyon eigentlich??

Lass euren Gedanken freien lauf ... ach ja... und wäre es ein Fehler das funkelnagelneue Big Hit zu verkaufen? 2 Bikes kann ich mir nicht leisten. Die Ausstattung ist Serie. Bis auf die oben aufgelisteten Zusatzteile. Es besitzt keine Mängel und auch keine Kratzer. Was wäre ein guter Verkaufspreis, den ich noch erzielen sollte? 


Vielen Dank


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

Moin. Also ich kann dir versichern, dass zumindest mein FR9.0 schon die selben sehr steilen Anstiege gemeistert hat wie mein altes Nerve ES8.0 von 2007. Es geht natürlich nicht so leicht, da die Gabel oben bleibt. Bei XL sollte Gewicht ja kaum noch ne Rolle spielen. Fahre selber nen L Rahmen. Touren von 60-70km und 1000Hm sind kein Problem.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab keine genaue Waage aber mein 2008er FR8 wiegt so 16.5kg in XL mit Pedalen. Geht gut, aber bischen leichter wär schon schön. Die Absenkfunktion (U-Turn) benutze ich eigentlich nur bei elend langen Anstiegen, kurze steile Stiche gehen auch ohne und zwar besser als mit dem Nerve. 
Touren bis 2000hm (am Stück!) gehen, aber dann ist das Runterfahren grenzwertig... 600hm sollten allerdings kein Ding sein. Das Gewicht merkt man erst wenns richtig steil wird, viel entscheidender sind die Reifen (für Touren am besten hinten BB, die ist da noch ein brauchbarer Kompromiss).

Die Ausstattung vom Tork ES find ich nicht robust genug. Wenn du Absenkfunktion willst und auch gerne mit Stahlfederdämpfer fährst, nimm das FR7.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...viel entscheidender sind die Reifen (für Touren am besten hinten BB, die ist da noch ein brauchbarer Kompromiss).
> 
> Die Ausstattung vom Tork ES find ich nicht robust genug.



kann ich in allen Punkten unterschreiben.


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Heyo, ich musste gestern feststellen dass meine Saint Kurbel mit 40er Bashguard und 40er Kettenblatt nicht aufs Torque passen da zuwenig Platz zwischen Kette und Hinterbau wäre.
> 
> Nun habe ich von einem Händler das angebot bekommen für  300 eine Hammerschmidt zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



hat da keiner nen plan?


----------



## dirkr (3. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> hat da keiner nen plan?



1. HS geht nur dran wenn Du den 2009 Rahmen hast
2. Ist die Aufnahme sauber brauchst Du es nur dranschrauben
3. Werkzeug: normales


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

1. Torque FR 2009 frisch aus dem Karton, ungefahren und NEU
2. Der Rahmen ist neu, also gehe ich davon aus das sie sauber ist
3. Werkzeug normales?? Kein Spezialwerkzeug um das Innenlager reinzubekommen?

vielen dank dirk!


----------



## Mogart (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo ARES3001,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 
ABER... Ich hab hier noch etwas für dich:
http://magicmechanics.com/hammerschmidt/download/HammerSchmidt_UserManual.pdf
Das ist die Anleitung, da steht alles zu beschrieben.
Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, dass bei meinem Specialized das Steuerkopfrohr plan gefräst wurde bevor die neuen Lagerschalen eingepresst wurden mit der Argumentation, das der Lack so "dick" sei. Aber vorher, also unter den Serienlagerschalen (war oh Wunder auch Lack), also einfach ranschrauben. Plan fräsen kostete bei HiBike ca. 25 Euro. Also wenn du schlecht schläfst weist du was du berappen musst. Nicht alle Händler haben allerdings das Tooling. Ein Planfräser kostet nämlich Arsch viel.

Gruß Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Moritz,
also das Tretlager ist an der öffnung bereits von canyon aus plangefräst und ohne lack. Ich denke das liegt daran dass der rahmen in meiner Farbe (raw silver) eigentlich nur mit HS verkauft wird. Denkt ihr ich krieg das dann selber hin?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

Ja.  ist kein großes Ding.


----------



## Mogart (3. Juni 2009)

Nochmal bitte zurück zu mir ,

also verstehe ich das soweit schon mal richtig: Das FR 7 hat eine absenkbare Gabel und das FR 8 hat eindeutig die besseren Felgen und wiegt ein bissl weniger.

Weshalb sollte bei einem XL Rahmen das Gewicht keine Rolle spielen? ich bin 1,94cm groß und wiege 85kg mit Protektoren knapp 90kg. Weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch 20 kg Bike unter den Allerwertesten klemmen.

Mir geht es ja explizit darum, dass der Freerider leichter wird und ich somit Touren machen kann. Das ist doch mein wichtigstes Anliegen!!! Mein Big Hit wiegt derzeit 20,6 kg. Das ist sozusagen null bergauf geeignet. 

Ich möchte verhindern, dass ich mir wieder ein Bike kaufe, dass A schwer und unhandlich ist und B Alpentouren NICHT zulässt.


----------



## Mogart (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir die Anleitung eben mal in Deutsch durchgelesen, da bei dir Fräsen wegfällt musst du nicht mehr so viel machen, wenn du Fragen hast denke ich kann dir entweder Canyon oder das Forum helfen. Wieso lässt du das Teil nicht direkt einbauen? Die Welt kann das ja auch nicht kosten?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

@Mogart: Meine Argumentation zum Gewicht ist...

Rahmen S - (meist) geringes Gewicht des Fahrers von etwa 60kg
Rahmen XL - (meist) hohes Gewicht des Fahrers von etwa 90kg oder mehr

Der Unterschied im Rahmengewicht zw. einem L oder XL Rahmen wird wohl so um die 100-200g liegen. Mehr nicht. Was spielt das bei einem Gesamtgewicht des Bikes von 16kg für eine Rolle? Mit Fahrer reden wir da von etwa 1%??!?!?


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

Mogart schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Anleitung eben mal in Deutsch durchgelesen, da bei dir Fräsen wegfällt musst du nicht mehr so viel machen, wenn du Fragen hast denke ich kann dir entweder Canyon oder das Forum helfen. Wieso lässt du das Teil nicht direkt einbauen? Die Welt
> kann das ja auch nicht kosten?



Der händler der mir das Teil so günstig anbietet würde für 25 einbauen, jedoch ist der 200km entfernt, da meine karre 13l/100km schluckt wären die 400km + 25 ca. 80. 
Daher würde ich es insofern dies möglich ist selber machen.

Vielen dank soweit!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2009)

Mogart schrieb:


> ...
> also verstehe ich das soweit schon mal richtig: Das FR 7 hat eine absenkbare Gabel und das FR 8 hat eindeutig die besseren Felgen und wiegt ein bissl weniger.



Ja. Und es hat die Fox36Van. Aber du hast ja noch die Boxxer, die kannst du ja bei Bedarf dann reintun statt der Domain, wenn du mal in den Park gehst.



Mogart schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte bei einem XL Rahmen das Gewicht keine Rolle spielen? ich bin 1,94cm groß und wiege 85kg mit Protektoren knapp 90kg. Weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch 20 kg Bike unter den Allerwertesten klemmen.
> ...
> Ich möchte verhindern, dass ich mir wieder ein Bike kaufe, dass A schwer und unhandlich ist und B Alpentouren NICHT zulässt.



Ich wieg auch so viel. Aber vielleicht bist du ja Raucher oder hast im Winter nix getan. 
Schwer und unhandlich ist es nicht, es trägt sich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Mogart (3. Juni 2009)

Hehe... Raucher bin ich nicht aber zweites trifft zu. Im ganzen Winter war ich vielleicht 3 mal schwimmen.

Aber das ist genau das, was ich wissen möchte. 
Wie steht es um die Handlichkeit, lässt sich das Fahrrad in der Ebene und am Berg angenehm fahren? Wie ist die Sitzhaltung? Auf dem Big Hit ist sie rein downhill orientiert.
Wie sind 16 kg zu bewerten. Mir schwebt halt eine geführte Trailbefahrung in Livignio vor und ich möchte nicht der Einzige mit Anker am Bein sein. Bergab soll es aber auch fetzen.

Ich kann mir halt kein Nerve und kein Tork gleichzeitig leisten. Ich war auch schon in Koblenz und bin ein Tork gefahren, das war aber ein 2008er in rot. Das ist nun schon wieder solange her, dass ich nicht mehr genau weiß ob ich damit Anstiege packe.

Also, meint ihr ein NORMALO packt mit einem FR den Berg hoch? Oder artet das in Frust aus!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat das FR9.0 das bessere P/L. Sitzhaltung ist angenehm, da der Vorbau sehr kurz ist. Das hat bei sehr steilen Anstiegen den Nachteil, dass das Vorderrad recht früh hochgeht. Ich rede vom FR9.0 mit 36er nicht absenkbar. Es ist definitiv gut bergauf zu fahren ohne ein XC Bike zu sein (Reifentuning würde sicher etwas bringen). Bergab reichen die Reserven auch für Livignio wobei da nur ein Bekannter von mir mitm Torque ES unterwegs war. Ne DH Maschine ists nicht, dafür ist das FR viel handlicher und wendiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2009)

Mogart schrieb:


> ...
> Wie steht es um die Handlichkeit, lässt sich das Fahrrad in der Ebene und am Berg angenehm fahren? Wie ist die Sitzhaltung? ...



Sitzhaltung angenehm sportlich beim CC - 
Bergab und im engen Trail sehr schön handlich.


----------



## Michael77 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gerade mein Torque ES 9 bekommen.. 
schnell zusammengebaut und grobes Setup durchgezogen.. scheint alles prima zu sein. 

Da es allerdings mein erstes "Versender-Bike" ist, bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, was ich alles überprüfen sollte.. Gibts ein paar allgemeine (und vielleicht spezielle Canyon) Tips?


----------



## para1236 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich brauche eure Hilfe!

Hat jemand von euch beim FR7 den DHX Dämpfer schon ausgebaut?
Bei mir kommt heftiges gwitschen und knarren aus der unteren Dämpferbefestigung. Wollte heute mal schnell die Schraube herausdrehen und reinigen bzw. etwas fetten. Schraube lässt sich jedoch kaum herausziehen. Dürfte eine sehr enge Passung sein. Muss man die Schraube mit einem Rundeisen rausschlagen? Sitzt so fest, dass ich befürchte die Schraube bzw. Buchse zu beschädigen.
Wer hat guten Rat?

Danke!


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich kann nur sagen dass es ein affen theater war den dämpfer in nen neuen rahmen überhaupt erst reinzubekommen. wenn sich die schraube aus dem gewinde gelöst hat würde ich die gewindebuchse mit ner anderen schraube rausziehen und dann versuchen die schraube durchzudrücken.


----------



## b3nl (3. Juni 2009)

Michael77 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mein Torque ES 9 bekommen..
> schnell zusammengebaut und grobes Setup durchgezogen.. scheint alles prima zu sein.
> 
> Da es allerdings mein erstes "Versender-Bike" ist, bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, was ich alles überprüfen sollte.. Gibts ein paar allgemeine (und vielleicht spezielle Canyon) Tips?



Tehe das frage ich mich auch, im Juni steht meins an.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

Ja Dämpfertausch ist nen ziemliches Gefummel. Nach jetzt gut 6mal Ein-Ausbau gehts flüssig von der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axxis (3. Juni 2009)

Ich würde bei meinem FR7 gerne die Gabel tauschen. Hab im Moment ein mögliches Angebot einer Totem, Schaftlänge sind jedoch nur 175 mm. Wie ich das der Canyon HP entnehme, hat mein Torque in Größe M ein 140 mm langes Steuerrohr. Bleiben 35 mm für den Vorbau, richtig?

Würde das passen?!


----------



## para1236 (3. Juni 2009)

@Freeman_1982

Hast du die Dämperschraube mit einem Durchschlag rausgeklopft oder gings bei dir leichter. Welches Fett nimmst du für die Buchsen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juni 2009)

gefettet habe ich nix.

Zu Anfang hab ich die Schrauben immer mitm Schlüssel rausgedreht, bis die herausgefallen sind. Fahrrad stand dabei (Nein ich hab den Dämpfer dabei nicht zermatsch, hatte den Rahmen dabei schon fest in der Hand. Der konnt nicht einfach runterfallen)... leider arbeitet sich dann das Gewinde in die Buchsen. Dann hab ich es mit Herausschlagen probiert - geht. Jetzt heb ich das Rad an und Wackel beim Rausziehen der Bolzen am Dämpfer. Das geht gut.


----------



## theworldburns (4. Juni 2009)

axxis schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meinem FR7 gerne die Gabel tauschen. Hab im Moment ein mögliches Angebot einer Totem, Schaftlänge sind jedoch nur 175 mm. Wie ich das der Canyon HP entnehme, hat mein Torque in Größe M ein 140 mm langes Steuerrohr. Bleiben 35 mm für den Vorbau, richtig?
> 
> Würde das passen?!



steuersatz nicht vergessen, das wird vermutlich nicht passen. da dürften ziemlich genau 7mm zu wenig dran sein


----------



## axxis (4. Juni 2009)

Tja, schade :/
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## harke (4. Juni 2009)

hab nochmal ne frage zum mavic freilauf der sich vom ritzel hat wegfressen lassen....


wie sieht das aus..nach der reparatur dürfte der zustand ja wie vorher sein...nur nicht optimal..das heißt mir könnte es jederzeit wieder passieren das der freilauf kaputt geht?

wäre es jetzt besser den reparierten zu verkaufen und sich nach anderen laufrädern umzusehen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2009)

axxis schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meinem FR7 gerne die Gabel tauschen. Hab im Moment ein mögliches Angebot einer Totem, Schaftlänge sind jedoch nur 175 mm. Wie ich das der Canyon HP entnehme, hat mein Torque in Größe M ein 140 mm langes Steuerrohr. Bleiben 35 mm für den Vorbau, richtig?
> 
> Würde das passen?!



Würde die Totem denn vom Schaftdurchmesser passen? (tapered steerer?) Jetzt mal abgesehen von der Schaftlänge.


----------



## Freistiler (4. Juni 2009)

Würd' ich nich' machen; der Steuersatz braucht auch noch Platz!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Würde die Totem denn vom Schaftdurchmesser passen? (tapered steerer?) Jetzt mal abgesehen von der Schaftlänge.




wenn sie 1 1/8 " ist müsste es passen. hat ja dann den gleichen durchmesser wie die domain und da vorher eben diese drin war, ist ja auch schon ein reduziersteuersatz wegen des getaperten steuerrohrs vorhanden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2009)

Nein, die Domain (zumindest die aus den 09er Torks) hat ja auch einen getaperten Schaft, das ist ja grade der Witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (6. Juni 2009)

ne allgemeine frage ist Ironhorse pleite gegangen 
Danke im vorraus
mfg knusbekeks


----------



## ARES3001 (6. Juni 2009)

ja mit columbia k2 und wer sonst noch dazugehört hat.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. Juni 2009)

Ja und statt ironhorse fahr ich jetzt Canyon


 ******* alles 


Also ich bin mit meinem Canyon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Neuester Aufbau, jetzt 15,1 Kilo, Nixon hab ich auch hier stehen, damit komm ich auf 14,7,
ist denk ich nicht schlecht für ein voll Freeridetaugliches Torque


----------



## ARES3001 (8. Juni 2009)

durolux?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Jap  ne 180er...


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute!!

Ich bin neu hier und möchte mir bald ein Freeridebike kaufen. Ich bin Student und habe nicht gerade viel Geld zur Verfügung. Deshalb bin ich auf Canyon gestossen und intressiere mich für das Torque Frx 9.0 LTD

Hab gerade mal ein paar Fragen: Also ist das Bike überhaupt gut??

Und auch zum versand: Ich komme ja aus der Schweiz. Wird mir dann am Zoll die vollen 19% Mehrwertsteuer der Deutschen zurückgezahlt und muss ich dann einfach noch die 7,6% des schweizer Zolles zahlen??

Und würde es sich lohnen direkt nach Koblenz zu fahren und dass ich das Bike dann selbst zu importieren anstelle mit der Post??

Danke schon mal für Antworten.

mfg schiltrac


----------



## ARES3001 (8. Juni 2009)

Ja das mit dem Zoll müsste so funktionieren. Wenn du das Bike über die Grenze "schmuggeln" willst musst du halt einfach glück haben. fahr einfach bevor du über die grenze fährst in bikepark und machs shmutzig, dann dürfte das klappen.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2009)

Das kann aber teuer werden!
Hotline fragen. Naja FRX LTD und kein Geld, Leute gibts 

@deco: das rechte Torque mit der Totem find ich aber schicker 

macht ihr eigentlich auch noch was anderes ausser Gabeln dingeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Aber da is hinten nur ein Fat Albert drauf, das geht garnicht


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das kann aber teuer werden!
> Hotline fragen. Naja FRX LTD und kein Geld, Leute gibts
> 
> @deco: das rechte Torque mit der Totem find ich aber schicker
> ...




Muhaha wer lesen kann uns so^^

Ist leider ein Liteville Kollege


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Muhahaha, schoma was von Ironie gehört?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. Juni 2009)

Ja hab ich schon von gehört ist mir aber nie über den Weg gelaufen dieser diese Ironie.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Zoll müsste so funktionieren. Wenn du das Bike über die Grenze "schmuggeln" willst musst du halt einfach glück haben. fahr einfach bevor du über die grenze fährst in bikepark und machs shmutzig, dann dürfte das klappen.


 

Ich will es ja nicht schmugglen, da ihr in Deutschland ja mehr Mehrwertsteuer habt als wir in der Schweiz, d.h dass es durch das Verzollen Geld geben sollte... 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Klebstoff (8. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Neuester Aufbau, jetzt 15,1 Kilo, Nixon hab ich auch hier stehen, damit komm ich auf 14,7,
> ist denk ich nicht schlecht für ein voll Freeridetaugliches Torque



sehr sehr geil! mach mal ne partlist bitte!!! 

ein freund fährt ein sc bullit mit 15000g und das fühlt sich richtig leicht an. 14,7 kg ist ja der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2009)

Puuuuh, Partliste...

so auf die schnelle:

Torque M 07
Manitou Evolver
Suntour Durolux bzw. Manitou Nixon 160 Intrinsic
XTR Kurbel
NC 17 Pedale mit Magnesium Body
XT Umwerfer 
XT Shadow Short Schaltwerk
Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel
Avid Elxir R vorne 200 hinten 185mm
Kindshock i900 Sattelstütze
Sunline V1 Lenker 38mm Rise 
Syntace Superforce 31.8 60mm Vorbau
XTR Trigger
Hope Pro II Naben
Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen und Alunippel
Alexrims k.a. Felgen jedenfalls leichter als DT 5.1
Maxxis Minion F FR 2.5 vorne
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 hinten
Lightschläuche
leichte Schaumstoffgriffe
einige Titan und Aluschrauben


----------



## dragon-777 (9. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Puuuuh, Partliste...
> 
> so auf die schnelle:
> 
> ...



Klingt gut und sieht auch klasse aus. Rahmen ist M?


----------



## MäxFäx (9. Juni 2009)

hi,hab da auch mal ne frage:

hab mir jetzt eine fox talas 36 mit 1.5" steuerrohr geholt.
passt die überhaupt in mein torque hinein?
also vom umfang her?

grüße max


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Juni 2009)

nein, wird nicht passen. das steuerohr ist bis auf den getaperten bereich 1 1/8".


----------



## Cube Lova (9. Juni 2009)

Nein tut sie nicht, da dein Tork ein 1,5 - 1 1/8 steuerrohr hat ( konisches Steuerrohr)


----------



## MäxFäx (9. Juni 2009)

ohh man...

hat zufällig jemand interesse an einer fox talas 36 1.5" in schwarz von 2009?
240mm steuerrohr länge.
komplett neu!

son kack...
also muss ich eine getapperte oder ne 1 1/8 gabel holen?

trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## dragon-777 (9. Juni 2009)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> ohh man...
> 
> hat zufällig jemand interesse an einer fox talas 36 1.5" in schwarz von 2009?
> 240mm steuerrohr länge.
> ...



Tapered oder 1-1/8 mit Reduziersteuersatz.


----------



## ARES3001 (10. Juni 2009)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> ohh man...
> 
> hat zufällig jemand interesse an einer fox talas 36 1.5" in schwarz von 2009?
> 240mm steuerrohr länge.
> ...



oh man, du tust mir echt leid ey. aber es gibt doch nen guten thread zu dem thema, hättste halt vor dem Kauf ein bißchen nachgelesen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Juni 2009)

Frag doch mal ganz lieb ob die die Gabel zurücknehmen. Ansonsten musste die halt irgendwem andrehen. Schaffste schon


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2009)

Man kann auch noch das Steuerrohr gegen ein getapertes austauschen lassen.
Beim 1.5" geht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (10. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Man kann auch noch das Steuerrohr gegen ein getapertes austauschen lassen.
> Beim 1.5" geht das


Echt geht das? Wie ist denn das Steuerrohr und die Brücke verbunden? Zum schrauben gibts da ja nix oder?


----------



## Groudon (10. Juni 2009)

müsste man wohl einen Händler/Betrieb finden, der dir das alte auspresst und ein neues einpresst


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Juni 2009)

das wär mir persönlich aber zu heikel bei so ner teuren gabel. zumal es ja genug leute gibt, die sie auch mit nem 1.5" schaftrohr gebrauchen können. ich würd sie entweder verkaufen oder nen reduziersteuersatz verwenden. optimal wär natürlich umtauschen wenn das noch geht, bei nem gewerblichen online-shop hast du 14 tage bedingungsloses rückgaberecht.


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Echt geht das? Wie ist denn das Steuerrohr und die Brücke verbunden? Zum schrauben gibts da ja nix oder?



Zu Toxoholic schicken! dann bleibt auch die Garantie erhalten.


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> das wär mir persönlich aber zu heikel  ich würd sie entweder verkaufen oder nen reduziersteuersatz verwenden. .



Dann zeig mir mal wie du ein 1,5" Rohr durch ein 11/8" Lager schieben willst mit Reduzieren ist da nichts!


----------



## ARES3001 (10. Juni 2009)

ermeint wohl mit heikel den wechsel des schaftrohrs


----------



## MäxFäx (10. Juni 2009)

ich denke ich werde sie wieder verkaufen!
umtauschen kann ich sie nicht mehr.
hab schon gefragt...
kennt ihr jemanden der interesse an dieser gabel hat?

wäre echt super.


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal wie du ein 1,5" Rohr durch ein 11/8" Lager schieben willst mit Reduzieren ist da nichts!



mein fehler


----------



## timothekid (10. Juni 2009)

im handbuch vom dhx steht das man die feder nur bis 4 umdrehungen
vorspannen darf. kam aber schon weitaus mehr als 4 mal gedreht
bei mir an. (im fr7.0) da ich leicht bin hab ichs fast ganz rausgedreht
aber hat das jetzt irgendwelche folgen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2009)

Fox Federn gehen oft genau aus, also nicht vorspannen wenn ihr mich fragt.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Juni 2009)

jo... nur soviel vorspannen bis die Feder beim fahren nicht mehr "klappert". Das reicht.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## timothekid (12. Juni 2009)

ich hab grad nochwas bemerkt.
wenn ich hinten die stecksachse festmache kann ich den hebel 
ganz leicht drehen.
???


----------



## loxa789 (12. Juni 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> ich hab grad nochwas bemerkt.
> wenn ich hinten die stecksachse festmache kann ich den hebel
> ganz leicht drehen.
> ???




[klugscheissmodus an]
sofort umtauschen das geht gar nicht.
 [klugscheissmodus off]

Ps.: ist so gewollt ist bei meinen Tork auch so.


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Juni 2009)

Maxle System:

Muss ich das benutzen? Gibt's eine Alternative, bzw. funktionieren am Hinterrad wenigstens die normalen Steckachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Juni 2009)

Nein. Du musst die Maxleachse benutzen. Mir ist keine andere Achse bekannt die kompatibel wäre. Das heißt ja nicht umsonst Maxlesystem.


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Juni 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Nein. Du musst die Maxleachse benutzen. Mir ist keine andere Achse bekannt die kompatibel wäre. Das heißt ja nicht umsonst Maxlesystem.



Ja, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## ARES3001 (13. Juni 2009)

klar, du kannst eine ganz normale 12mm achse benutzen, dazu musst du nur af der einen seite mit nem 12er das gewinde rausbohren, ist an sich Rahmentechnisch nix bedenkiches, jedoch kannste dann halt kein maxle mehr verwenden.


----------



## timothekid (13. Juni 2009)

braucht einer ne 350er feder und hat ne 300er?


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 90kg, Torque FR. welche Feder im DHX 4.0?



Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

 Kommt mit meinem Bullit perfekt hin. Canyon wollte mir eine 600er (!!) Feder andrehen...


----------



## dragon-777 (14. Juni 2009)

Kettenführung (zum 268. Mal )

Servus, habe jetzt nach der Suche hier im Thread folgenden Stand:

- schaltbare 2-fach Führungen nur mit Nacharbeit oder gleich im Eigenbau

Was ist aber mit Führungen für einzelne Blätter? Würde gern meine Saint-Kurbel mit einem 34er oder 38er Blatt weiter fahren. Hatte jetzt mal stark auf die ISCG Vorbereitung gehofft  hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## b3nl (15. Juni 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Maxle System:
> 
> Muss ich das benutzen? Gibt's eine Alternative, bzw. funktionieren am Hinterrad wenigstens die normalen Steckachsen?





Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Nein. Du musst die Maxleachse benutzen. Mir ist keine andere Achse bekannt die kompatibel wäre. Das heißt ja nicht umsonst Maxlesystem.



Im Endeffekt juckt die Frage mich auch arg. Zur Diebstahlvorbeugung habe ich in meinem aktuellen Fahrrad eine Achse verbaut, die sich nur mit Spezialwerkzeug lösen läßt. Und n reines "Schnellerspannersystem" ohne professionelle Belastung des Bikes imho nur Makulatur. Genauso wie der Forenthread sagt auch Canyon dass es nur mit Maxle betrieben werden kann, aber eine Frage hatte mir Canyon nicht beantwortet und zwar, auch wenn ich Maxle benutze, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das System etwas diebstahlsicherer zu machen? 
Den Rahmen "umbohren" kommt für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## dragon-777 (15. Juni 2009)

b3nl schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt juckt die Frage mich auch arg. Zur Diebstahlvorbeugung habe ich in meinem aktuellen Fahrrad eine Achse verbaut, die sich nur mit Spezialwerkzeug lösen läßt. Und n reines "Schnellerspannersystem" ohne professionelle Belastung des Bikes imho nur Makulatur. Genauso wie der Forenthread sagt auch Canyon dass es nur mit Maxle betrieben werden kann, aber eine Frage hatte mir Canyon nicht beantwortet und zwar, auch wenn ich Maxle benutze, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das System etwas diebstahlsicherer zu machen?
> Den Rahmen "umbohren" kommt für mich nicht in Frage



Mich nervt weniger der Aspekt der Diebstahlsicherheit, denn wer das Hinterrad haben will, wird im Zweifelsfall eher das ganze Rad klauen, um dann in Ruhe die spannenden Teile zu strippen. 
Was mich stört, ist die Notwendigkeit, einen hässlichen Schnellspanner durch die Gegend zu fahren, den ich nicht wirklich brauche... Würde lieber eine schlichte und evtl. sogar leichtere Achse verwenden.


----------



## MäxFäx (15. Juni 2009)

passt da nicht die syntace 12mm steckachse?
die in der jetzigen BIKE zum meilenstein gewählt werden kann!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

Kann man im DHX dauerhaft mit etwas reingedrehtem ProPedal fahren? Auch bergab? Nicht, dass der Dämpfer darunter leidet. Nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, müsste es gehen, wollte trotzdem nochmal fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (15. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kann man im DHX dauerhaft mit etwas reingedrehtem ProPedal fahren? Auch bergab? Nicht, dass der Dämpfer darunter leidet. Nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, müsste es gehen, wollte trotzdem nochmal fragen.



Das ist dem Dämpfer extrem egal, auch bergab. Regelt letztlich nur das Ansprechen auf die durch den Kettenzug erzeugten Bewegungen. Also keine Sorgen machen und weiter fahren.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre ein Torque fr von 07 in L. Ich brauche eine neue Kettenführung. Tretlagermontage. Hatte bis jetzt immer die von Truvativ aber ich wollte mal mein Bike etwas aufwerten. Was fahrt ihr für welche? Bei der Truvativ musste ich wegen dem Hinterbau ne ganze menge wegflexen weil der sonst geschliffen hätte. Die nächste sollte passen. Mir ist da die e13 ls1 bzw lg1+ und die srs+ aufgefallen. Ideal wäre in weiß. Tipps?


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Juni 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Torque fr von 07 in L. Ich brauche eine neue KettenfÃ¼hrung. Tretlagermontage. Hatte bis jetzt immer die von Truvativ aber ich wollte mal mein Bike etwas aufwerten. Was fahrt ihr fÃ¼r welche? Bei der Truvativ musste ich wegen dem Hinterbau ne ganze menge wegflexen weil der sonst geschliffen hÃ¤tte. Die nÃ¤chste sollte passen. Mir ist da die e13 ls1 bzw lg1+ und die srs+ aufgefallen. Ideal wÃ¤re in weiÃ. Tipps?



Servus, habe eine Ã¤hnlich gelagerte Frage am Sonntag eingestellt, bislang ohne Ergebnis... 
Kannst Du mir erklÃ¤ren, wo genau das Problem mit den FÃ¼hrungen liegt? Ich lese hier immer nur "passt nicht" â hast Du evtl. sogar ein Bild? Habe mir gerade das Torque bestellt und mache mir wegen dem Punkt langsam Sorgen.

Davon ab finde ich den Aufbau von Deinem Rad spannend â habe sonst noch keine 200er DoppelbrÃ¼cke im FR gesehen, zuviel Weg fÃ¼r den Hinterbau?
Werde bei mir eine 66er mit 170mm einbauen, nach dem ich jetzt einen passenden Reduzier-Steuersatz aufgetan habe. WÃ¼rde das ganze dann aber gern konsequent als Freerider fÃ¼r den Bikepark aufbauen, daher auch die Notwendigkeit fÃ¼r eine KettenfÃ¼hrung.


----------



## f1ref0xx (16. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich möchte mir ein Torque FR zulegen. 
Ich bin allerdings am schwimmen, welche Rahmengröße ich wählen soll. Laut Canyon's PPS bin ich so grad an der Grenze zwischen Größe S und Größe M. 

S ist allerdings im Moment nicht lieferbar. Warten oder M bestellen? 
Ich bin unentschlossen...


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Juni 2009)

f1ref0xx schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Torque FR zulegen.
> Ich bin allerdings am schwimmen, welche Rahmengröße ich wählen soll. Laut Canyon's PPS bin ich so grad an der Grenze zwischen Größe S und Größe M.
> ...



Hinfahren und probieren. Falsche Rahmenhöhe ist halt das Übelste, was so passieren kann. Und zwischen S und M tut sich schon ordentlich was, z.B. deutlich längeres Steuerrohr.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juni 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Servus, habe eine ähnlich gelagerte Frage am Sonntag eingestellt, bislang ohne Ergebnis...
> Kannst Du mir erklären, wo genau das Problem mit den Führungen liegt? Ich lese hier immer nur "passt nicht"  hast Du evtl. sogar ein Bild? Habe mir gerade das Torque bestellt und mache mir wegen dem Punkt langsam Sorgen.
> 
> Davon ab finde ich den Aufbau von Deinem Rad spannend  habe sonst noch keine 200er Doppelbrücke im FR gesehen, zuviel Weg für den Hinterbau?
> Werde bei mir eine 66er mit 170mm einbauen, nach dem ich jetzt einen passenden Reduzier-Steuersatz aufgetan habe. Würde das ganze dann aber gern konsequent als Freerider für den Bikepark aufbauen, daher auch die Notwendigkeit für eine Kettenführung.




Ich mach Bilder sobald ich den Howitzerschlüssel hier habe. Das Problem bei den Lagermontage ist, dass der Kranz der zwischen Lager und Rahmen geklemmt wird bei der Truvativ Kefü so brait ist das die auf dem Hinterbau aufliegt. Mit nem Schleifstein lies sich das locker beheben. Auch keine Probleme wegen der Steifigkeit. Nächstes Manko war, dass die Kettenrolle zu tief saß und beim einfedern des Hinterbaus, die Kette von der Rolle springen konnte. Um die Rolle deutlich höher anzusetzen musste zunächst wieder ein Schelifstein her. Soweit auch kein Problem etwas fummeln und probieren dann geht das und Gewichtsparen tuste so auch xD. Für dich ist das kein Problem weil das Fr von 2009 eine ISCG aufnahme hat. Somit keine Tretlagerklemmung sondern ne Kefü zum Schrauben braucht. Das Problem fällt mit dem Schleifen bei dir also eigendlich weg.

Ich würde gerne einfach jetzt eine weiße kefü haben die vllt generell etwas hochwertiger ist und sehr geräuscharm. Ich wollte deshalb wissen ob jemand was empfehlen kann. Am besten was wo die Führung für die Rolle so vertikal wie mäglich verläuft und idealer Weise halt in weiß.

Ich komm mit der Boxxer super klar. Sehr entspanntes Fahrverhalten passt auch gut zu dem Vivid den ich hinten verbaut habe. Die beiden arbeiten super zusammen. Ich werde mir jetzt aber auch eine 66sl von 2006/2007 zulegen einfach weil ich keine 200mm Fw für Freeride brauche und ich so auch etwas Gewicht sparen kann.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juni 2009)

f1ref0xx schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Torque FR zulegen.
> Ich bin allerdings am schwimmen, welche Rahmengröße ich wählen soll. Laut Canyon's PPS bin ich so grad an der Grenze zwischen Größe S und Größe M.
> ...




Ein Fahrrad muss passen wie ein Handschuh. Wenn der Rahemn zu klein oder zu groß ist ist das Müll. Darum ab zum Freund oder Händler und verschiedene Größen probefahren. Das ist das sicherste.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Juni 2009)

beim torque würde ich das größere nehmen, also m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juni 2009)

Also vorallem bei diesem Perfekt Positioning System fällt der Rahmen meist kleiner aus.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> beim torque würde ich das größere nehmen, also m



 Tork is eh recht kompakt


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ok, danke.



Samy,
pro pedal ist nichts anderes als low speed druckstufe. unterdrückt niederfrequente schwingungen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2009)

Ja ich weiß, meinen RP23 hätte ich aber lieber nicht im gelockten Zustand die Trails runtergejagt. Deswegen war die Frage, ob ich das dem DHX ruhig antun kann.


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, meinen RP23 hätte ich aber lieber nicht im gelockten Zustand die Trails runtergejagt. Deswegen war die Frage, ob ich das dem DHX ruhig antun kann.



Kann ich verstehen, aber das Mehrgewicht des DHX macht ihn halt auch robuster.


----------



## f1ref0xx (17. Juni 2009)

Hm ich denke 16.5" sollten eigentlich passen... Und vor allem ein kurzes Oberrohr käm mir als Mädel ja recht gelegen, ab M wird's denke ich zu groß :/ 

Das Problem ist, ich kann nicht "mal eben" nach Koblenz düsen um probezufahren, und kenne auch leider keinen der so ein Bike hat. Aber bisher bin ich mit 16" gut gefahren. 
Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn der Händler nicht mal eben umme Ecke ist... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3nl (17. Juni 2009)

f1ref0xx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich kann nicht "mal eben" nach Koblenz düsen um probezufahren



Naja mal eben ausm Pott mit der Bahn noch Koblenz düsen ist doch nicht das Problem , z.B. in Duisburg einsteigen und nach 2 Stunden ohne Umsteigen in Koblenz aussteigen. Also ich tus mir im Juni auch noch an


----------



## Booker55 (17. Juni 2009)

@ff1ref0xx

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe bist du 168cm? Also ich bin 180 und komme
gut mit dem FR in M zurecht. Wie schon geschrieben sitzt man da sehr kompakt drauf. 
  Ist dann wirklich die Frage ob es nicht bisschen zu groß für dich ist in M. 
War Mitte Mai mal in Koblenz zum Probefahren.

Wenn alles klappt hole ich es am 6.7 ab 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## salamandrina (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin 1,73 und fahre das FR in Grösse S und das passt super,
also denke ich dass bei 1,68 S besser passt als M


----------



## ARES3001 (17. Juni 2009)

1,88 m oder l ? was meint ihr?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab L bin 1,92 und mir is das auf den Leib gegossen. Das Fr ist schon Wendig und Agil und trotzdem krieg ich keine Rückenschmerzen. Musst halt du wissen was du machen willst. Ich wachse noch

Ich würde L an deiner Stelle nehmen die Rahmen fallen eh immer etwas klein aus. Und mit nem etwas zu großen Rahmen kann man immernoch besser fahren als mit dem zu kleinem Rahmen auf dem man Rückenschmerzen und sonst was bekommt.


----------



## chris_da_masta (17. Juni 2009)

@Phil DeLonge: Wie wärs mit´ner Kettenführung vom User Bommelmaster? Kostet relativ wenig, passt auch mit Innenlagerklemmung und arbeitet gut. Die Kefü ist allerdings nicht weiß.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> 1,88 m oder l ? was meint ihr?



L , unbedingt, das Teil ist KURZ!

 denke du hast deinen Rahmen schon?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> 1,88 m oder l ? was meint ihr?



bin etwa 1,88 und fahre L. Passt perfekt.


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin 1,86 und fahre M, wenn ich jedoch jetzt die Wahl hätte würde ich ein L nehmen, vllt. will ja einer tauschen  falls ja, melden  ob ES oder sonstwas, egal, hauptsache keins aus der ersten Serie mit Miniwippe.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich: Nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2009)

deins will ich eh net, will keins das als Bikeparkschlampe missbraucht wurde


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hätt gern ein XXL.


----------



## harke (17. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern ein XXL.




+29 zoll laufräder


----------



## frankZer (17. Juni 2009)

1,85 und l, m war bei der probefahrt deutlich zu kurz.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Juni 2009)

Ich würde jetzt auch lieber nen M nehmen, bin 172cm und zum Touren is S scho recht klein.Komme aber damit gut zurecht.
Bin sonst damit nur Park gefahren und jetzt is es halt mein Enduro/Tourer.


----------



## loxa789 (19. Juni 2009)

Zum Touren ist mir mein Tork im (s)172 cm auch zu klein aber im Park ist die Grösse genau richtig. Da ich noch zwei MTBs zuhause habe, benutze ich es meist nur wenn ich ein shuttle habe. Aber manchmal muss man sich für einen tollen Downhill halt auch etwas quälen.


----------



## hoernche99 (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mit 173cm auch ein M und bin super zufrieden. Das S fand ich auf der Probefahrt damals viel zu klein. Für den Park sicher in Ordnung aber für Enduro/Freeride Touren zu klein für mich. 

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2009)

Wo ihr immer schreibt für Park ist ein zu kleines Bike ganz gut - ich komm mit meinem auf Tour gut klar, auch bei schnellen Rumpelfreerides.
Aber im Park o.Ä. beim Hüpfen komm ich immer so hecklastig auf (ja ich weiss, üben üben) und dachte mir das liegt auch am kurzen Fahrwerk? 
Nachdem ich mal kurz auf nem 901 in L draufsaß dachte ich wow ist das lang...


----------



## T.V. (19. Juni 2009)

Pauschalaussagen wie: "Im park immer das Kleinere nehmen" würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Es kommt halt auf den Einsatzweck an. Wenn jemand auf Slopestyle mit Tricksereien steht ist kleiner und wendiger sicher sehr angenehm. Wenn jemand im Park haupsächlich DH Strecken runterbügelt läuft sicher das längere (größere) Bike besser.

Ich würde es von den eigenen Vorlieben/Geschmack/Einsatzweck abhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (19. Juni 2009)

bin 1,77 und fahre M. Ist mir fast zu groß. Würde S gerne mal probieren.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## karel (19. Juni 2009)

Bin 174cm und fahre T ES Gr. S bereits schon ein Jahr. Vorher hatte ich Canyon ES Gr. M. Am Anfang sah Gr. S zu klein, aber nach zwei oder drei Tagen war ich zufrieden dass ich Grosse S gewaehlt habe.


----------



## timothekid (20. Juni 2009)

1,80 und habe m.
perfekt!


----------



## Freerider_01 (20. Juni 2009)

1,82 und fahre M..könnte mir keine andere Größe vorstellen! Past Perfekt


----------



## 9mmBong (20. Juni 2009)

Mein ES08 ist grad gekommen jetzt hab ich so ein "Wackeln" am Vorderrad, bei genauem hinsehn sieht man das sich die Felge leicht zw. den Gabelbrücken verschieben lässt.
Ich hab kein Plan was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, allerdings sind noch 2 so enger werdende hülsen beim Maviczubehör drbei wenn ich die dazwischen machen würde krieg ich se aber nich mehr zw die Gabel.
Bitte kann mir einer helfen ich wart jetzt 3monate auf des ding und will heut eig noch raus drmit^^


----------



## 9mmBong (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (20. Juni 2009)

Steck die Hülsen auf die Nabe und gut ist es. Mach mal ein Foto nur von der Nabe kann sein, dass da noch eine Hülse drauf  ist, die aus dieses Rad nicht hingehört.
lg LOXA789.


----------



## 9mmBong (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## Freerider_01 (20. Juni 2009)

steck mal die 2 hülsen vom ersten bild auf die Nabe und entferne die anderen, die auf der Nabe sind, denn die sehen eigenartig aus. Hab selbst mavic´s nd da sind die gl. hülsen wie am ersten bild oben! dann müsste es funzen.


----------



## timothekid (20. Juni 2009)

hab eben bemerkt wenn ich wiegetritt trete und die kette 
auf den größeren ritzeln liegt knartzt es ziemlich laut.
hier war ja mal die diskussion ob das  normal ist oder nicht.
wurde daraus jetz aber nit so schlau^^


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juni 2009)

knarzen is nie normal...


gibt mittel und wege dies leicht aus der Welt zu schaffen, in 99,9% der Fälle ist es das Tretlager das mit kaum Fett montiert wurde,
ausbauen, richtig richtig viel Fett aufs Gewinde, vorher schön ordentlichst reinigen, dann wieder festziehen und richtig männlich anknallen, dann
sollte nix mehr knarzen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. Juni 2009)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> @Phil DeLonge: Wie wärs mit´ner Kettenführung vom User Bommelmaster? Kostet relativ wenig, passt auch mit Innenlagerklemmung und arbeitet gut. Die Kefü ist allerdings nicht weiß.



Bommelmaster hab ich kontaktiert und erfahren das er noch 2 Monate für Prototypen braucht und die erstmal mit seinem Cheffe testet. Also brauch ich eine andere Lösung. Sonst wer eine Idee?


----------



## 9mmBong (21. Juni 2009)

OK Felgen sitzen nun Bombe aber wenn ich Kurven fahr, selbst bei schrittgeschw., macht die "The One" vorne wie hinten derb laute Vibrationsgeräusche hört sich aber nicht wirklich wie en Schleifen an. Zieh ich die Bremshebel leicht an hörts auf...????

Einer ne Ahnung was da nicht passen könnte?


----------



## githriz (21. Juni 2009)

Schon den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet?


----------



## 9mmBong (21. Juni 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Schon den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet?


Nope, wenn ich die Räder im Stehen anschuck laufen die Scheiben schön mittig, setzt ich mich drauf und fahr ne Runde(bei Kurven) geht das Gescheppere los.


----------



## theworldburns (21. Juni 2009)

oftmals kann man das lösen in dem man jemand aufs rad setzt und dann die scheiben neu ausrichtet, kann ohne belastung dann manchmal leicht schleifen aber beim fahren läufts ohne widerstand. probiers mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die Steckachse etwas fester anziehst und den Bremssattel genau ausrichtest kann es etwas besser werden.
Meine ziehe ich etwa Handfest an zu fest ist auch wieder schlecht. 
Du musst aber bedenken, dass die großen Bremsscheiben am Tork auch bei geringen verziehen der Gabel wie beim  bremsen am Bremssattel schon 2-3 mm aus der Mitte laufen. Dies ist leider nur sehr schwer weg zu bekommen und macht sich mit klingeln bemerkbar.
lg Loxa789


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. Juni 2009)

@9mmBong: Komisch mit dem Mavic Hülsen. Ich habe die an meinem ES9er noch in der Verpackung gelassen und mein Vorderrad sitzt bombenfest...

Naja Hauptsache bei dir passt es jetzt


----------



## Michael77 (21. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @9mmBong: Komisch mit dem Mavic Hülsen. Ich habe die an meinem ES9er noch in der Verpackung gelassen und mein Vorderrad sitzt bombenfest...
> 
> Naja Hauptsache bei dir passt es jetzt



Hab diese "Hülsen" bei mir auch nicht montiert und das VR sitzt ohne Spiel und Wackeln.. wofür sind die denn überhaupt gut?


----------



## 9mmBong (21. Juni 2009)

Michael77 schrieb:


> Hab diese "Hülsen" bei mir auch nicht montiert und das VR sitzt ohne Spiel und Wackeln.. wofür sind die denn überhaupt gut?



Ja hab die jetzt au nicht benutzt, denk ma die sind für nen evtl. wechsel auf ne andre Felge.

Zum aktuellen Problem:

Fahren ohne leicht angezogene Bremsgriffe geht eig. gar nich ohne das es bei jeder heftigen Beschleunigung oder Kurve laut zu vibrieren anfängt, vergleichbar vom Geräusch mit nem lockeren Flaschenhalter nur halt hochfrequenter. Man könnt grad meinen, man sei mit nem Marktkaufbike unterwegs und nich mit nem 3000 Hobel

Für die Experten ma paar Bilder, könnt ja sen Canyon hat geschlampt und was vergessen zu montiern.(Ist da nich ne Gummiunterlagsscheibe bei den Schrauben? Weil ich hab da jeweils nur eine aus Eisen)


----------



## Michael77 (22. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Ja hab die jetzt au nicht benutzt, denk ma die sind für nen evtl. wechsel auf ne andre Felge.



OK.. hatte mir auch schon sowas gedacht..



9mmBong schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Problem:
> 
> Fahren ohne leicht angezogene Bremsgriffe geht eig. gar nich ohne das es bei jeder heftigen Beschleunigung oder Kurve laut zu vibrieren anfängt, vergleichbar vom Geräusch mit nem lockeren Flaschenhalter nur halt hochfrequenter. Man könnt grad meinen, man sei mit nem Marktkaufbike unterwegs und nich mit nem 3000 Hobel



Zu dem "Klingeln" gibts schon jede Menge Posts & Threads..
ein paar Leute haben das wohl mit "Rumbastelei" in den Griff bekommen..

Ich war am Anfang auch super irritiert, weil ich dachte, es wäre irgendwas lose oder falsch montiert.. dem ist aber nicht so..
Einfach ignorieren.. oder auf Felgenbremsen umsteigen..


----------



## theworldburns (22. Juni 2009)

sieht trotzdem so aus als wär der bremssattel nicht gut eingestellt. schaut so aus als wäre an der stelle die ich hier markiert habe zwischen scheibe und belag weniger oder kein freiraum als drumherum


----------



## decolocsta (22. Juni 2009)

oben steht der Belag links an und rechts ist Luft, beim unteren Belag hast du links Luft und er steht rechts an.
Also sehr suboptimal und eine Erklärung für dein Problem.


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe, werd die Abstände nochma überprüfen und wenns nich besser wird schau ich ma beim Händler vorbei. Canyon schickt zwar schon nen Rücksendeschein allerdings hab ich kein Bock nach nem 1/4 Jahr warten des Bike nach 2Tagen wieder für X Wochen einzuschicken.

Ob Unterlagsscheiben oder der gleichen fehlen hat keiner bemerkt,oder?


----------



## aibeekey (22. Juni 2009)

da fehlt nix und das bike deswegen zu canyon schicken wär lächerlich.... hier im forum is zigmal beschrieben, wie man bremsen ausrichtet. les es dir durch und stell die selber ein, is ne sache von 5 minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derotter (22. Juni 2009)

ganz meiner meinung. kein wunder, dass canyon so langsam ist, wenn die durch solche sachen belästigt werden.
nichts für ungut, aber das zu beheben braucht nicht mal 5 min...^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Juni 2009)

naja also bei 5 min. wärs wohl ein "Glückstreffer" würd ich sagen. Ich glaub ich hab den Dreh raus und brauch trotzdem etwas länger. Sagen wir 6 min. pro Bremssattel. Dann sollte es passen. 

oder man übt halt 100mal an jedem. Dann vielleicht auch in unter 5min.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> oben steht der Belag links an und rechts ist Luft, beim unteren Belag hast du links Luft und er steht rechts an.
> Also sehr suboptimal und eine Erklärung für dein Problem.



nimmt sone sattelposition eigentlich auch signifikant negativen einfluss auf die bremsperformance?


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

derotter schrieb:


> ganz meiner meinung. kein wunder, dass canyon so langsam ist, wenn die durch solche sachen belÃ¤stigt werden.
> nichts fÃ¼r ungut, aber das zu beheben braucht nicht mal 5 min...^^


 
Stimmt schon, nur wenn ich aufn Bike 3 Monate warte, fast 3000 Okken hinleg und dann auf den ersten km Ohrenkrebs bekomm(is nich nur en leichtes Schleifen, da vibrierts bei jeder Schlangenlinie die ich fahr) wÃ¼rdet ihr euch doch au anpissen...

Fakt im Moment is dass ich ne 400â¬ Bremse hab, die ohne zu Bremsen, fast an die LautstÃ¤rke der Stollenreifen rann kommt und des kanns ja wohl nich sein.

Und das es bei Canyon so lang dauert liegt an der internen Kommunikation, bei mir wurde laut Mails des Bike 2 mal verschickt und war laut Hotline Ã¶fters in Montage. Nach 2 Monaten hab ich dann durch ne PM erfahren, dass mein Bike zwar gebucht sei aber physisch nicht existent ist....Nun hab ichs und es fÃ¤hrt sich au bombe, hÃ¶rt sich aber an wie wenn ich mir eins zum Preis meiner Pedale gekauft hÃ¤tte ^^


----------



## derotter (22. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt. ist nur einstellungssache. woran sollte des sonst liegen?^^


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juni 2009)

hey ma im ernst, 200mm scheiben, freeride hobel, wenn die dinger n bißchen krach machen gehört das zum guten Ton des bikeparks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (22. Juni 2009)

Mag sein aber an der Eisdiele verschreckt man die Weiber.

Schraub die zwei Schrauben die im ersten Bild zusehen sind auf Drück die Bremse so das sie sich an die Scheibe ausrichtet und schraube die schrauben wieder fest (Dabei den Bremsgriff gedrückt halten das der Bremssattel nicht verrutscht!)


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Mag sein aber an der Eisdiele verschreckt man die Weiber.
> 
> Schraub die zwei Schrauben die im ersten Bild zusehen sind auf Drück die Bremse so das sie sich an die Scheibe ausrichtet und schraube die schrauben wieder fest (Dabei den Bremsgriff gedrückt halten das der Bremssattel nicht verrutscht!)



Thx werd ich morgen ma probiern


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

derotter schrieb:


> wie gesagt. ist nur einstellungssache. woran sollte des sonst liegen?^^



Jo des hoff ich au, wollt halt falls Canyon mehr verbockt hat wissen was es ist, nich das ich dran rumm mach obwohl alles eh schon zum Scheitern verurteilt wäre


----------



## aibeekey (22. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, nur wenn ich aufn Bike 3 Monate warte, fast 3000 Okken hinleg und dann auf den ersten km Ohrenkrebs bekomm(is nich nur en leichtes Schleifen, da vibrierts bei jeder Schlangenlinie die ich fahr) würdet ihr euch doch au anpissen...



stimmt schon, nur wenn du bedenkst, dass du für ein ähnliches rad bei nem anderen hersteller min 4000 okken hinlegst... 

ne im ernst, wer sich bei canyon ein rad bestellt, sollte zumindest die basics draufhaben bzw gewillt sein, sich diese anzueignen...

es kann nicht angehen, dass die leute alle geld sparen wollen und dann jammern, wenn die schaltung oder die bremsen nicht optimal eingestellt sind


----------



## simdiem (22. Juni 2009)

meinst du eigentlich dass deine Scheiben klingeln, oder dass sie vibrieren(stottern) beim bremsen. Das ist nämlich ein Unterschied. Meine Scheiben haben auch geklingelt. Immer auf Asphalt bei 29 km/h die vordere. Nun hab ich den Bremssattel so eingestellt, dass die Scheibe leicht schleift und jetzt ist das Klingeln weg.


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> meinst du eigentlich dass deine Scheiben klingeln, oder dass sie vibrieren(stottern) beim bremsen. Das ist nämlich ein Unterschied. Meine Scheiben haben auch geklingelt. Immer auf Asphalt bei 29 km/h die vordere. Nun hab ich den Bremssattel so eingestellt, dass die Scheibe leicht schleift und jetzt ist das Klingeln weg.



Hihi is en vibrierendes klingeln vergleichbar mit nem lockeren Aluflaschenhalter auch zu hören wenn man mim Fingernagel an der Scheibe zupft


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2009)

Stell den Bremssattel korrekt ein und wenn das nichts hilft wechsle die Reifen, bei mir wars nur bei einer bestimmten Reifensorte bei ca. 23 -26 km/h. 
Aber das hört man doch nur auf Asphalt?


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber das hört man doch nur auf Asphalt?



Ja, und da hat solch ein Rad nichts zu suchen (außer bei kurzer An- und Heimfahrt vor die Haustüre).


----------



## Ghoosa (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

meine Oro haben am Anfang auch recht stark geklingelt, was aber mit der Zeit etwas nachgelassen hat.

Was bei mir recht gut geholfen hat, ist den Luftdruck der Reifen zu erhöhen. Ab 3 bar klingelt nix mehr und mit 2 bar klingts nach Almauftrieb 
Evtl. könnte auch eine etwas festere Speichenspannung helfen.

@simdiem
kann mich dazu an ausschweifende Diskusionen in nem anderen Thread erinnern 


Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## theworldburns (23. Juni 2009)

ich bin der meinung man kann den fahrspaß nicht größer mindern als zuviel druck zu fahren. wenn man nun den druck auf 150% hochschraubt um einem klingeln der scheiben entgegenzuwirken hat man den teufel mit dem beelzebub ausgetrieben - nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (23. Juni 2009)

Zeigt aber doch, in meinem Fall, dass es nicht nur die Scheibe/ Einstellung des Bremssattels sein kann, oder?
Ich kann mit nem gewissen Restklingeln bei 2,5 bar recht gut leben und vom Fahrverhalten find ichs nicht negativ.


----------



## theworldburns (23. Juni 2009)

die vibrationen machen sich einfach noch zusätzlich negativ bemerkbar. das generelle problem ist aber dass deine bremsen schlecht eingestellt sind. wir wollen die ursachen bekämpfen, nicht die auswirkungen.


----------



## Ghoosa (23. Juni 2009)

hmmm, also gab letztes Jahr schon ne heiße Debatte zu dem Thema (Formula quitscht oder so ähnlich) und bei gewissen Bikes mit Formula wollt sich nix einstellen lassen.
Die 200er Scheiben scheinen, durch die Materialstärke und Durchmesser bedingt, einfach durch leichteste Vibrationen zum Klingeln zu neigen (Resonanz?).

Hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr zum friemeln und kann persönlich halt mit 2,5 bar und leichtem klingeln leben, aber muss jeder selbst wissen


Ups steht nen par Stellen unter diesem Thread, evtl, sollts da mit diesem Thema weiter gehen ^^
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320324


----------



## Temtem (23. Juni 2009)

Mall ne wichtige frage an meinen torque ist mir aufgefall das im hinterbau der abstand linkes gößer ist als rechts so ungefähr __reifen____  (und das hier __ steht führ den abstand)
 Achja reifen ist nen Muddy Marry 2,35 kleiner als der serien reifen big betty

thx


----------



## Ghoosa (23. Juni 2009)

Reifenbreite ist egal, sollte mittig sitzen. Evtl. mal nen Foto posten, Zwecks Verständnis?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Mall ne wichtige frage an meinen torque ist mir aufgefall das im hinterbau der abstand linkes gößer ist als rechts so ungefähr __reifen____  (und das hier __ steht führ den abstand)
> Achja reifen ist nen Muddy Marry 2,35 kleiner als der serien reifen big betty
> 
> thx



Wenn du freihändig geradeaus fahren kannst ohne zu kippeln sollte das egal sein - das Tork hat einen asymetrischen Hinterbau, da kann man das schlecht in Bezug auf die Kettenstreben sagen.


----------



## benzofat (24. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage, habe wie beschrieben die Ausfallenden am Fr 9.0 vor einer Weile abschleifen lassen. Habe das bei einem Metallbauer gemacht und gedacht der machts bestimmt gut, alles genau erklärt usw. Der gute Herr hat dann aber einfach mal kurzerhand alles runtergeschliffen und auch gleich noch meine Steckachse verloren... Na gut neue Steckachse gekauft (und dem Übeltäter verrechnet). Hätte ich mit einer Feile auch selbst gekonnt...
Habe dann halt wohl oder übel eine passende Unterlagscheibe genommen und damit lässt sich auch relativ elegant lösen, da die U-Schiebe genau den richtigen Aussen- und Lochdurchmesser und Dicke hat. Soweit also alles gut aber irgendwie hat das Hinterrad dennoch leichtes Spiel. Es kann meiner Meinung aber nicht an dieser Abschleif Aktion liegen, das das Rad jetzt mit der Unterlagsscheibe sauber aufliegt und auch sauber klemmbar ist. Irgendwas in der Nabe oder so muss Spiel haben. Ist zwar nur wenig aber hätte dennoch lieber kein Spiel. Beim Kumpel ists genau das gleiche mit dem Fr 8.0 und auch mein Bruder am Es 9.0 hat Spiel (und nichts abschleifen lassen), nur ein Bekannter hat beim FRX mit den Deemax kein Spiel. Ist da ein Problem bekannt? So hart rangenommen habe ichs dann auch nicht, dass das Radlager hinüber ist.


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Juni 2009)

Hast du mal mit dem beiliegenden Mavic Schlüssel (am anderen Ende vom beiliegenden Felgenheber) die Narbe auf der linken Seite angezogen? Die war bei mir (ES9) auch von Anfang an etwas lose...


----------



## Temtem (24. Juni 2009)

wie kann man bilder hochladenauf mtb news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



Hi Deco,

soso, hast mal wieder gebastelt, schaut gut aus (aber das weißt Du ja) 
Ich hab gestern auch endlich meine Kettenführung montiert (selfmade; 3mm Carbon; Shaman Rolle) 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> selfmade; 3mm Carbon; Shaman Rolle)
> 
> M.f.G.
> 
> Volker



Danke 

die gleiche hab ich auch  nur bei mir ist die Platte aus 3mm GFK, evtl. bau ich sie irgendwann nochmal aus Karbon...


----------



## theworldburns (25. Juni 2009)

is ja n super rockring, und die rolle erst


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)

Ja, hab ich beides vom nettesten Puky fahrenden Weihnachstmann


----------



## LukiSkywalker (25. Juni 2009)

Hi
Wie fährt sich das Torque Fr auf der ebene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (25. Juni 2009)

ich glaub mit so einer Fragestellung bekommst du nicht wirklich brauchbare informationen.


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## Ghoosa (25. Juni 2009)

langsamer als nen Rennrad, aber besser als nen Roller


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2009)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Hi
> Wie fährt sich das Torque Fr auf der ebene?



Hey da ich in der Ebene wohne, kann ich antworten!
Gut, wenn man leichte Reifen ala Diesel mit viel Druck draufmacht. 
Nicht grad ein Rennrad, aber ok.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Juni 2009)

Meine 350 x 2.8 Feder im DHX4 ist 14,5 cm lang.
Eine 400 x 2.8er Feder ist 13,8 cm lang. Kann ich die trotzdem in meinen DHX einbauen?


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2009)

ähhhh, ja


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Juni 2009)

Danke, bei mir gibt es nicht so die Downhills und Singletrails


----------



## ARES3001 (26. Juni 2009)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Danke, bei mir gibt es nicht so die Downhills und Singletrails



ehm für was dann 170mm Federweg?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Juni 2009)

@deco: danke.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2009)

So, Leute, ich komm nicht aus dem Grübeln raus, ich bin mir nun fast sicher das ich einen L Rahmen testen will.
War grad kurz davor ein ES zu bestellen  
Aber ich versuch es glaub ich erstmal so.

Wer hätte interesse an einen Rahmentausch?
Biete mein Torque in Black Anod in Rahmengröße M zum
tausch gegen ein Torque ab 07 in L an.
Farbe und Modell ist egal.
Einfach mal anbieten über PM.

Man könnte sich auch treffen und direkt die Parts von
einem aufs andere Rad bauen, da würde sich schon
was finden, geht erstma rein ums interesse, einzelheiten
würden sich schon ergeben.

Großes Interesse hätte ich z.b. an einem ES.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (26. Juni 2009)

Bin am überlegen mir ein Torque aufzubauen, weiß aber nicht recht, welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll.

Ich bin 1,84m groß und habe 86cm Beinlänge, PPS sagt Größe M, aber bei 1cm mehr Beinlänge springt es auf L.

Mein Nutzungsbereich ist eher bergab orientiert, ich will aber auch alles selbst hochtreten und auch hier im Taunus längere Touren mit stetigem bergauf bergab machen.

Da das Torque sowieso recht kompakt ist, fürchte ich M dürfte für längere Touren zu klein sein, evtl. lieber L mit kürzerem Vorbau?!

Für Bikepark hab ich mein Helius ST, allerdings für richtig lange und technisch nicht so anspruchsvolle Touren auch noch das 101. Das Torque soll die Lücke dazwischen schliessen und vorallendingen zum Einsatz kommen, wenn es in die Alpen geht und wenn es bergab etwas härter sein soll.

Wird denke ich wenn dann das Torque ES 7.0 werden, bin halt nur bei der Größe noch unentschieden...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Juni 2009)

L


Bin 1,92 und hab ne beinlänge von 90 

L ist mir schon fast zu klein wird dir also locker passen.


----------



## maddin80 (26. Juni 2009)

Hi! Es war hier die Rede von den klingelnden 200 Formula The One Bremsen, wurde dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden?

Gruß


----------



## theworldburns (26. Juni 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir ein Torque aufzubauen, weiß aber nicht recht, welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll.



ich bin 177cm groß und fahre nen M rahmen mit nem 70er vorbau. passt mir super. ich würde an deiner stelle L nehmen und eben wie geplant nen kurzen vorbau drauf packen.


----------



## user_1024 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Torque könnte mein nächstes Fully werden. Jetzt hab ich mich hier schon durchgelesen und habe den Eindruck, daß die meisten ein Torque FR fahren. (Oder die Torque FR Fahrer sind einfach fleißiger beim posten).

Im Moment würde ich eher zum Torque ES 7 tendieren. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen. "Ab wann braucht man besser das FR". Gelegentliche und gemäßigte Bikepark-Besuche sollten möglich sein.

Wenn es für das Gewicht einen guten Grund gibt, ist der Gewichtsunterschied vertretbar.

Also bitte einmal kurz Eure Erfahrungen ES7 vs FR8 

Danke!

user_1024


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

Gelegentliche gemässigte Biekparkbesuche gehen auch mit einem AM. 
Da das Tork ES einiges stabiler sein sollte, müsste das also dicke langen. Auch die Ausstattung ist bis auf die 3-fach Kurbel und den langen Vorbau dafür ok. 
Eigentlich sehe ich keinen Sinn im schwereren Rahmen des FR, solange man keine Monsterdrops macht. Beulen kriegt der genauso. Die Maxle ist etwas steifer als der Schnellspanner beim ES.
Da musst du halt die Teile die dran sind vergleichen. 
Wart bis zur Eurobike, das neue Tork2010 wird sicher der Hammer! Muss ja schliesslich das 901 toppen, ist doch klar...


----------



## ARES3001 (27. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gelegentliche gemässigte Biekparkbesuche gehen auch mit einem AM.
> Da das Tork ES einiges stabiler sein sollte, müsste das also dicke langen. Auch die Ausstattung ist bis auf die 3-fach Kurbel und den langen Vorbau dafür ok.
> Eigentlich sehe ich keinen Sinn im schwereren Rahmen des FR, solange man keine Monsterdrops macht. Beulen kriegt der genauso. Die Maxle ist etwas steifer als der Schnellspanner beim ES.
> Da musst du halt die Teile die dran sind vergleichen.
> Wart bis zur Eurobike, das neue Tork2010 wird sicher der Hammer! Muss ja schliesslich das 901 toppen, ist doch klar...



hat der FR nicht 10mm mehr federweg und ne leicht veränderte geo?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> hat der FR nicht 10mm mehr federweg und ne leicht veränderte geo?



Ich glaub nicht dass man die 5mm Oberrohrlänge spürt. 

Alles andre ist gleich - wenn der Hub des Dämpfers 70mm ist, kommen hinten 170mm Federweg raus (bei meinem FR stehen auch "160mm" drauf).


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Juni 2009)

Jop. An meinem Fr von 07 steht auch noch 160 drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (27. Juni 2009)

oh nein nun bitte keine federwegsdiskussion starten, schon zu oft gehabt ;D


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Vivid sehr zufrieden


Stahlfederdämpfer rules


----------



## Napoli94 (27. Juni 2009)

ich hab rahmengröße L und bin 1,80 und des passt wie angegossen. Ich musste nur noch n bissle den Sattel zurück schieben, dann hat alles gepasst


----------



## Napoli94 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frgae an alle. Und zwar hab ich jetzt mein torque schon seit 3 wochen. Fährt supper aber meine Steckachse vorne knirscht, wenn ich in kurven gehe oder im stehen bergauf fahre!! Ich kenn mich mit Steckachsen nich so aus deshalb die Frage, ob des normal is oder muss man da was machen??


----------



## aibeekey (28. Juni 2009)

sicher, dass sie fest genug angezogen und gefettet is? das könnte knirschen verursachen


----------



## mylo (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich des PerfectPositioningSystems auf der Canyon Website.
Wenn ich eine Körpergröße von 1.90 einstelle, empfiehlt mir das PPS den M Rahmen. 
Wenn ich aber jeztz eine Körpergröße von 1.60 einstelle den S Rahmen.
Soweit ist ja alles klar und logisch, wenn ich aber jetzt wieder auf 1.90 zurückstelle, bleibt die Empfehlung bei S.
Wie kann das sein?
mfg
mylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Juni 2009)

Du bist 1,90m? Nimm L. Ich bin 1,92 und komm mit L gut klar. Passt bei mir genau. Kann ich die auch empfehlen. Dieses pps fällt sehr klein aus.


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gelegentliche gemässigte Biekparkbesuche gehen auch mit einem AM.
> Da das Tork ES einiges stabiler sein sollte, müsste das also dicke langen. Auch die Ausstattung ist bis auf die 3-fach Kurbel und den langen Vorbau dafür ok.
> Eigentlich sehe ich keinen Sinn im schwereren Rahmen des FR, solange man keine Monsterdrops macht. Beulen kriegt der genauso. Die Maxle ist etwas steifer als der Schnellspanner beim ES.
> Da musst du halt die Teile die dran sind vergleichen.
> Wart bis zur Eurobike, das neue Tork2010 wird sicher der Hammer! Muss ja schliesslich das 901 toppen, ist doch klar...



901er toppen wäre 'ne Idee  auf's gleiche Niveau kommen wäre aber auch schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## theworldburns (28. Juni 2009)

was gibts da zu toppen? nimm dir nen tork ES, bau nen dÃ¤mpfer mit 70mm hub ein und schon haste 170mm federweg bei 3,1kilo + dÃ¤mpfer. das sind knappe 100 gramm mehr, dafÃ¼r 1000â¬ weniger.
was nicht geht ist nen 240er dÃ¤mpfer in das rad stecken, da schlÃ¤gt der hinterbau am sattelrohr an. aber mal im ernst - wer legt sich denn nen 2. dÃ¤mpfer, ne andere umlenkung, gabel und laufrÃ¤der in den keller und baut dem klump auch noch regelmÃ¤Ãig um, nur um mal 30mm mehr federweg zu haben?


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juni 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> was gibts da zu toppen? nimm dir nen tork ES, bau nen dämpfer mit 70mm hub ein und schon haste 170mm federweg bei 3,1kilo + dämpfer. das sind knappe 100 gramm mehr, dafür 1000 weniger.
> was nicht geht ist nen 240er dämpfer in das rad stecken, da schlägt der hinterbau am sattelrohr an. aber mal im ernst - wer legt sich denn nen 2. dämpfer, ne andere umlenkung, gabel und laufräder in den keller und baut dem klump auch noch regelmäßig um, nur um mal 30mm mehr federweg zu haben?



Genau, und damit haben wir dann auch ALLE Unterschiede der Rahmen erledigt: Geometrie, Gewicht, Steckachsen-System, Schaltwerkbefestigung? Das rechtfertigt zwar in Summe vielleicht den 1000er nicht, aber ich finde, dass ist doch noch ein Stück vom Torque weg, so gut dass Teil auch schon ist.


----------



## theworldburns (28. Juni 2009)

Ho ho, ganz ruhig.
Geometrie und Rahmendesign des 901 sind wohl 1A vom Tork abgekupfert. Zwar ist diese "Freeride" Geometrie nichts besonderes und entsprechende Räder von verschiedenen Herstellern unterscheiden sich zum Teil nur in Nuancen aber dem 901 nun eine "andere" Geometrie als dem Tork zuzusprechen ist Unsinn, zumal jeder ein bisschen anders misst. Ich glaube mal nachgeschaut zu haben - wenn man die Einbaulängen der Gabeln gleichsetzt nähern sie die Geometrien noch weiter an. 
Wenn du ein Tork FR wählst hast du ne Steckachse, mit nem ES ist das Gewicht quasi gleichauf. Beides zusammen kann man hier (noch) nicht haben. Der Punkt geht an das 901. Was zur Steckachse jedoch noch zu sagen ist: So gut wie angepriesen ist sie nun auch nicht. Soviel ich weiß werden die 901 ohne Steckachse gewogen. Wieso macht man das? Bei ner Gabel gehören sie auch dazu. Zudem äußerste man sich seitens der Liteville Mitarbeiter im 901 Thread nicht auf meine Frage wieso man den "Sturz" (oder was auch immer das war) angeblich super einfach einstellen kann, er sich jedoch nicht von allein verstellen könnte. Die Antwort auf diese Frage blieb man mir schuldig. Ebenso hat mir niemand beantwortet wieso seitens Liteville behauptet wird dass das X12 System sogar leichter sei als ein gewöhnliches Schnellspannersystem. Am Rahmen ist mehr Material, die Achse ist deutlich schwerer als ein gewöhnlicher Schnellspanner und nen Inbusschlüssel (in meinem Rechenbeispiel war es sogar der gelbe von Syntace) muss man auch mit sich führen da man das Hinterrad unterwegs sonst nicht ausbauen kann. Das einzige Gewicht was man wirklich spart ist ein wenig an der Nabe, jedoch nichtmal genug um allein den Inbusschlüssel auszugleichen (3-5g). Selbst wenn man sagt dass man eh nen Inbus dabei hat läuft es darauf hinaus dass X12 schwerer ist, freilich auch steifer - aber das hat nie jemand in Frage gestellt.
Wegen der Schaltwerksbefestigung kauft wohl auch niemand das 901 oder? Ich hab ein auswechselbares Schaltauge, das erfüllt seinen Zweck. Ob nun das Schaltauge samt Schaltwerk draufgeht oder das Schaltwerk allein ist mir dann auch relativ schnuppe. Kann der Bügel der extra Schaltwerksbefestigung nicht auch kaputt gehen?

Immernoch 1000 wert? Warten wir die nächsten Messen ab, dann kommt das leichte Tork mit Steckachse sicher. Ich freue mich schon auf die Kommentare der dezerebrierten Litevillerschaft die dann losschreit und sagt Canyon hätte dieses und jenes Detail vom 901 geklaut.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Juni 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Kettenführung.

Für mein Torque fr L 2007. Ist Tretlagerklemmung.

E.13 LS1 oder E.13 SRS+?


Bei der truvativ musste ich gut was wegflexen. Die is mir mitlerweile zu laut.


----------



## aibeekey (28. Juni 2009)

denk dran, dass du irgendwas mit e-type befestigung brauchst, das die entsprechende platte dann ersetzt... wenn du einfach zusätzlich noch ne kettenführung reinmachst, is deine kettenlinie für die katz.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Juni 2009)

E-type is fürn Arsch. Hab auch keinen Umwerfer.


Könnt ihr mir vllt was empfehlen? Leise, stabil, bli bla blub...am besten weiss...muss aber nicht.


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juni 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> Ho ho, ganz ruhig.
> Geometrie und Rahmendesign des 901 sind wohl 1A vom Tork abgekupfert. Zwar ist diese "Freeride" Geometrie nichts besonderes und entsprechende Räder von verschiedenen Herstellern unterscheiden sich zum Teil nur in Nuancen aber dem 901 nun eine "andere" Geometrie als dem Tork zuzusprechen ist Unsinn, zumal jeder ein bisschen anders misst. Ich glaube mal nachgeschaut zu haben - wenn man die Einbaulängen der Gabeln gleichsetzt nähern sie die Geometrien noch weiter an.
> Wenn du ein Tork FR wählst hast du ne Steckachse, mit nem ES ist das Gewicht quasi gleichauf. Beides zusammen kann man hier (noch) nicht haben. Der Punkt geht an das 901. Was zur Steckachse jedoch noch zu sagen ist: So gut wie angepriesen ist sie nun auch nicht. Soviel ich weiß werden die 901 ohne Steckachse gewogen. Wieso macht man das? Bei ner Gabel gehören sie auch dazu. Zudem äußerste man sich seitens der Liteville Mitarbeiter im 901 Thread nicht auf meine Frage wieso man den "Sturz" (oder was auch immer das war) angeblich super einfach einstellen kann, er sich jedoch nicht von allein verstellen könnte. Die Antwort auf diese Frage blieb man mir schuldig. Ebenso hat mir niemand beantwortet wieso seitens Liteville behauptet wird dass das X12 System sogar leichter sei als ein gewöhnliches Schnellspannersystem. Am Rahmen ist mehr Material, die Achse ist deutlich schwerer als ein gewöhnlicher Schnellspanner und nen Inbusschlüssel (in meinem Rechenbeispiel war es sogar der gelbe von Syntace) muss man auch mit sich führen da man das Hinterrad unterwegs sonst nicht ausbauen kann. Das einzige Gewicht was man wirklich spart ist ein wenig an der Nabe, jedoch nichtmal genug um allein den Inbusschlüssel auszugleichen (3-5g). Selbst wenn man sagt dass man eh nen Inbus dabei hat läuft es darauf hinaus dass X12 schwerer ist, freilich auch steifer - aber das hat nie jemand in Frage gestellt.
> Wegen der Schaltwerksbefestigung kauft wohl auch niemand das 901 oder? Ich hab ein auswechselbares Schaltauge, das erfüllt seinen Zweck. Ob nun das Schaltauge samt Schaltwerk draufgeht oder das Schaltwerk allein ist mir dann auch relativ schnuppe. Kann der Bügel der extra Schaltwerksbefestigung nicht auch kaputt gehen?
> ...



... ich bin doch ruhig.


----------



## speedhuem (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute.
An alle, die mal Erfahrungen vom Torque hören wollten:

War mit meinem FR9 (2009) vor zwei Wochen ein paar Tage in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Leogang in meinem ersten Bike-Urlaub und ich war sehr begeistert. Trotz sehr nasser und extrem matschiger Bedingungen an den ersten beiden Tagen  gab es keine Probleme. Die Hammerschmidt läuft wie ein Uhrwerk (keine Klemmer, kein Abspringen etc.), die Reifen hatten nicht einen Durchschlag und auch super Grip, die Bremsen mit organischen Koolstop-Belägen ein Traum, die Federelemente verrichteten einen tollen und unauffälligen Job und die Maxle löste sich trotz nicht abgeschliffener Ausfallenden nicht einmal!!!

Klar...im Bikepark wären manchmal 200mm etwas angenehmer, aber mein Kumpel, der mit einem Nerve ES (140mm) da war, hat es auch überstanden. 

Bin auf alle Fälle sehr begeistert von dem Rad und kann es, auch für die Heimischen Gefilde, nur weiterempfehlen (nein ich arbeite nicht bei Canyon und ich werde auch nicht von denen bezahlt !!!).
Ich denke nur das sollte auch mal erwähnt werden, da nicht so viele Leute die positiven Dinge erzählen, wie die negativen Betonung finden.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (29. Juni 2009)

speedhuem schrieb:


> [...] und die Maxle löste sich trotz nicht abgeschliffener Ausfallenden nicht einmal!!!


 
Lobhudelei oder feine Ironie?


----------



## speedhuem (29. Juni 2009)

Ne...einfach froh das nix passiert ist, denn vorher hab ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht, ob das für die Maxle ein Problem werden könnte. Natürlich lasse ich mir bei der ersten Inspektion von Canyon das Problemchen beheben!


----------



## loxa789 (29. Juni 2009)

Was gibt es für ein Problem mit Maxle. Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## 13bb (29. Juni 2009)

Hi speedhuem

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auch in Leogang, ich glaube wir haben uns kurz unterhalten. Ich war mit meinem neuem FR8.0 unterwegs.

Bzgl. der Maxle muss ich Dir zustimmen, ich hatte bisher auch noch keine Probelme obwohl ich die Ausfallenden nicht abgeschliffen habe.


----------



## Napoli94 (29. Juni 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> sicher, dass sie fest genug angezogen und gefettet is? das könnte knirschen verursachen


 
ah ok muss ich dann mal fetten ne danke


----------



## Napoli94 (29. Juni 2009)

Ähm ich hab mal ne frage und zwar kann ich eigentlich auch an ne xt kurbel ne kettenführung dran machen, weil des nervt schon manchmal, wenn im Gelände plötzlich die kette draußen is


----------



## dragon-777 (30. Juni 2009)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Ähm ich hab mal ne frage und zwar kann ich eigentlich auch an ne xt kurbel ne kettenführung dran machen, weil des nervt schon manchmal, wenn im Gelände plötzlich die kette draußen is



Mal hier im Thema gesucht? Kettenführung ist hier schon x-mal besprochen worden, da mit dem Torque ein wenig kompliziert.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2009)

@ deco: schon gesehen?


----------



## speedhuem (30. Juni 2009)

Hi nochmal.
Die Maxle-Probleme beziehen sich wohl auch nur auf die FR9 Torques mit Deemax-Laufrädern wie hier schon des Öfteren drüber geschrieben wurde.

Wollte das Thema daher nicht aufwärmen, sondern nur sagen, dass es auch für eine Weile so geht.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Juni 2009)

nee, betrifft mindestens auch die fr8 torques . bei mir hat sich die maxle zumindest anfangs gelöst und der hinterbau hat auch ordentlich geknarzt. seit dem abfeilen der ausfallenden ist mit beidem ruhe.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> was gibts da zu toppen? nimm dir nen tork ES, bau nen dämpfer mit 70mm hub ein und schon haste 170mm federweg bei 3,1kilo + dämpfer. das sind knappe 100 gramm mehr, dafür 1000 weniger.
> was nicht geht ist nen 240er dämpfer in das rad stecken, da schlägt der hinterbau am sattelrohr an. aber mal im ernst - wer legt sich denn nen 2. dämpfer, ne andere umlenkung, gabel und laufräder in den keller und baut dem klump auch noch regelmäßig um, nur um mal 30mm mehr federweg zu haben?




Muss dich korrigieren 

Das 901 wiegt irgendwo bei 3,5 Kilo, sprich, das ES wäre sogar leichter 

noch ein Fakt, das 901 nutzt egal ob mit Evolver oder DHX in der 170mm Version irgendwas um die 150mm Federweg, sprich es bleiben über 5mm Hub stehen die nicht nutzbar sind.
Also hat das Torque, egal welche Version mehr Federweg.
Die Verarbeitung ist auf gleichem Niveau, fand das Torque sogar schöner verarbeitet.


----------



## theworldburns (30. Juni 2009)

die 3,5kg des 901 sind dann aber schon mit dämpfer oder? 
die 3,1kg vom ES sind ohne dämpfer. luftdämpfer mit piggy in 222mm wiegen praktisch alle um die 0,5kg, macht dann also 3,6kg was ein bisschen schwerer wäre.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

Ja, mit Dämpfer...... 

Trotzdem ist das Torque imo das bessere Produkt...haben ja hier ein 901 und konnte dh. gut vergleichen, hab nichtmal mehr ein Torque und keinen Grund das Teil in den Himmel zu loben, meine rein Objektive Meinung ist, das 901 ist nicht der Meilenstein als der er verkauft wird.

Würde man ein paar Details am Torque ändern würde das 901 kein Land mehr sehen.


----------



## VoikaZ (30. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...hab nichtmal mehr ein Torque...



 Du hast es also echt gegen ein Pitch getauscht 
Naja, in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mittlerweile auch 3 Pitch unterwegs, so schlecht find ich das garnicht 
Bin ja schon mal sehr auf Bilder von Deinem neuen Bike gespannt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Temtem (1. Juli 2009)

Hy weis einer welche grösse das steuerrohr hat wolte vieleicht ne neue gabel kaufen travis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Juli 2009)

kannste streichen....ausser du nimmst ne 150er


----------



## Freerider_01 (1. Juli 2009)

Mein Torque
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/400733


----------



## frankZer (1. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein TFR nach den letzten größeren umbauten



Neu  sind:
Tuning für Gabel und Service des Dämpfers
Lenker & Griffe
Felgen und Nippel
Alu- und Titanschrauben hier und da
Garantieservice der Bremsen (hat bei mir gut geklappt, nur die kommunikation mit Canyon war mangelhaft)
und noch so ein paar dinge...


----------



## Freerider_01 (1. Juli 2009)

@frankZer: sehr schöner Aufbau! 
LG


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. Juli 2009)

hey 

hab ne kleine Frage und zwar, wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze und ein bissel feder, dann quitscht der Dämpfer ein wenig. 
Das quitschen is ganz leise und auch nur ganz am Anfang vom Federweg. Is das normal ??? oder was könnte ich machen um das Problem zu behen ????

hab ein DHX 5.0 im FRX !!!

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Juli 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein TFR nach den letzten größeren umbauten
> Neu  sind:
> Tuning für Gabel und Service des Dämpfers
> Lenker & Griffe
> ...



Welche Kettenführung hast Du drauf? Suche noch eine Lösung mit möglichst wenig Umbaustress...


----------



## frankZer (1. Juli 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Welche Kettenführung hast Du drauf? Suche noch eine Lösung mit möglichst wenig Umbaustress...


Selbstbau, ist aber kein stress, bilder sind bei mir im Fotoalbum. funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## fitze (1. Juli 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> Garantieservice der Bremsen (hat bei mir gut geklappt, nur die kommunikation mit Canyon war mangelhaft)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was war mit den Bremsen?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. Juli 2009)

Explodiert


----------



## Temtem (2. Juli 2009)

welche 180mm gabel wär fur nen torque das beste 
gerne auch angebote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Juli 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal welche Gabel im FRX ist dann hat du deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Juli 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hey
> 
> hab ne kleine Frage und zwar, wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze und ein bissel feder, dann quitscht der Dämpfer ein wenig.
> Das quitschen is ganz leise und auch nur ganz am Anfang vom Federweg. Is das normal ??? oder was könnte ich machen um das Problem zu behen ????
> ...



kann mir niemand helfen ???


----------



## frankZer (2. Juli 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> frankZer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Garantieservice der Bremsen (hat bei mir gut geklappt, nur die kommunikation mit Canyon war mangelhaft)
> ...


----------



## theworldburns (2. Juli 2009)

so dass etwas bremsmedium aus dem loch in der lenklerklemmung kommt und den lenker an der stelle schön feucht hält?


----------



## Freerider_01 (2. Juli 2009)

@MTB-Timmel:
Hatte das Problem an meinem Torque auch schon, bei mir lag es an den Dämpferaufnahmen. Ich habe es gelöst, indem ich den Dämpfer herausschraubte, die Schrauben fettete und dann lief es wieder ohne quitschen!
Lg


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Juli 2009)

vielen dank, ich probiers mal aus


----------



## frankZer (2. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> so dass etwas bremsmedium aus dem loch in der lenklerklemmung kommt und den lenker an der stelle schön feucht hält?


genau das, bei carbon wär das dann sehr lästig. zum glück hab ich nen alulenker.


----------



## macmac (2. Juli 2009)

so, die letzten Tage ne Kefü für mein Torque FR8 gebastelt....funtzt bis jetazt einwandfrei....
stell mal ein paar Bilder ein, vielleicht interessiert´s jemanden.
Falls wer ne Schablone braucht, einfach ne PM...


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2009)

Ich dacht meine ist mit 70g. schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (2. Juli 2009)

ich steh nicht so auf leichtbau.....halten muß es


----------



## theworldburns (2. Juli 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> genau das, bei carbon wär das dann sehr lästig. zum glück hab ich nen alulenker.



hab ich am hardtail ein bisschen. war bei dir der druckpunkt irgendwann mal weg, bzw woanders?


----------



## loxa789 (3. Juli 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> so, die letzten Tage ne Kefü für mein Torque FR8 gebastelt....funtzt bis jetazt einwandfrei....
> stell mal ein paar Bilder ein, vielleicht interessiert´s jemanden.
> Falls wer ne Schablone braucht, einfach ne PM...



Hallo macmac
Ich selber fahre eine shiftguide läuft bei deiner Konstrukion die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne auch auf der Führungsrolle schön mittig.
lg LOXA789


----------



## Temtem (3. Juli 2009)

gigt es eine günstige 180mm gabel die ins torque passt außer die domain


----------



## Freerider_01 (3. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit der Durolux?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. Juli 2009)

Schau nach ner Marzocchi 66 sl von 2006, die hat zwar nur 150-170mm aber ich finde das ist die beste Gabel überhaupt. Ich fahr sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (3. Juli 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> so, die letzten Tage ne Kefü für mein Torque FR8 gebastelt....funtzt bis jetazt einwandfrei....
> stell mal ein paar Bilder ein, vielleicht interessiert´s jemanden.
> Falls wer ne Schablone braucht, einfach ne PM...



welche Rolle hast Du verwendet?


----------



## Synch (3. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen hat auf der einen seite am Satteltohr eine einbuchtung. Würde gerne wissen ob euer Torque FR Rahmen das auch hat.


----------



## macmac (3. Juli 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> welche Rolle hast Du verwendet?



- Is ne MRP-Rolle (ca. 9,-)...läuft super leise und leicht !!!




loxa789 schrieb:


> Hallo macmac
> Ich selber fahre eine shiftguide läuft bei deiner Konstrukion die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne auch auf der Führungsrolle schön mittig.
> lg LOXA789




- Die Kette läuft auf beiden Kettenblättern schon schön mitteg..mußte halt etwas mit den Distanzscheiben experementieren (siehe Foto).
Die Shiftguide fuhr ich auf nem ESX, is schon sauschwer das Ding und die Rolle is auch so schwergängig das sie sich nicht mitdreht...


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juli 2009)

Synch schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat auf der einen seite am Satteltohr eine einbuchtung. Würde gerne wissen ob euer Torque FR Rahmen das auch hat.



ohoh, ganz übel! was willste jetzt machen??


----------



## Synch (3. Juli 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ohoh, ganz übel! was willste jetzt machen??



Spar dir doch bitte diese sinnlosen Kommentare.


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juli 2009)

Hey zusammen,

hier mal mein TFR nachdem es seit paar wochen fertig ist.

Mein Selbstaufbau:
-DEEMAX09 LRS
-SAINT M810 (statt hope moto V2, diese steht nun zum verkauf!)
-SAINT KURBEL
-ISX6 DÄMPFER getuned
-DUROLUX 180 race tuning
-X.0 TRIGGER
-Div. HOLZFELLER & NS parts
-FIZIK sattel und Thomson Stütze
-Magnesium Pedale

irgendwas +/- 16kg, hab nicht gewogen.


----------



## harke (3. Juli 2009)

Synch schrieb:


> Spar dir doch bitte diese sinnlosen Kommentare.




kannst du das bild mal größer reinstellen


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Juli 2009)

Synch schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat auf der einen seite am Satteltohr eine einbuchtung. Würde gerne wissen ob euer Torque FR Rahmen das auch hat.



da is wohl der bremshebel etwas tiefer eingeschlagen als sonst...

srsly: hast du dir schon mal produktfotos vom torque FR angeguckt?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2009)

@ARES: 
schon ein zwei Drinks zuviel heut bei der Hitze??? Das Oberrohr scheint ja eine sehr variable Länge zu haben.....Knickoptik?

Farbe gefällt, auch mit den orangen Schriftzügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synch (3. Juli 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> da is wohl der bremshebel etwas tiefer eingeschlagen als sonst...
> 
> srsly: hast du dir schon mal produktfotos vom torque FR angeguckt?



https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=876

scheint in ordnung zu sein...


----------



## BlackCry (3. Juli 2009)

oh man ich hab schon wieder das entscheidungsproblem...
Ich bin 1.81 wiege 63kg, beinlänge 86 cm, armlänge 68 cm, torso 64 cm
laut PPS sollte ich M nehmen, aber bei beinlänge 87 cm springt es auf L um...was nun?
Was habt ihr für erfahrungen/tipps? Sollte auch angenehm für touren sein ^^

Danke, MfG


----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ne menge komischer bilder



das is seit langem das hässlichste tork was ich gesehen habe, glückwunsch


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. Juli 2009)

Bei sowas immer das Größere nehmen. PPS fällt sehr klein aus.


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das is seit langem das hässlichste tork was ich gesehen habe, glückwunsch


Danke Danke, hab mir auch wirklich mühe gegeben weg von dem konformen einheits black in black zu kommen. 
Das ist ja mal ein riesen lob für mich wenn ein "ich liebe mein unauffäliges von Stange-design Tork-Fahrer" meins nicht so toll findet!

merci!


----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2009)

bei so trendingen weißen anbauteilen und felgen im tribal design kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten - vorallem technisch gesehen


----------



## ARES3001 (3. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> bei so trendingen weißen anbauteilen und felgen im tribal design kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten - vorallem technisch gesehen


Da spricht wohl der fachmann!  die supertrendigen Mavic Deemax straight aus der Eisdiele im "tribal-design???"

der lutz steht wohl selber auf diese technischen-tribal-felgen da er sie im tfr9 verbaut.

jedem das seine oder?


----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl der fachmann!  die supertrendigen Mavic Deemax straight aus der Eisdiele im "tribal-design???"
> 
> der lutz steht wohl selber auf diese technischen-tribal-felgen da er sie im tfr9 verbaut.



seit wann ist lutz seinen job als ingenieur los und macht stattdessen absatz?



> jedem das seine oder?



aber das sagt man aus wohlbekannten gründen doch nicht


----------



## Cortezsi (4. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das is seit langem das hässlichste tork was ich gesehen habe, glückwunsch



Geschmackssache. Sicher optisch gewagt und gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber mir gefällts ehrlich immer besser, inzwischen sogar saugut.
Es ist optisch fast anachronistisch zu nennen und sowas gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (4. Juli 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> oh man ich hab schon wieder das entscheidungsproblem...
> Ich bin 1.81 wiege 63kg, beinlänge 86 cm, armlänge 68 cm, torso 64 cm
> laut PPS sollte ich M nehmen, aber bei beinlänge 87 cm springt es auf L um...was nun?
> Was habt ihr für erfahrungen/tipps? Sollte auch angenehm für touren sein ^^
> ...



Hi BlackCry,

Ich fahre ein M und bin 1,76 ... den rest weiss ich nimmer auswendig... 
Ich finde *nicht* dass PPS eine Tendenz zu zu kleinen Rahmen hat und würde mir das gut überlegen. Für den Fall dass deine Touren (bergab) technischer, steiler und trialiger werden bist du mit dem M auf jeden Fall besser beraten.
Im Endeffekt hilft aber nur ausprobieren


----------



## Freerider_01 (4. Juli 2009)

@blackcry: bin selber 1,81m nd habe mich 2008 für M entschieden und würde es auch wieder tun! Passt mir persönlich perfekt, ist verspielt bergab und bergauf finde ich die Sitzposition auch sehr angenehm. Ist zwar relativ auffrecht aber mir taugt das sowiso bessar als die gestreckte Position! Schrittlänge ist auch 86
Lg


----------



## oldie-pilot (4. Juli 2009)

tach,

bin ca. 1,85 und hab mich auch für die M entschieden.
Da ich vorwiegend bergab fahren möchte ist es perfekt, aber auch Touren sind kein Problem.

Ich habe vor allem auf die Oberrohrlänge Wert gelegt, nicht über 600mm.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

Wer hat eig. mal den Mist verzapft das kleine Rahmen für Bergab besser sind?

Ich mein, das hat doch ma einer vor Jahren hier geschrieben und alle plappern das nacht.


----------



## ARES3001 (4. Juli 2009)

da muss ich dir recht geben, also wenn ihr schnelle Downhills fahren wollt ist der lange Radstand schon ein ernstzunehmender vorteil.

Kleine Rahmen sind in meinen Augen handlicher und agiler, aber nicht zwingendermaßen besser wenn man bergab fährt.


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wer hat eig. mal den Mist verzapft das kleine Rahmen für Bergab besser sind?
> 
> Ich mein, das hat doch ma einer vor Jahren hier geschrieben und alle plappern das nacht.



Ich finde es eigentlich viel erschreckender, dass das Thema hier mittlerweile zu gefühlten 75% aus der "welche Größe" Frage besteht, mit den immer gleichen Antworten und den immer gleichen, teilweise auch dämlichen, Pauschalaussagen. Bevor ihr so viel Geld für ein Rad ausgebt, fahrt hin, denn Versuch macht klug. Und wenn das nicht geht, dann sollten die zu dem Thema hier ausgetauschten Punkte doch langsam reichen, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2009)

Oh hier wird doch eh immer dasselbe von links nach rechts gekaut. Das ist doch egal. Was Brandneues steht immer nur in der Bild drin.

Es gibt kurze Rahmen mit langem Oberrohr und lange Rahmen mit kurzem Oberrohr und lange Rahmen mit langem Oberrohr die aber in M erstaunlich kurz sind usw usf....

das Tork ist IMHO generell ein kurzer Rahmen mit effektiv recht kurzem Oberrohr, weil die Neigung des Sitzrohrs (nicht der "Sitzrohrwinkel") dazu führt, dass man bei Sattel ganz unten recht weit vorn und bei Sattel ganz oben recht weit hinten sitzt. Das kommt denen entgegen, die mit einem etwas zu kleinen Rahmen auch mal bergauf fahren, das geht dann nämlich noch ganz gut. 

> wer genau zwischen zwei Grössen liegt muss halt Schwerpunkte setzen und danach entscheiden.

>> ich hätte gerne nen Hinterbau vom FRX.


----------



## raddüdel (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich viel erschreckender, dass das Thema hier mittlerweile zu gefühlten 75% aus der "welche Größe" Frage besteht, mit den immer gleichen Antworten und den immer gleichen, teilweise auch dämlichen, Pauschalaussagen. Bevor ihr so viel Geld für ein Rad ausgebt, fahrt hin, denn Versuch macht klug. Und wenn das nicht geht, dann sollten die zu dem Thema hier ausgetauschten Punkte doch langsam reichen, oder??



75% Größendiskussionen
10% Mavic Hinterrad Diskussionen
20% Hinterrad Spiel Diskussionen
4% Heisse Luft
1% interessanter Tech Talk


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 75% Größendiskussionen
> 10% Mavic Hinterrad Diskussionen
> 20% Hinterrad Spiel Diskussionen
> 4% Heisse Luft
> 1% interessanter Tech Talk



Mann, in der Zeit, in der Du dass ausgezählt hast, hättest Du auch auf dem Rad sitzen können, welch Verlust!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

komme gerade vom Rad


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juli 2009)

Nach dem ich mich jetzt lange genug über die Menge von Größen-Zögeren beschwert habe, jetzt mal was anderes: Erste Fahrt mit dem Torque. Nach dem ich meine Entscheidung für ein Torque eher spontan getroffen habe, bin ich dann heute das erste Mal zum Spielen im Wald gewesen. Bin sehr begeistert. Das Rad wirkt mit einem 60er Vorbau und einer Fox sehr agil und lebendig. Vorderrad lässt sich sehr leicht anheben, Hinterrad kann man wunderbar mit nachziehen. Beim Absenken des Sattels wandert der Sattel durch den Winkel des Sitzrohrs weiter nach vorne, man sitzt mehr "im" Rad, was das leicht nervöse Verhalten durch den kurzen Radstand wieder etwas auffängt. Die Front ist relativ hoch, was der integrierte Steuersatz zwar etwas auffängt, habe aber trotzdem nach der ersten Runde einen Lenker mit nur einem halben Zoll rise montiert, um mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen, passt besser. 
Abstimmung des Dämpfers war easy: Alle Regler auf null, Druck im piggyback eingestellt, sack eingestellt (35%), dann Zugstufe eingestellt. Druckstufe mache ich dann morgen mal...
Hinterbau arbeitet sehr unauffällig, die 170mm bieten aber auch bei fiesen Sachen wie höheren Drops noch Reserven. Von Flex keine Spur. Die Kombination mit der 36er Talas RC2 passt gut, sind beide auch ohne Stahlfedern erfreulich sensibel. 
Bergauf geht's noch ganz gut, Hinterbau wippt, ist aber auch noch nix an der low-speed Druckstufe eingestellt, also mal abwarten. Klettern geht aber trotz der hohen Front brauchbar, fällt hinter ein All-Mountain dann eher wegen dem Gewicht zurück. 
Fazit: Fettes Teil. Wer also was mit ordentlich Federweg für technische, verwinkelte Sachen sucht  kaufen. Wenn der Schwerpunkt eher auf highspeed liegt, dann eher was mit längerem Radstand und tieferem Tretlager. Was mir fehlt: Kettenführung.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

Wir (ich) wollen bilder sehen


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wir (ich) wollen bilder sehen



Geduld, Geduld. Habe noch nicht die endgültigen Teile (HiBike war schon schneller...) und jetzt noch einiges vom pitch dran. Aber wenn finaler, dann auch Bilder.


----------



## Booker55 (4. Juli 2009)

Hab Heute auch mal meine erste Tour mit dem Torque gemacht. Waren knapp 30km und ich bin sehr begeistert wie tourentauglich das FR9.0 doch ist.
Bergauf fand ich es soweit auch sehr gut, mir ist halt nicht wirklich was negatives aufgefallen. Hat wirklich richtig Spaß gemacht.

Gurß Thomas


----------



## frankZer (4. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hab ich am hardtail ein bisschen. war bei dir der druckpunkt irgendwann mal weg, bzw woanders?



nein, beim fahren hatte ich nichts gemerkt, war mir beim demontieren aufgefallen, dann ein bischen gegoogel und viel fluchen meinrseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (5. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wir (ich) wollen bilder sehen



Auf besonderen Wunsch:


----------



## hopfer (5. Juli 2009)

@Deco gibst du immer 110%?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juli 2009)

ja, du?


----------



## timothekid (6. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ne kettenführung zuzulegen.
aber ich hatte im kopf das es beim tork nich so einfach wäre.
und ein paar probleme mit sicht bringt.
waren die probleme bei schaltbaren kettenführungen oder
auch bei nur einem kettenblatt vorne?


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2009)

Da gibts einen eigenen Thread drüber, Musste nur mal suchen!


----------



## Can07 (6. Juli 2009)

Hab da auch noch ne Frage an die " Fachleute"

Wollte mir gerne DT-Swiss E2200 / 09 montieren. Fahre Torque ES 7.0. Hat die schon jemand am Torque gefahren?? Sind vielleicht etwas schwerer wie die SunRims Equalizer 27 aber bestimmt besser vom Fahrgefühl, oder???


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2009)

warum sollen die vom Fahrgefühl her besser sein?


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Juli 2009)

die fahren sich äußerst blumig im abgang.


----------



## ARES3001 (6. Juli 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> die fahren sich äußerst blumig im abgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.schwabe (7. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das is seit langem das hässlichste tork was ich gesehen habe, glückwunsch



Ich kenne schlimmere, naja zumindest eines...

Übrigens: ....DEINER Argumentation folgend....


----------



## theworldburns (7. Juli 2009)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Ich kenne schlimmere, naja zumindest eines...
> 
> Übrigens: ....DEINER Argumentation folgend....



dann lass hören wie du meine interpretation hier, wo du mir anscheinend hinterherschnüffelst, auslegst. 
ich hab dich schon arg damit getroffen zu sagen dass du ein xc fully fährst oder?


----------



## Tshark (7. Juli 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Auf besonderen Wunsch:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/7/5/_/medium/torque_07-2009.jpg



Sehe ich das richtig, dass du die Spacer komplett über den Vorbau verlagert hast?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Juli 2009)

Jap

Seh ich auch so. Aber ist ja nur einer. Fragt sich aus welchem Grund. Nehme mal an wegen dem Gedanken, dass er die Gabel mal verkaufen möchte und der Schaft dann nich zu kurz is.


----------



## dragon-777 (7. Juli 2009)

Tshark schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du die Spacer komplett über den Vorbau verlagert hast?



Das siehst du richtig. Sind zwei 5mm Spacer, damit ich:

a) die Höhe der gesamten Front justieren kann
b) ich noch nicht weiss, welcher Vorbau drauf kommt

Wenn ich mich dann entschieden habe, kommt das Steuerrohr ab.


----------



## axxis (7. Juli 2009)

Könnte mir jemand mit einer The One/Mega K am Torque den großen Gefallen erweisen die Bremsleitungsverlegung am Hinterbau zu fotografieren? Also wie die Leitung zwischen Bremssattel und der Strebe verlegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2009)

axxis schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand mit einer The One/Mega K am Torque den großen Gefallen erweisen die Bremsleitungsverlegung am Hinterbau zu fotografieren? Also wie die Leitung zwischen Bremssattel und der Strebe verlegt wird.



Vom Bremssattel nach schräg HINTEN UNTEN weg und in einem Bogen dann zur Klemme . 
Auf keinen Fall direkt zur Klemme, es MUSS eine Schleife rein, sonst reisst die Leitung ein oder schleift an der Scheibe.
Oder die Leitung gleich oben an der Sitzstrebe verlegen, find ich sauberer (Kabelbinder nehmen).


----------



## githriz (7. Juli 2009)

axxis schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand mit einer The One/Mega K am Torque den großen Gefallen erweisen die Bremsleitungsverlegung am Hinterbau zu fotografieren? Also wie die Leitung zwischen Bremssattel und der Strebe verlegt wird.


 

Ich hab da auch länger drüber nachgedacht, rausgekommen ist dieses:





Vorteil: Die Leitung bewegt sich kaum und kommt auch der Scheibe nicht nahe. Ist natürlich minimal mehr gefährdet weil aussenliegend. Allerdings steht die Maxle nochmal weiter aussen.
Verlegung an der oberen Strebe hatte ich auch geprüft, fand aber den Übergang zum Unterrohr nicht so dolle.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Juli 2009)

also so ist sie bei mir von werk aus verlegt. hat auch schon einige stürze unbeschadet überlebt.


----------



## GerhardO (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir damals auch die Leitung an der hinteren Befestigung aufgescheuert. Leider hab ich grad kein Bild zur Hand, aber ich hab die Leitung daraufhin auch "oben rum" - also an der Sattelstrebe entlang - verlegt. 

Der Übergang zum Unterrohr ist nicht nur unproblematisch, sondern sieht auch noch besser aus: Unterhalb der oberen Dämpferaufhängung hat das 07er Modell diese zwei "Kanäle"... durch einen davon läuft bereits der Schaltzug für hinten. Da wars nur normal, die Bremsleitung durch den anderen Kanal zu führen.

G.


----------



## axxis (7. Juli 2009)

Danke euch! Vorallem für das Bild


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine leitung innen verlegt. Klappt super nie Probleme mit gehabt


----------



## tom23" (7. Juli 2009)

wenn die Damen mal damit fertig sind, sich gegenseitig anzuzicken, zeig' ich Euch mal ein hässliches Tork!






mir gefällt dem Ares sein Tork übrigens, endlich mal Farbe. Das Arschgeweih auf den Felgen, mei, wenn sie gut sind


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

was ist das


----------



## tom23" (7. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> was ist das



Leider kein Photoshop Fake. Du bist doch lange dabei, das ist doch ganz leicht zu raten!


----------



## theworldburns (7. Juli 2009)

lenkerhörnchen mit nem tork unten dran glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (8. Juli 2009)

tom23";6103487 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist doch ganz leicht zu raten!



Von dem hat man ja auch schon lange nichts mehr gelesen...


----------



## Temtem (8. Juli 2009)

Tom23 Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie hab das hässlichste torque fotografiert was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## tom23" (8. Juli 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Tom23 Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie hab das hässlichste torque fotografiert was ich je gesehen habe.



Ich hab das nicht fotografiert, das war schon der Meister selber!


----------



## axl65 (8. Juli 2009)

tom23";6105550 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das nicht fotografiert, das war schon der Meister selber!




@Alpha-Centauri ???

axl


----------



## christophersch (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die ganzen Spezialisten hier:

Ich habe ein 08er Torque ES und wollte mir eine Kettenführung montieren. Ich hab von nem Kumpel ne Freesolo-Führung mit Bashguard. 
Soeben hörte ich, dass ich trotz fehlender ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen, kein ISCG Adapter brauche. Muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten? (abflexen an der Führung oder so..)
Die vier Halterschrauben für das kleinste Ritzel der XT-Kurbel habe ich schon abgefeilt, da sie sonst mit den Schrauben der Führung für den ISCG Adapter (den ich jetzt ja nicht mehr brauche, wiel die Führung ja nur zwischengeklemmt wird (?!)) kollidieren würden

Vielen Dank schonmal...

Gruß Christopher


----------



## scarto8 (10. Juli 2009)

hab mal eine frage an euch torque spezies!  habe vor mir das *TORQUE FR 7.0* zum freeriden kaufen und wollte fragen wer sich mit diesem bike auskennt.

Pro und Contra....

erfahrungsberichte....

einschätzung der verbauten teile....

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=766


vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## aibeekey (10. Juli 2009)

was genau willst du denn hören?? 

mit dem fr 7 machst du nix falsch, die parts sind für den preis erste sahne und der rahmen is auch bewährt...

hab im übrigen selbst das 2007er (sram x7, oro k18, swinger)... geo taugt mir gut und die parts verrichten unauffällig ihren dienst, ich hab nichts auszusetzen


----------



## dragon-777 (10. Juli 2009)

scarto8 schrieb:


> hab mal eine frage an euch torque spezies!  habe vor mir das *TORQUE FR 7.0* zum freeriden kaufen und wollte fragen wer sich mit diesem bike auskennt.
> 
> Pro und Contra....
> 
> ...



Für 250,- Euro mehr als nur für den Rahmen, bekommst Du ein Komplettrad  Kein Schrott verbaut, alles Teile, die so lange halten, bis Du weißt, was Du sinnvoll tauschen kannst oder musst. Lass den Fox-Dämpfer nicht bei canyon an dein Gewicht anpassen, ist einfach zu teuer. Bei der Gabel hingegen rufen sie einen recht guten Preis auf. Viel Spass damit!


----------



## aibeekey (10. Juli 2009)

die feder für ne domain u-turn kostet im web 40 euro, canyon verlangt 50 fürs anpassen....

die feder is in 5 minuten gewechselt und wenn er sich nicht zutraut die zu wechseln, sollte er eh die finger von nem versenderbike lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (10. Juli 2009)

Hi scart08,

bin mit meinem FR7 zufrieden, hab halt das 08er mit den klingelnden Oro´s 

Beim Dämpfer gabs ja 08 den Tausch nur auf speziellen Wunsch und war ja im Tuning-Paket/ PPS nicht enthalten. 
Hat mich zwar unterm Strich weniger gekostet (hab die Feder beim Händler um die Ecke für 52 bekommen), aber war nen Krampf die super eingeklebten Schrauben zu lösen und hätte es unter diesem Gesichtspunkt lieber von Canyon machen lassen, auch wenns bisgen mehr kostet.

Vorteil den ich sehe ist, nen super Bike mit guter Ausstattung für den Preis und wenns Spass macht und man sich besser auskennt, kann man langsam hochrüsten und sich ein Unikat schaffen.

Fang grad an mit "Pimp my Bike", Pedalen, LRS, Bremsen ..., hat ja Zeit, da es auch so schon nett ist.


Grüße
Andi


----------



## scarto8 (10. Juli 2009)

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten. dann kann ich ja eigentlich nix falsch machen mit dem kauf


----------



## 9mmBong (11. Juli 2009)

Jo wenn du mit ner längeren Wartezeit und nem nicht existenten Service kein Problem hast


----------



## scarto8 (11. Juli 2009)

hab auch schon positve berichte wegen der wartezeiten gelesen...von daher bin ich guter hoffnung


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.

Weiß einer ob Canyon beim Torque ES 9 für die "Formula The One" organische oder Sintermetall Bremsbeläge verbaut? Meine sind seit gestern im Bikepark ziemlich runter und ich bräuchte mal neue.

Was haltet ihr von Alternativ-Produkten wie Swiss-Stop etc? Ich meine dass dann die Garantie seitens Formula erlischt...


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2009)

Die Sintermetallbeläge sind für höhere Temperaturen geeignet und haben kein Fading, neigen aber bei kalter Bremse zum quietschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. Juli 2009)

ich kann kool stop empfehlen. Die sind sehr gut.


----------



## theworldburns (13. Juli 2009)

wie es bei der one ab werk ist weiß ich nicht aber vielleicht hilft ein anderer umstand weiter.
ich habe 2 paar formula oro. am hardtail mit organischen belägen, am fully mit gesinterten. die bremse am fully ist sowohl bissiger als auch standfester. zum verschleiß kann ich nicht viel sagen, halten nun beide schon ziemlich lange. 
wenn die beläge am ht durch sind mach ich da auch gesinterte drauf


----------



## fitze (13. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Sintermetallbeläge sind für höhere Temperaturen geeignet und haben *kein* Fading, neigen aber bei kalter Bremse zum quietschen



Ersetze kein durch späteres


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Juli 2009)

Ich frag nur nach weil ich bei meinem alten Bike (Nerve XC) ziemlichen Stress hatte beim Wechsel von organischen auf Sinthermetall (Formula K24). Die Sinthermetall haben immer gequietscht und irgendwie war die Bremse nie wieder so gut wie vorher.
Können Sinthermetall Beläge auch versiegeln beim zu heißen einfahren?

Nochwas:
Mir ist gestern beim Bike putzen aufgefallen, dass am Schaltwerk hinten der Teil wo die kleinen Ritzel dran sind (wie heißt das Teil überhaupt?!?) leichtes Spiel hat. Wenn ich mit dem Fingern am untersten Teil von links nach rechts ruckele kann ich das Ding bestimmt ca. 2-4mm hin- und herbewegen. Ist das normal? Ich hab an dem Teil noch nie geruckelt...


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

Das Quietschen bei kalten oder noch mehr nassen Scheiben ist normal bei Sintermetall.
Bei bei heißen Scheiben ist das weg. Wenn deine schlechter bremsen fährstb du vieleicht zu langsam. Denn bei heißer Bremse sind die Sintermetallbeläge viel griffiger.

Meinst du die Leitrollen des Schaltwerks?
Ist normal insbesondere bei der Oberen das die etwas Spiel haben.


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> Ersetze kein durch späteres



Bei der Avid Code hatte ich selbst in Saalbach bei 1000hm Abfahrten als 0.1 tonner kein Fading


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Hmm wie beschreibe ich das    Ich meine nicht die Leitrollen sondern quasi den Käfig in dem die Leitrollen drin sind. Das lange Ding halt  bzw bei mir ist der Käfig halt was kürzer wegen der Hammerschmidt, normalerweise ist der Käfig länger. Heißt bei mir Shortcage glaube ich.

Das ganze Ding hat Spiel...


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn es sauber schaltet würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen!


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Juli 2009)

Sauber schalten geht noch. Aber es wirkt einfach nicht richtig und irgendwie auch unstabil. Ich denke gerade bei einer Schaltung, wo es auf Millimeter ankommt sollte doch nichts ungewollt locker sein...


----------



## Can07 (14. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal, macht Eure Evolver auch so merkwürdige Geräusche?? Meiner holt ziemlich tief "Luft" wenn ich stark einfedere. Man könnte es auch als Schrabbeln bezeichnen. Riefen etc. hab ich allerdings nirgends entdeckt.
Die Sache mit dem leichten Ölfilm ist mir ja bekannt und liegt auch bei meinem Evolver vor.
Ob da alles ok ist. Fahren ist aber 1a!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (14. Juli 2009)

ja alles normal. selbst frisch nach dem service macht der laut schlürfende geräusche die sich nach ner art schaben anhören. ein bissl öl hat er auch immer ja


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2009)

das passt so,

du hast 2 Luftkammern, wenn viel Schmieröl im Dämpfer ist wird das Öl beim einfedern zwischen den Kammern durchgedrückt und beim ausfedern wieder zurück gezogen, das macht dann diese schlürf Geräusche, falls du das meinst.

Öl ist auch normal, das andere Dämpfer das nicht so stark haben liegt daran das die meist leer sind, ob DT oder Fox, diese Dämpfer haben meist so gut wie nichts innen was schmiert. Der Evolver hat halt ne Gesunde Ladung Schmieröl innen.


----------



## Can07 (14. Juli 2009)

Kann also auch nix passieren wenn der vielleicht nicht mehr ganz frisch ist? Hab den ersteigert. Laut Verkäufer 10 Stunden in Betrieb gewesen. Aber man weiß ja nie so genau. Ist aber optisch 1A.
Nächstes Jahr BikeFest Willingen ist aber nen Service geplant. Denke aber, der verkraftet das solange.


----------



## Can07 (14. Juli 2009)

@ the worldsburn:

Welches Baujahr hat dein Evolver auf dem Foto in deiner Fotogalerie? Hab wohl den selben.?


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2009)

07


----------



## Temtem (14. Juli 2009)

Hy würde gerne meinen Manitou Evolver  sehr gepflegter zustand (222mm) gegen einen Stahlfeder dämfer tauschen z.B.DHx,Vivid,oder andere GUTE Stahle Dämpfer.


----------



## Nazgul666 (15. Juli 2009)

Moin

so habe jetzt noch mol ne frage  zu dem abschleifen von den hinterbau wega den Laufrad weil es sich ständig  lockert habe jetzt die eine seite  gefunden (siehe Bild) hab sie auch abgeschliffen aber es gibt noch  eine 2 stelle  die man abschleifen soll mit den 3 nasen ab ich finde diese stelle einfach nicht  wo ist sie  zu finden ich fahre das Torque FRX 9.0  oder ist  diese stelle  nur am 08 model??? 


Mfg


----------



## fitze (15. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei der Avid Code hatte ich selbst in Saalbach bei 1000hm Abfahrten als 0.1 tonner kein Fading



Könnte auch an der Code liegen 
Meine Formula Oro funktionierte im Mittelgebirge immer prima. Im Bikepark oder in Portes du Soleil aber ein hoffnungsloser Fall. Trotz Sinterbelägen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Stacked (15. Juli 2009)

> so habe jetzt noch mol ne frage zu dem abschleifen von den hinterbau wega den Laufrad weil es sich ständig lockert habe jetzt die eine seite gefunden (siehe Bild) hab sie auch abgeschliffen aber es gibt noch eine 2 stelle die man abschleifen soll mit den 3 nasen ab ich finde diese stelle einfach nicht wo ist sie zu finden ich fahre das Torque FRX 9.0 oder ist diese stelle nur am 08 model???



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&highlight=torque&page=37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul666 (15. Juli 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&highlight=torque&page=37



Ja auf der seite war  ich auch schun aber  ich finde  die 2 Stelle  zum abschleifen trzodem net !!!!


Mfg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juli 2009)

auf dem frameset bild auf der canyon-hp sieht es auch so aus, als wenn die ausfallenden schon plan sind. zumindest das linke. das rechte sieht man nicht. dann gibt es da auch nichts zum abschleifen.


----------



## Nazgul666 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich suche diese stelle zum abschleifen (siehe Bild) ich denk  mol das es die recht seite ist aber da sin bei mir diese nasen nicht also war des nur beim 08 model so oder bin ich einfach dumm un finde den scheis net  !!


Mfg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juli 2009)

du hast ein FRX, das bild zeigt ein FR. das sind einfach unterschiedliche rahmen...


----------



## Nazgul666 (15. Juli 2009)

Stimmt ^^ 

ok hab etz noch die andere seite  wo etwas übersteht  (siehe Bild) sollte man das  dann auch abschleifen oder kann des so stehen bleiben da  man auch an dieser kannte druck spuren sieht?


Mfg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juli 2009)

das könnte die ursache des problems sein. ich will da aber keine empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2009)

Hi Torque Biker,

habe gestern voller Freude den Canyon Katon mit meinem Torque ES 7.0 bekommen.

Nun hatte ich zuvor ein gut 7 Jahre altes schlichtes Hardteil und bin was das technische Niveau des Bikes angeht absoluter Anfänger.

Im Karton warn neben der Steckachse noch 2 schwarze Teile mit dem Durchmesse änlich der Naben inkl. 3 Imbusschrauben. 
Sind dies Bremsscheibenadapter ? Muss ich die noch anbringen  ehern nicht oder ? 

Die Steckachse habe ich Handfest angezogen und dann den Hebel eingeklappt. Ich denke mal stärker muss diese nicht verschraubt sein oder? 

Zu guter letzt: Wie schützt ihr den Hinterbau vor der Kette ?  Einfach dick mit Isolierband umwickeln oder gibs da noch ansehnlichere Lösungen ? 

Fragen über Fragen ich weiß sorry dafür. 

Das Bike macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune. Jetzt kanns im Gelände endlich mal härter zur Sache gehen als mit dem ollen Hardteil


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Juli 2009)

@Nazgul666

du musst einmal den Halbmond am Rahmen und einmal am Schaltauge abfeilen, sodass du 2 ebene Flächen bekommst. Am Rahmen hab ich noch ein ganz ganz wenig draufgelassen, dass net der ganze Lack ab is - funst trotzdem !!! Am Schaltauge hab ich alles.

 danach löst sich die Nabe nicht mehr - war bei mir genauso.

Wenn du noch fragen hast, meld dich.

Grüßle

Tim

Edit: Garantie erlischt nicht, das system wird auch nicht unsicherer, da es eig nur ne einfädelhilfe für die abstandshülse der nabe is. Hab ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Nazgul666 (18. Juli 2009)

Also de  hinterbau kannste ganz einfach mit einem altem Schlauch sichern ^^  einfach enstück schlauch auf die  länge schneiden drum wickeln und mit  Kabelbinder fest machen.

Die andere frage mit den teilen KP^^


mfg


----------



## Ghoosa (18. Juli 2009)

Werden ja wohl nicht die Distanzstücke der Nabe für die Achse sein, oder?
Wenn die nicht drauf sind, wirds böse 

Bei meinen Deamon von Sun waren die auch lose im Karton, bei Hope ists besser gelöst, da sind die mit nem Sicherungsring fest an der Nabe.

Mit dem Kettenschutz sieht das Teil von Canyon zwar besser aus, aber Reifen tuts auch. Ist wohl bisgen Geschmackssache.

Welche Schnellspanner sind denn am 09er ES? Bei meinem sinds die RS Maxle, welche am anderen Ende des Hebels ne Art Mutter haben, welche auch nicht zu lose sein sollte.
Beim 1. Einspannen ließ es sich bei mir zu leicht machen. Hab dann die "Mutter" etwas angezogen und dann gings mit leichtem Abdruck in der Handfläche zu. Wie im Handbuch beschrieben und nicht an den Speichen festhalten beim Schließen ;-)


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2009)

Also wenn es irgenwelche teile währen die relevant sind müsste doch 1. sowas in der Schritt für Schritt Anleitung stehen wie man das Bike ausm Katon nimmt und 2. beim Fahren sofort auffallen oder nicht ?

Wenn du mit Distanzstücke diese meinst welche zwischen Bremsscheibe und Nabe sind dann sind dies bereits verbaut ^^

Schnellspanner habe ich hinten einen von Shimano vorne steht auf der Steckachse nichts drauf. Ich habe die Steckachse von rechts nach links durch die Talas 36 RC2 geschoben und dann die Steckachse handfest verschraubt. Anschließend hab ich den Hebel der Achse geschlossen ( der aber irgendwie nur einrastet und auch nicht wie ein Schnellspanner fungiert ). Zuletzt habe ich dann an beiden Gabelenden die Schnellspanner geschlossen. 
Müsste ja soweit alles richtig sein.


----------



## Ghoosa (18. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich bei meinem FR 7 auch gedacht, aber Pustekuchen nix war. Habs letztes Jahr Canyon als Verbesserung gemeldet, so ne Art Checkliste der Teile im Karton, da ich eine der Distanzhülsen erst nach längerer Suche im Karton unter der Pappe gefunden habe (DHL sei Dank ).

Die 2 Teile, wie sehen die denn aus? Sinds ne Art Hülse?

Wenn die fehlen würden, dann würde, bei meinen Naben, das Rad seitlich nur durch die Scheibenbremse zentriert werden. Sollte aber eigentlich beim Fahren auffallen, denke ich.


Hihi, dein Nachtrag war schneller als meine Antwort.
Also bei mir sinds vorn 2 Distanzstücke, rechts und links von der Nabe zur Gabel hin und hinten noch eins zur Bremsscheibe hin.

Was es sonst mit den teilen auf sich hat ....

Evtl. sollte Canyon doch mal ne Art Checkliste mit einpacken. 1. wär bei der Endkontrolle ersichtlich, ob alles im Karton ist und der Kunde kann sehen, was und ob alles beim Versand vorhanden war.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn du noch 10 min online bist mache ich mal nen Foto der Teile.

Die Laufräder gingen Hinten wie Vorne gerade so rein ohne Spielraum nach links oder rechts.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild der Teile:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/415787

Das linke Teil ist ca 3mm und das rechte 5mm dick. Das Rechte wurde auch schonmal mit allen 3 Schrauben verschraubt. Die Gewinde haben entsprechende Spuren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Juli 2009)

E-Type Grundplatte und ISCG aufnahme für Hammerschmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (18. Juli 2009)

Das Rechte ist die Aufnahme für schaltbare Kettenführung oder Hammerschmitt-Kurbeln, das Linke sieht wie die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer aus.

 Wieder zu langsam beim Tippen 


Noch nen kleiner Nachtrag, auf der HP von Canyon sieht mans recht gut, wenn man sich fürs ES den Frame-Set anschaut.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt das ich beide Teile erstmal nicht benötige  

Nur wundert es mich das das rechte Teil schonmal verschraubt wurde. Naja hauptsache das Bike macht Spaß und das tut es 

Danke euch =)

Wenn morgen die Sonne lacht wird ein Foto vom Bike gemacht ;-P


----------



## Easy_Rid3r (19. Juli 2009)

Tag Leute..

fahr n torque fr 9.0 von 2007.
hat ja n federweg von 160mm.

jetzt wollt ich wissen,wie viel einbaulänge der dämpfer hat? hab nämlich kein plan.

Greez Kai


----------



## Freerider_01 (19. Juli 2009)

@easy rider: einbaulänge 222mm, hub 70mm
lg


----------



## Easy_Rid3r (19. Juli 2009)

daaanke


----------



## theworldburns (19. Juli 2009)

die 07er räder hatten 63mm hub. vielfach diskutiert.


----------



## gigaflo (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

sieht aus als brauche ich ein neuues Innenlager für mein 07er Torque FR 9.0 (Holzfeller 2fach Kurbel). Soweit ich mich informieren konnte muss da ein Howitzer Innenlager rein. Weiss jemsnd die Masse?

Danke


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Juli 2009)

gigaflo schrieb:


> die Masse?



hans sagt: 365g


----------



## gigaflo (22. Juli 2009)

haha ja klar! Masse und Masse. Ich sitze an einer Scheizer Tastatur und in Deutsch (Schweiz) gibt es kein scharfes S. Also eben Masse im Sinn von die Abmessungen...

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (22. Juli 2009)

68/73mm

bzw. das 2. von oben
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nlager-Truvativ-Howitzer-Team-2009::4269.html


----------



## loxa789 (23. Juli 2009)

Habe bei meinem Tork beim Maxle System diese Teile auf den Trail verloren. Der Schnellspanner sichert zwar nur die Achse. Daher verliert man nicht sofort das ganze Vorderrad ist aber trotzdem sehr gefährlich.





Hatte einer von euch schon dieses Problem.

Bevor nun einer schreibt. Was bist du für ein Id*** kannst nicht mal einen Schnellspanner schließen sollte er wissen, dass ich schon etwa 17 Jahre mit mtbs fahre und noch nie ein solches Problem hatte. 
Dies sollte auch als Warnung verstanden werden, ist ja nicht gerade ungefährlich diese Teile zu verlieren. Also kontrolliert eure Schnellspanner vor jeder Abfahrt ob sie sich nicht geöffnet bzw. lose geworden sind. 
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich Canyon informieren sollte.
lg Loxa789


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. Juli 2009)

Mir ist vorhin aufgefallen, dass der hinter Bremskolben locker war. Eine der beiden Schrauben die diesen am Rahmen festhalten war recht lose. Sollten diese Schrauben nicht mit ein wenige dieser blaue Schraubensicherung versehen sein ? 
Evtl. wird hier ja bei der Montage nur sehr wenig verwendet. Welche schrauben sollte man da noch begutachten ?


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Der Schnellspanner sichert zwar nur die Achse. Daher verliert man nicht sofort das ganze Vorderrad ist aber trotzdem sehr gefährlich.



das is so nicht ganz richtig, der muss schon, wie jeder "normale" schnellspanner auch, korrekt angezogen sein... dadurch spreizt sich dann die achse ein wenig auseinander (siehe die spalten auf deiner skizze) und die ganze sache wird überhaupt richtig fest... ist also nicht lediglich eine sicherung! wenn der spanner zu locker is, is die achse zwar auf der bremsscheibenseite festgeschraubt, an der anderen seite jedoch einfach nur locker drin, ohne eine große verbindung mit dem casting einzugehen...

also trotz jahrelanger erfahrung: bist du ganz sicher, dass das der schnellspanner in der achse fest genug geschraubt war, bevor du den hebel umgelegt hast??

wenn alles korrekt angezogen is, kann ich mir nämlich beim besten willen nicht erklären, wie sich die teile selbstständig lockern sollten 

edit. was mir grad so einfällt, was der grund sein könnte:
wenn man die achse festschraubt, der schnellspanner fest genug is und man dann den spanner schließt, bringt man ihn ja anschließend dank maxle 360 in eine sinnvolle position... falls man das jedes mal gegen den uhrzeigersinn macht, könnte es sich lockern?!

is jetzt der einzige lösungsansatz, der mir einfällt... rein beim fahren sollte sich da durch virbrationen oder was auch immer eigentlich nichts lockern können, dafür is zu viel spannung drauf.

oder deine achse hat einfach nen defekt? habs zumindest bisher bei keinem maxle system (an der gabel) erlebt, dass sich da teile selbstständig machen... seltsam


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. Juli 2009)

Wo ihr gerade über die Steckachse und Schnellspanner diskutiert. An meinem Torque ES 7.0 mit der Talas 36 RC2  habe ich an jedem Gabelrohr einen Schnellsapnner und die Steckachse  selbst wird nur geschraubt. An der Steckachse ist so ein 2cm hebel den man ausklappen kann. Denn Sinn davon hab ich aber nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## christophersch (23. Juli 2009)

Der kleine Hebel an der Steckachse ist dazu wichtig, dass du sie fest genug herein schrauben kannst. Danach klappst du ihn wieder rein und schließt die Schnellspanner der Federgabel. Er ist also eine Art Drehmomentschlüssel für die Steckachse.  
Hast du noch nie dein Vorderrad herausgebaut ? Sonst hättest du den Hebel nämlich gebraucht. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (24. Juli 2009)

Nein habs nur eingebaut und so fest wies mit der Hand ging angezogen. Hab das Bike jetzt auch erst 6 Tage da baut man ja nicht direkt wieder das Vorderrad aus   Nur das Hinterrad war nochmal draußen um die Kettenstrebe mit Gaffatape zu schützen. Silbernes Tape auf weißem Rahmen sieht garnicht mal übel aus wenn man es faltenfrei aufklebt


----------



## christophersch (24. Juli 2009)

Dann ist natürlich klar.. Ich war so doof und habe bei mir nichts abgeklebt. (08'er ES 9.0) nun ist alles schön abgeschrabbelt..
Welches Torque hast du? Mit Hammerschmitd?

Gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. Juli 2009)

Ne ich habe das Torque ES 7.0. Zuerst wollte ich ein Nerve AM haben. Doch dachte ich mir kanns auch was mehr sein damit ich genug Reserven habe wenns mir im Bikepark solangsam besser gefällt 

Noch bin ich da totaler Anfänger da ich mit meinem vorherigem Bike ( CC Hardtail ) nicht wirklich gut Springen konnte. Zu gestreckte Sitzposition und auch nicht so wendig. 

Der Unterschied ist natürlich jetzt extrem und macht richtig viel Spaß 
Und das mit dem Springen wird auch immer besser


----------



## gigaflo (24. Juli 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Tork beim Maxle System diese Teile auf den Trail verloren. Der Schnellspanner sichert zwar nur die Achse. Daher verliert man nicht sofort das ganze Vorderrad ist aber trotzdem sehr gefährlich.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 168594
> ...


war gerade gestern mit einem kollegen unterwegs, der hat den ganzen maxle schnellspanner verloren obwohl er meint wie immer und ordnungsgemäss zugedreht zu haben.


----------



## loxa789 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo gagaflo!
Ich habe es rechtzeitig bemerkt, das Rad hat plötzlich komisch gescheppert. Das blöde ist nur, dass derzeit in Österreich keine Ersatzteile lieferbar sind. Habe daher bei Canyon angerufen und nach etwa 4 min einen Gesprächspartner erreicht. Dort haben sie angeblich noch welchen lagernd. 




marx. schrieb:


> das is so nicht ganz richtig, der muss schon, wie jeder "normale" schnellspanner auch, korrekt angezogen sein... dadurch spreizt sich dann die achse ein wenig auseinander (siehe die spalten auf deiner skizze) und die ganze sache wird überhaupt richtig fest... ist also nicht lediglich eine sicherung! wenn der spanner zu locker is, is die achse zwar auf der bremsscheibenseite festgeschraubt, an der anderen seite jedoch einfach nur locker drin, ohne eine große verbindung mit dem casting einzugehen...



Habe mich leider etwas unkorrekt bzw. etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Die beiden konischen Gummibuffer drücken den Spalt in der Achse auseinander dadurch wird der Achsdurchmesser etwas verändert. Sollte sich nur der Spannhebel aus welchen Grund auch immer öffnen kann sich die Gegenschraube sehr leicht lösen. Die Achse hält aber auch ohne Spanner ist nur aber nicht mehr vor verdrehen bzw. lösen gesichert. Daher dient der Schnellspanner auch als Sicherung für die Achse.



marx. schrieb:


> also trotz jahrelanger erfahrung: bist du ganz sicher, dass das der schnellspanner in der achse fest genug geschraubt war, bevor du den hebel umgelegt hast??



Ja der war 100% fest genug angezogen. Wahrscheinlich eher zu fest als zu locker.



marx. schrieb:


> wenn alles korrekt angezogen is, kann ich mir nämlich beim besten willen nicht erklären, wie sich die teile selbstständig lockern sollten



Ich mir auch nicht vielleicht bin ich wo hängen geblieben und dadurch hat sich der Spanner geöffnet oder die Gegenschraube ist gebrochen. 



marx. schrieb:


> edit. was mir grad so einfällt, was der grund sein könnte:
> wenn man die achse festschraubt, der schnellspanner fest genug is und man dann den spanner schließt, bringt man ihn ja anschließend dank maxle 360 in eine sinnvolle position... falls man das jedes mal gegen den uhrzeigersinn macht, könnte es sich lockern?!



Dies werde ich Testen. 



marx. schrieb:


> is jetzt der einzige lösungsansatz, der mir einfällt... rein beim fahren sollte sich da durch virbrationen oder was auch immer eigentlich nichts lockern können, dafür is zu viel spannung drauf.



Wenn nichts defekt ist gebe ich dir recht.

Bei meinem Post ging es mir eigenlich nur um zu erfahren ob schon jemand anderer ähnliche Probleme gehabt hat und um zu zeigen, dass hier etwas aufgepasst werden sollte. 
lg LOXA789


----------



## Tim777 (29. Juli 2009)

Kettenführung ohne ISCG-Aufnahme.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte irgendwo jemand einen Link zu einer schönen 2-fach schaltbaren Kettenführung für Innenlagermontage reingestellt. Auf der Grundplatte waren auch die Bohrungen für die Monatge eines E-Type-Umwerfers.  Brauche so ein Teil, finde den Link aber nicht mehr. War das hier in diesem Thread? Habs bis jetzt nicht gefunden. Vllt kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Danke und Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Ghoosa (29. Juli 2009)

die hier http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html ?


Diskussion war unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251645&highlight=kettenf%FChrung+e-type

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Tim777 (29. Juli 2009)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> die hier http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html ?
> 
> 
> Diskussion war unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251645&highlight=kettenf%FChrung+e-type
> ...



Danke schon mal, das hilft. Ich hatte aber noch einen anderen Link in Erinnerung, ging auf ein Teil von um die 50 Euro. Obs e-13 war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Weiß noch jemand was? Schon mal Danke. Grüße T777


----------



## Ghoosa (29. Juli 2009)

von g-junkies gibts noch die dreist, liegt aber auch oberhalb von 50â¬

truvativ shiftguide gibts auch noch


schon mal bei hi-bike oder bike-mailorder nachgesehen?


----------



## hopfer (29. Juli 2009)

NC-17 Stienger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (29. Juli 2009)

hey ho,

ich hab vor an meinem fr neue kurbeln und so dran zu machen
mit nur einem kettenblatt.
ich hatte an die saint gedacht aber welche innenlagergröße brauche
ich fürs tork?


----------



## hopfer (29. Juli 2009)

68-73 mm


----------



## timothekid (30. Juli 2009)

danke


----------



## harke (30. Juli 2009)

wie schützt ihr eure kettenstreben am besten?hat jetzt nix mit canyon zu tun..aber egal..gaffatape??höö


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2009)

Filzklebematte von Aldi darüber Kabelschrumpfschlauch von Conrad. Das Filz saugt sich NICHT mit Wasser voll. Den Schrumpfschlauch regelmässig wechseln.


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meine weiße Kettenstrebe mit silbergrauem Gaffatape mehrfach umwickelt. 
Der Vorteil daran ist das man die gesamte Strebe erwischt und nichts verrutschen kann. Außerdem sieht das silbergrau auf weißem Rahmen ganz gut aus finde ich  
Wenns irgendann zu abgenutzt ist kommt einfach neues drauf. 

@cxfahrer    wie bekommst du den Schrumpfschlauch über die Strebe ? Schneidest du ihn längs gesehen auf ?  
Ich wollte mir zuerst einen Schlauch mit Kabelbindern um die Strebe vom Tork machen. Doch ist die Strebe am Tork zu dick und verläuft auch konisch. Mit dem Gaffatape war das kein problem. Ging auch relativ faltenfrei so dass es auch ansehnlich ist.


----------



## theworldburns (30. Juli 2009)

man kann den hinterbau doch aufmachen


----------



## roxzr (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es jemanden interessiert, findet Ihr in der neuen Freeride ein Bild vom Torque FR 2010.

Ich finde Canyon sollte mal ein bisschen mehr an der Optik arbeiten im Vergleich zu manch anderen Herstelleren sehen die Bikes eher "schlicht und blass" aus.

MfG
rox


----------



## PioneerPixel (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das Canyon Torque ES z. B. in real viel bulliger wie auf dem Foto  Mir gefällt meins =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (1. August 2009)

Weiß schon jemand genaueres über das Torque 2010? So abgebildet wie in der Freeride gefällt es mir sehr gut.Totem,Hammerschmidt,Deemax u. One-Bremsen und (endlich...) 180mm Hinterbau sind vielversprechend.Preislich wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder unschlagbar.Bin auf das Rahmengewicht gespannt


----------



## timothekid (1. August 2009)

soll ja auch leichter sein.


----------



## thto (1. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Canyon Torque ES z. B. in real viel bulliger wie auf dem Foto  Mir gefällt meins =)



dachte ich mir auch als ich das ES in koblenz sah


----------



## githriz (5. August 2009)

Ich überlege gerade meinem 09er Torque ein Stahlfederdämpfer zu spendieren.
Bin aber etwas unschlüssig ob der Vivid 5.1 oder der DHX 4 die bessere Wahl ist. 

Was ich bis jetzt so im Forum gelesen habe soll der Vivid wohl bei einigen defekt ab Werk sein, der DHX soll wohl etwas zuverlässiger in dieser Hinsicht sein.
Dafür ist RS generell einfacher zu servicen als Fox, bzw. bekommt man von Fox gar keine Ersatzteile für den Dämpfungsbereich (eigene Erfahrung und auch der Grund warum ich mir ungerne Fox teile kaufen möchte).

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit der Perfomance der beiden Dämpfer im Torque aus?
Sonst noch etwas zu bedenken?


----------



## ARES3001 (5. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand genaueres über das Torque 2010? So abgebildet wie in der Freeride gefällt es mir sehr gut.Totem,Hammerschmidt,Deemax u. One-Bremsen und (endlich...) 180mm Hinterbau sind vielversprechend.Preislich wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder unschlagbar.Bin auf das Rahmengewicht gespannt



Der 2010er hat 175mm und ist ES & FR in einem Modell. Das Oberrohr ist wahnsinnig schön ge-hydroformed, extrem breit und flach. Neu ist auch dass man den SAG am Hinterbau ablesen kann.


----------



## speedhuem (5. August 2009)

Hi.
Ich find das neue 2010er Torque, sollte es so kommen wie auf dem Bild in der Freeride, richtig fett. 
Hätte ich doch ein Jahr gewartet.

Aber das kann man wahrscheinlich fast jedes Jahr sagen und dann bräuchte man sich gar kein neues Rad zu holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. August 2009)

Warum hat das 2009er Tork eigentlich keine PM Aufnahme und keine innenverlegten Züge, so wie die anderen 09er Canyon Räder?


----------



## ARES3001 (5. August 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Warum hat das 2009er Tork eigentlich keine PM Aufnahme und keine innenverlegten Züge, so wie die anderen 09er Canyon Räder?


Das 2010er hat auch keine innenverlegten züge!


----------



## ChrisPi (5. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Der 2010er hat 175mm und ist ES & FR in einem Modell. Das Oberrohr ist wahnsinnig schön ge-hydroformed, extrem breit und flach. Neu ist auch dass man den SAG am Hinterbau ablesen kann.



Woher die Info? In der Freeride steht es soll 180mm haben.Ein extrem breites u. flaches Oberrrohr erkenn ich auch nicht... Und ES u. FR in einem wag ich aber auch zu bezweifeln wenn es noch mehr Federweg bekommt.Wäre eher FR u. FRX in einem,was auch ganz nach meinem Geschmack wäre.Die abgebildete Ausstattung mit Totem,Deemax u. Fox DHX Air wäre auch wunderbar,ich hoffe es bleibt dabei


----------



## dragon-777 (5. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Woher die Info? In der Freeride steht es soll 180mm haben.Ein extrem breites u. flaches Oberrrohr erkenn ich auch nicht... Und ES u. FR in einem wag ich aber auch zu bezweifeln wenn es noch mehr Federweg bekommt.Wäre eher FR u. FRX in einem,was auch ganz nach meinem Geschmack wäre.Die abgebildete Ausstattung mit Totem,Deemax u. Fox DHX Air wäre auch wunderbar,ich hoffe es bleibt dabei



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Wechsel zum DHX Air ein Fortschritt ist. Bin aber mal sehr auf den Preis gespannt.


----------



## ARES3001 (5. August 2009)

hab das bike letztes we live gesehen. Auf der Schwinge stand 175 drauf und mir wurde gesagt dass es kein fr bzw es mehr geben wird stattdessen das und das frx. Das Frx wird nur leicht überarbeitet. Hab das bild in der Freeride nicht gesehen, ist das irgendwo online?


----------



## ChrisPi (5. August 2009)

Online kann ich kein Bild finden.Die Abbildung war ein silberner Rahmen,orange Schrift.Ausstattung ist Totem,,Deemax,Formula One,Fox DHX Air,Hammerschmidt,Syntace-Sattelstütze... Angeblich noch steiferer Rahmen bei weniger Gewicht.Auf den Preis bin ich auch gespannt.Genaueres wird man wohl erst auf der Eurobike erfahren


----------



## Groudon (5. August 2009)

aber kein ES mehr??? welches Bike nimmt dann den Enduro-Platz ein??? weil 180mm bergauf ....


----------



## ChrisPi (5. August 2009)

180mm bergauf.... na und,wo liegt das Problem? Wenn der Hinterbau nicht großartig wippt u. die Geometrie zum bergauffahren passt dann is es egal ob 140 o. 200mm unterm Arsch sind.Das Liteville funktioniert auch mit 200mm bergauf noch hervorragend,also ich seh da kein Problem.Aber bergab bietet mehr Federweg einfach auch mehr Reserven u. meistens mehr Spaß! Wäre schon sehr nach meinem Geschmack wenns denn wirklich so bleibt


----------



## ARES3001 (6. August 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es ein nerve geben wird das evtl. mit 150 oder 160mm den uphill-enduro part übernehmen wird, aber das ist nur eine vermutung...


----------



## Tim777 (6. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Hab das bild in der Freeride nicht gesehen, ist das irgendwo online?



Bitte:





Grüße, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (6. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> hab das bike letztes we live gesehen.



Wo war das? Welcher Anlass?


----------



## harke (6. August 2009)

tausche fr9 09 rahmen gegn einen 2010er


----------



## Klebstoff (6. August 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kann man sich ja schon fast ärgern ein 09er gekauft zu haben.


----------



## schatten (6. August 2009)

Ja geil, ein Torque 901!


----------



## ChrisPi (7. August 2009)

Das 901 war bisher mein Favorit.Aber wenn ich jetzt das Torque so sehe (wenn es denn so bleibt) dann hat es genau die Ausstattung die ich gern hätte.Allerdings mit dem Unterschied das es denn Rahmen (u. ein paar Kleinigkeiten) quasi geschenkt gibt.Der 09er Rahmen war ja schon steifer als der 901er u. der Torque 2010er Rahmen soll angeblich nochmal leichter u. steifer werden... da gibts eigentlich nix mehr zu überlegen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2009)

also ich bin mit meinem 09er sehr zufrieden. eigentlich könnte man sich jedes jahr ärgern... aber was bringt warten?!? ich hab schon über ein halbes jahr spaß mit meinem torque und werde den nächstes jahr auch noch haben.


----------



## ARES3001 (7. August 2009)

Naja also soviel zum ärgern gibts jetzt doch nich, mein (09er) war gefühlt nicht wirklich schwerer als das 2010er. 5mm mehr federweg und steiferer Rahmen sind jetzt nicht die extremen "must haves" oder? also ich find mein 2009er auch ganz ok, bis darauf dass der rahmen jetzt schon gebrochen ist.


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2009)

@ARES3001: Warum ist den dein Nerve ES broken ? Bist du nicht der mit 180mm Durolux und 160mm hinten ?


----------



## ARES3001 (7. August 2009)

Das nerve is schon lang gebrochen, mein neues torque fr 09 mittlerweile auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2009)

Du machst aber auch alles kaputt. Wie hast du denn das geschafft?


----------



## ChrisPi (7. August 2009)

Ohje,so Dinge hör ich ungern... wo ist es denn gebrochen u. bei welcher Aktion? Wie lange dauerte es bis der Ersatzrahmen da war?


----------



## ARES3001 (7. August 2009)

Also das beim torque war definitiv n materialfehler, der rahmen ist direkt an der Schweissnaht zur HR Bremse gerissen, der riss ist circa 2cm lang. Keine spezielle Aktion, nur einige male im Bikepark. Naja und letztes We dann in Leogang hats halt plötzlich arg geknarzt, da hab ich das dann im Lift entdeckt. Das Bike hab ich komplett am Mo. an Canyon versandt, bin sehr gespannt wie lange es dauern wird. Aber erstaunich finde ich dass man zur Zeit keine Auto-Emails zurückbekommt in denen man darauf hingewiesen wird dass die Bearbeitungszeit von Mails "nicht in wenigen Tagen" erfolgen kann. Ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon meinte dass die Bearbeitungszeit 8-10Tage dauern wird, man darf also gespannt sein.

Aber nach einigen Bikeparks und vielen Vergleichsfahrten mit SX-Trail, Kona Stinky, Santa Bullit.. muss ich sagen dass mir das Torque extrem gut gefällt. 

Und zum 2010er Modell muss ich sagen dass man beim Klopftest schon definitiv sagen muss dass wenn gewicht eingespart wurde, das aufgrund dünnerer Wandstärken realisiert wurde. Und ob das der richtige Weg für ein auch Bikepark-Bike ist ist in meinen Augen fraglich. Habe ja beim Nerve am eigenen Leibe erfahren müssen dass dünne Wandstärken für den härteren einsatz nicht das wahre sind.

cheers.


----------



## Tim777 (7. August 2009)

Was man auf dem obigen Foto des neuen Torque nicht erkennt, auf der Wippe steht eindeutig 180 und im Text wird auch von 180 mm Federweg im Heck gesprochen.

Ich bin übrigens ganz froh, das FR 09 zu haben. Habe lieber vorne ne 36er drin, als ne 180 mm Gabel. Und die 170 mm vom 09er im Heck sind auch massig genug, zumal wenn man auch noch Touren will. Der Trend geht ja evtl. durch das Slopestyle auch eher wieder zu viel weniger Federweg vorne und hinten. Selbst im DH haben für 2010 manche Hersteller noch mal Ihre Federwege im Heck reduziert (pendelt sich fast alles auf 200 mm ein, für 2010 z.B Giant Glory; vor 2 Jahren Lapierre mit dem DH 920 auch auf 200 mm reduziert (das DH 230 hatte noch 230 mm)).

Die Geometrie vom 09er Torky scheint mir auch verspielter zu sein als vom 2010. Na ja, mal hören was einige von Euch Anfang des Jahres 2010 von ihren neuen Torkys hier berichten. Bin gespannt.

@ ARES: Wo hast Du das neue Torque denn live gesehen?

Grüße, Tim777 (mache mich jetzt gleich wieder auf zu den "Taunus-Trails", FR ist frisch geputzt, sieht fast wie neu aus, wenns klappt, kommt morgen mal ein Foto von unterwegs.)


----------



## ARES3001 (7. August 2009)

@Tim777: in Leogang, letztes WE, Tibor hatte es dabei, in schwarz und es stand nix von FR oder ES drauf sondern eifach nur Torque und auf der wippe stand ganz groß 175.


----------



## Tim777 (7. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> @Tim777: in Leogang, letztes WE, Tibor hatte es dabei, in schwarz und es stand nix von FR oder ES drauf sondern eifach nur Torque und auf der wippe stand ganz groß 175.



Hallo ARES, danke für die superschnelle Rückmeldung. In schwarz mit Tibor im Sattel sahs bestimmt geil aus. Vermute jetzt, dass die 175mm einfach Prototypbedingt sind (oder er testet schon das 2011er, wo sie den Federweg wieder reduzieren, weils der neue Trend ist ). Probefahren durftest Du wohl nicht, oder?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (7. August 2009)

doch hab mich mal draufgesetzt und bin unten ne runde gedreht, aber da hat man ja nich wirklich viel sagen können, ganz komisch war dass da uneingebremste formula r1 drauf waren die überhaupt nich gezogen haben. Also er meinte es sei das 2010er das auf der eurobike präsentiert wird. Aber das würde ich jetzt alles mal als sehr unverbindlich betrachten. Viele Parts waren aber aufgrund von tibors sponsoren sowieso anders, z.b. Marzocchi Roco Air und viele Acros parts.


----------



## Tim777 (7. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Also er meinte es sei das 2010er das auf der eurobike präsentiert wird.



Hi ARES, ist schon ok so, dachte ich auch, das mit dem 2011er Prototyp sollte eher mal en Witzchen werden, war wohl nix. OK dann, noch viel Spaß und hoffentlich haste bald wieder en bike fürs Freeriden.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Helium (7. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Das 901 war bisher mein Favorit.Aber wenn ich jetzt das Torque so sehe (wenn es denn so bleibt) dann hat es genau die Ausstattung die ich gern hätte.Allerdings mit dem Unterschied das es denn Rahmen (u. ein paar Kleinigkeiten) quasi geschenkt gibt.Der 09er Rahmen war ja schon steifer als der 901er u. der Torque 2010er Rahmen soll angeblich nochmal leichter u. steifer werden... da gibts eigentlich nix mehr zu überlegen.




Das meinst du doch nicht Ernst, oder


----------



## ChrisPi (7. August 2009)

Aber sicher doch! Ich gehe davon aus daß der Preis fürs Canyon bei gut 3000 liegt.Das ist die Ausstattung alleine wert.Der Rahmen hat 180mm,mehr brauch ich nicht.Und von der Funktion dürfte aufs 901 kaum ein Unterschied sein.Bin in 2 Wochen am Lago und werde das 901 probefahren.Müsste mich schon absolut vom Hocker hauen um über 2000 Flocken mehr hinzublättern.Eigentlich wollte ich gerne "Made in Germany" aber da scheidet Liteville u. Canyon aus u. bliebe nur das Nicolai AFR.Ich suche Spaß am biken u. kein Statussymbol.
Sollte ich den Canyon-Service tatsächlich mal benötigen u. mir dauert das ganze zu lange o. zu kompliziert dann kann ich mir immer noch einen anderen Rahmen besorgen...


----------



## theworldburns (7. August 2009)

@ chris

nicht argumentieren, er war gleich so blöd 2 von deren rädern zu kaufen. wer so viel geld für so wenig fahrrad gezahlt hat lässt es sich nicht ausreden, dass die dinger nix besonderes sind.


----------



## Iznogoud (7. August 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Das meinst du doch nicht Ernst, oder


Liteviller leckt Blut


----------



## ChrisPi (7. August 2009)

Ja ich hab mittlerweile viel genug im LV-Forum mitgelesen u. kenn die Brüder ganz gut ;-) Mir gehts aber nicht darum mit meinem Bike zu protzen (habs ja schließlich nicht selbst entwickelt) sondern will nur den maximalen Spaß für mich haben.Dafür würd ich durchaus auch den Preis für ein Liteville zahlen,solange es keine Alternative gibt.
Viele (oder die meisten?) der Liteviller freuen sich beim biken auf dem  "besten Bike der Welt" zu sitzen.Das gibt mir wiederum Null! Ich freue mich über geile Trails,Drops etc. Ob das 901 soviel Mehrpreis wert ist wag ich zu bezweifeln.Wäre es komplett in Deutschland gefertigt dann könnte man den Preis noch besser nachvollziehen.Aber ich bin da flexibel u. freue mich auf ausgiebige Probefahrten u. auf die Eurobike in einigen Wochen


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2009)

Man sollte vielleicht mal ganz sachlich die Unterschiede zwischen dem neuen Tork und dem 901 vergleichen, wenn mal die Daten bekannt sind.

Bislang waren Tork und 901 nämlich arg unterschiedlich (Lenkwinkel, Steuerrohr, Sitzwinkel usw..), das hab ich rein vom draufsitzen gemerkt. Das hat ja nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun, sondern damit obs einem persönlich taugt. 

Es kann durchaus sein, dass das neue Tork da für manch einen besser passt - mir passt das alte FR sehr gut und es ist stabil. Das muss das neue erst noch beweisen (das 901 wird ja wohl eh pfleglicher behandelt, da wird man nicht viel zu hören bekommen..).


----------



## theworldburns (7. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht mal ganz sachlich die Unterschiede zwischen dem neuen Tork und dem 901 vergleichen, wenn mal die Daten bekannt sind.
> 
> Bislang waren Tork und 901 nämlich arg unterschiedlich (Lenkwinkel, Steuerrohr, Sitzwinkel usw..), das hab ich rein vom draufsitzen gemerkt. Das hat ja nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun, sondern damit obs einem persönlich taugt.
> 
> Es kann durchaus sein, dass das neue Tork da für manch einen besser passt - mir passt das alte FR sehr gut und es ist stabil. Das muss das neue erst noch beweisen (das 901 wird ja wohl eh pfleglicher behandelt, da wird man nicht viel zu hören bekommen..).



so sehr unterschiedlich sind die geometrien nicht. das 901 hat einen leicht steileren sitzwinkel und nen leicht flacheren lenkwinkel. sonst überaus ähnlich


----------



## vori2003 (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab heute die neue Mountain BIKE bekommen und einen Kleinen Artikel über das neue Torque darin gelesen. Es wird darin, wie hier berichtet, geschrieben das es kein ES oder FR geben wird sondern "Themen Modelle".
( Zitat: "keine Kompromisse", "Enduro Race", "Cross the Alps", "die Suche nach dem epischen Trail" und "die Soielkonsole" )
Kann von Euch jemand damit was anfangen? Handelt es sich dabei um verschieden Ausstattungsvarianten? 
So wie es aussieht haben die Bikes alle einen Heckfederweg von 175mm.

p.s.  ich hoffe mein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung und es wird ein Nerve ES mit 160mm Federweg geben, zwischen Nerve AM 140mm und Torque 175mm is ja noch etwas Platz, oder?

Gruß Vori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (7. August 2009)

ich vermute das themen modelle bezieht sich auf die verschiedenen modelle an sich, nicht unterkategorien dieser modelle.
das tork sollte das freeride dickschiff sein, darunter vermute ich ein nerve AM nachfolger mit 150mm und alles drunter is mir eh egal


----------



## vori2003 (7. August 2009)

Hy,

nee, im Artikel werden diese Themen-Modelle auf das Torque bezogen.

Zitat: " .... Canyon verspricht ein breites Einsatzspektrum, bietet daher fünf grundverschiedene Themen - Modell vom Touren-Enduro bis zum krawallbereiten Freerider an.

Gruß

Vori


----------



## dragon-777 (7. August 2009)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> nee, im Artikel werden diese Themen-Modelle auf das Torque bezogen.
> 
> ...



Termine? Oder mal eine Andeutung zum Preis?


----------



## vori2003 (7. August 2009)

Nee, leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## ChrisPi (7. August 2009)

Soll sozusagen heißen es gibt dann kein ES oder FR mehr sondern ganz simpel nur noch DAS Torque.Und davon 5 verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten


----------



## vori2003 (8. August 2009)

ja, so wird es in dem Artikel geschrieben, allerdings wir nur geschrieben dass das FR und ES verschmelzen, ein FRX kann es in diesem Fall dennoch geben.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Das nerve is schon lang gebrochen, mein neues torque fr 09 mittlerweile auch.



hast du jedesmal garantie geltend machen können? ich mein auch wenn canyon günstig sind würd das schon reinhauen.

hat das nerve eigentlich auch eine bikeparkfreigeabe?


----------



## chaz (8. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hast du jedesmal garantie geltend machen können? ich mein auch wenn canyon günstig sind würd das schon reinhauen.
> 
> hat das nerve eigentlich auch eine bikeparkfreigeabe?


Der war aber gut...


----------



## DaBot (9. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Das nerve is schon lang gebrochen, mein neues torque fr 09 mittlerweile auch.



Gut zu wissen dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Beim Torque ist Schweissnaht der hinteren Bremsaufnahme aufgegangen und beim Nerve die Druckstrebe am oberen Ende der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen.

Torque ist 3 Wochen später wieder da gewesen. Auf das Nerve warte ich seit Anfang Mai.

Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab ein merkwürdiges Knacken beim Torque wenn ich vorne einfedere. Wenn man es runterdrückt knackt es und wenn es wieder ausgefedert hat und man zieht ganz leicht am Lenker knackt es ganz mies. Hab bisher Lenker und Vorbau alles aufgemacht und gereinigt, Steuersatz gefettet, Gabelrohr gefettet, bisher bin ich noch ncht dahinter gekommen was das Problem ist. Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klebstoff (9. August 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Beim Torque ist Schweissnaht der hinteren Bremsaufnahme aufgegangen und beim Nerve die Druckstrebe am oberen Ende der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen.
> 
> Torque ist 3 Wochen später wieder da gewesen. Auf das Nerve warte ich seit Anfang Mai.
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab ein merkwürdiges Knacken beim Torque wenn ich vorne einfedere. Wenn man es runterdrückt knackt es und wenn es wieder ausgefedert hat und man zieht ganz leicht am Lenker knackt es ganz mies. Hab bisher Lenker und Vorbau alles aufgemacht und gereinigt, Steuersatz gefettet, Gabelrohr gefettet, bisher bin ich noch ncht dahinter gekommen was das Problem ist. Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen?



auch ein 09er?

noch ne frage: habe einen mini f hier liegen und einen highroller. was meint ihr? highroller vorne und minion hinten oder anderes rum? man liest ja oft das der minion f auch hinten sehr gut sein soll...


----------



## ARES3001 (9. August 2009)

DaBot schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Beim Torque ist Schweissnaht der hinteren Bremsaufnahme aufgegangen und beim Nerve die Druckstrebe am oberen Ende der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen.
> 
> Torque ist 3 Wochen später wieder da gewesen. Auf das Nerve warte ich seit Anfang Mai.
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab ein merkwürdiges Knacken beim Torque wenn ich vorne einfedere. Wenn man es runterdrückt knackt es und wenn es wieder ausgefedert hat und man zieht ganz leicht am Lenker knackt es ganz mies. Hab bisher Lenker und Vorbau alles aufgemacht und gereinigt, Steuersatz gefettet, Gabelrohr gefettet, bisher bin ich noch ncht dahinter gekommen was das Problem ist. Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen?



hatte das selbe knarzen vorne, bei mir liegt es glaub ich daran dass die untere Lagerschale nicht wirklich fest sitzt.

das mit den 175mm hab ich auch so vernommen, und das mit den Themen ist unglücklich ausgedrückt denn es sind Ausstattungen gemeint. Das FRX wird 2010 nur leicht überarbeitet und kommt somit wieder als selbstständiges modell raus. Und übrigens spekuliere ich auch arg auf ein nerve a lá trek remedy mit mehr federweg dass die lücke zwischen 140 und 175 schließt.

mal sehen.


----------



## ARES3001 (9. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hast du jedesmal garantie geltend machen können? ich mein auch wenn canyon günstig sind würd das schon reinhauen.
> 
> hat das nerve eigentlich auch eine bikeparkfreigeabe?



beim nerve CR und beim Torque garantie. Was ist eine Bikeparkfreigabe? Und wo soll dieses "Prädikat" überhaupt stehen. Gibts dann auch trailfreigaben a lá S3-Freigegeben???


----------



## DaBot (9. August 2009)

Torque ist ein 08er..

Wie kann man die Lagerschale denn entfernen bzw. fest einsetzen? Hab mich mit Steuersatz bisher nicht befasst...


----------



## ARES3001 (9. August 2009)

naja normalerweise muss der ja eigentlich eingepresst sein, meiner fällt einfach aus dem rahmen wenn ich die gabel rausnehme. und durch dieses minimale spiel knartzt mein rahmen.


----------



## DaBot (9. August 2009)

Ah ok, meiner sitzt fest. Dann liegts wohl an was anderem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (9. August 2009)

mein hinterbau hat spiel...
kann mir jemand schreiben welche abmessungen die dämpferbuchsen des fox dhx 5.0 am torque frx 2008 haben? und vielleicht auch wo ich die bestellen kann?
die SUFU war bisher nicht hilfreich :-(


----------



## hopfer (9. August 2009)

22,2 x 8M
du bekommst z.B. beim TNC Hamburg


----------



## tiffybenton (9. August 2009)

vielen dank für die info!!
nach allem was ich gelesen habe ist wohl der rahmen, in dem der dämpfer steckt dafür nicht wichtig.
dann werde ich mal bestellen


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. August 2009)

Hallo Tork Fahrer,

nach einer ordentlichen Schlammschlacht am WE war heute Putzen angesagt. 
Leider bemerkt ich dabei am Oberrohr ca. 10 - 15 vom Steuersatz entfernt auf Höhe des orangenen Strichs eine mini winzige Delle. Man sieht diese fast nicht ( nur gegens Licht wenn man weiß wo und wie man gucken muss ) und spürt sie auch nur beim langsamen drüberfahren mit dem Finger.  

Nun ist so eine Minidelle ein reiner Schönheitsmakel oder sollte man hier etwas unternehmen ?   
Wenn letzteres der Fall wäre, kann ich mir nur ein Transportproblem im Bikeguard vorstellen, da ich das Bike bisher selbst nicht Transportiert oder mich damit auf die Nase gelegt habe. 

Über einen Schönheitsmakel kann man ja hinwegsehen davon kommen sicher noch ein paar hinzu.


----------



## dragon-777 (11. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hallo Tork Fahrer,
> 
> nach einer ordentlichen Schlammschlacht am WE war heute Putzen angesagt.
> Leider bemerkt ich dabei am Oberrohr ca. 10 - 15 vom Steuersatz entfernt auf Höhe des orangenen Strichs eine mini winzige Delle. Man sieht diese fast nicht ( nur gegens Licht wenn man weiß wo und wie man gucken muss ) und spürt sie auch nur beim langsamen drüberfahren mit dem Finger.
> ...



Was genau möchtest du unternehmen? Einen Garantiefall wirst du damit kaum erreichen, eine funktionale Einschränkung oder gar ein Sicherheitsrisiko liegen ebenfalls nicht vor. Also, damit "leben lernen" wäre glaube ich eine gute Idee.


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. August 2009)

Na genau das wollte ich doch hören. Wie gesagt kann ich mich mit dem Schönheitsmakel abfinden. Ich war nur unsicher ob ich dies Canyon zwecks Rahmengarantie mitteilen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## ARES3001 (11. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Na genau das wollte ich doch hören. Wie gesagt kann ich mich mit dem Schönheitsmakel abfinden. Ich war nur unsicher ob ich dies Canyon zwecks Rahmengarantie mitteilen sollte oder nicht.



Mein Bremshebel hat auch am oberrohr eine kleine Delle in den Rahmen gedrückt, dachte auch es sei nur ein Schöhnheitsfehler. Wochen später ist der Rahmen dann genau an der Stelle gerissen/gestaucht.

Wenn du denkst du seist nicht für die Delle verantwortlich dann mach einfach mal Bilder und schick Sie an Canyon, dann kannste ja mal schaun was drin ist.


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. August 2009)

Die Delle ist so winzig das man dies kaum fotografieren kann. Nen halber mm mehr wird das nicht sein. Aber ich werd einfach mal bei Canyon anfragen.


----------



## ChrisPi (11. August 2009)

Also im Normalfall ist sowas ein reiner Schönheitsfehler.Hab in meiner Schwinge auch eine kleine Delle seit 2 Jahren,aber deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## ARES3001 (11. August 2009)

Wenn ihr das 2010er Torque sehen wollt von dem ich gesprochen habe dann schaut euch das Trailmaster video auf der Startseite an. Da fährt Tibor das schwarze 2010er mit blauen Acros Parts und fer Formula R1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnyrider (13. August 2009)

hi ich bin 1,96 m groß  und wollte fragen wleche bike größe ich brauche 
soll ich leiber xl oder l nehmen was meint ihr ???


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. August 2009)

Hi  Johnyrider, 

Ich bin 192cm groß und hab das Torque in XL genommen. Mit meiner Schrittlänge von 95cm ziehe ich die Sattelstütze bis 2cm vor Max-Linie heraus. 
Wenn dir das Bike dann immer noch zu lang erscheint kannst du den 100mm Vorbau ja noch gegen einen kürzeren tauschen.

Wenn du auch Touren fahren können willst würde ich dir zu XL beim Torque raten. 


PS: Die Mini-Delle von der ich berichtet habe wurde von Canyon ebenfalls als reiner Schönheitsmakel beurteilt.


----------



## Johnyrider (13. August 2009)

okey also soll ich auf jeden fall nen xl nehmen
 damit hätte ich dann die breiteste einsatzmöglichkeiten, weil ich will auhcn wneg tricksen oder springen
kannst du mal ein bild von deinen xl reinstellen ??
Fallen die 2010er Rahmen genauso aus ??


----------



## ARES3001 (13. August 2009)

Ich denke da noch niemand einen 2010er Rahmen hat kann dir auch niemand diese frage beantworten. die 2010er wirds erst ab Feb.2010 zu kaufen geben


----------



## Klebstoff (13. August 2009)

wie ist das sattelstützen maß vom torque? das steht bei den specs auf der canyon seite leider nicht

danke


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2009)

Die 2010er sollen ja ein kürtzeres Steuerrohr bekommen, das ist bei den wohl dann serienmässigen 180er Gabeln sicher nicht verkehrt. Und der Radstand soll wohl auch länger sein...mal sehen. Die aktuellen sind halt sehr kurz.
Mein XL hat ja auch 160mm Steuerrohr bei 160mm Federweg - und mit nem 50er Rise Lenker ist das fürs Bergabfahren schon recht hoch. Sattelstütze übrigens auf MAX bei 1m Schrittlänge.

Sattelstütze ist bei mir ne 31.8, weil die 31.6 zu klein war. Normal ist aber 31.6.


----------



## Klebstoff (13. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die 2010er sollen ja ein kürtzeres Steuerrohr bekommen, das ist bei den wohl dann serienmässigen 180er Gabeln sicher nicht verkehrt. Und der Radstand soll wohl auch länger sein...mal sehen. Die aktuellen sind halt sehr kurz.
> Mein XL hat ja auch 160mm Steuerrohr bei 160mm Federweg - und mit nem 50er Rise Lenker ist das fürs Bergabfahren schon recht hoch. Sattelstütze übrigens auf MAX bei 1m Schrittlänge.
> 
> Sattelstütze ist bei mir ne 31.8, weil die 31.6 zu klein war. Normal ist aber 31.6.



danke 50er lenker geht garnicht am torque. ich fahre ohne spacer und einen reverse fli bar xxl mit 0.7'' rise. fährt sich viel besser finde ICH

wie kann das denn sein das die 31,6er bei dir nicht passt?


----------



## Johnyrider (13. August 2009)

ok dann warte ich mal auf die 010er modelle wenn die einen brieteren radstand haben müssten die mir ja besser passen oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2009)

Das kommt öfter vor als man denkt, dass das Sitzrohr nicht ordentlich ausgerieben ist. Dann ist es oben etwas weiter, und wenn man die Stütze recht weit raus fährt, rutscht sie oder knarzt fürchterlich. Canyon hat mir das Sitzrohr neu ausgerieben und danach bekam ich dann ebent ne 31.8er dazu. Leider jetzt nicht mehr voll versenkbar...aber reicht.

PS zum Radstand: längere Gabel=längerer Radstand eh. Ob die Geo tatsächlich effektiv länger geworden ist, kann man nur hoffen. Ich finde meins was kurz. Sonst musst du dir halt ein 901 holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnyrider (13. August 2009)

Dazu reicht das gled leider nciht aus 
naja wird schon passen, gibt ja noch mehr goße leute die freeriden


----------



## -Soulride- (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte da mal eine Frage die mir vielleicht einer von euch beantworten kann.
Ich will mir ein Torque zulegen und werde auf jedenfall noch bis zur Eurobike damit warten. Wie es momentan aussieht sinds mir die Änderungen am 2010er Modell nicht wert ein halbes Jahr zu warten, deswegen wirds vermutlich noch ein 09er FR 7.0. Kann man zum Herbst noch mit Preissenkungen beim Torque rechnen? Wie wars in den letzten Jahren?


----------



## Freerider_01 (14. August 2009)

Im Herbst gibts ima ne Sparbuch Aktion wo die Modelle reduziert sind, bzw auch oft andere Komponenten verbaut sind! Lg


----------



## ARES3001 (14. August 2009)

naja du kannst auf jedenfall damit rechnen dass dann einige im outlet sein werden und du dort je nach modell Ã¼ber 300â¬ sparen kannst.


----------



## -Soulride- (14. August 2009)

Das klingt doch schonmal gut, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Wann is denn etwa mit Sparbuch/Outlet zu rechnen? Schon nach der Eurobike oder deutlich später?


----------



## hopfer (14. August 2009)

vielleicht schon zu Eurobike, Spätestens aber Anfang Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (15. August 2009)

Tibor auf einem sehr schönen 2010er Torque. Gefällt mir so gut in schwarz mit dunkelgrauer Gabel, klasse. Mehr vom Fotoshooting für den 2010er Katalog in seinem Benutzeralbum hier im Forum (s1mai)





Grüße, gleich gehts zum Biken (mit dem 2009er FR, is auch net so schlecht )


----------



## ARES3001 (15. August 2009)

das ist das auf dem ich saß, mit den blauen acros parts, der R1, dem Roco und der 175mm schwinge!


----------



## Tim777 (15. August 2009)

Hi Ares,

dachte ich mir, dass es das ist. Sieht doch echt sehr schön aus so. Grüße, Tim


----------



## simdiem (15. August 2009)

Also hat das neue Torque 175 mm FW am Hinterbau, nicht 180 mm wie es die Freeride geschrieben hatte???


----------



## ARES3001 (15. August 2009)

ja das bleibt uns wohl bis zur eurobike ein rätsel, 175mm stand auf der schwinge von dem schwarzen auf dem bild, auf der schwinge von dem silbernen in der FR stand 180. nun habe ich gehört dass es gemessene 178mm sind. ich denke die sind sich bloß nic einig od se auf oder abrunden sollen.


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2009)

wird das grad ne ernsthafte diskussion um 5mm? ihr habt sie nich mehr alle


----------



## fitze (15. August 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> wird das grad ne ernsthafte diskussion um 5mm? ihr habt sie nich mehr alle



Sagt der, der für 5g Gewichtsersparnis töten würde?!


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2009)

das wäre wohl eher so als würde ich mich beim rahmen allein um 5g zanken, so kaputt bin ich dann doch noch net


----------



## fitze (15. August 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ... so kaputt bin ich dann doch noch net



Denk nochmal drüber nach! 5 GRAMM, Man!


----------



## dragon-777 (15. August 2009)

Einer der ganz wenigen Punkte, die mich am aktuellen TORQUE wirklich nervt, ist die lausige Geschichte mit den nahezu nicht montierbaren Kettenführungen für 2-fach Kurbeln. Die kurze und sehr agile Geo finde ich extrem klasse, gerade im Gegensatz zum Downhiller (Demo7). Ich werde das 2010 aber auf jeden Fall mal fahren  bin allerdings auch wegen dem Fox-Dämpfer etwas skeptisch, aber Versuch macht ja kluch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (15. August 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Fox 36 am Torque.
Ich fahre ein Torque ES 9.0 mit Crossmax SX Laufrädern. Wenn ich das Vorderrad so einbaue wie beschrieben Steckachse festschrauben, paar mal Gabel einfedern und Hebel umlegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwischen Nabe und Gabel auf der rechten Seite ca. 1mm platz ist. Ist das normal?

Ich drücke jetzt die Gabel immer leicht zusammen, dann liegt die Nabe an den Ausfallenden auf.

Und noch eine Frage: bei mir haben sich die Spannhebel an der Fox gelockert und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie fest ich die wieder anziehen muss bzw. die Schrauben die die Hebel spannen. 

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.

Danke


----------



## ChrisPi (16. August 2009)

Also in irgendeiner Eurobike-Vorschau hat Lutz Scheffer gesagt das neue Torque wird 6 Prozent mehr Federweg haben,5 Prozent mehr Rahmensteifigkeit u. 5 Prozent leichter.
Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an ob man die 6 Prozent mehr FW vom ES oder FR dazurechnet,aber wenn man den Mittelwert nimmt wären es 175mm.Spielt aber keine Rolle würd ich sagen,hauptsache der Federweg kann auch tatsächlich genutzt werden,da haben ja andere Bikes teilweise ihre Probleme...
Das eine 2-fach KeFü am aktuellen Torque kaum zu montieren ist wusste ich bisher nicht,aber ohne KeFü gehts nicht.Außer eben Hammerschmidt,die ich unbedingt mal testen werde.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Also in irgendeiner Eurobike-Vorschau hat Lutz Scheffer gesagt das neue Torque wird 6 Prozent mehr Federweg haben,5 Prozent mehr Rahmensteifigkeit u. 5 Prozent leichter.
> Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an ob man die 6 Prozent mehr FW vom ES oder FR dazurechnet,aber wenn man den Mittelwert nimmt wären es 175mm.Spielt aber keine Rolle würd ich sagen,hauptsache der Federweg kann auch tatsächlich genutzt werden,da haben ja andere Bikes teilweise ihre Probleme...
> Das eine 2-fach KeFü am aktuellen Torque kaum zu montieren ist wusste ich bisher nicht,aber ohne KeFü gehts nicht.Außer eben Hammerschmidt,die ich unbedingt mal testen werde.



In der aktuellen Mountain Bike ist von 175mm hinten und 160 oder 180mm Federweg vorne die Rede.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Also in irgendeiner Eurobike-Vorschau hat Lutz Scheffer gesagt das neue Torque wird 6 Prozent mehr Federweg haben,5 Prozent mehr Rahmensteifigkeit u. 5 Prozent leichter.
> Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an ob man die 6 Prozent mehr FW vom ES oder FR dazurechnet,aber wenn man den Mittelwert nimmt wären es 175mm.Spielt aber keine Rolle würd ich sagen,hauptsache der Federweg kann auch tatsächlich genutzt werden,da haben ja andere Bikes teilweise ihre Probleme...
> Das eine 2-fach KeFü am aktuellen Torque kaum zu montieren ist wusste ich bisher nicht,aber ohne KeFü gehts nicht.Außer eben Hammerschmidt,die ich unbedingt mal testen werde.



Hä? 170 x 1.06 = 180  egal ob ES oder FR, bei 70mm Hub sinds immer schon 170 Federweg (die ich auch komplett nutze). 

Und 5% von 3.5kg? Boah ey 180gramm.

Die KeFü war doch nur bis 2008 son Gefummel, oder? 
Naja. 
Interessanter sind ja die Änderungen der Geometrie und ob die Preise dann auch bloss 5% teurer sind...


----------



## ChrisPi (16. August 2009)

Hä? Das ES wird mit 160 FW angegeben,das FR mit 170. 6%Prozent von beiden wäre 175.
180 Gramm leichter bei 5% mehr Steifigkeit,ja klar is mir das lieber als andersrum.Vom Preis hab ich bis jetzt nix gehört,aber wenns da auch noch was zu meckern gibt..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Hä? Das ES wird mit 160 FW angegeben,das FR mit 170. 6%Prozent von beiden wäre 175.



wo hast du denn rechnen gelernt?!?

170 * 1,06 = 180,2
160 * 1,06 = 169,6


----------



## dragon-777 (16. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die KeFü war doch nur bis 2008 son Gefummel, oder?
> Naja.
> Interessanter sind ja die Änderungen der Geometrie und ob die Preise dann auch bloss 5% teurer sind...



Ja, habe aber ein 2007er.


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2009)

Danke Mettwurst82, dass du es bestätigst!
Jetzt kannst du dir den Durchschnitt der beiden Ergebnisse ja im Kopf ausrechnen und der ist, wie bei CrisPi, ziemlich genau 175mm.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisPi (16. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Danke Mettwurst82, dass du es bestätigst!
> Jetzt kannst du dir den Durchschnitt der beiden Ergebnisse ja im Kopf ausrechnen und der ist, wie bei CrisPi, ziemlich genau 175mm.
> 
> Gruß



Na also,geht doch 
Es werden ja beide Modelle zusammengefasst wenn es nur noch ein Torque gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Danke Mettwurst82, dass du es bestätigst!
> Jetzt kannst du dir den Durchschnitt der beiden Ergebnisse ja im Kopf ausrechnen und der ist, wie bei CrisPi, ziemlich genau 175mm.
> 
> Gruß



das macht die aussage: "Das ES wird mit 160 FW angegeben,das FR mit 170. 6%Prozent von beiden wäre 175"

trotzdem nicht richtiger


----------



## ChrisPi (16. August 2009)

Erbsenzählerei... du weißt genau was gemeint ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2009)

nö, wusste ich nicht. dein satz war absolut unverständlich.


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2009)

Egal. Das Torque ES soll ja eh, laut Messung der "Bike", 168 mm Federweg haben. 
Das bestätigt mal wieder, dass die Angaben der Wippe nur Annäherungwerte sind. 

ride hard, ride free


----------



## schatten (16. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Egal. Das Torque ES soll ja eh, laut Messung der "Bike", 168 mm Federweg haben.



Und, hast du mal bei deinem nachgemessen?


----------



## ananas (16. August 2009)

Hallo,ich wollte hier mal fragen,ob das Torque ES für Einsteiger gedacht ist/wäre?
Also wollte ich jetzt mal anfangen mit meinem Vater an den Wochenenden ordentlich durch den Wald zu "brettern".(Vorher hatte ich eher ein Cross Country Fully)
Und in den Sommer- bzw. Herbstferien in der Schweiz die traumhaften Trails zu fahren.
Hierbei muss noch gesagt werden,dass ich sonst noch aus dem Dirtbereich komme und mit einem Hardtail untwerwegs bin. (wegen diesem Technik Zeugs,da man ja mit nem Hardtail besser anfangen sollte)

Und sonst sollte das Bike einfach nur ein kompletter Allrounder sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2009)

Naja 160-170mm Federweg und 15kg sind für den einen ein guter Allrounder (Touren, verblocktes Gelände, Bikepark mal) für den andern unfahrbar (kein Marathon, kein CC Rennen, kein Dirtjumpen).

Und nochmal zu den 6% mehr Federweg, da bestehe ich drauf dass das 180mm sind  weil zum einen der ES Rahmen ja wegfällt (und damit auch der Vergleich zum ES) und zum andern das ES genauso 170mm hat, wenn ein Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub drin ist. Die Geo ist nämlich gleich.
Nachmessen tut das eh bloss die Bikeblöd, wenn man selber ins Flat droppt, verbiegt sich ja noch der Hinterbau, die Felge uswusf... ob der Federweg nun so oder so ist, es kommt drauf an WIE er ist. Wenn es im Wiegetritt nicht mehr wippt, dann geht das hoffentlich nicht auf Kosten der Schluckfähigkeit.
Aber in 14Tagen weiss man mehr.


----------



## ananas (16. August 2009)

Das ES 7.0 wiegt 14,0 kg,jedoch weiÃ ich nicht ob es auch stimmt und die Pedale wurden bestimmt nicht mitgerechnet.
Aber ich finde so das ES 7.0 sehr gut,es hat halt den Federweg um auch mal bergab richtig Gas zu geben und das Gewicht ist sehr gut,sodass man den Berg auch mal hoch kommt,also ich denke fÃ¼r Touren wird es sich auch eignen.Ich will ja auch keinen Marathon fahren.

Das einzige was mir noch im Weg steht ist der Preis. Zwar ist es fÃ¼r die Parts ein guter Preis,jedoch mit insgesamt 2399â¬ auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2009)

Warts ab, nach der Eurobike ist Sommerschlussverkauf. Da musst du dann aber schnell sein.....und immer dran denken, es muss die richtige Grösse haben.


----------



## berkel (16. August 2009)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Fox 36 am Torque.
> Ich fahre ein Torque ES 9.0 mit Crossmax SX Laufrädern. Wenn ich das Vorderrad so einbaue wie beschrieben Steckachse festschrauben, paar mal Gabel einfedern und Hebel umlegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwischen Nabe und Gabel auf der rechten Seite ca. 1mm platz ist. Ist das normal?
> 
> Ich drücke jetzt die Gabel immer leicht zusammen, dann liegt die Nabe an den Ausfallenden auf.
> ...



Der Spalt ist normal, die Nabe wird gegen den linken Holm gepresst und am rechten Holm nur die Achse geklemmt. Du solltest die Holme beim Radeinbau daher nicht zusammen drücken, sonst werden sie verspannt. Bei Motorradgabeln ist das auch so.

Zum nachziehen der Schrauben an den Schnellspannhebeln die Hebel schließen und die Schrauben mit 25 in.lb (= 2,8 NM) anziehen, unten an den Ausfallenden muss noch ein ganz kleiner Spalt sichtbar sein (Loctite an den Schrauben verhindert das Lösen). Siehe auch hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/820-00-104_REVB.pdf.


----------



## ananas (16. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warts ab, nach der Eurobike ist Sommerschlussverkauf. Da musst du dann aber schnell sein.....und immer dran denken, es muss die richtige Grösse haben.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. August 2009)

vielen Danke berkel

so hab ichs mir eh schon gedacht jedoch ist an den Ausfallenden (zumindest Bremsseitig unten kein Spalt mehr zu sehen und das wenn ich nur mit etwas über 2,3 Nm anziehe aber es scheint gut zu halten,


----------



## berkel (16. August 2009)

@l.o.k.i

Das mit dem noch sichtbaren Spalt an den Schlitzen der Ausfallenden ist auch nur damit man die Schrauben nicht zu fest anzieht. Sonst sollte man aber das Drehmoment einhalten. Vielleicht liegt es an den Toleranzen, der Spalt ist bei meiner Gabel bei korrektem Drehmoment aber auch nur ca. 0,1mm breit.


----------



## schatten (16. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> und zum andern das ES genauso 170mm hat, wenn ein Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub drin ist. Die Geo ist nämlich gleich.


Beim ES habe ich einen Federweg von ca. 150 mm gemessen (mit 63,5mm Dämpferhub); für 70 mm Hub kommen ca. 164 mm raus. Ermittelt mit "Dämfperdummys" aus Holz. Canyon rundet da doch sehr großzügig auf.



ananas schrieb:


> Das ES 7.0 wiegt 14,0 kg,jedoch weiß ich nicht ob es auch stimmt und die Pedale wurden bestimmt nicht mitgerechnet.


Die Angabe stimmt für Größe S und ohne Pedale.


----------



## dragon-777 (16. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon ein Torque aus 2007 mit dem Manitou-Dämpfer auf einen anderen Dämpfer umgebaut? Suche einen mit 70mm Hub, evtl. einen Fox DHX4 oder 5, bin noch nicht sicher. Wüsste aber gern, was ihr mit wie viel Aufwand rein bekommen habt. Danke.


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2009)

Wieviel Hub hat denn der Monarch 4.2 ??
Ich habe definitiv mehr als 150/160 mm Federweg. 
Meins ist nämlich genau das, welches auch in der Messung der Bike
( Febr. 08) verwendet wurde. Dort war das Ergebnis genau 168 mm. 
Natürlich wurden der Reifen- und Rahmenflex Federweg nicht berüchsichtigt. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (16. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Wieviel Hub hat denn der Monarch 4.2 ??


63,5mm


> Ich habe definitiv mehr als 150/160 mm Federweg.



Selbst gemessen?

In den Bike-Bravos standen jedes Jahr andere Werte drin, ohne daß an der Geometrie/Kinematik was geändert worden wäre.


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

Der Hub hatte bei meinem min. 65 eher 66mm


----------



## ChrisPi (16. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu den 6% mehr Federweg, da bestehe ich drauf dass das 180mm sind



Dann sollst du Recht haben   Paar Millimeter hin o. her spielen zwar nicht die Rolle,aber rein für die Psyche hören sich 180 ganz anders an als 175


----------



## simdiem (17. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Dann sollst du Recht haben   Paar Millimeter hin o. her spielen zwar nicht die Rolle,aber rein für die Psyche hören sich 180 ganz anders an als 175



Ganz genau meine Meinung und deswegen lohnt es sich auch über 5 mm zu streiten.

Ausserdem hatte das alte FR schon 173 mm FW. Wenn das neue dann 175 mm hat, dann ist das kein Fortschritt (wobei ich Fortschritt jetzt nicht über FW definieren will).

Aber wenn ich schon mit mehr FW Werbung mache, dann sollte da auch was dahinterstecken.


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

Hi Torque-Riders, 

ich bin nun seit über einem Monat stolzer und glücklicher Besitzer eines Torque ES.
Am WE gings dann schonmal in den Bikepark. Drops die höher als 1 Meter sind wollte ich dem Bike nicht antun. 

Was meint ihr wie belastbar ist die ES Reihe im Bikepark ?


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2009)

Vorgestern Hahnenklee??
Ja kla das kann das ab!! (mache ich ja auch)Wenn die Federelemente gut abgestimmt sind und du nicht so viel wiegst erst recht!
Ist ja auch laut Canyon Bikepark zugelassen. 
Nur Kettenstrebe und Druckstrebe würde ich abkleben. (wegen Kette). 
Ab 4 meter Drops würde ich vorsichtig sein.

Gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

Abgeklebt ist alles und ich bin mit Rucksack auch noch unter 80kg.
Aber 4 Meter Drops mit dem ES ist das nicht etwas übertrieben ? 

Wie finde ich denn ein vernünftiges Setup für solche Aktionen. Derzeit fahre ich mit ca 18% SAG.


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt bei knapp 3,5 metern Drophöhe. Natürlich mit gut geshapeter Landung. 
Ich wiege aber auch sehr wenig. 
Ich fahre knapp 30% Sag. Je nach Streche. Die Gabel kann auch schön weich sein, da sie ja eh einen sehr guten Durchschlagschutz hat. 
In flachem Terrain fahre ich etwas weniger Sag.
Hab ich dich denn am Sa. in Hahnenklee gesehen?

Gruß


----------



## ananas (17. August 2009)

Also kann man auch mit dem Torque ES eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Freeriden beginnen,wenn ich das schön höre,dass man damit einen 3,5m Drop überlebt,bin ich schon ein mal guter Dinge das es auch das ES wird.
Ich wiege 55 kg.Da kann ich ja fast alles mit dem ES machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (17. August 2009)

Musst nur aufpassen das du nicht zerbrichst


----------



## 525Rainer (17. August 2009)

4 meter in eine transition entpricht x meter ins flat? kann das mal wer ausrechnen?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Na ist doch einfach, bei 45° wird die Aufprallkraft halbiert.
Vorausgesetzt man plumpst einfach runter* - ein geschickter Fahrer wie du wird da sicher noch einiges mehr in Beschleunigung umsetzen.

*Wenn man natürlich eine Flugbahn genau parallel zur Landung hinbekommt....


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt bei knapp 3,5 metern Drophöhe. Natürlich mit gut geshapeter Landung.



Höhrt sich ja ziemlich krass an für mich  Wie misst sich denn die Drophöhe ? Ist das die Höhe Absprungspunkt bis Boden an dieser Stelle oder denkt man sich den Absprungspunkt gerade weiter bis Landepunkt ?



christophersch schrieb:


> A
> Hab ich dich denn am Sa. in Hahnenklee gesehen?
> Gruß



WEnn du mich meinst ich war am Sa. mit meinem weißen Tork in Belgien auf den Filthy Trails


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2009)

Würd mal so auf nen guten Meter tippen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man das so gut ausrechnen kann und es entspricht bestimmt nicht dem tatsächlichen Wert im Gelände. 
Man landet ja eh NIE in der perfekten Transition. 

Gruß


----------



## christophersch (17. August 2009)

Die Drophöhe messe ich von Absprungkante bis Landepunkt des Hinterrades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (17. August 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Man landet ja eh NIE in der perfekten Transition.



Doch! In Whistler gibts die definitiv! Da merkst du bei passendem Absprung  den Übergang vom Flug zum rollen praktisch nicht,absolut geiles Feeling 
Auch im Bikepark in Spicak ist am Ende eine Dirtline die richtig gut gemacht ist.Dann brauchts dann im Prinzip garkeinen Federweg...


----------



## fx3000se (19. August 2009)

bin neu hier. Besitze zur Zeit immer noch mein gutes altes Canyon FX3000SE ;-) Möchte jetzt aber "umsteigen"...
Zur Auswahl stehen:
Canyon Nerve AM 8
Canyon Torque ES ?
  oder aber das 
Trek Remedy 8

Ich weiss, das AM passt nicht ganz in die Reihe. Da ich aber auch sehr gerne bergauf fahre möchte ich es noch nicht ausschliessen.

Wie schneidet das Torque ES bergauf/bergab gegenüber dem Trek ab?

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen
Clemens


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. August 2009)

Hi.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an in welchem Gelände du dich bewegst. Mit dem Nerve AM kommst du mit Sicherheit um einiges besser den Berg hoch als mit dem Torque ES oder dem Remedy.

Dafür hast du bergab dann mehr Spaß mit dem ES oder dem Remedy. Das muss jeder für sich abwägen.

Ich bin seit März auf einem Torque ES unterwegs und war auch schon in den Alpen damit. Vorher bin ich ein Nerve XC gefahren. Da konnte ich mir vorher einiges von den Kumpels anhören von wegen "Mit der Geometrie kommst du in den Alpen nix hoch" oder "Viel zu schwer" etc...

Aber als ich den Jungs in den Alpen dann berghoch weg gefahren bin waren sie entgültig ruhig.

Klar spürt man berghoch die 2-3 Kilo Mehrgewicht. Aber letztendlich ist es mir persönlich das allemal wert wenn es dann bergab geht.

Weiterer Vorteil der Enduros: Im Bikepark kann man damit auch mal die Sau rauslassen. Da wird es mit einem All-Mountain schon eng...

Vergleiche zwischen Torque und Remedy kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Ich kann das Torque nur weiter empfehlen. Das Remedy ist halt im Vergleich teurer.
Laut aktuellen Tests ist das Uncle Jimbo von Rose wohl auch ganz nett. Die innen verlegten Züge find ich ziemlich genial.
Zum 09er Torque haben bis jetzt die Testergebnisse immer gesagt, dass sich das Heck etwas zickig/bockig anfühlt. Kann aber weder bestätigen noch widerlegen weil ich einfach keinen Vergleich habe...


----------



## fx3000se (19. August 2009)

erstmal vielen Dank!


Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Aber als ich den Jungs in den Alpen dann berghoch weg gefahren bin waren sie entgültig ruhig.





Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen Tests ist das Uncle Jimbo von Rose wohl auch ganz nett. Die innen verlegten Züge find ich ziemlich genial


danke für den Tipp!


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Zum 09er Torque haben bis jetzt die Testergebnisse immer gesagt, dass sich das Heck etwas zickig/bockig anfühlt. Kann aber weder bestätigen noch widerlegen weil ich einfach keinen Vergleich habe...



Welche Testergebnisse?


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. August 2009)

Arg. Wie lösche ich den Eintrag???


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. August 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Welche Testergebnisse?



In der BIKE gab es vor 2-3 Ausgaben einen Endurotest mit Hammerschmidt Getrieben. Da meinte Marcus Klausmann (und ich denke der hat Ahnung  ), dass das Heck vom ES 9 etwas zickig ist wegen des geringen Radstandes.

Im letzten oder aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin war auch ein Endurotest. Dort wurde auch das nicht optimale Heck vom ES 7 war es da glaube ich angesprochen. Testsieger war das Uncle Jimbo...

Trotzdem kriegt das Torque immer ein "Sehr gut". Aber welches Bike kriegt heutzutage schon ein "Gut" oder "Befriedigend". Deswegen finde ich die Tests mittlerweile ein bisschen Banane! Alles über 1500 kriegt sowieso mindestens ein "Sehr gut"...


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2009)

in der Mountainbike wurde das Heck aufgrund des schwachen Monarch Dämpfers bei ES bemängelt. Sonst hiess es immer bezgl. des FR, dass der Hinterbau sauber arbeitet, dafür aber der Evolver penibelst abgestimmt sein muss, da geringe Druckänderungen große Auswirkungen hätten.

Dass die Benotung blöd ist, stimmt, da selbst ein Bike, wo der Dämpfer heiss wird und blockiert, oder das Hinterrad an den Rahmen schlägt noch ein "gut" oder "befriedigend" bekommt wobei solche Dinge meiner Meinung nach eindeutigt mangelhaft sind. 

Die neuen Rose Bikes sollen echt gut sein, da geb ich dir recht. Allerdings missfällt mir das BB30 Tretlager. Ich trau den Presssitzen nicht, bezgl. Knacken und Haltbarkeit.

Gruß Simon


----------



## ARES3001 (19. August 2009)

fx3000se schrieb:


> bin neu hier. Besitze zur Zeit immer noch mein gutes altes Canyon FX3000SE ;-) Möchte jetzt aber "umsteigen"...
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> Canyon Nerve AM 8
> Canyon Torque ES ?
> ...



Das Trek fährt sich bergauf um welten besser als mein FR, ich würde das Trek nehmen, mir sind bisher ein Nerve und ein Torque Rahmen gebroch, und nachdem nun am Mo. der neue Rahmen kam fehlt die hälfte des Rades (Steckachse vorne, div. Beilagscheiben und Kleinteile).


----------



## Freerider_01 (19. August 2009)

@fx3000se: kann dir zum Torque/Remedy sagen, dass beide sehr gut bergauf gehen, aber wie ich finde das Torque bergab die Nase vorn hat. Sprich, es gefällt mir von der Geo besser. Allerdings ist das Remedy so wie es im Geschäft steht leichter als ein Torque, nur wenn du nach der ersten Ausfahrt neue Schläuche brauchst, ist es gleich mal um einiges schwerer, da die Serien-Schläuche und Reifen für nix sind! War zumindest bei nem Kumpel so...
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (19. August 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Das Trek fährt sich bergauf um welten besser als mein FR, ich würde das Trek nehmen, mir sind bisher ein Nerve und ein Torque Rahmen gebroch, und nachdem nun am Mo. der neue Rahmen kam fehlt die hälfte des Rades (Steckachse vorne, div. Beilagscheiben und Kleinteile).



Hmm. Das Remedy kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich mit dem Torque FR vergleichen. Das FR ist wie der Name schon andeutet im Freeride Segment angesiedelt. Da passt dann schon ehr das Trek Session 88 FR. Das Remedy ist ja mehr Enduro...


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2009)

War nicht immer von einem Torque ES die Rede??
Klar geht das Torque FR nicht so gut bergauf, aber es hat ja auch keine absenkbare Gabel wie das ES und es wiegt mind. 1,5 Kg mehr!
Das Remedy und das T. FR kann man noch weniger vergleichen als Rem. und ES. 
Ich würd das ES nehmen. Es ist um Welten besser ausgestattet und hat für bergab auch noch 18 mm mehr Ferderweg als das Trek. Das hat, so weit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nicht einmal eine absenkbare Gabel. Trotzdem ist dieses sicher keine schlechte Wahl

gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. August 2009)

Ich hatte neben dem Torque ES auch das Trek Remedy im Auge. 
Der höhere Preis und die ageblich schwer einzustellende RockShok Lyrik ( habe keine Erfahrungen damit ) sowie der Expressbike Status habn mich zum Canyon greifen lassen. 


Mal eine andere Frage: Ich finde der Lenker am Tork ES könnte etwas tiefer sein bei voll ausgefederter Gabel. Kann man die Spacer einfach über den Vorbau setzen oder spricht da Geometriemäßig oder sonstwie etwas dagegen ?


----------



## eightyfive (20. August 2009)

ich habe das bei meinem fr so gemacht. dazu habe ich noch einen lenker mit weniger rise verbaut und muss sagen das ich mit der tieferen front mehr als zufrieden bin. außerdem ist der lenker noch ein gutes stück breiter was mir auch richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## dragon-777 (20. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Ich finde der Lenker am Tork ES könnte etwas tiefer sein bei voll ausgefederter Gabel. Kann man die Spacer einfach über den Vorbau setzen oder spricht da Geometriemäßig oder sonstwie etwas dagegen ?



Klar kannst Du das machen. Fahre zusätzlich einen Flatbar mit einem 60er Vorbau in einem M Rahmen, was für mich eine extrem gute Kombination ist.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. August 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> ich habe das bei meinem fr so gemacht. dazu habe ich noch einen lenker mit weniger rise verbaut und muss sagen das ich mit der tieferen front mehr als zufrieden bin. außerdem ist der lenker noch ein gutes stück breiter was mir auch richtig gut gefällt.



Das war kein schlechter Zug denk ich,wenn die Front etwas tiefer wird.Bei dem Hammerschmidt Test wurde das auch bemängelt: etwas hohe Front u. etwas kurzer Radstand.Allerdings soll beim neuen Torque das Steuerrohr kürzer werden u. der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher u. somit der Radstand auch länger.Ist für die Modelle mit Totem-Gabel sicher nicht verkehrt wenns dann bei Highspeed noch laufruhiger wird.


----------



## fx3000se (20. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Feedbacks!
Unterdessen (nach Studium der aktuellen Mountainbike Ausgabe) hat das Torque ES weitere Konkurrenz erhalten:
- Rose Uncle Jimbo (weil Testsieger?)
- Radon Slide ("leicht", bergauf auch ganz gut)
- Votec V.SX (schaut IMHO ganz toll aus)


----------



## eightyfive (20. August 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Das war kein schlechter Zug denk ich,wenn die Front etwas tiefer wird.Bei dem Hammerschmidt Test wurde das auch bemängelt: etwas hohe Front u. etwas kurzer Radstand.Allerdings soll beim neuen Torque das Steuerrohr kürzer werden u. der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher u. somit der Radstand auch länger.Ist für die Modelle mit Totem-Gabel sicher nicht verkehrt wenns dann bei Highspeed noch laufruhiger wird.



fahrtechnisch wenn es schnell bergab gehen soll ist es so auf jeden fall viel besser. ich hatte auch schon überlegt einen flatbar zu verbauen aber mein jetziger ist da schon recht nah dran. den radstand finde ich so wie er beim 09er ist eigentlich gut

edit: um wieviel soll das steuerrohr denn gekürzt werden? weiß das jemand?


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. August 2009)

Die Bikes werden sich alle nicht viel tun. Blöd halt bei Canyon, Radon, Rose und Votec: Du kannst schlecht test fahren ohne direkt zum Hersteller zu fahren...

Preis technisch geht nichts an Canyon vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (21. August 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Die Bikes werden sich alle nicht viel tun. Blöd halt bei Canyon, Radon, Rose und Votec: Du kannst schlecht test fahren ohne direkt zum Hersteller zu fahren...
> 
> Preis technisch geht nichts an Canyon vorbei.



von Rose kannst du dir (für Geld) ein Testbike schicken lassen


----------



## gigaflo (21. August 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> denk dran, dass du irgendwas mit e-type befestigung brauchst, das die entsprechende platte dann ersetzt... wenn du einfach zusätzlich noch ne kettenführung reinmachst, is deine kettenlinie für die katz.



Kenn mich nicht extrem gut aus mit e type und so. von e13 gibt es ein drs backplate für tretlagermontage plus e type. http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=B9e7d4f85d3590ee42bbbad759ec24a10&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_k_cc5e982d091b2d489a16651367daa0d4_1_2&productID=49c066fd9243a6ff81a374e4f68b11b2
kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dieses backplate meine bisherige e type befestigung für den Umwerfer voll ersetzt, d.h. das sowohl der umwerfer dranpasst als auch die kettenlinie stimmt? das teil auf verdacht zu kaufen ist mir zu heikel.
danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## hopfer (21. August 2009)

Ja
aber du wirst die Platte noch zu rech feilen/Segen muessen das sie an den Rahmen passt.


----------



## gigaflo (21. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja
> aber du wirst die Platte noch zu rech feilen/Segen muessen das sie an den Rahmen passt.



also stärke der platte passt und etypemässig für den umwerfer auch aber ein paar anpassungen sind nötig. würdest du sagen es macht sinn oder ist die lösung dann auch wieder unbefridigend?

flo


----------



## hopfer (21. August 2009)

Ich musste meine Platte auch aus Segen/feilen und hab sie dann noch lackiert so schaut sie gut aus und ich bin zu frieden fahre auch eine e.13 DRS


----------



## dragon-777 (21. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich musste meine Platte auch aus Segen/feilen und hab sie dann noch lackiert so schaut sie gut aus und ich bin zu frieden fahre auch eine e.13 DRS



Servus, an einem 2007er Rahmen? Kannst Du evtl. mal Fotos einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (21. August 2009)

ich weiß hier wurde schonmal das problem mit den 09ern fr's
angesprochen wo sich die mavic laufräder gelöst haben!
ich habe jetzt auch das problem das sich mein hinterrad 
immer lockert.
allerdings hab ich die equalizer!
ich weiß jetzt zwar wie man das problem löst mit dem abfeilen
des c und der nasen aber ich hab nicht so ganz gecheckt warum 
es daran liegt??
wenn man die teile abfeilt ist doch noch mehr spielraum zum locker sein
da??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. August 2009)

nein, es ist mehr auflagefläche für die nabe da.


----------



## Schiltrac (22. August 2009)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem neuen Torque FRX 9.0 LTD und zwar zur Gabel und dem Dämpfer: 
Bei der Gabel (Fox 40 rc2) sollte man doch ca. 30% sag haben. Ich komme aber nur auf ca. 10%. Habe aber die Federvorspannung voll auf gedreht und auch die Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe... Ich konnte leider noch nicht schauen welche Farbe die Feder hat, da ich noch nen 32er Schlüssel organisieren muss... 
Und beim Dämper (Fox DHX 5.0) ist der sag bei 50% und ich habe den Vorspannring der Feder schon etwa über 2/3 des Gewindes zugedreht. Das finde ich dann hingegen wieder zuviel sag... Die Feder ist eine 350x2.8

Ich wiege übrigens ohne Ausrüstung 72kg, mit werden es ca. 76/77kg sein.

Danke für Antworten

mfg schiltrac


Edit: Ich bin mit der Lieferung von Canyon sehr zufrieden: Termin eingehalten und fast sauber verpackt (Der Schnellspanner der hinteren Maxle-Steckachse war ein wenig verbogen, konnte in aber fast perfekt richten) und kein Kratzer im Lack xD. 

Grosses Lob an Canyon nach dem was ich hier im Forum teilweise so gelesen hatte...


----------



## dragon-777 (22. August 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem neuen Torque FRX 9.0 LTD und zwar zur Gabel und dem Dämpfer:
> Bei der Gabel (Fox 40 rc2) sollte man doch ca. 30% sag haben. Ich komme aber nur auf ca. 10%. Habe aber die Federvorspannung voll auf gedreht und auch die Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe... Ich konnte leider noch nicht schauen welche Farbe die Feder hat, da ich noch nen 32er Schlüssel organisieren muss...
> ...



Servus,

wie viel Weg macht die Gabel denn, wenn du damit unterwegs bist? Auch keine 200mm? Dann wahrscheinlich Feder zu hart.

Für den Hinterbau wirst du allein mit der Federvorspannung nicht parat kommen, klngt nach 400er oder 450er. Du kannst hier mal rechnen, kommt bei mir mit verschiedenen Rädern sehr gut hin:

Spring-Calculator

Du musst darauf achten, die Angaben in Inch zu machen, also 2,54cm - sind bei dir dann 2.75" stroke und 7.9" Federweg, Dezimalstellen mit Punkt trennen, nicht mit einem Komma.


----------



## Schiltrac (22. August 2009)

Dankeschön für die superschnelle Antwort. Hatte auch schon Links zu solchen Seiten gesehen, aber keiner funzte... Endlich geht einer xD
Werde gleich mal schauen gehen 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Schiltrac (22. August 2009)

Laut dem dem Programm soll es eine 400er sein . Nun bin ich aber auf der Suche nach einem Onlineschop IN DER SCHWEIZ, der Federn anbietet. Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe: http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/373/0/Stahlfedern/
kann ich auch eine Manitou einbauen?? Und passt die überhaupt (sind ja alles 3.0x400 und nicht 2.8)

Und kennt jemand einen anderen Schweizer Shop der Original Fox-Feder verkauft??

mfg schiltrac


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2009)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Bike und hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich wiege derzeit 70kg ohne Ausrüstung. Die 350er ist definitiv zu weich. Ich habe jetzt eine 400x2.8 die ich mir bei hibike geordert habe. Mit der habe ich noch mit Ausrüstung so 31-32% Sag. Das fühlt sich von der Federhärte ganz gut an. Ich fahre allerdings relativ viel Druckstufe, also schon so 170psi und 6-7Clicks ProPedal und Bottom Out 1,5 Umdrehungen rein.
Das Bike fühlt sich dadurch schon recht straff an, aber sonst rauscht es durch den Mid-Stroke Bereich einfach durch. Das ist auch meine Kritik: Ich bin mit dem Dämpfer nicht ganz zufrieden, entweder hat er schön Grip und arbeitet soft, rauscht aber durch den Federweg bei Sprüngen, oder er ist recht straff und passt dann aber bei Sprüngen. Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen, der von Grund auf mit mehr und besserer Druckstufendämpfung arbeitet. Da gibts nur zwei wirklich gute: BOS, oder CaneCreek. Der zweite ist zu teuer, also wirds wohl ein BOS. (Oder gleich ein anderer Rahmen mit Dämpfer)
Die Gabel würde ich so lassen. Erstens musst du die erst einfahren. Die ist anfangs gerade am Beginn des Federwegs etwas ruckelig. Das ist ein Grund für den wenigen Negativ-federweg. Das wird mit der Zeit besser. Außerdem nutze ich eh den kompletten Hub. Auf meinem Hometrail ohne sonderlichen Sprüngen und harten Schlägen macht die Gabel 185mm. Auf harten Strecken die kompletten 200mm. Dabei hab ich sowohl lowspeed als auch highspeed Druckstufe ca. halb zu. Ich mag es allerdings auch, wenn die Gabel eher straffer als der Hinterbau ist. Für mich ist die Gabel so perfekt. Meiner Meinung nach müsstest du, wenn das bei dir auch so ist, und du eine weichere Feder in der Gabel haben willst, die Gabel tunen lassen. Sinnvoll ist das, wenn man eine weichere Gabel mag, aber meiner Meinung sollte man dann die Druckstufe straffer machen lassen, also 1-2 zusätzliche Shims in die FIT-Kartusche bauen lassen, weil die Gabel sonst zu sehr durchrauscht und die serienmäßig Druckstufe nicht ausreicht. Shock Therapy oder so jemand müssten das können. Das ist dann von der Abstimmung so wie bei der limitierten World Champion Version. Die hat auch merh Shims in der Druckstufe und ein 10er statt dem 8er Öl. Das soll sich aber angeblich bei allen DH 40er auch so hinbauen lassen.

Gruß foreigner


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2009)

Wenn du dich für die Technik der DH 40 interessierst dann empfehle ich folgenden Test mal zu lesen:
http://www.rotorburn.com/page.php/a866a3/Review_Fox_40WC_and_DHX_RC4?zp=a866a3


----------



## Giant XTC (26. August 2009)

Servus,

was meint denn Ihr?

Mein Cube Stereo löst sich gerade auf und muss eigentlich schnellstens durch ein Tork ersetzt werden.

Option 1: Jetzt schnell ein 2009er 9.0 SL kaufen
Option 2: Auf die Euobike gehen, die 2010er ganz toll finden und hoffen im Sparbuch noch ein 2009er 9.0 SL zu kaufen
Option 3: Auf die Euobike gehen, die 2010er ganz toll finden und auch eins zu bestellen. Und dann zu warten...Januar, Februar, März, April...

Helft mir!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## scheibenrost (26. August 2009)

Auf die Eurobike gehen und dir erst mal in Ruhe die Geschichte anschauen.
Eventuell kannst du den Jungs Preis und Lieferzeitraum aus den Rippen leihern.
Das ist jedenfalls mein Plan 

Die Eurobike ist kommende Woche. Warte die doch einfach noch ab. Dann fällt dir eine Entscheidung sicherlich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (26. August 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> was meint denn Ihr?
> 
> ...



Servus,

wenn es richtig schnell gehen muss, wirst du wohl ein aktuelles Modell ordern mÃ¼ssen â wenn dein Stereo noch bis Ende der Saison durch hÃ¤lt, kannst du doch bis auf die 2010er auf der Eurobike warten... einen Liefertermin wird dir wahrscheinlich aber niemand garantieren kÃ¶nnen, aber du hast dann wenigstens die Chance, die 2010er mit den 2009er zu vergleichen, bevor du zuschlÃ¤gst.


----------



## Giant XTC (26. August 2009)

Ihr habt ja recht und danke dass Ihr mich zur Vernunft gebracht habt!

Dann schaue ich mir auf der EB mal die 2010er an und überlege ob sich das Warten lohnt.

Was wohl alles neu sein wird...


----------



## ananas (26. August 2009)

Ich werde es genau so machen,aber eigentlich bin ich schon fest davon überzeugt ein Torque ES 2009 Modell aus dem Sparbuch zu nehmen,wenn der Preis stimmt.

Aber trotzdem mal schauen,ob etwas interessantes zur Eurobike kommt und ob sich das warten lohnen wird?


----------



## freeridefritz (26. August 2009)

Was ist denn das "Sparbuch" ??


----------



## scheibenrost (26. August 2009)

Der Ort für Geld, wo man gerne mal hinlangt, wenn man sich etwas leisten möchte.
Art und Form des Sparbuches variieren da aber gerne mal. Oma+Opa, Eltern, Banküberfall, Tagesgeldkonto oder noch ein echtes old-style Sparbuch.


----------



## Giant XTC (26. August 2009)

Da das Stereo gerade wirklich in die ewigen Jagdgründe übergeht und definiv nicht bis ins nächste Frühjahr zur 2010er Auslieferung halten wird tendiere ich auch stark zum Sparbuch (Kopfkissen, alte Socke, Schatzkiste).

Ich hoffe nur es sind genug Torks für alle da


----------



## scheibenrost (26. August 2009)

Na, ich könnte dir umgehend eins vermachen. Wurde letzten Samstag geliefert, steht noch im Wohnzimmer.
Tork FR9.
Für den doppelten Preis hättest du eine Art Vorzugsrecht


----------



## Giant XTC (26. August 2009)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> steht noch im Wohnzimmer



Wie, noch nie ausgefahren?

Doppelter Preis ist natürlich mal ne Ansage. Ich werds mir überlegen


----------



## scheibenrost (26. August 2009)

Nun, einmal Freiheit hat es schon gesehen.
Auf den doppelten Preis würde ich gar nicht so sehr eingehen wollen. Du musst es so sehen, dass du dadurch lange Warterei umgehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (26. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage...
Hab vor ein paar Tagen schonmal nach der Sparbuch-Aktion gefragt und um da möglichst schnell zuschlagen zu können will ich mir schonmal über die richtige Rahmengröße klar werden.

Grobe Eckdaten: 1,83m, 75kg und etwa 82cm Schrittlänge (da steht mit Radhose... meinen die jetzt meine Freeridehose oder eins von den Latex-Modellen?)

Bike soll ein Torque FR 7.0 werden und ich will damit auch bergauf fahren, also die Beine durchstrecken können. Das Tool auf der Homepage empfiehlt mir Rahmengröße M, allerdings sieht die Haltung von dem Kameraden der da simuliert wird nicht unbedingt entspannt aus...
Kann mir jemand mit Erfahrungswerten weiterhelfen?


----------



## bliz2z (26. August 2009)

Ich fahr mit 1.84cm den Rahmen in L.. BikePark, Touren, Freeride alles schon gemacht.. Mir passt L gut ich kann aber auch leider nicht sagen wie meine Schrittlänge ist.


----------



## -Soulride- (26. August 2009)

Wie weit musst du denn die Sattelstütze rausziehen wenn du bergauf fährst? In deinem Profil hast du noch andere Bikes stehen, kannst du mir eine ungefähre Einschätzung geben wie sich das Torque im Vergleich bergauf fahren lässt? (Ich meine von der Geometrie/Sitzposition her, dass das Gewicht nach unten zieht ist mir klar  )


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2009)

ich bin 1,79 und zieh die syntace p6 an meinem torque 7.0 M bis zur "9" heraus, wenn ich fahre...

das torque is sehr kompakt, mit L solltest du gut bedient sein.

vielleicht hilfts dir ja.


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Bike und hatte ein ähnliches Problem....
> Gruß foreigner


 
Danke für die sehr hilfreiche Antwort 
Ich denke die Fox 40 werde ich mal so lassen... War im Wald unterwegs mit ein paar grösseren Drops und habe 180mm ausgenutzt...
Hinten werde ich mir dann mal ne 400er einbauen (wiege ohne Ausrüstung 72kg). Muss sie aber zuerst irgendwo herbekommen denn in der Schweiz ist das ein bischen schwieriger... mal die Bikeläden in der Umgebung abklappern 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## dragon-777 (26. August 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Danke für die sehr hilfreiche Antwort
> Ich denke die Fox 40 werde ich mal so lassen... War im Wald unterwegs mit ein paar grösseren Drops und habe 180mm ausgenutzt...
> Hinten werde ich mir dann mal ne 400er einbauen (wiege ohne Ausrüstung 72kg). Muss sie aber zuerst irgendwo herbekommen denn in der Schweiz ist das ein bischen schwieriger... mal die Bikeläden in der Umgebung abklappern
> 
> mfg schiltrac



Wie ist'n das mit dem Porto und Zoll in die Schweiz? Gerade die weichen Federn bekommst du doch gut auf ebay oder hier im Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2009)

Also, wenn du aber selbst bei größeren Drops nur 180mm ausnutzt, dann würde ich dir doch deutlich eine weichere Feder empfehlen. Du musst wohl eine härtere Feder als ich drin haben. Viel härtere Sachen als hohe Drops wird die Gabel ja nicht abbekommen. Da sollte man den Federweg auch annähernd ausnutzen. Mit der Highspeed Druckstufe kann man ja das Federverhalten bei harten Landungen auch noch beeinflussen. Was für eine Druckstufeneinstellung fährst du?
Aber mit 180mm Ausnutzung bei harten Schlägen sollte man sich nicht zufrieden geben.


----------



## dragon-777 (26. August 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, wenn du aber selbst bei größeren Drops nur 180mm ausnutzt, dann würde ich dir doch deutlich eine weichere Feder empfehlen. Du musst wohl eine härtere Feder als ich drin haben. Viel härtere Sachen als hohe Drops wird die Gabel ja nicht abbekommen. Da sollte man den Federweg auch annähernd ausnutzen. Mit der Highspeed Druckstufe kann man ja das Federverhalten bei harten Landungen auch noch beeinflussen. Was für eine Druckstufeneinstellung fährst du?
> Aber mit 180mm Ausnutzung bei harten Schlägen sollte man sich nicht zufrieden geben.



Nee, aber Gabel ist ja auch nicht wirklich eingefahren...


----------



## schotti65 (26. August 2009)

@soulride: Hab auch FR7.0 in L mit 1,81m und 85kg, passt perfekt, mit kurzem Vorbau.

Hatte vorher M, war zu klein. Und zwar erstaunlicherweise auch beim runterfahren, irgendwie konnte ich mich in dem etwas zu kurzen Bike nicht so richtig verspannen.
Komme mit L auch die technischen Sachen besser runter.

Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich mit der Domain mittlerweise sehr zufrieden, einfach sehr robust; und ausserdem - das probier ich gerade aus - läßt sie sich mit relativ wenig Aufwand in eine 180er ohne U-Turn umbauen => 2 in 1!


----------



## Giant XTC (26. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt im PPS bei 1,85m Größe und 82er Schrittlänge knapp M raus. Von L wäre ich demnach weit entfernt. Empfehlt Ihr dennoch ein L, auch beim ES?

PS: Was für einen Sattelstützendurchmeser hat das ES denn? Ich möchte eine Kindshock einbauen...


----------



## dragon-777 (26. August 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt im PPS bei 1,85m Größe und 82er Schrittlänge knapp M raus. Von L wäre ich demnach weit entfernt. Empfehlt Ihr dennoch ein L, auch beim ES?
> 
> PS: Was für einen Sattelstützendurchmeser hat das ES denn? Ich möchte eine Kindshock einbauen...



Das Ding ist schon richtig kurz. Fahre mit 1,81 das M mit 60er Vorbau  benimmt sich aber wie ein S, gerade wenn man noch den Sattel absenkt. Ist aber gerade das, was ich an dem Rad so mag. Also, bei dem Invest lieber draufsetzen und Probe fahren.


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Wie ist'n das mit dem Porto und Zoll in die Schweiz? Gerade die weichen Federn bekommst du doch gut auf ebay oder hier im Markt.


 
Weiss nicht genau... Aber das ist mir zu kompliziert. Werde mal morgen bei lokalen Händlern schauen. Zum Zoll: Beim Bike war es so, dass Canyon mir 19% vom Preis abgezogen hat wegen MwSt. und ich dachte, dass ich dann ein Brief vom Zoll erhalten werde mit ner Rechnung mit 7,6% des Warenwerts (CH-MwSt, ist aber nach einer Woche noch nichts gekommen). 
Ich denke das wird beim Import von Federn gleich sein. Allerdings musste ich ca. 10CHf der Bank zahlen wegen dem Transver von Geld ins Ausland (Bei 2'780Euro ist das ja verkraftbar, aber nicht bei einer Feder...)

@foreigner: Also so riesig war der Drop auch wieder nicht... Werde in den Bergen sicherlich noch grösseres machen 
Ausserdem habe ich den gleichen Drop heute ein paar mal wieder gemacht und es werden inzwischen gut 185mm genutzt und ich finde auch, dass das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel immer besser wird 

Und auch die The One scheppert nicht mehr so extrem wie zu Beginn 

mfg schiltrac und danke


----------



## dragon-777 (26. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den Manitou-Dämpfer gegen einen Fox mit Stahlfeder tauschen kann, ohne die ganzen Bolzen neu besorgen zu müssen? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## chaz (27. August 2009)

Buchsen passen i.d.R. nicht zusammen.


----------



## Giant XTC (27. August 2009)

Gibt es hier zufällig Münchner (oder Umland) mit einem Torque ES in Größe L und / oder M auf das ich mich mal setzen darf.

Das wäre für mich einfacher als extra nach Koblenz zu fahren um 2 Min auf dem Bike zu sitzen.

Man könnte sich z.B. auch einfach zu Biken treffen!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## chaz (27. August 2009)

Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6218387#post6218387


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Buchsen passen i.d.R. nicht zusammen.



In der Regel nicht oder in dem konkreten Fall?
Hat hier wirklich noch niemand den Manitou-Dämpfer gegen einen anderen getauscht?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2009)

Rockshox ab Monarch/Vivid wie Fox: zöllige Buchsen.
Manitou AFAIK immer metrische Buchsen. 
Buchsen gibts bei hibike, bmo usw..


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Rockshox ab Monarch/Vivid wie Fox: zÃ¶llige Buchsen.
> Manitou AFAIK immer metrische Buchsen.
> Buchsen gibts bei hibike, bmo usw..



Vielen Dank, das hilft doch weiter â hier dann mal ein Bild vom "Projekt":


----------



## Giant XTC (27. August 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6218387#post6218387



Danke!

Leider ist das nächste Torque in L 200km weit weg...


----------



## fatjoetheboy (27. August 2009)

hi, hab ein kleines loch in meinen rubber queen 2.4 tubeless!
kann mann das noch irgendwie reparieren?
Giant XTC,also ich könnt dir ein torque fr in L anbieten aus 2007 und direkt in münchen!


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2009)

@dragon-777

nicht zufrieden mit dem Evolver?


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @dragon-777
> 
> nicht zufrieden mit dem Evolver?



Doch, der ist schon ganz geil, aber ich steige vorn auf eine 170er Lyrik mit Stahlfeder um und würde "hinten" gern nachziehen, auch mit etwas mehr Federweg. 
Wahrscheinlich wird mir das "Schlürfen" aber fehlen...


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2009)

hehe 

wie gesagt, beim Fox brauchst du andere Buchsen, leider....


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> wie gesagt, beim Fox brauchst du andere Buchsen, leider....



Ja, hab's mittlerweile auch gemerkt â aber daran soll's nicht wirklich scheitern. Schreib' dann hier mal ein paar Zeilen zu den Unterschieden. Ich tarne den Beitrag mit der Frage nach M oder L als RahmengrÃ¶Ãe, damit ich nicht Ã¼bel auffalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Ja, hab's mittlerweile auch gemerkt  aber daran soll's nicht wirklich scheitern. Schreib' dann hier mal ein paar Zeilen zu den Unterschieden. Ich tarne den Beitrag mit der Frage nach M oder L als Rahmengröße, damit ich nicht übel auffalle.



 Wie schauts eig. aus, mein Hinterrad hat spiel, muss ich da was abfeilen?


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wie schauts eig. aus, mein Hinterrad hat spiel, muss ich da was abfeilen?



Nur wenn sich vorne dein Maxle-Spanner auch geschlossen um die klappernde "one" drehen lässt, oder so...


----------



## christophersch (27. August 2009)

Ich verkaufe sonst auch noch ein ES 9.0 aus 08'
ich fahre übermorgen nach Koblenz zur inspektion. Dann also Super Zustand!
Allerdings mit Kettenführung von Race Face. 

Gruß


----------



## schatten (27. August 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> D und würde "hinten" gern nachziehen, auch mit etwas mehr Federweg.



Wie willst du da mehr Federweg herausschinden?
Der Evolver hat doch 70 mm Hub.


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2009)

66


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 66



Ja, 66mit ohne Luft drin und im Fahrbetrieb dann 63mm  also mit 'nem 70er Hub auch mehr Federweg am Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (27. August 2009)

66? Ist der dann von 2007 oder älter?
AFAIK hat der Evolver zumindest ab 2008 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> 66? Ist der dann von 2007 oder älter?
> AFAIK hat der Evolver zumindest ab 2008 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge.



Ja, Frage selbst beantwortet: 2007er.


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2009)

regulär ja, aber anscheinend hat Canyon spezielle Evolver geordert von Manitou, hab da schoma was ausführlich drüber geschrieben, hat mir aber keiner geglaubt 

Müsste im Thread recht weit vorne stehen.

06 hatte das Torque 63mm Hub am DHX,

ab 07 wurde der Evolver und der Pearl verbaut, der Pearl hatte auch nur 66, 
genau wie der Evolver.

07 wie gesagt is auf jedenfall ein 66mm Evo verbaut, ob regulär so oder angepasst für Canyon weiß ich nicht
da mir das keiner von Canyon beantworten konnte/wollte. Später kanns schon sein das ein 70mm Evo verbaut wurde.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. August 2009)

Und was machen die vier Millimeter mehr Hub aus an Federweg?


----------



## dragon-777 (27. August 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und was machen die vier Millimeter mehr Hub aus an Federweg?



66mm brutto mit 63mm netto ergibt ein VerhÃ¤ltnis von 2,54 bei 160mm Weg (Annahme!)
Mit 'nem 70er DÃ¤mpfer kommen dann 177mm raus. Ist nicht die Welt, aber es geht um zwei Aspekte:

- mehr Weg â
- Stahlfeder wegen Charakteristik â


----------



## decolocsta (28. August 2009)

ich denk den Federwegszuwachs spührst du schon deutlich.
Bin jedenfalls schonmal gespannt, wenn du ein 8er Demo hättest könntest du
da einfach mal den Dämpfer umhängen, aber du musstest ja unbedingt das 7er kaufen


----------



## dragon-777 (28. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich denk den Federwegszuwachs spührst du schon deutlich.
> Bin jedenfalls schonmal gespannt, wenn du ein 8er Demo hättest könntest du
> da einfach mal den Dämpfer umhängen, aber du musstest ja unbedingt das 7er kaufen



Da das neben der Farbe die einzigen Kritikpunkte am Demo 7 sind, kann ich damit sehr gut Leben.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. August 2009)

So einfach mit Dämpfer umhängen hätte es nicht geklappt. Wie am älteren SX-Trail und dem ähnlichem Enduro, wird auch am Demo ein Fox Dämpfer ohne Gleitbuchse verbaut und zu 99% ist der Dämpferaugendurchmesser größer, sodass man nicht eben eine DU-Buchse einpressen kann... You can never be too Specialized!


----------



## lucken (28. August 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe zwar schon einigemale das forum durchsucht, aber bisher nix gescheits gefunden... Ich brauche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Torque FR (2007) und da ich einen Fox DHX 5.0 air relativ günstig bekommen kann, stellen sich mir zwei Frage
- passt das Ding auch in meinen Rahmen (Größe L)
- fährt jemand einen Fox DHX air in einem Torque? Taugt die Performance mit der Kinematik?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Beebob (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie man diese Lager ausbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (28. August 2009)

ich habs einfach Rausgeklopft mit einem Eisenstab und mit einer Schraube mit 2 Beilagen und 2 Mutter beide Lager wieder eingepresst
Lg


----------



## theworldburns (28. August 2009)

kommst du an die hülse zwischen den lagern oder nicht? ist nicht so einfach aber die hülse kann man verschieben und hat dann deren bund um damit das lager auszutreiben, leider fast nur mit viel gewalt zu machen. ich hab gekotzt als ich neulich die lager wechseln musste. das sieht von aussen ja alles prima aus aber lagerwechsel am tork ist kein spaß.


----------



## Beebob (28. August 2009)

Also zwischen den Lagern ist keine Hülse, so wie bei den Hauptlagern, zu erkennen ist nur ein Gewinde.
Ich hab einfach mal eine lange Schraube durch ein Lager gesteckt und in das Gewinde geschraubt und dann mit dem Hammer versucht das andere Lager auszutreiben, aber da hat sich nichts gerührt.

Muss man nur einfach fester schlagen - ich wollte auch nichts kaputt machen.

Bei den Hauptlagern braucht man nur bei dem Lager auf der Antriebsseite, nachdem man dort den Sicherungsring entfernt hat, ein Rohr oder ähnliches mit einem Außendurchmesser von 15mm durch das Lager schieben und kann dann das andere Lager mit ein paar Hammerschlägen austreiben.

muss man bei den anderen Lagern genauso vorgehen?


----------



## gab-star (28. August 2009)

fotos von wie man das am besten macht soll schon sein - 
etwas wo den Canyon crew sich angeprochen fuhlen darf...


----------



## Beebob (29. August 2009)

gab-star schrieb:


> fotos von wie man das am besten macht soll schon sein -
> etwas wo den canyon crew sich angeprochen fuhlen darf...



Gibt es schon  - guckst du unter Lagerwechsel FRX


----------



## Phil DeLonge (29. August 2009)

lucken schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe zwar schon einigemale das forum durchsucht, aber bisher nix gescheits gefunden... Ich brauche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Torque FR (2007) und da ich einen Fox DHX 5.0 air relativ günstig bekommen kann, stellen sich mir zwei Frage
> - passt das Ding auch in meinen Rahmen (Größe L)
> ...



Ich hab in meinem Fr von 07 einen 222mm Vivid drin.. Vom Dhx Air kann ich dir nix erzählen. Aber im allgemeinen find ich Stahlfeder-Dämpfer besser. Das Ansprechverhalten gefällt mir einfach besser


----------



## lucken (29. August 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Fr von 07 einen 222mm Vivid drin.. Vom Dhx Air kann ich dir nix erzählen. Aber im allgemeinen find ich Stahlfeder-Dämpfer besser. Das Ansprechverhalten gefällt mir einfach besser



Da geb ich dir Recht... aber beim Gewicht merkt man's halt auch 

Da ich schon oft bergauf trete, soll das Bike auch nicht zu schwer werden und die Performance des Evolvers find ich schon gut - höchstens etwas träge. Auch das relativ einfache "tunen" zum bergauf radeln: Pumpe her - 2bar mehr rein - hochtreten - Luft wieder raus und ab geht's find ich eigentlich super. 
Gruß Marc


----------



## Freerider_01 (29. August 2009)

hat der Evolver denn keien Plattform?
Lg


----------



## Phil DeLonge (29. August 2009)

Naja ich hab das Bike für den Park aufgebaut. Die Hometrails schiebe ich hoch und im Park hab ich halt diese göttliche Erfindung namens Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucken (29. August 2009)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> hat der Evolver denn keien Plattform?
> Lg



Doch, aber auch wenn das jeder lobt, das Ansprechverhalten wird dadurch schlechter. Ausserdem kannst du mit der "Luft-pump-Aktion" den Sag ein wenig redizuieren und so die Geometrie für's aufwärts treten etwas verbessern. Das Ganze mach ich natürlich nur, wenn's länger am Stück hochgeht... für 300hm lohnt das nicht. Ich bin mit dem Evolver ja auch eigentlich zufrieden, aber das Dämpferauge ist nun ausgeschlagen - neue Buchsen und Gleitlager helfen auch nicht mehr - und brauche nun was neues.  Un vielleicht soll's halt ein Fox DHX air werden....
Gruß Marc


----------



## salamandrina (29. August 2009)

hallo lucken....

der evolver hat eine Plattform... also ich hab die bei meinem noch nicht gefunden.... welches MOdell hast du.. ich fahr ein 2009er 09er Torque


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. August 2009)

nee hat er nicht. er hat "nur" ne lowspeeddruckstufe.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2009)

---und die dreht man bergauf komplett zu, damit spart man sich das Aufpumpen. 
Aber nicht vergessen vor der Abfahrt wieder aufzumachen -  uaaah, neulich erst...

Es gab den Evolver übrigens mit SPV, aber nicht bei C.


----------



## theworldburns (29. August 2009)

ich hab die lowspeed immer komplett zu, spricht auch bergab super an. wann die lowspeed umgangen wird liegt ja am luftdruck im piggy. wenn mans richtig macht kommt man ohne viel geschaukel im sitzen nen berg hoch und komfortabel wieder runter.


----------



## gab-star (30. August 2009)

Beebob schrieb:


> Gibt es schon  - guckst du unter Lagerwechsel FRX



meinst du hier; http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6277867#post6277867

Anders, hast du vieleicht ein weblink 
viel dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. August 2009)

Moin Leuts, habt ihr inzwischen mit euren Deemax Naben Ruhe? Ich hab im Hinterrad immer noch Spiel, obwohl die Maxle fest ist der Rahmen angepasst und die Lager stramm eingestellt sind. Am VR ist es Bocksteif, kein Spiel spürbar. Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Basteln. MIST.

Irgendwelche Leidensgenossen oder Ideen???


----------



## GerhardO (31. August 2009)

Tach, die Canyon-Gesellschaft!

Meld mich auch mal wieder und hätte mich gefreut, wenns ein schönener Anlass wäre...

*Das Hauptlager am Torki sagt mir gerade CIAO ... !* 

Ich hab mal über die SuFu probiert, was zu finden, aber da gehts 1. um ein ES und 2. kann ich dieses Rapidshare nicht öffnen...

Hats hier im Canyon-Forum schon mal ne Diskussion zum Thema Torque-Hauptschwingenlager gegeben? Oder hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was es für Lager sind, bzw. ne Einbauanleitung?

Nicht, dass ich zwei linke Hände hätte, aber wenn man da auch noch Spezialwerkzeug braucht, beissts aus...

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Gerhard


----------



## githriz (31. August 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin Leuts, habt ihr inzwischen mit euren Deemax Naben Ruhe? Ich hab im Hinterrad immer noch Spiel, obwohl die Maxle fest ist der Rahmen angepasst und die Lager stramm eingestellt sind. Am VR ist es Bocksteif, kein Spiel spürbar. Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Basteln. MIST.
> 
> Irgendwelche Leidensgenossen oder Ideen???



Die Deemax Einstellringe lockern sich durchs Fahren.
Kann man schön festellen wenn man z.B. mit Bleistift eine Markierung über  den Einstellring und den Hinterbau zieht.
Entfetten der Achse und des O-Ringes hat bei mir nicht geholfen, ich hab dann Loctite niedrigfest genommen. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Freerider_01 (31. August 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Tach, die Canyon-Gesellschaft!
> 
> Meld mich auch mal wieder und hätte mich gefreut, wenns ein schönener Anlass wäre...
> 
> ...




Ja war bei mir auch schon. Du brauchst eine Seegeringzange, nen Hammer, passende Inbus-Schlüssel und am besten eine lange Schraube mit Muttern und Beilagen um die Lager wieder einpressen. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass das Lager, wo innen im Rahmen ein Steg ist, zuerst wieder eingepresst wird. Welche Lager es sind steht oben. Ich hab sie vom Bikeshop in der nähe sofort bekommen, der hatte  sie lagernd. Und kontrolliere gleich die anderen Lager mit, die waren bei mir 2 Wochen später kaputt!
Lg Dave


----------



## timothekid (31. August 2009)

Hat hier jemand schonmal am fr auf ein kettenblatt umgerüstet??
und klappt das auch gut?

ich will meins jetzt größtenteils umbauen
und wollte ma erfahrungen hören.


----------



## GerhardO (31. August 2009)

Hallo Dave!

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!  Dann werd ich gleich mal nach den Lagern schauen!

@timothekid:
Hm - also von zwei auf ein Kettenblatt - richtig?! Etwas wegzubauen dürfte nicht das Problem sein. Möchtest dann auch auf ne andere Kurbel wechseln? Die Kettenlinie ist wohl auf die Zweifachkurbel ausgelegt...

Und auch wohl noch eine Kettenführung. Da gibts hier im C.-Forum auch irgendwo nen legendären Fred! 

G.


----------



## timothekid (31. August 2009)

ja genau wollte mir die saint kurbeln holen.
mit einem 36er blatt.
das mit der kettenlinie war der hauptgrund wegen meiner frage^^

hab im momment ne schaltbare drin die funzt auch soweit.
allerdings brauch ich das kleine blatt nicht.
will mir kurzes schaltwerk und sowieso komplett antrieb
auf dh tunen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. August 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Tach, die Canyon-Gesellschaft!
> 
> Meld mich auch mal wieder und hätte mich gefreut, wenns ein schönener Anlass wäre...
> 
> ...



hier gibts nen thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330186


----------



## GerhardO (31. August 2009)

... und warum hab ich Trottel den nicht gefunden...???

Egal - ich DANKE DIR! 

G.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. August 2009)

@githriz: ok, danke werds mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightyfive (31. August 2009)

was für ein innenlager brauche ich für mein 09er torque? also wie sind die benötigten maße?

danke


----------



## GerhardO (1. September 2009)

@ blackwater:

So, die Lager sind draussen! Habs genau nach den Anleitungen im Fred gemacht. Keine Probleme - auch ohne Heisse Luft.

Wie die beiden Lager aussehen, will ich hier aus Gründen des guten Geschmacks lieber nicht sagen... :kotz:

VG
G.


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. September 2009)

glückwunsch. ist der hinterbau bei dir auch so asymmetrisch gelagert, dass er auf der einen seite die pulverbeschichtung abgeschmirget hat?



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> beim zusammenschrauben muss man beachten, dass die beiden hülsen, die von links und rechts in die lager gesteckt werden, unterschiedliche dicken haben. die dicke kommt nach rechts. bei mir guckte die rechte dann allerdings etwas weiter raus als die linke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GerhardO (1. September 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ... ist der hinterbau bei dir auch so asymmetrisch gelagert ... ?



Mein "Hinterbau" ist PERFEKT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry - wenns Rad "krank" ist, bin ich immer ein wenig schräg drauf! 

Hm - ob asy oder nicht, kann ich "aus der Ferne" nicht sagen. Bei mir (dem Rahmen!) geht jedenfalls auch der Lack ab! Nachlackieren bringt wohl nichts, da es dort höchstwahrscheinlich wieder abgetragen wird... 

Lass ma's nackert! 

Hab eben Lager gefunden - 4 St. für 8 Euter + Versand ... 

Ich frag mal im Shop meines Vertrauens nach, vllt. liegen dort ja welche rum.

Grüezi,
Gerhard


----------



## freeridefritz (1. September 2009)

Hat schon wer Bilder von den neuen Torque Modellen auf der Eurobike ? Heut gings ja los ....


----------



## Schlack (1. September 2009)

Guten Tach,

kauf ich mir ein 09er FX oder soll ich besser auf die Neuen warten? Da gibt es bekanntlich "nur" noch einen Rahmen für die ES und FX.
Die neuen Modelle sollen angeblich mehr Federweg haben, leichter und steifer sein. Es soll 5 verschiedene Modelle vom Touren-Enduro bis zum Freerider geben. Fragt sich auch, wo fängt die Preisspanne an und wo hört sie auf????
Meinungen bitte, danke

Schlack


----------



## dragon-777 (1. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> 
> kauf ich mir ein 09er FX oder soll ich besser auf die Neuen warten? Da gibt es bekanntlich "nur" noch einen Rahmen für die ES und FX.
> Die neuen Modelle sollen angeblich mehr Federweg haben, leichter und steifer sein. Es soll 5 verschiedene Modelle vom Touren-Enduro bis zum Freerider geben. Fragt sich auch, wo fängt die Preisspanne an und wo hört sie auf????
> ...



Jetzt noch schnell ein altes günstig kaufen? Auf ein neues Modell bis März warten müssen? Einfaches Modell kaufen und aufrüsten? Topmodell und Teile mit Gewinn verkaufen?
Warte, ich gehe gerade mal die Kristallkugel aus dem Keller holen...


----------



## chaz (1. September 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Auf ein neues Modell bis März warten müssen?


Optimist!


----------



## Schlack (1. September 2009)

Tatsächlich hege ich den Gedanken, jetzt ein günstiges, eventuell reduziertes Modell zu kaufen. Ich möchte mir zur Zeit auch "nur" das FR7.0 leisten (habe nunmal noch ein paar Mäuler zu stopfen.....).
Warten kann ich auch, habe ja noch ein Rad zum fahren...
Topmodell und Teile gewinnbringend vekaufen ist quatsch. Habe noch was Anderes zu tun.
Möchte ledeglich wissen ob 09er oder 10er...
"Wie würden Sie entscheiden?"

Danke 

Schlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (1. September 2009)

Wenn jetzt noch jemand genau wüsste, wie die 2010er ausgestattet sind und was die Räder 2010 kosten, dann würde dir vielleicht jemand ´ne gescheite Antwort geben.


----------



## dragon-777 (1. September 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch jemand genau wüsste, wie die 2010er ausgestattet sind und was die Räder 2010 kosten, dann würde dir vielleicht jemand ´ne gescheite Antwort geben.



Hey, ich hab' ne gescheite Antwort gegeben! 
Im Ernst: Die Frage ist doch wirklich, was für 2010 kommt. Außer dem Bild in der Mountainbike, das erstaunlich wie ein Liteville 901 aussah, hat doch niemand Info. Dann noch ein paar Bilder vom Shooting der 2010er Modelle, wobei dabei Modelle der Fahrer mit Marzocchi-Sponsoring gezeigt wurden  mit anderen Worten: Niemand hat Ahnung. Also, warten wir doch die Eurobike-Berichte ab... Und wenn man noch ein Rad zum Fahren hat, kann man doch um so entspannter abwarten.


----------



## vori2003 (2. September 2009)

HALLO, 

hier Bilder vom Torque, bin es gestern auf dem Demoday gefahren,http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...28attachmentid=171317&stc=1&d=125186372863728


----------



## Schlack (2. September 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch jemand genau wüsste, wie die 2010er ausgestattet sind und was die Räder 2010 kosten.



Ja, genau das ist mein Problem....nächste Woche werden bei Canyon die 09er reduziert. Nun gut, ich werd wohl einfach mal hinfahren.

Danke schonmal und einen schönen Arbeitstag

Schlack


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Außer dem Bild in der Mountainbike, das erstaunlich wie ein Liteville 901 aussah,



nur weil der dämpfer der gleiche ist? ansonsten sieht es immer noch aus wie ein torque.

edit: irgendwie gefällt mir mein 09er torque besser.


----------



## Freerider_01 (2. September 2009)

gefällt mir die vorjahresserie aber besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightyfive (2. September 2009)

die goldenen parts kommen nicht gut.


----------



## Gades (2. September 2009)

jetzt gibts auch auf der canyon seite einen eurobike blog.
man kann auch die torque serie gucken
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/torque.html

ich befürchte, dass es keine anderen ausstattungen für die einzelnen räder gibt. ich hätte nämlich gern ein torque alpinist mit hammerschmidt. dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

also die vielseitigkeit der torque-linie find ich nicht schlecht. aber schon doof, wenn man in der einzelnen unterkategorie keine weiteren ausstattungsvarianten zur auswahl hat... meine wahl würde auf das trailflow fallen, von daher habe ich mit meinem diesjährigen kauf vom torque fr 8 alles richtig gemacht 
ich bin mal auf die preise gespannt, ich denke dann verstärkt sich diese erkenntnis noch  glaube nicht, dass es das trailflow für 2299 geben wird.


----------



## Gades (2. September 2009)

vielleicht gibts ja doch verschiedene ausstattungen. zumindest bei den nummern gibts eine doppelt

Playzone    6.0
trailflow     7.0
alpinist       8.0
dropzone   8.0
vertride      9.0

vielleicht hat das dropzone und alpinist die gleiche nummer, weil sie sich nur wenig unterscheiden, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

naja, dropzone und alpinist unterscheiden sich doch fast am deutlichsten.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. September 2009)

Respekt, da hat Canyon aber genau aufgepasst was grad angesagt ist. Unterschiedliche Lenkerbreiten, und endlich mal von vornherein ordentliche Reifen. Nur schade, dass es nicht der Ibex geworden ist bei den leichteren Versionen. 
Keine unsicheren 2-Step- oder ATA-Experimente. Keine the-One mit 50% Defektrisiko. 
Da aber ein paar bewährte gute Teile  (Thomson) nicht mehr auftauchen, bin ich auch gespannt wo die Preise liegen werden. 

Und vor allem, wie der Rahmen in XL aussieht, wo doch die Strebe weggefallen ist. Wenns ihn überhaupt in XL gibt...

PS auch gut dass die Maxle weg ist und die Ausfallenden nun hoffentlich nicht mehr abgefeilt werden müssen!


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist mein Problem....nächste Woche werden bei Canyon die 09er reduziert. Nun gut, ich werd wohl einfach mal hinfahren.
> 
> Danke schonmal und einen schönen Arbeitstag
> 
> Schlack


 
Ist das wirklich so?
Werden die 09-er wirklich nächste Woche reduziert sein? 
Na, dann warte ich wohl doch noch mit der Bestellung!

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Jogi (2. September 2009)

Ja, die Strebe zw. Oberrohr und Sitzrohr musste einem Knotenblech weichen. Das Oberrohr ist am Sitzrohr weiter nach oben gerutscht und dünner geworden (sieht jedenfalls so aus) der dadurch gewonnene Platz ermöglicht eine größere Auswahl an Dämpfern, was mMn der einzige Vorteil ist, den ich jetzt anhand der Bilder erkennen kann.
Ansonsten sehe ich`s so wie Gades: Alpinist mit HS wäre auch mein Favorit.
Dennoch bin ich froh, bereits ein T-ES9.0 zu besitzen ;-)


----------



## .t1mo (2. September 2009)

Wie brutal geil die Studio S5 mal ist 

Wäre der knaller, wenn es zumindest das Farbschema beim Serienbike geben würde, so in der Art wie 2009 beim ES Ltd.

Ich glaube ich brauch ein Torque!


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Na, da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt. 
Das Torque 8.0 Alpinist würde mich ganz schön reizen.

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

wie? erst xc, dann am, jetzt torque?


----------



## Gades (2. September 2009)

also lt. canyon onlineredaktion gibts die torques nur in der ausstattung wie sie zu sehen sind. schade aber vielleicht für mich auch besser. ich hätte bestimmt andauernd irgendwas an der hammerschmidt


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie? erst xc, dann am, jetzt torque?


 
Da hast aber gut aufgepasst! 
Na, wenn eventuell bei Canyon wirklich die Preise der 09-er gesenkt werden könnte ich mir doch auch ein Torque 09 zulegen.
.......wobei das Alpinist 2010 schon geil ist!
Oje, wird aber wohl ne ganze Stange kosten.

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

wobei du einsatzbereichstechnisch aber in ne ganz andere ecke wanderst als mit nem nerve xc. weißt du eigentlich was du fahren willst?


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wobei du einsatzbereichstechnisch aber in ne ganz andere ecke wanderst als mit nem nerve xc. weißt du eigentlich was du fahren willst?


 
Naja, klein anfangen und dann steigern, d.h. Touren fränkische Schweiz, Schwarzwald und nächstes Jahr nen Alpencross und auch härtere Abfahrten in der Art von deinem Video welches du 
eingestellt hast.
Kann dir gar nicht genau sagen wo ich fahrtechnisch landen werde da ich gerade erst einsteige.
Dachte mit einem Torque decke ich so ziemlich "fast" alles ab bzw. decke damit mehr ab als mit einem XC oder AM.
Lasse mich gerne aufklären.

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

meine meinung dazu habe ich ja eigentlich schon im thread von "nullstein" kund getan. kehren wir hier lieber zu der 2010 torque-reihe zurück


----------



## chaz (2. September 2009)

Mir persönlich gefallen die alten Rahmen OPTISCH besser. Das Gusset bei dem 2010er ist ja zum....
Und die Wippe erinnert doch sehr an das LV 901.


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu habe ich ja eigentlich schon im thread von "nullstein" kund getan. kehren wir hier lieber zu der 2010 torque-reihe zurück


 

Habe gerade nochmal den komplette "Nullstein"-Thread, auch deine
Meinung, dass kein Anfänger auf nen Torque gehört. 

Kehren nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück!

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## houtbay (2. September 2009)

Wo sind die Kettenführungen bei den non-HS Versionen? Dazu totem iVm NN/FA. Bevor die Gabel richtig zu arbeiten beginnt, ist die Kette unten und beide Reifen platt. Das kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightyfive (2. September 2009)

hat jemand eine ahnung was ein 09er torque fr rahmen in s wiegt? ohne dämpfer?


----------



## aibeekey (2. September 2009)

sieht nicht so aus, als würde das günstigste torque wieder bei 1700,- anfangen, zumindest lassen 66 RCV und DHX air einen solchen preis eigentlich kaum zu.

antrieb und bremsen scheinen ja unverändert zum fr 7.0 zu sein.

dass zwei modelle mit 8.0 bezeichnet werden, dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass beide den selben VK haben werden?!
trotz unterschiedlicher einsatzbereichsauslegungen steigt der preis ja eindeutig von günstig 6.0 bis teuer 9.0...


----------



## ChrisPi (2. September 2009)

Also die S5-Studie ist DER Hammer! Für Gewichtsfetischisten genau das richtige.
Für mich käme das Dropzone o. Vertride in Frage.Allerdings wurde beim Vertride für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel aufs Gewicht geachtet.Die Reifenkombi käme für mich absolut nicht in Frage u. eine Kettenführung bzw. HS müsste auch dran.Ansonsten rein optisch sehr gut!


----------



## Freerider_01 (2. September 2009)

ich glaube SAIR ist der neue Begriff für SoloAir...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

wahrscheinlich der nachfolger der totem solo air.


----------



## ChrisPi (2. September 2009)

ja,wurde mir grade bewusst.... tipp auch auf Solo Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (2. September 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> hat jemand eine ahnung was ein 09er torque fr rahmen in s wiegt? ohne dämpfer?



http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=876

In S wird er allerhöchstens 100g leichter sein.


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2009)

und man kann nicht mehr zwischen verschiedenen rahmen farben wählen ? 

Finde dieses grau mit gold irgendwie furchtbar beim trailflow ...

naja , vielleicht muss mans mal in "echt" sehn ....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

das, was du jetzt siehst, ist kein shop-katalog... daher kannste da auch keine farbe auswählen. es wird bestimmt wie immer 2 oder 3 farben als auswahl geben.


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2009)

....puhhh 


noch was...sehe ich das richtig, dass bei allen modellen am rahmen noch das "FR" steht ? Wenn ja, gibts keine "ES" mehr ...?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

da steht nirgendwo FR. Links das bedeutet F8. das alpinist entspricht dem ES der vorjahre.


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2009)

ahhhsoo, ...und was bedeutet das  ???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

das ist bestandteil der rahmenbezeichnung oder des werkstoffs oder des herstellungsverfahrens. keine ahnung... steht jedenfalls auf fast jedem rahmen, wie du sicherlich leicht feststellen kannst, wenn du dir mal den aktuellen katalog auf canyon.de anschaust. da kann man sogar zoomen. kann jedenfalls ignoriert werden.


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2009)

stimmt, jetzt hab ichs gesehn ... 

hoffentlich kann ichs bald "in echt" sehn ...


----------



## ChrisPi (2. September 2009)

Von dem "integrated Cable-routing" wie im PDF beschrieben seh ich aber wenig.Soll doch bedeuten die Kabel laufen IM Rahmen (Schwinge) oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

damit könnten auch fest integrierte kabelführungen am rahmen gemeint sein. bisher waren es ja immer so schraubschellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (2. September 2009)

wenn jemand ein Torque Es 2008 haben will, PN an mich!
Lg


----------



## eightyfive (2. September 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=876
> 
> In S wird er allerhöchstens 100g leichter sein.



ich werde es mal wiegen. hat mich einfach interessiert wie viel die größe an gewicht ausmacht danke trotzdem.

der 12kg freerider ist schon scharf. aber ich weiß nicht ob das teil hält,....normale rahmen machen ja scheinbar schon oft genug probleme.

allein das gewicht von ca. 1400g für 2 reifen,....ich weiß ja nicht. bei etwas härterem einsatz sollte da schon was richtiges dran


----------



## Stacked (2. September 2009)

Weiß jemand ob Canyon wieder verschieden starke Rahmen bei den Torques verwendet wie letztes Jahr bei ES/FR/FRX ? 
Sind diesmal bei allen 5 Bikes die gleichen Rahmen verbaut worden?


----------



## Temtem (2. September 2009)

die 010 torques sehen sehr geil aus vorallendingengen das dropzone.
Nur ich vermisse bis jetzt die boxxer world cup im frx.


----------



## timothekid (2. September 2009)

kurz ma ne frage.
der abstand vom kettenblatt der hammerschmidt zum innenlager.
ist der genauso groß wie der abstand des ersten kettenblattes zum innenlager?


----------



## githriz (2. September 2009)

Nein, der ist größer. Müßte ungefähr so sein wie ein reguläres mittleres. Sonst wäre ja auch die Kettenlinie für'n Popo.


----------



## Schlack (2. September 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Canyon wieder verschieden starke Rahmen bei den Torques verwendet wie letztes Jahr bei ES/FR/FRX ?
> Sind diesmal bei allen 5 Bikes die gleichen Rahmen verbaut worden?



Das ES und FR ergänzen sich in einem Rahmen, das FRX bekommt einen "Eigenen". 

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/

Até logo

Schlack


----------



## christophersch (2. September 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> die 010 torques sehen sehr geil aus vorallendingengen das dropzone.
> Nur ich vermisse bis jetzt die boxxer world cup im frx.



Moin Temtem,
Woher willst du wissen, dass die nicht im FRX ist? Obwohl ich es glaube, dass sie mit Sicherheit NICHT im FRX ist. Die Totem ist die einzige Rock Shox Gravity Gabel, die Canyon verwendet! Die Fox 40`ist eh viel geiler als die Boxxer WC.!!!!!
Man sieht außerdem in der Canyon Vorschau nur die Modelle von 2009 und nicht die nächsten von 2010! Es würde mMn auch nicht so viel Sinn machen, wenn man 3 Torque (oder frx) Modelle herausbringt, die alle die gleiche Gabel (SAIR, Coil) haben.
Trotzdem sind sie sicherlich von ihrer Charakteristik sehr verschieden...!!
wie man es schon an der Ausstattung/Gewicht sehen kann.

Hier die Preise, die meiner Meinung nach für die 2010 Bikes zutreffen:

Vertride: ca. 3300+ Euro
Dropzone: ca. 3000+Euro
Alpine: ca. 2700+Euro
Flowride: ca. 2200+Euro
Playzone: ca. 1900+Euro

alle Preise sind von mir eher zu niedrig als zu hoch kalkuliert.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Christopher


----------



## christophersch (2. September 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> kurz ma ne frage.
> der abstand vom kettenblatt der hammerschmidt zum innenlager.
> ist der genauso groß wie der abstand des ersten kettenblattes zum innenlager?



Die Abstände der beiden Kettenblätter der Hammerschmidt zum Innenlager verändern Sich nicht. Nur die Übersetzung im inneren des Getriebes.
Das Kettenblatt der HS ist so mittig, dass man die Ganze Bandbreite (wie bei dem mittleren Kettenblatt von Normal 3) der Kassette benutzen kann.

Gruß
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlack (2. September 2009)

Ich denke, die werden mit dem Playzone unter 2000  bleiben. 
"Es wird wieder ein günstiges Einsteigermodell geben", so ein Mitarbeiter im Laden...
Schick sind sie ja schon die Neuen. Die Rahmen der 09er sehen allerdings robuster aus.
Schlack


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. September 2009)

kann man bei canyon eig die vorbaulänge ändern lassen, 60mm würden mir beim vertride reichen....zu sehen ists ja mit dem 75mm superforce oder irre ich mich da!?


----------



## timothekid (2. September 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Die Abstände der beiden Kettenblätter der Hammerschmidt zum Innenlager verändern Sich nicht. Nur die Übersetzung im inneren des Getriebes.
> Das Kettenblatt der HS ist so mittig, dass man die Ganze Bandbreite (wie bei dem mittleren Kettenblatt von Normal 3) der Kassette benutzen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Christopher





das weiß ich auch^^
ich wollte auf ein kettanblatt umrüsten. 
wenn der abstand vom kettenblatt der hs
gleich wär wie der abstand vom kleinen kettenblatt an meinem torque
hätte es halt keine probleme gegeben.
das war der gund


----------



## ChrisPi (2. September 2009)

Vorbau-Details kann ich noch nicht erkennen.Bin aber Sa. auf der Eurobike u. werd die Torks mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.Gewichte wären vor allem interessant!


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. September 2009)

alpinist:  14,00kg
vertride: 14,10kg

laut eurobike special


----------



## christophersch (2. September 2009)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> kann man bei canyon eig die vorbaulänge ändern lassen, 60mm würden mir beim vertride reichen....zu sehen ists ja mit dem 75mm superforce oder irre ich mich da!?



Das Variiert je nach Rahmengröße! Vllt ist das auf dem Bild ja ein L oder XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (2. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Vorbau-Details kann ich noch nicht erkennen.Bin aber Sa. auf der Eurobike u. werd die Torks mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.Gewichte wären vor allem interessant!




Bitte die Kamera mitnehmen! Und das FRX LTD ablichten! DANKE  

edit: hmm, nach der Beschreibung des Messestands, gibts kein FRX LTD zu sehen
https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/messestand/#


----------



## Alpenkind (2. September 2009)

Hat sich am FRX überhaupt was getan?
Ist es eigentlich mit auf der Messe dabei?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. September 2009)

gute idee, aber ich konnte bisher auf keinem Bild ein FRX entdecken. Ist überhaupt eins auf der Messe vertreten?


----------



## Coiler (2. September 2009)

Weiß jemand hier ob es das FRX LTD 2010 in schwarz geben wird?


----------



## ICwiener (2. September 2009)

hi,
ich hätte da mal eine frage. Und zwar will ich ich bei meinem Torque Fr 8 2009 einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen....Könnt Ihr mir da einen empfehlen? Oder sonstige Tipps geben was ich beachten muss.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
IC


----------



## schotti65 (2. September 2009)

Fox Van R 2008 bei Gocycle für ca. 160,-

Und die passenden Stahlbuchsen gleich mitbestellen.
Und woanders ne passende Feder.

ED: ich hab den seit Ende 2008 verbaut, Du hast dann also nur 160mm Federweg.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. September 2009)

ich finde den Neuen Torque Rahmen seehr geil, sieht schlicht, elegant und schnell aus, gut über das Knotenblech lässt sich streiten, aber besser als der "henkel" beim alten....
die farbcombi bei Alpinist ist mal echt geil,


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

Lassen sich eigentlich auch Doppelbrücken-Gabeln einbauen??
Oder geht das nicht wegen dem Tapared Steerer(11/8-11/5) ?!

Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. September 2009)

das geht schon. aber doppelbrücke am normalen torque? abgesehen davon, dass es dafür wohl keine freigabe geben wird. dafür gibt es doch die frx reihe.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (3. September 2009)

http://eurobike.blog.canyon.com/?p=94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (3. September 2009)

nice!

Aber ich würd so gern was über die FRX Reihe erfahren...!


----------



## ChrisPi (3. September 2009)

Schönes Video! Der SAG-Monitor gefällt mir gut.Und der Schaltzug läuft tatsächlich durch die Schwinge,toll gemacht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. September 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> nice!
> 
> Aber ich würd so gern was über die FRX Reihe erfahren...!



da wird sich, denke ICH, nicht viel verändert haben.


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

Das neue FRX ist ganz kurz in dem Video zum Katalog zu sehen. 
Verändert hat sich der Laufradsatz (DEEMAX) wahrscheinlich die Bremse (wie bei allen Torques) und die Farbe (turkeys). 

Gruß


----------



## isy007 (3. September 2009)

Ja das denke ich auch mal. Im Grunde passt es auch so.
Ich würde mir nur eine andere Farbe für das LTD wünschen, und vielleicht wahlweise eine Hammerschmitt. (Das Ding hats mir angetan)

In dem Video zum Fotoshooting 2010 ist das LTD gegen Ende kurz zu sehen, allerdings kaum neues zu erkennen...


----------



## isy007 (3. September 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das neue FRX ist ganz kurz in dem Video zum Katalog zu sehen.
> Verändert hat sich der Laufradsatz (DEEMAX) wahrscheinlich die Bremse (wie bei allen Torques) und die Farbe (turkeys).
> 
> Gruß



AHHH,
jetzt hab ich es gefunden. Ich denk schon "turkeys"???
Es ist Blau! (Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal!  )
Sieht doch genial aus - genau so hab ich mir das gedacht!


----------



## litefreak (3. September 2009)

Ist es nur eine optische Täuschung oder hat das 2010er Torque Dropzone ein Long-Cage, statt eines Short-Cage, wie es bei einer Hammerschimdt-Kombi bei Canyon üblich war?


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> AHHH,
> jetzt hab ich es gefunden. Ich denk schon "turkeys"???
> Es ist Blau! (Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal!  )
> Sieht doch genial aus - genau so hab ich mir das gedacht!



Ok dann ist es für mich jetzt auch blau! ich hab's nicht so mit der Farberkennung...
Ich würde mir auch eine zweite Farbe oder sogar Ausstattungvariante wünschen. Auf jedenfall
eine schlichte Rahmenfarbe. Gut wäre auch eine extra Leichtbauvariante (für mich). 
Leider gibt es aber nur zwei frx Varianten. 

Gruß


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

kann mal jemand den link zu dem Video reinstellen in welchem das frx 2010 zu sehen ist. ich kanns nicht finden.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ananas (3. September 2009)

Ich glaube das Video ist gemeint. http://eurobike.blog.canyon.com/?p=94


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. September 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ok dann ist es für mich jetzt auch blau! ich hab's nicht so mit der Farberkennung...
> Ich würde mir auch eine zweite Farbe oder sogar Ausstattungvariante wünschen. Auf jedenfall
> eine schlichte Rahmenfarbe. Gut wäre auch eine extra Leichtbauvariante (für mich).
> Leider gibt es aber nur zwei frx Varianten.
> ...



wofür willst du das frx denn einsetzen?!? du hast doch ein torque es. ist dir das nicht leicht genug?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

merci für den link. Des vid hab ich au schon gesehen, nur nen frx mit doppelbrücke kann ich da nicht sehen. hat den niemand ein bild für das 2010er mit doppelbrücke?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. September 2009)

http://eurobike.blog.canyon.com/?p=82

das ist es.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

Ich habs...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2009)

Saugeile Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wofür willst du das frx denn einsetzen?!? du hast doch ein torque es. ist dir das nicht leicht genug?



Ich habe zwar ein Torque ES 9.0 (sehr zufrieden!), doch leider habe ich gemerkt, dass der einsatzbereich für mich etwas unterdimensioniert ist. 
Ich schätze das sehr geringe Gewicht, jedoch fahre ich auch manchmal Bikepark, und ich möchte das Bike nicht unnötig foltern. Es geht zwar alles gut,
aber halt mit einschränkungen in der Stabilität. Das FRX ltd ist zwar ordentlich schwerer, aber das sehe ich als trainingseffekt. Ich werde es eh etwas im Gewicht runtertunen,
wenn ich nicht im Bikepark unterwegs bin. Z.B sattel, Sattelstütze, ggf Reiten und Laufradsatz für Flachland.  Sodass ich etwa (ich weiss ja nicht was das neue wiegt) etwa 1-1,5 kg unter dem Serienbike Gewicht liege. Leider kann ich mir als Schüler nur eins leisten und so muss ich mich eher an das stabilere (man will sich ja noch steigern!) wenden. Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich beide, da ich dann keine kompromisse eingehen müsste, aber dann geht das mit dem Dirtbike erst recht nicht(). 
Das FRX ltd habe ich auserwählt, da es grob genug für alles ist, und die fox 40 an Bord hat. Ich hatte leider nie gute Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox und so will ich auf jeden Fall ne fox. Es gibt ja leider keine Fox 180 Singlecrown (!). 

Grüße aus dem flachen Hamburg. 

Ps das es steht komplett gewartet (service, gabel, dämpfer) zum verkauf.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. September 2009)

Flachland und Fox 40


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. September 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein Torque ES 9.0 (sehr zufrieden!), doch leider habe ich gemerkt, dass der einsatzbereich für mich etwas unterdimensioniert ist.
> Ich schätze das sehr geringe Gewicht, jedoch fahre ich auch manchmal Bikepark, und ich möchte das Bike nicht unnötig foltern. Es geht zwar alles gut,
> aber halt mit einschränkungen in der Stabilität. Das FRX ltd ist zwar ordentlich schwerer, aber das sehe ich als trainingseffekt. Ich werde es eh etwas im Gewicht runtertunen,
> wenn ich nicht im Bikepark unterwegs bin. Z.B sattel, Sattelstütze, ggf Reiten und Laufradsatz für Flachland.  Sodass ich etwa (ich weiss ja nicht was das neue wiegt) etwa 1-1,5 kg unter dem Serienbike Gewicht liege. Leider kann ich mir als Schüler nur eins leisten und so muss ich mich eher an das stabilere (man will sich ja noch steigern!) wenden. Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich beide, da ich dann keine kompromisse eingehen müsste, aber dann geht das mit dem Dirtbike erst recht nicht().
> ...



warum hast du dir nicht ein fr gekauft? für "manchmal" bikepark doch dicke ausreichend. jetzt willste mit doppelbrücke im flachland rumgurken für 1, 2 mal im jahr im bikepark die sau rauszulassen oder wie? sorry, ich versteh's nur grad nicht


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

Wir haben hier auch Freeride strecken. So ist das nicht.... Das fr war leider zu dem Zeitpunkt ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich das genommen und wäre wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht in der Lage. Sie haben mir ja eig. ja auch gesagt, dass Bikepark mit dem ES geht. 
Ich bin leider zu fasziniert von dem Bike und kann es nicht von der vernünftigen Srite sehen. ...Vllt wirds ja auch das Vertride, wenn es nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

ich hätt auch gern zuviel geld... mein FR9.0 reicht für alles was ich mich trau...
Ich glaub Mettwurst wird das bestätigen können. Und wer mitm FR nicht droppen kann, der sollte es auch nicht mitm FRX LTD lernen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Schlack (3. September 2009)

...Ich dachte auch grad, ich werd wieder Schüler... Leider musste ich alle Ferien durchschufften für mein Checker Pig. Man ist das lange her.....
Jetzt muss es für´s FR7.0 reichen.....bald


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

jo... arbeiten lassen is da scho die bessere alternative. lol

iwas mach i falsch


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ich hätt auch gern zuviel geld... mein FR9.0 reicht für alles was ich mich trau...
> Ich glaub Mettwurst wird das bestätigen können. Und wer mitm FR nicht droppen kann, der sollte es auch nicht mitm FRX LTD lernen.
> Meine Meinung.



Ich habe nicht zu viel Geld! Im Gegenteil. Ich möchte nur das was ich habe (ES9.0) und schon teuer genug war , nicht unnötig zerschrotten!
Ich mache auch verhältnismäßig hohe Drops(3,5meter) damit. Und die 10 Meter Marke ist auch schon Übersprungen!!
10 mal Bikepark die Saison ist auch drin!

Gruß


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

bei 3,5m und 10m Weite hast du dich mitm ES (egal ob 9.0
oder ein anders) schlichtweg fürs falsche Rad entschieden!
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es das ES nicht aushält,
aber dafür ist es sicher nicht gemacht. Es ist dann doch
eher ein Superenduro als ein Bikepark Knaller.

Da wär dann wohl ein FRX mit Totem angesagt.

Wenns unbedingt ein "tourentaugliches" Allround Megabike
sein muss, dann wohl das FR9.0. Das steckt auch deine
krassen Aktionen weg und lässt sich entspannt 1000Hm
bergauf treten.


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2009)

flachland heißt nicht gleich mini Sprünge. Mittlerweile weiss ich, dass es das falsche Rad ist. Schließlich entwickelt man sich ja auch weiter
Ich werde es in Jedem Falle noch einmal überdenken...
Tourentauglich muss es nur bedingt sein. Ich schiebe auch gerne wenn bergab umso mehr Spass macht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. September 2009)

Auch meine Einstellung: Hauptsache bergab gehts gut.
Ich muss halt für ne gute Trailfahrt etwa 10km fahren
und dann auch noch gut 300hm rauf. Deshalb ist das
FR9.0 für mich das ideale Rad. Ein FRX bietet bergab
vielleicht ein bissl mehr Spaß, aber dafür komm ich nicht
so gut hin. Das FR steckt alles weg. Nen Freund von mir
fährt das FR7.0 2009 und auch der hat es im Bikepark
noch nicht zerstören können. 

Auf unseren Trails gibts auch 2 FRX LTD's aber die müssen
halt mitm Auto anreisen und raufschieben. So siehts aus.
Den Vorteil beim runterfahren seh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht,
schneller sind die nicht und die superkrassen Stein-Wurzel
Passagen gibt es bei uns auch nicht.

Deine Idee das ES zu verticken halte ich aber für richtig.
Glaube du findest was besseres.

Hau rAin.


----------



## Tim777 (5. September 2009)

große Bilder von der Canyon Homepage.

Hallo Leute,

Anfang des Jahres hatten doch mal einige von Euch Links gepostet, durch die man an die großen Fotos von den Canyon-Bikes kam. Finde sie nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand helfen. Geht vor allem um FR 9.0 in schwarz und das FRX LTD. Wäre sehr nett, danke schon mal,

Tim777


----------



## isy007 (5. September 2009)

Mit der Google Bildersuche findest du sie ganz schnell!


----------



## Tim777 (5. September 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> Mit der Google Bildersuche findest du sie ganz schnell!



wie geht das mit der Bildersuche?

Hast Du schon Bilder vom FRX LTD 2010?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

Mann... wieso haben die kein LTD 2010 auf der 
Eurobike dabei???


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. September 2009)

frx:
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9-ltd/t-white/wallpaper.jpg

fr:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/pho...0_anodizedblack_2009_la_daempfertausch_03.jpg

Lg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

UND??? das haben wir schon Anfang des Jahres gepostet!
Wir wollen die Bilder vom 2010 sehn.


----------



## isy007 (5. September 2009)

Hier die Bildersuche:
http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&sa=1&q=canyon+torque&btnG=Bilder-Suche&aq=f&oq=

Ja echt schade mit dem LTD, besonders da die Szene immer größer wird. Auf ein Radl mehr auf dem Stand wäre es doch wirklich nicht angekommen.


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. September 2009)

tim777 wollte die haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

uhhhpppss sorry...


----------



## Mistkerl (5. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahr derzeit ein Hardtail und habe vor mir in absehbarer Zeit auch ein weiteres Bike fürs grobere zu kaufen. Ich dachte da an das Torque. Einsatzgebiet sind Trails, leiche Downhill Passagen aber auch mal 50 - 60km Touren mit Freunden. Meint ihr dass das Torque da die richtige Wahl ist? Es soll eben auch Tourentauglich sein.

Wäre nett wenn sich ein paar Leute dazu äußern.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

Torque FR is das was du brauchst... aber bloß kein FRX.
ES ist zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Mistkerl (5. September 2009)

Welches sollte ich denn nehmen? Ich wollte nicht mehr wie 2 ausgeben .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

dann is die Auswahl nicht so groß würd ich sagen.
FR7.0

nen Freund von mir fährt das, er ist sehr zufrieden.
Die Gabel arbeitet genauso gut wie die Fox 36er nur
aussehen tut die halt nicht so.


----------



## Mistkerl (5. September 2009)

Oder ist das FR7.0 nicht potent genug und ich sollte lieber noch ne Schaufel drauf packen? Und sind in dem Gebiet (Trails, DH, Enduro) Luftgabeln angesagt? Oder fahren da die meisten eher Stahlfedergabeln? Kenn mich auf dem gebiet nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

Das ist Geschmacksache und hängt natürlich von
persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Für die härtere Gangart
würde ich Coil der Air Version immer vorziehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2009)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> ... Trails, leichte Downhill Passagen aber auch mal 50 - 60km Touren mit Freunden. Meint ihr dass das Torque da die richtige Wahl ist? Es soll eben auch Tourentauglich sein....



Bist du sicher dass du da ein Torque brauchst?  
Wenn ja, nimm das FR7...


----------



## Mistkerl (5. September 2009)

Okay. Vielen Dank schonmal. Das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Auch wenns Off topic ist.... gibt es denn vergleichbare Bikes zum Canyon FR? Von Giant oder was weiß ich.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bist du sicher dass du da ein Torque brauchst?
> Wenn ja, nimm das FR7...


Sind schonanspruchsvollere Dinge mit Sprüngen um die 2 Meter. Bin aber noch Anfänger. Aber ich will eben, WENN, direkt was richtiges kaufen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. September 2009)

das torque ES 7.0 hat im gegensatz zum FR 7.0 ne absenkbare gabel*, 3 kettenblätter und ist 2,55 kg leichter. "leichte downhill passagen" sollten damit auch kein problem sein. aber unter 2000,- gibts eh nur das FR 7.0, da erübrigt sich die qual der wahl. lange touren fahren kannst du mit dem FR 7.0 auch, brauchst nur starke beine oder genug zeit.

*edit: ok, die domain am FR 7.0 hat auch U-Turn


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2009)

Onkel Jimbo  von Rose.


----------



## Mistkerl (5. September 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht das Rose Bike.



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> das torque ES 7.0 hat im gegensatz zum FR 7.0 ne absenkbare gabel


Die hat das Fr7.0 auch. Mein Kumpel Hat seins vor kurzem bekommen.


----------



## .t1mo (5. September 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> große Bilder von der Canyon Homepage.
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...



Lass dir einfach den Quelltext anzeigen und suche einfach nach dem Textblock "*flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/*" den kompletten Block bis welcher in der Klammer steht kopierst du dir in die Adresszeile hinter "www.canyon.com" anstelle von bike.jpg setzt du aber wallpaper.jpg und abfahrt...


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. September 2009)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Die hat das Fr7.0 auch. Mein Kumpel Hat seins vor kurzem bekommen.


mein fehler


----------



## Schlack (5. September 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> das torque ES 7.0 hat im gegensatz zum FR 7.0 ne absenkbare gabel,



...kann man beim FR7 nicht auch die Gabel absenken...???

  Até logo Schlack


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. September 2009)

Ja. von 115-160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

das ist korrekt. Und funzt auch mit etwas Geduld recht gut.
Ist halt kein Talas sondern U-Turn.


----------



## Tim777 (5. September 2009)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> frx:
> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9-ltd/t-white/wallpaper.jpg
> 
> fr:
> ...



danke freerider 01. Hast Du auch den Link zum originalen FR 9.0 black (das ist einer mit DHX-Dämpfer, hat einer gebastelt; Habe leider vergeblich versucht den Link vom FRX umzubasteln, hat leider nicht hingehauen).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. September 2009)

..


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. September 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/9/4/9/7/_/large/768_img_print_000.jpg

jz aba


----------



## Tim777 (5. September 2009)

Danke an Freerider 01 und isy007, über Google-bilder habe ich es jetzt gefunden. Danke.

Tim777


----------



## Freerider_01 (5. September 2009)

als gegenleistung hätte ich gerne deinen Vorbau vom FR==)
nein, kein Problem
Lg


----------



## thto (5. September 2009)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Welches sollte ich denn nehmen? Ich wollte nicht mehr wie 2 ausgeben .



canyon outlet beobachten ..


----------



## ChrisPi (6. September 2009)

So,zurück von der Eurobike hab ich ein paar Fotos.Der Rahmen wiegt laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter 3,2kg.Verkaufsstart wird ca. Ende November sein.Die 5 Modelle stehen angeblich noch nicht 100% fest,also rein ausstattungsmäßig.Preislich war wenig zu erfahren.Einer meinte das Vertride wird zwischen 3500 u. 4000 liegen!? Scheint mir aber für Canyon-Verhältnisse doch zu hoch.Ein anderer meinte die Preise liegen in etwa wie bei den 09er Modellen was wohl auch realistischer ist.
Gibt es ein zweites Concept-Bike,evtl. im Rennrad-Bereich? Zumindest hörte ich ein Gespräch zwischen Hr.Arnold u. Lutz Scheffer in dem es um die Concept-Bikes ging u. das es wohl 1 - 1,5 Jahre dauern wird um diese in Serie zu bringen weil sie sehr großem Anklang finden.Naja,mal abwarten was da so kommt...
Jedenfalls macht das Torque einen verdammt guten Eindruck,top verarbeitet u. sehr durchdacht.Probefahrt war leider nicht möglich u. außer dem Vertride auch kein anderes Torque ausgestellt.


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. September 2009)

wie es scheint, haben sie die schlammkule über dem tretlager endlich beseitigt. ich muss beim 2006er torque nach jedem winter das tretlager austauschen, weil die dichtungen überfordert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (6. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> So,zurück von der Eurobike hab ich ein paar Fotos.Der Rahmen wiegt laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter 3,2kg.Verkaufsstart wird ca. Ende November sein.Die 5 Modelle stehen angeblich noch nicht 100% fest,also rein ausstattungsmäßig.Preislich war wenig zu erfahren.Einer meinte das Vertride wird zwischen 3500 u. 4000 liegen!? Scheint mir aber für Canyon-Verhältnisse doch zu hoch.Ein anderer meinte die Preise liegen in etwa wie bei den 09er Modellen was wohl auch realistischer ist.
> Gibt es ein zweites Concept-Bike,evtl. im Rennrad-Bereich? Zumindest hörte ich ein Gespräch zwischen Hr.Arnold u. Lutz Scheffer in dem es um die Concept-Bikes ging u. das es wohl 1 - 1,5 Jahre dauern wird um diese in Serie zu bringen weil sie sehr großem Anklang finden.Naja,mal abwarten was da so kommt...
> Jedenfalls macht das Torque einen verdammt guten Eindruck,top verarbeitet u. sehr durchdacht.Probefahrt war leider nicht möglich u. außer dem Vertride auch kein anderes Torque ausgestellt.



Sieht gut aus, nicht mehr ganz so kantig wie die alten Torques aber immer noch gut. Hätte mir aber eine Variante mit Coil-Dämpfer gewünscht. Hat jemand was gesagt, ob es auch weiter Rahmen einzeln gibt?


----------



## ChrisPi (6. September 2009)

Sorry,danach hab ich nicht gefragt.Aber wahrsch. ist es meist sowieso günstiger ein Komplettbike zu nehmen u. dann die 1 oder 2 Dinge die einem eben nicht passen auszutauschen.Coil-Dämpfer nachrüsten dürfte ja kein Problem sein.Das Unterrohr hat übrigens 60mm Durchmesser u. schaut in natura schon ziemlich fett aus,aber trotzdem stimmig
Am Rock-Shox Stand war ein Race Torque von Tibor Simai mit 888.Sah nach Spaß aus das Teil.Weiß aber nicht ob das Torque eine Doppelbrücken-Freigabe hat


----------



## schappi (6. September 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> wie es scheint, haben sie die schlammkule über dem tretlager endlich beseitigt. ich muss beim 2006er torque nach jedem winter das tretlager austauschen, weil die dichtungen überfordert sind.



Neee!
Das Tretlager geht kaputt weil bei dem Modell die Etwässerungsbohrung im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens fehlt.
4mm Bohrung und alles ist gut.
Ist hier schon mehrfach drüber diskutiert worden-
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## christophersch (6. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Sorry,danach hab ich nicht gefragt.Aber wahrsch. ist es meist sowieso günstiger ein Komplettbike zu nehmen u. dann die 1 oder 2 Dinge die einem eben nicht passen auszutauschen.Coil-Dämpfer nachrüsten dürfte ja kein Problem sein.Das Unterrohr hat übrigens 60mm Durchmesser u. schaut in natura schon ziemlich fett aus,aber trotzdem stimmig
> Am Rock-Shox Stand war ein Race Torque von Tibor Simai mit 888.Sah nach Spaß aus das Teil.Weiß aber nicht ob das Torque eine Doppelbrücken-Freigabe hat



Am Rock Shox Stand eine 888 von Marzocchi?!
War das nicht vllt ein frx und kein normales Torque?

Gruß


----------



## ChrisPi (6. September 2009)

Ah sorry,meinte natürlich am Marzocchi-Stand.... war aber kein FRX sondern definitiv ein Torque


----------



## Schlack (6. September 2009)

Verkaufsstart Ende November? Wann bekommt man dann sein Rad? Ich war am Freitag nochmal im Laden. Die sprachen von einer Verfügbarkeit ab März...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Verkaufsstart Ende November? Wann bekommt man dann sein Rad? Ich war am Freitag nochmal im Laden. Die sprachen von einer Verfügbarkeit ab März...



Ja und? Du zahlst im November und bekommst es im März. 
War immer so. 
Ausser du bestellst per Nachnahme.


----------



## ananas (6. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ausser du bestellst per Nachnahme.



Und was passiert dann?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2009)

Na dann zahlst du erst wenn das Paket vor der Tür steht. Sonst musst du spätestens zur Montage des Bikes (idR 3-4 Wochen vorher) überweisen.
Wenn du aber erst im Februar bestellst, bekommst du ggfs. erst ne Lieferung im September ab...


----------



## ananas (6. September 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt nur falsch verstanden ... hätte erst mal gedacht man bekommt das Bike dann früher (aus welchem Grund auch immer?)


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja und? Du zahlst im November und bekommst es im März.
> War immer so.


Ich habe 2005 nicht per Nachname gezahlt (sondern Überweisung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ev. auch Kreditkarte). Betrag wurde erst unmittelbar vor Auslieferung abgebucht. 

Ich würde auch keinesfalls früher als bei Lieferung zahlen.


----------



## Gades (6. September 2009)

bei kreditkarte wird immer erst bei auslieferung abgebucht.

wenn ich ende november mein torque bestell, dann will ich das erst bei abholung bezahlen. falls die das nicht machen bestell ich halt per nachnahme. 
denn die chance, dass canyon wirklich erst die fahrräder ausliefert bei denen sie das geld erst bei auslieferung erhalten, halte ich für realistisch.


----------



## theworldburns (6. September 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> denn die chance, dass canyon wirklich erst die fahrräder ausliefert bei denen sie das geld erst bei auslieferung erhalten, halte ich für realistisch.



das ist ein schöner satz


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Neee!
> Das Tretlager geht kaputt weil bei dem Modell die Etwässerungsbohrung im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens fehlt.
> 4mm Bohrung und alles ist gut.
> Ist hier schon mehrfach drüber diskutiert worden-
> ...



ok, das wollte ich auch immer mal nachholen, vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## christophersch (6. September 2009)

2010 soll alles besser werden! Die besten und schnellsten Auslieferungen der Bikes, die Canyon je gemacht hat!
Dies hat Roman Arnold in dem ersten Video zur Ankündigung im Canyon Block gesagt. Ich bin Optimist und glaube ihm voll!

grüße


----------



## dragon-777 (6. September 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> 2010 soll alles besser werden! Die besten und schnellsten Auslieferungen der Bikes, die Canyon je gemacht hat!
> Dies hat Roman Arnold in dem ersten Video zur Ankündigung im Canyon Block gesagt. Ich bin Optimist und glaube ihm voll!
> 
> grüße



Warum auch nicht? Bei vielen Rädern ändert sich nicht viel, die an den Torque's verbauten Komponenten sind nicht alle neu, die verbauten RS und MZ Gabeln schon im Handel... Warum sollten also im November nicht Räder in brauchbaren Stückzahlen vorhanden sein? Den Hersteller wird canyon auch nicht so schnell wieder wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Bei vielen Rädern ändert sich nicht viel, die an den Torque's verbauten Komponenten sind nicht alle neu, die verbauten RS und MZ Gabeln schon im Handel... Warum sollten also im November nicht Räder in brauchbaren Stückzahlen vorhanden sein? Den Hersteller wird canyon auch nicht so schnell wieder wechseln.



Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## dragon-777 (6. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist immer.



Ja, deshalb auch erst November, und nicht sofort.


----------



## berkel (6. September 2009)

Hm, mir hat man März gesagt. Ich glaube der Staabi war das, kenne mich bei Canyon nicht so aus .


----------



## dragon-777 (6. September 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Hm, mir hat man März gesagt. Ich glaube der Staabi war das, kenne mich bei Canyon nicht so aus .



Denke mal, beide Angaben sind nicht falsch: kleinere Mengen für November, um das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen zu können, dann die "echten" Stückzahlen für März zum Saisonstart 2010. Aber alles nur Vermutung, wir dürfen weiter gespannt sein...


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2009)

zur zeit spiele ich mit dem gedanken mein torque fr 7.0 2007 ein wenig abzuspecken

neben ner 2-fach slx für die übergewichtige hussefelt hab ich an einen luftdämpfer gedacht, da ich da doch recht viel gewicht für vergleichsweise wenig geld reinhole.

nun zur eigentlichen frage:

manitou evolver isx 4

ODER

rock shox pearl 3.3

einsatzbereich sind hauptsächlich freeride touren, eher selten mal bikepark.
mein gewicht beträgt fahrfertig maximal 70 kilo, hat eventuell irgendwer in der klasse erfahrung mit einem der dämpfer (überdämpft oder so?)

für den manitou würden die 70 mm hub sprechen, mit denen ich laut meinem überschlag dann ja 1,78 cm mehr federweg haben sollte.
der verbaute manitou x4 hat nur 63mm

der pearl wär dafür nochmal ein gutes stück leichter, wird aber wegen der starken progression wohl sehr viel federweg kosten?!

da hier ja viele mit dem isx 6 rumfahren und wohl auch zufrieden sind, tendiere ich eher zu dessen kleinem bruder, kann mir wer weiterhelfen? 

besten dank,
marks


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2009)

ISX. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Pearl Spass macht (hab den am Nerve - entweder sackig oder nur 2/3 Federweg wegen dem Riesenelastomer innen).
Musst nur geduldig einstellen und öfter nachchecken. 
Oder du bekommst günstig einen Monarch aus 2009, sollen ja besser sein.
Denk auch an Kassette (XT) und Vorbau/Sattelstütze, da sind sicher auch ein zwei dreihundert Gramm drin.


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2009)

joa aber der kleinkram kostet dann eben gleich wieder so viel 

lenker is der holzfeller, der is eigentlich gar nicht sooo schwer, stütze hab ich ne syntace p6 alu, die bleibt auch drin... den hussefelt vorbau könnt man wohl tauschen, mal sehen... nen ramponierten slr sattel hab ich hier eh noch rumliegen, der dürfte auch einiges zum seriensattel bringen.

neben kurbel und dämpfer wären die laufräder vermutlich am kostengünstigsten... die felgen (sun sos) sind zwar ziemlich leicht, aber die ringle und deore naben dürften da zuschlagen. speichen werden auch nicht grad leicht sein, keine ahnung was canyon da standartmäßig verbaut hat.

aja und die schläuche werd ich noch gegen leichtere tauschen.

danke fürs dämpferfeedback, da wär dann wohl der isx angebracht... der monarch dürfte in 222 schwer zu kriegen sein, war ja glaub ne canyon sonderversion... außerdem kam der ja in zahlreichen beiträgen hier auch nicht grad gut weg.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2009)

Wenns kostengünstig sein soll und du keinen Monarch findest nimm doch den Pearl hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/202964/cat/19 - wenn du für den Zweck mit dem Pearl leben kannst. 
Der user kalle blomquist hat mal ne Anleitung zum Tunen des pearl wo reingestellt, da muss man wohl das Elastomer etwas beschneiden damit es mehr nachgibt.

Die Laufräder bringen nix, da sind schon Comp-Speichen drin und die Deorenabe ist auch nicht schwerer als ne XT. Oder du gibts viel Geld aus.
Kannst ja die Onza Ibex 2.2 drauftun, die sind gut und sehr leicht, dazu Maxxis Ultralight Schläuche. 
Mit Lenker und Stütze hast du recht, ich dachte da wären die Hussefeltteile dran.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. September 2009)

ich hätt da noch nen nagelneuen Evolver IX6
rumliegen. Bzw. liegt der immer noch bei einem
Freund. Hab ihn Anfang des Jahres im FR9.0
gekauft. Nach einer 3h Tour ausgebaut und
seitdem fahre ich DHX5.0 und werde auch nicht
wieder auf den Luftdämpfer wechseln. Nen
Freund wollt den bei sich verbauen, aber ich
glaub des wird in diesem Leben nix mehr. Werde
den Dämpfer bei Gelegenheit mal wieder heim holen
und dann wär der verfügbar. Interesse? PN mit
Preisvorstellung an mich. Ich hab meine Vorstellung
was ich dafür gern hätt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2009)

ich denke da werden wir preislich eher nicht zusammen kommen, den isx 4 würd ich neu für 180 kaufen... mein x4 hat auch keine einstellbare high/lowspeed druckstufe... was ich nicht hab, kann ich nicht vermissen 

auf nen gebrauchten pearl und basteleien hab ich eher weniger lust, zumal der manitou wohl auch der bessere dämpfer ist, aber danke für den tipp.

pedale is ne gute sache, hätt ich jetzt übersehen, hab die nie gewogen, aber leicht sind se definitiv nicht 
nur klickies sind eher nix, da ich mich bei s3 doch noch des öfteren von meinem bike verabschiede, hätt ich mit klickies zu viel schiss


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. September 2009)

Halihalo,

mich ärgert schon seit längerem so ein komisches quitschen in der nähe des tretlagers.


weiß einer wie ich das beheben kann ??? 

Was ebenfalls auffällt, immer wenn ich mit der kurbel an die stelle komme wo es quitscht, spüre ich einen Widerstand.

Hoffe man kann mir helfen

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## chaz (10. September 2009)

Kann es eventuell sein, dass deine Kurbel an die Kefü kommt?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. September 2009)

Hi Tim,

haste mal zerlegt und nach Schleifspuren geschaut?

wir sind heute wieder auf der Piste... evt. sieht man sich?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. September 2009)

sodelle das Problem ist behoben.

in der Tat kamen die beiden Befestigunsschrauben der Kurbel (die linke und die rechte vom Kurbelarm) ganz leicht an die Kefü. Hab sie dann ca 1mm höher gestellt und schon wars weg.

Vielen dank

@freeman, nein heute leider nicht - muss noch zeitungen austragen


----------



## holger.frank (12. September 2009)

hi,

ich bin das Torque am Gardasee probegefahren und bin begeistert von der Geometrie und dem Handling. Deshalb überlege ich mir ein 2010er zu holen - Einsatzgebiet "Alpinist/Alpencross". 

Das einizige was mich noch stört ist dass man keine Flasche für einen Alpencross montieren kann. Für Tagesausflüge nehme ich einen Trinkrucksack - kein Problem. 

Frage an die Kommune: wie löst ihr das Problem z.B. auf alpinen Mehrtagestouren mit Rücksack ? (Bastellösungen etc)

danke und gruss holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. September 2009)

wie wär's mit nem trinkrucksack


----------



## Mistkerl (12. September 2009)

Schreibt er doch das er hat..... Wenn du über mehrere Tage fährst dann nimm doch nen großen Rucksack und stopf die Blase da irgendwo rein... Oder du montierst dir an der Sattelstütze ne Trinkhalterung. Kann man sich ja was basteln... Je nachdem wo eben Platz ist


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. September 2009)

Bei alpinen Touren musst du ja wenig springen. Schau mal bei Ebay rein. Da gibts welche mit 5l hab ich gestern gesehen. Da macht die das Gewicht dann nicht so viel. Bei Fr touren sind 5Liter Mehrgewicht schon *******.


----------



## theworldburns (12. September 2009)

ich frag mich manchmal wirklich ob die "fahrradflasche an freerider montieren" menschen geistig behindert sind oder einfach nur nich radfahren können


----------



## leeresblatt (12. September 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich frag mich manchmal wirklich ob die "fahrradflasche an freerider montieren" menschen geistig behindert sind oder einfach nur nich radfahren können



Wenn man nur einen kurzen Ausflug machen möchte und keinen Rucksack mitschleppen will, aber trotzdem was zu trinken mitnehmen möchte, ist man dann also behindert oder kann nicht radfahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2009)

Da das neue Torque ja kein Freerider ist sondern ein Enduro braucht es jetzt halt eigentlich eine Flaschenhalterung, die Diskussion gabs ja schon beim 901. 

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren, auf dem Oberrohr oder unter dem Unterrohr oder an der Sattelstütze - da sollte man aber VORHER testen ob der beim Einfedern usw. nicht im Weg ist. Es gibt da verschiedene Modelle die sich mit Kabelbindern o.ä. ohne Beschädigung montieren lassen. 
Ob das alles sinnvoll ist - ich habs noch nie gebraucht (aber ich hab auch noch keinen AX gemacht) , Trinkflasche ins Trikot tuts bei kurzen Runden und ein Alpencross mit Torque bedeutet ja eigentlich ein Freeridealpencross und kein Schotterweggetrödel. Da macht aber ne Trinkflasche wiederum auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## homerman16 (12. September 2009)

Hi leute ich wollt mal fragen, ob das canyon torque fr 8.0 27 gänge hat, oder wie das 9.0 nur 9 gänge hat !?
Mfg


----------



## XDODT (12. September 2009)

das 9.0er hat vorne ne hammerschmidt mit 2 Gängen und hinten 9 Sprich insgesamt 18
da 8.0 hat auch 18

jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage ich hab seit heute mein FR7.0 mit Avid Elixir R die aber eine bescheidene Bremsleistung haben, denn ich muss den Griff fast ganz durchziehen damit er überhaupt mal bremst, selbst dann "beißt" er nicht sofort zu sondern halt nen bisschen

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

mfg pat


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

XDODT schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage ich hab seit heute mein FR7.0 mit Avid Elixir R die aber eine bescheidene Bremsleistung haben, denn ich muss den Griff fast ganz durchziehen damit er überhaupt mal bremst, selbst dann "beißt" er nicht sofort zu sondern halt nen bisschen



Da ist eine Runde entlüften fällig (oder auch mehrere). Avid schafft es scheinbar nicht, die Bremsen ab Werk richtig zu entlüften (hatte auch meine "Freude" mit einer Code).


----------



## Bike73 (12. September 2009)

*Hilfe ich brauch mehr SAG!

ich habe ein FR 8.0 mit FOX  36 Van RC2  Gabel. Ich wiege 73 kg und es ist die blaue Feder verbaut. mein SAG beträgt gerade mal 10mm bei einem Federweg von 160 mm. Sie ist einfach zu unsensibel!!!! Was kann ich tun, brauch ich doch eine weichere Feder oder was mach ich falsch? Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerman16 (12. September 2009)

Hi das torque fr 9.0 hat ja 18 gänge oder 9 gänge?


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi das torque fr 9.0 hat ja 18 gänge oder 9 gänge?


----------



## woodybender (12. September 2009)

Hatte das selbe Problem, wiege 75 Kg und eine zu harte Gabel mit der blauen Feder , habe jetzt die lila Feder drin und alles ist super !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scheibenrost (12. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi das torque fr 9.0 hat ja 18 gänge oder 9 gänge?



Wenn du herausfindest, welcher der beiden Werte sich ganzzahlig teilen lässt, dann hast du das Ergebnis


----------



## XDODT (12. September 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Da ist eine Runde entlüften fällig (oder auch mehrere). Avid schafft es scheinbar nicht, die Bremsen ab Werk richtig zu entlüften (hatte auch meine "Freude" mit einer Code).



blöde Frage kann man des selbst machen mit nem bisschen handwerklichem Geschick und dem passenden Torx oder braucht man so ein bleeding Kit?

oder doch lieber nen Radsportgeschäft machen lassen.

wenn man es selber machen kann gibt es irgendwo eine passende Anleitung?

mfg pat


----------



## theworldburns (12. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ein Alpencross mit Torque bedeutet ja eigentlich ein Freeridealpencross und kein Schotterweggetrödel. Da macht aber ne Trinkflasche wiederum auch keinen Sinn.



das ist der punkt. wenn ich ein fahrwerk mit 160mm aufwärts standesgemäß bewegen will ist die trinkflasche eher als projektil zu betrachten. wenn mir das nicht passiert hab ich das falsche rad oder kann es nich fahren, sehr einfach


----------



## scheibenrost (12. September 2009)

Bleeding Kit wäre angebracht. Aber das ist 'ne einmalige Investition, da die meist auch für andere Bremsen passen.
Hast du das Set, so kannst du es ganz einfach alleine machen.
Aber ist der Händler deines Vertrauens ein fairer Mensch, dann wird er dir für das Entlüften sicherlich nicht viel abverlangen. Denn das ist eine Sache von 3 Minuten



XDODT schrieb:


> blöde Frage kann man des selbst machen mit nem bisschen handwerklichem Geschick und dem passenden Torx oder braucht man so ein bleeding Kit?
> 
> oder doch lieber nen Radsportgeschäft machen lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanasta (13. September 2009)

Hi

mal ne ganz andere Frage

Ich selbst fahrn torque fr in m
jetzt wollt mein kolleg sich auch eines holehn da ja sparbuch ist und so
eigentlich hat er die gleiche Größe wie ich, so 177 und SL 83 -84
Nur mit meinem Rahmen ist er net zufrieden, den findet er zu klein.
Jetzt wärnatürlich ein L Rahmen denkbar, jedoch natürlich mit nen gestrecktere Körperhaltung.
Würde es da was bringen den 60er Vorbau beim L durch nen 40er (wie beim m) oder sogar nen 30er zu tauschen.
oder ist das völliger Quatsch


----------



## dragon-777 (13. September 2009)

XDODT schrieb:


> blöde Frage kann man des selbst machen mit nem bisschen handwerklichem Geschick und dem passenden Torx oder braucht man so ein bleeding Kit?
> 
> oder doch lieber nen Radsportgeschäft machen lassen.
> 
> ...



Bleeding-Kit  macht sonst keinen Spaß und bringt kein gutes Ergebnis. Gibt bei sram auch noch ml gute Anleitungsvideos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (13. September 2009)

bike73 schrieb:


> *hilfe ich brauch mehr sag!
> 
> Ich habe ein fr 8.0 mit fox  36 van rc2  gabel. Ich wiege 73 kg und es ist die blaue feder verbaut. Mein sag beträgt gerade mal 10mm bei einem federweg von 160 mm. Sie ist einfach zu unsensibel!!!! Was kann ich tun, brauch ich doch eine weichere feder oder was mach ich falsch? Habt ihr erfahrungen damit?
> 
> *



*nimm eine weiche feder, aber schrei uns nicht so an! *


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> *Hilfe ich brauch mehr SAG!
> 
> ich habe ein FR 8.0 mit FOX  36 Van RC2  Gabel. Ich wiege 73 kg und es ist die blaue Feder verbaut. mein SAG beträgt gerade mal 10mm bei einem Federweg von 160 mm. Sie ist einfach zu unsensibel!!!! Was kann ich tun, brauch ich doch eine weichere Feder oder was mach ich falsch? Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> *



Wie lange hast du das Bike schon? Ist die Gabel schon eingefahren? Ich wiege 70 kg und fahr die Standartfeder. Die ist genau richtig. Bei hohen Drops nutze ich den Federweg nahezu komplett. Wenn man auf dem Torque sitzt, ist der der SAG sowieso anders als im stehen. Wahrscheinlich passt's im stehen und da man ja bergab im stehen fährt... Also, erst mal einfahren das Teil und nicht fett schreiben und keine multiplen Satzzeichen verwenden.


----------



## homerman16 (13. September 2009)

Hi Welche pedale und griffe würdet ihr an das canyon torque dropzone von 2010 dran baun? Was haltet ihr von den Aerozine MTB in schwarz/rot oder in schwarz/gold?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Aerozine-MTB-Lock-On-Griffe::17594.html
Bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber die Truvativ Holzfeller gefallen mir sehr!


----------



## freeridefritz (13. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi Welche pedale und griffe würdet ihr an das canyon torque dropzone von 2010 dran baun? Was haltet ihr von den Aerozine MTB in schwarz/rot oder in schwarz/gold?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Aerozine-MTB-Lock-On-Griffe::17594.html
> Bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber die Truvativ Holzfeller gefallen mir sehr!




erstmal auf das bike warten, oder ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi Welche pedale und griffe würdet ihr an das canyon torque dropzone von 2010 dran baun? Was haltet ihr von den Aerozine MTB in schwarz/rot oder in schwarz/gold?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Aerozine-MTB-Lock-On-Griffe::17594.html
> Bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber die Truvativ Holzfeller gefallen mir sehr!




Bitte tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir Odi rouge. Wenn die halten super lange, grandioser Grip und schön dick (hab große Hände) Ansonsten hat odi aber auch noch eine dünnere Version. Kosten 30 da haste dann aber auch was vernünftiges.


----------



## Bike73 (13. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du das Bike schon? Ist die Gabel schon eingefahren? Ich wiege 70 kg und fahr die Standartfeder. Die ist genau richtig. Bei hohen Drops nutze ich den Federweg nahezu komplett. Wenn man auf dem Torque sitzt, ist der der SAG sowieso anders als im stehen. Wahrscheinlich passt's im stehen und da man ja bergab im stehen fährt... Also, erst mal einfahren das Teil und nicht fett schreiben und keine multiplen Satzzeichen verwenden.



ich habe das torque 3 tage, wird das noch weicher? ich springe nämlich auf schotter,-wurzelpassagen nur hin und her! die zugstufe habe ich aber meiner meinung nach gut eingestellt. aber wenn sie noch weicher wird, ist`s ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarcophagus (13. September 2009)

Hallo! Nenne ein  Torque ES 9.0 Hammerschmidt mein eigen! 
Würde aber gerne neue Reifen montieren,da die daraufbefinden nicht für meine Zwecke geeignet sind.

Muddy Marry vorne + hinten  26x2.5 ETRO 64-559
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob diese auch auf meinem Torque passen!   

Atm habe ich vorne den Fat Albert und hinten  den Nobby Nic je 26x2.4 62-559 ETRO drauf!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

am vr sehe ich kein Problem am hr ist es sehr sehr knapp ich würde eine 2.35 nehmen


----------



## Sarcophagus (13. September 2009)

Sind die 2.35 Muddy Marry viel schmäler als die 2.4er Fat Albert?  Danke schonmal 

Felgen sind die Mavic Crossmax SX drauf!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> ich habe das torque 3 tage





so ne gabel muss sich erst einfahren... und vielleicht hast du die zugstufe ja auch falsch eingestellt.


----------



## homerman16 (13. September 2009)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> erstmal auf das bike warten, oder ?


Ja aber ich kanns nich erwarten 
würdet ihr mehr gelb ton an das rad setzen oder eher einen weiß bzw. rot ton?


----------



## scheibenrost (13. September 2009)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> Sind die 2.35 Muddy Marry viel schmäler als die 2.4er Fat Albert?  Danke schonmal
> 
> Felgen sind die Mavic Crossmax SX drauf!



Eher umgedreht. Die Muddy Mary bauen sehr breit.
Auf den FR9 sind die auch drauf ... und bei mir gleich wieder runter. Das ist 'ne reichlich fette Walze. Durchaus fetter als beispielsweise ein 2.5er Maxxis Minion DH. Aber so war das schon immer bei Schwalbe.


----------



## schappi (13. September 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> ich habe das torque 3 tage, wird das noch weicher? ich springe nämlich auf schotter,-wurzelpassagen nur hin und her! die zugstufe habe ich aber meiner meinung nach gut eingestellt. aber wenn sie noch weicher wird, ist`s ja gut.



reduzier den Reifendruck auf 1,5 bar mach eine weichere Feder rein und dreh die Zugstufe hoch.
Wenn die Gaben springt hast du zu wenig Dämpfung in der Zugstufe, Die Druckstufe darfst bei deinem Gewicht ruhig reduzieren,
*Hats du schon mal ein Fahrwerk abgestimmt?*
Da ist natürlich das Tork FR das komplizioerteste was man bekommen kann so 2-3 Wochen brauchst du schon um den richtigen setup zu bekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> Sind die 2.35 Muddy Marry viel schmäler als die 2.4er Fat Albert?  Danke schonmal
> 
> Felgen sind die Mavic Crossmax SX drauf!



wenn man der Homepage gaubt, ist der 2.35 Muddy Marry um 2mm schmäler als der 2.4er Fat Albert. Mein letzter Fat Albert ist von 2007. Daher kann ich des in Real schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

die MM in 2.35 ist Dicker als der Fat Albert also keine sorge!
auf einer dt Swiss 600Fr felge haben die MM 2.5 von einem freund über 67mm


----------



## Sarcophagus (13. September 2009)

Super danke! Werd mir dann die 2.35 DH bestellen ! Welche Gummimsichung wäre optimal?   Beide TC oder vorne GG hinten TC?

Sehe gerade das es die DH Versionen nur in Draht gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

DH = Draht
FR = Falt

Hr 2.35 TC
vr 2.35 GG

2.35 ist besser bei deiner im Verhältnis doch recht schmalen felge für 2.5 reifen.
muss es eigentlich Schwalbe sein?


----------



## Sarcophagus (13. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung,hatte noch nie andere Reifen! Steh halt auf die wuchtigen fetten Reifen 
Zum testen gibts ja auch keinen Shop bei uns in der Nähe!


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

reifen testen geht ins Geld
ausserdem kommt vieles auf die eindrücke des Fahrers an und was er fährt und wie er es fährt deswegen ist die reifen Wahl immer sehr schwierig.

MfG Peter


----------



## Sarcophagus (13. September 2009)

Na gut,dann danke nochmal!
 Bestelle mir dann die MM 2,35 V-GG /H-TC FR Variante ETRO 60-559 ,dann kann ich wenigstens noch aufwärts kurbeln !  DH sind doch zu schwer finde ich !


----------



## -Soulride- (13. September 2009)

Hey zusammen, noch ne Frage zur Bremse: Ich bin neuerdings auch stolzer Besitzer eines FR 7.0, hab also auch die Elixir dran wie XDODT. Kann es sein dass die Bremse einfach noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist und deswegen zu wenig Bremsleistung hat? Mein Tork ist leider mit verbogenem Schaltwerk bei mir angekommen, deswegen konnt ich noch nicht mehr machen als vorm Haus auf und ab zu fahren. Meine Avid beißen auch noch nicht besonders, ich dachte aber dass sich das noch gibt... oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

Nach ein paar Runden vorm Haus tut noch keine
Bremse wie sie soll. Fahr damit ein paar richtige
Strecken, dann läuft das Teil.

Power und Druckpunkt sind sehr gut, Fading is
halt sonne Sache. Nen Freund fährt die an seinem
7.0


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

du musst sie erst ein bremsen


----------



## -Soulride- (13. September 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, dachte nur ich frag mal weil XDODT sofort zum entlüften geraten wurde und keiner erwähnt hat dass er die Bremse vielleicht nur noch nicht richtig eingefahren hat.

Btw, ich würd verdammt gern ein paar richtige Runden drehen. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie gemein es is sein Tork genau vorm Wochenende zu kriegen und dann festzustellen das es die Schaltung nicht tut? Ich sitz hier schon auf Kohlen


----------



## legalalien (13. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte fragen ob jemand an einem torque es (modell 2008) nachträglich eine 180 mm Gabel eingebaut hat und welche Erfahrung damit gemacht wurde.
Besonders interessieren würde mich der Umbau wenn es sich dabei um eine Rock Shox Totem Coil, Solo Air oder 2 Step handelt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

ich glaub delcosta hat ne totem drin


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

deco fährt inzwischen ein Pitch, hatte aber kurz mal eine drin


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. September 2009)

legalalien schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wollte fragen ob jemand an einem torque es (modell 2008) nachträglich eine 180 mm Gabel eingebaut hat und welche Erfahrung damit gemacht wurde.
> Besonders interessieren würde mich der Umbau wenn es sich dabei um eine Rock Shox Totem Coil, Solo Air oder 2 Step handelt ;-)



Da muss ich mich mal mit reinhängen 

Was kann man denn am Fahrwerk des Tork ES ändern, dass es Freeridiger wird. 
Könnte man am Hinterbau mit ner anderen Schwinge und Dämpfer noch mehr FW rausholen ? 

Ich hab zwar nicht vor etwas an meinem Tork ES zu verändern, jedoch finde ich die Möglichkeiten der Veränderung interessant


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe schon auf der Canyon HP nachgeschaut aber da finde ich keine Infos, wieviel Federweg hat das Torque FR 9.0? Auf dem Bild der Canyon HP ist hinten beim Dämpfer eine 170 aufgedruckt, wieviel hat es aber vorne? Auch 170 oder 180?

Danke Euch

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

160mm is ne 36er van.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

OK ;-) ich komme aus dem AllMountain-Bereich und habe von der Gabel keinen Plan....aber hinten 170 und vorne 160? Macht das Sinn?

Ich mÃ¶chte mir gerne einen Freerider kaufen, damit mÃ¶chte ich im Bikepark rumspringen aber auch mÃ¶chte ich damit bergauf fahren sowie vielleicht auch mal ne Tour (Trails und Waldautobahn) was also kaufen?

Torque Fr 9.0 fÃ¼r 2699â¬ 

oder

Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2799â¬ und da ne Hammerschmidt dranbauen? Da ich nicht der Leichteste bin, sieht mir das FRX LTD einfach stabiler aus oder ist sowas gar nix zum Tour/bergauf fahren?

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

Das FRX LDT ist def. keine Option für Touren oder
Bergauf. Das FR9.0 ist genau was du suchst. Hinten
mehr Federweg als vorn ist gut und sinnvoll.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Alles klar...ich habe gesehen Du hast das auch, bist Du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?


----------



## hopfer (14. September 2009)

ich würde ja aufs 2010 Torque Trailflow warten:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/torque-trailflow.html
mehr Federweg /weniger wippen bergauf und ein verlockender preis.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Naja....das werde ich dann aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr bekommen - auf keinen Fall zu diesem Preis  habe schon bestellt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

zum Evolver Dämpfer kann ich nicht viel sagen,
hab ihn gegen den DHX5.0 Coil getauscht.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ah....ok...warum? Is der DHX 5.0 besser?


----------



## x-cite (14. September 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren ....
Mir taugt der Evolver echt gut .....


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ich kenne beide nicht...wie lange hast Du gebraucht um beim Evolver das Richtige Setup zu finden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

10 minuten zu hause und ein paar klicks auf dem trail 
ich kam da recht gut mit klar. hab mich an anleitungen hier aus dem forum gehalten und den druck seit der ersten einstellung nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Wunderbar...also macht man mit dem Teil nix falsch?! Ich frage mich warum die am 7.0 den Fox verbauen und beim 9.0 nicht...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

weil der evolver leichter ist.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Oh, ja...habe mal geschaut - der is um einiges leichter.


----------



## Schlack (14. September 2009)

Guten Tag,
habe gerade mein Torque 7.0 abgeholt. Habe es aus dem Outlet fÃ¼r 1449 â¬ bekommen mit leichten LackschÃ¤den, die ich immernoch am suchen bin. Die Pedale sind noch auf dem Weg zwischen England und Neuwied.
Die Gabel will ihch los werden solange sie noch unbenutzt ist...
Wer will????


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Pack in Bikemarkt dat Teil...


----------



## Schlack (14. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Pack in Bikemarkt dat Teil...



Ich brauch noch den grünen Hacken!!! Habe meine Identifizierung beantragt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

Habs schon mehrfach erwähnt, es gibt keinen sachlichen
Grund warum ich vom Evolver auf den DHX5.0 Coil
gewechselt habe. Für mich gehört halt an so ein Rad
einfach kein Luftfahrwerk, das ist schlichtweg der Grund.


----------



## hoernche99 (14. September 2009)

Bin mit dem DHX 5.0 Coil auch zufriedener als mit dem Evolver. Fährt sich meiner Meinung nach einfach besser. Besonders mit der Titanfeder. Das spart nochmal ganz schön Gewicht. Is vielleicht immer noch ein wenig schwerer, aber das bisl Gewicht nehm ich gern noch mit den Berg hoch.Beim runterfahren werd ich dafür entschädigt. Evolver war ich auch zufrieden. Hab jetzt aber den Vergleich. 
Grüße


----------



## ananas (14. September 2009)

Und was ist da jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen Luft- und Stahldämpfer bzw. Federgabel?


----------



## schatten (14. September 2009)

ananas schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen Luft- und Stahldämpfer bzw. Federgabel?



Das Ansprechverhalten und die Federkennlinie. Stahlfederelemente sprechen i.d.R. besser an (weniger Dichtungen) und haben eine lineare Kennlinie (Federweg wird gleichmäßig genutzt, kein Durchsacken, keine zu hohe Endprogression).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

leidiges Diskussionsthema und 100 mal durchgekaut.
Wer ihn einzustellen versteht wird mehr als zufrieden
sein. Es sei denn man mag keine Luft.


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2009)

Nur an alle FRX - Fahrer:
Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Abstimmung ihr an euren DHX-Dämpfern fahrt. Bitte mit Fahrergewicht. Und natürlich wie ihr dann so damit zufrieden seit.
Hab abstimmungsmäßig viel, viel Zeit investiert, drei Federn ausprobiert, und jetzt gehts einigermaßen, aber mit recht extremer Abstimmung was Bottom Out und Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter angeht.
Habs mir schon lange überlegt, aber Glücklich werd ich mit dem Dämpfer glaube ich nicht. Da muss was anderes her, oder gar ein andere Rahmen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. September 2009)

Vivid


----------



## GerhardO (21. September 2009)

An die Herren Freerider_01 und blackwater park:

Das Torki torkelt wieder!!! 

Hab eure Tipps und Hinweise genau studiert - genau beachtet - und genauso umgesetzt! Schlussendlich gings dann doch leichter, als anfangs gedacht!

Was ein paar so schnöde Lager ausmachen... Fühlt sich an wie ein neues Rad! 
*
Fett Merci* nochmal! 

Gerhard


----------



## martin82 (21. September 2009)

kurze zwischenfrage: hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht den Monarch zu tunen? anderes Öl oder sowas um den rebound zu verbessern....mittlerweile kann ich nachvollziehen dass der nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist....


----------



## ChrisPi (22. September 2009)

Sind mittlerweile schon irgendwelche genaueren Fakten zum 2010er Tork durchgedrungen? Mich würde das genaue Rahmengewicht interessieren,der Lenkwinkel u. die Preise der einzelnen Modelle.Wäre eine nette Geste von Canyon wenn da vor der Logistik-Umstrukturierung noch was rauskäme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesclick (23. September 2009)

Da muß ich dir recht geben!Fahre den Evolver jetzt schon knapp ein halbes Jahr auf meinem T FR8, aber ich komme mit dem Teil einfach nicht zurecht. Habe massig Trails und Bikeparkactionen hinter mir und werde ihn jetzt gegen einen DHX 5.0 eintauschen


Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Habs schon mehrfach erwähnt, es gibt keinen sachlichen
> Grund warum ich vom Evolver auf den DHX5.0 Coil
> gewechselt habe. Für mich gehört halt an so ein Rad
> einfach kein Luftfahrwerk, das ist schlichtweg der Grund.


----------



## Nesclick (23. September 2009)

So! Mein dhx 5.0 ist bestellt und wird in ca. 3-5 Wochen da sein


----------



## litefreak (25. September 2009)

Ein kleiner Bericht über meinen Besuch bei Canyon ist auf meinem neuen Blog online: Bergradler
(Kritik, Kommentare & Anregungen hier als auch im Blog werden gerne aufgenommen)


----------



## isy007 (25. September 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Bericht über meinen Besuch bei Canyon ist auf meinem neuen Blog online: Bergradler
> (Kritik, Kommentare & Anregungen hier als auch im Blog werden gerne aufgenommen)



Schöner Bericht! Danke. Diesen Trip habe ich auch noch vor mir!


----------



## ChrisPi (25. September 2009)

@slackfreak: dir ist schon klar daß sich das Dropzone nur von der Ausstattung gegenüber den anderen Torque unterscheidet oder? Keine Ahnung was du unter Touren verstehst aber die sind mit dem Dropzone durchaus möglich.Die Geometrie passt,lediglich Reifen usw. haben etwas mehr Gewicht,reicht aber für Freeridetouren allemal.Fahre grundsätzlich mit 1,2kg Kenda rum,geht alles.Schätze aber du tendierst zum Vertride o. Alpinist.HS noch drauf u. fertig


----------



## litefreak (26. September 2009)

@ChrisPi: danke für deine Kritik 

das sich der Dropzone nur in der Ausstatung unterscheidet und der Rahmen sonst bei allen 2010er Torques gleich ist, ist klar. Am besten wäre der Alpinist mit einer HS, jedoch würde dies mit nochmals 450-500  zuschlagen.
Beim Dropzone würde ich die versenkbare Gabel vermissen.

In beiden Fällen hätte man durch eine separate Ausstattungsanpassung das gewünschte Modell erreichen können. Finde es nur schade, dass Canyon dieses Modell nicht direkt anbietet.

Das Dropzone kann man natürlich auch für Touren gebrauchen, habe mich da etwas zu provokant ausgedrückt, Entschuldigung. Aber mit einem Citybike kann man auch den Bikepark besuchen gehen - alles nur eine Frage wieviel spaß man dabei (nicht) haben wird 

@isy007: danke


----------



## ChrisPi (26. September 2009)

Ja klar,gewisse Kompromisse muß man immer eingehen.Das Vertride mit HS wäre auch für mich eine Alternative.Aber dann müsste ich auch noch Reifen,Lenker/Vorbau tauschen u. bin mir nicht sicher wie lange die EX 1750 herhalten... Rein Gewichtsmäßig find ich das Vertride aber schon gigantisch.
Ein Konfigurator wie es ihn bei Votec gibt wäre halt optimal.Dadurch entstehen zwar wieder Mehrkosten bzw. die Lieferzeiten sind länger,aber mir persönlich wärs das wert.Ob das aber bei Canyon wirklich machbar ist kann ich nicht beurteilen,die verkaufen doch "einige" Bikes mehr als Votec...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. September 2009)

Hey,
hat schon jemand von euch am 07 Torque FR den Steuersatz getausch?
Weis jemand zufällig die Einpresstiefe?Und was ich sonst noch so an Maßen brauch?
Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?
Was haltet ihr von dem?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15014_Ai-22S-semi-integrierter-Steuersatz.html


----------



## homerman16 (27. September 2009)

Hi und wieviel würde das dropzone so kosten?


----------



## leeresblatt (27. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi und wieviel würde das dropzone so kosten?



habe grad zufällig folgendes entdeckt, es ist aus einem spanischem Forum wo ein User Preise geschätzt hat und einer von Canyon diese kommentiert hat (übersetzt mit Google Übersetzer):



> As to prices, I really can not confirm anything, because nothing is closed yet ...
> 
> While reviewing what comentáis, I'd say ...
> 
> ...



http://www.foromtb.com/f76/canyon-en-el-eurobike-2009-a-505958-11.html#post7877283


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. September 2009)

interessante Quelle. Canyon hat eine undichte Stelle.


----------



## ChrisPi (27. September 2009)

Hören sich ganz realistisch an die Preise u. Kommentare dazu... das Vertride schätz ich aber auf mind. 3500.mal abwarten wies dann Anfang November wirklich aussieht


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

Wenn das Alpinist 3500â¬ kosten soll, liegt das Vertride aber bei locker 4000â¬. Und die 4000er Grenze hat bisher nur die Torque FRX Serie durchbrochen und denke daher, dass das Vertride bei 3500â¬ ist und das Alpinist bei unter 3000â¬ bleibt.


----------



## ChrisPi (27. September 2009)

Sorry,hab Alpinist u. Vertride verwechselt... schon geändert


----------



## maddin80 (27. September 2009)

Abend! 

Mal eine Frage, kann man am Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 ne XT Kurbel montieren oder gibt es da Probleme?

Gruß


----------



## hopfer (27. September 2009)

ist Problem los möglich


----------



## Monsterwade (28. September 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> http://www.foromtb.com/f76/canyon-en-el-eurobike-2009-a-505958-11.html#post7877283


@leeresblatt: Super Info. Hatte schon mal bei Canyon DE angefragt, aber
die wollten keine Details nennen. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens schon mal,
wie die Gewichtsverteilung und das Budget aussehen.

Danke und Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## eightyfive (28. September 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Mal eine Frage, kann man am Torque FR 8.0 von 2008 ne XT Kurbel montieren oder gibt es da Probleme?
> 
> Gruß



an meinem fr7 09 ist jetzt auche eine xt


----------



## maddin80 (28. September 2009)

Ich frage, weil die Lager viel Schmaler sind als die von Truvativ und weil die Achse auch kürzer aussieht als die vom Truvativ-Lager. DIe Kettenliene ändert sich nicht?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2009)

Nein, hab zwar die Saint 800 , aber die Kettenlinie ist identisch. Dran denken dass das eine 73er Breite ist!


----------



## maddin80 (28. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, hab zwar die Saint 800 , aber die Kettenlinie ist identisch. Dran denken dass das eine 73er Breite ist!



Hm, was soll mir die 73er Breite denn sagen (mal davon abgesehen, das es die Breite ist )?

Gruß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. September 2009)

Die Breite des Innenlagergehäuses.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2009)

Daher ohne Spacer montieren...(wg. dem E-Type Blech).


----------



## maddin80 (28. September 2009)

Ah, alles klar! Hatte gerade mal die XT montiert, gefällt mir aber optisch mal garnicht. Habs sie direkt wieder runter genommen und die Truvativ wieder montiert.

Danke nochmals!

Gruß


----------



## Kurtchen (28. September 2009)

Nabend,

an meinem Torque 8.0 2007 ist die Lyrik platt, nun könnte ich günstig eine Totem Coil schießen. Hat hier schon wer Erfahrung mit der Gabel in einem Torque (nicht FRX)?

Kann der Rahmen das ab? Passt das von der Geo? Oder ist hier grundsätzlich nur eine Gabel mit 160mm zu emfehlen?

Ich will das Rad in Zukunft nur noch zum Bergab fahren nutzen, die Bergauf Eigenschaften kann man vernachlässigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. September 2009)

Ich fahre ebenfalls ein fr08 von 2007 und ich hatte sogar schon ne boxxer verbaut 

momentan fahre ich eine 66sl von 2006 mit 170mm und das passt locker fahre dicken und teilweise echt grobes zeug. auch grobe landungen hat das rad locker weggesteckt. ich denke mal eine totem kannst du beruhigt einbauen. wie das mit der garantie ist juckt mich nit. ist eh abgelaufen.


----------



## eightyfive (29. September 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar! Hatte gerade mal die XT montiert, gefällt mir aber optisch mal garnicht. Habs sie direkt wieder runter genommen und die Truvativ wieder montiert.
> 
> Danke nochmals!
> 
> Gruß



am schwarzen torque finde ich die silberne xt mehr als bombe. wenn morgen meine nc 17 lg+1 dran ist kann ich mal bilder posten.

vielleicht wäre die shimano hone ja was für dich. optisch richtig geil und nur minimal schwerer als die xt


----------



## ChrisPi (29. September 2009)

@Kurtchen:
Bin da zufÃ¤llig gestern auf einen Thread gestoÃen der genau das Thema betrifft.Lutz Scheffer hat das Bike ja konstruiert u. hat dazu folgendes geschrieben:



Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Ein und derselbe Trail mit dem gleichen Bike gefahren mit der Lyric (160mm) und einmal mit der Totem (180mm) hat mir die Augen geÃ¶ffnet.
> Mit der Lyric war der Trail etwas verkrampft zu fahren , mit der Totem war der Trail der reinste Genuss. Die SchlÃ¼sselstellen waren streng genommen keine SchlÃ¼sselstellen mehrâ¦
> Gerade steile technische Trails werden grÃ¶Ãtenteils auf dem Vorderrad gefahren. Je steifer und je mehr Hub die Gabel hat um so besser. Nur viel Hub ohne genÃ¼gende Steifigkeit bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts. An Spitzkehren mit Absturzgefahr muss die Gabel 100% prÃ¤zise Arbeiten ohne bei eingeschlagenen Lenker seitlich nachzufedern.
> Summa Summarum ist das Torque ES Ã¼berall dort Zuhause wo es mit eigener Kraft hoch hinaus geht und anschlieÃend anspruchsvoll Bergab.
> In Puncto Beulfestigkeit liegt das Torque ES noch deutlich Ã¼ber dem Nerve ES



Fahre selbst bereits seit 3 Jahren eine 180er Gabel im SX-Trail zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit,obwohl es genÃ¼gend Leute gibt die behaupten eine 160er Gabel muÃ da rein.KÃ¤me fÃ¼r mich nicht in Frage


----------



## Kurtchen (29. September 2009)

@Phil DeLonge, @ChrisPi

Danke, ich denke auch das ich damit die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe....


----------



## chaz (29. September 2009)

Bau das Teil zusammen und lass´ uns fahren, Kurtchen. Die doubles warten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2009)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> ich denke auch das ich damit die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe....


Ja, absolut! Ich warte nur noch auf die nötigen Finanzen, dann kommt bei mir auch ne Totem rein!  Ein Kumpel ist mit einer 66 SL ATA unterwegs, damit passt die Geo echt viel besser als mit 16cm.


----------



## Kurtchen (29. September 2009)

@chaz: ruhig junger Padawanschüler, für das Hügelchen hätte wohl auch meine Lyrik gereicht...fehlt dann nur noch die Traute

...na wir schauen mal was noch geht 

Bis dann im Wald, Kurtchen


----------



## chaz (30. September 2009)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @chaz: ruhig junger Padawanschüler, für das Hügelchen hätte wohl auch meine Lyrik gereicht...fehlt dann nur noch die Traute
> 
> ...na wir schauen mal was noch geht


Ich ziehe dich da schon drüber...


----------



## isy007 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gerade auf der Canyon HP ein paar weitere Bilder des 2010er LTD entdeckt.
http://eurobike.blog.canyon.com/?p=128

Schick.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

es gibt keinen Threat zum Thema, deshalb frag ich mal dreist hier in die Runde.

Ich hab mir heute eine Tech V2 mit Vented Disk ans Radl montiert. Superschöne
Fräsarbeit, aber ich hab da nen kleines Dilemma. Meine Postmountaufnahme an
der Fox36 steht soweit Richtung Bremsscheibe ab, dass der Spider beim Fahren
richtig schön Lack abhobelt. Kann es sein, das die Hope Scheiben schlicht zu dick
für ne 36er sind? Ich hab jetzt mal die Pulverschicht und ein wenig Alu weggefeilt,
die Scheibe dreht sich so schonmal. Werde morgen noch ein bisschen probieren.

Wär schön wenn sich mal jemand äußern könnte, der auch ne dicke Hope Scheibe
in Kombination mit einer 36er fährt.

Merci... werde morgen auch ma das Radl grundreinigen und ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OVIDEO (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...

gleiches Spiel an meinem Torque ES 9.0 SL - mit 36 Talas und Tech V2 Vented Rotors, der untere Steg steht etwas zu weit Richtung Rad, Spider schleift leicht, Abhilfe mit Feile und mattem Lack, sieht tipp-topp aus und funktioniert einwandfrei, poste doch mal ein paar Bilder von Deiner V2, ich werde auch ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Gruss OVIDEO


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

jupp mach ich nachher... gut zu wissen, dass es nicht nur
mir so geht. Ist also eine Inkomptibilität von Hope Tech V2
zur Fox36. Na egal, dafür ist die Bremse über jeden Zweifel
erhaben und sieht soooooooooo geil aus.


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem ist die V2 (neben der absoluten Standfestigkeit) völlig schleiffrei,da die Scheibe durch die Konstruktion extrem stabil u. rundlaufsicher ist.Also dürfte etwas wegfeilen tatsächlich helfen ohne das irgendwann das schleifen wieder anfängt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja die Fertigungspräsision ist überragend. Hatte noch nie eine Fahrradbremsanlage
in der Hand, bei welcher sich die Kolben so gleichmäßig bewegen und so sauber
wieder zurück in die Ausgangsstellung zurückkehren. Echt absolute Spitzenarbeit
das Gerät. Werde mich gleich an Reinigen und Feilen machen, dann gibts ein paar
Bilder.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Vented Disc echt SO viel dicker als eine Floating?  Bei meiner Freundin (36 Talas, Mono M4, 203er Floating Disc) ist da noch ~2mm Platz...




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie eine Fahrradbremsanlage in der Hand, bei welcher sich die Kolben so gleichmäßig bewegen und so sauber wieder zurück in die Ausgangsstellung zurückkehren.


Na hoffentlich bleibts auch so... genau damit hatte ich nämlich bei unseren beiden M4 nach einiger Zeit starke Probleme (äußere Kolben drückten sich weiter raus als die inneren).


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Hope ist inzwischen meine vierte nagelneue Bremsanlage
(an verschiedenen Rädern) und tatsächlich die einzige die so
sauber arbeitet. Und JA, bei der Vented raspelt die Scheibe
geschätze 0,5mm Pulver von der PostMount Aufnahme. Bei mir
jetzt nicht mehr, hab die komplette Pulverschicht und ein wenig
Alu abgefeilt. 

Ich denke bei mir liegt jetzt der Spaltabstand zw. 0,5 und 0,7mm.
Bei starker Verdrehung der Gabel kann die Scheibe also sicher
immer noch gegen kommen, bei Geradeausfahrt jedenfalls nicht.

Die Vented ist def. dicker, aber das ist eigentlich egal. Die
Problemstelle ist der SPIDER. Der ist zu dick und der ist bei
Floating und Vented identisch.

Was ich auch Bombe find... es gibt für die Hope einen Matchmaker,
somit konnte ich das Problemchen mit den zu weit zur Hand
stehenden SRAM Triggern beseitigen. Echt klasse, kannte das
System schon von der alten Avid Juicy auch da schon ein tolles
Gimmick.

So hier noch ein paar Bildchen...
Auf dem ersten sieht man wo ich wegfeilen musste, damit der Spider
genug Platz hat. Was nicht zu sehen ist, für die großen Floating
Nieten muss man noch eine kleine Fase an die Aufnahme feilen, damit
die Nieten sauber dran vorbei laufen können.







und so sieht das ganze dann aus...


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Sieht echt geil aus  Vor allem die neuen Hebel mit den Verstellschrauben gefallen mir u. sind auch klar besser zu bedienen als das bei der Moto der Fall ist (Inbus-Schlüssel rauskramen).Einmal drangebaut u. vergessen,absolute Sorglos-Bremse.Würde dir noch die A2Z Beläge empfehlen.Bremsen genauso stark wie die Koolstop (und deutlich stärker als die originalbeläge) und sind dabei aber verschleissfester,dabei auch sehr günstig
Was wiegt dein Bike so wie abgebildet?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp mit den Belägen, hätt mir wohl sonst KoolStop gekauft.
Gewicht weiß ich nicht, sollte so zwischen 17 und 18kg sein. Für mich ideal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Die Vented ist def. dicker, aber das ist eigentlich egal. Die Problemstelle ist der SPIDER. Der ist zu dick und der ist bei Floating und Vented identisch.


Komisch, auch da gibts keine Probleme. Vielleicht liegt die Fläche der Scheibenaufnahme bei den Deemax minimal weiter außen als bei den Hope Naben!?



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Was ich auch Bombe find... es gibt für die Hope einen Matchmaker, somit konnte ich das Problemchen mit den zu weit zur Hand stehenden SRAM Triggern beseitigen.


Ja, die neuen Tech Hebel sind echt genial  Und die Matchmaker-Option habe ich bei meinen alten Hebeln auch immer vermisst.




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den Belägen, hätt mir wohl sonst KoolStop gekauft.
> Gewicht weiß ich nicht, sollte so zwischen 17 und 18kg sein. Für mich ideal.


Also bei meiner M4 habe ich allerbeste Erfahrungen mit den Trickstuff RSR Belägen gemacht. Die sind zwar teuer, aber sie bremsen in jeder Lage bombig und haben bei mir trotz 1 Woche Portes und ein paar Bikeparkbesuchen knapp 1 Saison gehalten...! 
Was das Gewicht angeht, denke ich, dass deins max. bei 17kg liegen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

So, bin grad von einer 2h Tour zurück und habe die Bremsanlage den härtesten
Proben unterzogen die es hier in der Gegend gibt. Ergebnis ist ein dickes Grinsen.

Wie kann man eine Bremsanlage "The One" nennen, wenn Sie von der tatsächlich
einzig wahren Bremsanlage (Hope Tech V2) sowas von deklassiert wird. Ist mir
vollständig unverständlich. Einzig ne Gustl kann da mithalten. Ne Grimica bin ich
noch nie gefahren, aber die bekommt man ja eh nicht. Bei den steilsten Abfahrten
die wir haben hat die The One am Ende leichtes Fading und starkes Druckpunkt-
wandern bekommen. Davon abgesehen hats gestunken das es zum Weglaufen
war. Die Hope: nichts... knackig bis zum Schluss, das brachiale Leistung abgefragt
wurde macht sich nur durch leises Knacken (Entspannen) der Vented Scheiben
bemerkbar. Absolut überzeugende Leistung, bin hin und weg. Dosierbarkeit ist
richtig gut, man kann mit einem Finger problems und zielgenau das Vorderrad
zum Stehen bringen. Hammer.

Mein Radl schätze ich auch auf so etwa max 17kg. Wollt halt nicht gleich zu
gering ansetzen, denn ich hab jetzt so langsam alle Leichtbauteile entfernt. 
Außerdem ists nen "L" Rahmen... würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren wie
viel es so auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine Bremsanlage "The One" nennen, wenn Sie von der tatsächlich einzig wahren Bremsanlage (Hope Tech V2) sowas von deklassiert wird. Ist mir vollständig unverständlich. Einzig ne Gustl kann da mithalten.
> [...]
> Bei den steilsten Abfahrten die wir haben hat die The One am Ende leichtes Fading und starkes Druckpunkt-wandern bekommen. Davon abgesehen hats gestunken das es zum Weglaufen war.


What?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst auf der steilsten Abfahrt, die ich bei uns kenne, hat meine One astreine Dienste geleistet. Und Fading? Wieviele Hm bist du da denn am Stück runter, dass du das hinbekommen hast?  Also ich habe das Rad ja erst seit kurzem und mit Bikepark war daher noch nichts, aber im Vergleich zu meiner Mono M4, die ich davor 3 Jahre gefahren bin, ist die The One brutal kräftig und dabei fast genau so gut dosierbar. Fading hatte ich mit der Hope nie, auch in den Alpen nicht, aber da habe ich auch den direkten Vergleich bei der Formula noch nicht. Töne oder Gerüche hat sie jedenfalls bisher keine von sich gegeben 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich steh echt auf Hope Bremsen! Aber so ein krasses Urteil erscheint mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz objektiv - oder deine The One hat nicht einwandfrei funktioniert...


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Einfach mal wiegen! Zur Not gehts auch auf einer Personenwaage.
Die Trickstuff Beläge hab ich noch nicht getestet.Bin die originalen gefahren,dann Koolstop,Swisstop u. jetzt seit 1,5Jahren bei den A2Z geblieben,haben mich am meisten überzeugt
Die The One mag für Racer ausreichen,da wird nur ganz kurz u. hart gebremst.Für richtig steile,lange Abfahrten wie in Innsbruck o.ä. ist eine V2 um Welten standfester.Man sehe sich nur mal die beiden Bremsscheiben zum Vergleich an,das sagt schon alles.Aber das Gewicht ist eben relativ hoch u. eine M4 die auch sehr standfest ist die ist doch um einiges leichter


----------



## Tim777 (2. Oktober 2009)

zum Thema Herbstedition





mehr in Tibors Album ("s1mai")


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> ...
> Die The One mag für Racer ausreichen,da wird nur ganz kurz u. hart gebremst.Für richtig steile,lange Abfahrten wie in Innsbruck o.ä. ist eine V2 um Welten standfester...



Mit Originalbelägen hab ich mit meinen knapp 90kg keine Probleme mit der One gehabt, was Fading oder Gestank angeht. Das kam erst mit Koolstop aufm Bozen Ritten 2er.
Dosierung und Druckpunkt ist ein anderes Thema.

Wie kann man Innsbruck so schnell runter dass irgendeine Bremse fadet  da hauts einen doch sofort ins Gebüsch wenn man nur a bissl schneller wird???

PS schöne Herbstfarben das!


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie kann man Innsbruck so schnell runter dass irgendeine Bremse fadet  da hauts einen doch sofort ins Gebüsch wenn man nur a bissl schneller wird???
> 
> PS schöne Herbstfarben das!



Ja Innsbruck ist schon ein Fall für sich.Aber mit unterdimensionierter Bremse kaum zu fahren weil dann die Kraft im Bremsfinger ruckzuck nachlässt.Aber ein hoher Lernfaktor dort.Bin ein paar Wochen nach Innsbruck den Dalco am Lago gefahren u. hat mir dort irre Spaß gemacht dank dem Innsbruck-Training.
Die Herbstfarben sind cool,aber die Griffe u. Sattel nicht mein Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> ...Aber ein hoher Lernfaktor dort....



Ja aua  daher kann ich erst im November wieder aufs Bike..


----------



## OVIDEO (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

hier mal mein Schmuckstück, ein Torque ES 9.0 SL in Größe M, umgebaut auf Hammerschmidt und mit einer Hope Tech V2 ausgestattet und einer Menge Sram X.0 Teilchen, aber seht selbst...

Gruss OVIDEO


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

a) die Leitung hinten tät ich SO nicht legen (knickt stark!), besser nach unten in ner Schleife führen

b) gefahren bist du wohl noch nicht wenn man die Schwinge so sieht


----------



## OVIDEO (2. Oktober 2009)

zu a: die enge Schleife ist kein Problem, die Bremse funktioniert auch so einwandfrei...
zu b: da hast Du Recht, nur ca. 20km Strasse - ab morgen geht es rund...;-)


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Schöner u. edler Aufbau! Die Bremsleitung hinten würd ich an der Schraube etwas nach unten verdrehen.Wieviel wiegt das Bike jetzt mit V2 u. HS? Wäre so ein guter Aufbau für Vertride-Touren
Seh grad die Bremshebel sind extrem weit außen... absichtlich so? Würd sie um einiges weiter nach innen schieben dann kann man schön mit 1 Finger bremsen u. hat eine viel bessere Hebelwirkung


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

OVIDEO schrieb:


> zu a: die enge Schleife ist kein Problem, die Bremse funktioniert auch so einwandfrei...



Fragt sich nur wie lange, bis die Leitung auffasert. Dreh sie runter. 
Und das mit den Bremshebeln ist natürlich die Crux bei Matchmaker - die Hebel sind im Verhältnis zu den Shiftern immer zu weit aussen...


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja jetz seh ichs,Matchmaker.Seeehr labil die Teile,brechen oft u. gerne bei Kumpels von mir.Alleine wg. der Bremshebelposition wärs schon nix für mich


----------



## OVIDEO (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine Lust die Bremse zu entlüften, wenn man sachte die Schraube am Bremszylinder lockert, kann man so die Leitung verdrehen??? Oder zieht die Bremse gleich Luft...???

Gruss OVIDEO


----------



## OVIDEO (2. Oktober 2009)

Ob das mit den Matchmaker so bleibt weiss ich noch nicht, bin ja kaum gefahren, das wird sich sicher noch rausstellen, ebenso die Hebelstellung der Bremse... ;-)


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

Nein,zieht nicht sofort Luft.Öffne sie nur minimal bis du es gerade so schaffst die Leitung zu verdrehen,dann wieder schön anziehn.Hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OVIDEO (3. Oktober 2009)

Super, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Napoli94 (3. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch

Ich hab mal ne frage. Was macht man denn, wenn die Dichtung beim Ventil vom Dämpfer rausschaut und die ganze luft rausschießt??
Is mir nähmlich heude beim radeln aufm hometrack passiert. 
Kann ich mich dann an Canyon richten oder wie is das????

thx schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> What??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin 

also das Urteil mag vernichtend scheinen, ist es aber aus
meiner Sicht auch.  Im Freundeskreis hab ich noch
jemanden der die The One am ES fährt. Auch er berichtet
regelmäßig von diesem undefinierten Druckpunkt und Wandern
nach längeren Abfahrten. Somit bin ich damit schonmal nicht
allein.  Da ich zusätzlich noch einiges mehr auf die Waage
bringe fängt meine dann halt auch noch das Stinken an. Beide
Effekte konnte ich bei der Hope nicht provozieren. Bin mal
gespannt was der Langzeittest zeigt.


----------



## Temtem (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann das mit dem Fading auch bezeugen weil es bei mir auch so ist ich zwar schonn neue bremsbelege(auch richtig eingefahren nach formula anleitung) aber bei nässe passiert mir dasauch mal ganz gerne das die bremse fading aufweißt aber nur bei Nässe .


----------



## ChrisPi (4. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,beim besten Willen nicht.Bei Nässe wird die komplette Bremsscheibe u. der Sattel praktisch gekühlt,da tritt Fading wesentlich später auf als es bei trockenen Verhältnissen der Fall wäre.Ist dir schon klar was "Fading" ist?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Oktober 2009)

ich könnt euch jetzt sogar sagen woher diese unglaubliche Stinken kam.
Hab die Bremsanlage gerade verkauft und vorher sauber gemacht. Dabei
ist es mir aufgefallen. Die Ursache war eindeutig das die Bremse für meine
Verhältnisse unterdimensioniert war. 

Achso... der Gestank kam vom Pulverlack auf dem Bremssattel. Dieser
hat sich nach langen Abfahrten in Rauch aufgelöst, Blasen geschlagen und
ist dann abgeblättert. Hab die Hope heute nochmal extremen Belastungen 
unterzogen. Ergebnis: Keine Veränderung zwischen vor und nach den Abfahrten.


----------



## aibeekey (5. Oktober 2009)

trotz 2696m gipfel direkt vor der haustür hab ich selbst meine k18 noch nicht zum versagen gebracht... was zur hölle macht ihr denn  

aber gut, ich hab auch nur 65 kilo...


----------



## martin82 (5. Oktober 2009)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> Ich hab mal ne frage. Was macht man denn, wenn die Dichtung beim Ventil vom Dämpfer rausschaut und die ganze luft rausschießt??
> Is mir nähmlich heude beim radeln aufm hometrack passiert.
> ...



wenns nur die dichtung vom ventil ist würde ich den ventileinsatz selber wechseln, bekommst du eigentlich bei jedem guten bikeshop(ventilschlüssel + einsatz) sonst zu canyon da du noch garantie hast und der dämpfer eh mist ist...


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Oktober 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> trotz 2696m gipfel direkt vor der haustür hab ich selbst meine k18 noch nicht zum versagen gebracht... was zur hölle macht ihr denn



Ich denk mal mit Übergewicht und permanent gezogener Bremse die Berge runterzuckeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Oktober 2009)

...selten so gelacht, aber von 65kg bin ich tatsächlich meilenweit
entfernt. Deswegen fahr ich aber auch einen "L" Rahmen und keinen "S".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich bekomme die k24 an meinem nerve hier am mittelrhein über ihre grenzen... ich wiege nackig ca. 70 kg und die abfahrt ist vielleicht nur 200 hm... dafür aber ein langes steilstück mit offenem schiefer, wo man die ganze zeit auf der bremse stehen MUSS gefolgt von ca. 4 spitzkehren mit steilen bremsphasen. ab der 2. spitzkehre war's das dann mit hinterradversetzen... fading ohne ende, von nem stoppie ist nur zu träumen. entweder liegt es an den koolstop-belägen (mit den swissstop kannte ich das bisher nicht) oder es muss eine neue bremse her. ich hab mich sowieso etwas arg in die tech m4 von hope verliebt...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Oktober 2009)

moin metti,

also unser "steilstes" Stück ist definitiv so heftig, dass nur rel. kurze Passagen mit ganz
offener Bremse machbar sind. Lässt sich nicht ändern und auch deutlich leichtere Fahrer
so wie du bringen die Bremsen an dieser Passage zum "Schwitzen". Dazu kommt das ich
halt nicht der leichteste bin. Die Hope steckt das dennoch so was von lässig weg, das
ist schlichtweg beeindruckend.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ... entweder liegt es an den koolstop-belägen (mit den swissstop kannte ich das bisher nicht) ...



Hab ich auch mit Koolstop-Belägen, aber mit Original nicht. 
Allerdings ist die the One wenn richtig heiss merkwürdig zu dosieren, ein Stoppie ist dann Glückssache (eh schon schwierig genug wenn einem die Finger fast krampfen bei ner Steilabfahrt). 
Andererseits hat jede Bremse so ihre Vor- und Nachteile, eine Shimano mit diesen elend weit rausstehenden Hebeln wollte ich auch nicht haben...und die Code ist schwer...und die Hope teuer.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

hoffe mal die m4 kriegt das annähernd so gut gebacken. sollte aber für mein gewicht ausreichend sein. die v2 ist mir etwas zu brachial. außerdem weiß ich noch nicht an welches bike ich die neue bremse montieren soll. die v2 am nerve wäre etwas übertrieben. am liebsten würde ich mir ja gleich zwei kaufen...  aber ich muss erstmal das weihnachtsgeld abwarten um diese ausgabe ruhigen gewissens tätigen zu können...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Oktober 2009)

die hope tech v2 kostet mit adaptern, floating 203mm scheiben und matchmakern 403â¬!

ne neue The One ist nur unwesentlich gÃ¼nstiger. 

http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich auch mit Koolstop-Belägen, aber mit Original nicht.
> Allerdings ist die the One wenn richtig heiss merkwürdig zu dosieren, ein Stoppie ist dann Glückssache (eh schon schwierig genug wenn einem die Finger fast krampfen bei ner Steilabfahrt).
> Andererseits hat jede Bremse so ihre Vor- und Nachteile, eine Shimano mit diesen elend weit rausstehenden Hebeln wollte ich auch nicht haben...und die Code ist schwer...und die Hope teuer.



naja, die hebel meiner mega k/k24-mischung (also k24 hebel und mega k bremssattel) gehen mir auch gut auf die nüsse. da bräuchte ich dringend eine hebelverstellung. 
vom preis her finde ich die hope bremsen absolut ok. vergleichbare bremsen sind teils eher teurer (the one).


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Tja nur dass die the One am Bike dran ist und 400 Öcken für ne Bremse hier im Flachland ...hmmm...lieber erstmal die neue Gabel einbauen...

Weils so schön zum Thema steile Abfahrt passt, hier das Helmcamvideo vom Nordketten-DH (übrigens nur der untere "flache" Teil des Singletrails, soweit runter hab ichs nicht geschafft  ). 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6402590&postcount=801

PS Hebelverstellung ist ja bei der One eh nur für Zwerge brauchbar.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

der von der mega ist jedenfalls zu weit weg. da habe ich bei langen, schnellen abfahrten gegen ende immer das gefÃ¼hl mit dem finger vom hebel zu rutschen. klar, 400 â¬ sind nicht wenig, aber wenn's dafÃ¼r mehr spaÃ macht...  was ich nur kacke finde: die mega/k24-mischung wird sich wahrscheinlich extrem schlecht verkaufen lassen... wer will schon ne mega-k mit k24-hebeln? und fÃ¼r die k24 an meinem nerve bekomme ich erst recht nichts mehr. der eine habel wackelt etwas und da funktioniert die griffweitenverstellung (ja, 2008 gab's das noch) an einem hebel nicht mehr, da der inbus wegen nem haarriss in der schraube nicht mehr greift...
naja, vielleicht bau ich mir doch noch irgendwann ein dmr trailstar auf, dann hÃ¤tte ich ja schon mal ne bremse... 

edit:

@freeman

danke fÃ¼r den link  da wÃ¤r ich ja schon mit 387,80 fÃ¼r die m4 dabei.


----------



## aibeekey (5. Oktober 2009)

mettwurst schrieb:
			
		

> entweder liegt es an den koolstop-belägen (mit den swissstop kannte ich das bisher nicht)



also ich hab die swiss... und bisher nie probleme gehabt eigentlich, kann ich mit gutem gewissen empfehlen


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Oktober 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> also ich hab die swiss... und bisher nie probleme gehabt eigentlich, kann ich mit gutem gewissen empfehlen



Ich leider schon, K18, sehr steile Stelle ca. 400m Weg, ohne viel Dauerbremsen nicht machbar. Durch die Steilheit bin ich aber auch tlw. recht schnell gewesen.
Unten angekommen, stanken die Bremsen, Bremsscheibe angelaufen, Beläge gut runtergeschrubbt.
Da halfen sogar die SwissStop nicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

fährst du nicht ein grand canyon oder was ähnliches? welchen scheibendurchmesser hast du denn? der spielt ja auch ne wesentliche rolle.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> fährst du nicht ein grand canyon oder was ähnliches? welchen scheibendurchmesser hast du denn? der spielt ja auch ne wesentliche rolle.



Ja, also 180 vorne und 160 hinten.
Also, wie gesagt, es war schon eine sehr spezielle tlw. verblockte und insgesamt sehr steile Stelle.
Kurz: Schon extrem für die Bremsen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

ja, genau so was meine ich. und ich brauche da einfach ne bremse, mit der ich nach solchen stellen noch problemslos 5 spitzkehren fahren kann. und die k24 mit 200er scheiben, scheint da nicht zu reichen. zumindest in kombination mit koolstop-belägen. mit den swissstop-belägen bin ich die stelle so leider nie gefahren. aber ich merke auch am torque bei ner 4 minütigen freeride-abfahrt und mega k mit original-belägen mit steilen bremsstellen gegen ende leichtes fading. da ist dann auch ein stoppie nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Temtem (5. Oktober 2009)

Hy 
Ich hab jetzt momentan eine 1-fach Kettenführung (boxguid) und ich wollte mir eine 2-fach kettenfürung bauen die schaltbar ist weiß jemaand wie man das anstellt.
lg Temtem


----------



## das_pat (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Hab mir vor n paar wochen einen 07er Torque FR Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, bin a, überlegen wie ich ihn aufbauen soll, soll hauptsächlich in Richtung Bikepark gehen.

Original ist da ja ne 160mm Gabel verbaut...  kann ich auch eine mit 180mm einbauen, oder leidet da der Rahmen zu sehr am Lenkkopf? (soll 2m Drops mitmachen...)

schon mal Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte in meine 07er Torque schon eine Boxxer drin und hab damit 2 meter Drops gemacht. 

Eine Totem solltest du da locker reinbauen können. Ich habe momentan eine 66 sl von 2006 mit 170mm verbaut. Passt schon.


----------



## das_pat (5. Oktober 2009)

mmh hab da noch ne boxxer im keller  trau mich aber net wirklich die einzubauen, da ich ne kleine leichte delle vom geißkopf mitgebracht habe 

mmh aber mal versuchen könnte ichs ja

werd mich dann mal auf die suche nach ner 180er Gabel machen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> also das Urteil mag vernichtend scheinen, ist es aber aus meiner Sicht auch.  Im Freundeskreis hab ich noch jemanden der die The One am ES fährt. Auch er berichtet regelmäßig von diesem undefinierten Druckpunkt und Wandern nach längeren Abfahrten. Somit bin ich damit schonmal nicht allein.


Naja, lange Abfahrten oder Bikepark konnte ich meiner The One bisher noch nicht servieren - kommt aber noch! Hier im Mittelgebirge schlägt sie sich bisher in Sachen Druckpunkt, Dosierbarkeit und Power absolut bestens.  Wiege nackig aber auch nur knapp 70kg und mein Torqu unter 16, vielleicht liegts daran 




Temtem schrieb:


> bei nässe passiert mir dasauch mal ganz gerne das die bremse fading aufweißt aber nur bei Nässe .


Naja, also Fading und das was du meinst mit verminderter Bremsleistung bei Nässe, das sind 2 Paar Schuhe...! 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich hab mich sowieso etwas arg in die tech m4 von hope verliebt...


Nach 3 Jahren Mono M4 und dem Befingern der Tech Hebel auf der Eurobike läge die bei mir auch recht weit vorne, wenn die The One Mucken macht  Nur finde ich die blanke Alu-Optik sehr mäßig  Ich wäre froh über eine Classic-Edition in schwarz.




Temtem schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt momentan eine 1-fach Kettenführung (boxguid) und ich wollte mir eine 2-fach kettenfürung bauen die schaltbar ist weiß jemaand wie man das anstellt.


Du willst die Boxguide zu einer 2-fach Kettenführung umbauen? Wieso das?? Kauf dir für 25-30 einen Blackspire Stinger, fahre ich seit Jahren an jedem Bike, daher am neuen Torque auch wieder. Sieht dann so aus und funktioniert perfekt!




das_pat schrieb:


> Hab mir vor n paar wochen einen 07er Torque FR Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, bin a, überlegen wie ich ihn aufbauen soll, soll hauptsächlich in Richtung Bikepark gehen.
> 
> Original ist da ja ne 160mm Gabel verbaut...  kann ich auch eine mit 180mm einbauen, oder leidet da der Rahmen zu sehr am Lenkkopf? (soll 2m Drops mitmachen...)


180er Gabel am 07er Torque passt perfekt! Ein Kumpel ist mit der Config (mit 66 SL ATA) seit glaube mittlerweile knapp 2 Jahren unterwegs und sehr zufrieden. Einige Drops musste der auch schon mitmachen, also keine Sorge


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du willst die Boxguide zu einer 2-fach Kettenführung umbauen? Wieso das?? Kauf dir für 25-30 einen Blackspire Stinger, fahre ich seit Jahren an jedem Bike, daher am neuen Torque auch wieder. Sieht dann so aus und funktioniert perfekt!



musstest du irgendwas bearbeiten damit es passt und funktoinierte es out of the box?

wieso verkaufst du die m4?


----------



## Schlack (5. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> musstest du irgendwas bearbeiten damit es passt und funktoinierte es out of the box?
> 
> wieso verkaufst du die m4?



...das weckt auch mein Interesse... gibts einen Link zum Shop o.ä.?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> musstest du irgendwas bearbeiten damit es passt und funktoinierte es out of the box?


Ich musste nur einen zusätzlichen 1mm Spacer unter der rechten Tretlagerschale verbauen, sonst hätte die Kette an den Schrauben geschliffen. Davon abgesehen passt alles problemlos (wenn auch gerade so milimetergenau).




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wieso verkaufst du die m4?


Die letzten Bikeparkbesuche waren nicht ganz zufriedenstellend. Hatte gegen Ende kaum noch genügend Kraft in den Händen, um mich am Lenker festhalten UND bremsen zu können. Außerdem bin ich Student und brauche das Geld  Die The One wird jetzt erstmal gefahren bis nächsten Sommer, wenn sie bis dann Mucken macht, kann ich mir immer noch was überlegen. Wenn nochmal M4, dann will ich eh die Tech Hebel 


@ Schlack: Link zu einem Shop für den Stinger?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=59e8a9e495cc1ea7bbdd989da6b60adb


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

welche ausführung hast du? iscg oder iscg 05?


----------



## Schlack (5. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Schlack: Link zu einem Shop für den Stinger?




Genau, Danke Euch für die Links. 

Sicherlich könnt Ihr mir auch sagen welches Modell ich bezüglich der Aufnahme für mein 09er FR 07 brauch.?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (5. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch

Ich hab mal ne frage. Was macht man denn, wenn die Dichtung beim Ventil vom Dämpfer rausschaut und die ganze luft rausschießt??
Is mir nähmlich heude beim radeln aufm hometrack passiert. 
Kann ich mich dann an Canyon richten oder wie is das????

thx schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Schlack (5. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> welche ausführung hast du? iscg oder iscg 05?


Ich habe gehofft, Du kannst mir das sagen....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> Ich hab mal ne frage. Was macht man denn, wenn die Dichtung beim Ventil vom Dämpfer rausschaut und die ganze luft rausschießt??
> Is mir nähmlich heude beim radeln aufm hometrack passiert.
> ...



das hast du doch vorgestern schon gefragt und sogar ne antwort bekommen... aber gut, wer nämlich mit 'h' schreibt...


----------



## Kurtchen (5. Oktober 2009)

@ das pat

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Totem im 07er FR drin, das passt perfekt zu dem Rad wenn du hauptsächlich bergab fahren willst...!

Gruß, Kurtchen


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Oktober 2009)

Unterschied ISCG und ISCG 05

http://heidy-tuning.ch/downloads/iscgvsiscg05.pdf


----------



## Schlack (5. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Unterschied ISCG und ISCG 05
> 
> http://heidy-tuning.ch/downloads/iscgvsiscg05.pdf



Alles klar! Danke.
Nach 6 Jahren Kinderpause ist man einfach nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist ISCG 05. Habe ich auch erst vergessen zu beachten und dann bemerkt, dass der ISCG03 Stinger vom alten Rahmen nicht passt 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> aber gut, wer nämlich mit 'h' schreibt...


----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2009)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> Ich hab mal ne frage. Was macht man denn, wenn die Dichtung beim Ventil vom Dämpfer rausschaut und die ganze luft rausschießt??
> Is mir nähmlich heude beim radeln aufm hometrack passiert.
> ...



Neue Dichtung rein?  
Hast Du da selbst mal rumgeschraubt und dann zu fest angezogen? Sollte werksmäßig nicht passieren. Mir isses mal abgerissen und habs selbst ersetzt. Aber mir fiel nichts auf, dass man es zu fest eindrehen könnte... Bei mir hälts jedenfalls.

Du kannst gerne mal bei C. nachfragen. Hab ich leider keine Erfahrung. Ich hab meins beim örtlichen Händler meines Vertrauens bestellt. Das Teil kostete  15 Euro... war aber auch am übernächsten Tag da! 

G.

Edit: Scheint wohl schon geklärt... Ich sollte vielleicht doch vorher lesen, was hier steht...


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Oktober 2009)

ja ne eigentlich habe ich da gar nichts getahn. Naja ich geh mal heute in n shop mal schauen was  die sagen.


----------



## Giant XTC (6. Oktober 2009)

Noch mal zurück zum Stinger.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Stinger ISCG05 mit E - Type Aufnahme bestellt und werde versuchen das gute Stück in den nächsten Tagen mit der Kombination 22 - 36 - Bashguard zu montieren.

Hoffentlich klappt es!

Hat das schonmal jemand an einem ES Jahrgang 2009 geschafft?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte doch die Umwerfer-Verschraubung des E-Type-Stinger unnötig bzw. sogar "zu viel" sein!? Die ersetzt doch einfach nur das Tretlager-Blech, das beim Torque ja eh schon durch die direkte Befestigung am Rahmen ersetzt wird. Da der Zug-Anschlag der neueren Torques am Hinterbau sitzt, dürfte das mit der Umwerfer-Befestigung am Stinger sowieso nicht funktionieren, weil sich dann der Umwerfer nicht mehr mit dem Hinterbau mitbewegt...

Vgl. Bild im Anhang bzw. Bild meines montierten Stingers


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich!

Ich dachte der E - Type würde auch am Torque am Tretlager befestigt. Die direkte Montage am Rahmen habe ich übersehen.

Mal schauen was ich jetzt mit dem Stinger E - Type anfangen kann. Die E - Type Aufnahme wird wohl im Wege stehen. Also entweder absägen (?!) oder zurücksenden und einen "normalen" Stinger bestellen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

zurück senden und normalen bestellen. der ist doch nen 10er billiger!


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Na gut, das ist ein Argument!

Dabei wollte ich doch heute abend schön basteln...

Aber dann kann ich mir auch gleich die Unterlegscheibe mitbestellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> zurück senden und normalen bestellen. der ist doch nen 10er billiger!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

wo bekommt man denn so nen 1mm-Innenlager-Spacer her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlack (7. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn so nen 1mm-Innenlager-Spacer her?



Den suche ich auch gerade...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2009)

Beim Bike-Laden eures Vertrauens  So jemand sollte i.d.R. eine Kleinteilekiste haben, wo sowas aufgehoben wird.
Bei mir waren welche bei irgendeiner meiner Kurbeln dabei (Hone, LX oder RaceFace Evolve XC).


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Der hier müsste doch auch gehen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2009)

Korrekt!


----------



## Schlack (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke, da gibts ja auch den Stinger....Praktisch!


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Danke, da gibts ja auch den Stinger....Praktisch!



Aber in der ISCG-05 Version gerade nicht lieferbar!

Bei H&S gibt es den gerade nur ist mir hier folgendes aufgefallen:

Material: AL7075 T6, Rolle Kugelgelagert
Farben: schwarz Eloxiert mit Lasergravur
Für zwei Kettenblätter geeignet!
von 32-40 Zähne
Mit ISCG-03 Aufnahme 

Wieso denn 32 - 40 Zähne? Ich will doch 22 - 36!

Und was ist den jetzt schon wieder ISCG-03? Bis jetzt kannte ich nur Innenlager, ISCG alt und ISCG-05.

Das Torque hat doch ISCG-05. Also wird ISCG-03 wohl nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

32-40 bezieht sich glaube ich nur auf die mögliche größe des großen kettenblatts.
hat das 2009er torque nicht beide standards? da ist ja so ein adapter dabei. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2009)

ISCG-03 = ISCG alt  Das Torque hat ISCG-05, richtig.

Ich denke, die Angabe "32-40" bezieht sich auf die kleinste/größte mögliche Größe des großen Kettenblatts!

EDIT: @ Mettwurst: also bei mir hat der ISCG-03 Stinger nicht gepasst...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

hier sieht man ja den adapter. der ist bei mir nur beigelegt und nicht montiert gewesen. die silbernen schrauben müssten doch dann iscg-alt sein, oder?
ich denke, ich werde auch den 05er nehmen, da ich ja weiß, dass der passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Also ich werde dann mal den Spacer bei Bike Components bestellen aber woher bekomme ich jetzt den Stinger ohne E - Type aber mit ISCG-05 Aufnahme?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

nah auch bei bike-components. der ist ja nicht ausverkauft, nur grad nicht auf lager. oder eben bei hibike oder bike-mailorder...


----------



## Schlack (7. Oktober 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Also ich werde dann mal den Spacer bei Bike Components bestellen aber woher bekomme ich jetzt den Stinger ohne E - Type aber mit ISCG-05 Aufnahme?



Welchen Spacer bestellst Du Dir? 0,7mm oder 1,8mm?


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt den Stinger bei BMO bestellt.

Wegen der Spacer frage ich heute abend nochmal schnell bei meinem lokalen Händler nach.

Ansonsten werde ich einfach 2x den 0,7mm nehmen da weiter oben im Faden geschrieben wurde das es mit 1,0mm gepasst hat. Dann kann ich halt schauen ob 0,7mm oder 1,4mm auch passen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hier sieht man ja den adapter. der ist bei mir nur beigelegt und nicht montiert gewesen. die silbernen schrauben müssten doch dann iscg-alt sein, oder?


Also ich hab den Adapter abgeschraubt und versucht, dort meinen ISCG-03 Stinger zu montieren - hat nicht gepasst 




Giant XTC schrieb:


> Wegen der Spacer frage ich heute abend nochmal schnell bei meinem lokalen Händler nach.
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich einfach 2x den 0,7mm nehmen da weiter oben im Faden geschrieben wurde das es mit 1,0mm gepasst hat. Dann kann ich halt schauen ob 0,7mm oder 1,4mm auch passen.


Also ich habe einfach den "kleinen" Spacer genommen, den ich noch übrig hatte... die normalen sind 2,5mm dick und der besagte hatte in etwa die Hälfte. Könnte also 1mm oder aber auch 1,25mm oder so was in dem Dreh gewesen sein, habs nicht nachgemessen. Kommt ja auch nicht auf 1 Zehntel Milimeter an  Kann gut sein, dass der 0,7mm Spacer reicht, die Kette hat bei mir nur ganz minimal an den Schrauben geschliffen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2009)

dann ist es wohl einfach nur eine befestigung für den adapter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Hei
Kann mir einer sagen wie viel Öl in die Domain 318 beim Torque Fr7 2009 kommt? Feder habe ich getauscht aber leider das Öl nicht aufgefangen:-(
Und kann man nur Fox Federn verbauen? Eine Manitou(550/2,75) passt nämlich nicht, die habe ich, zu dick in Durchmesser. Viele Danke Stefan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2009)

also ich würde eher eine feder von rock shox nehmen. normalerweise sollte aber beim federwechsel kein öl rauslaufen. was hast du denn gemacht?!?


----------



## dragon-777 (10. Oktober 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> Kann mir einer sagen wie viel Öl in die Domain 318 beim Torque Fr7 2009 kommt? Feder habe ich getauscht aber leider das Öl nicht aufgefangen:-(
> Und kann man nur Fox Federn verbauen? Eine Manitou(550/2,75) passt nämlich nicht, die habe ich, zu dick in Durchmesser. Viele Danke Stefan



Sind Fragen zur Gabel und zum Dämpfer, oder? 

Gabel: Manual? Ansonsten mal im Domain Thread, da gibt's dann bestimmt aucht Tipps zum Tuning (Ölstand, Viskosität vom Öl)

Dämpfer: Manitou passt nicht, aber schau mal im Bikemarkt, da bekommst Du eigentlich immer was um 30,- Euro


----------



## skatmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, dann muss ich mal im domain thread mich mal umhören


----------



## aibeekey (10. Oktober 2009)

die gabel vemutlich nicht waagrecht gehalten... dann läuft das öl beim federwechsel raus. 

offiziell: 15 ml 15er Öl im linken holm...

und bei fox dämpfern passen meines wissens nach auch nur fox federn.


----------



## MäxFäx (10. Oktober 2009)

solange bei der fox feder die länge stimmt kann man die auch von anderen firmen benutzen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (12. Oktober 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> Kann mir einer sagen wie viel Öl in die Domain 318 beim Torque Fr7 2009 kommt?





skatmann schrieb:


> Danke, dann muss ich mal im domain thread mich mal umhören



Warum im Forum suchen, wenn es doch die brandheißen News direkt beim Hersteller gibt?

http://www.sram.com/en/service/rockshox/tech_manuals.php

Für die Domain 318 U-Turn gilt:
Dämpferseite: 200ml oben und 10ml unten
Federseite: 15ml unten

Auch nett, weil es doch immer wieder von einigen Forumsusern empfohlen und auch angewendet wird, inclusive anschließender Verwunderung, weil irgendwann die Dichtungen den Geist aufgeben:


> *Don't:* Use a solvent (think WD40) to clean or lubricate your RockShox suspension. Solvent will damage o-rings, seals, and bushings


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2009)

so, hab den stinger montiert. ging problemlos. hab ne 2 mm spacer unters tretlager gesetzt. den hatte ich noch da. hoffe das war nicht zu viel. den umwerfer musste ich etwas nachjustieren. die kettenlinie sieht ok aus.


----------



## Giant XTC (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir jetzt auch!

Stinger am Torque ES 2009 mit 1,5mm zusätzlichem Innenlagerspacer (Total 3,5mm):


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Oktober 2009)

mach mal deine kette richtig sauber ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> mach mal deine kette richtig sauber ^^



warum denn?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich persönlich finde das ätzend wenn die kette so versifft ist....transporttechnisch und so. in der winterzeit sowieso da wird einmal richtig alles auseinander genommen vom ritzel bis zum schaltwerk.


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Oktober 2009)

das bleibt dann auch mindestens 5 minuten sauber...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde das ätzend wenn die kette so versifft ist....transporttechnisch und so. in der winterzeit sowieso da wird einmal richtig alles auseinander genommen vom ritzel bis zum schaltwerk.



fährst du die kette dann trocken? winter? es ist herbst und die saison ist noch in vollem gange. zumindest bei mir. und grade bei dem wetter bekommt meine kette extra oft öl.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre die kette nicht trocken. ich benutze jetzt wneiger öl sprich die kette trieft nicht mehr so und ich fahre immernoch auch im tiefsten modder damit  trotzdem nich so dreckig... naja muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## ChrisPi (13. Oktober 2009)

Öl auf die Kette? Überflüssig.... Fahr die gleiche Kette seit 3 Jahren,hin u. wieder Ballistol drauf,hält u. flutscht.So sauber wie die von Giant XTC war meine aber schon lange nicht mehr.Wenn schon Bikepflege dann sinnvolle Dinge.Aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn das thema kettenpflege durch ist, schlage ich als weitere klassiker vor: "hardtail oder fully - was ist besser?", "warum sind die reifen heutzutage so breit?" und natürlich "wieviel federweg braucht man eigentlich?"


----------



## das_pat (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Fährt jemand von euch einen Fox DHX 5.0 AIR in seinem Torque?

Wenn ja, wie verhält er sich so? Weil man liest ja öfters das es Rahmen geben soll wo sich der DHX AIR nicht so gut macht...

Suche einen nämlich einen leichten Dämpfer der im Torque FR von Tour bis Bikepark alles abdeckt, und vom DHX 5.0 AIR liest man ja immer "einmal eingstellt, und man braucht nie wieder dran rumfingern"


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> mach mal deine kette richtig sauber ^^



Mache ich gleich, vorher muss ich aber noch die Reifen mit der Zahnbürste reinigen.

Kette reinigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. Oktober 2009)

was hast für Kettenblätter drauf?


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Oktober 2009)

Das kleine 22er Standard XT und ein neues 36er SLX.


----------



## hopfer (14. Oktober 2009)

Danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> so, hab den stinger montiert. ging problemlos. hab ne 2 mm spacer unters tretlager gesetzt. den hatte ich noch da. hoffe das war nicht zu viel. den umwerfer musste ich etwas nachjustieren. die kettenlinie sieht ok aus.


So lange man die Kurbel noch problemlos montieren kann ist alles prima. Hatte bei meinem alten Rahmen auch mehr drunter weil es anders nicht passte.




Giant XTC schrieb:


>


Oh schick, der neue Race Face Bashguard!  Hattest du den mal auf der Waage?


@ das_pat: Nimm einfach den Manitou Evolver, der ist original in dem Rahmen verbaut und funktioniert prächtig! Zum DHX Air findet man hier im Thread folgendes:



decolocsta schrieb:


> Der DHX Air hat keinen mittleren Federwegsbereich, harmoniert schlechter mit dem Torque als der Evolver, kann man zwar mit der kleinen Luftkammer und evtl. Luftkammer auslegen etwas kompensieren, aber ich würde da klar zum Evolver tendieren


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh schick, der neue Race Face Bashguard!  Hattest du den mal auf der Waage?



Nur auf der Handwage und da als passend empfunden


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

also zum thema kurbelmontieren...
die beiden "schrauben" der kurbelarme waren ja fest wie bolle. und drauf steht irgendwas mit 47-54 Nm oder so um den dreh. das ist ja auch fest wie bolle würd ich sagen... wenn ich die jetzt aber wieder so fest wie bolle anziehe, dreht sich die kurbel nicht wirklich lange rückwärts, wenn ich sie anstoße. wie habt ihr das gemacht? habt ihr nen dremoschlüssel benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also zum thema kurbelmontieren...
> die beiden "schrauben" der kurbelarme waren ja fest wie bolle. und drauf steht irgendwas mit 47-54 Nm oder so um den dreh. das ist ja auch fest wie bolle würd ich sagen... wenn ich die jetzt aber wieder so fest wie bolle anziehe, dreht sich die kurbel nicht wirklich lange rückwärts, wenn ich sie anstoße. wie habt ihr das gemacht? habt ihr nen dremoschlüssel benutzt?



Also ich verwende nur Drehmomentschlüssel, zumal man hier gern auch den Rahmen schrotten kann. Die 54 finde ich zu hoch angesetzt, eher so 45.


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe erst die Kurbel mit dem Kurbelanzieher fest angezogen, wieder gelockert und dann nur leicht angezogen. Dann ohne DreMoSchlü die beiden Schrauben gut handfest angezogen und alles passt. Habe ich bisher immer so gemacht und nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Also ich verwende nur Drehmomentschlüssel, zumal man hier gern auch den Rahmen schrotten kann. Die 54 finde ich zu hoch angesetzt, eher so 45.



naja, den rahmen kann man da eigentlich nicht schrotten, da noch das innenlager dazwischen ist. ich hab halt keinen drehmomentschlüssel und ich werde mir auch keinen kaufen. aber das wollen wir hier nicht diskutieren .

@giant_xtc du hast aber auch ne xt-kurbel mit hollowtech. das ist ja anders als bei der hussefelt kurbel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Nur auf der Handwage und da als passend empfunden


Schade! Aber da finde ich sicher noch ein reelles Gewicht.




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie habt ihr das gemacht?


Hollowtech II Kurbel montiert


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja, den rahmen kann man da eigentlich nicht schrotten



Wie Du schon anmerkst: eigentlich


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So lange man die Kurbel noch problemlos montieren kann ist alles prima. Hatte bei meinem alten Rahmen auch mehr drunter weil es anders nicht passte.



just my 2ct: 
Montieren können ist ein Kriterium, das andere ist obs hält - meine HT2 Kurbel liess sich mit Spacer+Trägerplatte zwar problemlos montieren, löste sich aber nach kurzer Fahrt trotz korrekten Drehmoments. 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine KeFü fürs 08er FR für mich (E-Type, Tretlagermontage)? PN


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> just my 2ct:
> Montieren können ist ein Kriterium, das andere ist obs hält - meine HT2 Kurbel liess sich mit Spacer+Trägerplatte zwar problemlos montieren, löste sich aber nach kurzer Fahrt trotz korrekten Drehmoments.
> 
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine KeFü fürs 08er FR für mich (E-Type, Tretlagermontage)? PN



das ist mir an meinem nerve mit der shaman enduro passiert. hat aber ungefähr ein jahr gedauert. zumindest ist es mir dann erst aufgefallen. ein spacer + trägerplatte ist zumindest bei mir aber nicht mehr als die 2 spacer, die vorher drunter waren. ist wohl ein nachteil der tretlagermontage einer kefü.

achso, bei mir hat sich die lagerschale gelöst, nicht die kurbel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> just my 2ct:
> Montieren können ist ein Kriterium, das andere ist obs hält - meine HT2 Kurbel liess sich mit Spacer+Trägerplatte zwar problemlos montieren, löste sich aber nach kurzer Fahrt trotz korrekten Drehmoments.


Also so lange man die Kunststoffmutter zum Einziehen noch eindrehen kann und die Achse dann so weit rein ragt, dass die äußere Klemmschraube noch Überschneidung mit ihr hat, sollte das eigentlich halten. Bin ich 2 Jahre so gefahren...




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine KeFü fürs 08er FR für mich (E-Type, Tretlagermontage)? PN


Gibts sowas überhaupt...?




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> achso, bei mir hat sich die lagerschale gelöst, nicht die kurbel.


Dann war aber die Schale nicht ausreichend fest! Mit der Kurbel hatte das sicher nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

das ist mir schon klar 
hatte das ding aber so gut es ging festgeknallt... wundert mich, dass es sich gelöst hat. aber warum ist das eigentlich auf der seite linksgewinde?!? öffnet sich doch dann in tretrichtung. gibt bestimmt nen grund. wahrscheinlich invertiert das lager qausi die tretrichtung, hab ich recht?


----------



## mad man (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe mir für mein TES ('09) einen Evolver ISX-6 ('09) gekauft. Nur steht auf der beiligenden Anleitung 2008 drauf. Woran erkenne ich denn was für ein Jahrgang mein Dämpfer nun ist? Nicht das man mir einen alten geschickt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. Oktober 2009)

gar nicht weil sich nichts geändert hat zwischen 08 und 09


----------



## mad man (14. Oktober 2009)

Ah, ok, besten Dank.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar
> hatte das ding aber so gut es ging festgeknallt... wundert mich, dass es sich gelöst hat. aber warum ist das eigentlich auf der seite linksgewinde?!? öffnet sich doch dann in tretrichtung. gibt bestimmt nen grund. wahrscheinlich invertiert das lager qausi die tretrichtung, hab ich recht?


Bei der Gewinderichtung wird sich schon wer was gedacht haben  Hab das noch nie genauer nachvollzogen.
Jedenfalls sollten die Hollowtech II Schalen mit 40Nm festgezogen werden, das ist gut handfest. Habe nur einen Drehmo mit 1/4" Aufnahme, da passt das Shimano Werkzeug nicht dran, habs im Radladen mal mit Drehmo gemacht und mir die ungefähre Handkraft gemerkt  Und da hat sich noch nix gelockert.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

ich hab quasi alles gegeben beim anziehen... ich denke, das waren locker 40 Nm. immerhin hab ich spuren in den nuten hinterlassen .


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> immerhin hab ich spuren in den nuten hinterlassen .


Das geht leider auch verdammt schnell  Aber wenn du es ordentlich zugeknallt hast, wundert es mich auch, dass es sich löst. Gewinde durch zu viel Kraft gestauscht und somit "ausgeleiert"?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

nee, das gewinde funzt eigentlich noch super. naja, mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält. werde es jetzt öfter kontrollieren. viel passieren kann da ja nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Wird schon passen!


btw: Das Maß der Dämpferbuchsen beim 2009er Torque FR ist vorne wie hinten 22,2 x 8mm, richtig?


----------



## hopfer (14. Oktober 2009)

richtig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Ich hätte übrigens auch Interesse an einem ISCG 05 Carbon-Stinger. Aber nicht jetzt im Moment, erst wenn wieder Geld "übrig" ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. Oktober 2009)

die grundplatte wir 40â¬ kosten und wen sich 3 Leute finden sinds nur noch 35â¬


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> nee, das gewinde funzt eigentlich noch super. naja, mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält. werde es jetzt öfter kontrollieren. viel passieren kann da ja nicht.



Im Zweifel die Lagerschalen der Saint montieren, die haben ein längeres Gewinde (ich hab aber im Nerve auch Ultegraschalen drin trotz der 2 Spacer, das hält auch so).

Wahrscheinlich hattest du Aufsetzer an der Rolle und dadurch hat die Kefü das Lager aufgedreht?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2009)

glaube ich eher nicht. vorher müsste das kettenblatt aufsetzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Oktober 2009)

Ach übrigens, falls jemand Fox Dämpferbuchsen in 22,2 x 8 übrig hat -> bitte melden


----------



## T.V. (15. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar
> hatte das ding aber so gut es ging festgeknallt... wundert mich, dass es sich gelöst hat. aber warum ist das eigentlich auf der seite linksgewinde?!? öffnet sich doch dann in tretrichtung. gibt bestimmt nen grund. wahrscheinlich invertiert das lager qausi die tretrichtung, hab ich recht?



Moin,

sowohl Tretlager wie auch Pedalgewinde sind jeweils so, daß sie sich beim Pedalieren theoretisch lösen würden. Wenn es anders wäre, würden sich die Gewinde bei z.B. defekten Lagern immer weiter festziehen wenn man pedaliert. D.h. man würde das Zeug irgenwann nicht mehr (zerstörungsfrei) auseinander kriegen.


----------



## ICwiener (16. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

also ich hab mir vor kurzem einen fox vanr 2009 dämpfer bestellt und jetzt ist die frage welche dämpferbuchsen ich brauche um den dämpfer an meinem canyon torque fr 8 modell 2009 dranzubekommen???? wäre nett wenn ihr mir vlt. noch sagen könntet wo ich die buchsen bestellen kann... 

schon mal danke
grüße jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (16. Oktober 2009)

22,2 x M8


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2009)

all das findest du hier...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> all das findest du hier...


Oder einfach eine Seite zurück - ich hatte das selbe vorgestern gepostet 

Einbaubuchsen im Toxo-Shop


----------



## Tapir1000 (16. Oktober 2009)

hallo ihr torque fahrer,

was haltet ihr hiervon? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/216213/cat/42

hab lust auf n anderes bike, 1750 müsst ich zahlen.

bin 193 groß, sollte passen denke ich. kann man für das 2008er eine empfehlung aussprechen ?

mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

aplusplus schrieb:


> hallo ihr torque fahrer,
> 
> was haltet ihr hiervon?
> 
> ...



Das einzige Problem dürfte sein, dass dir das Bike in L zu klein sein könnte. Alle Torques fallen sehr kurz aus. Der eine findet sowas handlich, der andere unfahrbar. Bergauf wird damit jedenfalls garnichts gehen.

Probefahren! Ansonsten, solang nix kaputt ist, ist ein geiles Bike. Nur ist das FRX mir leider auch zu klein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Oktober 2009)

das ist ein fr 9, kein frx .


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

uups..tatsächlich - 
 - na dann ist es auf jeden Fall zu klein, weil das ist ja zum Berghochfahren gebaut. Ausser du hast laange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper.


----------



## mad man (17. Oktober 2009)

hi,

Also ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe. Meine Monarch soll gegen einen Evolver getauscht werden. Evovler habe ich und der Monarch ist auch schon draußen. 
Nun die Frage wie bekomme ich den Evolver rein, also was brachte ich für Dämpferbuchsen dafür? Ich habe welche bestellt bei HIBIKE für Manitou 22.2x8mm (sollte richtig sein oder?!). Aber die sind im Durchmesser 12,7mm, das Loch im Dämpfer hat aber nur 12mm (der Monarch hätte 12,7). Das die Dinger da rein gehören bezweifle ich mal.
Ich versteh nicht so ganz was ich da nun brauche, wo ist mein Fehler?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

Zoll - metrisch! 
Da fehlt eine Massangabe: 22.2x8x12mm

Manitou ist immer metrisch, wär mir neu wenn die jetzt andre Buchsen haben. Die vom Pearl passen übrigens auch.
Welche Bestellnr.?


----------



## mad man (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Auswahlt für Manitou Dämpferbuchsen Bestellnummer: 11120056



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da fehlt eine Massangabe: 22.2x8x12mm


Dachte ich mir auch schon, aber nachdem die alle nur für Manitou angeboten werden, dachte ich, dass das Außenmaß passt und nur eben die Länge und der Lochdurchmesser angegeben werden.

Was auch noch schief gelaufen ist, ist das ein Set Dämpferbuchsen nicht bedeutet für das eine und das andere Ende des Dämpfers eine Buchse, sondern zwei Teile die von rechts und links in das Loch gesteckt werden...braucht man also zwei mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Oktober 2009)

die müssten passen

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10078_Einbaubuchsenset-Manitou-8mm.html


----------



## mad man (17. Oktober 2009)

Woran sehe ich hier wie groß der Außendurchmesser ist? Die von HIBIKE hätten doch auch passen sollen?!

edit: sry...ich habe oben noch was hinzugefügt, falls du das nicht sahst


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zoll - metrisch!
> Da fehlt eine Massangabe: 22.2x8x12mm
> 
> Manitou ist immer metrisch, wär mir neu wenn die jetzt andre Buchsen haben. Die vom Pearl passen übrigens auch.
> Welche Bestellnr.?



Sollten die Buchsen vom Pearl passen, dann kann ich noch ein neues Buchsenpaar für ein Dämpferauge anbieten.

Also - falls jemand Interesse hat: PN an mich.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## eightyfive (18. Oktober 2009)

die sattelstütze hat ja 31,6mm, aber was für ein maß hat die klemme? kann mir da jemand kurz helfen?
danke


----------



## Mistkerl (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir nach Weihnachten auch ein neues Bike kaufen. Da ich unter 2000 Euro ausgeben möchte wird es aufs Playzone hinaus laufen. Gibt es denn schon Preise zu den Bikes? Oder eine Übersicht mit verbauten Parts?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Oktober 2009)

nein, dürfte aber nicht mehr allzu lange dauern.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> die sattelstütze hat ja 31,6mm, aber was für ein maß hat die klemme? kann mir da jemand kurz helfen?
> danke


36,0 laut meiner Sattelklemme (FR 2009)


----------



## Jogi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hammerschmidt-Werkzeug ist fertig 

naheres hier







auf dem Bild sind 2 Werkzeuge zu sehen


----------



## Tapir1000 (19. Oktober 2009)

so ich bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines torque fr 9.0 von 2008 in weiss
*jubel*

kann mir wer verraten wie ich die "the one" so einstelle das ich weniger hebelweg habe? ich mein jetzt nich die goldenen rädchen. ich will das die bremse ehr zieht.

ausserdem hab ich keinen plan von dem evolver dämpfer. gibt da ne gscheite anleitung? bzw in welche richtung muss ich die rädchen drehen das ich auf 0 komm und testen kann ? bzw welches rädchen macht was  ? ich wiege ca. 90 kg mit ausrüstung und habe in dem großen ding ca. 160 psi. . n weng zu weich- bin am rumprobieren... kann man in das kleine ding auf dem dämpfer oben drauf auch luft neilassen ? ich glaube schon, oder? wenn ja wo is das ventil und was macht das teil eigentlich bzw wieviel psi müssen da nei?

bitte um hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2009)

aplusplus schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines torque fr 9.0 von 2008 in weiss
> *jubel*
> 
> kann mir wer verraten wie ich die "the one" so einstelle das ich weniger hebelweg habe? ich mein jetzt nich die goldenen rädchen. ich will das die bremse ehr zieht.
> ...





hört das denn nie auf mit dem evolver....
....die rote Kappe von der Progressionskammerverstellschraube abmachen (ja, das ist eine Kappe), das Rädchen auf 1 stellen und da so (entsprechend der Tabelle die in nachstehendem Post verlinkt ist) ca, 110-140psi rein für 90k). SO steht das glaub auch in der Anleitung, die solltest du mal lesen, auch wenn die recht sparsam ist. 
Ich hab für meine ca. 90+kg mit Helm/Rucksack usw. 175/135psi und fahre dann bergab mit dem Kammervolumen auf 1 oder 2 oder 3 oder wenns Sprünge gibt auf 4, dabei beide Druckstufen fast auf (linksrum) und die Zugstufe so wie sie halt sein soll dass es nicht hochschnalzt. 

Bergrauf mache ich dann die Lowspeed (kleines rotes Rädchen) ganz zu und die Kammer auf 4, dann sackt es nicht so ein. Nicht vergessen vorm runterfahren aufzumachen sonst wirds bockig!

PS zur theOne bitte im Bremsenforum nach den UNZÄHLIGEN Freds suchen. Nur soviel: erstmal ein paar Abfahrten machen mit viel Bremsen, bevor man mit dem Entlüften anfängt.
PPS die Belagsrückstellung funzt immer mal wieder unzuverlässig. Ggfs. mehrfach voll die Beläge zurückdrücken oder bis auf UNTER Scheibenstärke ausfahren. Das mit zuwenig DOT ist auch eine Möglichkeit wie auch, dass noch Luft drin ist - ich hatte schon, dass erst der Druckpunkt perfekt war und nach ein zwei Abfahrten plötzlich schwammig (Luft), aber auch schon umgekehrt (????). Und immer nur Originalbeläge kaufen, da die Nachbauten (Koolstop,EBC) zu gross sind und erst abgeschliffen werden müssen...uswusw...und bloss nix verlieren/kaputtmachen, das wird TEUER!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2009)

aplusplus schrieb:


> kann mir wer verraten wie ich die "the one" so einstelle das ich weniger hebelweg habe? ich mein jetzt nich die goldenen rädchen. ich will das die bremse ehr zieht.


Das ist ein Fall für die Druckpunktverstellung (kleines güldenes Schieberchen am Fuße des Hebels). Sollte das nicht reichen muss mehr Bremsflüssigkeit rein.




aplusplus schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich keinen plan von dem evolver dämpfer. gibt da ne gscheite anleitung? bzw in welche richtung muss ich die rädchen drehen das ich auf 0 komm und testen kann ? bzw welches rädchen macht was  ? ich wiege ca. 90 kg mit ausrüstung und habe in dem großen ding ca. 160 psi. . n weng zu weich- bin am rumprobieren... kann man in das kleine ding auf dem dämpfer oben drauf auch luft neilassen ? ich glaube schon, oder? wenn ja wo is das ventil und was macht das teil eigentlich bzw wieviel psi müssen da nei?


Lade dir zuerst mal die Grundsetup-Anleitung hier runter, das sollte dich schonmal zu brauchbaren Werten führen. In dem Thread ist weiter unten auch eine Erklärung aller Teile Des Dämpfers. Wenn du danach noch Fragen hast, meld dich nochmal!
Tip am Rande: Beim Piggy entweicht beim Herunterdrehen der Dämpferpumpe immer einiges an Luft. Deshalb etwas mehr drauf pumpen und probieren, wie viel danach noch drauf ist zum ungefähren Abschätzen.


----------



## Tapir1000 (19. Oktober 2009)

hehe ok also das zweite ventil unter dem roten rädchen hab ich gefunden (piggy? was auch immer das ist  ). aber wieso 2 ventile? 

leider hab ich keine anleitung dazubekommen da gebrauchtkauf.

achja und vielen dank für die antworten. ein bisschen mehr weiss ich schon..



was macht das rote rädchen mit den 1-2-3-4 genau? bei 1 federt es leichter ein? bei 4 träger ? richtig / falsch ?


schonmal danke danke danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2009)

aplusplus schrieb:


> hehe ok also das zweite ventil unter dem roten rädchen hab ich gefunden (piggy? was auch immer das ist  ). aber wieso 2 ventile?


piggy = kurz für "piggyback", zu deutsch: "huckepack", heißt im Prinzip sowas wie Ausgleichsbehälter, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Der Druck im Piggy wirkt sich auf die Druckstufendämpfung aus (mehr Druck, mehr Dämpfung). Das komplette Prinzip dieser Federungs-/Dämpfungsart erklären kann ich nicht im Detail, ich glaube, das würde hier auch den Rahmen sprengen 




aplusplus schrieb:


> das rote rädchen mit 1-2-3-4 ist für ?


1-2-3-4 -> Volumen-Änderung des Piggy, bewirkt ein Verändern der Progression gegen Ende des Hubes (höhere Zahl, mehr Progression), ist sozusagen der Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## nonem (20. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das Torque FR für eine Hinterachse? Ich will meinen alten Laufradsatz mit DT 340 Schnellspannernabe nutzen und brauche dazu das Umrüstkit, nur welches?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Was hat das Torque FR für eine Hinterachse? Ich will meinen alten Laufradsatz mit DT 340 Schnellspannernabe nutzen und brauche dazu das Umrüstkit, nur welches?



Welches Baujahr? Schnellspanner bis 2007, danach Maxle für 135x12mm. Ab 2010 dann X12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (20. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr? Schnellspanner bis 2007, danach Maxle für 135x12mm. Ab 2010 dann X12.


hab mir ein 2009er FR bestellt was die Tage geliefert wird. 
Gibt es so ein Kit überhaupt für DT Swiss Naben oder bin ich da falsch informiert?
edit:
Pass dieses?
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...Kits/Conversion-Kit-135-mm-12-mm-TA-rear.aspx


----------



## Rines (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen welches innenlager ich für die Hammerschmidt AM 
beim Torque es rahmen brauche? 
63mm
73mm 
oder 83mm??


----------



## paradoxon (20. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welches innenlager ich für die Hammerschmidt AM
> beim Torque es rahmen brauche?
> 63mm
> 73mm
> oder 83mm??



73 mm!


----------



## MäxFäx (20. Oktober 2009)

Frage: kann ich auf mein FR von diesem Jahr eine Totem montieren?

danke.

Max


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2009)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> Frage: kann ich auf mein FR von diesem Jahr eine Totem montieren?


Antwort: ja

Was sollte auch dagegen sprechen?


----------



## MäxFäx (20. Oktober 2009)

Einbaulänge.....!?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2009)

Die 2cm mehr ändern Lenk- und Sitzwinkel um knapp 1°. Beim Lenkwinkel ist das mMn nur positiv und beim Sitzwinkel störts kaum. Da schon zahllose Torques mit 180er Gabeln rumfahren und man nichts von spontanen Brüchen des Unterrohrs gehört/gelesen hat, sollte das auch kein Thema sein


----------



## MäxFäx (21. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar vielen dank.


----------



## nismo2002 (21. Oktober 2009)

Da sich hier im Torque-Fred sicher einige Torque-Fahrer tummeln  ...hab'sch da ma ne Fraache an Euch weil ich mir ein 2010'er Torque holen möchte:

Ich bin 1,84m groß und habe eine SL von 86cm (fahre zZ ein XC '05 in L)
Immer wieder quäle ich mich mit der Frage: Rahmengröße M oder L weil ich irgendwie genau dazwischen liege?? 

Mir wird seitens Canyon zu M geraten, kommt mir aber sehr klein vor (Sitzrohr nur 45,7cm!!)
Dabei liegt ein Torque in L liegt genau zwischen M und L bei den XC/AM?!?!
Warum schlägt dann Canyon trotzdem ein Torque in M vor?? 
Was sagt ihr??

2009 Torque L(19,5") Sitzrohr 48,6cm
*2009 Torque M(18,0") Sitzrohr 45,7cm*
2009 XC/AM L(20,0") Sitzrohr 50,0cm
2009 XC/AM M(18,5") Sitzrohr 47,0cm

1) Bis zu welcher Körpergröße würdet Ihr noch M nehmen (beim Torque)??
2) Wie groß / Welche SL habt ihr mit Eurem M- bzw. L-Rahmen und seit ihr damit zufrieden??

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung!!
Tobi


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2009)

Vergiss das und warte erstmal die 2010er Daten ab, die sind anders! Und ausserdem geht man nach der Oberrohrlänge und nicht der Sitzrohrlänge, die ist bei einem FR/Endurobike immer kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Canyon PPS orientiert sich scheinbar nur an der Schrittlänge, die anderen Werte ignoriert es einfach. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm wird M empfohlen, bei 87cm L.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und ausserdem geht man nach der Oberrohrlänge und nicht der Sitzrohrlänge, die ist bei einem FR/Endurobike immer kürzer.


Genau so siehts aus!

Ich fahre das 09er FR in M, das passt mir bei 1,80 und SL 85 perfekt. Ist ziemlich kompakt und quirlig, also wenn du nur lange Touren fahren willst oder du eher schnell als verspielt fährst, wäre L ok - für alle anderen Fälle auf jeden Fall M!


----------



## eightyfive (22. Oktober 2009)

hey leute. mich würde mal interessieren was für erfahrungen ihr mit verschiedenen lenkern am fr gemacht habt? ich selbst fahre einen s-rahmen und habe folgende erfahrungen gemacht.

reverse fli xxl 760mm, 40mm vorbau, 19mm rise ohne spacer unterm vorbau kommt mir mittlerweile etwas zu breit und ich lande bei großen sprüngen öfter noselastig.

dann habe ich mal einen funn full bore 710mm, 45er vorbau und 50mm rise getestet. auch ohne spacer.
in der luft angenehmer, aber schon zu hoch. die breite könnte auch eher noch 1-2cm mehr sein.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht?

ich überlege zur zeit mal einen lenker mit 30mm rise zu testen...oder den reverse auf ca. 720 zu kürzen da der tiefere lenker kurventechnisch schon ganz geil kommt. fragen über fragen....


postet mal eure erfahrungen


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mein FR noch nicht so lange und nur Erfahrung mit einem Cockpit gemacht. Das habe ich einfach 1:1 vom alten Bike übernommen und bisher gefällt es mir gut. Ich habe einen M Rahmen, eine Lyrik Gabel (Einbauhöhe in etwa identisch mit der Fox 36), 1cm Spacer, Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau (50mm/0°) und einen Reverse DH Race Lenker (710mm, 1,5" rise).

Da ich für nächste Saison eine Totem geplant habe, werde ich evtl. auch mal einen flacheren Lenker ausprobieren, mal sehen...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Oktober 2009)

@Gemeinde,

hätte auch eine Frage: Habe ein 08 ES und möchte gerne eine neue Gabel verbauen. Nun finde ich nirgends eine Angabe, wo ich die Größe des Steuerrohrs bzw des Gabelschaft herbekommen kann. Weder bei google und sonstwo.  Ich denke einmal, dass  ich 1 1/8 Zoll habe, kann dies mir jemand bestätigen 

Vielen dank im voraus 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Tapir1000 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es 1 1/8 ist.  die 1 1/5 sind ja diese fetten klöpse, wie am demo z.b


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Gemeinde,
> 
> hätte auch eine Frage: Habe ein 08 ES und möchte gerne eine neue Gabel verbauen. Nun finde ich nirgends eine Angabe, wo ich die Größe des Steuerrohrs bzw des Gabelschaft herbekommen kann. Weder bei google und sonstwo.  Ich denke einmal, dass  ich 1 1/8 Zoll habe, kann dies mir jemand bestätigen
> 
> ...



Mal gemessen  ???
(08 gabs noch kein tapered)


----------



## hopfer (24. Oktober 2009)

ist 1 1/8 100%


----------



## nonem (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab nun auch das 2009 Torque FR 9.0. Da ich aber damit nicht ausschliesslich im Bikepark unterwegs bin, will ich es für Touren (auch mal AlpX) ein wenig abspecken. Dazu folgende Überlegungen. Die Umbaumaßnahmen sollen evtl. nur temporär sein, so dass ich für gröbere Sachen wieder wechseln könnte.
1. Lässt sich die Hammerschmidt einfach bei Bedarf auf normale 3fach umbauen? Habe noch ne RF Deus rumliegen. Spart wohl 700g - also 15kg statt 15,7kg
2. Leichte Tourenreifen - vorne Fat Albert - hinten NN - ca 400g weniger, oder wie schwer sind die Original Muddy Mary - macht 14,6 kg.
3. Alternativ zu den Deemax tourenfähigere Laufräder einbauen die auch was wegstecken - Idee ZTR Flow - DT240 Naben = 1750g statt 2150g - 400g weniger = 14,2kg.

Unterm Strich hat man so 1,5 kg Gewicht eingespart um das ganze auf Touren zu trimmen. 
Welche Teile lassen sich am einfachsten (und kostengünstigsten) durch leichtere aber dennoch stabile Teile ersetzen.
...und nein, ich kauf mir kein ES...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> .... statt *15,7kg*... ...



 deins wiegt mit Deemax und HS *15,7kg *und du beklagst dich noch? 
Meins wiegt *16,7kg* . 
Ich hab mir auch schon oft überlegt was echt Gewicht sparen tät:
-XTR oder SLX Kurbel 830gr
-Onza Ibex Reifen 2.25 mit Maxxis Ultralight Schläuchen 1600gr
-ZTR Flow, klar: 1735gr
-Syntace Vorbau mit Carbonlenker 325gr
-SLR Sattel 190gr
-Pedale NC17 o.Ä. 400gr
Ist mir aber zu teuer und zu fragil - dann ist man ja doch wieder eingeschränkt.
Da trainier ich mir lieber etwas mehr Kraft an oder nehme mein NerveES.


----------



## nonem (24. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> deins wiegt mit Deemax und HS *15,7kg *und du beklagst dich noch?
> Meins wiegt *16,7kg* .
> Ich hab mir auch schon oft überlegt was echt Gewicht sparen tät:
> -XTR oder SLX Kurbel 830gr
> ...


Werksangabe ist 15,7 kg plus Pedale. 
Da hab ich mir die Wellgo MG-1 mit Titaniumachse aus Hong Kong importiert 304g - 65 
Inwiefern die Werksangabe stimmt habe ich noch nicht überprüfen können. Die Idee war halt die ungefahrenen Teile die ich eigentlich nicht brauch (Deemax, Hammerschmidt FR, 36er VAN) neuwertig in der EBucht zu verticken und mir tourenfähigen Ersatz (ZTR, Hammerschmidt AM, 36er Talas) zu beschaffen. 
Aber Unsummen wollt ich dafür eigentlich auch nicht investieren, von daher kann ich mir die Idee wahrscheinlich wieder aus dem Kopp schlagen und auch mal auf die Rolle gehen und übern Winter Kondi trainieren. Oder was habt ihr sonst für Tipps.


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Reifen und die Laufräder bringen mit Sicherheit am meisten, weil sie bewegliche/rotierende Teile sind. Ich habs sehr billig und provisorisch mit nem Satz Schwalbe Tabletop Reifen gemacht. Ca 400 gr gespart und nur 26Euro ausgegeben. Außerdem lässt es sich sehr schnell wechseln und man hat um ein vielfaches weniger Rollwiderstand.

Viel Spass noch

Gruß


----------



## aibeekey (24. Oktober 2009)

sicher, dass du dir ein frx ltd zulegen willst, wenn du dein torque mit tabletops ausstattest 

da kannst dir ja genausogut nen big apple aufziehen, rollt auch top...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2009)

an die leute, die ne iscg-kettenführung am torque fahren:

mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass ich nicht mehr den vollen federweg nutze. ich vermute, dass die e-type aufnahme beim einfedern mit dem iscg-adapter kollidiert. der adapter zeigt leichte spuren. werde morgen mal die luft aus dem dämpfer lassen und das ganze prüfen, aber das kann es jawohl nicht sein...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Oktober 2009)

> ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es 1 1/8 ist. die 1 1/5 sind ja diese fetten klöpse, wie am demo z.b






> Mal gemessen  ???
> (08 gabs noch kein tapered)
> __________________






> ist 1 1/8 100%
> __________________
> MfG Peter




dann sage ich mal danke und  

Gruß
stonelebs12 
und es will heute gar nicht aufhören mit dem Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Oktober 2009)

> Unterm Strich hat man so 1,5 kg Gewicht eingespart um das ganze auf Touren zu trimmen.
> Welche Teile lassen sich am einfachsten (und kostengünstigsten) durch leichtere aber dennoch stabile Teile ersetzen.
> ...und nein, ich kauf mir kein ES...





Schaue mal die Teileliste vom ES an, vielleicht hilft dir das und bekommst ein paar inspirationen.


----------



## nonem (25. Oktober 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Schaue mal die Teileliste vom ES an, vielleicht hilft dir das und bekommst ein paar inspirationen.



Ja, aber auf der Liste fehlt mir die Aussage ob die Teile auch nen haerteren Toureneinsatz verkraften bei knapp 90 kg fahrfertige Masse. Beispiel Crossmax SX


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> an die leute, die ne iscg-kettenführung am torque fahren:
> 
> mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass ich nicht mehr den vollen federweg nutze. ich vermute, dass die e-type aufnahme beim einfedern mit dem iscg-adapter kollidiert. der adapter zeigt leichte spuren. werde morgen mal die luft aus dem dämpfer lassen und das ganze prüfen, aber das kann es jawohl nicht sein...



meine befürchtung hat sich bewahrheitet... die etype-aufnahme schlägt beim einfedern an dem mitgelieferten iscg-adapter an. resthub des dämpfers ca. 5 mm.







maximaler hub des dämpfers:






wäre nett, wenn jemand von canyon dazu stellung nehmen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2009)

Na ich glaube nicht dass du von denen was sinnvolles hören wirst, aber heut ist eh Sonntag.

Es kollidert die E-Type Platte mit der oberen Öse der ISCG? 5mm Resthub heisst ja so ca. 1/14 Hub von 170mm =12mm. Wenn die Öse von der Schwingenachse sagen wir mal 40mm weg ist und die Schwinge ca. 400mm lang, entsprächen den 12mm Federweg 1.2mm an der Öse, die du dort abfeilen müsstest. Das sollte doch gehen?



nonem schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf der Liste fehlt mir die Aussage ob die Teile auch nen haerteren Toureneinsatz verkraften bei knapp 90 kg fahrfertige Masse. Beispiel Crossmax SX


@nonem: ein Bekannter hat an seinem Lapierre 160 die Crossmax dran gehabt. Er ist damit recht verblockte Sachen (222,111) gefahren, es ging problemlos, aber er ist ein Styler. Mir wären die zu schmal usw. CC halt. Wegen son paar Gramm? Und du brauchst die 12mm Steckachsversion.


----------



## ChrisPi (25. Oktober 2009)

Welche Wandstärke hat der ISCG Adapter im Bereich wo die Schraube durchgeht? Evtl. lässt sich da noch etwas Material wegfeilen.Sieht zumindest auf dem Bild so aus als wenn der E-Type genau an der "Nase" anschlägt wo der Adapter angeschraubt ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn, dann werde ich wohl eher die e-type-aufnahme bearbeiten, da ist mehr material vorhanden. ja, er schlägt genau an der oberen öse an. ich glaube nicht, dass es mit 1.2 mm getan ist. jedenfalls hab ich nicht wirklich lust schon wieder rumfeilen zu müssen, wegen eines *konstruktionsfehlers*. da warte ich erstmal was canyon dazu sagt, und ja ich weiß, das heute sonntag ist. aber das gute an so einem forum ist ja, dass man 24/7 hier was posten kann, ohne dass es verloren geht...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2009)

Glaube nicht, dass es ein Konstruktionsfehler ist sondern ein Verarbeitungsfehler - ungenaues Zusammenbraten usw. - da bekommst du bestimmt einen neuen Hauptrahmen  ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2009)

wäre ja mal interessant was die anderen iscg-kefü-fahrer so dazu sagen. giant_xtc? smubob?


----------



## eightyfive (25. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand die gewichte von den anderen rahmengrößen? auf der hp von canyon ist ja nur der m rahmen angegeben


----------



## DevilRider (25. Oktober 2009)

kann mir schnell jemand sagen welche nabenbreite das FRX (09) hat ?

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Oktober 2009)

12x150mm


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Oktober 2009)

jap aber maxle:kotz:


----------



## DevilRider (26. Oktober 2009)

alles klar danke !


----------



## eightyfive (26. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> jap aber maxle:kotz:



nicht gut?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Oktober 2009)

hab nur schlechtes gehört...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Oktober 2009)

ahja... danke für die erläuterung...


----------



## wunny1980 (26. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> jap aber maxle:kotz:




 

was bitte soll an maxle schlecht sein. hat dir das dein bäcker erzählt oder wer?
seit 3 jahren am downhiller und seit 1. jahr am tork hatte ich nie auch nur die gringsten probleme mit der achse.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> 12x150mm



Sicher ????? 
Das glaube ich nicht! Die Maxle ist eine 150er wie beim FR. Die Ausfallenden sind so breit beim FR, dass nur ein 135er Rad rein passt. Und das soll beim FRX anders sein?

Nja wirds ja merken...

Die Maxle ist hinten nicht soo toll, weil sie sich mal selbständig machen kann (Gottseidank hat ein Mitfahrer meine Maxleeinzelteile aufm Kohlern zufällig gefunden...ich hatts garnicht gemerkt), aber schön leicht. 
X12 ist definitiv ein Fortschritt - auch, wenn man dann immer einen5er Inbus dabei haben muss.


----------



## wunny1980 (26. Oktober 2009)

der kohlern ist ja schon ruppig und lang, aber das sich die maxle löst oder in einzelteile zerlegt ist mir noch nie passiert. hattest du vil. vergessen die kleine einstellschraube für die klemmung richtig anzuziehen? .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2009)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> der kohlern ist ja schon ruppig und lang, aber das sich die maxle löst oder in einzelteile zerlegt ist mir noch nie passiert. hattest du vil. vergessen die kleine einstellschraube für die klemmung richtig anzuziehen? .



Ne... Ich knalle die aber nicht brutalst an, da das Ding doch recht fragil ist. Wenn der Hebel sich wo verhakt hat (Gondel?) dreht er sich halt auch mal auf.


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2009)

Sorry ich muss alles revidieren!!! Im FRX ist tatsächlich nur ne 135mm breit Nabe. Gerade nachgemessen. Haut mich selber aus den Latschen!


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich  immer noch wie ich auf 150mm komme. Aber ich war mir da so sicher. Aber gut, besser gemerkt, man will ja auch keinen Scheiß verzapfen.
Sorry nochmal.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

wahrscheinlich, weil auf der maxle 150 mm drauf steht...


----------



## nonem (27. Oktober 2009)

Seh grad das die 2010 Modelle online verfügbar sind. 
Entgegen der Eurobike Ankündigung führen sie das ES scheinbar unverändert weiter.


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2009)

oder wollens noch nicht in den BlowOut schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

warum müssen die framesets immer so teuer sein? -.-


----------



## nonem (27. Oktober 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> oder wollens noch nicht in den BlowOut schicken.


Verfügbar ist es aber erst KW 52...


----------



## the.saint (27. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> warum müssen die framesets immer so teuer sein? -.-



ist halt so kalkuliert...framesets (als eigenes Produkt) werden weniger verkauft, also weniger umlage usw.
bei allen herstellern mehr oder weniger gleich

die frx machen nen echt unverwüstlichen eindruck

merkzettel schreib.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

toll also kauf ich mir n frx und verschabbel die ganzen teile? 

na das kann ja was werden


----------



## nonem (27. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> toll also kauf ich mir n frx und verschabbel die ganzen teile?
> 
> na das kann ja was werden


kleine Rechnung:
FRX 9.0 2700â¬
- 650â¬ Totem
- 150â¬ Schaltung komplett
- 230â¬ Bremsen
- 450â¬ Deemax
- 70â¬ Kurbel
- 150â¬ Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Kleinteile etc

macht (sehr grob gepeilt) wenn man alles bei Ebay vertickt 1000â¬ fÃ¼r das Rahmenkit. Allerdings muss man nochmal genau rechnen und recherchieren. Und vor allem nicht die Ebay-Blutsauger mit ihren horenden GebÃ¼hren vergessen.
Hab grad mein Slayer in Einzelteilen vertickt und fast 80â¬ nur an GebÃ¼hren abgedrÃ¼ckt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

jap fast identisch zu den notizen auf dem papier rechts neben mir.
ist wenn dann eh ein projekt für nächstes jahr. februar oder so.
wäre natürlich ideal schon vorher käufer für die teuren sachen zu haben. so hätte man dann selbst nur eine kleine beteiligung und ein geringes risiko auf dem zeug sitzen zu bleiben.

EDIT: du hast den dhx rc4 vergessen...hab ja den vivid hier liegen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Oktober 2009)

Viel hat sich ja außer der Torque Reihe nicht wirlich getan bei Canyon insgesamt...

Torque ES gleich, FRX gleich, nicht viel neues. Paar Part-Upgrades. Das war's aber auch...


----------



## eightyfive (27. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne... Ich knalle die aber nicht brutalst an, da das Ding doch recht fragil ist. Wenn der Hebel sich wo verhakt hat (Gondel?) dreht er sich halt auch mal auf.



dann solltest du mal die anleitung lesen!!! so feste das sich ein sichtbarer abdruck in der handinnenfläche bildet. das ist schon gut fest.
dann löst sich da auch nichts....natürlich kann man nur schlechtes hören und schreiben wenn man selber bedienfehler macht. leider.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

Ob man das Vertride mit Hammerschmidt oder einem Chainguide nachrüsten kann???
Der Rahmen sieht danach aus und das Dropzone kommt ja schon mit Hammerschmidt.
Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das KETTENGEKLAPPER beim Downhill abstellen kann???

Happy Trails
Wadenmonster


----------



## nonem (27. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ob man das Vertride mit Hammerschmidt oder einem Chainguide nachrüsten kann???
> Der Rahmen sieht danach aus und das Dropzone kommt ja schon mit Hammerschmidt.
> Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das KETTENGEKLAPPER beim Downhill abstellen kann???
> 
> ...


ja klar, die Torque ab 2009 haben alle eine ISCG-05-Aufnahme und sind somit HS-Ready.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

singlespeed 


kettengeklappert gehört halt dazu. sonst wär das kein freeride/downhill


----------



## eightyfive (27. Oktober 2009)

haben die nicht auch iscg 05??

ich hab an meinem 09er torque diese hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/10859_0.jpg

funktioniert einwandfrei 

nerviges geklapper....selbstklebenden klettverschluss an der kettenstrebe verkleben, mit der soften seite sieht gut aus und ist leise. das kann man auch gut in der kefü verkleben dann wirds richtig still

gruß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

an meinem torque ist die srs+...kost n bissel mehr


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> dann solltest du mal die anleitung lesen!!! so feste das sich ein sichtbarer abdruck in der handinnenfläche bildet. das ist schon gut fest.
> dann löst sich da auch nichts....natürlich kann man nur schlechtes hören und schreiben wenn man selber bedienfehler macht. leider.


 
Vielleicht ist meine Innenhand zu empfindlich... 

nee...hab wohl nicht genug abgefeilt an den Ausfallenden, wasweissich. Ich finde vor allem, dass die hintere Maxle fragil ist, das Alugewinde ist schnell zerwürgt (schon gehabt, hektischer Radwechsel aufm Trail) und das hohle Röhrchen ist ganz schnell durchgebrochen wenns mal klemmt. 

@monsterwade: erst das Vertride mit superleichtteilen und dann mit HS? Eine KeFü ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt, e13stinger dürfte ja reichen. Und die Ketten- und Sitzstreben schön abkleben!

Hat denn schonmal einer von euch  Reach und Stack am CAD ermittelt, da scheint sich ja zum 09er recht deutlich was an den Grössen geändert zu haben (Sitzwinkel, Oberrohr, usw.)? Reach war ja bislang sehr kurz und Stack sehr hoch, das scheint ja jetzt grad andersrum zu sein, wenn auch noch nicht wie beim NERVE AM.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @monsterwade: erst das Vertride mit superleichtteilen und dann mit HS? Eine KeFü ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt, e13stinger dürfte ja reichen. Und die Ketten- und Sitzstreben schön abkleben!



Hi cx,

hast vollkommen recht. Hatte nicht gewusst, dass die HS soo schwer ist.
Macht absolut keinen Sinn, die gegen eine XTR zu tauschen (Säue vor
die Perlen ;-)

Streben sind schön mit Neopren abgedeckt. Das klappern kommt auch
eher vom unteren Teil des Kettentrums der schlackert. Kann ja schlecht
gross - gross fahren damit der Kettenspanner ordentlich zieht. 
Hilft da eine Kettenführung ein wenig?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

auf jedenfall


----------



## MäxFäx (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Farbe von dem neuen Torque Frx ltd. ist doch der Hammer oder?
ich finde dieses Hellblau welches vorher am Nerve war sooo nice!!!


----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall - das Blau ist absolut genial.
Und die Ausstattung ebenfalls. Schön das sie das Niveau von 2009 gehalten haben. Das LTD 2009 gefiel mir auch schon SEHR GUT aber das Weiss ging gar nicht.
Deshalb habe ich heute morgen das blaue Schmuckstück bestellt!


----------



## das_pat (27. Oktober 2009)

also ich find das dropzone viel schicker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MäxFäx (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich es mir noch im selben augenblick bestellen.....Träum*

es sieht einfach nur göttlich aus!
have fun with it!


----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

das_pat schrieb:


> also ich find das dropzone viel schicker....



Und das ist auch gut so - wir wollen doch nicht alle mit dem selben Bike unterwegs sein.


----------



## MäxFäx (27. Oktober 2009)

Hahaha!
Richtig!!!


----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde aber wohl ein paar Schwarze Komponenten in Weiss tauschen.
Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker?, Sattelstütze?, Pedale... SIXPACK hat da schöne Dinge 
Aber erstmal sehen wie es dann live ausschaut   im...    ...März


----------



## MäxFäx (27. Oktober 2009)

auf jeden fall...hellblau und weiß......traum kombo!!!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Oktober 2009)

ich finde canyon sollte mal ein paar farben zur auswahl stellen. die bikes sind ja echt top aber das schwarz zieht sich fast durch den kompletten fr bereich. total langweilig. bissel farbe würde da gut tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich finde canyon sollte mal ein paar farben zur auswahl stellen. die bikes sind ja echt top aber das schwarz zieht sich fast durch den kompletten fr bereich. total langweilig. bissel farbe würde da gut tun.



Nene das wusste schon Henry Ford. Bevor alle naselang ne neue Farbe en vogue ist macht man alles einfach *schwarz*, das gibt auch immer einen schönen kontrast zu Anbauteilen. 
Ist doch beim 901 auch so - und das Eloxal ist doch auch leichter als Lack...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt das Blau am FRX Ltd. auch gewaltig. Sehr schade, dass Canyon die Torque-Serie nicht bunter anbietet.



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das KETTENGEKLAPPER beim Downhill abstellen kann???


1. entsprechend dicke Polsterung aller betroffenen Rahmenteile (Kettenstreben) mit Neoprenschützern oder Schlauchteilen.
2. Bei vertikal beweglichen Shimano-Schaltwerken: Schaumstoffpolster unter die Kettenstrebe.
3. Kettenführung, bspw. Stinger. Siehe einschlägige Threads.


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Blau vom FRX gefällt mir auch verdammt gut,hätte ich fürs Dropzone auch so genommen.Bin aber ansonsten eher ein Fan von schwarz,ist einfach puristisch.Und Eloxiert hat auch noch seine Vorteile,hält wesentlich länger her als Lack.
Gut find ich auch das die beiden ES-Modelle noch angeboten werden.Für Leute die auch viel bergauf fahren u. mehr aufs Gewicht achten bleibt dann eine super Alternative zum Vertride.
Bin mal gespannt wann die Kiste dann tatsächlich in der Garage steht,gesagt wurde mir bis KW 16 kanns dauern


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

also ich find die aktuelle Palette echt oberpeinlich. Wird jedes Jahr schlimmer. Das FRX in weiß mit silbergrauer Schrift (glaube es war 2007) war da doch noch einiges ansehnlicher. Ma gucken was 2011 kommt. An sich sind die knalligen Farben ja recht net, aber so gesamthaft taugt mir weder die Torque FR noch ES Reihe. Einzig das Torque in Grau oder Schwarz mit gelb-goldenen Aktzenten ist erträglich. 

Schlagt mich.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bevor ich eins der beiden ES nehmen würde, würde ich das Alpinist wählen. Vergleichbar vom Gewicht her und es hat den höherwertigeren Dämpfer. Finde das Alpinist den ES-Modell auf ganzer Linie überlegen.

Meine Wahl würde auf das Trailflow fallen. Somit hab ich alles richtig gemacht und 2009 für nen Huni weniger das FR 8.0 gewählt .


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja Alpinist wäre auch eine Möglichkeit,allerdings hat der keine Hammerschmidt.Die ist zwar bei Leichtbauern sowieso fehl am Platz,hat aber in technischem Terrain einfach seine Vorteile.Und gut 14kg mit HS find ich schon geil.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann rüste ich lieber auf zweifach um, hab den neuen Rahmen und den Fox-Dämpfer. Zweifach mit Bashguard hat ja schon ausreichend Bodenfreiheit. Wenn man natürlich absoluter Hammerschmidt-Fan ist... Ich brauch sie nicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. Oktober 2009)

Find ich lustig, wie die Farbe für viele oft als wichtigstes Kriterium herhalten muß.


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin bisher auch mit 2fach u. Bash ausgekommen aber der Bash sieht schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus,hab schon unzählige Male aufgesetzt.Ich denk mal wenn ich die HS mal gewöhnt bin will ich sie ungern wieder hergeben.Gewichtsmäßig hauts aber schon ziemlich rein.
Mich wundert sowieso der fette Gewichtsunterschied vom Vertride zum Dropzone.Da sieht man mal wieder was labbrige Reifen u. leichten Felgen gleich ausmachen.Die Solo-Air u. HS auch noch verrechnet dann kommt das ziemlich hin.Kann aber leider auf stabile Teile nicht verzichten,sonst machts im Bikepark keinen Spaß mehr
Austauschen werd ich evtl. die Elixir gegen Hope Tech M4.Bringt gewichtsmäßig zwar nix,aber ich bin von den Hope einfach begeistert


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Find ich lustig, wie die Farbe für viele oft als wichtigstes Kriterium herhalten muß.


Ich glaube, du liest etwas zwischen den Zeilen, das da nicht steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (27. Oktober 2009)

da stimme ich dir zu weil wenn man es ordentlich krachen läßt ist es mit dem gut aussehen der farbe eh bald rum


----------



## steveo282 (27. Oktober 2009)

habe eben die 10er modelle entdeckt..echt heiss. Das 6.0er gefällt mir gut im Bezug auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Was meint ihr zu dem Teil?
Aber brauch ich mit 174 wirklich Rahmengröße S (16,5") ? So empfielt es mir zumindest das Prefect Positioning System..


----------



## eightyfive (27. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist meine Innenhand zu empfindlich...
> 
> nee...hab wohl nicht genug abgefeilt an den Ausfallenden, wasweissich. Ich finde vor allem, dass die hintere Maxle fragil ist, das Alugewinde ist schnell zerwürgt (schon gehabt, hektischer Radwechsel aufm Trail) und das hohle Röhrchen ist ganz schnell durchgebrochen wenns mal klemmt.
> 
> ...



du kannst die achse auf jeden fall gut festziehen. bei meinen ersten paar ausfahrten war ich auch ein wenig zu vorsichtig. mach einfach mal ein "bisschen" fester, bis es dann mal hält. dann weißte bescheid

was hast du denn abgefeilt?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> was hast du denn abgefeilt?



Maxle Ausfallende/Schaltauge wie man es ja für alle Naben ausser DT und Veltec machen muss. Steht hier lang und breit im Fred. 

@steveo282: bei 176 switcht es auf M. Da musst du mal die Daten genauer prüfen, denn Reach/Stack sind nicht angegeben. 
Mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel und längeren Oberrohr ist es auf jeden Fall grösser als das alte FR bzw. das FRX.


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Oktober 2009)

hab mal ne frage an euch zu dem neuen torque playzone. meint ihr es ist möglich an dem teil noch ne schaltbare kettenführung zu montieren? fänd ich ganz sinnvoll, allerdings kenn ich mich in dem bereich noch nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## _mike_ (28. Oktober 2009)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage an euch zu dem neuen torque playzone. meint ihr es ist möglich an dem teil noch ne schaltbare kettenführung zu montieren? fänd ich ganz sinnvoll, allerdings kenn ich mich in dem bereich noch nicht wirklich gut aus



Die Torques ab '09 haben eine ISCG05 Aufnahmen, da passt also sowas wie der NC-17 Stinger sicherlich dran.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2009)

allerdings kollidiert die e-type-aufnahme mit dem mitgelieferten iscg-adapter. zumindest ist das bei den 2009er ein bei canyon bekanntes problem. man darf wohl die e-type-aufnahme feilend bearbeiten. diese lösung wird zur zeit noch von canyon geprüft.


----------



## nonem (28. Oktober 2009)

Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung welche Muddy Mary an dem Torque FR 9.0 verbaut sind bzw. was diese wiegen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Oktober 2009)

MM FR Faltversion... Gewicht: zu leicht, deswegen gehn die auch so oft kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (28. Oktober 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> MM FR Faltversion... Gewicht: zu leicht, deswegen gehn die auch so oft kaputt.


ja, aber davon gibts ja laut Schwalbe-Website die normale (1100g), die Black-Skin und die Gooey Gluey (870g).
Vorne scheint ha die GG mit 870g zu sein, aber hinten:
Laut Canyon heißt es nur:
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Gooey Gluey / Muddy Mary 2,35 Falt


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Oktober 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Die Torques ab '09 haben eine ISCG05 Aufnahmen, da passt also sowas wie der NC-17 Stinger sicherlich dran.



okay danke dir. dann werd ich mir wohl das torque playzone gönnen und die NC-17 Stinger nachrüsten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> ja, aber davon gibts ja laut Schwalbe-Website die normale (1100g), die Black-Skin und die Gooey Gluey (870g).
> Vorne scheint ha die GG mit 870g zu sein, aber hinten:
> Laut Canyon heißt es nur:
> Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Gooey Gluey / Muddy Mary 2,35 Falt



es gibt draht- und faltversionen. am torque sind die falt-versionen verbaut -> 870 g. vorne gooey gluey, hinten triple compound.


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2009)

> habe eben die 10er modelle entdeckt..echt heiss. Das 6.0er gefällt mir gut im Bezug auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Was meint ihr zu dem Teil?
> Aber brauch ich mit 174 wirklich Rahmengröße S (16,5") ? So empfielt es mir zumindest das Prefect Positioning System..


Also ich würde mir das mit der größe gut überlegen. Ich bin 179 und hab ein frx ltd in m. Ich hätte auf jeden fall von der Oberrohrlänge das L genommen, aber da wird mir der Radstand zu lang, und auch das Sitzrohr. M passt da besser, aber ich sitzte recht kurz und aufrecht. Das neue Torque ist vorne raus auf jeden Fall etwas länger. Das 6.0 ist ja sehr freeridig, hat also einen schön kurzen Vorbau. Deswegen glaub ich nicht, dass du mit der Oberrohrlänge vom m Rahmen probleme hättest. Da ist eh nur 1cm unterschied zwischen S und M. Das S hat mit 390mm aber ein sehr kurzes Sitzrohr, da musste die Sattelstütze extrem ausziehen zum Bergauffahren, wenn`s reicht. Der Radstand beim m ist mit 1141mm angenehm lang und es ist laufruhiger als s. Auch hat das neue Torque ja schön kurze Kettenstreben, also wirds kein Problem das bike auf`s hinterrad zu bekommen, auch bei den Größeren.
Also, kurz gesagt, ich an deiner Stelle würde M nehmen, aber das ist geschmacksache.

Achja, weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, ansonsten nach Koblenz fahren und ausprobieren! 

Für den Preis kann man bei der Ausstattung nicht meckern, vor allem hat es bereits den hochwertigen Dämpfer. Zweifachführung von e-thirteen noch dran bauen und gut ist!


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2009)

Also da ich ja das 2009er FRX ltd habe, muss ich zum 2010er sagen:

Das blau ist geil! Muss ich schon zugeben. Was mir auch gut gefällt, sind der Sunline Vorbau und Lenker. Besser als beim 09er!
Auch das endlich DH-Reifen dran sind, war dringend notwendig, die Reifen hatte ich auch sofort getauscht. Ob man jetzt lieber DeeMax oder die DTs hat ist Geschmacksache. Ich bin persönlich bin froh, dass ich die 2350 habe. Der Fox RC4 Dämpfer sollte ebenfalls ein ordentlicher Fortschritt zum DHX 5.0 sein.
So, nun aber was ich nicht verstehe: Warum immer noch Holzfeller Kurbeln? Wahrscheinlich auch noch wie letztes Jahr in 175mm. Da gehören Saint Kurbeln rein und ins m und s 170 und 165mm. Saint ist über 100g leichter und hat x-type system und das ist ja wohl besser als Holzfeller, oder?
Zweitens, hätten die im Zug der "Sunlineisierung" gleich weiter machen können und den ins Steuerrohr integrierten reduziersteuersatz von Sunline oder auch anderer Firma verbauen können. Dann käme die Front weiter runter und man hätte mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad in Kurven.

Ich werde im Frühjahr an meinem ein bischen umbauen:
- CCDB Dämpfer (Man wird das geil!!!)
- neuen Syntace flatriser in 740mm für flachere Front
- Cane Creek XXc Flush 2 Steuersatz für tiefere Front
- eventuell einen direct mount Vorbau

Und dann ist`s geiler als da 2010er. Ok, die Farbe ...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich werde im Frühjahr an meinem ein bischen umbauen:
> ...
> ...



Sicher dass du den im Frühjahr kaufen kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightyfive (28. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es gibt draht- und faltversionen. am torque sind die falt-versionen verbaut -> 870 g. vorne gooey gluey, hinten triple compound.



am 09er fr 7. vorne hinten GG. beide ca. 850g. kaputt gehen die nicht so lange man keine krassen steinfelder damit fährt. aber für dh sollte man eh 2 ply fahren. 



foreigner schrieb:


> Also da ich ja das 2009er FRX ltd habe, muss ich zum 2010er sagen:
> 
> Das blau ist geil! Muss ich schon zugeben. Was mir auch gut gefällt, sind der Sunline Vorbau und Lenker. Besser als beim 09er!
> Auch das endlich DH-Reifen dran sind, war dringend notwendig, die Reifen hatte ich auch sofort getauscht. Ob man jetzt lieber DeeMax oder die DTs hat ist Geschmacksache. Ich bin persönlich bin froh, dass ich die 2350 habe. Der Fox RC4 Dämpfer sollte ebenfalls ein ordentlicher Fortschritt zum DHX 5.0 sein.
> ...


holzfeller verstehe ich auch nicht. ich habe eine xt in 170mm montiert. sieht besser aus, ist viel leichter, habe mit der kurbel 592g gespart und hält viel besser!
mehr druck aufs VR? ich habe jetzt 20mm, 30mm 40mm und 50mm rise getestet. teilweise mit unterschiedlichen vorbaulängen und lenkerbreiten und muss sagen das man mit technik genug druck vorne drauf bekommt. zu flach sollte es MMn bei dem rad nicht sein und auch nicht soo breit wie alle immer sagen. bei einem richtigen dhler ok, aber eine singletrail rakete!? 

flache breite lenker sind halt grade trend schon lustig wenn leute mit unter 170cm mit fast 800mm lenkern ankommen. hauptsache breit sagen alle....wirklich getestet was pers. am besten ist hats jedoch kaum einer....aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen!

desweiteren solltest du die vorbaulängen der neuen modelle mal mit den alten vergleichen die fr serie hatte früher 40mm und nun ab 50mm. damit kommste ja auch ein wenig mehr nach vorne....so viel zum thema druck. außerdem ist ja das steuerrohr noch gekürzt bei den neuen modellen!!

ich fahre jetzt 45mm länge, 711 breite und 39mm rise und bin mehr als zufrieden!



steveo282 schrieb:


> habe eben die 10er modelle entdeckt..echt heiss. Das 6.0er gefällt mir gut im Bezug auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Was meint ihr zu dem Teil?
> Aber brauch ich mit 174 wirklich Rahmengröße S (16,5") ? So empfielt es mir zumindest das Prefect Positioning System..



ich fahre das fr bei 173cm in s. ist schon geil handlich, für touren meiner meinung nach auch brauchbar. sollte man aber probefahren!


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Torque-Gemeinde,

das Canyon PPS System empfielt Grösse M für das Torque Vertride mit meinen Abmessungen. 
Fahre seit zwei Jahren ein ES 7.0 in Grösse L und bin damit richtig zufrieden. 
Das Vertride hat gerade mal 3 mm mehr Oberrohr. Soll ich die Bestellung 
auf M korrigieren?


----------



## hopfer (28. Oktober 2009)

wen du mit dem L zu recht kommst solltest du auch dabei bleiben!
Ausserdem Lässt sie bei Größe L noch recht viel mit dem Vorbau machen wen du aufrechter sitzen möchtest.


----------



## eightyfive (28. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi Torque-Gemeinde,
> 
> das Canyon PPS System empfielt Grösse M für das Torque Vertride mit meinen Abmessungen.
> Fahre seit zwei Jahren ein ES 7.0 in Grösse L und bin damit richtig zufrieden.
> ...



da das rad ein freerider ist würde ich es in M nehmen. soll ja schön handlich und verspielt sein. Ich glaube zwar das du mit L auch klarkommen kannst, aber du musst dir halt überlegen was du damit machen willst ich würde bei so einem rad lieber die kleinere größe nehmen. 

ich fahr mit 173 S und bin super zufrieden.

Aber: bei so einem preis sollte man die anfahrt in kauf nehmen und probefahren. das habe ich auch gemacht und nur so kann man sicher sein.


----------



## isy007 (28. Oktober 2009)

Da spielt auch immer eine gehörige Portion persönliches Empfinden mit.
Ich fahre lieber das Kleinere Rad wenn es eine knappe Entscheidung ist.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich immer wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.
Habe ähnliche Werte bei 182cm und fahre das Nerve ES und bald das Torque LTD in M.

Edit: Klar eine Probefahrt wäre ideal - aber das kann ja nun noch eine Weile dauern bis die Räder im Showroom stehen.
(Ich konnte/wollte es auch nicht abwarten..)


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> 1. Lässt sich die Hammerschmidt einfach bei Bedarf auf normale 3fach umbauen? Habe noch ne RF Deus rumliegen. Spart wohl 700g - also 15kg statt 15,7kg
> 2. Leichte Tourenreifen - vorne Fat Albert - hinten NN - ca 400g weniger, oder wie schwer sind die Original Muddy Mary - macht 14,6 kg.
> 3. Alternativ zu den Deemax tourenfähigere Laufräder einbauen die auch was wegstecken - Idee ZTR Flow - DT240 Naben = 1750g statt 2150g - 400g weniger = 14,2kg.


1. - Schwachsinn, kannst du vergessen! Entweder oder, nach Bedarf tauschen ist VIEL zu umständlich.
2. - Fat Albert ist da sicher eine gute Alternative.
3. - Mein LRS ist mit 2130g (inkl. Textil-Felgenband) zwar deutlich schwerer, aber hat bestimmt auch nur die Hälfte gekostet  Der hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht und ist noch top in Schuss. Bei so einem extrem leichten LRS wäre ich da skeptisch...




nonem schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung welche Muddy Mary an dem Torque FR 9.0 verbaut sind bzw. was diese wiegen?


2,35 FR Gooey Gluey vorne und Tripple Nano hinten. Gewichte bei mir: TNC 837g  GG 1021g  Meine alten 08er hatten beide fast aufs Gramm genau Herstellerangabe 
Zu deinen restlichen Gewichtspar-Fragen schreib ich was im Lightfreerider-Thread...




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> MM FR Faltversion... Gewicht: zu leicht, deswegen gehn die auch so oft kaputt.


So einen Schwachsinn habe ich lange nicht gelesen... 




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich habs sehr billig und provisorisch mit nem Satz Schwalbe Tabletop Reifen gemacht.


Wow, cooler Tip! Was fährst du damit, nur Straße?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wäre ja mal interessant was die anderen iscg-kefü-fahrer so dazu sagen. giant_xtc? smubob?


Also soetwas habe ich bei mir noch nicht festgestellt, kann es momentan aber auch nicht nachprüfen. Bin studiumsbedingter WE-Pendler und das Torque steht zuhause...



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> man darf wohl die e-type-aufnahme feilend bearbeiten. diese lösung wird zur zeit noch von canyon geprüft.


D. h. sie wissen davon und haben es schon kommentiert? More information please!




Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> toll also kauf ich mir n frx und verschabbel die ganzen teile?
> 
> na das kann ja was werden


Habe ich bei meinem FR 9 kürzlich auch so gemacht. Habe somit dank Sparbuch-Aktion für Framekit, Bremse, Sattel und Reifen ca. 900 bezahlt  ...und die Teile hatte ich innerhalb einer guten Woche hier über den Bikemarkt weg. 




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Streben sind schön mit Neopren abgedeckt. Das klappern kommt auch
> eher vom unteren Teil des Kettentrums der schlackert. Kann ja schlecht
> gross - gross fahren damit der Kettenspanner ordentlich zieht.
> Hilft da eine Kettenführung ein wenig?


Neopren ist Mist! Nimm (Kork!-)Lenkerband vom Rennrad, das ist billig, leicht, sehr widerstandsfähig, super zu verarbeiten und hat 1000 mal bessere Dämpfungseigenschaften 
Und ja, eine KeFü hilft sehr viel. Ich fahre seit Jahren an allen MTBs den Blackspire Stinger - nie wieder ohne!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe die Freigabe erhalten, den ISCG-Adapter zu bearbeiten, da dieser nicht Teil des Rahmens ist.


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nochma bei canyon direkt angefragt wegen der kettenführung und bekam als antwort, dass es aufgrund des e-type-umwerfers NICHT möglich ist eine Kettenführung am ISCG zu montieren.....schade


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wenn du noch keine hast, kauf dir eine, die hinters Innenlager geklemmt wird. Ich hatte allerdings schon eine für ISCG (auch schon montiert, somit nicht mehr neu...) und habe keine Lust mir ne neue kaufen zu müssen. Diese Aussage finde ich persönlich allerdings nicht in Ordnung, da der ISCG-Standard gezielt für Kettenführungen beworben wird (egal ob einfach oder zweifach Kettenblatt), aber die Angelegenheit wurde in meinem Fall zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Oktober 2009)

Ist mMn absoluter Käse, eine BB-mount KeFü zu montieren, wenn ICSG vorhanden ist. Sehr komische Aussage von Canyon wie ich finde. Bzw. eher komisch konstruiert!  Dann lieber an noch einem (indirekten) Teil des Rahmens rumfeilen...


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *foreigner*
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Syntace ehrlich gesagt nein. Im zweifelsfall nehm ich was ähnliches. Gibt ja derzeit ein paar recht ordentliche Lenker.




> mehr druck aufs VR? ich habe jetzt 20mm, 30mm 40mm und 50mm rise getestet. teilweise mit unterschiedlichen vorbaulängen und lenkerbreiten und muss sagen das man mit technik genug druck vorne drauf bekommt. zu flach sollte es MMn bei dem rad nicht sein und auch nicht soo breit wie alle immer sagen. bei einem richtigen dhler ok, aber eine singletrail rakete!?



Naja, ich so übel fahr ich jetzt auch nicht, dass ich gar keinen Druck vorne drauf bringe, man muss sich aber ganz schön nach vorne lehnen. Ich hab die Front noch serienmäßig, also mit 40mm Vorbau, und 700 Lenker mit 30mm Rise und einem Spacer rausgenommen. Der andere zwischen Vorbau und oberer Gabelbürcke muss drin bleiben, weil Vorbau vorne an der Klemmung sonst mit der Brücke kolidiert. Jedenfalls, finde ich`s recht choppermäßig. Mir ist`s definitiv zu hoch. Einen integrierten Steuersatz werde ich bestimmt verbauen, das bringt einen guten Zentimeter (obere Lagerschalenhöhe). Die Untere Lagerschalenhöhe werde ich ausgleichen indem ich die Gabel ein bischen mehr nach unten raus ziehe, damit sich der Lenkwinkel nicht ändert. Beim Lenker müßte ich dann vielleicht nicht ganz so flach gehen. Diese fast geraden wie Gravity 777 gefallen mir rein optisch gar nicht. Vielleicht würde ein 20mm Rise Lenker dann auch gehen. 
Bei der Breite finde ich 740mm einen ganz netten Kompromis. Beim aktuellen 700er denke ich mir immer, dass da etwas mehr schon nett wäre, und 2cm rechts und links, wären ja ganz ok. Dass es Leute gibt die mit viel zu breiten Lenkern unterwegs sind, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wenn man mal DH-Worldcup schaut und da 1,65m Frauen mit 800 mm Lenkern fahren und sich wundern, weshalb sie nicht mehr ums Eck kommen, das ist schon amüsant.


----------



## eightyfive (29. Oktober 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei Syntace ehrlich gesagt nein. Im zweifelsfall nehm ich was ähnliches. Gibt ja derzeit ein paar recht ordentliche Lenker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




20mm ist gut. da kannst du noch gut mit einem spacer mal nen cm rauf ohne das es bescheuert wirkt. ich kann dir den reverse fli xxl empfehlen. nimm denn auch ruhig ganz breit!! absägen geht immer! aber testen ist schon wichtig, sagst ja selber das es dir taugen muss. 

wenn man sich mal einige freeride dh videos ansieht bemerkt man auch das es leute mit "normalen" lenkern gibt die sehr schnell sind und auch an fahrern mit monsterflatbars drankleben


----------



## ChrisPi (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht woher diese "Mode" mit den breiten Lenkern jetzt kommt,hat aber wie immer zwei Seiten.Ich hab schon vor Jahren Motorräder (Rennsemmeln) auf Streetfighter umgebaut u. dabei statt den Stummellenkern breite Flatbars oder Endurolenker montiert.Dadurch war das Handling deutlich besser weil sich durch die breiten Lenker eine größere Hebelwirkung ergibt.Allerdings gilt das nur bis zu einer gewissen Breite die je nach Person unterschiedlich ist.Danach,also wenns zu breit wird,kommen wieder mehr Nachteile zum tragen: der Weg,also die Lenkbewegung wird länger,dadurch wird der Oberkörper unnötig rumgeschoben.Speziell beim Freeriden gehts auch oft genug verdammt eng an Bäumen,Felsen etc. vorbei,da ist zu breit auch nur Nachteil.Auf reinen DH-Strecken ist dagegen meist genügend Platz.
Der breite Lenker hilft aber abgesehen von weniger Lenkkraft auch auf technischen,langsamen Sachen das Gleichgewicht besser zu halten.
Im Endeffekt muß das jeder für sich selbst ausprobiern.Ich bin auf den 750er am Dropzone gespannt u. werd den erstmal einige Zeit testen.Kürzen ist ja kein Problem.Aber alles was breiter ist kommt für mich keinesfalls in Frage,da wirds dann zu unökonomisch vom Bewegungsablauf.
Was mich evtl. eher stört sind die 30mm Rise.Komme jetzt mit Flatbar u. negativem VRO-Vorbau super zurecht.Solange sich das Bike noch leicht genug hochziehen lässt mag ichs vorne möglichst tief,hab dadurch nur Vorteile bemerkt
MfG Chris


----------



## sirphillmo (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage ist vielleicht nicht gerade zum Thema, aber gibt es das Torque ES noch in 2010. Momentan sind sie ja noch erhältlich und mich würde interessieren ob das auch noch eine weile so bleibt.

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2009)

ähm, die 2010er modelpalette ist grad online... und was seh ich da? riiiiiischtiiiiisch, zwei torque es modelle... warum sollte sich das ändern?!?


----------



## sirphillmo (29. Oktober 2009)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Momentan sind sie ja noch erhältlich und mich würde interessieren ob das auch noch eine weile so bleibt.



Das war zwar nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber ich danke dir für deine Teilnahme.


----------



## Blackwater Park (29. Oktober 2009)

wieso sollten sie das torque ES rausnehmen? dann wÃ¤re ja das alpinist fÃ¼r 3000â¬ das einzige torque mit absenkbarer gabel. es gibt aber ne riesige zielgruppe, die long-travel-enduros im bereich 2000-3000â¬ suchen, mit denen man auch lange anstiege bequem bewÃ¤ltigen kann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2009)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Das war zwar nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber ich danke dir für deine Teilnahme.



die frage ist doch eher, was dich dazu bewegt, das in frage zu stellen? warum sollte es denn nicht noch ne weile so bleiben? wie kommst du zu der annahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Thema Lenkerbreite (hab ich mir noch nie gestellt, denn der verbaute passt perfekt) gestaltet sich bei unseren Trails ganz einfach. Es gibt eine Schlüsselstelle, bei welcher es zwischen 2 Bäumen durchgeht. Die sind ziemlich genau 750mm weit auseinander. Mit meinem Lenker ergibt das gut 2cm Luft auf jeder Seite. Entsprechende Geschwindigkeit vorausgesetzt ist das so schon ausreichend Nervenkitzel. Bei 750er Lenker brauchts den Versuch erst garnicht.


----------



## litefreak (29. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Sinn macht ein X.9 Long Cage am Dropzone? oder ist es ein weiterer Fehler?

Noch eine andere Frage: Was macht mehr Sinn (sowohl vom Aufwand als auch von den Kosten)
1) Den Dropzone zu einem Enduro umzubauen oder
2) Dem Alpinist eine HS zu verpassen
mit dem Ziel ein dem Torque ES 9.0 ähnliches Modell mit dem neuen Rahmen aufzubauen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Was macht mehr Sinn (sowohl vom Aufwand als auch von den Kosten)
> 1) Den Dropzone zu einem Enduro umzubauen oder
> 2) Dem Alpinist eine HS zu verpassen


Das hängt davon ab, in welcher Robustheit DU die Anbauteile brauchst (Laufräder usw).


----------



## nismo2002 (30. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi Torque-Gemeinde,
> 
> das Canyon PPS System empfielt Grösse M für das Torque Vertride mit meinen Abmessungen.
> Fahre seit zwei Jahren ein ES 7.0 in Grösse L und bin damit richtig zufrieden.
> ...



Bin 184cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge und kenne dein Dilemma nur zu gut.
Fahre mein XC bereits in L (hat 605mm Oberrohr).
Und ich habe mich nach langem hin und her schliesslich für L entschieden (> Alpinist) - hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr beim M (440mm).


----------



## dragon-777 (30. Oktober 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Bin 184cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge und kenne dein Dilemma nur zu gut.
> Fahre mein XC bereits in L (hat 605mm Oberrohr).
> Und ich habe mich nach langem hin und her schliesslich für L entschieden (> Alpinist) - hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr beim M (440mm).



Sitzrohr ist doch egal, die fallen bei den meisten Enduros oder Freeridern doch gerne sehr kurz aus, um die nötige Schrittfreiheit zu schaffen. Oberrohrlänge ist doch der spannende Faktor.
Hast Du mal probiert, einzelne Werte im PPS zu ändern? Wenn ja, wann springt das Ding auf M um? Nur mal so aus Neugierde.


----------



## _mike_ (30. Oktober 2009)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich hab nochma bei canyon direkt angefragt wegen der kettenführung und bekam als antwort, dass es aufgrund des e-type-umwerfers NICHT möglich ist eine Kettenführung am ISCG zu montieren.....schade



Heißt das etwa das sich der Umwerfer unf der Adapter in die Quere kommen?
Warum brauchts den Überhaupt, ist ja bei anderen Bikes auch net so.
Würde da vieleicht der NC-17 Tensioner Stinger, E-Type Umwerfer,
ISCG '05 Standard funktionieren.....da schraubt man den Umwerfer an die KeFü dran.

Ich möchte mein Playzone unbedingt mit Stinger fahren, denn auf HS umzubauen hab ich keinen Bock....und das Gap zum Dropzone ist mir zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Sitzrohr ist doch egal, die fallen bei den meisten Enduros oder Freeridern doch gerne sehr kurz aus, um die nötige Schrittfreiheit zu schaffen. Oberrohrlänge ist doch der spannende Faktor.
> Hast Du mal probiert, einzelne Werte im PPS zu ändern? Wenn ja, wann springt das Ding auf M um? Nur mal so aus Neugierde.



naja, wenn man noch touren fahren will, ist das meiner meinung nach nicht egal. hab ne schrittlänge von 88 cm und bei M würden mir bergauf die knie platzen. bei L hab ich die sattelstütze auf's maximum ausgezogen. das passt dann ganz gut.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Bin 184cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge und kenne dein Dilemma nur zu gut.
> Fahre mein XC bereits in L (hat 605mm Oberrohr).
> Und ich habe mich nach langem hin und her schliesslich für L entschieden (> Alpinist) - hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr beim M (440mm).



Hi nismo & Mettwurst,

fahre mein ES jetzt mehr als 4.000 km und bin mit der Grösse L super 
zufrieden. Hab gestern abend nochmal die Geometriedaten verglichen
zwischen ES und Vertride in Grösse L: 3 mm am Oberrohr und 28 mm 
Radstand. Da ich die meisten Hm selber kurble bleibt's beim L. Würde
ich nur im Baikpark rumhüpfen, wäre sicherlich ein M besser.

Jetzt warten wir mal bis Mai )


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja, wenn man noch touren fahren will, ist das meiner meinung nach nicht egal. hab ne schrittlänge von 88 cm und bei M würden mir bergauf die knie platzen. bei L hab ich die sattelstütze auf's maximum ausgezogen. das passt dann ganz gut.



kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir ist die Sattelstütze beim Hochtreten ein kleines bissl über das zulässige Maß ausgefahren. Bei "M" hätt ich keine Chance. Schrittlänge passt etwa, Größe auch ähnlich. Daher lieber "L".


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn macht ein X.9 Long Cage am Dropzone? oder ist es ein weiterer Fehler?
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: Was macht mehr Sinn (sowohl vom Aufwand als auch von den Kosten)
> 1) Den Dropzone zu einem Enduro umzubauen oder
> ...



Das Longcage find ich auch für totalen Schwachsinn,wenns denn wirklich so ist.Werd ich auf jeden Fall umbaun auf mein Saint-Shadow.
Für ein ES-ähnliches Modell würd ich das Alpinist umbauen,denn die Totem-Coil u. Deemax-Felgen sind eher für Hardcore-Einsätze gedacht u. treiben natürlich das Gewicht ziemlich rauf


----------



## nismo2002 (30. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi nismo & Mettwurst,
> 
> fahre mein ES jetzt mehr als 4.000 km und bin mit der Grösse L super
> zufrieden. Hab gestern abend nochmal die Geometriedaten verglichen
> ...



Hi Monsterwade,

(geiler Nick übrigens  )
genau aus dem gleichen Grund habe ich L bestellt. Hier in meiner Gegend heisst es auch: "Was ich runter will, muss ich vorher hochkurbeln." 
Deshalb bei mir auch das Alpinist mit absenkbarer Talas...

Danke nochmal für die Bestätigung, dass L die richtige Entscheidung war 

greez
nismo


----------



## litefreak (30. Oktober 2009)

Beim Dropzone würde ich folgendes ändern:
1) Totem Coil		<-> Fox 36 Talas
2) Maxxis Minion DH	<-> Schwalbe Fat Albert
Der Rest würde mir vorerst passen.

Beim Alpinist würde dagegen sich ändern:
1) XT Kurbel		<-> HS Kurbel (AM)
2) XT Shadow		<-> X.9 Short Cage
3) XT Schalthebel		<-> X.9 Schalthebel

Daher die Frage was bzgl. dieser Punkte sich finanziell mehr lohnt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Daher die Frage was bzgl. dieser Punkte sich finanziell mehr lohnt?


Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz -- erwartest du, dass jemand anderer die Preise für dich recherchiert u. die Sache durchrechnet?


----------



## litefreak (30. Oktober 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz -- erwartest du, dass jemand anderer die Preise fÃ¼r dich recherchiert u. die Sache durchrechnet?



NatÃ¼rlich nichtâ¦ dies habe ich auch selbst bereits getan. In beiden FÃ¤llen werden ca. 400-450â¬ zu investieren sein. Schwer abzuschÃ¤tzen ist, wie gut/schlecht der Verkauf laufen wÃ¼rde.
Anbei eine AbschÃ¤tzung fÃ¼r den Alpinist umbau.

Da jedoch schon einige Ã¤hnliche Umbauten hinter sich haben, dachte ich eher an einen Tip zu welchem Umbau ich tendieren sollte.


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

wen ich das richtig deute dann willst du eine Enduro mit Hammerschmidt richtig?
Da ist der Alpinist die bessere Wahl da er als Enduro ausgelegt ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehe ich auch so -- die Anbauteile u. Laufräder des Alpinist dürften besser passen. (Gewicht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich tendiere auch zum Umbau des Alpinistenâ¦ sind meine Verkaufspreise realistisch?


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

nicht wirklich:

Umwerfer 15â¬
Schaltwerk 20â¬
Schalthebel 30â¬
Kurbel 80â¬


----------



## Rines (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich weiss die frage gabs bestimmt scho zum xten mal aber ich bin zu faul zum suchen^^
kann ich ins torque es einen minitou isx6 einbauen? hab gesehn das er auf dem torque ldt. eingebaut war, aber das ES hat einbaulänge 222*63mm.
Der manitou aber 222*70mm. Is das dann einfach so wie beim fr mehr federweg? oder gabs da en speziellen mit 222*63mm???
würde gern meinen Monarch loswerden.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja hat dann 170mm Federweg


----------



## Rines (30. Oktober 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja hat dann 170mm Federweg



ist das dann auch In ordnung? schleift dann nix? oder is das von canyon freigeben? klar das ldt hat den dämpfer drin, aber war das auch sicher 222*70mm? dann würd ich mich mal nach dem dämpfer schlau machen.
trotzdem schonma danke


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist alles kein Problem.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (31. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch nen vivid mit 222/70 drin...beim einbau macht das keinen unterschied und auch beim fahren tut sich da nix. ist alles kein problem. der vivid macht allet mit und da geht nix kaputt und ich hab n torque von 2007 mit 160mm aufm hinterbau stehen


----------



## Rines (31. Oktober 2009)

alles klar vielen dank


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiss die frage gabs bestimmt scho zum xten mal aber ich bin zu faul zum suchen^^
> kann ich ins torque es einen minitou isx6 einbauen? hab gesehn das er auf dem torque ldt. eingebaut war, aber das ES hat einbaulänge 222*63mm.
> Der manitou aber 222*70mm. Is das dann einfach so wie beim fr mehr federweg? oder gabs da en speziellen mit 222*63mm???
> würde gern meinen Monarch loswerden.



Der hier hat 63mm, gibts bei der Bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-isx-6-ev...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a544312ad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (31. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der hier hat 63mm, gibts bei der Bucht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-isx-6-ev...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a544312ad




im text steht aber : 
"....h mach seit über 15 Jahren Maschinenbau.
*Einbaulänge ist 222 *70*
Die Visuellen mängel beschre..."


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2009)

macht seit 15 jahren maschinenbau, aber bezeichnet den dämpferkolben als pleuelstange und schreibt es auch noch falsch?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> im text steht aber :
> "....h mach seit über 15 Jahren Maschinenbau.
> *Einbaulänge ist 222 *70*
> Die Visuellen mängel beschre..."



Zitat: _Ein Manitou ISX 07 baugleich 08 ausgebaut aus Canyon_

Der 07er hat AFAIK immer 63mm gehabt. Meiner von 08 hat 70mm. 
Frag ihn halt ob er mal seine "Pleuelstange" messen mag  ....ansonsten, frisch vom Service, wenn der Preis stimmt, warum nicht.


----------



## Rines (31. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zitat: _Ein Manitou ISX 07 baugleich 08 ausgebaut aus Canyon_
> 
> Der 07er hat AFAIK immer 63mm gehabt. Meiner von 08 hat 70mm.
> Frag ihn halt ob er mal seine "Pleuelstange" messen mag  ....ansonsten, frisch vom Service, wenn der Preis stimmt, warum nicht.




hehe ich wollt schon nix sagen, aber wer das angebot liest ^^ 
dann weiss man schon alles über das ding...^^


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja - da steht (zwischen den Zeilen) dass er keinen Plan hat, sich wohl als der Evolver auf Garantie bei Canyon war einen andren geholt hat und den Evolver seither nicht wieder eingebaut hat. 

Dann wäre er ja quasi wie neu. Ausser der Verkäufer will so Schlaumeier wie uns reinlegen  ....für nen Hunni würde ich mir den als Ersatz hinlegen...


----------



## wookie (31. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand schonmal ne rohloff in ein torque eingebaut? ich weis nicht wie ich das mit der drehmomentabstützung der rohloff hinbekommen soll, der von rohloff verfügbare speedbone geht mit der PM-aufnahme hinten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (31. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja - da steht (zwischen den Zeilen) dass er keinen Plan hat, sich wohl als der Evolver auf Garantie bei Canyon war einen andren geholt hat und den Evolver seither nicht wieder eingebaut hat.
> 
> Dann wäre er ja quasi wie neu. Ausser der Verkäufer will so Schlaumeier wie uns reinlegen  ....für nen Hunni würde ich mir den als Ersatz hinlegen...


hm^^ weiss net ob ich dem vertrauen würd


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Oktober 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Deshalb bei mir auch das Alpinist mit absenkbarer Talas...
> 
> greez
> nismo



Hi nismo, 

werde die Totem gleich gegen eine 2-Step tauschen. Damit kurbelt
es sich doch besser bergauf.

Happy Trails
Monster


----------



## 2slow4U (1. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr ein AM holen aber die neuen Torques lassen mich schon in's grübeln kommen. 
Ich würde dabei zum Alpinist tendieren denn es ist ja quasi ein AM nur Stabiler und mit mehr Federweg aber natürlich auch etwas schwerer.
Jedoch würde das Alpinist meinen Finanziellen Rahmen sprengen und ich schwanke jetzt zwischen einem AM 7.0 (2000 Euro war halt ursprünglich mein Limit, welches ich mir gesetzt hatte) oder einem Torque Trailflow (leider 400 Euronen mehr aber würde zur Not grade noch gehen )
Ich denke halt so ein Torque Rahmen lebt wesentlich länger als einer vom Nerve, weil nicht so dünnwandig, besser verstärkt, langlebigere Lager etc., und es kommt mir auch nicht so auf's schnelle bergauf fahren an, sondern ich will in erster Linie Spass beim runterfahr'n haben. Bergauf sollte man aber trotzdem problemlos kommen...
Was denkt ihr: Kommt man beim Trailflow mit der 160 mm Fox Van vernünftig auch steile Anstiege rauf oder wird man ne absenkbare Gabel vermissen? Immerhin ist sie ja mit 160 mm z.B. gegenüber ner 180 mm Totem quasi schon 20 mm abgesenkt 
Die 15,4 kg des Trailflow kann man ja im Lauf der Zeit, wenn sich der Geldbeutel wieder erholt hat, noch etwas abspecken...

Gruß, 2slow


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. November 2009)

also ich denke mit der fox kommste gut bergauf und bergab. das sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2009)

Rauftreten ist keine große Sache, auch ohne Talas.


----------



## Rines (1. November 2009)

2slow4U schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr ein AM holen aber die neuen Torques lassen mich schon in's grübeln kommen.
> Ich würde dabei zum Alpinist tendieren denn es ist ja quasi ein AM nur Stabiler und mit mehr Federweg aber natürlich auch etwas schwerer.
> ...



Ich bin mim hardtail gefahren 100mm gabel und kann sagen mit meinem  neuen torque kann ich dieselben strekcen problemlos fahren^^ ausser berg runter erahnen sich ungeahnte möglichkeiten. und berg hoch ist es nicht so schlimm.. ausser wenns wirklich mal richtig steil geht.. dann sitzt man wie en affe auf dem rad^^ aber wirklich nur wenns extrem ist.. und so stücke halt ich eh net lange durch.. fürs normale berg hoch sind 160mmm top


----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2009)

Nunja, steil ist an sich auch mit 180mm vorn kein Thema, aber wenn es steil UND lang wird (so ab 2-300hm am Stück richtig steil), nervts dann schon. 

Wobei hier noch keiner das neue Torque hat und das soll ja noch viel besser den Berg hoch fahren.


----------



## Groudon (1. November 2009)

Wieso verbaut Canyon im Vertride nicht die absenkbare Totem (gibt es doch?) - das wäre ja nochmal besser und soviel schwerer denke ich mla net ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2009)

vermutlich weil die Absenkfunktion bei der Totem nicht funktioniert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. November 2009)

Ja, 2-step erzeugt nach wie vor Probleme. Bin froh, dass Canyon das net verbaut.

Was ich allerdings net verstehe, ist warum RS keine Totem mit U-Turn anbietet. Seit Jahren bewährt, die feine Stahlfederkennlinie bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2009)

jepp, diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.


----------



## Rines (1. November 2009)

hey weiss einer ob der Manitou evolver isx6 aus dem FR in das ES passt? also von den buchsen her?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2009)

ja er passt, nen freund hatte meinen mal zum Einbautest in seinem 2008er Torque ES.


----------



## JaniK (1. November 2009)

Hi!

Does anyone knows the exact model of cane creek headset build in Torque. It  was the same model in product years 2006, 2007 and 2008. (maybe also in 2009, not sure)
Thank you very much!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Würde da vieleicht der NC-17 Tensioner Stinger, E-Type Umwerfer, ISCG '05 Standard funktionieren.....da schraubt man den Umwerfer an die KeFü dran.
> 
> Ich möchte mein Playzone unbedingt mit Stinger fahren


Nope, funktioniert nicht! Der Anschlag für die Zughülse des Umwerfers ist ab 2009 (oder schon 2008?) am Hinterbau, sowie auch die Umwerferaufnahme, d. h. der Umwerfer schwingt mit dem Hinterbau mit. Das Tretlager inkl. ISCG dagegen sitzt aber am Hauptrahmen und wenn man den Umwerfer da befestigen würde, bewegt sich beim Einfedern der Zug vom Umwerfer weg - der Effekt dürfte klar sein 
Kann aber sein, dass das beim 2010er schon wieder anders aussieht...!




Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Rauftreten ist keine große Sache, auch ohne Talas.


Korrekt! Habe meine Lyrik seit sie im Torque arbeitet genau 1 Mal abgesenkt gehabt und da hab ich kurz drauf eh geschoben, weil es ZU steil war...




Groudon schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut Canyon im Vertride nicht die absenkbare Totem (gibt es doch?) - das wäre ja nochmal besser und soviel schwerer denke ich mla net ...


Täusch dich da mal nicht!! Die 2009er Solo Air wiegt knapp 2,7kg fahrbereit, die 2010er sollte keinesfalls schwerer sein. Die 2010er 2-Step hat ein User hier mit fast aufs Gramm genau 3kg gewogen...!




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings net verstehe, ist warum RS keine Totem mit U-Turn anbietet. Seit Jahren bewährt, die feine Stahlfederkennlinie bleibt.


Das alte Dilemma... ich sags schon seit Jahren, dass eine Totem U-Turn *die* Touren-FR-Über-Gabel wäre. Da können sämtliche andere Hersteller mit ihrem aktuellen Programm einpacken...!




JaniK schrieb:


> Does anyone knows the exact model of cane creek headset build in Torque. It  was the same model in product years 2006, 2007 and 2008. (maybe also in 2009, not sure)
> Thank you very much!


I can only tell you, that the 2009 bikes have a FSA Headset (tapered steerer!). So you can now be sure, the 2009 models do not match


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2009)

Ach übrigens... bei mir stöß die Umwerferaufnahme auch am Stinger bzw. der ISCG-Aufnahme an  Also nächstes WE nochmal am Rahmen rumdrehmeln.


----------



## schappi (3. November 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, 2-step erzeugt nach wie vor Probleme. Bin froh, dass Canyon das net verbaut.
> 
> Was ich allerdings net verstehe, ist warum RS keine Totem mit U-Turn anbietet. Seit Jahren bewährt, die feine Stahlfederkennlinie bleibt.



Verstehe ich auch nicht
Das wäre auch meine Traumgabel!
genauso verstehe ich nicht warum Fox keine 38er (mit 180mm anbietet)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MT3ike (3. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mal eure Meinung hören im Bezug Bike-aufrüsten:
(Passt eh akuell super zum Thread da es ja um 180 Gabeln geht ;-)

Ich möchte mein ES8.0 ein bisschen mehr auf downhill tunen und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die BOS N'dee ans bike zu schraubn love: BOS)

Und falls möglich den monarch gegen eine fox/bos stahlfeder zu tauschen (weiß aber nicht ob das überhaupt technisch möglich ist)
Frage1: gibt es stahlfeder-dämpfer der ins torque es passt? einbaulänge buchsendurchmesser, usw?

2.Frage....hält das ES eine bisschen ruppigere fahrweise....single trails mit drops.... überhaupt aus, oder ist es von Vorn herein besser auf ein "robusteres" bike (zB FRX)zu sparen.

Mein 6Monate altes TES bringe ich kaum übers herz zu verkaufen.....(hab echt lange darauf gewartet, dass ich es überhaupt bekomme)

Gruß MT3ike


----------



## isy007 (3. November 2009)

Du hast es erst 6M? Hört sich dann nach einem klaren Fehlkauf an?
Andererseits kannste es ja noch als neuwertig verbimmeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (3. November 2009)

Fehlkauf würde ich nicht sagen - mir gehts da eigentlich genauso. Anfangs dachte ich noch ein Nerve AM würde vollkommen ausreichen. Um doch mehr Reserven zu haben griff ich zum Torque ES.
Kaum hatte ich das Bike unter dem Hintern wuchs der Horizont der Bikewelt und ein waschechter 180mm Freerider ist heiß ersehnt.

Sowas weiß man eben erst im Nachhinein  

Heute würde ich ehern zum Torque FR oder besser nocht dem neuen Dropzone greifen.
Aber tauschen oder gar verkaufen ist dann auch nicht so leicht. 

Wenn man sich mal die Produktbeschreibung des 2009ner Torque ES LTD angesehen hat, wurde dies als Alleskönner ( Endurotour- Freeride - Downhill ) beschrieben. Einziger - meiner Meinung nach - relevanter unterschied zu den nicht LTD Torques ist der besser Dämpfer. 
Der Rahmen ist auch laut Canyon Bikeparktauglich. Natürlich kommt das Torque ES früher an seine Belastungsgrenze als z. B. das  Troque FR oder sogar FRX

PS: Sollte jemand tauschen wollen  - ich bin ganz Ohr


----------



## MT3ike (3. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kaum hatte ich das Bike unter dem Hintern wuchs der Horizont der Bikewelt und ein waschechter 180mm Freerider ist heiÃ ersehnt.
> 
> Sowas weiÃ man eben erst im Nachhinein



So ist es mir leider auch ergangen....wenn ich mit der jetztigen erkenntnis mein Bike gekauft hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤re es sicher min. ein fr oder sogar das frx ltd geworden. 
Ich dachte nur jetzt, wenn ich mein bike verkaufe und mir ein neues zuleg wird das sicher teurer als wenn ich gabel/dÃ¤mpfer tausche (~700â¬ fÃ¼r ne totem und 1000â¬ fÃ¼r die  bos ;-) wenn ich dann die fox 36 noch verkaufen wÃ¼rde 

Das ist einfach zum Haareausreisen....jetzt hat man ein super bike fÃ¼r â¬â¬â¬â¬ und merkt dann dass es "reicht" aber man eigentlich etwas besseres brÃ¤uchte!

So nebenbei, was ist ein Torque es 8.0 6Monate noch wert?


----------



## -Soulride- (3. November 2009)

Mountainbiker sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen...

Ich hab mir mein FR 7 geholt und bin super zufrieden. Trotzdem bin ich schon am schauen wo ich nächstes Jahr investiere ums Gewicht noch runter zu kriegen, natürlich ohne die Fahrleistungen zu verschlechtern.

Und nein, ich tausche nicht gegen ein ES


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Und nein, ich tausche nicht gegen ein ES



D'oh


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

MT3ike schrieb:


> So nebenbei, was ist ein Torque es 8.0 6Monate noch wert?



max 2000
weiß ich vom letzten Jahr


----------



## MT3ike (3. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> max 2000
> weiß ich vom letzten Jahr


 

das wäre verkraftbar.....dacht ich liege da schon bei 1500 oder so.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (3. November 2009)

Mal was anderes, ich bin letztens hier irgendwo drüber gestolpert wie man die Bilder von den Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage in hoher Auflösung kriegt. Problem: Ich hätte gern ein Bild vom 09er Torque FR 7 in schwarz. Das gibts nur leider scheinbar nicht mehr auf der HP, zumindest gehen die alten Links nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand ob man mit einem anderen Link noch an die alten Bikes ran kommt oder hat vielleicht noch ein Bild auf dem PC das er mir schicken könnte?


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

MT3ike schrieb:


> das wäre verkraftbar.....dacht ich liege da schon bei 1500 oder so.......



ich sagte ja max. ich hätte mein 8.0 damals für 1950 verkaufen können
allerdings war meins etwas aufgerüstet worden also vielleicht so 1800-1900


----------



## Jogi (3. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich bin letztens hier irgendwo drüber gestolpert wie man die Bilder von den Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage in hoher Auflösung kriegt. Problem: Ich hätte gern ein Bild vom 09er Torque FR 7 in schwarz. Das gibts nur leider scheinbar nicht mehr auf der HP, zumindest gehen die alten Links nicht mehr.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man mit einem anderen Link noch an die alten Bikes ran kommt oder hat vielleicht noch ein Bild auf dem PC das er mir schicken könnte?



Hier drücken


----------



## -Soulride- (3. November 2009)

Danke Jogi, wie bereits geschrieben kenn ich den Post. Aber man kommt nicht mehr an die 09er Bikes ran, ausser ich mach was falsch.


----------



## Jogi (3. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Danke Jogi, wie bereits geschrieben kenn ich den Post. Aber man kommt nicht mehr an die 09er Bikes ran, ausser ich mach was falsch.



FR7 geht tats. nicht mehr. Anscheinend nur noch Modelle, die noch im Programm sind (z. B. ES 9.0)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. November 2009)

Hab nochmal die Links rausgekramt:



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hier mal die *Canyon MTB's-Großbild Links* zusammengefasst:
> 
> Torque FRX 9 LTD "traffic white"
> Torque FRX 9 "sandblasted anodized black"
> ...





Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hier das copper:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9/bronze/wallpaper.jpg
> 
> ...




Und JA, viele davon gehen nicht mehr. Schade.


----------



## MT3ike (3. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich sagte ja max. ich hätte mein 8.0 damals für 1950 verkaufen können
> allerdings war meins etwas aufgerüstet worden also vielleicht so 1800-1900



Für einen Richtwert ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht. ein bisschen geld ist bereits aber auch bei mir ins bike geflossen (vorbau-holzfeller/reverse lenker/ straitline bashguard/22-36 kettenblatt/ e13 KeFü....)

Ps: vieleicht hatt ja jemand interesse?Bike ist überhaupt erst fast 5Monate alt (erhalten mitte juni, aufgrund etwas langer lieferzeiten in diesem zeitraum  )


----------



## legalalien (3. November 2009)

MT3ike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mal eure Meinung hören im Bezug Bike-aufrüsten:
> (Passt eh akuell super zum Thread da es ja um 180 Gabeln geht ;-)
> ...




Ich hab mein Torque ES Modell 2008 vor kurzem Umgebaut. Nun werkeln anstelle der FOX Talas RC2 eine Totem IS Coil und statt des RockShox Monarch ein Fox DHX 4. Nach den beiden Testfahrten bin ich voll zufrieden  Der Unterschied zwischen "Stahl"- und "Luftfederung" macht sich bei den Abfahrten positiv bemerkar. 
Uphill geht trotz des Mehrgewichts noch passabel, durch das höhere Cockpit hats Bike eine Neigung zum Lupfen des Vorderrads bei steilen Anstiegen, kann man aber noch gegendrücken. Leicht zu verschmerzen gegen die bessere Downhillperformance 

Hinweis noch: der DHX 4 passt in meinen "S" Rahmen allerdings wirklich grade so rein. Es passt nur noch ein Papier zwischen Rahmen und Piggypack wenn es voll eingefedert ist.

Alles in allem


----------



## -Soulride- (3. November 2009)

Die Links die nicht mehr funtkionieren sind von den Bikes die 2010 nicht mehr im Programm sind. Deswegen nochmal die Frage, hat vielleicht noch jemand ein Bild von einem 09er Torque FR 7 in schwarz GESPEICHERT? Wenn ja würd ich mich über eine PN freuen!


----------



## Gades (3. November 2009)

um sich die die Wallpaper der einzelnen räder herunter zu laden muss man eigentlich immer nur 2 sachen abändern.

1. den namen. der sollte jeder selbst heraus finden können
2. die farbe. die muss man im quelltext suchen

Farben:
Sand Blasted Anodized Black -> s-b-a-black
Graphite Grey -> m-grey-metal
Autoscooter Blue Metallic -> a-blue-metal
Smoke Grey -> c-titan
Traffic White -> t-white
raw oder raw silver -> r-silver 

sehr komisch. bei den nerves zeigt er mir immernoch die farbe für anodizes black an. ist das bei euch auch so?

weitere folgen noch

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/*torque-8-alpinist/s-b-a-black*/wallpaper.jpg

einfach den link kopieren und die 2 sachen abändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (3. November 2009)

Ich hätte gern ein hochauflösendes Bild vom Playzone....das auf der Website sieht irgendwie nicht ganz echt aus, besonders die Sticker an der Gabel


----------



## Gades (3. November 2009)

also in schwarz
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-6-playzone/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## MT3ike (3. November 2009)

legalalien schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Torque ES Modell 2008 vor kurzem Umgebaut. Nun werkeln anstelle der FOX Talas RC2 eine Totem IS Coil und statt des RockShox Monarch ein Fox DHX 4. Nach den beiden Testfahrten bin ich voll zufrieden  Der Unterschied zwischen "Stahl"- und "Luftfederung" macht sich bei den Abfahrten positiv bemerkar.
> Uphill geht trotz des Mehrgewichts noch passabel, durch das höhere Cockpit hats Bike eine Neigung zum Lupfen des Vorderrads bei steilen Anstiegen, kann man aber noch gegendrücken. Leicht zu verschmerzen gegen die bessere Downhillperformance
> 
> Hinweis noch: der DHX 4 passt in meinen "S" Rahmen allerdings wirklich grade so rein. Es passt nur noch ein Papier zwischen Rahmen und Piggypack wenn es voll eingefedert ist.
> ...




nach so einem Erfahrungsbericht habe ich bis jetzt gesucht!! 

@legalalien : bis jetzt keinerlei sonstigen probleme mit dem rahmen (Schnellspannachse am hinterrad)?

Denn ich hab mich wirlich in di BOS-elemente   und ein neurad würde verdampt ins  gehen


----------



## Monsterwade (3. November 2009)

Hoi Canyon-Riders,

wie kommt Ihr eigentlich drauf, das die Totem Two-Step mehr Probs hat als die
die Totem Air ???

Die Two-Step ist doch bei absenkbarer Gabel nur 280 Gramm schwerer. 

Grez
Monster


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. November 2009)

Von dem Gepimpten Torque ES würde ich sehr gerne mal Fotos sehen 

Lohnt es sich denn rein Preis/Leistungs Mäßig sich das Torque um eine neue Gabel und Dämpfer zu pimpen als sich z. b. ein Playzone zusätzlich als Hardcore Möre anzuschaffen ?


----------



## dasLasso (3. November 2009)

hi, kurze frage, hab allerdings nicht allzuviel gestöbert.., ich versteh nicht so ganz den unterschiedlichen einsatzzweck von ES 8 und Alpinist. ES8 ist leichter, Alpinist soll aber doch eher in die richtung allround enduro gehen. 
kann das jemand erklären? bis auf hinterbaudämpfer und lenker ohnehin recht ähnlich. oder ist der "new" rahmen völlig anders? merci vorweg!


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Der neu rahmen soll um einiges besser sein z.b. weniger wippen und er hat ganz klar den besseren Dämpfer drin.

was sich Canyon Damit Gedacht hat die ES Serie bei zu behalten Verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> wie kommt Ihr eigentlich drauf, das die Totem Two-Step mehr Probs hat als die
> die Totem Air ???


Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern im Forum? Es finden sich massenhaft Berichte von 2-step-Problemen und so gut wie keine positiven, 
aber sehr wohl positive Berichte zur Solo-Air.

Dies deckt sich mit Erfahrungen aus meinem bikenden Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> was sich Canyon Damit Gedacht hat die ES Serie bei zu behalten Verstehe ich auch nicht.


Geringeres Rahmengewicht offenbar, und...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_Cow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Klingt ein Leuchtend
frage ist nur wer so doof ist und sich eins anlacht?
wen man nicht das Geld fürs Alpinist hat dann Gibts ja immer noch das Trail Flow.


----------



## raha (3. November 2009)

Zitat "frage ist nur wer so doof ist und sich eins anlacht?"

Ob das wirklich so doof ist, weiß ich nicht:

Alpinist:
Rahmen: New Torque ES
Gewicht: 13,85 kg
2999

ES8:
Rahmen: New Torque
Gewicht: 13,4 kg
2699

Ist der Rahmen wirklich (so) unterschiedlich?

Gruß,
 Rainer (der sich für ein ES8 interessiert)


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Ja, der Rahmen des Alpinist hat die neue X-12 Steckachse und PM Aufnahme hinten
- Der Rahmen hat hinten 2cm mehr Federweg
- Der Dämpfer ist von der Funktion her besser siehe auch "Monarch aber kein König" der Monarch ist zwar besser geworden aber reicht nicht an den DHX Air ran.
- Der ist Lenkwinkel Flacher Geworden.
Ausserdem soll der Rahmen nicht mehr wippen was ein rissen Fortschritt wäre!
dagen ist das Gewicht zu vernachlässigen!

MfG Peter


----------



## nismo2002 (3. November 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Zitat "frage ist nur wer so doof ist und sich eins anlacht?"
> 
> Ob das wirklich so doof ist, weiÃ ich nicht:
> 
> ...



* 450g...schaut man sich den Rahmen mal an, sieht man VerstÃ¤rkungen z.B. um die Wippe herum
* anderer DÃ¤mpfer
* 180mm Federweg hinten statt 160mm
* allgemein optimierte Geometrie (_whatever that means with my poor driving skills_)
* SAG-Monitor fÃ¼r Hinterbau
* graphit + orange = 


_Anmerkung:
Achja... und die Steckachse hinten kommt hinzu_


----------



## raha (3. November 2009)

Hallo Peter,

O.K., der Punkt geht an dich ...

Dann weisst du bestimmt auch warum das Trailflow fast 1,5 kg schwerer ist 

Und dann fehlt auch noch das 3.Kettenblatt ...

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Die Gabel ist nicht ablenkbar und arbeitet mir einer Stahl Feder 200gr
Dann machen die Laufräder und die reifen ca. 700gr aus
Der rest Läppert sich über die Günstigere und somit großteilig schwerere Ausstattung.

Nicht jeder braucht  3 Kettenblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2009)

Ich fasse mal die hier aufgeführten Unterschiede ES/Alpinist aus meiner Sicht kurz zusammen...

*X-12* - wäre mir relativ egal. QR10 ist auch einwandfrei.
*PM hinten* - Bullshit! 
*Dämpfer* - Logisch, der muss raus. Und mit nem gescheiten Dämpfer hat man direkt auch 176mm Federweg 
*Flacher Lenkwinkel* - klasse!
*Weniger Wippen* - also mein 09er FR wippt NULL!
*SAG-Monitor* - Bullshit²! 

Also ich würde sagen, das ist irgendwo Geschmacksache


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Dämpfer* - Logisch, der muss raus. Und mit nem gescheiten Dämpfer hat man direkt auch 176mm Federweg



Da muss ich mal nachfragen - aus dem Torque ES kann man wirklich 176mm Federweg hinten rausholen ? Welche Dämpfer empfiehlt sich denn ?

Und überhaupt lohnt sich das Geld um das ES aufzurüsten oder investiere ich lieber in einen günstigen schweren Prügelknaben?


----------



## MT3ike (4. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal nachfragen - aus dem Torque ES kann man wirklich 176mm Federweg hinten rausholen ? Welche Dämpfer empfiehlt sich denn ?
> 
> Und überhaupt lohnt sich das Geld um das ES aufzurüsten oder investiere ich lieber in einen günstigen schweren Prügelknaben?




Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade....jedoch tendier ich eher zum aufrüsten, da ich dann ja gute Federelemte verbauen kann und die qualitatv hochwertigen komponenten des ES habe

Das Playzone kostet ja auch 1900 und di komponenten swind beim ES 8.0 wesentlich besser (meiner Meinung)

Und sollte das ES es nicht aushalten kann man sich ja immer noch einen robusteren rahmen kaufen


----------



## legalalien (4. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Von dem Gepimpten Torque ES würde ich sehr gerne mal Fotos sehen
> 
> Lohnt es sich denn rein Preis/Leistungs Mäßig sich das Torque um eine neue Gabel und Dämpfer zu pimpen als sich z. b. ein Playzone zusätzlich als Hardcore Möre anzuschaffen ?





Hier ein Bild vom umgebauten Torque ES 8.0






Da mir die Kette öfters abgesprungen ist hab ich zusätzlich noch das im Standard verbaute SGS XT Schaltwerk gegen die GS Version getauscht und die Kette um einiges gekürzt. Mir war die Montage einer Kettenführung zu viel heckmeck ... 
Das große Kettenblatt ist wegen der kürzeren Kette nun deaktiviert und dient quasi nur noch als Bashguard bis ich was passendes leichtes gefunden hab.


----------



## legalalien (4. November 2009)

MT3ike schrieb:


> nach so einem Erfahrungsbericht habe ich bis jetzt gesucht!!
> 
> @legalalien : bis jetzt keinerlei sonstigen probleme mit dem rahmen (Schnellspannachse am hinterrad)?
> 
> Denn ich hab mich wirlich in di BOS-elemente   und ein neurad würde verdampt ins  gehen



Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden. Die erste Tour rauf auf den Schauinsland mit knapp 1000hm waren gut zu machen  
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit knapp 75 kg (inkl. Montour) Fahrergewicht den Hobel sicherlich nicht so sehr in Anspruch nehme, dass der mal unter mir zusammenklappt.


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Weniger Wippen* - also mein 09er FR wippt NULL!



Meins hat mit 30% Sag gewippt wie ein Bulle beim Rodeoreiten 
egal wie viel LSD ich verwendet habe!


----------



## isy007 (4. November 2009)

Wer LSD beim Radfahren nimmt, brauch sich auch nicht wundern wenn er denk er würde Rodeoreiten!


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

immer diese unqualifizierten Antworten im Canyon forum 

(Low Speed Druckstufe)


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. November 2009)

legalalien schrieb:


> Da mir die Kette öfters abgesprungen ist hab ich zusätzlich noch das im Standard verbaute SGS XT Schaltwerk gegen die GS Version getauscht und die Kette um einiges gekürzt. Mir war die Montage einer Kettenführung zu viel heckmeck ...
> Das große Kettenblatt ist wegen der kürzeren Kette nun deaktiviert und dient quasi nur noch als Bashguard bis ich was passendes leichtes gefunden hab.



Welcher Dämpfer ist das jetzt - der Fox DHX 5.0 ?  Wieviel Federweg kitzelst du damit jetzt hinten raus ? 
Meinst du es wäre ne gute Idee nur den Dämpfer zu wechseln und die Fox 36 Talas zu belassen ?


----------



## legalalien (4. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer ist das jetzt - der Fox DHX 5.0 ?  Wieviel Federweg kitzelst du damit jetzt hinten raus ?
> Meinst du es wäre ne gute Idee nur den Dämpfer zu wechseln und die Fox 36 Talas zu belassen ?



Es ist ein DHX 4 Dämpfer mit 69 mm Hub und 222 mm Einbaulänge, rechnerisch sollten damit 170mm Federweg am Hinterbau zur Verfügung stehen (der im Standard verbaute Monarch hat 63 mm Hub).

Die Talas ist sicher eine gute Gabel, wollte mein Cockpit aber höher und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben. Kommt eben drauf an was man fahren will ...
Mir gefällt die Stahlfeder in der Totem gut, nickt beim Downhill an Stufen etc. nicht so ein wie die Talas. Hatte mit der Talas bei steilen Stücken teils ungutes Gefühl wegen dem Einnicken - hat sicherlich eher was mit der Luftfederung zu tun und nicht mit der Talas an sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (4. November 2009)

Cool danke - das muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob ich nicht in einen neuen Dämpfer für mehr Freeridevergnügen investiere. 
Veränder sich denn der Lenkwinkel durch den anderen Dämpfer - sprich ist das HR sogesehen etwas weiter ausgefedert ?

Aber wenn dann noch die Gabel dazukäme schwanke ich shcon fast wieder dazu einen zusätzlichen robusteren Hobel daneben zu stellen.


----------



## legalalien (4. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Cool danke - das muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob ich nicht in einen neuen Dämpfer für mehr Freeridevergnügen investiere.
> Veränder sich denn der Lenkwinkel durch den anderen Dämpfer - sprich ist das HR sogesehen etwas weiter ausgefedert ?
> 
> Aber wenn dann noch die Gabel dazukäme schwanke ich shcon fast wieder dazu einen zusätzlichen robusteren Hobel daneben zu stellen.




Hab mir die Teile gebraucht hier im IBC besorgt. Neukauf von Dämpfer & Gabel wäre tatsächlich zu teuer gekommen.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. November 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern im Forum? Es finden sich massenhaft Berichte von 2-step-Problemen und so gut wie keine positiven,
> aber sehr wohl positive Berichte zur Solo-Air.
> 
> Dies deckt sich mit Erfahrungen aus meinem bikenden Bekanntenkreis.



Deshalb stelle ich ja die Frage zur Totem 2-Step. Kann keine negaitven
Erfahrungsbericht vom Modell *2010* finden. Nur positive.

Also, was ist dran an der Totem 2-Step Air Modell 2010? Hat jemand
schon schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Byki (4. November 2009)

Mal wieder eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Ich will mir das Torqe Alpinist M oder L bestellen.

Meine Maße: Größe 186cm; Schrittlänge 92 cm, Sattelhöhe ist 79-80 cm. 

Damit ergibt sich bei der Sattelstütze eine Einstecktiefe von 7-8 cm in Größe M. Syntace verlangt bei der P6 aber 9cm.



Ich tendiere eigentlich zum kleineren wendigen M.
Andererseits fahre ich auch Touren und Alpencross ohne Freeride, wo das L auch passen würde.

Also M mit knapper Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe oder L?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. November 2009)

L, hab fast die gleichen Abmessungen und finds perfekt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. November 2009)

ich bin 193cm und fahre ein torque in l für mich ist es gerade noch so im rahmen...für dich sollte es genau passen...probier es halt mal aus nach möglichkeit.


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. November 2009)

Würde auch L nehmen. Ich bin 1,8m mit 88cm Schrittlänge und bei mir muss ich die Sattelstütze bei steilen Anstiegen schon maximal rausziehen...


----------



## schappi (4. November 2009)

Ganz klar : L
Ich fahre M mit 180/85 und das ist für Touren gerade noch OK . Bei deiner Größe würde M nur zum Tricksen im Bikepark, aber nicht für Touren gehen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. November 2009)

Ich bin 192/96 und fahre sogar XL beim 2009ner Torque und mit einem 40mm Vorbau komme ich da sehr gut hin. 
Ich denke also auch du solltes L nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (4. November 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Die einhellige Meinung ist L.

Wir reden hier aber vom neuen Torqe 2010.
Die Geometrie ist auf dem Papier geringfügig anders als beim 2009er.
Wie es dann in Wirklichkeit aussieht wissen wir nicht.
Durch den steileren Sitzwinkel könnte das Oberrohr effektiv geringfügig länger sein.
Schade, dass es bei Canyon keine reach und stack Werte gibt.

Probefahren bei den 2010er vor der Bestellung?

Interessieren würde mich, ob das Oberrohr auch beim L schön tief bleibt?

Gruß
Byki


----------



## vela99 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage an diejenigen, die sich schon ausgiebig mit Torque 2010 beschäftigt haben.

Könnt Ihr den Gewichtsunterschied und auch den Preisunterschied von der Torque Dropzone zu Torque Vertride nachvollziehen?

Danke jetzt schon.


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

Laufräder + Reifen sind ca. 1000gr leichter
XTR Kurbel ist ca. 800gr leichter
Gabel ca. 300gr leichter
Die XTR Komponenten ca. 300gr leichter
Und der Rest ( 300gr) ist Irgendwo bei Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau und Co.

Der Preis unterschied rechtfertigt sich einerseits durch die teureren Komponenten andererseits durch die wahrscheinlich geringe Nachfrage.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Deshalb stelle ich ja die Frage zur Totem 2-Step. Kann keine negaitven
> Erfahrungsbericht vom Modell *2010* finden. Nur positive.


Nicht weiter ungewöhnlich. Seit wann kann man die 2010er kaufen? Ein Monat? 

Sofern's so läuft wie in den vergangenen vier Jahren, dann kann's nur mehr ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die ersten Negativberichte auftauchen.  

Klar: es muss nicht so sein und wäre auch zu hoffen -- die Vergangenheit lässt leider anderes vermuten.

Ich wünsch mir eine U-Turn. Stahlfederperformance u. Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *PM hinten* - Bullshit!


Warum das? 

Meine HR-Bremse schleift derzeit. D.h. ich werd jetzt dann mit Syntace Disc Shims herumbasteln müssen, um sie wieder schleiffrei zu bekommen.
Hätte ich bereits PM, müsste ich bloß die Schrauben lösen, ausrichten (durch Bremse ziehen oder per Hand) und wieder festziehen.

Nicht kaufentscheidend, klar, aber praktisch.


----------



## Holybiker (4. November 2009)

Weis denn jemand das Rahmengewicht vom FRX?
das Gesamtgewicht von 17,1xx mit der Ausstattung kommt mir doch sehr wenig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (4. November 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum das?
> 
> Meine HR-Bremse schleift derzeit. D.h. ich werd jetzt dann mit Syntace Disc Shims herumbasteln müssen, um sie wieder schleiffrei zu bekommen.
> Hätte ich bereits PM, müsste ich bloß die Schrauben lösen, ausrichten (durch Bremse ziehen oder per Hand) und wieder festziehen.
> ...



Helfen da schwimmende bremsscheiben?  Sind die für sowas da? 
Oder ist das was ganz anderes?


----------



## ChrisPi (4. November 2009)

Schwimmende Scheiben schleifen normal nicht so schnell,bekommen auch seltener einen Schlag.Meine vordere V2 Vented ist seit der Erstmontage vollkommen schleiffrei.Liegt aber wahrscheinlich sogar mehr an der innenbelüfteten Scheibe als an der schwimmenden Lagerung.Die Scheibe ist extrem stabil u. verzugsfrei.Aber eben auch etwas schwerer.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich am Dropzone die Elixir dran lasse o. auf Hope Tech M4 wechsle.Gewichtsmäßig bleibts gleich,aber die Hope sind bei mir absolute Sorglosbremsen u. traumhaft zu dosieren.


----------



## dasLasso (4. November 2009)

..nochmal eine frage: gehört in ein enduro/bike park/jump MTB (wie dropzone) nicht eine gabel rein, die eine doppelaufname der holme hat. also nicht nur eine steuerrorhaufnahme vom schaft! ich hab leider die fachbegriffe nicht so richtig drauf, sorry!!


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

Du meinst eine Doppel-Kronen-Gabel wie die 888 oder Fox40 oder Boxxer?

Die haben auch nur 20mm mehr Federweg zur Totem (200 - 180) und die Totem wird schon halten.  Die sind schon genau konzipiert denke ich.


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

Totem Hält auf jeden fall genauso wie auch ein 36 oder Lyrik




Holybiker schrieb:


> Weis denn jemand das Rahmengewicht vom FRX?
> das Gesamtgewicht von 17,1xx mit der Ausstattung kommt mir doch sehr wenig vor.



ich glaube es sind in der Kleinen Rahmen Größe ca. 3,8kg


----------



## dasLasso (4. November 2009)

genau die dinger. dachte die haben einfach mehr standfestigkeit als gebeln, die nur diesen klassischen schaft haben. insbesondere bei belastung von vorne, falls mal nicht alles so passt und ein paar cm fehlen..


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. November 2009)

naja wenns zu viel ist ist zu viel, egal ob doppelbrücke oder singlecrown.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. November 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man die 2010er kaufen?



Seit August 2009 und hier im Forum noch keine negativen Berichte.

Gruss

Monster

P.S. Bis Auslieferung Vertride in KW16 in 2010 ist´s noch eine Weile hin. 
Werde die Berichte im Auge behalten. Sollten diese entsprechent ausfallen,
wird die Totem Air sofort gegen einen 2-Step getauscht, da ich die meisten
Hm selber kurble.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal nachfragen - aus dem Torque ES kann man wirklich 176mm Federweg hinten rausholen ? Welche Dämpfer empfiehlt sich denn ?


Der Evolver funktioniert im FR astrein, kann vielfältig eingestellt werden und hat den entsprechend größeren Hub. (beim genauen FW, der aus den 70mm Hub resultiert bin ich nicht sicher... die 176 war nur das, was ich noch im Hinterkopf hatte. Jedenfalls waren es >170! Sollte im Forum zu finden sein.)




hopfer schrieb:


> Meins hat mit 30% Sag gewippt wie ein Bulle beim Rodeoreiten


Keine Ahnung, wie du das geschafft hast...  Ich habe zwar im sitzen (fast schon unangenehm) viel Sag, aber Wippen hab ich selbst ohne "LSD"  keins.




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Veränder sich denn der Lenkwinkel durch den anderen Dämpfer - sprich ist das HR sogesehen etwas weiter ausgefedert ?


Nein. Die Einbaulänge bleibt gleich, nur der Hub ändert sich.




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir eine U-Turn. Stahlfederperformance u. Zuverlässigkeit.


Ich glaube so viele wie die Gabel alleine nur hier im Forum haben wollen würden, sollten wir mal ne Petition aufsetzen 




FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum das?


Weils unnötig ist  Die mMn optimale Kombi ist eine IS-Aufnahme und PM Sättel mit entsprechendem Adapter -> alle Vorteile von PM *und* IS (die von dir angesprochene Einstellbarkeit und die Tatsache, dass man kein zusätzliches/unnötiges Gewinde am Rahmen hat)


----------



## vela99 (4. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Laufräder + Reifen sind ca. 1000gr leichter
> XTR Kurbel ist ca. 800gr leichter
> Gabel ca. 300gr leichter
> Die XTR Komponenten ca. 300gr leichter
> ...



Hallo Peter,
danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Du scheinst gut bescheid zu wissen. Wieviel des Preisunterschiedes denkst Du lässt sich mit den teuren Komponenten erklären?
Das Vertride ist für mich das Überrad aber für 3,700 möchte ich mir das genau überlegen
Grüsse,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

ca. 400â¬ - 500â¬ sind gerechtfertigt der Rest lÃ¤sst sich auf die geringe Nachfrage zurÃ¼ck fÃ¼hren.
wen du es gÃ¼nstiger haben willst vielleicht kaufst du dir das Alpinist und tauscht die Gabel


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Seit August 2009 und hier im Forum noch keine negativen Berichte.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...



Du brauchst 2-step nicht. Eine Absenkung für lange Anstiege geht ruckzuck mit einem Spanngurt. Freizeit-biker und Bannockburn haben beide die SoloAir und fahren mit so einem Gurt alle langen Anstiege selber hoch. Hatten keinen wesentlichen Zeitnachteil gegenüber mir mit U-Turn an der Lyrik. 
Ausserdem gibts ja noch die Durolux mit Absenkung  ...


----------



## vela99 (4. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ca. 400 - 500 sind gerechtfertigt der Rest lässt sich auf die geringe Nachfrage zurück führen.
> wen du es günstiger haben willst vielleicht kaufst du dir das Alpinist und tauscht die Gabel



Peter,
Du kannst Gedanken lesen. Ich will zu viele Dinge mit diesem einen Rad abdecken. (A) Ruten mit langen Anstiegen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, (B) und auch ca 5 Tage im Jahr im Bike Park..........Vielleicht sollte ich das Alpinist nehmen und mir eine Zweitgabel mit Feder für den Park nehmen? Tausch geht schnell und die Mavic sollten die Drops ganz gut nehmen können oder?
Gruss.
Oliver


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2009)

Hallo Oliver,

zumindest sollten die Mavic Ähnlich viel aushalten wie die DT Swiss EX1750.
Andererseits sind 180mm auf Touren auch nie schlecht wen man im Technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände unterwegs ist
absenken ist wie oben erklärt mit einem Spanngurt auch Ganz einfach machbar.

Ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung wen man sich mal an 180mm Gewöhnt hat will man sie nicht mehr hergeben.
Im Album Findest du ein Bild von meinem Bike es ist ein Lapierre Froggy und hat unteranderem den Gleichen Einsatzgebiet wie das Vertride
Der Rahmen wiegt ca. das Gleiche und wird auch mit 160mm und 180mm Gabeln gefahren.

am ende Musst du es Entscheiden.
was für ein Rad Fährst du Aktuell?

MfG Peter


----------



## vela99 (5. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> zumindest sollten die Mavic Ähnlich viel aushalten wie die DT Swiss EX1750.
> Andererseits sind 180mm auf Touren auch nie schlecht wen man im Technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände unterwegs ist
> ...



Peter,
zur Zeit bin ich "untermotorisiert". Ich habe ein 2007er Stumpjumper Elite mit Tallas Gabel (140mm) und hinten 120mm Federweg.
Es ist unglaublich, was mit dem Rad geht aber es ist meist stark am Limit. Ich habe viele gebrochene Speichen zu melden, habe am Ende alle Speichen gegen stärkere ausgetauscht, muss diese aber ständig neu spannen oder nachzentrieren, ich habe auf Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Bereifung gewechselt. Was mir am meisten Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, dass mir die Magnesiumhebel der Hinterfederung auf einem Trail abgeflogen sind. Hätte Folgen haben können.
Typischer Ablauf unserer Ausflüge. 1000m bis 1500m (und auch 2000m) Anstieg, zum Teil tragen und anspruchsvolle Abfahrt auf Singletrails (ich lebe in der Nähe der Pyrenäen). Das Vertride ist DAS Rad für mich aber mit 3,700 zu teuer. Im Sommer gehen wir in die Bike Parks in Vallnord (Andorra), Artouste (Frankreich) oder nützen den Lift in Panticosa (Spanien, kein Bike Park leider).
Gruss,
Oliver


----------



## ChrisPi (5. November 2009)

vela99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das Alpinist nehmen und mir eine Zweitgabel mit Feder für den Park nehmen?




Also die Gabel nur für den Bikepark tauschen würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen,vor allem wenn du tatsächlich nur ca. 5x im Jahr Park fährst.Da reicht die 36 voll und ganz! Die Crossmax-Felgen halten das genauso aus,ich schätz die sogar stabiler ein als die EX 1750.
Ich find das Alpinist für den Preis u. das Gewicht sensationell.Das Vertride hat in erster Linie eben die Totem als großes Plus.Da sind nochmals 2cm mehr Federweg u. mehr Steifigkeit da. Ob aber 700 Flocken mehr als beim Alpinist gerechtfertigt sind muß jeder selbst entscheiden wie er seine Prioritäten setzt.
Den Spanngurt für längeres hochkurbeln werd ich in Zukunft am Dropzone auch wieder brauchen,es sei denn die Geometrie ist tatächlich so gut wie von Lutz versprochen u. die Absenkung unnötig.Bisher bin ich noch meine 66 mit ETA gewohnt u. auch sehr zufrieden
Gruß Chris


----------



## vela99 (5. November 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Also die Gabel nur für den Bikepark tauschen würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen,vor allem wenn du tatsächlich nur ca. 5x im Jahr Park fährst.Da reicht die 36 voll und ganz! Die Crossmax-Felgen halten das genauso aus,ich schätz die sogar stabiler ein als die EX 1750.
> Ich find das Alpinist für den Preis u. das Gewicht sensationell.Das Vertride hat in erster Linie eben die Totem als großes Plus.Da sind nochmals 2cm mehr Federweg u. mehr Steifigkeit da. Ob aber 700 Flocken mehr als beim Alpinist gerechtfertigt sind muß jeder selbst entscheiden wie er seine Prioritäten setzt.
> Den Spanngurt für längeres hochkurbeln werd ich in Zukunft am Dropzone auch wieder brauchen,es sei denn die Geometrie ist tatächlich so gut wie von Lutz versprochen u. die Absenkung unnötig.Bisher bin ich noch meine 66 mit ETA gewohnt u. auch sehr zufrieden
> Gruß Chris




Danke für den Kommentar.
Drops bis so 2.5m sind für die Talas 36 also noch OK?
Wenn das so ist, dann muss ich mir das wirklich nochmal überlegen.


----------



## mad man (5. November 2009)

Hi,

also nachdem ich nun endlich die richtigen Buchsen zum Einbau des Evolvers in mein TES 9.0 (2009) bekommen habe, habe ich nun das nächste Problem. Nämlich der Dämpfer passt nicht rein. Der Dämpfer liegt an der Wippe an und es fehlen so 2 mm um die Schraube durchzubekommen.

Hab' ich was übersehn? Warum passt das nicht?!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2009)

Abfeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad man (5. November 2009)

Das kann doch aber nicht normal sein das abfeilen zu müssen?!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2009)

Ja und? Passt halt nicht immer alles. 
Ruf doch die Hotline an  ...


----------



## ChrisPi (5. November 2009)

vela99 schrieb:


> Drops bis so 2.5m sind für die Talas 36 also noch OK?



So lange nix krass durchschlägt ist alles OK.Die Totem hat halt noch den Tick mehr Federweg und ist dadurch in ruppigen Passagen mit weniger Kraftaufwand zu fahren.Bei Drops kommts sowieso immer auf die Landung an u. deine Technik.Ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen Drop in Parks wo ich sagen würde: "mit Totem ja aber mit 36 nein".Google mal "Darren Berrecloth" und sieh dir an was mit der 36 alles geht bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik


----------



## mad man (5. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja und? Passt halt nicht immer alles.



Naja dann werd ich halt feilen müssen.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ruf doch die Hotline an  ...


Feilen die mir das?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2009)

Ist schon verwunderlich, klar. 
Wo hast du den Dämpfer her, aus einem andren Torque? Bei meinem (hab ne andre Wippe) sieht der Dämpfer da am Auge etwas länger aus, kann aber täuschen.


----------



## mad man (5. November 2009)

Der Dämpfer ist neu, gekauft bei http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2009)

vela99 schrieb:


> Drops bis so 2.5m sind für die Talas 36 also noch OK?


Was sollte da denn dagegen sprechen? 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Abfeilen.


Musste ich bei meinem letzen Rahmen auch, ist nicht tragisch. Aber bei dieser "erprobten" Rahmen-/Dämpfer-Kombi überrascht mich das auch.


----------



## eightyfive (6. November 2009)

so lange man nicht flat dropt und ne gescheite landung hat ist das ok


----------



## foreigner (6. November 2009)

Dass Gabeln so einfach kaputt gehen sollen, wie manche schreiben, halte ich eh für Quatsch. Wenn man einigermaßen fahren kann (abfedern) dann geht einem ne Fox 36 auch bei 8m Drops nicht kaputt.
Ich denke da an meine gute alte Marzocchi Z 2Bam light mit 75mm von 1998. Die wurde 5 Jahre lang im Dirt-Einsatz missbraucht. Da waren auch Flat-Landungen aus 3,5m Höhe dabei (Bei großem Dirt Landehügel komplett verpasst). Und 2m Drops musste die dauernd mitmachen und im gegenhügel gelandet gabs auch. Übrigens alles mit 440g CC-Felge vorne.) Das gute Stück läuft heute noch in meinem alten Tourenrad und das nicht viel schlechter als am Anfang, und außer 5 Ölwechseln hab ich nie was dran gemacht. 
Nächstes Beispiel meine alte 15cm Boxxer von 1999: Schlanke 2500g mit Stahlfedern und Doppelbrücke. Die hat 7 Jahre DH und Freeride hinter sich und macht bald wieder ihren Job, weil meine Freundin sich mal am Freeriden versuchen will und keine Kohle für ein neues Rad hat.

Also ich würde mit einer Fox 36 wohl 10 Jahre lang aus 2,5m ins Flat droppen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Torque Gemeinschaft.
Ich habe mal ne Frage(auch wenn der kauf eines Freeriders noch weit entfernt ist):
Lässt sich das Torque FRX 9.0 in der Standardausstattung eig. ganz gut pedalieren?
Generell die Torques?


----------



## vela99 (6. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was sollte da denn dagegen sprechen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Smubob,
> ...


----------



## matziie (6. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Torque Gemeinschaft.
> Ich habe mal ne Frage(auch wenn der kauf eines Freeriders noch weit entfernt ist):
> Lässt sich das Torque FRX 9.0 in der Standardausstattung eig. ganz gut pedalieren?
> Generell die Torques?



Also wenn ich die Totem bei meinem FRX 9.0 blockiere und kurz am ProPedal Rädchen am Dämpfer dreh dann geht das eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## _mike_ (6. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Totem bei meinem FRX 9.0 blockiere und kurz am ProPedal Rädchen am Dämpfer dreh dann geht das eigentlich ganz gut



hi matziee, 
die 2009er Totem hat noch das Gate zum blockieren, aber das gibts ja 2010 nicht mehr.....
weißt du ob das 2010er Tourqe vom Rahmen ger identisch ist mit dem 2009, denke schon!?
Möcht mir ne 2fach Kurbel dranbauen, das sollte ja gehen was ich so gelsen habe...
Leider ist das grün vom Schriftzug echt überl, sonst hätte ich schon bestellt.


----------



## matziie (6. November 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> hi matziee,
> die 2009er Totem hat noch das Gate zum blockieren, aber das gibts ja 2010 nicht mehr.....
> weißt du ob das 2010er Tourqe vom Rahmen ger identisch ist mit dem 2009, denke schon!?
> Möcht mir ne 2fach Kurbel dranbauen, das sollte ja gehen was ich so gelsen habe...
> Leider ist das grün vom Schriftzug echt überl, sonst hätte ich schon bestellt.




Achso hm. Naja wenn ich die Gabel nicht geblockt habe dann geht schon ziemlich viel Kraft in die Federung rein.. 

Der Rahmen scheint wirklich so ziemlich der Gleiche zu sein das denke ich auch.. 
Mit der 2-Fach Kurbel ist das so ein Ding. Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst. Wenn du viel im Bikepark unterwegs bist rate ich dir davon wirklich ab weil die Kette wirklich andauernd runterspringt.. Kann aber sein dass es für 2-Fach Kurbeln auch Kefüs gibt, das weiß ich nicht.. 

Also ich finde das Grün richtig schick ! Harmoniert super mit dem Schwarz und den weißen Teilen


----------



## mad man (6. November 2009)

mad man schrieb:


> Naja dann werd ich halt feilen müssen.




So ... das Eck ist weg, der ist Dämpfer drin und ich bin glücklich


----------



## _mike_ (6. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Kann aber sein dass es für 2-Fach Kurbeln auch Kefüs gibt, das weiß ich nicht..



Ja das gibts und funktioniert suuuper.
Hab einen NC-17 Stinger an meinem Ransom, und kein einziges mal Kettenklemmer, Runterfaller oder was auch immer.

Magst du mal bitte ein Bild von deinem FRX reinstellen damit man sich das grün bei "normalen" Licht vorstellen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (6. November 2009)

Ah okay gut zu wissen  

Das kann ich machen. Werde morgen eins posten da ich bis jetzt noch kein Ordentliches gemacht hab weil ich es erst seit gestern hab 

Oder du schaust dir diese Bild hier mal an. http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/2/3/6/_/large/DSCN1082s.JPG
Fast genauso siehts in echt auch aus. Ich muss mich wiederholen : Ich find die Farbe einfach nur super !


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Totem bei meinem FRX 9.0 blockiere und kurz am ProPedal Rädchen am Dämpfer dreh dann geht das eigentlich ganz gut


Hat das '09er auch nen RC4?
Naja, das die Gabel 2010 kein Lock mehr hat ist halt nen bissl doof
naja, kann mich ja in 1,5-2Jahren nochmal imt dem Thema beschfätigen, dann könnte ich vllt. mal genug geld haben und nicht noch andere anstehende investitionen

EDIT: das 2009er sieht irgendwie zu 99% dem 2010er ähnlich, also nicht viel ha5t sich da geändert


----------



## matziie (6. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hat das '09er auch nen RC4?
> Naja, das die Gabel 2010 kein Lock mehr hat ist halt nen bissl doof
> naja, kann mich ja in 1,5-2Jahren nochmal imt dem Thema beschfätigen, dann könnte ich vllt. mal genug geld haben und nicht noch andere anstehende investitionen
> 
> EDIT: das 2009er sieht irgendwie zu 99% dem 2010er ähnlich, also nicht viel ha5t sich da geändert



Nein ich hab einen DHX 5.0 Coil.  

Ja das finde ich auch nicht so gut weil der Lockout wirklich was hilft 

Und ja optisch kann ich die beiden Modelle auch nicht wirklich unterscheiden


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2009)

Aso, weiß jemand ob der RC4 auch ProPedal hat?
Das 2010er hat andere Bremsen, Mäntel und nen anderen Dämpfer.
Zum Vergleich: KLICK MICH


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. November 2009)

weiß einer wo man die Rahmengeometrie und co. von den 2009 bikes ankucken kann? 
weil ja schon die 10ner drinne sind

mfg Rob


----------



## litefreak (7. November 2009)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> weiÃ einer wo man die Rahmengeometrie und co. von den 2009 bikes ankucken kann?



Im alten Katalog, oder in deren PDF-Version (nicht mehr online)â¦ oder ich schicke dir ein Screenshot aus der PDF von der Geometrie (die ganze PDF ist ca. 30mb - zu groÃ fÃ¼r gmx  )â¦ meld dich per PN bei mir.


----------



## matziie (7. November 2009)

So hier ein Bild. Leider nur mit Handykamera. Is nich das beste Bild aber es werden bessere folgen


----------



## christophersch (8. November 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> hi matziee,
> die 2009er Totem hat noch das Gate zum blockieren, aber das gibts ja 2010 nicht mehr.....
> weißt du ob das 2010er Tourqe vom Rahmen ger identisch ist mit dem 2009, denke schon!?
> Möcht mir ne 2fach Kurbel dranbauen, das sollte ja gehen was ich so gelsen habe...
> Leider ist das grün vom Schriftzug echt überl, sonst hätte ich schon bestellt.



hol dir doch ein 2010er Dropzone. da hast nur 16.5kg und ne 2fach Kurbel (Hammerschmitd)

Grüße


----------



## matziie (8. November 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> hol dir doch ein 2010er Dropzone. da hast nur 16.5kg und ne 2fach Kurbel (Hammerschmitd)
> 
> Grüße



Ja das wär wirklich ne Option für dich..

Wenn du bis Anfang Mai warten willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (8. November 2009)

Oder ich verkaufe dir mein Torque ES damit kann man super Touren pedalieren und ist auch gut gerüstet für den Bikepark 


Bei deinem Foto matziie wird man echt neidisch


----------



## matziie (8. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei deinem Foto matziie wird man echt neidisch



Hehe  Naja wie gesagt ich poste in den nächsten Tagen mal ordentliche Bilder


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Hehe  Naja wie gesagt ich poste in den nächsten Tagen mal ordentliche Bilder


Wie neidisch sollen wir denn dann werden
wir sind ja jetzt schon neidisch


----------



## das_pat (8. November 2009)

Hi

weiß jemand von euch ob es irgendwo einen steuersatz gibt, welcher ins 07er torque fr passt und der unten etwas länger ist, damit eine etwas längere gabellänge simuliert wird und der lenkwinkel einen hauch flacher wird?

Hab mal gelesen das sich einige downhiller ihre eigenen lagerschalen drehen lassen um die geo etwas anzupassen... 

bin mit meiner gabel echt gut zufrieden, und da mein steuersatz mittlerweile ganz leichtes spiel hat werde ich ihn eh wechseln, wäre halt schön einen zu finden welcher nach unten einfach etwas länger ist


----------



## _mike_ (8. November 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> hol dir doch ein 2010er Dropzone. da hast nur 16.5kg und ne 2fach Kurbel (Hammerschmitd)
> 
> Grüße



Ich möchte hinten 200mm Federweg, und das Dropzone ist mir zu teuer.
Dann lieber das Playzone und wenn die Kurbel i.A. ist, gegen HS tauschen.


----------



## raha (8. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Oder ich verkaufe dir mein Torque ES damit kann man super Touren pedalieren und ist auch gut gerüstet für den Bikepark
> 
> 
> Bei deinem Foto matziie wird man echt neidisch




Falls Du ernsthaft dein ES verkaufen willst, melde Dich doch bei mir! Ich könnte mich dafür begeistern, da ich auch bergauftreten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (8. November 2009)

So jetzt mal ein paar bessere Bilder :





Hier sieht man die Farbe ganz gut












Wieso ist der Sattel so weit oben 




Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## ChrisPi (8. November 2009)

Gefällt mir gut! Der grüne Schriftzug passt,ist mal was anderes und nicht zu viel des guten.Grüne Felgen o.ä. wär mir persönlich dann schon wieder zu krachig,daran sieht man sich meist schnell ab.
Was ist das für ein Vorbau und wie lange? Sieht auf dem letzten Bild sehr massiv aus


----------



## matziie (8. November 2009)

Danke 

Das müsste eigentlich n Truvativ Holzfeller sein aber ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher  Länge muss ich mal nachmessen


----------



## Tapir1000 (8. November 2009)

moin,

ich habe heute beim pausieren gemerkt dass wenn ich das bike am sattel hochheb und auf den boden tippe, das system hinten ein leichtes spiel hat. ist aber nich auszumachen wo.. beim meinem alten rad (specialized pitch) hatte ich nach 2monaten fahren das gleich problem. damals wars die dämpferaufnahme. 

falls es diese ist, kann ich das selber beheben? oder fachhandel? oder wollen die mit canyons gar nix zu tun haben? 

mfg


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2009)

1. Dämpferschrauben nachziehen, falls nötig.
2. Häufig Dämpferbuchsen verschlissen. Kosten ein paar Euro.


----------



## matziie (8. November 2009)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Hab die Schrauben festegzogen und danach wars nurnoch ziemlich gering


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. November 2009)

ich brauche für mein torque fr von 07 neue lager für den hinterbau. habt ihr nen tipp für mich wo ich die günstig bekomme?


----------



## foreigner (9. November 2009)

> Aso, weiß jemand ob der RC4 auch ProPedal hat?



Nein, dafür aber ne Low-Speed Druckstufe.

Drehbare steuersatzschalen gibts. Aber die Steuerrohrlänge muss genau auf diese Steuersatzmodelle stimmen und das tun die Canyon bestimmt nicht, weil die runde Dezimalwerte haben, während dieser Steuersatz runde zoll werte hat. Das muss sehr genau passen. Aber ich hab irgendwo mal steuersätze mit sehr langer unterer Schale gesehen, weiß aber nimmer wo. 
Doppelbrücke einbauen, die kann man raus schieben


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2009)

vela99 schrieb:


> Smubob,
> weiss ich nicht, daher die Frage!


Wenn die Gabeln bei den richtig krassen Jungs wie Berrecloth und Cam McCaul nicht andauernd zerbröseln (und das tun sie selbst bei herben Stürzen nicht sofort), sollten die wohl so ziemlich alles aushalten!  Die 36 sind so viel ich weiß von Fox auch für DH freigegeben...




matziie schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch nicht so gut weil der Lockout wirklich was hilft


Also bei meiner Lyrik hab ich das nie genutzt, weil die Bergauf nicht wippt (außer nat. im Stehen) und die ist mit der Soft Feder schon entsprechend soft  Notfalls die Gabel neu verkaufen und eine 2010er 2-Step kaufen, die gibts auch immernoch mit Floodgate und durch die Absenkung werden Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ca. 2 Grad steiler -> besser zum hoch kurbeln.


----------



## 13bb (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade dabei mein Torque etwas zu warten und hab dazu ein paar Fragen:

Ich möchte die Van36 gegen eine RS Totem tauschen und hab die Gabel hierfür ausgebaut. Wie bekomme ich jetzt die untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale vom Gabelschaft?
Ist bei neuen Gabeln eigentlich schon eine Kralle eingeschlagen oder muss ich mir die extra besorgen?

Mein Hinterbau "hakelt" etwas und ich möchte mir die Lager anschauen und gegebenenfalls austauschen.
Wie baue ich die Buchsen und Lager im Hauptrahmen am Besten aus, ohne diese zu beschädigen? Sind die Lager eingepresst?

Meine hintere Bremsscheibe ist verbogen. Hab gesehen, dass es Werkzeuge zum Richten gibt. Macht das Sinn, oder besser gleich eine neue Scheibe kaufen?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir bei den Punkten weiterhelfen könntet.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. November 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bin gerade dabei mein Torque etwas zu warten und hab dazu ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...




1. Lagerring geht nur mit Gewalt runter. Sprich Hammer. Ob es ein Spezialwerkzeug gibt weis ich aber nicht.

2. Kralle ist bei neuen Gabel keine drin, die gehört zum Vorbau

3. Zum Lagerthema gibts hier schon ne genaue Anleitung (siehe sufu)

4. Hab selber das Werkzeug zum Richten von Bremsscheiben und konnte mir bei leichten Verzügen damit helfen. Richtige Beulen musste ich aber auch durch neue Scheibe ersetzten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2009)

die kralle gehört zum steuersatz.


----------



## 13bb (10. November 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann wird's wohl ne neue Scheibe, ist schon etwas stärker verbogen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich jetzt die untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale vom Gabelschaft?


Es kommt darauf an, wie dieser Konus gebaut ist. Steht er vorne/hinten über die Krone über und ist in sich stabil, kann man hier direkt z. B. über ein Stück Holz o. Ä. mit dem Hammer drauf hauen. Steht er aber nicht über, musst du versuchen, am besten ein altes Messer in den Spalt zwischen Krone und Konus zu treiben (das dauert u. U. ne Weile!). Ist dir das gelungen, kannst du mit dem Messer oder einem Schlitzschrauber anfangen, das Teil langsam und gleichmäßig runter zu hebeln.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. November 2009)

fassen wir das Konusabziehen zusammen: es ist keine schöne Arbeit!


----------



## harke (10. November 2009)

ich hab auch mal ne frage..ganz einfach eigentlich...und zwar kettenstrebenschutz beim 9er.
habs mit nem alten mantel probiert, der ist an der stelle wo der reifen langfährt einfach zu dick.hat ja auch nur nen halben cm platz da.und mit den kabelbindern is das doch auch mies.
ich such quasi was perfekt schützendes, da die kette mit der hammerschmidt doch sehr nah am rahmen liegt
hat da jemand eine idee?

mfg

edit: hat jemand ein bild vom Strebenschutz den canyon anbietet?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2009)

Kork-Lenkerband für Rennräder! Und falls das nicht stabil genug ist: Schlauch. Den kann man ja nach Belieben 1- oder 2-lagig wickeln.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Das müsste eigentlich n Truvativ Holzfeller sein aber ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher  Länge muss ich mal nachmessen


Ist nen Husselfelt, aoweit ich weiß.
Zumindest ist das beim aktuellen so, beim alten wars meiner meinung nahc auch einer.
sieht einfach nur giel aus, das ganze teil
Ich glaube ich muss wohl noch ein bissl geld sparen, an arbeiten


----------



## matziie (10. November 2009)

Ja kann auch sein. Ich schau nach und schreibs dann nochmal  

Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man ein zweites Kettenblatt beim FRX 9.0 dazu haben will? Was muss ich alles machen, was brauch ich alles und was für ein Aufwand is das ? (Natürlich eine schaltbare Kettenführung dazu )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (10. November 2009)

@harke

schau mal bei nc17 die haben einen guten neopren kettenstrebenschutz, extra lang und deckt die ganze kettenstrebe ab, muÃt aber unbedingt xl sein alles andere passt nicht, fahre den ich auch seit einem halben jahr und funzt problemlos

und kostet 7-9â¬ und da bastelt man nicht mehr rum...


----------



## harke (10. November 2009)

hey danke für den tipp
hast vllei noch nen bild wo man das  sieht?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ja kann auch sein. Ich schau nach und schreibs dann nochmal
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man ein zweites Kettenblatt beim FRX 9.0 dazu haben will? Was muss ich alles machen, was brauch ich alles und was für ein Aufwand is das ? (Natürlich eine schaltbare Kettenführung dazu )



Entscheidend ist doch ob du an der Schwinge die Befestigungsmöglichkeit für den E-Type hast. Wenn nicht. wäre die Frage, ob da eine ISCG KeFü mit E-Type-Befestigung ginge - sonst halt HS.
Alles andre (Holzfeller-Kurbel für zweifach, Schaltzug mit Befestigungen, Schalter) ist da eher kein Problem, denke ich, ohne je ein FRX gesehen zu haben .

@harke: es gibt auch selbstklebendes Neopren, und ganz billig von Aldi sehr wirksam selbstklebendes Filz. 
Und nen Schrumpfschlauch von Conrad drüber (geht aber nur an der Kettenstrebe).

Achso, neulich hier auf dem Trödelmarkt gesehen: schwarzes Stofflenkerband für Rennräder.


----------



## das_pat (10. November 2009)

@harke

ich lade dir morgen ein bild hoch


----------



## harke (10. November 2009)

danke pat

cx ...hör mal auf mit deim billig mist 
was solln das bring?schrumpfschlauch?
mei


----------



## nonem (11. November 2009)

so, hab nun auch endlich Lieferung bekommen. Leider 3 Wochen später als ursprünglich angegeben, ist bei dem Wetter aber relativ egal. 
Bisher habe ich den Lenker getauscht (Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup <-> Monkeylite XC) und als Pedale kommen noch Wellgo MG-1 Mag mit Titanachse dran. 
Eigentlich wollte ich noch die Deemax tauschen, aber jetzt wo ich die mal live gesehen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (11. November 2009)

Wirklich schick!

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Flink (11. November 2009)

Superschönes Rad!


----------



## Rines (11. November 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> so, hab nun auch endlich Lieferung bekommen. Leider 3 Wochen später als ursprünglich angegeben, ist bei dem Wetter aber relativ egal.
> Bisher habe ich den Lenker getauscht (Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup <-> Monkeylite XC) und als Pedale kommen noch Wellgo MG-1 Mag mit Titanachse dran.
> Eigentlich wollte ich noch die Deemax tauschen, aber jetzt wo ich die mal live gesehen habe...



warum deemax tauschen^^?? Sind sie dir zu schwer? (frage wegen dem carbonlenker Tausch)
Kanns meine haben^^ 
crossride sx


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2009)

Geiles Teil! War das Warten wert, glaub mir 
Und die Deemax waren auch das Einzige von den Teilen, die ich abgebaut und verkauft habe, wo ich ein wenig gezögert habe, bzw. es irgendwie schade fand, sie weg zu geben. Der Freilauf ist der Hammer!! 

btw: Hier im Thread schon das mit der ab Werk nicht 100% passenden Hinterrad-Aufnahme gelesen? Habe ich recht schnell selbst bemerkt...  Daher lieber gleich nacharbeiten.


----------



## ChrisPi (11. November 2009)

Gefällt mir auch verdammt gut das Tork!
Schade das es die 2010er nicht mehr in Raw gibt,glaub dann hätt ich mir das Dropzone so genommen.Wüsste zwar eine excellente Beize,aber hilft ja nix weil dann die Garantie weg wäre...


----------



## nonem (11. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> .... Der Freilauf ist der Hammer!!
> 
> btw: Hier im Thread schon das mit der ab Werk nicht 100% passenden Hinterrad-Aufnahme gelesen? Habe ich recht schnell selbst bemerkt...  Daher lieber gleich nacharbeiten.


ne, was meinst damit?
hier noch nen paar pics...


----------



## nonem (11. November 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> warum deemax tauschen^^?? Sind sie dir zu schwer? (frage wegen dem carbonlenker Tausch)
> Kanns meine haben^^
> crossride sx


ja, bin jetzt bei 15,8 kg komplett, für nen voll tourenfähiges Radl ist es nen bisschen schwer. Allerdings geht wohl alles was man tauschen kann zu lasten der Funktion bzw. Stabilität.
Meine erste Idee war auch mir EX1750 Laufräder draufzuhauen um 400g zu sparen. Da ich mir aber keine 2 LRS leisten will fällt es wohl flach weil es mir dann für die Ausflüge ins Grobe nen bisschen risky wäre.
Die Hammerschmidt werd ich auch dran lassen, die Vorteile überwiegen einfach...
Für Touren werd ich dann allerdings Nobbys raufziehen, das spart nochmal über 400g. Vorbau wird auch noch gegen leichten RaceFace ersetzt (-100g). So bin ich dann tourenfertig bei 15,3 kg.


----------



## das_pat (11. November 2009)

@harke

so hab jetzt mal ein bild gemacht von dem nc17 kettenstrebenschutz, an der oberen strebe kommt jetzt der gleiche auch nochmal dran.


----------



## ChrisPi (11. November 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Allerdings geht wohl alles was man tauschen kann zu lasten der Funktion bzw. Stabilität.
> Meine erste Idee war auch mir EX1750 Laufräder draufzuhauen um 400g zu sparen.



Die Überlegungen hatte ich auch und spekulierte deshalb mit dem Vertride.Aber den EX1750 trau ich auf Dauer Bikepark u.ä. nicht zu.Eine HS wollte ich auch unbedingt.Deswegen wäre das Vertride mehr oder weniger sowieso zu einem Dropzone umgerüstet worden.
Für richtige Touren mit viel bergauf u. flowigen Singletrails wäre ein 2.LRS mit leichteren Felgen wie zB. Crossmax und dann entsprechende Faltreifen die bei knapp 800g liegen das richtige.Aber im Endeffekt muß ich ein Bike immer so ausstatten das es das Maximale an Belastung was ich fahren will aushält.Gewicht sparen geht für mich dann wohl nur noch bei Kleinteilen wie Lenker,Vorbau,Sattel-stütze etc.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> ne, was meinst damit?


Such mal hier im Thread... es gibt u. U. Probleme mit einer sich lockernden Maxle Achse. Ne genau Anleitung zur Behebung des Problems findest du da auch (bissl was feilen/drehmeln an der Achsaufnahme). Ist auch von Canyon offiziell abgesegnet.




ChrisPi schrieb:


> Schade das es die 2010er nicht mehr in Raw gibt,glaub dann hätt ich mir das Dropzone so genommen.Wüsste zwar eine excellente Beize,aber hilft ja nix weil dann die Garantie weg wäre...


Das Dropzone in Raw wäre auch was für mich gewesen 
Zur Beize: Brennofix? Die hab ich für mein Straßen-HT genommen, geht gut ab, das Zeug...




nonem schrieb:


> ja, bin jetzt bei 15,8 kg komplett, für nen voll tourenfähiges Radl ist es nen bisschen schwer.


Ach Quark!! Meins hat auch knapp 15,8kg und das finde ich dank der gut uphill-tauglichen Geometrie locker i. O.
Bei den Laufrädern könntest du höchstens aus ökonomischen Gründen die Deemax neu verkaufen (ich hab 500 dafür bekommen) und dir einen LRS mit z. B. Hope Naben und EX823 für 320 kaufen. Der LRS ist auf dem gleichen Niveau wie der Deemax, nur eben deutlich günstiger. Oder das Ganze mit Single Track Felgen und schon ist man bei 265 




nonem schrieb:


> Die Hammerschmidt werd ich auch dran lassen, die Vorteile überwiegen einfach...


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob du bei der Meinung bleibst... mir war das Ding einfach suspekt. Und nebenbei auch viel zu schwer und zu teuer 




nonem schrieb:


> Vorbau wird auch noch gegen leichten RaceFace ersetzt (-100g)


-100g?? Also ich habe im Race Face Programm noch keinen Vorbau mit <110g gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (11. November 2009)

das_pat schrieb:


> @harke
> 
> so hab jetzt mal ein bild gemacht von dem nc17 kettenstrebenschutz, an der oberen strebe kommt jetzt der gleiche auch nochmal dran.



du bastelst also auch gern rum?


----------



## das_pat (12. November 2009)

@ harke

wegen dem schlauch und den kabelbindern? 
ist nur ne notlösung...
wart mal aufs frühjahr dann ist die kiste wieder top, ich plane einen grundlegenden neuaufbau über den winter, außerdem hab ich den rahmen für 380 eier bekommen und mir notlösungstechnisch relativ viele gebrauchte teile im bekantenkreis zusammen gesammelt weil man will ja fahren und net ewig auf teile warten welche man im sommer eh nicht bestellt bekommt...


----------



## Rines (12. November 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> ja, bin jetzt bei 15,8 kg komplett, für nen voll tourenfähiges Radl ist es nen bisschen schwer. Allerdings geht wohl alles was man tauschen kann zu lasten der Funktion bzw. Stabilität.
> Meine erste Idee war auch mir EX1750 Laufräder draufzuhauen um 400g zu sparen. Da ich mir aber keine 2 LRS leisten will fällt es wohl flach weil es mir dann für die Ausflüge ins Grobe nen bisschen risky wäre.
> Die Hammerschmidt werd ich auch dran lassen, die Vorteile überwiegen einfach...
> Für Touren werd ich dann allerdings Nobbys raufziehen, das spart nochmal über 400g. Vorbau wird auch noch gegen leichten RaceFace ersetzt (-100g). So bin ich dann tourenfertig bei 15,3 kg.



Also ich hab ja nur ein Es. Das ja von Haus aus leichter. En Kumpel hat sich das FR geholt. Und wir kommen beide sehr gut damit voran. Im nachhinein wöllt ich sogar auch ein FR^^ 
aber leider gabs zu dem zeitpunkt keine mehr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

@matzie: welche rahmengröße hast du eig. genommen? passt sie dir gut? wie groß bist du?

ich frage, da ich im test der freeride o2/08 gelesen habe, dass die größe M nur bis 1,75m geeignet ist oder so ähnlich.


----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @matzie: welche rahmengröße hast du eig. genommen? passt sie dir gut? wie groß bist du?
> 
> ich frage, da ich im test der freeride o2/08 gelesen habe, dass die größe M nur bis 1,75m geeignet ist oder so ähnlich.



Ich habe L. Ich bin 1,75 groß und das passt eigentlich richtig gut. Da ich erst 15 bin und eh noch wachsen werd war L denk ich mal die perfekte Lösung


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Da ich erst 15 bin und eh noch wachsen werd war L denk ich mal die perfekte Lösung


Geil, so wie Mami früher immer bei den Schuhen etc. argumentiert hat


----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Geil, so wie Mami früher immer bei den Schuhen etc. argumentiert hat



Haste Recht  Stimmt aber ja auch


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

wie kommste denn an die ganze kohle? manno man 


die jugend heutzutage


----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> wie kommste denn an die ganze kohle? manno man
> 
> 
> die jugend heutzutage



Gespart, gespart und gespart  

Und auf andre Sachen verzichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

mit 15?  heftig warte ich brauch n paar minuten dann gibbet ne rechnung


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

macht um die 5000â¬

was kriegste denn an taschengeld und wie lange sparst du?


----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

Bei mir machts net um die 5000. Weißt ja nich was ich bezahlt hab  

Ehm ich kanns ja sagen. 25 im Monat  Und gespart hab ich ca. 2-3 Jahre.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

heftig. na meinen respekt haste


----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

Danke 
Naja war halt schon ziemlich lang mein Traum son geeeiles Bike wie das Canyon und ja das hab ich mir dann erfüllt


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

meine rechnung war für beide bikes  froggy und frx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (12. November 2009)

Achso ja dann passts in etwa  

Würdet ihr eigentlich ne HS FR am FRX empfehlen ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. November 2009)

klar warum nicht? ich finde aber am torque reicht eine normale einfache kurbel aus.
für touren sicherlich sinnvoll wenn du gleichzeitig auch mal grobes gelände und im park fährst.
mir reichen die 9 gänge.


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2009)

was sagst ihr zu einer Fox 40" am Dropzone?
geht das vom Einbau, Geometrie, Zulassung?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## matziie (13. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> klar warum nicht? ich finde aber am torque reicht eine normale einfache kurbel aus.
> für touren sicherlich sinnvoll wenn du gleichzeitig auch mal grobes gelände und im park fährst.
> mir reichen die 9 gänge.



Jaa ich weiß nicht. Bei mir hier brauch ich schonmal n ganzes Stück um an die guten Spots zu kommen und da gehts viel bergauf usw. und da wären denk ich 18 Gänge optimal. Naja mal schauen


----------



## chaz (13. November 2009)

christophersch schrieb:


> was sagst ihr zu einer Fox 40" am Dropzone?
> geht das vom Einbau, Geometrie, Zulassung?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Was soll das bringen? Da kannst du dir auch gleich ein FRX Ltd. besorgen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ich habe L. Ich bin 1,75 groß und das passt eigentlich richtig gut. Da ich erst 15 bin und eh noch wachsen werd war L denk ich mal die perfekte Lösung


Ich habe das gleiche ALter, bin nur 6cm größer.
kann man den sattel noch soweit runter machen, dass man an steilen stellen keine probleme bekommt?



matziie schrieb:


> Gespart, gespart und gespart
> 
> Und auf andre Sachen verzichtet


Spare, ja das ist schon so ne Sache
Ich spare auch, werde allerdings nächstes jahr mir möglichst schnell nen job suchen, damit mein traum, auch ein Torque FRX9.0, möglichst schnell in erfüllung geht

Um mir diesen Traum zu erfüllen, werde ich, wenn ich darf, beim Canyon gewinnspeil mitmachen


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. November 2009)

<off Topic>
Ist aber schön zu hören, dass die heutige Jugend sich nicht in die Ratenfalle jagen lässt    Das hört man allzu oft bei Autokäufen...
</off Topic>


----------



## matziie (13. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche ALter, bin nur 6cm größer.
> kann man den sattel noch soweit runter machen, dass man an steilen stellen keine probleme bekommt?
> 
> ...



Ja das is absolut kein Problem, vor allem weil du noch 6cm größer bist als ich


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ja das is absolut kein Problem, vor allem weil du noch 6cm größer bist als ich


Das ist gut.

Warum muss dieses doofe Gewinnspiel von Canyon erst ab 18 sein
Selbst, wenn mein vater das für mich machen würde, bringt mir das ja nischt


----------



## kNiRpS (13. November 2009)

wo is den bei canyon n gewinnspiel? find da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (13. November 2009)

ich find a nix


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2009)

Tja, dazu müsste man schon nen katalog aus der bike oder so haben, wo so ein coupon mit gewinncode drinne ist  
Anders kannste auch net teilnehmen


----------



## kNiRpS (13. November 2009)

alles kla, dann muss ich morgen wenn ich daheim bin ma in die bike reinschaun und mitmachen


----------



## nonem (14. November 2009)

So erste Ausfahrt mit dem FR9 wurde heut erfolgreich absolviert. Größe M passt mir bei 182cm super, und auch die Sattelstütze is beim treten auf Ebene noch nicht auf Anschlag draussen. Hab jedoch den Vorbau gg. ein 80mm RF Deus getauscht. Hatte ja anfangs bzgl. tourenfähig des FR so meine Bedenken, aber es fährt sich besser auf Ebene und bergauf als mein altes Rocky Slayer von 2006. Und bergab bei uns am Homespot ist es einfach ne Wucht. 
Und Hammerschmidt ist auch übels hammer, Schmidt


----------



## ChrisPi (14. November 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Größe M passt mir bei 182cm super, und auch die Sattelstütze is beim treten auf Ebene noch nicht auf Anschlag draussen.



Was hat denn bei dir der Konfigurator für eine Größe errechnet? Ich hab mir das Dropzone auch in M bestellt,bin 1.75m.Mein jetziges SX Trail passt mir in M perfekt,glaub aber die Tork fallen eher einen Tick größer aus.Brauch zwar tourentauglich bergauf,aber der Spaß bergab steht klar im Vordergrund.Evtl. käme für mich sogar ein S in Frage,aber schwer zu sagen ohne das Bike zu fahren


----------



## nonem (15. November 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Was hat denn bei dir der Konfigurator für eine Größe errechnet? Ich hab mir das Dropzone auch in M bestellt,bin 1.75m.Mein jetziges SX Trail passt mir in M perfekt,glaub aber die Tork fallen eher einen Tick größer aus.Brauch zwar tourentauglich bergauf,aber der Spaß bergab steht klar im Vordergrund.Evtl. käme für mich sogar ein S in Frage,aber schwer zu sagen ohne das Bike zu fahren


Der Konfigurator beachtet nur die Schrittlänge und da war ich mit 86cm genau auf der Grenze zwischen M-L. Hab mich dann aufgrund des DH-Handling für die kleinere Größe entschieden.
Wie gesagt, es passt perfekt, auch für längere Touren.


----------



## ChrisPi (15. November 2009)

Also Schrittlänge hab ich 84,dann müsste das M schon meine Größe sein.War bisher auch immer so


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. November 2009)

Wenns nach der Schrittlänge geht, brauch ich auf jeden Fall L.
Ich habe meiner meinung nach 89cm, mittlerweile denke ich sind es best. 90cm.


----------



## chaz (16. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner meinung nach 89cm, mittlerweile denke ich sind es best. 90cm.


Messen könnte helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Messen könnte helfen...



Er wächst halt schnell.


----------



## chaz (17. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Er wächst halt schnell.


----------



## harke (17. November 2009)

will jemand ein xl gegen ein l tauschen ?
9er torque
raw!


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2009)

Also, ich ahbe gerade mal nachgemessen, es sind schon 91,2cm
mein cc-hardtail hat auch 20"


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. November 2009)

@harke:

Willst Du Deinen L- Rahmen gegen einen XL tauschen, oder willst Du Deinen XL-Rahmen gegen einen L tauschen?
Ist im Posting nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also, ich ahbe gerade mal nachgemessen, es sind schon 91,2cm
> mein cc-hardtail hat auch 20"



Noch 3.8 cm dann brauchst du XL (das geht schnell...ich weiss das).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenxen (17. November 2009)

Werden eigentlich wenn ich jetzt noch nen Torque FR 2009 ausem Outlet kaufe mit modifizierten Ausfallenden wegen der Nabenauflagefläche ausgeliefert? Oder muss man das tatsächlich immer noch selbst machen? Gruß, Andy


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. November 2009)

das musst du selbst machen.


----------



## pantarin (18. November 2009)

tach auch,

...was muss selber gemacht werden? kannst du das bitte konkretisieren?

Danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. November 2009)

wenn du keine probleme hast, gar nichts. wenn sich deine maxle ständig lösen sollte, die endanschläge (die teile am rahmen, wo die nabe auffliegt)  plan feilen.


----------



## pantarin (18. November 2009)

vielen Dank Mettwurst,

kann mir jemand verraten weshalb man einen thread eröffnet und alles in diesen reinpostet, egal ob es was mit dem Thema zu tun hat oder nicht (z.B. Gewinnspiel) ? habe einen ganzen Abend verbracht diesen thread durchzulesen...und wenn ich die suchfunktion benutze verzweifel ich regelmäßig, weil ich mich durch hunderte von Antworten kämpfen muss! ist das so gewollt?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. November 2009)

du kannst auch nur einzelne beiträge anzeigen lassen bei der sufu 

und dann brauchst du wenn du das richtige eingibst auch nich ganze threads durchsuchen...


----------



## pantarin (18. November 2009)

jupps vielen Dank, was ein Häckchen so alles bewirken kann 

muss noch etwas mit dem Forum hier warm werden...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. November 2009)

kein ding dafür sind foren ja da 

aber ich glaub warm sind hier die wenigstens


----------



## Jogi (18. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> kein ding dafür sind foren ja da
> 
> aber ich glaub warm sind hier die wenigstens



[OT]
wir sind warm und brüderlich - doch warme Brüder sind wir nich  
[/OT]


----------



## cxfahrer (18. November 2009)

Sollen wir mal eine Umfrage starten wieviel Torquefahrer
- hetero männlich
- hetero weiblich
- schwul männlich
- lesbisch weiblich
- asexuell bzw. unter 15 sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Solen wir mal eine Umfrage starten wieviel Torquefahrer
> - hetero männlich
> - hetero weiblich
> - schwul männlich
> ...



^^


----------



## Temtem (18. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal eine Umfrage starten wieviel Torquefahrer
> - hetero männlich
> - hetero weiblich
> - schwul männlich
> ...



ehhm es wurde was vergessen.
-metrosexuel männlich


----------



## Rines (18. November 2009)

Also ich bin Hetero und ü15^^
hab trotzdem ne frage,
Das Torque ES hat Hinten 135mm x 9mm SSP? Oder?
Wollte meine Crossmax gegen Hope pro 2 mit maciv 721er tauschen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> ehhm es wurde was vergessen.
> -metrosexuel männlich


Ist das selbe wie asexuell


----------



## harke (19. November 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Also ich bin Hetero und ü15^^
> hab trotzdem ne frage,
> Das Torque ES hat Hinten 135mm x 9mm SSP? Oder?
> Wollte meine Crossmax gegen Hope pro 2 mit maciv 721er tauschen.



ja singlespeed hinten


----------



## Jogi (19. November 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Also ich bin Hetero und ü15^^
> hab trotzdem ne frage,
> Das Torque ES hat Hinten 135mm x 9mm SSP? Oder?
> Wollte meine Crossmax gegen Hope pro 2 mit maciv 721er tauschen.



Ja, 135x9 mit *S*chnell*SP*anner.

Kannst ja selber nachschauen


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. November 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande:

Bei den neuen Modellen stellt sich mir doch die Frage warum sie keine Formula The One mehr verbauen!

Hat Canyon zuviele Probleme mit der Bremse? Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Meine The One zickt z.Zt. mächtig rum. Habe ca. 50% der Bremsleistung verloren.
War auch schon im Laden damit. Techniker meinte technisch wäre die Bremse vollkommen in Ordnung. Nur wenn ich Pech habe ist auf die Beläge Öl gekommen, wo ich mich nur frage: Woher? Ich hab nie mit Öl an der Bremse hantiert...

Ich werde die Bremsen jetzt nochmal freiblasen (schnell bergab und paarmal schleifen lassen). Wenn das nix hilft müssen wohl neue Beläge her


----------



## Langley (19. November 2009)

Zumindest an dem FRX Ltd. gibts die The One doch noch. Das ist übrigens das einzige Produkt wo ich mich bei der bike frage wie die auf ihr Testergebnis kommen.

Ich hatte ja das Vergnügen sie in Whistler zu benutzen. Ist sicher keine schlechte Bremse, aber so doll wie alle tun bremst sie dann doch nicht. Die The Saint von Shimano bremst weitaus heftiger. Dosierbarkeit der The One ist ok, aber so doll....dann doch nicht.

Man hat mir nun Hope Tech V2 empfohlen, die wiederum im Test nicht so dolle wegkommen.
Mal sehen, was ich mache, aber die The One kommen im Frühjahr runter.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. November 2009)

Meine Bilanz mit Formula sieht insgesamt auch nicht so gut aus. Auf meinem alten CC-Rad hatte ich Formula K24 oder wie die hießen drauf. Die haben auch nur rumgezickt. Das fing beim ersten mal neue Bremsbeläge wechseln an. Ab da war nur noch Stress...

Die Saint würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2009)

Hmm, ich habe die K24 am Hardtail und die The One am Torque und kann (noch) nicht klagen. Die K24 habe ich zwar erst ein Jahr und das Torque auch erst seit 2 Monaten (also noch keine Bikepark-Erprobung), aber bisher alle prima! 

Meine 06er Mono M4 hat mich zwar ne ganze Weile zufriedengestellt, aber für anspruchsvolle Bikeparkabfahren war auf Dauer die Handkraft zu groß und mit der Zeit haben sich auch die Kolben einseitig nicht mehr vernünftig zurückgestellt.


----------



## matziie (19. November 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande:
> 
> Bei den neuen Modellen stellt sich mir doch die Frage warum sie keine Formula The One mehr verbauen!
> 
> ...



Ich hab irgendwie auch ein Problem.
Wenn ich das Bike ne Nacht stehen lass und dann wieder fahren will quietschen die Bremsen richtig laut und die Hinterbremse bremst spürbar schlechter. Ich denk auch dass da Öl oder sowas auf den Bremsscheiben ist aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das da rangekommen sein soll


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. November 2009)

dan wenn du öl auf der scheibe hast werden die beläge auch hinüber sein. kennst du wen der sich mit sowas auskennt? sonst schleif die beläge mal an und brech die kanten, das könnte schon was bringen je nachdem wie lang du die bremse schön fährst.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2009)

Ich habe mit der Oro K18 an meinem CCler keine Probleme.
Ich bräuchte vllt. bald mal neue Beläge und muss sie mal wieder richtig fahren, da sie voller dreck ist und schon länger keine richtigen einsatz mehr hatte.


----------



## matziie (19. November 2009)

Ja wahrscheinlich ist Öl drauch aber wie gesagt hab ich absoult keine Ahnung wie da Öl draufkommt  Ja ich kenn jmd der sich da auskennt. Muss den mal fragen


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2009)

Quietschen tutu meine auch öfters mal, aber dsa liegt dann an feuchtugkeit auf der scheibe.
das tut sie besonders, wenns nass draußen ist und das rad so richtig dreckig ist.
nen kumpel meinte, doe The One von nem Bekannten kackt bei Nässe wohl ziemlich ab.
Leider werde die Bremsen ja meist nur unter Ideslbedingungen getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (19. November 2009)

Meine quietschen auch nachdem ich sie trocken gemacht hab


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. November 2009)

> Quietschen tutu meine auch öfters mal, aber dsa liegt dann an feuchtugkeit auf der scheibe.
> das tut sie besonders, wenns nass draußen ist und das rad so richtig dreckig ist.
> nen kumpel meinte, doe The One von nem Bekannten kackt bei Nässe wohl ziemlich ab.
> Leider werde die Bremsen ja meist nur unter Ideslbedingungen getestet



Das witzige bei mir ist, dass die The One im nassen Zustand besser bremst als im trockenen


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. November 2009)

Ist es nicht so, dass eine Bremse bei geringer Fuchtigkeit besser zupackt bzw. nicht mehr so dosiert also direkt greift ? Das war schon an meinen alten Hardteil mit V Brakes so 

Bei mir ists leider ähnlich mit den Bremsen. Habe vor kurzem an der Avid Elixir die Bremsen entlüftet. Dann die Discs mit Spüliwasser ordentlich abgeschrubbt. Nach dem alles aufgeräumt und kein Schmiere mehr am BIke war habe ich die neuen Beläge montiert.
Erstmal bremsten die normal. Nach etwas Einfahren schon gut und ohne Geräusche. 
Dann eine Tag später gings Quietschen wieder los  

Mehr wie de Scheiben und Beläge noch mit Alkohol ( 2Propanol) zu reinigen fällt mir dann auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> dan wenn du öl auf der scheibe hast werden die beläge auch hinüber sein.



Quatsch. Alles nur eine Mähr um den Absatz anzukurbeln.

Einfach über Nacht in Isopropanol einlegen, rausnehmen, Iso sicher verwahren,
Bremsbeläge anzünden und ausbrennen lassen. Gut is.


----------



## Cortezsi (20. November 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Dann die Discs mit Spüliwasser ordentlich abgeschrubbt.



Hmm problematisch, da in nahezu allen Spülis irgendwelche nachfettenden Substanzen drin sind.
Ich nehm einfach normalen Spiritus zum Discreinigen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2009)

Bremsreiniger gibts bei POLO für 2.95
Ausbrennen kann dazu führen, dass sich der Belag vom Träger löst, wenn mans übertreibt.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. November 2009)

Am besten einfach aufpassen das kein Öl oder sonstige Schmiere auf die Scheiben kommt.Kettenspray nie hinten am Reifen benutzen sondern immer nur vorne bei der Kurbel auftragen,denn durch den Zerstäuber kommt da mit Sicherheit auch was an die Scheibe wenn man hinten sprüht.
Ich hatte auch immer das ein oder andere Problem mit den Bremsen,bis ich zu Hope gewechselt hab.Einmal montiert und von da ab nur noch Belagswechsel.Sind praktisch völlig wartungsfrei bei mir.Deswegen werd ich mir ans Dropzone auch wieder Hope schrauben.Wahrscheinlich die Tech M4.Sollen angeblich noch einen Tick stärker sein als die alten Mono M4 und dürften somit für alles reichen.Die V2 mit Vented-Scheiben ist zwar völlig resistent gegen Fading,aber eben auch gewichtsmäßig relativ schwer.Das einzige was bei mir Hope nicht passt sind die Original-Beläge,die haben viel zu wenig Power


----------



## Langley (20. November 2009)

Und welche Beläge empfiehlst Du? Gewicht spielt beinem Downhillbike eh nicht so die Rolle, dafür gibts ja nen Lift....

Take care

Langley


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. November 2009)

> Quatsch. Alles nur eine Mähr um den Absatz anzukurbeln.
> 
> Einfach über Nacht in Isopropanol einlegen, rausnehmen, Iso sicher verwahren,
> Bremsbeläge anzünden und ausbrennen lassen. Gut is.



Hat die Werkstatt schon gemacht. Zwar nicht über Nacht eingelegt aber getränkt und abbrennen lassen etc.

Leider nix geholfen!


----------



## das_pat (20. November 2009)

@pioneerpixel   &    @flitschbirne

mach einfach deine bremsscheiben und belÃ¤ge mit aceton sauber, bei industriealkohol kann es vorkommen das ein leichter film Ã¼brig bleibt, sieht man ganz gut auf glas, vorallem wenn man ihn anbrennt!!!!

mache meine elixir bremsen nur mit aceton sauber, was besseres gibts nicht zum entfetten!!!!!!!!
quitschen tun sie dann nur wenn die belÃ¤ge mal ausgetauscht werden mÃ¼Ãen, oder sie wasser abbekommen.

aceton kost im baumarkt glaub 2.49â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (20. November 2009)

Winterzeit ist ja bekanntlich Bastelzeit. Ich hab vor meine Domain zu traveln auf 176 oder 180mm, da wird ja im Forum noch gestritten was die U-Turn Federn hergeben.

Ausserdem soll dann noch ein kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker dran. Habt ihr einen Tipp? Hab mir schon die Holzfeller Kombi überlegt, allerdings schwärmen ja viele von ihren breiten Lenkern... Machts Sinn mehr als 700mm zu fahren wenn man auch Touren fährt? Was mich auch noch beschäftigt ist der rise beim Lenker. Wie wirkt sich mehr/weniger rise aufs Fahrverhalten aus? Durch die Änderung an der Gabel würde ich eher zu weniger tendieren, sonst dürfte es bergauf knapp werden mit der Rücklage.

Meinungen?


----------



## Flink (20. November 2009)

Also die breite ist geschmackssache. Bei meinem torque gefällt mir ein 710er mit etwas mehr rise viel besser als ein 760er mit minimalem rise. habe diverse breiten mit diversen vorbaukombis probiert. aber da kann man leider nichts pauschalisieren. teste es doch erstmal mit spacern unter oder über dem vorbau dann weißt du schon mal was dir mehr liegt bezüglich rise des lenkers.

breit kannst du ruhig kaufen, denn kürzen geht ja immer. dieses ganze blabla um die megabreiten lenker ist ja nicht zu überhören. aber der großteil kauft einfach breit weil die masse meint es wäre so viel toller und viel mehr kontrolle und und und.... Testen muss man das!

mehr druck auf dem VR hat man schon mit einem tiefen lenker, aber letztendlich ist das alles auch wieder eine technik sache! 

so viel von mir zu dem thema, voll antitrend mit nur 710mm und 39mm rise, aber dafür sehr zufrieden

Immer dran denken, du musst damit fahren und klarkommen. immer lustig zu sehen wie eher kleine leute mit fast 800ern lenkern die strecken runtereiern...da kann man nur lachen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2009)

Durch den breiteren Lenker kommst du weiter nach vorn - mit dem kurzen Vorbau passt das dann wieder. 
Ich bin von 680/50rise 60er Vorbau auf 780/20rise 40er Vorbau gegangen bei 2cm mehr Federweg, und es fühlt sich ganz gut an. Neben dem Rumgecruise hier tät ich es gern mal im Nordpark testen, denn der war der Grund warum ichs geändert hab - ich hatte keine Kontrolle und mich hats zerlegt (obere Hälfte) - ich erhoffe mir mehr Kontrolle. Aber obs des bringt, werd ich sehen. Kurven fahren ist jedenfalls tricky. Allerdings bin ich auch 202cm gross da sieht ein 780er Boobar nicht ganz so verkehrt aus.
PS kürzen geht meist nicht endlos, weil zB beim Boobar die Bremsgriffe nicht weit genug reingeschoben werden können ab ca 1.5cm weniger je Seite.


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. November 2009)

das_pat schrieb:


> @pioneerpixel   &    @flitschbirne
> 
> mach einfach deine bremsscheiben und belÃ¤ge mit aceton sauber, bei industriealkohol kann es vorkommen das ein leichter film Ã¼brig bleibt, sieht man ganz gut auf glas, vorallem wenn man ihn anbrennt!!!!
> 
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r deinen Tipp. Aceton werde ich mir mal besorgen.
Ich habe eben die BelÃ¤ge ausgebaut abgeschliffen in Alkohol (2Propanol) getaucht und angezÃ¼ndet. Die Disc hab ich ebenfalls mit Alkohl abgeputzt.
Quitschen war sofort weg. Bremsleistung war nach etwas einfahren wieder voll da. Mich hÃ¤tts grad auf nassem Boden fast gemault 

Die organischen Avid-BelÃ¤ge waren anstelle wie neu beige grau - schwarz. Kein wunder das es dann quitscht.

Fackelst du die BelÃ¤ge 

@as_pat   fackelst du die belÃ¤ge auch nachdem trÃ¤nken in Aceton ab ?


----------



## -Soulride- (20. November 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten soweit. Eins ist mir noch eingefallen, was brauch ich denn jetzt mit dem tapered steerer für einen Vorbau? 1 1/8"?
Habt ihr vielleicht auch noch Produktvorschläge? Die Easton und RaceFace Sachen sind mir einfach zu teuer, Holzfeller gibts wieder nur bis 700mm. 740mm kommt mir fast zuviel vor (bei 1,83m), allerdings werd ich mich mal mitm Meterstab aufs Bike hocken und die breiten "simulieren" (hoffentlich sieht mich da keiner ). Was gäbs denn feines mit ca. 720mm?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. November 2009)

jap für den tapered steerer brauchst du 1 1/8". ist ja oben am steuersatz auch 1 1/8" 

schau mal nach hussefelt  stabil und billig...und sooo schwer ist das zeug nun auch nicht


----------



## Flink (21. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten soweit. Eins ist mir noch eingefallen, was brauch ich denn jetzt mit dem tapered steerer für einen Vorbau? 1 1/8"?
> Habt ihr vielleicht auch noch Produktvorschläge? Die Easton und RaceFace Sachen sind mir einfach zu teuer, Holzfeller gibts wieder nur bis 700mm. 740mm kommt mir fast zuviel vor (bei 1,83m), allerdings werd ich mich mal mitm Meterstab aufs Bike hocken und die breiten "simulieren" (hoffentlich sieht mich da keiner ). Was gäbs denn feines mit ca. 720mm?



auf 720 kannst du doch alle lenker kürzen die breiter sind.


----------



## ChrisPi (21. November 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Und welche Beläge empfiehlst Du? Gewicht spielt beinem Downhillbike eh nicht so die Rolle, dafür gibts ja nen Lift....
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



Fahre an den Hope nach Swisstop u. Koolstop jetzt nur noch die A2Z Beläge.Bremsen noch etwas besser als die Koolstop und halten auch länger her.Zudem ziemlich günstig.Die Hopebeläge waren mir deutlich zu schwach,da bin ich aber nicht der einzige dems so geht


----------



## nonem (21. November 2009)

@Soulride
Habe noch nen neuen Holzfeller Worldcup in 700mm rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. November 2009)

Mein Torque. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reese23 (22. November 2009)

Tach auch...

ich bin grad dabei mir ein Torque 8.0 Alpinist für nächstes Jahr zu bestellen. Leider bin ich mir total unschlüssig welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Laut PPS liege ich so ziemlich zwischen M und L. Ich bin 184 cm mit der Schrittlänge von 88 cm.

Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben was besser passen könnte? Das L hat ja ein recht langes Oberrohr und ich befürchte das dadurch das Bike nicht mehr so agiel zu fahren ist.

Gruß
Reese


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

wo ist denn dein schwerpunkt? Touren oder Bikepark?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mein Torque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




armes toque....ich mach mal fix aktuelle von meinem


----------



## Reese23 (22. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> wo ist denn dein schwerpunkt? Touren oder Bikepark?



Klar bei Touren... Bikepark wird ne Ausnahme bleiben.


----------



## matziie (22. November 2009)

Dann würd ich L nehmen 

Nochmal ein Bild von meinem FRX  :






Ohne Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

mit kefü


----------



## matziie (22. November 2009)

Sehr schick 

Ich brauch ne neue Kefü. Hat jemand Empfehlungen ? Soll außerdem weiß sein


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

Also ich war mit der srs+ sehr zufrieden. ansonsten ne lg1 oder eine ls1 von e.13

die gibbet alle in weiß ausser die ls1 glaub ich.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. November 2009)

@reese: Ich weiß grad nicht wie sich der Rahmen von 09 auf 10 geändert hab, aber ich fahr mit 1,83 in Größe L die Stütze komplett aus.

Nochmal wegen Lenker: Der Spank Spike 777 hats mir irgendwie angetan... Weiß jemand wie weit man den im Notfall noch kürzen kann? Auf der HP steht leider nichts. Ausserdem: Tuts da eine normale (Hand-)Metallsäge? Bei mir siehts mit Werkzeug leider nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

sollte eigendlich reichen leider ist so kein gerader schnitt gewährleistet. mit rohrschneider ist das definitiv besser.


----------



## hopfer (22. November 2009)

kann man bis 700mm kürzen


----------



## das_pat (22. November 2009)

hi,

welche felgen fahrt ihr in euren torques im touren und bikepark bereich?
suche was leichtes, stabiles was gut für touren geeignet ist und auch locker bikeparkbesuche abkann!!!

fahre zur zeit die bitch whippa von nope, sind mir mit 790g/felge viel zu schwer und hardcoredownhillen oder mega-extrem-freeriden tu ich auch nicht!

hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar anregungen für meinen umbau geben


----------



## -Soulride- (22. November 2009)

NoTubes ZTR Flow? Les ich zumindest immer wieder


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

momentan noch double track kommen aber 721 drauf.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2009)

@Phil DeLonge: Wieso armes Torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

ironie 

find das einen sehr schönen und leichten aufbau, mit durolux echt fett.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2009)

Ach so.Aber es ist nich leicht 16,5 und des is keine Durolux sondern ne Nixon.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

meins wiegt um die 17 glaub ich. hätte das gewicht jetzt geringer eingeschätzt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2009)

Ich auch.Mal schauen was ich als nächstes mach vieleicht Laufräder


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

wie gesagt die veltec und ns coaster bleiben als naben....und dann entweder 729 oder 721. mal schaun. habt ihr mal davon gehört dass von den 721 die reifen runterrutschen? allgemein sagt man dass das passieren kann weil die so schmal sind und in kurven sollen die extrem unruhig laufen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Ich brauch ne neue Kefü. Hat jemand Empfehlungen ? Soll außerdem weiß sein


Ich würde die e.13 lg1 nehmen
ist leichter als ne SRS+ oder die, die du dran hattest
sieht man auch im dh/fr-bike porn fred ganz oft. sche9nt also auch qualitäts und funktionsmäßig sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (23. November 2009)

Hiho ihr torqies,

hab mal ne Frage:

und zwar wollt ich mir eventuell ein torque FR kaufen und nun bekomm ich von mehrern unabhaengig gesagt, dass der hinterbau garnicht mal so gut sei und auch Canyon selbst hat auf ihrer Hompage ein artikel in dem sowas steht:



> . Doch vor allem der Rahmen kann überzeugen. Deutlich verbessert zeigt sich der Hinterbau: Beim alten Torque oftmals zäh, sprach er sensibel an, bot auch in verblockten Passagen reichlich Reserven



kann da wer was dazu sagen oder ist der unterschied nur in bester klinisch sauberer bike-test umgebung zu merken?

finds aber wiedermal geil, dass ueber all das alte torque gelobt wurde und nun, da was "besseres" da ist die maengel erst ans tageslicht kommen....zumindest fuer mich , der sich bisl an Zeitschriften orientiert

Gruesse


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. November 2009)

ich finde den hinterbau super.

mein torque geht heute abend zum zweiten mal wegen knackender gabelkrone zu canyon... das letzte mal wurde die standrohr/kronen/schaft-einheit getauscht, jetzt nach ca. 3 monaten gibt es bei jeder "stärkeren" belastung (z.b. stoppie) wieder ein knackkonzert vom feinsten...  bin ich der einzige, der da so massiv probleme mit hat?
ist ne fox van.


----------



## GerhardO (23. November 2009)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> ...ein artikel in dem sowas steht:
> 
> kann da wer was dazu sagen...?



Ja, dass das auch schon 2007 drin stand.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (23. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...Leider bin ich mir total unschlüssig welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Laut PPS liege ich so ziemlich zwischen M und L. Ich bin 184 cm mit der Schrittlänge von 88 cm...



Ich bin 181cm, Schrittlänge hab ich nicht gemessen.
Hatte Ende 2008 ein FR in M probiert (wegen PPS Empfehlung und von wegen agil bergab usw.). Frühjahr 09 bin ich auf L umgestiegen. Passt für mich perfekt für hoch und für runter.
Und zwar eben erstaunlicherweise auch und gerade für runter; ich finde, wenn das bike zu kurz ist, kann man sich nicht so richtig verspannen.


----------



## mas7erchief (23. November 2009)

Bin 181 und hab 89er SL.
Habe L genommen da ich beim normalen fahren die Sattelstütze bei Größe M übers Maximum ausziehen musste.
Außerdem wurde es bei größerem Lenkeinschlag eng zwischen Knie und Lenker....
Bin mit L super zufrieden im Gelände.

Mit meiner Van habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit Knacksgeräuschen...gequitscht hat sie bei der letzten Ausfahrt manchmal beim einfedern.
Hab mal gelesen, dass das an dem Schrumpfschlauchder feder liegt, der dann verrutscht ist oder so.
Oder gibtes sonst noch eine Ursache dafür?


----------



## Reese23 (23. November 2009)

Danke euch beiden für die Info... dann wirds wohl das L werden.

Lustig find ich ja dass das 09er Torque total gelobt wurde und jetzt wo das 10er draußen ist und die ersten Tests gefahren hat das 09er plötzlich so viel schlechter abschneidet. Mal wieder typische Manipulation der Medien an uns Konsumenten...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2009)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> kann da wer was dazu sagen ...


 
Zäh war wohl der Monarch mit gemeint. 
Das Tork mit Evolver wurde von den Mags immer über den grünen Klee gelobt.

Die Kombination Monarch und alter Hinterbau gibts nur im ES. Die neuen Torques haben einen anderen Hinterbau.

Zu kurze Radls kommen garnicht gut, wenn man mal wo schneller runterbügeln will.

PS von wegen Manipulation, das ist der technische Fortschritt, der unaufhaltsam voranschreitet! Jetzt wollen halt alle mit 18cm Federweg den Uphill-Sprint gewinnen, statt fluffig bergab über Rumpelpisten zu bügeln.


----------



## mas7erchief (23. November 2009)

Das die alten Produkte "schlecht" gemacht werden und die neuen dann als Wundermittel und sooo viel besser angepriesen werden ist doch in allen Bereichen so damit die Menschen die noch ein eigentlich sehr gutes Produkt haben denken sie bräuchten ein neues und dann kaufen,kaufen,kaufen.....funktioniert glaub ich auch ganz gut^^ (Auch bei mir)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. November 2009)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Mit meiner Van habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit Knacksgeräuschen...gequitscht hat sie bei der letzten Ausfahrt manchmal beim einfedern.
> Hab mal gelesen, dass das an dem Schrumpfschlauchder feder liegt, der dann verrutscht ist oder so.
> Oder gibtes sonst noch eine Ursache dafür?



ja, das hatte ich auch. bau die feder aus und dreh den schrumpflauch mit der hand ein stück rauf oder runter. das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (23. November 2009)

Alles klar...sollte aber heute oder morgen ehh die härtere feder bekommen.
da muss ich das Dinge ehh aufmachen.

Ist es Sinnvol bei einem Federwechsel nen Schluck Öl nachzufüllen?
falls ja wieviel?
und geht da normales 7w gabelöl ausm motorradshop?

Oder ist da auf sonst noch etwas zu achten?
(allgemein beim federwechsel jetzt)


----------



## pantarin (23. November 2009)

alte Ferder raus, neue gefettete Feder rein...habe den Fuzzi aus dem Radladen wo ich die Feder gekauft habe gefragt. er hat mir ordinäres Mehrzweckfett mit eingepackt...


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich finde den hinterbau super.
> 
> mein torque geht heute abend zum zweiten mal wegen knackender gabelkrone zu canyon... das letzte mal wurde die standrohr/kronen/schaft-einheit getauscht, jetzt nach ca. 3 monaten gibt es bei jeder "stärkeren" belastung (z.b. stoppie) wieder ein knackkonzert vom feinsten...  bin ich der einzige, der da so massiv probleme mit hat?
> ist ne fox van.



Ich habe schon gehört, dass die ja nicht so toll sein sollen.
von anderen hieß es hingegen, man kann damit super bikepark rocken und fast alles machen. n bekannter hat erzählt, dass ihm mal bei nem kleinen drop das innen leben gleich in PIEP gegangen ist, ohne vporherige probleme oder so.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. November 2009)

die gabel funktioniert super. es ist nur ein nervendes knacken. das hat aber keine funktionellen auswirkungen. wüsste mal gerne wo man vermehrt negatives über die gabel hört. die wird überwiegend in den höchsten tönen gelobt.


----------



## -Soulride- (23. November 2009)

Nur mal zur Verständnis, das Knacken hat mit dem Rahmen an sich garnichts zu tun oder?


----------



## githriz (23. November 2009)

Meine knackt nicht, nervt aber mit ordentlich Buchsenspiel.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Verständnis, das Knacken hat mit dem Rahmen an sich garnichts zu tun oder?



nein, nur mit der gabel.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2009)

um welchen jahrgang handelt es sich? werde mir auch eine für mein neues projekt holen als gabel und will dann natürlich keine krankheiten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. November 2009)

2009. aber scheinbar bin ich wohl der einzige mit dem problem. die bei canyon meinten auch, dass da sonst noch nichts bekannt wäre. komisch, mich erwischt's zweimal in 3 monaten. also bei nem stoppie knackt das bestimmt 4-5 mal schnell hintereinander.


----------



## XDODT (23. November 2009)

hey leute

mal ne frage. Wie schauts aus glaubt ihr ist es möglich in ein Torque Fr 7.0 von 2009 wie Wippe vom Torque FRX reinzusetzten, für mehr Federweg. Leider hab ich keine genauen Konstruktionszeichnungen vom FR mehr. 

Pi mal Daumen geschätz müsste es sogar gehen.

PAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2009)

In ebay war mal ein FR mit FRX Schwinge, Wippe usw. für 250 Euro weggegangen, ich ärgere mich heut noch.
Hast du die Teile etwa? Die gibts nämlich nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## hopfer (23. November 2009)

weiß nicht ob es geht aber du brauchst auch die Schwinge für mehr Federweg sonst sind es wahrscheinlich nur 5-10mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsreiniger gibts bei POLO für 2.95


Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Motorrad-Produkten ist, aber Bremsenreiniger fürs Auto sollen wohl (laut Zweiradmechaniker) fürs Fahrrad nicht geeignet sein, da die auch eine Art rückfettende Wirkung haben. 




ChrisPi schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei mir Hope nicht passt sind die Original-Beläge,die haben viel zu wenig Power


Dass die Hope Original-Beläge der allerletzte Rotz sind, ist aber eigentlich seit vielen Jahren bekannt 




Langley schrieb:


> Und welche Beläge empfiehlst Du?


Trickstuff RSR! Hatte ich viele tausend Negativ-Höhenmeter im Einsatz und die waren in Sachen Power, Bissigkeit, Standfestigkeit und Verschleiß allem deutlich überlegen, was ich vorher getestet hatte (Original, Kool-Stop, Swissstop). Leider teuer, aber echt gut! Haben bei mir mit allwochenendlichen Touren + 1 Woche PdS + gelegentlich Bikepark fast 1 Jahr gehalten...!




das_pat schrieb:


> welche felgen fahrt ihr in euren torques im touren und bikepark bereich?
> suche was leichtes, stabiles was gut für touren geeignet ist und auch locker bikeparkbesuche abkann!!!


Gut und günstig: Single Track. Fahre ich seit Jahren und musste erst 1 Mal ein klitzekleines Bisschen nachzentrieren. Für schwergewichtige Shredder und Flatdropper wohl nix, ich habe die auch in Portes und Lac Blanc nicht kaputt gekriegt 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der da so massiv probleme mit hat?
> ist ne fox van.


Hättest dir halt ne gescheite Gabel kaufen müssen *duck und weg* 
Im Ernst: Fox ist ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Das einzig wirklich Gute ist die hohe Steifigkeit in Verbindung mit moderatem Gewicht. In Sachen Federungs- und Dämpfungsperformance kommt Fox nicht mit der Konkurrenz mit...


----------



## -Soulride- (23. November 2009)

Also wenn Fox nicht mit meiner Domain (im momentanen Zustand) mitkommt dann lieber gleich Starrgabel...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2009)

vergleichbare Konkurrenz!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2009)

naja, ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was es an der federungs- und dämpfungsperformance auzusetzen gibt. ähnlich sorglos und gut funktionierend wie meine pike würde ich sagen. ne domain bin ich noch nicht gefahren. aber ein bekannter hatte schon nach kurzer zeit erhebliches buchsenspiel an seinem 09er fr 7.
noch mal: ich habe nur ein knackendes problem, kein funktionelles...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. November 2009)

hi Metti,

ich glaub ich hab dieses Knacken auch. Mir ists wurscht, die Gabel arbeitet tadellos.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2009)

wenn du's in dem ausmaß wie ich hättest, wär dir das glaub ich nicht mehr egal...  das ist schon fast ein knirschen... das hört sich bei nem stoppie an, als würde man mit gewalt versuchen den schaft aus der krone zu brechen. jedenfalls solltest du es dir eventuell doch überlegen die gabel einzuschicken. die canyon-mitarbeiterin meinte bzgl. gabelservice, dass fox den oft umsonst mit macht, wenn eine gabel zweimal in kurzer zeit reklamiert wird um weiteren problemen vorzubeugen.


----------



## ChrisPi (24. November 2009)

Mal eine Frage zur Hammerschmidt: mit welcher Kurbellänge werden die eigentlich ausgeliefert,ist das von der Rahmengröße abhängig? Dann würd ich mal davon ausgehen ein M-Rahmen mit 170er Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDODT (24. November 2009)

Klick hier da findest du es.

so wie ich es rauslesen kann, weiß keiner was genaueres über die Wippen. Mal schauen was Canyon dazu schreibt.

Werde des Ergebniss dan hier posten

mfg pat


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. November 2009)

Warum sollte das von der Rahmengröße abhängig sein? Ich denke mal eher vom Bike selber. Ein Bike dass tourenorientiert aufgebaut ist wird die längere Kurbel haben

--> mehr treten, brauch weniger bodenfreiheit

eins fürs grobe wird kürzere kurbelarme haben

-->weniger treten, brauch mehr bodenfreiheit


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. November 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja, ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was es an der federungs- und dämpfungsperformance auzusetzen gibt. ähnlich sorglos und gut funktionierend wie meine pike würde ich sagen. ne domain bin ich noch nicht gefahren. aber ein bekannter hatte schon nach kurzer zeit erhebliches buchsenspiel an seinem 09er fr 7.
> noch mal: ich habe nur ein knackendes problem, kein funktionelles...


Du lässt dich eindeutig viel zu leicht aufziehen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2009)

aufziehen? wo? wenn ich mich aufgezogen gefühlt hätte, wäre meine antwort anders ausgefallen...  

naja, zumindest bin ich wohl nicht der einzige mit dem problem. hab ne pn von jemandem bekommen mit quasi exakt dem gleichen problem, auch zum zweiten mal. toxo sagte, es wäre die verbindunge krone<->standrohre, welche die geräusche macht. interessante ansatz dieses user: er vermutet als grund, die erhöhte steifigkeit des konischen schaftrohrs, welche die biegekräfte vermehrt auf die standrohre konzentriert.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. November 2009)

nene kanns schon echt gut nachvollziehen. Wenns richtig übel wär würds mich auch nerven. An meinem HT hab ichs auch so laut als würd die gleich brechen. Technik ist absolut i.O. Meine Vermutung beim HT ist, dass es die eingepressten Tauchrohre sind. Und da kann man wohl nix dran ändern.

Die Fox meldet sich bei Stoppies auch, aber des ist bei weitem nicht so tragisch. Deswegen kann ICH es ignorieren. Danke für den Tip zum Thema Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (26. November 2009)

Meine Domain hat 180mm 

Mit Spacer umgebaut, U-Turn ist also noch drin. Vielleicht ist es die Freude über die geglückte Bastelei aber auf den ersten Metern um die Häuser is es mir so vorgekommen als würd die Gabel besser ansprechen. Morgen Vormittag wird am unteren Teil vom Nordkettentrail getestet, dann gibts genaueres.

Übrigens: Die Nordkettenbahn hatte bis heute Revisionsarbeiten, ab morgen is Winterbetrieb. Hab heut zufällig jemanden von denen erwischt und nachgefragt, es werden keine Bikes mehr mitgenommen, eben wegen Winterbetrieb. Nicht das da oben schon Schnee liegen würde...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Meine Domain hat 180mm
> [...]
> Morgen Vormittag wird am unteren Teil vom Nordkettentrail getestet, dann gibts genaueres.


Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Da ich jetzt erst mal einen neuen Laptop gekauft habe (war dringend nötig), muss ich noch etwas sparen, bis ich mir wieder ne Totem leisten könnte... vielleicht komme ich dann doch noch in Versuchung  Und hoffentlich kann die Dämpfung der Lyrik das dann auch ab


----------



## -Soulride- (28. November 2009)

So, nicht zum posten gekommen. Da ich aber eh grad nicht ganz fit bin spamm ich jetzt das Forum voll!

Als erstes: Die gabel funktioniert. Ich glaube CXfahrer hats schonmal hier gepostet, ins Torque gehören vorne 180mm. Da stimm ich gerne zu! Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Gabel spricht besser an als vor dem Öffnen, obs jetzt an etwas weniger Öl liegt, daran das ich die Dichtungsringe mit dem Schmiermittel das größzügig in der Gabel verteilt war eingeschmiert habe oder an ganz was anderem, keine Ahnung. Ausgenutzt habe ich allerdings nur 140mm, waren aber keine besonders hohen Sprünge oder Flatdrops dabei. Ich werde wahrscheinlich im Winter noch die weiche Feder einbauen, mit 75kg lieg ich eh recht nah an der Grenze. In einem der Domain Threads stand durch den Umbau werden am Ende 2cm mehr Federweg freigegeben der sehr progressiv ist, mal schauen obs stimmt


----------



## bjoernlol (28. November 2009)

wie viel wiegt das neue canyon tourqe frameset?


----------



## ChrisPi (29. November 2009)

Soll ca. 3200g auf die Waage bringen laut Canyon-Mitarbeitern


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> ... Ausgenutzt habe ich allerdings nur 140mm, waren aber keine besonders hohen Sprünge oder Flatdrops dabei....



In einem der Domain Freds stand aber auch, dass man die 180er Feder braucht für 180er Federweg. Du hast doch noch die U-Turn drin? Da sind je einige Windungen von vornherein auf Block.


----------



## Tom Servo (29. November 2009)

Wer fährt das Trailflow? Wie macht sich das Rad auf längeren Touren?


----------



## litefreak (29. November 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Wer fährt das Trailflow? Wie macht sich das Rad auf längeren Touren?



Ich schätze wohl noch niemand 




(Bild: Canyon)


----------



## Tom Servo (29. November 2009)

Hrm. Gab's zu dem Trailflow ein vergleichbares 2009er Modell? Falls ja, wie fährt sich das denn auf längeren Touren?

KW 17... Wahrscheinlich wenn ich bis dann warte zum bestellen, wird's Mitte-Sommer :/


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. November 2009)

jep, torque fr 8. touren sind kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

FR8 gibts auch noch im Outlet in dieser wunderbaren Farbe.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (29. November 2009)

haste was gegen deep purple?


----------



## -Soulride- (29. November 2009)

In den Domain Freds gibts Angaben von 165 bis 183mm Federweg bei den U-Turn Federn. Ich muss mal noch schauen was sich genau machen lässt.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> haste was gegen deep purple?



Ne ist doch endgeil die Farbe....

Die Feder muss 180mm hergeben, und das tut die U-Turn nicht, sonst gäbs ja ne 180er U-Turn.


----------



## -Soulride- (29. November 2009)

Hm sicher? Was würde den Aufpreis einer Totem noch rechtfertigen wenns im Programm eine 180er U-Turn um die hälfte gäbe?


----------



## matziie (29. November 2009)

Totem is einfach besser als Domain


----------



## Jogi (29. November 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Hammerschmidt: mit welcher Kurbellänge werden die eigentlich ausgeliefert,ist das von der Rahmengröße abhängig? Dann würd ich mal davon ausgehen ein M-Rahmen mit 170er Kurbeln



Mein T-ES in M hat 175mm. Laut Aussage eine Canyon-Mitarbeiters haben nur die S 170er Kurbeln, Rest 175


----------



## -Soulride- (29. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Totem is einfach besser als Domain



Stell ich garnicht in Frage. Früher oder später wird auch sicher noch eine Totem den Weg in mein Bike finden


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne ist doch endgeil die Farbe....


Find ich auch, aber matt wär sie definitiv noch schöner!



Ich muss gerade mal wieder sagen, was das Torque doch für eine verdammt geile Kiste ist  Bin heute einen meiner Hometrails zum ersten Mal damit gefahren und es war einfach eine Wucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (30. November 2009)

Hi!

I made this headset adapter for my torque FR 2008.
It is 20 mm in height, so it slackens head angle from 67,5 to 66,5 degrees.
bottom bracket raises from 350 mm to 360 mm, and wheelbase is also a bit longer. 
Bike is now much more stable in this thing cost next to nothing. (10-20 euros). Recommended all the way. Lutz knows why he rode totem fork on fist generation of torque (2006-2009).





.




.




.


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

